# THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

​


> *THE STREAK vs. THE BEAST*
> 
> Since returning to WWE nearly two years ago, Brock Lesnar has basked in his wanton destruction, whether it was breaking the arms of WWE Legends, decimating Big Show with chairs or bringing Triple H to the brink of retirement.
> 
> ...


Link - http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/30/undertaker-brock-lesnar-26184576

only thing worth a damn


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*

Should be a nice match.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks like this is gonna be a 2 match show. This and Bryan/HHH will be good. Other then that? Yikes. Lets hope Cena can go. I really wanna see Cena vs Wyatt.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*

I don't want Brock to lose


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*

Nah. I'm looking forward to Bryan vs HHH and Wyatt vs Cena.

Seems like Cena might be injured though.

lel.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*



JY57 said:


> only thing worth a damn


I Agree 100%


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*



















It took THREE years, but its finally happening! This is the match I'm looking forward to the most for now. :clap

- Vic


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Two part-timers return for a month until Wrestelmania only to have them leave once again. There is a 0.1% chance of Brock Lesnar ending the Undertakers streak, and there is no story behind this match what-so-ever. 


How can you possibly be excited for a match you already know the victor of, and where it leads (no where)? I'd love too, but it's not coming together for me.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

You guys will complain about anything.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Stop whining and give it a chance


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Punked Up said:


> You guys will complain about anything.


BRYAN GOING OVER HHH? FUCK THAT SHIT.
BROCK VS UNDERTAKER? FUCK THAT SHIT.


WAH WAH WAH I WANTED BRYAN VS BATISTA/ORTON
WAH WAH WAH PUNK IS A GENIUS MAN HE LEFT THIS SHITTY COMPANY.

WAH WAH WAH.




In all seriousness, you are correct sir, brilliant observation.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

We already knew Taker was gonna beat HBK and HHH at 25 and 28. That didn't stop people from marking out like little girls.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Alchemind said:


> Two part-timers return for a month until Wrestelmania only to have them leave once again. *There is a 0.1% chance of Brock Lesnar ending the Undertakers streak*, and there is no story behind this match what-so-ever.
> 
> 
> How can you possibly be excited for a match you already know the victor of, and where it leads (no where)? I'd love too, but it's not coming together for me.


:ti


but I agree. I said it before, Reigns should have been the opponent. 

Not only does it push Reigns, but it sets up nicely for Ambrose/Reigns feud as Ambrose should cost Reigns the match.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

One segment, One segment, One FUCKING segment.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

I was ok with this prospect until I got a look at them in the ring. Taker looks like a 70 year old AIDS patient to me. Didn't look believable at all, and actually was cartoonish. I know his gimmick is obviously cartoonish as it is, but he never came across as that to me before. He always seemed like a badass. Here he looked horrible, I thought.

It makes me less excited for the match, because I'm wondering if Taker will be able to handle Lesnar's physicality. He's tough, so he'll die trying, and therefore my worries are probably for naught. But I got a horrible feeling after watching that. 

Maybe it's just that the entire RAW left a bad taste in my mouth. I'm usually much more easily pleased with RAWs than most people here, and this is the first time I can remember really saying "wow, that whole RAW was terrible."


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

The only thing that can save this match is if Ariel Helwani is the guest ref. He would bring some much needed star power to the event.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Because it's Undertaker's Wrestlemania match? In case you haven't noticed, Undertaker's matches have been the best matches at Wrestlemania for the past, what, six years? And we've never seen Brock and Taker at Wrestlemania before.

As far as the "no storyline" remark goes, neither does half of the other matches on the card, so it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

I more worried about Brock.. He isn't experienced.. Taker usually takes on guys with years of ring experience.. Brock isn't exactly a ring technician by any means and has been so far out of being in a legit hi caliber matches.. I hope they practice the shit out of the match...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Shut up and dont watch then simple 

same for the rest of you marks crying like pussies 

TAKER VS BROCK DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!


----------



## Culturalseeker (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Seriously, stop complaining. Many have wanted them to compete against one another since their confrontation at UFC a few years back, and since Brock returned to WWE. They have history. The feud writes itself. It was a great beginning segment to the feud.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

I'm suppose to give it a chance that Brock is going to beat Undertaker? What? Are you seriously considering giving that a chance? lol


I am complaining because I know the outcome. Its just a little disappointing, is all. :/


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

:clap


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

No matter who Taker faces at WrestleMania we know Undertaker is going to win, so really it doesn't matter who he faces, as long as it's a good match.. And no Cena doesn't have a chance either, Taker would beat him to.

Did you expect something else? We knew this match was going to happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Punked Up said:


> You guys will complain about anything.





connormurphy13 said:


> Stop whining and give it a chance


Thank god people around here have some sense.

Everyone know who's going to win, and none of Taker's matches have any storyline relevance after Mania. It's not meant too. The point is that the streak match is normally the best match on the card featuring two big stars. 

WHY MUST PEOPLE BE SO DIFFICULT.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

the crowd ate it up...that's all that matters..may the internet bitching commence #reallifeunaffected
and LOL at everyone knowing lesnar won't end the streak...SRSLY? i thought we would all be wise enough to realize by now nobody is ending the steak its all about the buildup and the performance


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

wtf is this crap I wanted Bryan vs undertaker, Bryan vs Wyatt, Bryan vs Cena, Bryan vs Orton and then Bryan vs Batista and on the pre-show i wanted Bryan and Bryan vs the New Age Outlaws.

and I will only be happy when this happens.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Alchemind said:


> I'm suppose to give it a chance that Brock is going to beat Undertaker? What? Are you seriously considering giving that a chance? lol


Did Edge have a chance at beating Taker? Did Shawn Micheals have a chance at beating Taker? Did Triple H have a chance of beating Taker? Did CM Punk have a chance at beatig Taker?

*No.*

Did that make the match any less entertaining? *No.*


----------



## nickmajfc (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Your on drugs. That segment was amazing and its the scariest looking undertaker we have had ever since his debut i think. Brilliant segment, and i think the match has potential! I want Last Man Standing! Imagine how close it will look like Taker losing the match when it hits a 9 count, omg!


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

This match would've been cool once.

...Once. :argh:

Frankly, I just don't think their styles are compatible. Not anymore, leastways. Sure, back when Undertaker was younger (we're talking, what, 2003 - 2004 here?), but certainly not now.

Not to mention there is absolutely no chance in hell that Lesnar is going to end the streak, so the mystique is sucked right out of the match.

I want to give Wrestlemania 30 a chance, but... as it stands, fuck you.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*

Ill be meeting Taker the day before Can't wait oh and this match will not be last


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

I'd rather it been Wyatt or Reigns. Lesnar is wasted on Taker, I dont give a fuck what anyone says, I want taker off the goddamned screen. I've hated the son of a bitch for 20 years and I always will. When he transcended his devil persona in the late 90s to become a fucking Biker *******, I hated him. WHen he decided to start wearing MMA gloves and shadow boxing all the time like he was a fucking MMA guy I hated him. Get him off the screen. It further infuriates me that Lesnar, making what he makes, has no pride in his "character" of Brock Lesnar. Brock, the man, could destroy this fucking broken down man, but Brock, the character, is now going to be one of these dickheads that gets to pretend he is afraid of the dark for 6 weeks before he finally loses. You waste Lesnar more this year, than you did last year. At least last year people thought he had a chance.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Fuck.... I mean _actually_ fuck anyone who is being a whiny complaining bitch about the awesomeness we just saw and the amazing match that awaits.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

I agree with you 100 percent. Already seen these two go at it before, when they were both likely in better parts of their careers. Obvious that Taker will win. No interest in this match at all.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Man of Tomorrow said:


> BRYAN GOING OVER HHH? FUCK THAT SHIT.
> BROCK VS UNDERTAKER? FUCK THAT SHIT.
> 
> 
> ...


They got Roman and Wyatt tonight and that still did not stop them from chanting "Randy Savage!" for some damn reason. The guy died. He ain't walking through those doors.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Punked Up said:


> You guys will complain about anything.


That.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

This is going to be one of the best matches of the night. Easily.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*

The Undertaker is possibly my personal GOAT but they've work to do to make me properly invested in this match. Obviously willing to see how they go with it. Should still be good either way.


----------



## nickmajfc (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*

OMG, paying all this money to go from Australia to America for 3 weeks + the Wrestlemania weekend is now so worth it.

The match iv'e always wanted. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Kennedyowns said:


> I agree with you 100 percent. Already seen these two go at it before, when they were both likely in better parts of their careers. Obvious that Taker will win. No interest in this match at all.


That's my problem is Taker is obviously winning this. Lesnar won every match they had in the past. So Taker needs a win back. Hopefully it be a great match and build at least.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Stop whining, OP. It's getting weary.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



gothicthug1999 said:


> I'd rather it been Wyatt or Reigns. Lesnar is wasted on Taker, I dont give a fuck what anyone says, I want taker off the goddamned screen. I've hated the son of a bitch for 20 years and I always will. When he transcended his devil persona in the late 90s to become a fucking Biker *******, I hated him. WHen he decided to start wearing MMA gloves and shadow boxing all the time like he was a fucking MMA guy I hated him. Get him off the screen. It further infuriates me that Lesnar, making what he makes, has no pride in his "character" of Brock Lesnar. Brock, the man, could destroy this fucking broken down man, but Brock, the character, is now going to be one of these dickheads that gets to pretend he is afraid of the dark for 6 weeks before he finally loses. You waste Lesnar more this year, than you did last year. At least last year people thought he had a chance.


:lmao:lol The rage!


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Alchemind said:


> Two part-timers return for a month until Wrestelmania only to have them leave once again. There is a 0.1% chance of Brock Lesnar ending the Undertakers streak, and there is no story behind this match what-so-ever.
> 
> 
> How can you possibly be excited for a match you already know the victor of, and where it leads (no where)? I'd love too, but it's not coming together for me.


It's turbo garbage like this that gives the IWC a bad name.

Give it a chance ffs. It'll likely be good - nay, very good - as nearly all Undertaker matches have been recently.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Well, I guess we all watch movies that we already know what happens for their enjoyment. Good point. I guess for some people the actual outcome of a match is too important to brush aside. 


Edit: Lien, the Undertakers matches have been good because he only wrestles twice a year. lol I hope they are good.


----------



## Genesis187 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*

Really looking forward to this match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

After He stabbed Lesnar with a Pen, I can't wait for this match. You can't say that segment was awful. Stop complaining, just like every other Mania you know Taker is gonna win.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

It's amazing how asshurt people get when others don't share their own opinions.


it's dissapointing. Should have been Cena. This is just "meh" at best.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

The boring about the match is that Lesnar have 0% of ending the streak. The only superstar, part-time or not, to make the match exciting is, and accept it, Cena. :cena2


----------



## closetfan (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Therapy said:


> I more worried about Brock.. He isn't experienced.. Taker usually takes on guys with years of ring experience.. Brock isn't exactly a ring technician by any means and has been so far out of being in a legit hi caliber matches.. I hope they practice the shit out of the match...


This match is most likely going to go exactly how the 1st (well, I guess 2nd) HHH match at WM went, or the ER match with Brock/Cena. Brock is going to throw him around all match and get tombstoned on the steel steps or something. The match is going to be 70-80% psychology and a lot of Brock walking around with 'Taker lying on the mat.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

I'm just going to enjoy the build-up. I don't really have high expectations for this match to be honest unless they make it a No DQ match or something.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Would been better with Reigns, Wyatt or Cena.

It's hard to get excited about two part timers and its not like we haven't seen them feud before.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*



Vic Capri said:


> It took THREE years, but its finally happening! This is the match I'm looking forward to the most for now. :clap
> 
> - Vic


This. Just wish it was bad ass taker instead of the deadman but whatever still pumped!!


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Alchemind said:


> I'm suppose to give it a chance that Brock is going to beat Undertaker? What? Are you seriously considering giving that a chance? lol
> 
> 
> I am complaining because I know the outcome. Its just a little disappointing, is all. :/


Whenever Undertaker is wrestling at Wrestlemania, no matter who he's facing, we already know the outcome. It doesn't matter to me if he's constantly putting on solid matches. Knowing the outcome totally ruins the excitement of the match for me.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Brock/Taker will almost definitely be in the top 3 matches of the year. In WWE, at least. Stop whining and try to enjoy it. I know I will.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> One segment, One segment, One FUCKING segment.


There's always one.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Alchemind said:


> Well, I guess we all watch movies that we already know what happens for their enjoyment. Good point. I guess for some people the actual outcome of a match is too important to brush aside.


You are acting like an opponent that Undertaker has faced actually had a chance to beat him. You didn't honestly think Taker would lose to ANY of the opponents WWE has thrown at him in recent years did you?

And like I said, the result didn't matter. Taker's match stole the show every single year.

And for the record, I do re-watch movies for enjoyment.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

This is a terrible match because Brock Lesnar is a beast and he will do serious harm to a "frail" Undertaker.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Therapy said:


> I more worried about Brock.. *He isn't experienced.. Taker usually takes on guys with years of ring experience..* Brock isn't exactly a ring technician by any means and has been so far out of being in a legit hi caliber matches.. I hope they practice the shit out of the match...


The fuck?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

There's literally nothing they can do to get me invested in a WM feud between Undertaker and a part-timer. Just a waste of one of Taker's few remaining matches, and Lesnar's limited appearances.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Logic: Brock lost to Triple H at Wrestlemania clean*

While Undertaker went 3-0 against Hunter Hearst Helmsley.

Yes. Brock Lesnar will defeat Undertaker. I believe. He will do it. He will hit an F5 and win.

I believe.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

*About Taker/Lesnar Angle on Raw*

I dont understand (in kayfabe) the reason for the Taker/Lesnar match happening. Why would Undertaker want to come out and put his streak on the line against someone as dangerous as Brock Lesnar? (again, talking from a kayfabe perspective).

Since Brock Lesnar had a choice of who to face at WM (according to that contract), wouldn't it have made sense for Lesnar to challenge Undertaker's streak rather than Taker challenging Lesnar?


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Logic: Brock lost to Triple H at Wrestlemania clean*

Brock came out 2-1 against Triple H in that feud? Then went on to beat Cm Punk and destroy the Big Show during his return, KAYFAYBE WISE he is a legit threat. It doesn't matter it's Lesnar/Cena/Sting or whoever, nobody outside kayfabe is a legit threat to his streak because it's never going to end. Just enjoy the show and stop over thinking things.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: About Taker/Lesnar Angle on Raw*

He's never wrestled someone bad at mania. Its a pride thing. Come on.....


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: About Taker/Lesnar Angle on Raw*

They feel it is more interesting for Brock to be the scared underdog.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Logic: Brock lost to Triple H at Wrestlemania clean*

You're looking for logic in WWE? :lmao Logic does not exist here.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: About Taker/Lesnar Angle on Raw*

same old undertaker shit, walk to the ring once a year, stare at the mania sign, have a match with no build for the hell of it. streak streak blah blah, really not into this yet again.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Ungratefulness said:


> JESUS CHRIST I LOVE UNDERTAKER I WAS MARKING SO HARD, PUNCHING THE AIR, SHOUTING, HURTING MY ARMS I DOUBT ILL EVER BE ABLE TO STOP MARKING WHENEVER HE COMES BACK JUST COMPLETE AWESOMENESS THE ONLY GUY WHO CAN OVERSHADOW CURRENT DANIEL BRYAN IN A SHOW THE PHENOM AAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!


^^^^^^^

Was my reaction to Taker. Its fucking Undertaker man, the man with the most presence ever IMO. Only man who can overshadow Daniel Bryan in a show. I don't know how you CANT be excited.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: About Taker/Lesnar Angle on Raw*



Schrute_Farms said:


> same old undertaker shit, walk to the ring once a year, stare at the mania sign, have a match with no build for the hell of it. streak streak blah blah, really not into this yet again.


quit crying


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Dear everyone crying


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Logic: Brock lost to Triple H at Wrestlemania clean*

I really hope he ends the streak. Prolonging the streak is no good for anyone in terms of kayfabe. Having a 50 year old guy coming back to wrestle once a year to beat guys in the prime of their careers only benefits the wallet of Vince and company.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: About Taker/Lesnar Angle on Raw*



Schrute_Farms said:


> same old undertaker shit, walk to the ring once a year, stare at the mania sign, have a match with no build for the hell of it. streak streak blah blah, really not into this yet again.


I thought the 'End of an Era' label for the HHH HIAC added more than this. Of course it really didn't end an era seeing as Taker and Haich are both wrestling the two hottest acts in the E right now. But the build for the HIAC had me believing.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Alchemind said:


> There is a 0.1% chance of Brock Lesnar ending the Undertakers streak


 Brock's odds have gone up? They were in the negatives last time I looked.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Segment on Raw was awesome. Got goosebumps when Taker returned, crowd was electric for the stare down and chokeslam through the table. Really looking forward to this match. Hopefully these guys will close the show.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



JaffaTheHeel said:


> Brock/Taker will almost definitely be in the top 3 matches of the year. In WWE, at least. Stop whining and try to enjoy it. I know I will.


White people haven't enjoy anything since the grunge era took over.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



rocknblues81 said:


> White people haven't enjoy anything since the grunge era took over.


Why the racism?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: About Taker/Lesnar Angle on Raw*

The logic is they cut a promo saying that Lesnar has conquered everything. When in actual fact he hasn't conquered The Streak.

The Undertaker calls Brock Lesnar out because he wants to further prove The Streak against one of the toughest opponents of all time and in a match that always should have happen at Wrestlemania but never did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

It's going to be a brawl type match.

Exciting.


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

I'm going to say this for the third time tonight, NOBODY has a threat on the streak. I'm sick of hearing this "he doesn't pose a threat" ~ nobody does. Kayfabe wise, Lesnar is one of the few who doe's pose a threat, due to the size and his destruction of Big Show, CM Punk and his feud win on triple h (2-1) since his return. Plus his random attacks on superstars like the rhodes brothers and NAO, make him a threat in KAYFABE terms, also he has a win over taker in a hell in the cell match. 

Doesn't matter who faces taker at wrestlemania, people can always use the "He's not a threat" excuse on anyone, because we all know the streak won't end. (That includes sting and cena.) Just sit back and enjoy the storyline.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

no one is ending the streak you buffoons

every taker match has the predictable ending but it doesn't stop us form enjoying his epic mania matches


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



tor187 said:


> Why the racism?


I'm white.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



InTheAirTonight said:


> We already knew Taker was gonna beat HBK and HHH at 25 and 28. That didn't stop people from marking out like little girls.


Punk too. We all praise that match. Give it a chance, only shit on it if it sucks.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: About Taker/Lesnar Angle on Raw*

Taker wants a challenge. He agreed to put the Streak on the line against someone who won't come out to Texas to rehearse with him.

Historic.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



ShowStopper said:


> It's going to be a brawl type match.
> 
> Exciting.


you trying to be a dick??

punk/lesnar was a brawl and everyone thought it was match of the year


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: About Taker/Lesnar Angle on Raw*

They had how long to build a compelling story with these two and that's what we got? I mean I could go on and on on with fantasy booking but I'm not trying to overdo this.. But I mean, really? That was it?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

I would've preferred Sting/Taker to take place at Mania myself, but this is a good runner-up match. The match itself should be awesome and is one of the few matches I'm actually looking forward to right now.


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: About Taker/Lesnar Angle on Raw*

don't watch it if you don't like the undertaker angle


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



p862011 said:


> you trying to be a dick??
> 
> punk/lesnar was a brawl and everyone thought it was match of the year


That will be a much different type of match than this one.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Alchemind said:


> Two part-timers return for a month until Wrestelmania only to have them leave once again. There is a 0.1% chance of Brock Lesnar ending the Undertakers streak, and there is no story behind this match what-so-ever.
> 
> 
> How can you possibly be excited for a match you already know the victor of, and where it leads (no where)? I'd love too, but it's not coming together for me.


We knew who the victor would be with Shawn Michaels x2 and CM Punk all three turned out to be some of the greatest matches in recent history. 

Amazing 5 star matches.

Wrestling is all pre determined. It doesn't stop us watching though. It is the suspension of belief and the desire to want to watch a top quality match.

And you will be saying the same thing next year when we have The Undertaker Vs John Cena.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Well I think people at least wondered if HHH and his ego could pull off ending the streak. 

I thought HBK had a shot too. Even punk. I may have been 98% sure taker was winning but all it takes is that little seed of doubt to really think OMG HE MIGHT DO IT in those moments during the match.

I'm 100% sure that Taker wins here. But of course it will still be MOTN so can't complain.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



rocknblues81 said:


> I'm white.


So?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

The smarks shitting on almost everything is sucking the fun out of the product as a whole


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Therapy said:


> I more worried about Brock.. He isn't experienced.. Taker usually takes on guys with years of ring experience.. Brock isn't exactly a ring technician by any means and has been so far out of being in a legit hi caliber matches.. I hope they practice the shit out of the match...


Undertaker and Brock have wrestled each other on many occasions.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

LOL @ being even being mad cause taker is gonna win well no shit he is gonna win he is fking THE UNDERTAKER!!! 

DEAL WITH IT


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

I more excited about The match itself over the fact that Taker is gonna win. His last few Manias have been the MOTN for Mania, even MOTY worthy. That how I look at it at this point


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Rick_James said:


> The smarks shitting on almost everything is sucking the fun out of the product as a whole


Yeah nobody is ever happy and content. They are like a bunch of gold digging women. You give her earth and she want Mars.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

LOL @ people even being mad cause taker is gonna win well no shit he is gonna win he is fking THE UNDERTAKER!!!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Alchemind said:


> Two part-timers return for a month until Wrestelmania only to have them leave once again. There is a 0.1% chance of Brock Lesnar ending the Undertakers streak, and there is no story behind this match what-so-ever.
> 
> 
> How can you possibly be excited for a match you already know the victor of, and where it leads (no where)? I'd love too, but it's not coming together for me.


They are the ones that can produce a 5 star match at WM. Taker matches are always the highlight of WM. Who cares if they are part time, they are more exciting to watch than DB running around the ring kicking yelling Yes like a retard.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Hopefully he doesn't go for the moonsault again.


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

If you don't like it, don't watch it! So simple....


----------



## Joker King (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

This feud just blows. Brock's already buried by the old AIDS ridden ******. No buys. 








Ungratefulness said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> Was my reaction to Taker. Its fucking Undertaker man, the man with the most presence ever IMO. Only man who can overshadow Daniel Bryan in a show. I don't know how you CANT be excited.


Da fuck you talking about? :davos 

Bryan's there everyweek, Taker returns after one year. Ofcourse taker's return is going to fel special, see what happens if you put taker on every show every week. He won't get half the reaction Bryan does. Bryan even does double duty every week.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

I'm completely underwhelmed. And I really hate saying that as a huge Undertaker fan.

Everything that was done tonight....I can really only describe it with that one word. Underwhelmed.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Alchemind said:


> I'm suppose to give it a chance that Brock is going to beat Undertaker? What? Are you seriously considering giving that a chance? lol
> 
> 
> I am complaining because I know the outcome. Its just a little disappointing, is all. :/


Lol ? What's your point? We've known that taker will always win at Wrestlmania for the last 6 years. It doesn't stop it for being the most exciting match of the show... Give Brock a chance. This will probably be Taker's last match so I don't think he or Lesnar will disappoint.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

God I thought the buildup of Taker's match last year was shit, this is going to be beyond shit.

Heyman: My client, BBBBRROOOOOCCCCKK LLLEESSSNNNAARRRR eats, sleeps, conquers and repeats.

Taker: At Wrestlemania, Brock Lesnar will eat, sleep and.......REST....IN....PEACE.



All this match is is just another feather in the streak's hat. Nobody's really going to benefit from this.

I honestly wish it'd be against Bryan, he's one person who could actually benefit from losing to Taker. Bryan would challenge Taker to prove to everyone that he is an A+ player. Once he loses to Taker at WM, Taker shows his respect to Bryan before Bryan leaves the ring. Bryan would be much safer to work with as well.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: About Taker/Lesnar Angle on Raw*



vegasmann said:


> don't watch it if you don't like the undertaker angle


Oh stop with the "don't watch don't watch" bs. This was a genuine logical question I asked. I NEVER said I want to stop watching.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



floyd2386 said:


> God I thought the buildup of Taker's match last year was shit, this is going to be beyond shit.
> 
> Heyman: My client, BBBBRROOOOOCCCCKK LLLEESSSNNNAARRRR eats, sleeps, conquers and repeats.
> 
> ...


Please stop with this DB Bullshit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

pls watch their 2002 no mercy hell in a cell match 

followed by watching the last 8 undertaker wrestlemania matches, then watching Brock's matches vs cena and punk

yeah, this is why people might be a little excited


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Punked Up said:


> You guys will complain about anything.


There is nothing appealing about Brock/Taker. Brock isn't a believable threat like Sting or Cena would be and he isn't a young guy getting a rub by facing Taker like Reigns or Wyatt would be. Anyways, Brock shouldn't be losing anymore if it's gonna mean anything when he puts over a young guy before he leaves.


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Joker King said:


> This feud just blows. Brock's already buried by the old AIDS ridden ******. No buys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fuck you think he's been doing the past 23 years prior???

You obviously aren't even old enough to realize that he has been there the longest and has maintained the longest reaction from the fans on every show every week.

Taker's always had a presence!! :argh:


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



latinoheat4life2 said:


> Please stop with this DB Bullshit.


What the most over guy and best worker in the company facing a WWE legend in Taker, is that bad for business fpalm


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Undertaker WM Streak Thread - All Discussion Here*

Interesting return for Taker. Given that the ABA/humanized Taker didn't return, I have to think that WWE isn't going to go the personal real life bad blood route, which I believe would've been intriguing seeing how it would add an element that hadn't organically existed in any previous streak match. I would have to think given that Taker is lauded for his excellent storytelling ability that the ministry goatee is no accident and we will see a much more aggresive taker than we have seen. Perhaps the angle will be Taker defending his yard from whom he sees as an invader in Lesnar, whom is a man who can shift in and out of the business lacking passion for it while Taker remains the ultimate respected figure in wrestling and protector of the business. Every other opponent of recent years in kayfabe has had intense passion for wrestling: up and coming Orton, Henry, Batista when it was believed he gave a shit, Edge, HBK , HHH , CM Punk all four's passion for the industry a central component to their character. Here though, we have Lesnar whom is acknowledged as not needing wrestling and here to write his name in the history books and collect big paychecks. Even though I understand Lesnar/Taker isn't everyone's marquee choice, if done right, this could still be an intriguing buildup. Looking at Taker's physique, I am surprised the man is further slimmed down as opposed to bulked a bit (albeit he is nearing 50), as Lesnar isn't an easy man to move and Taker is gonna be taking some hard bumps in this one. Perhaps Taker anticipates needing the cardio needed to get the heat on Lesnar/sell his high impact, extremely tight offense or maybe Taker with the ministry goatee and mohawk went for a skeletonish look to achieve a menacing appearance, which clearly works since Taker looks his most intimidating in years. Then again, we just saw Taker chokeslam Lesnar through the table and being almost 50 with his injuries, maybe taker cant hit the iron anymore. Regardless, I have no trepedations about the match quality itself, should be another classic that given the versatility of both these great workers.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Seems like people would have moaned no matter what happened. Yes obviously taker will beat lesnar but he will beat anyone. And come on yeah brock will lose but its the undertaker its not as if he is going to mania and losing to brodus clay. I am looking forward to this regardless of knowing the outcome. And lets face it most ppv matches are predictable as fuck nowadays but it doesn't stop people from watching it. Some people have no respect for one of the greatest performers of all time


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Awesome segment and can't wait for the match. Another taker match to be the highlight by default of WM.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

No story? Do you even know the past between these men's relationship that they could use for this feud...


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



LilOlMe said:


> I was ok with this prospect until I got a look at them in the ring. Taker looks like a 70 year old AIDS patient to me.



:clap yup with that caked on eyeliner he looked like some over the hill ******.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

If Taker had to choose anybody to put over and end his streak. Who would he chose ?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



hardyorton said:


> What the most over guy and best worker in the company facing a WWE legend in Taker, is that bad for business fpalm


Your being a fool even as a D Bryan fan i know that people would shit on that feud.. It would lead nowhere for Bryan and people want him in a title shot or against the authority not against Taker.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



hardyorton said:


> What the most over guy and best worker in the company facing a WWE legend in Taker, is that bad for business fpalm


No it would be a disaster of a match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



#Mark said:


> There is nothing appealing about Brock/Taker. Brock isn't a believable threat like Sting or Cena would be and he isn't a young guy getting a rub by facing Taker like Reigns or Wyatt would be. Anyways, Brock shouldn't be losing anymore if it's gonna mean anything when he puts over a young guy before he leaves.


you think sting is a more believable thread to taker than brock lesnar?

sting? the guy who worked in an amusement park for the last 10 years, and wrestles in a t shirt? that guy?


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



kregnaz said:


> So?


Since then people piss and moan about most everything while enjoy very little. Even if the put Bryan in the picture and gave him the title the fans would still shit on the rest of the card.


----------



## TheEra (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*

Could you imagine a scenario where Brock legitimately beats up The Undertaker? He can do it. He is crazy enough, a lose cannon. Has no respect for the business. Ending the streak in a shoot stlyle submission or something would be historic and controversial as fuck. Can you imagine doing all that on his own? If anyone would do it, he would.

Personally, I don't really like this match. Not from the creative standpoint but I feel that Brock is just too physical and too dangerous for Taker to work with at this point. I"ll probably cringe at every situation when Taker takes a bump or when Brock slams him.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



TheEra said:


> Could you imagine a scenario where Brock legitimately beats up The Undertaker? He can do it. He is crazy enough, a lose cannon. Has no respect for the business. Ending the streak in a shoot stlyle submission or something would be historic and controversial as fuck. Can you imagine doing all that on his own? If anyone would do it, he would.
> 
> Personally, I don't really like this match. Not from the creative standpoint but I feel that Brodk is just too physical and too dangerous for Taker to work with at this point. I"ll probably cringe at every situation when Taker takes a bump or when Brock slams him.


Lol the Lesnar Screwjob


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Joker King said:


> This feud just blows. Brock's already buried by the old AIDS ridden ******. No buys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe but Batista's after 4 year return was easily overshadowed by Bryan, as was Lesnars when he came back to fight Big Show. Taker was the star tonight.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



TheEra said:


> Could you imagine a scenario where Brock legitimately beats up The Undertaker? He can do it. He is crazy enough, a lose cannon. Has no respect for the business. Ending the streak in a shoot stlyle submission or something would be historic and controversial as fuck. Can you imagine doing all that on his own? If anyone would do it, he would.
> 
> Personally, I don't really like this match. Not from the creative standpoint but I feel that Brock is just too physical and too dangerous for Taker to work with at this point. I"ll probably cringe at every situation when Taker takes a bump or when Brock slams him.



The WWE would sue him for nearly a billion dollars. Legally, wrestlers can't just go against the script like that.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Logic: Brock lost to Triple H at Wrestlemania clean*

Lol, losing to HHH but breaking The Streak, seems legit...
He doesnt have any chance to win, do you really think after 21 years they would just end the streak like that, with simple 1 month build and to part timer who shows up just few more times a year than Taker?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Logic: Brock lost to Triple H at Wrestlemania clean*

Only :cena2 can make us interested in a Wrestlemania match with Taker, and even him will not beat the deadman.


----------



## TheEra (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



CH25 said:


> Lol the Lesnar Screwjob


I mean, it is unlikely. A lawsuit would likely follow, there are likely points in his contract that could make his life difficult and all...and he's a grown up who likes his money at the end of the day. 
But MMA guys do like to demonstrate their real prowess from time to time. It's batshit crazy but it has happened before. Remember that Daniel Pruden dude who legitimately tried to submit Kurt Angle?

Brock is well, crazy. It's not such a ridiculous thought.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

22-0


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



TheEra said:


> I mean, it is unlikely. A lawsuit would likely follow, there are likely points in his contract that could make his life difficult and all...and he's a grown up who likes his money at the end of the day.
> But MMA guys do like to demonstrate their real prowess from time to time. It's batshit crazy but it has happened before. Remember that Daniel Pruden dude who legitimately tried to submit Kurt Angle?
> 
> Brock is well, crazy. It's not such a ridiculous thought.


yes it is. its completely ludicrous. vince would completely and utterly destroy him in court and take every dime he has

brock isnt that stupid. hell, NOBODY is that stupid


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

It will be the only match at Mania I'll care about again this year. Except I don't have to pay $70 anymore.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Joker King said:


> This feud just blows. Brock's already buried by the old AIDS ridden ******. No buys.


Buried? Hand stabbed with a pen and one chokeslam through a table. I guess that means Batista buried Triple H in 2005 at the contract signing then. Stop with this nonsense. Brock will get plenty of offense over the coming weeks.



floyd2386 said:


> God I thought the buildup of Taker's match last year was shit, this is going to be beyond shit.
> 
> Heyman: My client, BBBBRROOOOOCCCCKK LLLEESSSNNNAARRRR eats, sleeps, conquers and repeats.
> 
> ...


LOL... right because a loss against Taker benefits Bryan more than a win against HHH. Bryan will prove he's an A+ player by beating HHH, not by losing to Taker.




CH25 said:


> If Taker had to choose anybody to put over and end his streak. Who would he chose ?


Makes sense that it's Lesnar. Brock won all the matches they had back in 2002/03. Taker wants to prove he can beat Lesnar to enhance his legacy.




Londrick said:


> Awesome segment and can't wait for the match. Another taker match to be the highlight by default of WM.


Agreed, it should be an epic.


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Alchemind said:


> Two part-timers return for a month until Wrestelmania only to have them leave once again. There is a 0.1% chance of Brock Lesnar ending the Undertakers streak, and there is no story behind this match what-so-ever.
> 
> 
> How can you possibly be excited for a match you already know the victor of, and where it leads (no where)? I'd love too, but it's not coming together for me.


Took it right outta my brain. :clap


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



hardyorton said:


> What the most over guy and best worker in the company facing a WWE legend in Taker, is that bad for business fpalm


You know, I like Bryan, I think he's fantastic, but putting him in a match against the Undertaker at this year's Wrestlemania would be the most idiotic thing imaginable. Here are some reasons:

1. You are right, DB is the most over guy in pro-wrestling today, and that's exactly why you don't want to put him in a streak match against the Undertaker - because no matter how over you are, Taker will still get cheered. The only thing such a pairing would accomplish is confusing Bryan's reactions and derailing his momentum.

2. Kayfabe-wise, Bryan has absolutely no business picking a fight with the Undertaker. His character has been screwed by the Authority time and time again since Summerslam, and his main motivation right now is to a) kick Hunter's head in and b) to become champion again. Why should he suddenly forget about all that stuff and just get in a grueling match against the Undertaker? For the hell of it?

3. Bryan is not on Undertaker's level. That's not a knock on Bryan, but he hasn't got the credentials _yet_ to be a believable challenger for the streak - his Wrestlemania record is atrocious, while his championship runs are practically non-existent. I'm not saying that he doesn't have what it takes to get to that level, but it just needs more time and a few big wins to further legitimize him.

To get back to the topic - Brock vs. Taker is absolutely fine. Sure, I'm a bit worried about how well Undertaker can take Lesnar's extremely physical style at this point in his career, but from a creative standpoint, I just don't see the issue - especially after a such a badass closing segment.


----------



## TvirusWrestling (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

Dude this is WM 30, you want a big match like lesnar vs Taker.

Sure reign or wyatt 4 or 6 years go but not at a pivotal event like 30. The new talent doesn't deserve it yet. WM 30 needs to be a spectacle. So they need as much star power as possible.

Reigns vs Taker doesn't draw the same way lesnar vs taker does.

Its the truth.
Reigns and wyattt will still have matches on the card. be happy


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Joker King said:


> This feud just blows. Brock's already buried by the old AIDS ridden ******. No buys.


How old are you, 12?


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

This match can potentially steal the show, Brock will be made to look like a huge threat to the streak. These guys have worked with each other many times over the years.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

At this point ppl are gonna just bitch and moan, I and a few other ppl here are gonna enjoy the build and the match at Mania itself. Now if the match sucks(it shouldn't given the last match these two had) I won't have a problem saying it was bad after the match is done but until then what can you do?


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

With Taker still being the deadman and/or supernatural being, I guess it'd be unsuitable to make reference to their confrontation in 2011, otherwise in human form ala ABA or even Ministry persona they could build off of that moment. It's not too late to transform though, Taker may "have to go to another place", "go to a place where respect is everything and making someone famous is code for leaving them in a puddle of their own blood". He'd have much more freedom with that character and can keep up with Heyman on the mic. 

Read the quotes I made, so cringeworthy, either way still posting.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

The streak is BOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRIIIIIIIING.

Has been for four years now.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

Definite MOTYC. I can't fucking wait.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

As predictable as it the outcome will be, you can't help but look at Brock as a serious threat to not only Taker's streak but also his health. I expect a 50% wrestling match and 50% shoot fight. This match will sell tickets no doubt.

There obviously saving Cena for either WM31 or possibly WM32 and Bryan as over as he is needs a long title reign to start building up believability as a threat to the streak


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



CupofCoffee said:


> You know, I like Bryan, I think he's fantastic, but putting him in a match against the Undertaker at this year's Wrestlemania would be the most idiotic thing imaginable. Here are some reasons:
> 
> 1. You are right, DB is the most over guy in pro-wrestling today, and that's exactly why you don't want to put him in a streak match against the Undertaker - because no matter how over you are, Taker will still get cheered. The only thing such a pairing would accomplish is confusing Bryan's reactions and derailing his momentum.
> 
> ...


Great post. Good to see someone here actually has some sensibility unlike some of these clowns on here who want Bryan to lose to Taker.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

I can't see Taker doing another MANIA after this. Would have loved to see Taker vs Cena for the BIG grand number 30, but Brock is ok too. It's just Brock seems like it's more for business where as Cena would play in to WWE history. Not to mention Taker looks even older than last year, like a lot older, and he's taking on a young stiff worker in Brock. I'm cool with the match, but I hope Taker can work the match as well as he did last year.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

They'll probably pull out a great match, but I've got zero interest into this feud.

I've seem them go at it before and now everything is predictable - from how the feud starts to how the feud ends. Who really gives a fuck?


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

Without question, this should be closing the show.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

was hoping for Sting to show up. FUCK! This RAW was fucking horrible besides Hogan's return and Wyatts/Shield.

And I don't dig Undertaker's Ministry look at all. It makes him look older than he is.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

So now it's on.

Let the ass kicking begin. Best match on the card, I'm calling it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

I was skeptical at fist, but damn that segment was great last night. Brock vs. Taker should be great! The Beast vs. The Phenom :mark:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

Where's Sting.

A guy who couldn't beat fruity Cena, a retired HHH, who struggled against Punk and backed down to a guy wearing a diaper is not a threat to the streak which is played out.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I can't see Taker doing another MANIA after this. Would have loved to see Taker vs Cena for the BIG grand number 30, but Brock is ok too. It's just Brock seems like it's more for business where as Cena would play in to WWE history. Not to mention Taker looks even older than last year, like a lot older, and he's taking on a young stiff worker in Brock. I'm cool with the match, but I hope Taker can work the match as well as he did last year.


Im willing to bet my last dollar this wint be Takers last match.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I can't see Taker doing another MANIA after this. Would have loved to see Taker vs Cena for the BIG grand number 30, but Brock is ok too. It's just Brock seems like it's more for business where as Cena would play in to WWE history. Not to mention Taker looks even older than last year, like a lot older, and he's taking on a young stiff worker in Brock. I'm cool with the match, but I hope Taker can work the match as well as he did last year.


Taker having his last match against Brock? I don't think Taker or Vince wants that.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

The only match I want to watch in this coming wrestlemania.

Is it going to be the main event? I can not think any other matches that deserve to be the main event more than this.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

This is going to be awesome. :mark: 

:brock :taker gonna tear the house down.


----------



## Latex Zebra (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

I may just buy this now.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

without this match the card wouldnt even look like a wrestlemania card and i wouldnt have any reason to be excited, expect for maybe wyatt vs cena hoping that wyatt goes over but i dont know whether cena is really injured or not and i dont really care that much about the match


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*

*I voted he wont cause any harm, but id forgotten about the little confrontation a few years ago...damn Lesnar could hurt the guy.*


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

I'm still disappointed we're not getting Cena vs Taker.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

I just quickly read through this, looks like I am one of the only ones who is extremely excited for this.

This genuinely feels like a real feud, their confrontation at UFC 3 years ago has lead all the until now. I honestly cannot wait, think it's gonna be epic, ok the result is obvious like it always is but this match will steal the show no doubt, just like Taker does every year.

It's gonna be super physical, but I think it will be an extraordinary match.

Can't wait!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

:mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Hopefully it is no DQ.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*



Marv95 said:


> Where's Sting.


He obviously hasn't signed, fuck knows if he even will. Is the Lesnar/Taker showdown on YT anyone know?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

With everyone saying Brock has no chance of ending the streak, isn't that the case with everyone? This will be a great match regardless of the predictable outcome - just as it is every year when Taker defends the streak.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*






Can't find the full segment.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

I don't have any interest in this match to be honest.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Brock in 2014 is BIGGER STAR than anybody Undertaker has faced during his entire streak, period.

This is going to be the match that Wrestlemania XXX is sold on, and probably one of the biggest matches of this decade. Can't wait for Brock to retaliate and royally fuck Taker up heading into Mania.

EPIC.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Can't wait, Brock is a name that the streak deserves. Everything about an Undertaker appearance at Mania is epic, the man epitomises the show. Predictable, yes, but the whole thing will be a spectacle, forget the ending, its about the journey.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar Discussion*



The Hitman said:


> He obviously hasn't signed, fuck knows if he even will. Is the Lesnar/Taker showdown on YT anyone know?


Maybe Sting signed with WWE but they'll debut him at Mania or at RAW.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

lol @ you folks looking forward to this shit. It boggles my mind what some fans will eat up.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Gonna be awesome.


----------



## Julien (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

I can't understand some people who are saying the match has no interest.

Brock Lesnar and Undertaker confrontation are not common, they have wrestle again each other maybe 4 or 5 times ? (one on one i mean)

Brock Lesnar is one of the very rare wrestler who haven't lost cleanly against Taker, or maybe it happenned just once. It's very exciting to see him against Taker at WrestleMania, it's going to be a big event. I hope Taker will keep his streak (and i think so), and I hope he will beat Lesnar clean this time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

*Video already posted.

Can't wait for the match.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Answered he'll be fine on the poll, maybe I'm being hopeful, BUT, Undertaker is not a damn cripple, yes, he's in a bad way but not nearly as bad as the way people make him out to be, he took a beating at WM 28, he can again and he'll have a whole year to heel up.

Secondly, I think Brock can tone it down a bit. People seem to forget what a ridiculous in ring talent Brock Lesnar is, he is more than capable of a less aggressive style. Wrestling is about making sure your opponent doesn't get hurt, whilst making it look like he is, I trust he will pull that off.

As long as they don't go down the idiotic booking route, where Brock is on the offence for 20 minutes it should be ok, more back and forth means less of a beating for Taker.

Obviously I'm speculating, the only person who knows how bad Taker's body is is him, time will tell.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Should be a good one if it's no DQ. The 2 respect each other so they're gonna give their best. I know i'm not going to lose my shit like i did during the HBK match and the Hiac match because there is absolutely no doubt lesnar cannot end the streak. But i really think we're going to have a very nice match like we had with Lesnar/punk last year;

I pray for a F5 on the spanish table!!


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Going to be incredible, reckon it will easily steal the show.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Please be the last match on the card.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

This match must be the Headline match, this is one of the greatest match of 2014 so far


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Looks like this is gonna be a 2 match show. This and Bryan/HHH will be good. Other then that? Yikes. Lets hope Cena can go. I really wanna see Cena vs Wyatt.


And then theres whatever the shield is doing. Plus Cesaro vs Swagger could be really good. Thats five matches im pretty interested in. Does it for me.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Taker's fine. As long as nothing messes up like when Taker dived out and hit the cameraman.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

"THIS IS AWFUL"
"BORING"
"YOU CAN'T WRESTLE" @ Undertaker

This is what i would be chanting during this match if i was going :C


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

:mark: Can't fucking wait for this one. I really wish they had done it last year, but at least we're finally getting it. This or Bryan/Triple H, if it happens, should close the show.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

This match is going to be epic. Fuck the haters.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

taker will save the show again. last 8-10 years, Manias would be awful without the taker match saving it


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> "THIS IS AWFUL"
> "BORING"
> "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE" @ Undertaker
> 
> This is what i would be chanting during this match if i was going :C


And you'd literally be the only one.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> "THIS IS AWFUL"
> "BORING"
> "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE" @ Undertaker
> 
> This is what i would be chanting during this match if i was going :C


LOL IDIOT stop with wrestling kid


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Id love to be a fly on the wall when Brock goes to Taker's house.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

*This is a match many years in the making since Lesnar/Taker had that stare-down at that UFC event 3/4 years ago. I cannot wait to see this live, I am gunna lose my shit!*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Taker looks like something from your nightmares, which is exactly the way a big scary supernatural guy should look.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Taker gunna need a hip replacement after this was one.

:brock


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Did they ever sort out the beef from the ufc event?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wasn't Taker's appearance a work?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Taker - Punk last year hardly had a story, what exactly would they have done if William Moody hadn't died? Looking forward to this, despite knowing the outcome. 

The only time I'd ever serious believe the streak was in danger is if they do Taker v Cena.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



The Hitman said:


> Wasn't Taker's appearance a work?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I heard that, Brock nearly signed for WM 27 and they were trying to plant the seeds there. Apparently Vince was willing to let Dana White kick his ass on the show as part of the deal.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Is the full promo of Raw on YT anyone know? I did look but keep coming across someone's bloody review of the show.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

It will be a epic Match. Lesnar knows it can be Match of the year & a Big payday. So he anit gonna fubar this up

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

I guarantee this will happen during their match

Undertaker getting beaten up badly by Lesnar, it looks as though the BEAST INCARNATE could destroy the Streak with ease...

"I've never seen The Undertaker manhandled like this" 

:cole3


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

You know, they should try something different. 

Have Lesnar destroy Undertaker for the entire match. Like literally, the whole match; give Undertaker no offense at all.

Just as it looks like Undertaker is finished after an F5, Lesnar refuses to pin. Instead, he circles the ring, stares at the crowd, throws his gloves down, and then just walks out. Doing so fits his character as the guy who doesn't care about this business. 

The referees, afterwards, huddle and declare that Undertaker is the winner by forfeit. 

The druids then take a motionless Undertaker backstage after he remains on the canvas for a long time.

This scenario accomplishes many things:

1) Streak goes on to 22-0.
2) Brock Lesnar remains protected.
3) It foreshadows the upcoming Undertaker retirement by making him look weak and vulnerable.
4) It adds spice and originality to the played-out streak match.

You might say that this idea weakens the streak's credibility, but look again -- Giant Gonzalez only lost to Undertaker by DQ after using chloroform. A win is a win for the streak.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



redban said:


> You know, they should try something different.
> 
> Have Lesnar destroy Undertaker for the entire match. Like literally, the whole match; give Undertaker no offense at all.
> 
> ...


Awful idea.


----------



## Julien (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*



Vic Capri said:


> It took THREE years, but its finally happening! This is the match I'm looking forward to the most for now. :clap
> 
> - Vic


Damn! Each time i see Taker and Brock face to face (in WWE, in posters...) I remember this time in UFC.

What an intensity!


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



redban said:


> You know, they should try something different.
> 
> Have Lesnar destroy Undertaker for the entire match. Like literally, the whole match; give Undertaker no offense at all.
> 
> ...


:stupid:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

What do you want to see then? 

This? :

1) Brock hits 4-5 F5's. Undertaker kicks out 4-5 times. 
2) Brock breaks 4-5 chairs over Undertaker's back. Undertaker kicks out 4-5 times. 
3) Undertaker hits 2-3 Tombstones. Brock kicks out 2-3 times. 
4) Undertaker tries Hell's Gate 2-3 times. Brock escapes 2-3 times. 
5) Brock tries the Kimura 2-3 times. Undertaker escapes 2-3 times. 
6) Undertaker hits Last Ride -- Brock kicks out. 
7) Undertaker hits Chokeslam -- Brock kicks out.

And then finally, after everything, Undertaker wins after a Tombstone on the steel steps.

Streak goes on to 22-0. Fireworks blow. Confetti falls. The music plays. The lights fade. The crowd goes home.
.
.
.
.

Is that what you guys want? Haven't we seen that before? How is that different from the last 5 streak matches? 

I think they're better off doing something new. A questionable win for Undertaker _this_ year would create doubt that he will win _next_ year, against Sting or Cena.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Someone suggested Taker's leg being on the bottom rope whilst the camera is zoomed in on the pin and the referee counting him out, the crowd would be in a phase of disbelief. Referee then acknowledges his mistake and reverses the decision, Taker eventually wins etc. Heart-stopping moment right there.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

This match will be EPIC and will shut up the doubters


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Just have it be a all out brawl all over the arena with both only hitting the hells gate & tombstone & kimura lock & f5 once & taker seals it with a jumping tombstone pile driver. This Match needs blood too & heyman needs to take a good shot. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Found the full promo:


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



redban said:


> What do you want to see then?
> 
> This? :
> 
> ...


Yes, that's what we want to see. Exactly.



redban said:


> I think they're better off doing something new. A questionable win for Undertaker _this_ year would create doubt that he will win _next_ year, against Sting or Cena.


No.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Taker has wanted this match for several years so i like to think he has ideas for spots and promos 

Cant wait for this match....so wish lesnar would work more matches then current.

Of course taker will win hope will be no dq and if thats the case may end up in a style like hhh vs taker from wm 27 where the game left taker in a heap but taker gets wins with the hells gate after being beat up


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

I love the reaction Taker gets, the respect he commands after 25 years in the biz is incredible. 

I'm looking forward to the psychology in this match up, both of these guys carry an incredible aura to the ring.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

I would imagine a successful shooting star press would rank near the top of best nearfalls in WWE history.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Its hard not to Like a guy who has always been over & has managed to stay fresh by changing & adapting. Thats why he is the best cause he gives his all & Man this is gonna be Match of the Night guranteed maybe Match of the year.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

The Triangle Choke vs The Kimura Lock


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



vanboxmeer said:


> I would imagine a successful shooting star press would rank near the top of best nearfalls in WWE history.


YES, this would be awesome if Brock did this.



Srdjan99 said:


> The Triangle Choke vs The Kimura Lock


Would love to see a back and forth with the 2 of them trying to lock in their respective submission finishers.

I wonder if Undertaker can still do the suicide dive over the top rope? Possibly not, but would create a great moment.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

how about a double count out after undertaker chokeslams Lesner off a UFC style cage onto the announcer tables?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



goldengod said:


> how about a double count out after undertaker chokeslams Lesner off a UFC style cage onto the announcer tables?


:ambrose2


----------



## Chas1989 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

This will be a good match. Can see it being a Street Fight/No DQ match.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



ashes11 said:


> I love the reaction Taker gets, the respect he commands after 25 years in the biz is incredible.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the psychology in this match up, both of these guys carry an incredible aura to the ring.


Yeah, I think it will get the biggest crowd reactions of the night like Taker's matches in the past 5 WMs.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

this is going to be a fight. Love it. 

Although I am torn on who's going to win this one.....haha. yeah right.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

This is the first time since Wrestlemania 23 that The Streak can actually end just for the sheer fact that Lesnar could easily break The (fragile) Undertaker in two! :lol

- Vic


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Reading through all the comments and I couldn't help but notice I seem to be the only one excited for this match.

Haters gonna hate. Oh, it's obvious Undertaker's winning? Uh, yeah, um, isn't that the same case with everyone else he's faced? Didn't stop his last WrestleMania matches against Batista, Edge, Michaels, Triple H and Punk from ruling the world. Predictability is irrelevant when all that matters is the match quality and there's no doubt in my mind these two will steal the show. Another one of the biggest, baddest and best matches is on the way.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



VladMan2012 said:


> Reading through all the comments and I couldn't help but notice I seem to be the only one excited for this match.
> 
> Haters gonna hate. Oh, it's obvious Undertaker's winning? Uh, yeah, um, isn't that the same case with everyone else he's faced? Didn't stop his last WrestleMania matches against Batista, Edge, Michaels, Triple H and Punk from ruling the world. Predictability is irrelevant when all that matters is the match quality and there's no doubt in my mind these two will steal the show. Another one of the biggest, baddest and best matches is on the way.


Oh I'm with ya, the fact that Lesnar looks legit against Taker is enough for me plus the legitimate and genuine dislike for each other makes it all so real for me.

Cannot wait.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

With the way the kimura lock is applied, is it possible to put Lesnar in the Hell's Gate while he has the kimura locked in?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

*The Streak vs. The Beast:*
Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar

*Divas Championship - LumberJill Match:*
AJ Lee *(c)* vs. Lita

*(WWE World Heavyweight Championship) #1 Contendership Match:*
Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan

*Hall of Fame Honorable Mention:*
_Featuring Class of 2014 Hall of Fame Inductees_

*United States Championship - Triple Threat Match:*
Dean Ambrose *(c)* vs. Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns

*No Holds Barred Match:*
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt

*Fatal Four-Way (Intercontinental Championship) #1 Contendership Match:*
Sheamus vs. Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler

*Intercontinental Championship Match:*
Jack Swagger *(c)* (w/Zeb Coulter) vs. Antonio Cesaro

*WWE Tag-Team Championship - Tag-Team Turmoil Match:*
(Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) New Age Outlaws *(c)* vs. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey) vs. The Brotherhood (Goldust & Cody Rhodes) vs. Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) vs. Kofi Kingston & The Miz vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erik Rowan) vs. Big E Langston & Mark Henry

*Cage Match:*
Kane vs. Big Show

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship Match:*
Randy Orton *(c)* vs. Batista

*WrestleMania 30 Introduction:*
_Hulk Hogan Announces First Match Will Be For The *WWE World Heavyweight Championship*_

-----

*Pre-Show Battle Royal:*
Heath Slater vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Drew McIntyre vs. R-Truth vs. Xavier Woods vs. Brodus Clay vs. Fandango vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow vs. TBA


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



Boots To Chests said:


> With the way the kimura lock is applied, is it possible to put Lesnar in the Hell's Gate while he has the kimura locked in?


I don't think so, but I wouldn't put it past Taker to do the impossible.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



El Taco said:


> *The Streak vs. The Beast:*
> Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar
> 
> *Divas Championship - LumberJill Match:*
> ...


lol @ the number 1 contendership match going after the actual title match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Could they not have used a different song in the promo vid of Lesnar/Taker besides the same one they used in the Triple H/Taker promo? 
This is the song i'm referring to


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

That song is badass. :mark:

But I agree, they could've used a different song but not many people remember that HHH/Taker promo, but who knows.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



Chas1989 said:


> This will be a good match. Can see it being a Street Fight/No DQ match.


Yeah I have a feeling there will be some sort of stipulation to the match.

Oh god after seeing Brock with a Chair when he was attacking Big Show, but then again look when Taker was battering HHH with a Chair at Wrestlemania 28.

It's going to be a fun match.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



SAMCRO said:


> Could they not have used a different song in the promo vid of Lesnar/Taker besides the same one they used in the Triple H/Taker promo?


Not seen this Lesnar/Taker video promo, where is it?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

don't taker fans get tired of seeing the same old shit every year?


----------



## squarecut (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> don't taker fans get tired of seeing the same old shit every year?


Taker fans don't get tired because, after watching their favorite star performing full-time for TWENTY years and giving them countless, countless awesome memories; they are very happy to still see him for 1.5-2 months every year & take part in a match which gets the best crowd reactions of the night. Too bad that the streak match is the only watchable match of the night. Infact most Taker fans get tired of sitting through the remaining part of the Mania; which is the actual shit. Alas, people who are not fans of Taker don't have the privilege of getting entertained by their favorite star for more than 2 decades and they will never understand the meaning of growing up from being a kid to a teen to an adult with their hero continually providing them fantastic memories. That is because either their favorites don't survive beyond 4-5 years or they quit or they are just not good enough as overall package & well-deservedly treated as shit by WWE. :lol So the only thing those fans can do is burn & post ridiculous stuff.

Anyway an obvious troll & blind hater like you won't understand all this. So, the best way to explain why we don't get tired is: If other fans don't get tired of watching the crap WWE produces for the remaining 364 days, if YOU don't get tired of watching the people you mention in your sig (which is doubtful because no single person can really like all those pieces of shit), then sure as hell Taker fans can 'tolerate' him for 1 night


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> don't taker fans get tired of seeing the same old shit every year?


Us GOATaker fans are more tired of morons like you talking shit about GOATaker. Besides, why would we GOATaker fans be tired of seeing him stealing the show for 7 years straight? This year will be his eighth for sure.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> don't taker fans get tired of seeing the same old shit every year?


No, but i get tired of your shit posts.


----------



## Skorpion (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

The streak could look even more in jeopardy if Paul Heyman has a part in this, like being the referee or being at ringside to distract Taker.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*

Heard for the last few years taker has his opponent come to Texas to plan/practice the WM match. Will Brock be cool with this knowing their real life beef? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*



fija1001 said:


> Heard for the last few years taker has his opponent come to Texas to plan/practice the WM match. Will Brock be cool with this knowing their real life beef?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Real life beef? How so?


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*



Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> Real life beef? How so?


You live under a rock?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*

Yes. Then afterwards they'll have tea together. 

I don't know if I'm being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*



pagi said:


> You live under a rock?


No really. In real life was there a feud between them?


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*

People saying they have a real life beef cuz they heard some story on the internet LOL idiots


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*



Diavolo said:


> People saying they have a real life beef cuz they heard some story on the internet LOL idiots


Well brock said so himself that the two of them did have their problems :draper2

So who's the idiot now?


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*



Diavolo said:


> People saying they have a real life beef cuz they heard some story on the internet LOL idiots


Unfortunately, you are the idiot. Both guys have acknowledged a real life feud. Also, definitely not a work because it was said when Brock was in the UFC. You're hilarious.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*



Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> No really. In real life was there a feud between them?





Diavolo said:


> People saying they have a real life beef cuz they heard some story on the internet LOL idiots


After the Lesnar-Velasquez fight.






Brock's response a couple of months later.


----------



## rosco1982uk (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*

I'm sure I read somewhere that typically each year the Undertakers asks his opponent to work through the match at his ranch / facility for a week or so.

Lesnar has offered a few days, but not the full amount.

Again - I can't remember where I read this - possibly garbage.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*

I think Taker has a problem with Brocks motivation so to speak. Brock is such a gifted athlete but he relies way to much on that. He never took the time to fully learn a craft. Even in MMA his strength was just that, his strength. Taker probably was also pissed how he walked out.

Im sure they have squashed it, besides, money makes everyone friends.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*

We will probably never know but word is that Lesnar travelled to Taker's house in the last month or so to work on the match so the answer is apparently yes.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*

I'll go ask him.


----------



## SavageSloth (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> don't taker fans get tired of seeing the same old shit every year?


From your sig it shows you are a Massive Randy orton fan. Don't you get tired of all the headlock every single match?


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Will Brock travel to Taker home to plan out match?*



JimCornette said:


> After the Lesnar-Velasquez fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pagi said:


> Unfortunately, you are the idiot. Both guys have acknowledged a real life feud. Also, definitely not a work because it was said when Brock was in the UFC. You're hilarious.





Thuganomics said:


> Well brock said so himself that the two of them did have their problems :draper2
> 
> So who's the idiot now?


If they had something they would have never work together for a match, WWE would never allow allow it knowing Taker can get seriously injured....so don't be stupid people

p.s. that vid proves nothing


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

^^ this reasoning is stupid. WWE is about making money not seeing who has beef with who and keep them away from each other. Brock came to wwe and soon owned everyone in it. Including taker, then bolted for the nfl on his time. Taker is the lockerroom leader and all about paying dues and respect. They have had beef in the past that is real in my mind. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Do you guys think Taker will win via Tombstone or Hell's Gate?:talk


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Is stupid because we heard something online? Where else do u get ur news on wrestling? Without shoot interviews and online journalists and newsletters we would know NOTHING about what really goes on. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Wwe loves to book wrestlerz over MMA guys. HhH was booked to make Lesnar tap out. I bet they make taker go over via submission. In reality Brock would kill 60 year old taker. Brock should end the streak.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



Jericho-79 said:


> Do you guys think Taker will win via Tombstone or Hell's Gate?:talk


I think it's Hell's Gate.

Brock will F5 Taker once, Taker kicks out. 

They battle a bit more, Taker hits Tombstone once. Brock kicks out.

Taker lifts Brock for a second Tombstone, but Brock reverses it to F5. Taker kicks out again.

Brock reaches Taker to lift him from the mat but Taker locks Brock in Hell's Gate for a minute before Lesnar taps out.



WhyMe123 said:


> Wwe loves to book wrestlerz over MMA guys. HhH was booked to make Lesnar tap out. I bet they make taker go over via submission. In reality Brock would kill 60 year old taker. Brock should end the streak.


Taker isn't 60, Einstein.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

They should end with the Hell's Gate or with the Last Ride. Leave the Tombstone for Sting at WrestleMania 31.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Nah Tombstone all the way, by far the best way for a streak match to finish, its one of the best finishers in wrestling and I want to see it, that moment where the opponent is trapped, Taker pulls the straps down and plants the skull into the mat before the big 1, 2, 3. That over the tap out finish every day.


----------



## Osama Mehjez (Mar 5, 2014)

*The undertaker and the streak*

Do you think it's the time for the Undertaker streak to be broken a t WM ?
The beast VS the dead man what an amazing match, ok what do see??


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

WWE are too concerned with the streak to ever break it now. It's become so sacred it's lost its meaning. Let me explain.

This achievement is great because all else the same all wrestlers have their ups and downs. They have their big moment one week then they put someone over the next week. They look completely dominant then they get screwed over. They steal a few wins and then they get put in their place. Somehow the Undertaker managed to go against this trend and win every year at Wrestlemania for many years before the streak was even a thing. Now that the streak is a thing this pattern of rise and fall doesn't apply to the Undertaker. Like a champion who only wins when his championship is on the line the Undertaker only wins (only wrestles) when the streak is on the line. He's not part of fresh feuds with unique angles anymore, it's just can wrestler x break the streak. If that's the angle then the answer will always be no. If the Deadman had lost to Giant Gonzalez then we wouldn't be having this feud between Lesner and Undertaker and Undertaker's chances of winning his WM match would be 50/50 just like other part timers like Rock, Triple H and Lesner.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

God no, if anyone should end the Streak, it shouldn't be Brock Lesnar, a guy who might not even be in the WWE after WrestleMania 31 and only wrestles 3 or 4 matches a year.


----------



## Osama Mehjez (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



wonder goat said:


> God no, if anyone should end the Streak, it shouldn't be Brock Lesnar, a guy who might not even be in the WWE after WrestleMania 31 and only wrestles 3 or 4 matches a year.


I totally agree with you


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

I think at this point if anyone ended the streak everyone would turn against him, and not in the good way.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

It would be a great way to put somebody over. However, I think it would probably be a waste to break the streak with Lesner.


----------



## Millsybeast (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

IMO the only ones to end the Streak would be Bray Wyatt and John Cena. Imagine if Cna ended the streak, making him even more hated, hell they could turn him heel too (although that'll never happen).


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

I think Jimmy Uso could really use the streak win when he becomes a singles competitor.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



wonder goat said:


> God no, if anyone should end the Streak, it shouldn't be Brock Lesnar, a guy who might not even be in the WWE after WrestleMania 31 and only wrestles 3 or 4 matches a year.


Agreed completely. Its the biggest push anyone can ever get at this moment, and they sure as hell won't be giving it to Lesnar. I am like 99% confident Taker will retire with the streak intact, but then you never know...


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

His streak is not ending, it never will. That's why i don't get the whole "predictable" argument for Lesnar vs. Taker.. Every match Taker has at WM is predictable.. I watch it to see a good match, not because it's "unpredictable".

If the streak ends though it will be when he retires.. It's a huge draw at WresteMania, no need to end it now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

No.

Nobody should break it. Not even the new talent. I know it makes more sense rather than a part timer but people said Punk should've broke it last year, and... :lol


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*









*21-1*


----------



## Osama Mehjez (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



Eulonzo said:


> No.
> 
> Nobody should break it. Not even the new talent. I know it makes more sense rather than a part timer but people said Punk should've broke it last year, and... :lol


but punk was so close to break it


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

wasn't there rumors last year bout vince was thinking having cm punk breaking the streak. punk would have been the perfect one.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



Silencer said:


> WWE are too concerned with the streak to ever break it now. It's become so sacred it's lost its meaning. Let me explain.


You're wrong on that. The Streak is one of the few things currently held sacred and they've been putting forth Mania matches to bolster that credibility.

The problem.. and I think the reason the Streak will never be broken.. is there is nobody really worthy of breaking the streak and getting that heat. Lose to Lesnar? Wth would he need the heat? He's already established. It would be a waste of something that took two decades to build.

The only face that's plausible is John Cena(and he doesn't need that heat either)

The only other way I see it broken is for an Up-And-Coming Heel with Balls Of Solid Fucking Steel to propose to him a Cheat To Win match. Actually incapacitate him or do heel hijinks during the match(Chloroform and a rag while the ref is distracted/knocked out, Ref with a fast count, Taker gets 'knocked out' accidentally with a foreign object and the heel uses that moment to pin him, Taker gets handcuffed to the railing so he gets counted out, Taker accidentally uses a foreign object and gets DQ'd(sounds like the best since it involves Taker doing it, so there would be no confusion as to his complicity), etc). 

He heads off into assumed retirement while the Heel gets obsene amounts of heat put on him, and then Taker exacts revenge and retires at the next WM. Whatever heel who did it better own that though, you really don't get to go to face after that and you're going to be jobbing to every major star who wants the cred of getting revenge for Taker and his mother. About the only person I could see doing that is Bray Wyatt. Make no mistake, Undertaker would need to agree to any such stuff beforehand and I'm really not sure anyone has the balls to take on that much hate.

So as such, it'll probably remain unbroken.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

Streak should never be broken. not by Lesnar, Cena or anyone.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



Osama Mehjez said:


> but punk was so close to break it


Many people over the years have been close to breaking it.

Don't get me wrong, Punk had a fantastic match with Undertaker, it's my match of the year, I prefer it over Lesnar/Punk to be honest, but he's not the only one that's been close to breaking the streak. Triple H was close, Edge might've been close (don't remember 'cause I feel that was one of his weakest WM matches over the past couple years), Batista was close, etc etc.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Streak should never be broken. not by Lesnar, Cena or anyone.


If they COULD actually find a way to make it work and transfer the heat to an up-and-comer, they should. The whole Streak Is Sacrosanct means nothing in the industry. That's a fan thing. The entire point of having something you are 'known for' is to hopefully transfer that heat you generated onto somebody you deem worthy, who then passes it around to other people kicking his ass.. which then is good for business. But there isn't really That Guy who needs that amount of heat.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

Taker should have called it a day at 20-0.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

I don't think it should but they should be up to Taker if he wanted to be broken or not and then be able to choose the person to break it if he choose to have it broken


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyGOAT (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

The Streak is extremely predictable.

I really don't want to see Taker vs Lesnar.

Should've been Taker vs Cena this year with Taker retiring.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

its the most predictable match in WWE history thats for sure thats why i hate it.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



Millsybeast said:


> IMO the only ones to end the Streak would be *Bray Wyatt* and John Cena. Imagine if Cna ended the streak, making him even more hated, hell they could turn him heel too (although that'll never happen).


LOL @ THE BOLD


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

The streak, to me has gotten stale. However I would like to see Cena challenge and I've been asking for YEARS why Jericho is left out. Lesnar is the biggest threat to the streak but he won't end it. He's older and part time. I do think it needs to end and I think it needs to be the right guy, a young guy who has a few years of WWE under his belt.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

The Streak WILL be broken when the Undertaker decides to retire. Guaranteed. The person that cares the least about the Streak is most likely the Undertaker himself.

1. The Streak will be the ultimate rub for someone on the cusp of greatness (possible next face of the company or next top heel of the company).
2. Everyone loses on their way out.
3. The Streak isn't good business (if Taker retires with it intact) because there's no heat transfer.


John Cena won't break the Streak simply because he's on the other side of his career right now. He's 37, been banged up, and doesn't need the heat/rub whatsoever. He would've been the perfect guy if it were 2006 or 2007 though. Punk if he were several years younger would've also been a great choice.

Depending on how much longer Taker wants to wrestle and how well they build these guys up, I could definitely see Bray Wyatt or Roman Reigns ending the streak at, say, WM 32 in Dallas.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



kwab said:


> The Streak WILL be broken when the Undertaker decides to retire. Guaranteed. The person that cares the least about the Streak is most likely the Undertaker himself.
> 
> 1. The Streak will be the ultimate rub for someone on the cusp of greatness (possible next face of the company or next top heel of the company).
> 2. Everyone loses on their way out.
> ...


I agree, athough it may not be popular I could throw Ambrose in there depending on how his singles career takes off. It needs to be someone 30 or under who's going to be pushed and has been on the WWE main roster at least 3 years IMO.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

Plain reason says Taker will have his streak untouched even while being introduced to the Hall of Fame.

WWE has a business on it, and will have a business on it even after Taker retires, cause what brings more money than showing all the WMs where Taker entered and got out triumphant?

I had not find any valid explanation on how they were gonna pull it this time, until I read on another thread the amount of money Brock will get for loosing and that made total sense for this time.

Simply, there is no logic on making him lose the streak at this stage, being one of the very few sacred treasures the company has.


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Anyone who is worried because of the reports that Lesnar won't spend his free time traveling to HOU to practice the match, here you go:






Lesnar will bring his working boots to the Superdome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

*No I don't. It would be a waste allowing Brock to break the streak. He doesn't need the rub.*


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

The streak really isn't important, it's just a factor into seeing the Undertaker wrestle.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> His streak is not ending, it never will. That's why i don't get the whole "predictable" argument for Lesnar vs. Taker.. Every match Taker has at WM is predictable.. I watch it to see a good match, not because it's "unpredictable".
> 
> If the streak ends though it will be when he retires.. It's a huge draw at WresteMania, no need to end it now.


 This IMO. Apart from the streak ever ending.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

The only person on the current roster who I feel would be worthy is Bray Wyatt. An incredible heel who is only 26 (apologies if that is wrong). He is young, an incredibly heel, great on the mic, atm puts on great matches and can still improve in the ring. Imagine the rub he would get from defeating The Undertaker, it could make help make him the greatest heel of all time.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

I didn't realise that Taker is only 48. He's been around forever!

Even Batista isn't far behind.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

No doubt in my mind at all about this, the whole ideology of Wrestling is passing the torche, this is what separates Professional Wrestling from legitimate sports like Boxing, its the story, the top guy will inevitably be toppled by someone new, its how its always been and how it should always go.

The Undertakers streak for me will be forever tainted, for his 21-0 record you could count on the one hand when he went up against guys in the peak of their characters, he missed Hogan, Warrior, Savage, Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels (95-98) Austin, Rock, Kurt Angle, Brock Lesnar (03 & 04) Goldberg and significantly John Cena. Being kept apart from this array of stars wasn't a coincidence in my opinion, they strategically built a legend here, maybe not intentionally to begin with but after he beat Bundy in 95 there was a definite awareness of the situation.

He got Triple H (2001) in his prime, he got Batista and Edge too and last year got CM Punk, even though Punk's build up meant it was the most obvious outcome in recent times he was just off a 434 day World Title reign so has to be included as a guy in the peak of his career, you could add Diesel to this list too for their match in 1996 but for me at that point Nash was so far removed from the guy who held the WWF Title for a year not long before that the outcome was never really in doubt but I'd have no problem with him being included in this list.

Looking at it and realising the thought process that probably went into building this streak then for me its beyond cpmprehension that the WWE wouldn't look to benefit from ending the streak when they feel The Undertaker will be of no use to them, if the Streak remains intact (I think it probably will even if I want it to be broken) then it has no benefit whatsoever to the WWE, if its broken then its a major story, its such a big moment that I'd even bet main stream media outlets would run with the story, the WWE would get insane attention for ending it, it would also give someone an unbelievable landmark achievement on their resume and would almost probably gaurantee that the guy who did end it would never need to be built up ever again, in 5 years time after a losing streak he'd still be the guy that beat Taker and therefore he'd always be considered a legitimate threat.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



Kingy_85 said:


> I didn't realise that Taker is only 48. He's been around forever!
> 
> Even Batista isn't far behind.


Batista is older, he just lies about his damn age


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



the-gaffer said:


> Batista is older, he just lies about his damn age


Lol, wat?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



NastyYaffa said:


> Lol, wat?


Big Dave is meant to be 4/5 years older than what he claims to be, its been one of those worst kept secrets for years


----------



## crackers (Sep 5, 2013)

Roman Reigns will beat the streak when it's his turn and Taker wants to retire. You'll see.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



crackers said:


> Roman Reigns will beat the streak when it's his turn and Taker wants to retire. You'll see.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No because Roman will probably be the next Cena. And the guy who beat the streak will be probably be "booo-ed" 10x time more than batista now .


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

The only way I could see the streak ending is if they transfer the steak over to Wyatt.

- Wyatt beats Cena this year.
- Wyatt beats Bryan or some other top star next year.
- Wyatt breaks the streak.
- Part of Wyatts gimmick is that he now has the power of the streak and the WWE then lets him roll to 10-0 or something and then the streak gets transfered to someone else again.

It's really the only way I can see the streak being broken. That or Cena beating it by turning heel, which will never happen.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

What would happen if Brock went into business for himself so to speak and legit tried to hurt taker?

He'd get a good hiding off the whole roster I assume?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

The whole "streak" thing happened by accident when somebody noticed he had never lost at Mania. Since then it has become a selling point, Taker works only a few dates a year selling a threat to the streak, when we all know it probably is never happening.

I don't see running the streak up this high only to have it broken, It is part of Taker's legend now. Had the streak been around in Hogan's run he'd probably have broken it and no-sold Taker's finishers. I still remember when Vader was killing the roster with the Vader bomb and Hogan just sat up from it. Made the rest of the roster look pathetic.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

Am I the only one who thinks Reigns (for better or worse) will break the streak? I just think they have that planned for some reason.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

No.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



Superhippy said:


> The only way I could see the streak ending is if they transfer the steak over to Wyatt.
> 
> - Wyatt beats Cena this year.
> - Wyatt beats Bryan or some other top star next year.
> ...


I like the idea of the streak passing over to the next guy like the curse in "the grudge" movie :dance
But probably Taker will retire umbeaten at WM.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

Taker is one of the biggest stars of all time. Longevity-wise, AND performace-wise. But he doesn't have a lot of the accolades, he's not a 15-time World Champion, I don't even think he's close to double digits. His biggets accolade is the streak, and I would be shocked if they let it end, ever.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

Nah, no one will ever break it. Undertaker will go down in history for his unbeatable streak.

By the time Taker steps away for good, WWE is not gonna have a yearly WrestleMania attraction for us to look forward to. They will definitely need to fill the void when there are no more Taker matches at Mania.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*

Only Cena can break the streak.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Brock will be fine against The Undertaker. why didn't anyone worry about Triple H's condition when he faced Lesnar? It was like 1 year before that he fought Undertaker himself. 

Deadman is old, we know. Lesnar is also not goldberg - he's pretty safe, and sells very well. He's not going to go in and attempt to injure the legendary Undertaker


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The undertaker and the streak*



Bookockey said:


> *The whole "streak" thing happened by accident when somebody noticed he had never lost at Mania*. Since then it has become a selling point, Taker works only a few dates a year selling a threat to the streak, when we all know it probably is never happening.
> 
> I don't see running the streak up this high only to have it broken, It is part of Taker's legend now. Had the streak been around in Hogan's run he'd probably have broken it and no-sold Taker's finishers. I still remember when Vader was killing the roster with the Vader bomb and Hogan just sat up from it. Made the rest of the roster look pathetic.




Pretty much, most of Undertaker's matches at Wrestlemania, you knew he would have won even if it wasn't at Wrestlemania. They really didn't use the streak as a selling point until Undertaker had that match with Randy Orton. I think the streak will end one day, but don't know who will end it. Certainly won't be Brock this year.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

The outcome of the match is obvious, but that won't stop it from being a great match, i'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

The outcome is inevitable and the streak will certainly not end to Brock Lesnar, in saying that I expect this to be the best built up feud of all 4 mainevents and I expect it to be MOTN, like it usually is with Taker.

Extremely excited about this match, regardless..


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

we're not getting Cena vs Taker at WM but i hope we get it at SummerSlam or Survivor Series this year instead


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> we're not getting Cena vs Taker at WM but i hope we get it at SummerSlam or Survivor Series this year instead


why not just youtube Vengeance 2003 if you really want to see the match? :lol


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cant wait for this its gunna be a brawl  get that feeling its gunna be like the hhh vs taker match where brock cant finish taker but somehow taker wins


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



The Pied Piper said:


> why not just youtube Vengeance 2003 if you really want to see the match? :lol




Or Smackdown 2004, which is ace too.



But the landscape is different now with Cena, and Taker TBH. Plus being at Mania, the whole 'done before thing' doesn't quite apply here IMHO.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



The Hitman said:


> Or Smackdown 2004, which is ace too.
> 
> 
> 
> But the landscape is different now with Cena, and Taker TBH. *Plus being at Mania, the whole 'done before thing' doesn't quite apply here IMHO.*


No offense, but doesn't that logic mean matches like Taker/Austin, Taker/Mankind, Taker/Hogan, Taker/Bret, Taker/Rock, and Taker/Yokozuna were "never done before" as well?

IMHO, that's a very flawed logic. Very flawed.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

If sting doesnt face taker next year cena will for sure


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

I thought Undertaker had an annoucenment tonight? LOL

- Vic


----------



## nailz_jaggzy (May 21, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

I don't think anyone will break the streak. But I think Taker will retire after a Mania match (not nessecerily this year).

I just hope his last match isn't against Cena.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



The Pied Piper said:


> No offense, but doesn't that logic mean matches like Taker/Austin, Taker/Mankind, Taker/Hogan, Taker/Bret, Taker/Rock, and Taker/Yokozuna were "never done before" as well?
> 
> IMHO, that's a very flawed logic. Very flawed.


I meant in terms of the whole scale of the match. Taker/Cena now, at Mania, in the streak match would be more of a massive occasion, no?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

this match has so many competition for MOTN at WM XXX
even Batista vs Orton could be better only if it becomes a triple threat and they add DB in it

Taker's match might only be the 3rd or 4th best of the night this year


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

This feud has lost a lot of pace, nothing for 2 weeks really now.

Was promising so much, but we haven't had any face off's or back and forward one up's on each other.

Heyman was gold tonight don't get me wrong but how come these 2 can't just face off or have some interaction, I know the match sells itself but it has so so much potential.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



Cobalt said:


> This feud has lost a lot of pace, nothing for 2 weeks really now.
> 
> Was promising so much, but we haven't had any face off's or back and forward one up's on each other.
> 
> Heyman was gold tonight don't get me wrong but how come these 2 can't just face off or have some interaction, I know the match sells itself but it has so so much potential.


Im sure Taker is there next week too but Brock is MIA again.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



The Hitman said:


> Im sure Taker is there next week too but Brock is MIA again.


I remember reading his dates I thought I remember seeing that from this week on his on every Raw.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



Cobalt said:


> This feud has lost a lot of pace, nothing for 2 weeks really now.
> 
> Was promising so much, but we haven't had any face off's or back and forward one up's on each other.
> 
> Heyman was gold tonight don't get me wrong but how come these 2 can't just face off or have some interaction, I know the match sells itself but it has so so much potential.


this is all Brock feuds due his schedule. 

It is what is but this isn't for feud purposes its a special attraction match that will help sell Mania, they have Bryan having a huge role at Mania their Big TV feud

Besides from what I read, the live crowds are still eating this feud up and had top rated segment first week & second rated segment last week. So the feud itself is doing fine for WWE regardless of Brock/Taker's schedule.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



Cobalt said:


> I remember reading his dates I thought I remember seeing that from this week on his on every Raw.


24th his next appearance: http://dailyddt.com/2014/03/05/brock-lesnar-upcoming-schedule-wwe-network-raise-prices/


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



Cobalt said:


> I remember reading his dates I thought I remember seeing that from this week on his on every Raw.


he was never advertised for Memphis RAW or next week on RAW. He will return on the 24th in Brooklyn

they will likely close the last RAWS with Brock/Taker anyways.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



> Was promising so much, but we haven't had any face off's or back and forward one up's on each other


They'll have a confrontation on the last RAW. Triple H and Undertaker didn't come to blows for their Wrestlemania rematches and that worked out just fine.

- Vic


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*










Like someone around here said, "I feel like 22"


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

I thought the dark lighting looked fucking great for that promo.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



The Hitman said:


> 24th his next appearance: http://dailyddt.com/2014/03/05/brock-lesnar-upcoming-schedule-wwe-network-raise-prices/





JY57 said:


> he was never advertised for Memphis RAW or next week on RAW. He will return on the 24th in Brooklyn
> 
> they will likely close the last RAWS with Brock/Taker anyways.


Cheers, must've misread it.

It's shame though, because after this Brock only has one PPV left for the year if I am not mistaken?

His Raw dates are pretty limited right now so don't think we will see much of him after Mania tbh for a while.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Wait Taker will face Lesnar at Mania ? but i thought he was gonna face Kane ? And Brock,facing Goldberg ?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



mohit9206 said:


> Wait Taker will face Lesnar at Mania ? but i thought he was gonna face Kane ? And Brock,facing Goldberg ?


At least try and make your trolling funny. :topic:

What does everyone think Taker should do in his last match, sail off into the sunset without a word, or make an announcement beforehand, or both perhaps?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*






Enjoyed listening to this.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



The Hitman said:


> I thought the dark lighting looked fucking great for that promo.


Yeah I agree, it looked fucking Badass!


----------



## Decency (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

I'm looking forward to this match. Brock COULD beat the streak. It will be intriguing how they do the match. I'm all for it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Surely on the last Raw before Mania, Brock F5's Taker or something?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



The Hitman said:


> Surely on the last Raw before Mania, Brock F5's Taker or something?


:ti I don't think they want to injure Taker

No doubt that's the reason for the booking, the obvious way to book it is for Brock to 'outmatch' Taker in every interaction on the build but I don't think they want Taker to hurt himself prior. 

Because he's really going to get fucked at Mania :brock


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



The Hitman said:


> Surely on the last Raw before Mania, Brock F5's Taker or something?


I doubt it. No telling just how fragile he might be at this point.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



YoungGun_UK said:


> :ti I don't think they want to injure Taker
> 
> No doubt that's the reason for the booking, the obvious way to book it is for Brock to 'outmatch' Taker in every interaction on the build but I don't think they want Taker to hurt himself prior.
> 
> Because he's really going to get fucked at Mania :brock





Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> I doubt it. No telling just how fragile he might be at this point.


 True. Just trying to think of a way that Brock will possibly 'get the better of Taker' before Mania. If it happens.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



The Hitman said:


> True. Just trying to think of a way that Brock will possibly 'get the better of Taker' before Mania. If it happens.


Hm, I don't think Brock is gonna get the better of Taker. At last RAW before WM, I see Brock and Heyman holding a funeral for Taker with Casket in the middle of the ring. Heyman cuts a promo about how The Streak will be conquered blah blah blah.

Then Taker gong hits and it seems that he will make his entrance from the backstage. Brock goes out of the ring and runs towards the entrance but, much to his surprise, The Undertaker appears instead right behind Heyman in the middle of the ring. Taker chokeslams Heyman to the Casket, prompting Brock to head back to the ring but Taker lifts his arms and the pyro hits, stopping Brock from entering the ring.

The segment ends with Brock and Taker stare down.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

They should have a scuffle and have it exclusive to strikes thus eliminating or lowering the possibility of injury. This way, Undertaker controls/determines his bumping and falling position.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> I doubt it. No telling just how fragile he might be at this point.


If he was THAT fragile, would they even risk him being in s match with Lesnar?


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



The Hitman said:


> Surely on the last Raw before Mania, Brock F5's Taker or something?


Not F5 but i can see Lesnar attacking Taker with a chair or something.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

^^^^ great promo (Y).


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

Wonder what Taker/Heyman will do Monday.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*

^^^perfect promotion right there (saw it few times on the Network and on TV but couldn't find it on youtube till now)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



Bullydully said:


>


*Lawd Have Mercy* bama4


I am too hyped for this match. Looking forward to this more than anything on the card (outside of a Bryan title win of course). Should be an epic and brutal battle.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Hold on thats official :mark: 

:heyman3 AW GAWD !


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd like Taker to have the 'Ain't No Grave' play before his main music again at Mania. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Let's hope the actual build is as good if not better than that promo because it's been atrocious so far. Both guys showing up whenever they feel like it hasn't helped. Imagine if Brock did a sneak attack on Taker last Monday with an F-5 after the promo, paying him back for stabbing/chokeslamming him 2 weeks before. Much better.

Taker should have come back as the ABA for this match or at least a hybrid.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Marv95 said:


> *Taker should have come back as the ABA for this match or at least a hybrid.*


When he returned with the Ministry beard I immediately thought, past few years (of part time WrestleMania Undertaker appearances): regular deadman, this year: Ministry, next year: American Bad Ass! They're doing the evolution of Undertaker.

Now for this year's match. Undertaker wins. He'll be hurting for sure but I think he'll be fine. If there was any danger they wouldn't clear him to wrestle right? RIGHT?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, Taker has at least been at every Raw, and will be until Mania I think. 

It will be Taker/Hey man again on Monday. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wwfukfan (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Undertaker ftw .. I'm goin watch no mercy 2002 Brock vs taker


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THE BEAST CHALLENGES THE STREAK*



Bullydully said:


>


Wow! :mark::mark:


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

That's one thing WWE never get wrong: pre-hype and promo videos.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Sting & Taker staredown after the match :mark:


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Wwfukfan said:


> Undertaker ftw .. I'm goin watch no mercy 2002 Brock vs taker


Great match, I wonder if there will be a stipulation to the match at Mania?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Great match, I wonder if there will be a stipulation to the match at Mania?


Could well be no holds barred. But with everyone banging on about Taker's apparent 'condition', who knows. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd kinda like Taker to revert to his 04 attire for this, with the long trousers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Hitman said:


> I'd kinda like Taker to revert to his 04 attire for this, with the long trousers.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Any reason why, man?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> Any reason why, man?


I dunno, I guess I'd just like something different this year.

To me it appears he has lost some weight too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

2004 attire was when he had pants on rather than tights in a connected outfit. I don't think that'd look nice as Taker is awful lean and skinny nowadays compared to his past bulky self.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

fpalm
this is the worst hype/buildup for a big match at WrestleMania ever by far


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> fpalm
> this is the worst hype/buildup for a big match at WrestleMania ever by far


The match sells itself, plus there are two weeks left where they will be both on Raw.

When is Taker on SD, this week?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Undertaker shows up out of the blue, stabs Lesnar in the hand and then chokeslams him through a table, all unprovoked. What exactly is Undertaker angry at Lesnar for? And why does he keep showing up on TV shows to tell us all that? Meanwhile Lesnar who didn't do anything to provoke Undertaker is attacked, gets no chance to respond and is the villain?

WWE is lucky that it DOES sell itself and these are big names. Because, honestly, in a kayfabe sense the buildup to this match is stupid and illogical.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The build up for this match will pick up in the upcoming weeks. I guarantee everyone will be hyped come April 6th. They always get it right for Takers matches, even if it does come late on in the road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm very surprised Paul E hasn't mentioned that Brock beat Taker clean in HELL IN A CELL WHICH IS BASICALLY IMPOSSIBLE. I guarantee you most of today's WWE audience doesn't know that and it would add interest to the match.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Oakue said:


> Undertaker shows up out of the blue, stabs Lesnar in the hand and then chokeslams him through a table, all unprovoked. What exactly is Undertaker angry at Lesnar for? And why does he keep showing up on TV shows to tell us all that? Meanwhile Lesnar who didn't do anything to provoke Undertaker is attacked, gets no chance to respond and is the villain?
> 
> WWE is lucky that it DOES sell itself and these are big names. Because, honestly, in a kayfabe sense the buildup to this match is stupid and illogical.


Kayfabe-wise, I am sure Taker knows Brock is a colossal douche bag. He doesn't have hair but he has a TV, so would assume he watched the Royal Rumble and what Brock did to Big Show. Brock has a long, detailed history of jumping guys unprovoked, Taker included, so he knows exactly what he's getting into. This Undertaker is offensive and ruthless, which he needs to be to defeat Brock Lesnar. He needs that edge.

That's how I think it is playing out, anyway.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Oakue said:


> Undertaker shows up out of the blue, stabs Lesnar in the hand and then chokeslams him through a table, all unprovoked. What exactly is Undertaker angry at Lesnar for? And why does he keep showing up on TV shows to tell us all that? Meanwhile Lesnar who didn't do anything to provoke Undertaker is attacked, gets no chance to respond and is the villain?
> 
> WWE is lucky that it DOES sell itself and these are big names. Because, honestly, in a kayfabe sense the buildup to this match is stupid and illogical.


I think Taker should have said to Brock "You wanna make history, I am history". Or something like that, as Heyman did say Brock wanted 'history' at WM. 

I'm also a tad surprised Heyman hasn't mentioned their prior history and the fact that Taker hasnt beat Brock in the past, unless they don't wish to sorta acknowledge 'ABA Taker'.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

lol brockstar just wanted to be number one contender based on his prior accomplishes in wwe, then decides to leave coz he got screwed and suddenly taker shows up, stabs him and puts him through a table just because he is the m**********g undertaker, lesnar clearly is the face and taker the heel in this feud but then again only them having an excellent brutal match matters in the end, its weird how they have not made it no holds barred by now


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is there a clip of Taker on Main Event yet?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Hitman said:


> Is there a clip of Taker on Main Event yet?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App







There you go.  Taker looks really badass with dat Ministry beard.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks.  Taker looks bloody great tbh. He has definitely lost a bit of extra weight imo. Beard and hair go together so well.

Another thing Taker could of said to clarify this feud. As Brock wants 'history', Taker could say "Be careful what you wish for", as Brock wanted something like this at Mania.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Headliner said:


> I'm very surprised Paul E hasn't mentioned that Brock beat Taker clean in HELL IN A CELL WHICH IS BASICALLY IMPOSSIBLE. I guarantee you most of today's WWE audience doesn't know that and it would add interest to the match.


I'm desperate for him to mention this, and yes it really would, it could really garner interest from the younger fanbase, show a few clips of Brock pinning Taker in those matches please!




The Hitman said:


> I'm also a tad surprised Heyman hasn't mentioned their prior history and the fact that Taker hasnt beat Brock in the past, unless they don't wish to sorta acknowledge 'ABA Taker'.


I guess you're right, I've heard a lot of stories that Vince hates any reference to the ABA days, its a shame, but I appreciate that he wants to protect the gimmick. Undertaker is the last real Kayfabe guy, he's not on twitter or facebook, he doesn't break the fourth wall, he just sells his gimmick like he did 20 years ago, Vince must want to keep it this way.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

How come Taker was in his wrestling gear? Did he have another dark match? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Taker was awesome on main event...can't wait to see him next week on raw


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Hitman said:


> How come Taker was in his wrestling gear? Did he have another dark match?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Doesn't he always wear it underneath his coat?

He looked awesome in that, really digging the evil look. Every year Taker delivers something different, just the slightest change and I love it. Ridiculous that the segment was wasted on a throwaway show that nobody watches instead of live on Raw.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Full segment.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Hitman said:


> How come Taker was in his wrestling gear? Did he have another dark match?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yes he teamed with Cena to take out The Wyatts again after The Smackdown Tapings


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Hitman said:


> I think Taker should have said to Brock "You wanna make history, I am history". Or something like that, as Heyman did say Brock wanted 'history' at WM.
> 
> I'm also a tad surprised Heyman hasn't mentioned their prior history and the fact that Taker hasnt beat Brock in the past, unless they don't wish to sorta acknowledge 'ABA Taker'.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think it's because Vince dislikes ABA Taker.



ashes11 said:


> Doesn't he always wear it underneath his coat?
> 
> He looked awesome in that, really digging the evil look. Every year Taker delivers something different, just the slightest change and I love it. *Ridiculous that the segment was wasted on a throwaway show that nobody watches instead of live on Raw.*


The company is headed by the guy who thought it would be better for Taker to face people like Gonzales, Bundy, Boss Man, A-Train, and Henry at Wrestlemania instead of Hogan, Bret, Mankind, Eddie, and Angle. That sort of booking shouldn't even surprise you, mate.



BarneyArmy said:


> Full segment.


I'm not kidding, Taker's current look is his most intimidating in years. I'm legit more intimidated by the current Taker than the current Brock.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1phJa6Ncac

promotion vignette with better quality provided by WWE Themselves (and 720 HD)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/the-undertaker-vs-brock-lesnar

wwe post few clips of their past (good old times)


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Full Segment in HD. 

They've got 2 weeks now to go overdrive with this feud, I suspect they'll do it because it doesn't need much with these two.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*










I don't know what Undertaker did, but he looked a lot better last night than he did a few weeks ago when he came back looking old and sickly.

- Vic


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Its the hair, it was too short when he first came back but now its grown out a bit its darker so he looks much cooler.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Taker's promo was very good,i think Taker and Lesnar will be on RAW next week.Taker with that killer voice :lelbrock :heyman5


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

After watching Main Event, I'll be disappointed If the devil doesn't look like The Undertaker. He legit looks scarier than I've ever seen him.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The greatest of all time. He always delivers. Wtf did they do this on Main event?


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Didn't like Taker's promo in all honesty, his delivery was choppy and the slow demonic pace is only good for really really short promos. His promos in 2011/2012 when he was going against Hunter were stellar though.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This feud has had nearly 0 build there relying to heavily on the streak.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



> Wtf did they do this on Main event?


1.) To get more viewers for the show.

2.) To test the Network on handling more viewers to get ready for Wrestlemania.



> This feud has had nearly 0 build there relying to heavily on the streak.


Undertaker's fragile so they don't want to risk him getting hurt before Wrestlemania. It would be nice if he took a beating from Lesnar, but I'm expecting the face to face confrontation on the final RAW episode before New Orleans.

- Vic


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm really looking forward to this match, but the fact that neither Taker or Brock have been on Raw much in the fast few weeks has affected the build up. They need to step it up on the last two Raw's.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Vic Capri said:


> I don't know what Undertaker did, but he looked a lot better last night than he did a few weeks ago when he came back looking old and sickly.
> 
> - Vic


If someone that big, scary, and bad ass looked down on me like that, I'd probably piss my pants.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I can get the Main Event appearance, it gives that show a little boost by having him on there. But being at Raw but not on the actual show? That's just stupid.



Vic Capri said:


> I don't know what Undertaker did, but he looked a lot better last night than he did a few weeks ago when he came back looking old and sickly.


I will admit he looked so fragile in his first Raw. Last night, he looked a little more jacked up and even more badass.


----------



## afg (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

22-0


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Extremely disappointed in the lack of effort put towards the Taker vs. Lesnar match*

It seems like the WWE can manage to ruin almost any match.

Lesnar vs. Taker could have been an epic match, but two weeks have passed and neither Undertaker not Lesnar have been present at any shows.

How am I supposed to get excited for a match that poor Paul Heyman has to promote by himself week after week.

We are weeks away from Wrestlemania and the lack of build up in this match is completely unacceptable.

Yeah I know Lesnar doesn't like to travel and Taker is old and they would both rather sit back at home in their mansions, but I think if they decided to have this happen at WM, they should've booked them to make much more appearances.

Who agrees or disagrees? Anybody losing interest in this particular match?


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Extremely disappointed in the lack of effort put towards the Taker vs. Lesnar mat*

Brock has lost all his matches since his return, and couldn't beat punk without heyman. I have zero interest in this match, as I know 100% that taker will not lose to Lesnar. Lesnar has no credibility due to his part-time status


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Extremely disappointed in the lack of effort put towards the Taker vs. Lesnar mat*

Agreed. I understand Brock is a beast and Undertaker is the freaking Undertaker, but that's no excuse for this poor ass feud and buildup.
I have no hype for it and other than it being an Undertaker match, why should I care?
Yes, it's one of the biggest matches every WrestleMania, but relying only on its legendary status to sell this feud is blah to me.
I hate lazy booking. There's no reason why this feud should be so un-epic :lol
I mean, how many wanted this match? A good chunk of the fans I believe. And this is how you showcase it? :no:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Extremely disappointed in the lack of effort put towards the Taker vs. Lesnar mat*

Lesnar has been booked horribly since 2012 and we've seen him wrestle taker a million times before. 

Cena or Sting would've been more exciting feuds for Taker.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Extremely disappointed in the lack of effort put towards the Taker vs. Lesnar mat*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Lesnar has been booked horribly since 2012 and we've seen him wrestle taker a million times before.
> 
> Cena or Sting would've been more exciting feuds for Taker.


We're going to get Stinger for next year so don't worry.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*





 First minute of this is just amazing, for the 22nd time Undertaker will appear at wrestlemania, and be cheered by 80,000 people, astonishing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wagg said:


> We're going to get Stinger for next year so don't worry.


I do admire your.......optimism.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Pied Piper said:


> I think it's because Vince dislikes ABA Taker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The streak wasn't a big deal with Taker worked with them. Matter of fact, the streak wasn't even a thought of back then.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Exactly. Plus Taker was playing a certain character when he had his early WM matches, so Vince threw these 'monstors' at him. When his character was allowed to develop, hus opponents got better.

Although Sid and esp Bundy were mistakes imo. Bossman too, and also WM19 he should have been used better too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



bigdog40 said:


> The streak wasn't a big deal with Taker worked with them. Matter of fact, the streak wasn't even a thought of back then.


So, because The Streak was nothing back then, it was okay for Taker to face nobodies in mid-card matches instead of legit main eventers in the show of shows?



The Hitman said:


> Exactly. Plus Taker was playing a certain character when he had his early WM matches, so Vince threw these 'monstors' at him. When his character was allowed to develop, hus opponents got better.
> 
> Although Sid and esp Bundy were mistakes imo. Bossman too, and also WM19 he should have been used better too.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Gonzales, A-Train, and Boss Man are huge mistakes. At least Sid was a great monster heel and Bundy had some success.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Extremely disappointed in the lack of effort put towards the Taker vs. Lesnar mat*



Kaban said:


> It seems like the WWE can manage to ruin almost any match.
> 
> Lesnar vs. Taker could have been an epic match, but two weeks have passed and neither Undertaker not Lesnar have been present at any shows.
> 
> ...


First of all, I'm not sure either guy has a mansion. Second, I think if he could, Undertaker would still be wrestling full-time. The money may be part of why he keeps coming back, but I think he probably loves being The Undertaker, being cheered by thousands, putting on great matches, and defending the Steak.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm pretty certain Undertaker doesn't just come back for the money.

Lesnar yeah its a known fact, but even he admits to loving performing i'm front of the crowds so it's not 100% money motivated for him imo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Undertaker has loads of money, he's been clever over the years, heard he's got quite a few properties back in Texas, the only reason he's back is because of the fans. Would be long retired if it wasn't for the streak.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

promo has been lackluster. 

hopefully something happens on raw


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

They will both be in Brooklyn!


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

^ Great news. Feud will probably pick up this week.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Not interested in this match at all. Heyman is amazing but him doing promos every week or watching video packages haven't gotten me excited for this match at all. Taker returning a month before Mania is starting to become meh. Atleast last year it felt so personal it made Punk vs Taker sort of interesting, just not so much this year. 

Match could be great at mania but feud has just been rubbish. Hopefully they step it up these 2 weeks that they have.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Somewhere around the forums someone mentioned how Brock hasn't done anything wrong to Taker and Taker was a heel bully going into this while Lesnar was the underdog babyface. Was worth a few minutes chuckle.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Molfino said:


> Somewhere around the forums someone mentioned how Brock hasn't done anything wrong to Taker and Taker was a heel bully going into this while Lesnar was the underdog babyface. Was worth a few minutes chuckle.


It is pretty funny. I wonder if Lesnar is ever going to be a face before leaving WWE for good. As long as the company is making profits and believe that the money they are paying Lesnar is worth it, then I'd imagine he would continue to appear and turn face some time against a mega heel.

:lelbrock


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



SnoopSystem said:


> It is pretty funny. I wonder if Lesnar is ever going to be a face before leaving WWE for good. As long as the company is making profits and believe that the money they are paying Lesnar is worth it, then I'd imagine he would continue to appear and turn face some time against a mega heel.
> 
> :lelbrock


There is no mega heel. LOL WWE SMH.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

heyman should cry a tear and tell taker to stop harassing his client with pens, it does not help how taker looks evil as hell with ministry beard and satans robes


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/undertaker-wrestlemania-streak

nice recap of Taker's 21-0 Streak against every opponent (since WM 7)


----------



## FollowTheBuzzardz (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

If i'm honest this is the only good match i'm looking forwards too


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I expect this feud to pick up pace this week on Raw, they need to build up interest in this match.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Yeah I expect they will go all for it these next two weeks, I expect both RAWS to centre around this rather than any other match, they'll feel they've done a good enough job with Bryan vs Authority and Cena/Wyatt.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Do you think WWE will try to protect Brock?*

He has lost twice since returning -- once to John Cena and once to Triple H.

With Cena, it's somewhat played off as a fluke, with Cena using the chain and all. With Triple H, Brock quickly got his win back at Extreme Rules to win the feud, 2-1.

Which brings us to Undertaker.

We all know that The Undertaker will win. But how? Just a clean Tombstone, 1-2-3 victory?

Or, should they protect Brock Lesnar, who is the younger and perhaps more valuable name right now?

What if they make Undertaker, say, resort to cheating? What if someone interferes to cost Brock the match? Just ideas.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Do you think WWE will try to protect Brock?*

They could have Brock throw the kitchen sink at Taker to no avail so he snaps and out comes the chair. Problem is that Taker took a million shots at WM 28 from HHH and I'd hate to see Brock swinging for the fences.


----------



## squarecut (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Do you think WWE will try to protect Brock?*

The problem is, at this point, the streak match is expected to have a clean finish. Interference or cheating for creating a false-finish may be good, but only if Taker is the one being pinned for the 2.5 count. Taker cheating to win at this stage of his career, not so sure about that. But Taker and Brock are pros and if they decide to have Taker cheating to win; I am sure they will do the perfect story-telling which will culminate in that.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Interesting. If taker was getting beat down really bad then taker to cheat i wouldnt mind as he has said stuff like the streak is the only thing he has left etc. doing anything to win against the likes of lesnar cant really be blamed if he does...keeping the streak alive by any means.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Do you think WWE will try to protect Brock?*

Just have Undertaker win cleanly. No need for any bullcrap.


----------



## omarTHEDON (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Do you think WWE will try to protect Brock?*

At first reading the name of the thread I thought: "Don't they need to worry about protecting Taker from Brock?"
I think Taker should win clean, doubt Brock will tap to the Hell's Gate because of his pride so a clean tombstone in the centre of the ring will do the trick, unless they go indy-rific and sequence their finish like they're both 20 years old. Expect a similar finish fashion to last year with Punk.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Do you think WWE will try to protect Brock?*

Brock Lesnar needs protection? NOW that's something new XD


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Do you think WWE will try to protect Brock?*

Tombstone 1-2-3, although they might have Brock destory Taker and Taker barely win, and then have a re-match at the next PPV where Brock destroys him to write Taker off TV til next year.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Do you think WWE will try to protect Brock?*

I figure Taker will win just barely, then Brock might put him through a table. Brock should still at least walk away looking strong. Streak remains, Brock still looks like a beast.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Couple of years old but never seen it before:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Do you think WWE will try to protect Brock?*

Not really. 

He's BROCK LESNAR :heyman4

Next time he shows he F5's some geeks and looks his menacing self and job done.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Do you think WWE will try to protect Brock?*

Having him lose to Triple H at Mania last year really makes it tough to believe he's going to beat Taker.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Do you think WWE will try to protect Brock?*

It's Undertaker at Wrestlemania. You don't look bad when he beats you there.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Do you think WWE will try to protect Brock?*



Smitson said:


> Having him lose to Triple H at Mania last year really makes it tough to believe he's going to beat Taker.


Every single opponent Taker has ever had at WM (except maybe Giant Gonzales) has lost to someone comparatively weaker than Taker beforehand, that's not even the point.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*










new Brock Shirt


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*


----------



## blackett (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Wow, that promo they just played on the pre-show was unreal! So ready for this match.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Can't wait for their face to face tonight on raw


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Can't give two shits about this match.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Poor build up to this match. And I'm a Taker fan.


----------



## omarTHEDON (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Hope we don't get a casket match. It'd be cool, but I want to be there for the false-finish reactions.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Storyline sucks but they will make all of that up with a great match


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It's been a bad build all around for this. Brock isn't being built as a threat, Taker isn't really showing much... and I don't see how any of this builds anything. Taker looks old so win or lose he might be done and Brock.. well after this build even if he needed the win he shouldn't get it. It's just bad...


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Awesome ended tonight on raw...I thought Taker was great and really got into brock head


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

While I know the match will tear the house down and could very well be another modern classic in this so far stacked year, I haven't cared for the lack of ingenuity, which I thought would be a strong point. Here you had an opportunity to go multiple ways to avoid exactly what we are getting, which is a cookie cutter, run of the mill buildup. Taker is one of the most universally respected performers in wrestling history, and you almost never hear any negatives about him from wrestlers, but here you have the one confirmed case of a wrestler having a personal issue with Taker. That could've played into this clash, but alas I understand this would have been hard to pull without ABA Taker, which at this point is probably a bad idea to revive. Still, they could've taken this as the battle of two worlds: One an elite athlete who is only in the business for money and feels like he can come and go as pleases while the other side the ultimate protector of the business and the two naturally clash over which is better, the seasoned wrestler or the fighter/elite athlete and we get a non cheesy MMA vs WWE type thing. A broken down Taker vs this athletic, powerful monster where all Taker would have to rely on is savy and hope for Lesnar to make mistakes kind of like an outmatched boxer would've been an intriguing build as well, but seeing how Taker has come in with the most presence/darkness factor he has had in years as well as in better shape than the last few years combined with a revived aggressive nature killed that proposed angle. 

With smaller wrestlers like Michaels and Punk who should be booked as underdogs, you can book the style wwe is right now, but when you need to highlight Lesnar's stark physical superiority at this stage over Taker, I don't think Lesnar in a neutural setting outside of Taker's return should be getting his ass kicked. To me, this was a pivotal night in handling the perception of this match (the streak match sold on perception), and even though the overwhelming majority believe that Lesnar without a doubt is losing, Lesnar should be up big in the scorecard of the buildup to showcase that superiority that Lesnar needs to carry into the match to have any doubt in even a casual viewer's eye so that they may order on chance of Lesnar winning if nothing else sells them. Instead, Lesnar got the short end of the stick tonight, and even if he mauls Taker next week, the scorecard still reads 2 to 1 Taker when this should be flipped. 

Despite my purist diatribe though, I know this match will tear the house down and I still really look forward to this contest, I am just pointing out some blown potential.


----------



## THe NoMaD (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The only chance of Brock looking like a legitimate threat now is if he severely injures Undertaker before mania.


----------



## RockFeelsSOLonely (Jan 28, 2014)

*Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

Something just tells me that the streak may be coming to the end. Undertaker has been getting the best of lesnar everytime they meet so they may be setting up for a surprise win from lesnar.

I get the feeling that undertaker just wants to retire at this point and since he is such of fan of MMA I think he wants his legendary streak to get ended by someone he thinks is worthy and a 295 pound ex UFC heavyweight champion is more than worthy enough for him.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

I kinda feel that way and if there's no possibility of Taker vs Sting, I would strongly feel Lesnar is winning. Taker doesn't get this kind of momentum going into Mania.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

There's literally no chance of Lesnar winning, he's pretty much getting paid to do the job and nothing else. We all know the drill here, there will be a few close calls in this match, but Taker is obviously winning.


----------



## Khailen (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

Not a chance. Brock doesn't deserve and this late in his career he doesn't need it either. You don't get a 21 year streak and just lose it to anyone. He'd lose it to Cena or someone with a huge future ahead. If ever.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

No chance in hell. WWE aren't THAT stupid. Brock Lesnar breaking the streak would be worse than Triple H burying Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

I have more of a chance of winning the big lottery than lesnar winning at mania.

Listen man Most the of the time you can predict the WWE matches just from this formula.

Notice how this week lesnar (the heel) got owned by taker (the face)

next week lesnar(the heel) will probably get the upperhand and own taker(the face)


Then comes mania 30 you will see taker victorious.

Usually when the heel get's the upperhand on the face on the last show before a PPV the heel USUALLY loses.

And if the face get's the upperhand on the heel and looks strong going into the PPV then the face usually loses. 

Typical WWE predictable forumla for years.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

Creative is stupid, but they're not THAT stupid.

Brock Lesnar does not deserve it at all.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

Streak = :vince$
Its used to build up mania every year, i'd hope they aren't dumb enough to end it on a part timer, this is coming from a huge Lesnar fan.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

LEL! AGAIN... LEL! Yeah, let's let a part-timer,a guy who fucked us in the first place after we gave him everything on a silverplate end Undertaker's legendary streak, a guy that was a company man.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

there is zero reasoning for Lesnar to end the streak. a part timer who wrestles a hand full of times a year and is rumored to be leaving again soon. 

only an up and comer like Bray Wyatt/Roman Reigns would make sense to end the streak to springboard their career.

(also lol @ Taker agreeing to let Lesnar be the one to end the streak. Pretty sure he hates him in real life)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

if they were gonna end the streak, they'd do it to some newly established full time guy. not Lesnar.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

You can't honestly think Taker is ending the streak losing to a part-time wrestler who has about 2 more matches a year than he does. The streak is something special. We will probably never see anyone even be in 22 WrestleMania's again, let alone be undefeated. It's not ending. It makes no sense to end it. Nobody wants it to end. And ifffffff it ever did end it would be to put over a new generation star who's going to carry the company for the forseeable future.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

I don't think so, but if Taker continues to get the upper hand going in to Mania, then I might start to think so.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

Lesnar will probably attack Undertaker on the last show before WM, or if Undertaker keeps attacking him, then it will be like WM27, Undertaker will get destroyed but somehow win..


----------



## RockFeelsSOLonely (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*



Wagg said:


> LEL! AGAIN... LEL! Yeah, let's let a part-timer,a guy who fucked us in the first place after we gave him everything on a silverplate end Undertaker's legendary streak, a guy that was a company man.


Are you a wwe employee or a an extreme wwe mark?

Lesnar didn't fuck anyone over. He fulfilled his contractual duties and then left to do something else with his life while he still was young enough.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*



RockFeelsSOLonely said:


> Are you a wwe employee or a an extreme wwe mark?
> 
> Lesnar didn't fuck anyone over. He fulfilled his contractual duties and then left to do something else with his life while he still was young enough.


Not only this but Brock has not had everything delivered on a silver plate. The guy may only work a few dates a year but the dates he does work, he puts in 110% and he was that way the first time around to. It's too bad he's not full time because he clearly loves to entertain people and doesn't half ass anything.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

Taker can get the upper hand every week leading to WrestleMania, he's still walking out the winner.


Lesnar winning makes absolutely no sense, unless of course this is Taker's last Mania.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

anyone notice brock is more scared of taker than cm punk was and brock is like 6'4 280 pounds lol


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



> anyone notice brock is more scared of taker than cm punk was and brock is like 6'4 280 pounds lol


Punk wasn't scared because he didn't give a shit. Lesnar has defeated The Undertaker before, but he's never faced The Phenom version. Makes sense to me.

- Vic


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Streak = :vince$
> Its used to build up mania every year, i'd hope they aren't dumb enough to end it on a part timer, this is coming from a huge Lesnar fan.


Agreed totally with this. The kind of momentum that Taker has been riding is strange, but they wouldn't end the streak on Lesnar I think.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

cm punk was booked better last year

punk wasn't scared of taker like brock

and got to embarrass and beat taker down

brock been choke slammed twice now


----------



## KliqRunTheBiz (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

No


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*



RockFeelsSOLonely said:


> Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

Nah, they're just making Brock look weak to swerve the smarks. 100% chance Taker's winning.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*

Good job WWE, you got one sucka.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*



RockFeelsSOLonely said:


> Something just tells me that the streak may be coming to the end. Undertaker has been getting the best of lesnar everytime they meet so they may be setting up for a surprise win from lesnar.
> 
> I get the feeling that undertaker just wants to retire at this point and since he is such of fan of MMA I think he wants his legendary streak to get ended by someone he thinks is worthy and a 295 pound ex UFC heavyweight champion is more than worthy enough for him.


I can agree that i thought about that after Taker/Lesnar segment but if Taker is going to lose at Wrestlemania he is going to get a huge storyline going to the PPV and better than his current storyline.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The build for this match has been off in my opinion. It hasn't seemed as exciting or interesting as the previous five or six years (or anything since that terrible match with Mark Henry) It seems strange that they continue to book Lesnar weakly since they should be trying to get as many people as possible to buy into him ending the streak which is tough enough with good booking let alone booking which portrays Lesnar as scared and inferior to Undertaker. Just a strange way to build the feud. It doesn't feel like it's even kicked into second gear and we're just one more RAW removed from Wrestlemania.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm getting really sick of them making Brock look like a scared pussy and having Undertaker kick his ass every week, its retarded Brock is a former UFC champion and this 50 year old man is kicking his ass. And i know exactly what they're doing, they're having Taker beat up Brock weeks before Mania, then the last week from mania on Raw they'll have Lesnar get the upper hand finally just to make us think he's gonna end the streak. 

Its the same fucking booking they do with every feud, the guy who's winning gets the upper hand weeks before the ppv and the guy whos losing gets the final upper hand before the ppv. Its so fucking obvious.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Even after his UFC stint, they still treat Brock as a generic heel type. It's expected now though.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This entire "feud" was ruined the minute they decided Brock should come off as scared against Taker.

Terrible. Terrible. Don't even give a shit about the match because we all know who is winning. The build could have made me care, but it's been a joke. It's as if they aren't even trying.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

www are teasing that this might end up being a Casket Match through their website: int he recap and showing history of the casket match


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

This match is going to be gorgeous. MOTY, I think. Seeing Brock and Taker in the same ring last night I just got that feeling. I thought it was going to be MOTY anyway.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



JY57 said:


> www are teasing that this might end up being a Casket Match through their website: int he recap and showing history of the casket match


Please no. Fuck sake. is this to minimize the punishment on Taker, as there will essentially be no pinfalls/need for a finisher fest etc?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

*This feud is incredibly hot in my eyes, it's something that should have been done a couple years ago maybe but hasn't suffered a single bit so far. I'm hoping we see a great match to top it off at Mania.

How awesome was the segment on Raw, Taker popping up from the casket (although, it would be corny and lame if it was anyone else) was absolutely epic. He manages to keep his gimmick timeless and fits in, no matter who the opponent is. I guess that's a testament to how seriously Taker takes the character and staying in kayfabe.*


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



just1988 said:


> *This feud is incredibly hot in my eyes*


*

What in the HELL have you been watching? Have you been drunk every week watching Raw?*


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else getting the feeling that lesnar might actually win?*



Chrome said:


> Nah, they're just making Brock look weak to swerve the smarks. 100% chance Taker's winning.


Nah, there's a chance Brock accidentally knocks him out cold and he's awarded the win.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



JY57 said:


> www are teasing that this might end up being a Casket Match through their website: int he recap and showing history of the casket match


For fuck's sake, so Vince does think the last time Casket match was done at Wrestlemania it turned out legendary, huh? fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

Vince is an idiot. A normal 1 on 1 could have done wonders for this match. Where is the fun in seeing a casket match? Where is the in-ring psychology? The only way this becomes a classic now if it's indeed a casket match is if it tops Taker/Yokozuna at Royal Rumble 1994 or Taker/Michaels at Royal Rumble 1998....


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

anyone else think that lesnar will go off script and try to end the streak as streak is bigger than wwe and everyone want to end it


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I hope it is not a casket match, these gimmicks matches wouldn't suit a "streak match" nowadays.

Look the build has been pretty bad after that GOAT introduction to the feud the night after EC, they only faced each other for the first time since last night, like I have said before Lesnar was made to look weak last night so that on the go home show he gets the upperhand and looks stronger but yes it is very predictable these days.

I am still pretty excited about this, in the time they had though I still believe they could have done much more to make this feud even better then what it has been (I think it's been ok). Which is disappointing, we know what the outcome will be but I hope they put on a good show and don't restrict either man from taking bumps and doing specific moves just so Taker isn't injured or whatever.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Cobalt said:


> I hope it is not a casket match, these gimmicks matches wouldn't suit a "streak match" nowadays.


Yeah I'm hoping they don't go with a Casket Match, it would be cool if there is some sort of stipulation to the match though to make it a little more interesting. Mind you saying that giving a chair to Lesnar to use on Taker's body isn't such a good idea.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> Yeah I'm hoping they don't go with a Casket Match, it would be cool if there is some sort of stipulation to the match though to make it a little more interesting. Mind you saying that giving a chair to Lesnar to use on Taker's body isn't such a good idea.


No Holds Barred or something would be fine, but yea a chair in Lesnar's hand isn't such a good idea.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Undertaker is my fave wrestler of all time the streak should never ever end and I look forward to another triumph for Taker! 
The build up has been awful though in terms of making Brock look a threat, Taker has owned him every week so surely on the go home RAW Brock has to get the upper hand.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

If they go with the casket match stip, it would be to save Taker's body from multiple finishers and pinfalls. I for one do not want that gimmick, not for Brock/Taker. I think I'm losing some interest in the match now, let alone the build up. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I originally thought Taker Brock would go something like Taker v nipple nose H at WM 27 - Brock lays a savage beating on him really looking strong and dominant and then Taker has one moment of strength and some how manages to win - ie on HHH got him in the Gogoplata.
Not sure if Takers body can take those kind of bumps now though.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I don't know why they haven't used the wicked feud they had. That ended in HIAC so a logical escalation would be casket or buried alive match. But since they didn't use any of that footage or storyline IMO it should just be a 1v1, street fight at the most.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



sillymunkee said:


> I don't know why they haven't used the wicked feud they had. That ended in HIAC so a logical escalation would be casket or buried alive match. But since they didn't use any of that footage or storyline IMO it should just be a 1v1, street fight at the most.


Well, the feud 'ended' with the Biker Chain match i think. On PPV anyways.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

If their suggesting casket match, then its gonna be a casket match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chingo Bling said:


> If their suggesting casket match, then its gonna be a casket match.


Massive sigh from me then. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TuffestOut (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Official: Brock Lesnar vs The UnderTaker*

can't wait to see the undertaker clean house


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Casket match? Oh dear.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Please no, not a casket match.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

They're not stupid enough to make a Casket Match out of this


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Srdjan99 said:


> They're not stupid enough to make a Casket Match out of this


Yes they are. They feel like they're forced to add a stip to a match. And this is the easiest way out. 

Bastards.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I hope it's not a casket match but if they are going that way then i'm fine.it's still a No Dq match and maybe Taker wants to have a classic casket match in his career.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Sono Shion said:


> Yes they are. They feel like they're forced to add a stip to a match. And this is the easiest way out.
> 
> Bastards.


Pretty much this. As they can't do 'NHB', they think this'll do. I know it isn't 100% confirmed, but im getting worried it will happen, seems all the signs point to it now. The promo on Raw, and the upcoming 'message' on Monday. 

Dampens my enthusiasm for the match i have to say.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I don't know why everyone assuming it's going to be a casket match,i mean Taker and Austin had a segment before Summerslam 98 and there was a casket but it ended up being a normal match,same thing with Taker and Diesel before Wrestlemania 96.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I doubt it will be a casket match, it was just used as intimidation. I hope it wont be a casket match, because I think it needs those near fall finishes, unless they feel they have enough of those matches with trips/bryan, cena/wyatt and the main event and they want to give this match a different feel.

I doubt it but wouldnt be to put off by it. I gurantee it will be the best damn casket match ever lol


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Casket would take away all the excitement of the nearfalls too, there will be no emphatic final tombstone where the crowd counts to 3, its the little things.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

They used a casket for Edge/Taker.










HBK/Taker










Taker/Diesel


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Cobalt said:


> No Holds Barred or something would be fine, but yea a chair in Lesnar's hand isn't such a good idea.


I was re-watching Lesnar smash Big Show at the Royal Rumble with the chairs and by hell his body took a battering. I fear for Taker's body if the match is going to be No Holds Barred but then again Taker is a tough SOB so I think he'll be fine.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



robertdeniro said:


> I hope it's not a casket match but if they are going that way then i'm fine.it's still a No Dq match and *maybe Taker wants to have a classic casket match in his career.*


He already had 2 classic Casket matches: at Royal Rumble 1994 with Yokozuna and at Royal Rumble 1998 with Shawn Michaels.



hhh4scu said:


> I doubt it will be a casket match, it was just used as intimidation. I hope it wont be a casket match, because I think it needs those near fall finishes, unless they feel they have enough of those matches with trips/bryan, cena/wyatt and the main event and they want to give this match a different feel.
> 
> *I doubt it but wouldnt be to put off by it. I gurantee it will be the best damn casket match ever lol*


Such confidence....

What worries me is the last time Wrestlemania had a Casket match, it sucked and the crowds were obviously not interested....



ashes11 said:


> Casket would take away all the excitement of the nearfalls too, there will be no emphatic final tombstone where the crowd counts to 3, its the little things.


Precisely this. Taker's Wrestlemania matches needed pinfalls to make it interesting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



YES.YES. said:


> anyone else think that lesnar will go off script and try to end the streak as streak is bigger than wwe and everyone want to end it


Although I would like to believe Lesnar cares about his money and will be professional, that would be something ridiculously crazy to see.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Although I would like to believe Lesnar cares about his money and will be professional, that would be something ridiculously crazy to see.


I agree, just the look on Taker's face would be priceless


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Although I would like to believe Lesnar cares about his money and will be professional, that would be something ridiculously crazy to see.





KaNeInSaNe said:


> I agree, just the look on Taker's face would be priceless


Priceless? If Lesnar does that, Vince will move heavens and earth in the court to sue Lesnar's ass into oblivion by the time Vinnie is done with him Lesnar is penniless and homeless.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The only logical reason I see for a casket match is Brock bitching about being pinned.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MBL said:


> The only logical reason I see for a casket match is Brock bitching about being pinned.


Not sure about that one, but the whole thing seems strange if that was the case. Let's have a match even though we need to protect Taker as much as possible, against Brock Lesnar, who doesn't want to eat a clean pin.

It does beg tge question, why even have the match. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Maybe it won't happen, can only hope.

But if it does it is because: 

They don't want Lesnar to take a pin? From what I've seen so far I don't think so

To protect Taker? Could a casket reduce the bumps he takes? I don't know, if he's that hurt they wouldn't have passed him to wrestle, never mind let him face Lesnar

Because Taker wants it? Maybe he thinks its another small change he can add to keep himself fresh, he's gone more in line with his ministry days this year, he might think a casket is appropriate

Vince hates Undertaker? Well obviously he doesn't hate him, you can't be that successful with a career like Undertakers, but its not the first time Taker gets the short end of the stick, all those terrible feuds with random monsters, Khali ect.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



MBL said:


> The only logical reason I see for a casket match is Brock bitching about being pinned.


He could care less. He will do whatever WWE tells him to do with the money he is getting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



JY57 said:


> He could care less. He will do whatever WWE tells him to do with the money he is getting.


Exactly. Brock lost his first match back and has few selected dates, and taking/selling bumps and working matches like a BOSS. Dude is legit.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This isn't WCW. We'll get a clean finish. 
No casket match either.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



MBL said:


> The only logical reason I see for a casket match is Brock bitching about being pinned.


He didn't mind getting pinned by HHH last year at Wrestlemania - why would he complain this year?


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I dont see Brock complaining about getting pinned by Taker. But, i do see a big problem that scares me. Brock mauled Triple H last year and then Hunter got the pin in the end. It was obvious that Brock mightve had a problem with losing the match and decided to show fans who the tougher man is. Thats Brock though. Thats his ego. Brock has enough respect to let Taker win however he wants. But what scares me is the possibility that this will turn into Goldberg vs. Brock at wm 20 in the sense that it might become a personal battle and wont result in a good match. I feel Brock will go out there and push taker around like he did to Hunter. I dont see taker taking that punishment and dishing it out right back. I guess my main concern is that it might be too difficult to keep this match more professional than personal considering the hatred brewing throughout the years. Ill respect Brock more than ever if he puts Taker over and makes him look good.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

U guys forgot that every taker match from his "semi-retirement" is planned and trained with his opponent,he and Brock can in this moment training this match so i think we dont need to worry about the match quality if they train every fucking thing about a match for like 2 months.


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Xderby said:


> U guys forgot that every taker match from his "semi-retirement" is planned and trained with his opponent,he and Brock can in this moment training this match so i think we dont need to worry about the match quality if they train every fucking thing about a match for like 2 months.


There have been plenty of egotistical disasters at Wrestlemania throughout the years. You believe Goldberg and Brock sat down and agreed that they would grapple for 20 minutes then throw a bunch of finishers? You think Triple H and Brock planned for him to do god knows how many belly to belly suplexes. Brock has said that he feels many people in the WWE locker room are jealous ofhis mma success. I highly doubt very much planning is going into this match. Brock has chosen to not interact with opponents in the past. Pre-mma Brock would let Taker look good. Post-mma Brock, im not so sure


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



MBL said:


> The only logical reason I see for a casket match is Brock bitching about being pinned.


I can't see that been the case, after all Brock is told what to do by WWE and when you think about how much money is he on, I don't think Brock will have an issue with been pinned.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The only logical way IMO that Lesnar can lose and not take a pinfall minus a casket match (which is an awful idea IMO) is to have him pass out in the Hells Gate. Makes sense with the MMA background.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm certain the possible casket match is not to protect Lesnar. Vince doesn't care if he gets pinned, Brock doesn't care if he gets pinned. The only reason he beat Punk and Big Show was to look strong for Taker.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar makes no sense to me, like who ever wanted to see this match???

I think they were trying to get Sting but failed , so instead we get this match.

It should of been brock lesnar vs batista and The Undertaker Vs Sting. like who we kidding that how the cards should of went down . Sting is the only person taker should come out of retirement for.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

taker has ben resting on laurels for year, and it's so boring.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

For those who havn't seen it:

*Brock Lesnar (c) vs The Undertaker - Madison Square Garden, NYC - House Show - (20.09.2003) - Steel Cage Match*

x1kow2n


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



InTheAirTonight said:


> We already knew Taker was gonna beat HBK and HHH at 25 and 28. That didn't stop people from marking out like little girls.


(Y) :clap


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I really don't think Lesnar would have any issue with being pinned, Lesnar will always look strong regardless of booking.


----------



## Gray Fox (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Like others have said, I don't think Brock being pinned is an issue at all. He's lost plenty of times since his return. Hell, he lost his first match back against Cena. It doesn't matter because he comes out looking strong either way.

After seeing Taker last week on Raw, I have my doubts about this match. It's not that he looked severely out of shape or anything, but he's really showing his age. He just looked like 'Old Man Taker' to me. Hopefully he proves me wrong.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This time next week the 21 odyssey will be extended, one of the final few times I'll see The Undertaker wrestle. Excited.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

We're only one week away from seeing Brock Lesnar break The Steak!

- Vic


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Vic Capri said:


> We're only one week away from seeing Brock Lesnar break *The Steak!*
> 
> - Vic



:::::


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This match is pretty much gonna be my mark out moment match, witnessing my two biggest kid favorites duke it out. Can't wait.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

If it gets physical im sure taker will give it right back. He wont look Like a fool on the biggest stage. I really believe this will be a good hard hitting Match. & I think they gonna Pull something big out. Maybe Its time for the shooting Star

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

i'm more excited to see what is going to be after the match and if the thing in my sig will happen.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Wagg said:


> i'm more excited to see what is going to be after the match and if the thing in my sig will happen.


Sting won't appear. IMO.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

it would be cool for him to appear after the match and do the staredown with Taker and pointing his bat at the titantron that has the WM 31 logo. Next year we could see this scene in the video package and with them saying that is one year in the making with Sting debuting and going out at WM. If is not going to happen at Mania then is going to happen next night on RAW.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I think they wish us to be talking about Bryan even more after Mania ends, rather than Sting. If Sting doesn't show up next Monday, then the dream will probably be over.....again.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

all signs point that he signed and he's going to be in WWE by next week.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Sting won't be at WrestleMania. 

If he shows up will be on Raw. WrestleMania is Bryan's night.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Hitman said:


> I think they wish us to be talking about Bryan even more after Mania ends, rather than Sting. If Sting doesn't show up next Monday, then the dream will probably be over.....again.


They should be, Mania will have enough for people to talk about after the show, Sting on Raw would be the perfect follow up IMO.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Yeah, why would Sting appear mid-way into Wrestlemania anyway? If he were to appear, he'd appear to close the show.

But we all know Taker/Lesnar will not close the show, so no, Sting won't be at WM 30. Post WM RAW is a better bet.


----------



## ThomasTroutman (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It'll be entertaining to watch. Two brawlers fighting at the biggest show of the year.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I kept replaying Undertaker's promo from tonight over and over. I couldn't believe I actually heard he mention taxes. It was such a random and out-of-character thing for him to bring up. 

Taker must be having some problems with the IRS in real life so he decided to drop a pipe bomb. 

I'm still laughing about it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Out of the last 5 years, i think this is the worst build to the streak match. I pray the match delivers because this "feud" has been utter shit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, no casket match anyways. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Worst Buildup Ever

this match is already the worst Steak match since Kane @ 20 because of that


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Worst Buildup Ever
> 
> this match is already the worst Steak match since Kane @ 20 because of that


Apart from the fact the actual match hasn't happened yet.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

NO CASKET MATCH :mark:


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Hitman said:


> Well, no casket match anyways.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Sono Shion said:


> NO CASKET MATCH :mark:












Thank god for that, quite liked the promo that opened raw, excited for the match now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm excited cos it's Taker and Brock, i dunno i just have a niggle about it. I hope Taker busts out some MMA inspired moves and shakes it up a bit, make it different than normal. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Still heaps excited for this match, I think it'll be great.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just thought, will Heyman get involved in the match anyone think, I mean the build it's been about Brock and Taker.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Hitman said:


> Just thought, will Heyman get involved in the match anyone think, I mean the build it's been about Brock and Taker.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ermmm tough one, its not really required but it won't take away from the match. He normally has a cameo, he did last year and during the Punk feud this year.

Hope they can some how turn a Hell's Gate into a kimura lock or vice versa


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Yeah, plus it isn't a No-DQ. Unless we get a ref bump. :side:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Hitman said:


> Yeah, *plus it isn't a No-DQ*. Unless we get a ref bump. :side:


that will change on Friday or Sunday. Same thing happened with Punk, Hunter (SSlam 12), & Big Show against Brock Lesnar it became NO DQ pretty much last minute.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

No DQ has my interest, we might actually see Brock work a more wrestling style as opposed to his UFC style. Also means it doesn't rely on carnage from outside the ring, like the WM 27 streak match did.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

i love Heyman, but i don't want to see him involved in this one TBH.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Glad it's not Casket.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Really looking forward to this match, even though it's really predictable. The only way Lesnar could win is if he legit knocks Undertaker out cold lol.

The build up to this match has been pretty poor and about the opposite of what it should've been. Since nobody expects Lesnar to win the match, they should have Lesnar beat up Undertaker several times instead of the other way around where they made Lesnar look scared.

Also this past Raw, after the Taker took the F5 and was on the mat selling, it would've been cool if Lesnar stood tall over Undertaker. Placing his foot on Undertaker's chest, raising his arm and counting to three with his fingers.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

*Paul Heyman Talks The Undertaker, WrestleMania and the Greatest Streak in Sports*



> "What happened in WCW is the same thing that happened there with a variety of talent," Heyman told Bleacher Report. "WCW was far too concerned with existing star power and investing in those that already had equity in their names. They had no vision of brand or talent development.
> "The key to WWE's success and longevity is that they are, as modern and as relevant as the company may be in modern social media and platforms and contemporary distribution, the company is still built around old-school promotion. Who are these two fighters? Why are they wrestling? And why should I pay to see it? In order to answer those three questions you have to build up the talent. And you can't just build up talent that has equity in their names. You have to make new stars. And that's the mantra that has always worked best in any period that you could call the glory days."
> 
> "I don't think it was as much the character as it was the man behind the character," Heyman said. "I think The Undertaker is, much like Brock Lesnar, a once-in-a-lifetime wrestler, a once-in-a-lifetime athlete and a once-in-a-lifetime performer. You can't just put somebody in that slot. You need someone who can own up to the role and someone who makes the role theirs, who walks in the skin of the character. When that gels, when the athlete and the performer come together, then you have someone who is truly box office. This is not something that someone else could have accomplished. You couldn't have given that name and that character to anybody else—they would have never survived."
> ...


----------



## gregdpowell (Jan 28, 2013)

*Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

This year seems to have the most predictable WM match outcome in history. It's insane to book a part time wrestler beating the streak. The payoff and push that would give someone is 100x too much value to place on a part time worker. 
But here's something to consider. If you were betting Undertaker to win, you’d be risking $360 to win $10. Is it really worth that? 
There's some strategy to Brock pulling the ultimate shoot. If he beats the Undertaker the WWE can absolutely not fire him or remove him from WWE programming. He's the one man who beat the streak! Vince might always despise him, but for business he would have to place him in top positions. 
With that said, 22-0 is going to happen this weekend :lelbrock


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

I'd be amused since Lesnar would just smile and give no fucks about it.

All the Taker fan tears would be great. :taker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

I guess it's possible but Lesnar doesn't care about doing a job as long as they give him the cheese. I'm sure they've always had some kind of plan just in case somebody decides to get funny, though.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

wrestlemania 9 for taker has a win by disqualification so im sure if someone decided to shoot the ref would 'inadvertantly' take a hit and end the match awarding it to taker.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

No chance it happens unless it is a work designed to make it appear he tried a shoot. The Streak is absolutely safe. No way Vince even risks such a thing happening. Brock is getting a huge check and he's happy with that as opposed to trying to legit shoot in a worked match. I wouldn't doubt Brock will also see a post-Mania bonus check with a lot of zeros on the end. The Taker mach is practically the real main event.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

Might work a bit stiffer than usual which is already pretty bad for Taker


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

No chance. While not the biggest Lesnar fan he's proven time and again since he came back he has no issues going with whatever the plan is. I give him credit, he's a pro. The millions he gets for little work probably doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

Brock won't shoot, but its going to be nail biting to watch him work with Undertaker due to how freaking strong he is. The Dead Man could easily get hurt.

- Vic


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

i'm sure there's some shit in their contract that states so-and-so cannot beat so-and-so. besides, the ref knows the outcome, he wouldn't count the pin. the only way lesnar would "shoot" on taker is if he legitimately makes him tap out.


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

Even if he tries to make him tap for real or something (which he won't) WWE probably has some plan like turning the lights out with a gong while the ref pulls him off.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

Only if he's a fucking idiot. 

What does he have to gain by shooting on Taker? He's getting paid good money for this. Why spoil a good thing?


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

You really think they would be wrestling in this calibre of a match if they were still legit beefing? Besides we always hear Taker has a say in who he faces, I doubt he'd pick someone who would just spoil it, especially someone as professional as Taker.

TH


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*



gregdpowell said:


> This year seems to have the most predictable WM match outcome in history. It's insane to book a part time wrestler beating the streak. The payoff and push that would give someone is 100x too much value to place on a part time worker.
> But here's something to consider. If you were betting Undertaker to win,* you’d be risking $360 to win $10. Is it really worth that? *
> There's some strategy to Brock pulling the ultimate shoot. If he beats the Undertaker the WWE can absolutely not fire him or remove him from WWE programming. He's the one man who beat the streak! Vince might always despise him, but for business he would have to place him in top positions.
> With that said, 22-0 is going to happen this weekend :lelbrock



Who cares if it's worth it? It's free money. Free money means it's worth it



TripleG said:


> Only if he's a fucking idiot.
> 
> What does he have to gain by shooting on Taker? He's getting paid good money for this. Why spoil a good thing?


And definetly this. Brock is getting paid HUGE money for one match and two Raw appearances. Why would he even care about something else?


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

Lesnar gets like, $2m for doing this match, why would he fuck it all up? To make even more money and risk arrest? They'd find some way to take him down for it, legally speaking.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Could Brock Lesnar shoot on Taker?*

You do know if Lesnar shoots on Taker Vince will sue Brock's ass dry till he's homeless and penniless, right?


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

how on earth this match has rules in it instead of no holds barred, i am happy for no casket match but i expect lots of ref bumbs when two violent men collide and create an explosion with the size of south california


----------



## zzap (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm hoping that Taker wins by making Lesnar pass out to the hells gate submission. This would ensure that Lesnar looks strong for future matches as he was never pinned or tapped out. Having Lesnar spit out blood whilst in the hells gate would look awesome too.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The way they've handled this feud, it look as if they're going the straight path. They'll fight for 20 minutes or so, kicking out of finishers a few times, and then Undertaker will hit the Tombstone to win.

I still think they should go with something original: Have Lesnar destroy Undertaker only to leave abruptly when it looks like he has the match won. The referees converse for a bit before announcing Undertaker as the victor by forfeit. 

It works well in this storyline because (remember) Undertaker started this feud by interrupting Lesnar when Lesnar and Heyman were about to walk out. 

This idea is original, interesting, unexpected, and controversial. I would do it if it was my call.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Delete


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



redban said:


> The way they've handled this feud, it look as if they're going the straight path. They'll fight for 20 minutes or so, kicking out of finishers a few times, and then Undertaker will hit the Tombstone to win.
> 
> I still think they should go with something original: Have Lesnar destroy Undertaker only to leave abruptly when it looks like he has the match won. The referees converse for a bit before announcing Undertaker as the victor by forfeit.
> 
> ...


:stupid:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

They should just beat the shit out of each other for 20+ minutes and then we would have an awesome match


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I see this match being a massive disappointment. At least Taker's last 7 opponents had some moves in their arsenal. Lesnar literally has no moves in his arsenal. He is a bonafied UFC stuntman that doesn't know how to wrestle anymore. Maybe if Lesnar had more of the arsenal he had back in 2003 as far as moves, I would be more interested, but he'll have to show me more of a wrestling style. Seriously when it's all said and done I think this match will make Diesel/Taker look like 1996 MOTY. And let's face it knowing Lesnar's reputation from WM 20, you can never say he won't dog a match even if he promised to practice it beforehand. Of course Vince could sue him, but what does Lesnar care. All Lesnar cares about is himself. Even if he loses money, he knows Vince will continue to pay for him to do matches so why would he care if he got sued if he'll make it up again anyway.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



screw you mcmahon said:


> I see this match being a massive disappointment. At least Taker's last 7 opponents had some moves in their arsenal. Lesnar literally has no moves in his arsenal. He is a bonafied UFC stuntman that doesn't know how to wrestle anymore. Maybe if Lesnar had more of the arsenal he had back in 2003 as far as moves, I would be more interested, but he'll have to show me more of a wrestling style. Seriously when it's all said and done I think this match will make Diesel/Taker look like 1996 MOTY. And let's face it knowing Lesnar's reputation from WM 20, you can never say he won't dog a match even if he promised to practice it beforehand. Of course Vince could sue him, but what does Lesnar care. All Lesnar cares about is himself. Even if he loses money, he knows Vince will continue to pay for him to do matches so why would he care if he got sued if he'll make it up again anyway.


I stopped reading after you suggested Brock Lesnar has forgotten how to wrestle. 

I think some people forget the ridiculous talent that Brock possess, he's easily in the top 5 guys in the company, strong, fast, agile, great seller.. the list goes on. If Brock wanted to he could work a match just like he did in 2003! 

You have to appreciate the unique fighting style he has, its something that you hardly ever see in this company. How often do you see a guy apply a legit fight hold like the kimura then throw someone over their head with a german suplex?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock forgot how to wrestle? Where is that overused ti gif. 

Wrestling fans eh.

And this shit about Brock 'shooting' on Taker, jeez.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

After reading 58 pages of mainly skinny jean wearing cocksuckers who think taker would legitmately beat Brock Lesnar makes me realize now that there is no hope for the men. I especially love the ones who say Lesnar cant wrestle. Fucking taker has less moves than cena and is almost 1/4 older than lesnar in age. What fucking planet do you emo dorks live in? BROCK LESNAR would kill everyone on the roster in a real fight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

WhyMe123 said:


> After reading 58 pages of mainly skinny jean wearing cocksuckers who think taker would legitmately beat Brock Lesnar makes me realize now that there is no hope for the men. I especially love the ones who say Lesnar cant wrestle. Fucking taker has less moves than cena and is almost 1/4 older than lesnar in age. What fucking planet do you emo dorks live in? BROCK LESNAR would kill everyone on the roster in a real fight.


I can't say I have read anything in thus thread that says Taker would beat Brock for real tbh. One idiot said Lesnar has 'forgot' how to wrestle, which is of course utter bullshit.

Taker will win this natch because it's fucking wrestling, not a UFC fight. 

Think before you post the same nonsense again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Srdjan99 said:


> They should just *beat the shit out of each other for 20+ minutes* and then we would have an awesome match


:yum:

This match NEEDS to be an non-selling, spots everywhere and multi fisniher fest. Is Brock fkin Lesnar and The Undertaker after all.


----------



## Ethan_C (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It's going to epic if the Undertaker wins 22-0.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I see this match taking the same way that Cena/Lesnar had in 2012.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'd love a chair shot to the head in this


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> :yum:
> 
> This match NEEDS to be an non-selling, spots everywhere and multi fisniher fest. Is Brock fkin Lesnar and The Undertaker after all.





robertdeniro said:


> I see this match taking the same way that Cena/Lesnar had in 2012.



I agree, problem will be how well Taker holds up to a beating from Lesnar. Cena was younger, in better shape and still looked badly beat up after that match (although it was extreme rules). I feel like Taker is gonna surprise the hell out of everyone that is doubting him and puts on another classic. Fingers crossed anyway


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm calling it now, Taker hits the tombstone, crosses Lesnar's hands, ref counts 1...2... then Brock grabs Taker's arm and puts him in the kimura lock, that will be the OMG moment.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



robertdeniro said:


> I see this match taking the same way that Cena/Lesnar had in 2012.


Nah, it's gonna be booked smart ala Taker/Punk last year. I think there's a good chance Taker will convince Brock to take the path of utilizing in-ring psychology to the max instead of full physical battle.

P.S: You should totally add what Randy Savage said about Taker in your sig.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Should be a good one. Taker goes 22-0.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



JimCornette said:


> I'm calling it now, Taker hits the tombstone, crosses Lesnar's hands, ref counts 1...2... then Brock grabs Taker's arm and puts him in the kimura lock, that will be the OMG moment.


:mark:

Man that will make the crowd go nuts.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



JimCornette said:


> I'm calling it now, Taker hits the tombstone, crosses Lesnar's hands, ref counts 1...2... then Brock grabs Taker's arm and puts him in the kimura lock, that will be the OMG moment.


:mark: Fuck yeah, i do hope there are a couple of great counters in the match, but this would be ace, esp in the pin segment too, would be unexpected.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This is going to be great :mark:


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Pied Piper said:


> Nah, it's gonna be booked smart ala Taker/Punk last year. I think there's a good chance Taker will convince Brock to take the path of utilizing in-ring psychology to the max instead of full physical battle.


Hope you're right Pied Piper, Brock beating Taker up for 20 minutes would be boring, these 2 guys have the greatest ring aura's in the business now, if they go down the psychology route the match will be class.



The Pied Piper said:


> P.S: You should totally add what Randy Savage said about Taker in your sig.


Whats so great about the Undertaker is that a man who surrounds himself in darkness has shed light on so many people around the world.

Think I might put it in mine!


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The match will end in a draw.

It'll go overtime on Raw and then off the air with Brock and Taker still fighting.

The end will be shown on the WWE Network with Taker winning, keeping the streak intact and being awarded the internet championship.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Pied Piper said:


> P.S: You should totally add what Randy Savage said about Taker in your sig.


There is alot of wrestlers who said great things about Taker and here is a recent one:

John Cena: "The Undertaker is in a league of his own above everyone else".


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Does anyone here believe these reports that says Taker wanted Lesnar to end the streak back in 2010/2011 ?


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



robertdeniro said:


> Does anyone here believe these reports that says Taker wanted Lesnar to end the streak back in 2010/2011 ?


It's not the first time Taker wanted someone to end the streak. Thankfully, it will never happen.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



JimCornette said:


> I'm calling it now, Taker hits the tombstone, crosses Lesnar's hands, ref counts 1...2... then Brock grabs Taker's arm and puts him in the kimura lock, that will be the OMG moment.


That would be awesome to see.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Man the Taker/Lesnar Promo they showed on WWE Network during "Wrestlemania today" made me so hyped for this match :mark:.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*





:mark:


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



robertdeniro said:


> Man the Taker/Lesnar Promo they showed on WWE Network during "Wrestlemania today" made me so hyped for this match :mark:.


Did they show a similar promo for Triple H vs Bryan? I am dying to see the final promo before this match, should be epic.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

If there's one thing this company always gets right its the video promo. They'll make a lacklustre feud like this one look like feud of the decade. 

Marking at that last one, 21 soon to be 22 wrestlemania matches, Undertaker was beating people at Wrestlemania before I was even born. Legendary.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Good lord that promo :banderas:banderas

Paul Heyman is a master. No matter how poorly a feud may be booked a Heyman promo will get you hyped. Best in the business. Kudos to the people at WWE who make these video packages too, they always do a great job.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



xD7oom said:


> :mark:


Bah Gawd.

_"21-1" 

"Streak Dies!" 

"Streak's Over! Streak's Over!"_

What a great promo. Gotta love dat Paul Heyman.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Eat Sleep Conquer Repeat. Eat Sleep Conquer Repeat. Eat Sleep Conquer Repeat. Eat Sleep Conquer The Strea...... Wait no.. I dont want that to happen. But it was f'n hypnotizing.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



xD7oom said:


> :mark:












This fight is going to be a match for the ages I anticipate. Heyman is an absolute legend and perfect in this video. I'm sure both men will work hard to make it memorable. Sure the build was lackluster but when it's showtime all that matters is it's TAKER VS. BROCK for THE STREAK. Let the WAR begin!


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



xD7oom said:


> :mark:


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Does anyone else not watch the video packages until the show?

I know they do an amazing job at them so that's why I save them for just before the match.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Clique said:


>


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Terminator GR said:


> Did they show a similar promo for Triple H vs Bryan? I am dying to see the final promo before this match, should be epic.


Yes,they did.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Its amazing with just a simple interview how Heyman could change people's tune on the match. Now, that's fu**ing talent.

- Vic


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I do hope for a couple of good false finishes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Whats the chances of Taker using the tombstone and hells gate?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Hitman said:


> I do hope for a couple of good false finishes.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They deliver one every year and I'm sure we get another one tomorrow, that 2nd F5 and we'll all think its over for a second


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



xD7oom said:


> :mark:


Heyman is such a GOAT, wow.


----------



## Deagle (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Easiest match to predict on the card as are most of Taker's matches at Mania except for a few he's been in, but regardless of predictability I'm looking forward to seeing how this match pans out and how many F5's Taker kicks out of lol.

I go over it in more detail in my simulation/prediction vid


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Props to the video package making team, as usual, making something out of nothing. Even then, I still feel it's not as great as the last several years of video packages for the streak, but I chalk that up to the fact they really didn't have much to work with.

But you know what? Video package or no video package, great build or shitty build, I'm pumped in anticipation for this match. I'm really hoping Taker isn't in as fragile condition as he seemed on Monday (and it was just another brilliant selling job by him), and that he can still deliver MOTN and a MOTYC once again. Brock has been really hit or miss since returning, but when he's hit it, he's had arguably some of the best matches ever. Plus we know Taker/Brock have the chemistry from way back, so it's just a matter of seeing if the style changes in both men from since then can keep that chemistry in tact.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I just can't wait to see the man who is the reason I love pro wrestling wrestle one more time.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Holy shit that promo from the GOAT :mark:


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> But you know what? Video package or no video package, great build or shitty build, I'm pumped in anticipation for this match. I'm really hoping Taker isn't in as fragile condition as he seemed on Monday (and it was just another brilliant selling job by him), and that he can still deliver MOTN and a MOTYC once again. Brock has been really hit or miss since returning, but when he's hit it, he's had arguably some of the best matches ever. Plus we know Taker/Brock have the chemistry from way back, so it's just a matter of seeing if the style changes in both men from since then can keep that chemistry in tact.


Taker better be healthy after this boring, forced feud (and match probably), because the Stinger is coming for the real match for the ages.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Eat Sleep Conquer Repeat. Eat Sleep Conquer Repeat. Eat Sleep Conquer Repeat Eat Sleep Conquer Repeat..


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This match result is too predictable though. Since lesnar's return to WWE they have made him look weak and even building up to Mania they made him look like a coward; if this match occurred a couple of years ago it could of been a different story; all I hope is the match quality is good, hopefully Lesnar's brings a solid performance like he did with Punk at Summerslam.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Think it is pretty obvious Taker has this match won but nevertheless the match should be pretty damn good.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hourless said:


> This match result is too predictable though. Since lesnar's return to WWE they have made him look weak and even building up to Mania they made him look like a coward; if this match occurred a couple of years ago it could of been a different story; all I hope is the match quality is good, hopefully Lesnar's brings a solid performance like he did with Punk at Summerslam.


Yeah you can blame WWE for the build since Taker had his own ideas for this, as did Heyman. I'm sure Taker has had the feud in his head since 2010.

Hopefully they go all balls out and the match is given ample time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Its bad enough that Heyman wasn't allowed his own input, but I'm not surprised he didn't get one with all his history with the McMahon's but the fact they didn't let Taker have any input is just madness, how do you deny a 25 year veteran, a legend like Undertaker a say in how the feud is built. fpalm


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

They probably have the MOTN , i can`t predict the result though. Age is catching on Deadman


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Shortest match of the night...easily.


----------



## attitude__era (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Can't wait to see this. But I am surprised as I thought the return of Brock in WWE would bring bigger things for him. But meh.. will still be a great match and an obvious outcome.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

jayenomics said:


> Shortest match of the night...easily.


With HHH getting 30+ mins, probably the same for Cena, I'd be surprised if this gets 20 mins tbh. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

We all know with 100% certainty that Taker will beat Brock. So my question is how can they script an entertaining match?

Seriously, Taker's kicked out of after getting hit by chairs and a sledgehammer and then getting hit by Sweet Chin Music followed by a Pedigree.

There's literally nothing Brock can do to convince us he can win. They've already done too much to make anything believable.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

They had one of the greatest HIAC matches of all time in 2002 it shouldn't be too hard


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*



cmiller4642 said:


> They had one of the greatest HIAC matches of all time in 2002 it shouldn't be too hard


But did we know who would win that match? No, we didn't. Somehow for WM, they have to make us believe that Brock has a chance which he doesn't.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

I have no doubt the match will be entertaining, predictable outcome but entertaining nonetheless.

The thing is WWE will not do anything that makes Taker look weak, so half the ideas I have about false finishes, maybe Brock pinning Taker legit only to have replay show that Taker's foot was under the rope & call for a restart (I don't know if I would really do that, but something similar where it seems like Brock just won for a brief moment) would never happen.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

Let lesnar do what he wants that'll be entertaining


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

have the match end in a time limit draw 21-0-1


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

not sure why WWE would allow Lesner to do a F5 on raw. it looked weak and Undertaker was rolling around. Heyman made it sound like the f5 will kill him.


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

Brock chokes taker out with a triangle or something, the ref is about to call the bell, when DONG. Lights go out, come back on and taker's holding Brock for the tombstone.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Hitman said:


> With HHH getting 30+ mins, probably the same for Cena, I'd be surprised if this gets 20 mins tbh.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


half an hour is brave for Cena/Wyatt


----------



## Smh13 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

i still have a funny feeling about tonight to be honest,you just never know with wwe these days and i fully expect undertaker to win but there going to let brock do everything to try and convince the crowd that undertaker is done and then undertaker being the phenom will rise above it and win the match


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

this match actually having rules is weird but usually wwe books the overgiver (lol) to have at least one crazy moment where the fans might buy he really is gonna lose, like trips giving him the tombstone, the superkick/pedigree moment, and the urn hit last year


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

How do you script a predictable Taker match? Well they managed to script them ok seeing as his match has been the best on the card for 8 straight years. It's not about the outcome, its about the journey.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*



ashes11 said:


> How do you script a predictable Taker match? Well they managed to script them ok seeing as his match has been the best on the card for 8 straight years. It's not about the outcome, its about the journey.


That's not true.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

People complaining about predictability, watch when Lesnar goes for an F5 on the Undertaker and goes for the pin and you all think it's over. Every year it happens.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

Brock destroys Taker for 15 minutes

Taker suddenly goes for submission, Brock taps.


... oh wait


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

Just make a sting debut attacking Undertaker!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

The ending will probably be Taker breaking the Kimura

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

lol, WWE should've "leaked" a picture of the WM set having a graphic displaying the 21-1 record on the set. Make people actually think Undertaker is losing because someone leaked a picture of the set people testing out the graphics before the show. I know 99.9999999999% of people know he's winning, but even something small like that could lead to even just a number of extra people thinking there's a chance he could lose after seeing a pic like that.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The outcome of this match is predictable, but it should still be a great match.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Hope this match is as one sided as No Mercy 2002 HIAC match, with a similar result.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



ashes11 said:


> half an hour is brave for Cena/Wyatt


I'm expecting them to get 15-20mins.

Kind of similar to Wyatt/Bryan at The Royal Rumble.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*

a thousand near falls & kickouts

Taker marks will eat that up like they do every year


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> a thousand near falls & kickouts
> 
> Taker marks will eat that up like they do every year


Yes we fucking will.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> a thousand near falls & kickouts
> 
> Taker marks will eat that up like they do every year


Of course we will. Most of the 70-80,000 people in attendance will and I can't wait. TAKER vs. BROCK is my most anticipated match tonight for sure. Should be a war as they are promoting.


----------



## squarecut (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: How Do You Script An Entertaining Taker/Brock Match?*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> a thousand near falls & kickouts
> 
> Taker marks will eat that up like they do every year


Apparently 70000+ "Taker marks" in attendance eat it up every year. So yes, the formula works.

In general, for people complaining about too many kick-outs, last year Taker and Punk, each kicked out from only 1 major spot. Was not exactly a spot-fest.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm just hoping the match will better than the lackluster build they had for it.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I am SO excited, 1991 Undertaker first wrestled on the grandest stage, and he's still going in 2014, awesome.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I hope there is a botch ending where brock beats the shit out of the old man so bad that taker can kick out.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm so ready to see this match...I don't care what anybody says Taker going to be 22-0 tonight


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This isn't about Undertaker winning, but surviving. Win, lose, or draw, he won't be the same again after tonight.

- Vic


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

FUCKING BULLSHIT!!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Vinnie Mac pulls one out of nowhere, the streak is over.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It's over...


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I think Taker was supposed to kick out.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

What the fuck is this bullshit? I KNEW the streak would end someday either to Cena or a new star, but to Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Micknsiv (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Holy fuck! Speechless!


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

:lmao at the one guy who yelled "you suck" at Undertaker. That guy is going to get his ass kicked by rabid fans.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Fucking hell...


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

holy fuck i cant believe its over. omg Brock Lesnar !!!!!!!! Wow


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I understand him losing the streak to a future star but losing to a no deserving part timer like Brock is pathetic


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It's funny to see Brock bracing for the kick-out, but it never happened.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Did you guys hear some cunt yelling out "You suck" to the Undertaker and booing?


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

Speechless. Pissed off. Wow.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

So I assume that was his last match then but come one that was ASS! He shouldn't have lost.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I can not believe this WOW!!!!


----------



## Proxima (Jun 27, 2013)

Wtf. This is... Stupid. So pissed. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

We want refund chants?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

beautiful.

Taker loses, Wyatt loses, if bryan losses, i expect a rise in suicides among internet fans


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

honestly did not see that coming i always pictured Cena beating the streak if anyone
that being said im not butthurt about Lesnar beating it


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Like I said in the Wrestlemania match thread:

Lesnar's probably gonna win the WWE World Title and put Roman Reigns, Bryan, or maybe even Cesaro (who knows?? :lmao ) at next year's Wrestlemania.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

biggest swerve in wrestling history


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm 100% sure that was a botch because Taker was so gassed.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

BROCKKKKKKKK LESNARRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

:lelbrock
:lelbrock
:lelbrock
:lelbrock
:lelbrock
:lelbrock
:lelbrock


----------



## jwhee (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

WTF!? THE STREAK IS OVER? WAS THAT PLANNED? WTF!? IM SO PISSED


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

:russo :lmao :russo :lmao :russo :lmao :russo :lmao :russo :lmao 

I don't even know how to take that. THIS was the last streak match, so disappointing.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

this is bull shit


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I thought this company was stupid, but HOLY FUCK did I underestimate just how dumb they really are. Why would Taker lose the steak in a match with little to no build or storyline of any kind against Brock Lesnar of all people? This is a fucking travesty, I DARE anyone to defend WWE's abysmal garbage after this. Your delusional if you think this is OK.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Who booked this?!?!?!?! Why would they give it to Brock?! He's not even sticking around?? Imagine if they had waited and given it to someone like Wyatt...could have made him the biggest heel in the company for years to come.

From a business point of view I'm also shocked. They can't market 'the streak' anymore....I don't get it. I really don't. Whoever booked that will regret it for years to come.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Biggest swerve they could possibly pull right now. Absolutely amazing and teaches everyone not to think they know it all.

A massive LOL to all the people thinking we'll get Sting/Taker next year.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

so pissed.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Brock in no way deserved to end the streak! I am fucking depressed!


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Hey, the WWE already made Lesnar shirts that were related to him breaking the streak. They didn't want to have put them all in the clearance section.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

maybe taker wanted to get the hell away from WWE, even so, this was the most stupid way of doing it, and if it was a botch then god have mercy on the WWE because they are fucked right now


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The Undertaker, most humble man in wrestling history, goes out on his back in the middle of the show. No ego at all.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Amazing. I didn't think they had the guts to do it.

And to Brock Lesnar, of all people. I'm happy though - I love Brock. 

I give WWE *enormous* credit for this.

Think, guys. It's over. It's really over.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Well that throws sting out the scene.

Gotta admit, i was in a state of shock, thought the one match you could put your house on is taker winning.


----------



## NycRapAttack (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

But what does this do to Lesnar? Doesn't make him any more credible and the match itself wasnt anything about 3 stars


----------



## Rhys3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow wtf did i just witness


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Stop being so butthurt over this.

Lesnar is honestly the only legitimate threat to the streak.

And now he ended the streak.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

:lmao the Divas match has to follow THIS.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

That was so stupid. Just appalled, how could they be this idiotic.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

It wasn't a botch, morons.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jwhee (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Must of been a botch. You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Damn, I feel so bad for Sting. He finally makes the jump and McMahon proves him right on the grandest stage of them all.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Good job they didn't give Cena the win huh? Haha this is amazing, so much butthurt.


----------



## RockFeelsSOLonely (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I told you idiots he was gonna win.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

So does this mean there will be no Undertaker vs Sting?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED


----------



## Jeneric (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Of course it was not a fucking botch. Do you think they had the 21-1 graphic ready just in case Taker happened to take a nap during a pin? Do you think they were ready to to close-ups of the crowd's reaction to it if it wasn't preplanned?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



JamesK said:


>


excellent. anyone got a gif of the black guy now?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Kaban said:


> Stop being so butthurt over this.
> 
> Lesnar is honestly the only legitimate threat to the streak.
> 
> And now he ended the streak.


Stop being so dumbass...

Your anti-IWC gimmick got old from day 1


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The Commentary's silence shows that it wasn't planned. I mean the absolute silence following the pin. including from the announcer. If this was planned, then there wouldn't be such a reaction. Whoever did this is stupidest person ever employed by WWE


----------



## Qoo2828 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

that has to be a botch even paul heyman was surprised


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

wtf this not good for business 

they could have build romans for next face..this is shit


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Absolutely terrible match, wrong opponent to lose it to, but other than that, a great idea for WMXXX. The idea was good, but the execution just leaves everyone with a bad taste in their mouth. Brock and that match didn't deserve it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm speechless. it honestly looked like a botch. 

Why would they end it on a random part of the card?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

why didnt Taker's last match get better buildup?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



NycRapAttack said:


> But what does this do to Lesnar? Doesn't make him any more credible and the match itself wasnt anything about 3 stars


Well he's not the worst choice. He's still young. He's talented. He has the unique aura of being a legit fighter.

Plus, it's a swerve. 

Overall, I'm comfortable with Brock getting this honor.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

They would not have prepared a 21-1 sign on the screen if it was a botch. But gods... how in the world is undertaker losing to brock lesnar good for business? I mean, the show is going to go way downhill after this...


----------



## Proxima (Jun 27, 2013)

Someone tell me that was a botch and they're going to find a way out of it on raw


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



JamesK said:


> Stop being so dumbass...
> 
> Your anti-IWC gimmick got old from day 1


Fuck off....


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

da fuq just happened?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The worst moment in WM history, maybe even WWE history. The worst part is the match wasn't even very good either and there was no drama, I would've much preferred he had lost to HHH or HBK at any of the 25-28 matches.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



JamesK said:


>


This'll bes used anytime this company make a stupid decision from now on


----------



## wwe_fan_since_1982 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Camoron said:


> :lmao at the one guy who yelled "you suck" at Undertaker. That guy is going to get his ass kicked by rabid fans.


It was so clear on the Network!


----------



## NycRapAttack (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Only good thing about this is that it basically guarantees Bryan walks out champ


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



RUSEV said:


> I'm 100% sure that was a botch because Taker was so gassed.


I think this is a very distinct possibility because Taker did get his shoulder up off the mat at nearly the same time the ref put his hand down for 3. The delay in Lesnar's celebration and his music hitting also would be a pretty good indicator. I think Undertaker was looking to kick out as close to 3 as possible and simply didn't get the shoulder up in time.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

To be honest, I would have rather had Punk break the streak last year, if this was going to happen, eventually. Unlike Lesnar, at least Punk wasn't a part-timer and was there every week. And I don't think anyone can disagree with me saying Punk deserved to beat the streak more than Lesnar; Lesnar has just had decent matches since he came back and his best match was against, well, guess who...CM Punk. I didn't want the streak to end at all, but last year would have been a better occasion, as it was a much better match and against someone who actually earned to hold such a prestigious accomplishment.


----------



## Smh13 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I also have a feeling it was a botch,taker even looked shocked,i'am still nearly in tears,that's the end of an era that will never happen again all I can say is... Thanks you taker what a legend the man is


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Why would you end the streak in a match that isn't even the main event? Completely bizarre.


----------



## Lesta_UK (May 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It's not just shock, it actually KILLED the Wrestlemania mood. 

I have a lot of respect for Brock, but he's just a part-timer, and if he was going to win against the Undertaker, couldn't it have been a better match?

Watching the Diva's match now, the whole Arena just seems so uninterested. I wonder how it will pan out in the main event, and they kinda HAVE to make Bryan win now :S


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

If that was the case, the ref just wouldn't have came all the way down for 3....


----------



## Above Average (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Omg i can't believe Brock Lesnar was the superstar to actually end Undertaker's wrestlemania streak. That's the first time WWE has actually successfully managed to surprise me with shock value (excluding Mark Henry's World Heavyweight win.)


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

That loss has completely sucked the life out of me. Fucking hell.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

You know it wouldn't surprise me if this was a fucking ploy. The streak match is one of the main attractions to attract buys every yr, but since they don't have to worry about buys anymore with the network, the streak is obviously worthless. Hail the almighty dollar Vince.

Fucking disgusting


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

They will find some way to turn this around by tomorrow night and keep the streak in tact.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Taroostyles said:


> The worst moment in WM history, maybe even WWE history. The worst part is the match wasn't even very good either and there was no drama, I would've much preferred he had lost to HHH or HBK at any of the 25-28 matches.


He should have lost to a heel turning Cena or Wyatt. Can't believe they screwed this up in such a big way


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It cant of been a botch man.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm in literal shock...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



ashes11 said:


> The Undertaker, most humble man in wrestling history, goes out on his back in the middle of the show. No ego at all.


I agree. True fucking legend!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

If it was a botch, it was the biggest botch in sports history. Next to Sid breaking his leg but that was fucked up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Simply amazing. Not sure if a botch or not but the streak was ended in a feud that was utter shit and broken in a match that was the worst streak match in the last 6 years. If the streak was ended in a GOAT match then ok but the match put people to sleep. I'm not a huge Taker mark so i'm not gonna cry but it deserved to be ended in a much better way.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

HHH > Lesnar > Undertaker?

:lmao

If you really needed another reason to never watch this shit again, here it is.

A fucking part-timer.


----------



## Jeneric (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



brianbell25 said:


> The delay in Lesnar's celebration and his music hitting also would be a pretty good indicator.


People still don't get it? They didn't hit the music because they wanted the place to be in silent shock and soak in the tears of the people in the crowd.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It was so dumb it was genius, it was so underwhelming it was overwhelming, it was so bad it was perfect.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This could be an attempt to setup a rematch at next years Mania, who knows, I wouldn't have done it regardless.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

What a waste.

Ugh


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It definitely wasn't a botch


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I can't believe some of you are actually upset over this. The streak was gonna end sooner or later, it wasn't gonna last forever and I'm personally happy that the streak has finally ended. It'll be sad not to see Taker after this though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Simply amazing. Not sure if a botch or not but the streak was ended in a feud that was utter shit and broken in a match that was the worst streak match in the last 6 years. If the streak was ended in a GOAT match then ok but the match put people to sleep. I'm not a huge Taker mark so i'm not gonna cry but it deserved to be ended in a much better way.


Agreed. Killed my buzz dead. Stupid decision imo

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

And to add insult to injury they have the Divas match following this...


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



deathslayer said:


> They would not have prepared a 21-1 sign on the screen if it was a botch.


The sign is likely computerized and given the delay between the matches end and the sign going up it would be very easy to change 22-0 to 21-1. All you have to do is look at the delayed reaction by both Heyman and Lesnar as well as the delay in Lesnar's music to play after the match to tell that that was not the scripted finish to the match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Tap bitch tap!!!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Why does this bitch keep winning and retaining? Get the strap off her already.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Bryan really isn't gonna get his moment either, he's been completely overshadowed by this fuckery.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Catalanotto said:


> They will find some way to turn this around by tomorrow night and keep the streak in tact.


keep dreaming... that was a clean win dude. who are you fucking kidding.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Valar morghulis


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

You know the whole shock-thing was acting right? Like they couldn't believe they have done the unthinkable.

I supposed that if Undertaker was gassed or something, Brock and the ref would have made sure it wasn't ended with an outcome that wasn't planned. Of course they planned on having Brock winning.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I guess Taker was just too beat up and wanted out immediately. I'm still numb!


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

NOOOOO


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

How about Cesaro or Reigns beating the streak? Two superstars who have a tremendous future and who would've benefited from it. But Lesnar?! LESNAR?! A part-timer who wrestles like two times a year?! Yeah, terrible decision.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



batberg said:


> It was so dumb it was genius, it was so underwhelming it was overwhelming, it was so bad it was perfect.


Nope


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Reporting from the Dome. People here are pissed, confused, & sad. Some are heading to the exits. That ending took everyone by surprise because we were sure that Taker was gonna kick out. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

And probably the last time we ever see the Undertaker, the guy that got me into wrestling 12 years ago.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Think of Dexter's ending, think of HIMYM's ending, think of the worst ending to any popular show and then try to tell me that they still weren't better than the end of Taker's streak.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*


----------



## PunjabHatesCena (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

That was a 100% BOTCH!!!! Cant even start a new thread, no music for 3 mins, a ufc star wudnt end the streak on a dinky build. Taker zoned out.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

WWWWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Oh yeah, and i wouldn't be surprised if it was designed to take the edge off Bryan's celebration.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

My body is in shock. Fuck. Think I'm done. Couldn't give a snit about Daniel Bryan. Goodnight New Orleans.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



PunjabHatesCena said:


> That was a 100% BOTCH!!!! Cant even start a new thread, no music for 3 mins, a ufc star wudnt end the streak on a dinky build. Taker zoned out.


How would they have a graphic set then?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Who wants to bet they did this just so nobody cares when Batista wins the title? :lmao

I should probably care more than I do, but I don't. Good job burying Bray Wyatt WWE, I've got no Streak heat to give you.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Punkholic said:


> How about Cesaro or Reigns beating the streak? Two superstars who have a tremendous future and who would've benefited from it. But Lesnar?! LESNAR?! A part-timer who wrestles like two times a year?! Yeah, terrible decision.


It was probably Taker's choice.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Seriously it was great. My heart dropped when the ref hit the 3 count. Biggest shocker of all time


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It's still not too late to restart the match! But no seriously this is dumb shit....way to deflate the crowd. Probably did it just so they can have Batista win the title instead of Bryan and no one give a shit since Undertaker losing is all anyone will care about.


----------



## tomburgess1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Catalanotto said:


> They will find some way to turn this around by tomorrow night and keep the streak in tact.


No, they won't.

This is the end of the streak. If Undertaker comes out and complains about the decision he looks like a bitch, ruining his legacy.


----------



## NycRapAttack (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Apparently people are leaving the arena in digust


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm 100X confident the Taker ending was planned. Just - what a man to leave like that after such a career - middle of the show, with minimum buildup. Wow.

Thank You Taker!


----------



## guitarhero4rox (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I WOULD have preferred someone like Reigns or Cesaro to do it. But holy shit. I still cant get used to seeing "21-1". Oh my god.

The thing is, WWE did something to make controversy. To get people to talk. No matter how much you hate it, it worked, it makes this get hell of a lot of attention.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Bold by the WWE. Bold.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



brianbell25 said:


> The sign is likely computerized and given the delay between the matches end and the sign going up it would be very easy to change 22-0 to 21-1. All you have to do is look at the delayed reaction by both Heyman and Lesnar as well as the delay in Lesnar's music to play after the match to tell that that was not the scripted finish to the match.


Hahaha cant believe people actually think lesnar wasnt meant to win.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



iKingAces said:


> I can't believe some of you are actually upset over this. The streak was gonna end sooner or later, it wasn't gonna last forever and I'm personally happy that the streak has finally ended. It'll be sad not to see Taker after this though.


You are right! The streak was going to end sooner or later. But not to a part timer. It should have put over someone who was full time. At least it would have meant something that way. If BL was full time then it would be different. 

It was wasted.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

LOL @ People leaving the arena they spend thousands of dollars to get a ticket into. Stupid fucks.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Yo yo yo... I... I just can't. I'm fucking dreaming man. I'm still asleep.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I dont even care about the Main Event anymore...


----------



## Dominotion (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Never thought I'd see the day.... Wow... just Wow.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Will overshadow Bryan win


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



batberg said:


> It was so dumb it was genius, it was so underwhelming it was overwhelming, it was so bad it was perfect.


Quote of the night here people.


----------



## Danceforme (May 14, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

it was such a poorly wrestled match though. Undertaker looked every bit the old 50 year man he was in that ring. Honestly, if he's not wrestling at that high of a level he shouldn't be booked to walk out with the victory every single time.


----------



## Jeneric (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

You botch believing people are increasingly sinking into "It's still real to me damn it!" territory.


----------



## guitarhero4rox (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Unknown2013 said:


> It's still not too late to restart the match! But no seriously this is dumb shit....way to deflate the crowd. Probably did it just so they can have Batista win the title instead of Bryan and no one give a shit since Undertaker losing is all anyone will care about.


Hell NO. Taker losing and batista going over DB? The crowd is gonna riot.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm surprised and upset too, but a Lesnar win here is a huge thing. First, it was an actual surprise. Second, whomever wins the belt, Lesnar feuding with them is a money match up.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

On top of everything said about the weak build, isn't that yet another slap in CM Punk's face? Him beating Taker might've actually made some sense and done a heck of alot more than it did for Brock's career, IMO.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Still feeling numb.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

@pr1nce_charm1n9: Damn RT @TerrillCharming: People are leaving? Wow @wwe big fail RT @LindseyKelk: Eeep #welovetaker #wwe #wrestlemania http://t.co/vEeee5Un11


----------



## Stinger23 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This was Vince's last FU to WCW. They finally got Sting signed and as soon as he does they pull this crap.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Tonight highlights Undertaker's selflessness.

He put over a young Brock huge in 2002, and he never sought his win back. 

Brock bested him twice, clean, while Undertaker never did it once.

And he never will.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

My stream keeps cutting out, but it looked like half the match Taker was laying down.... was this correct? I can sort of understand him losing if this is the case.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



imthemountie said:


> On top of everything said about the weak build, isn't that yet another slap in CM Punk's face? Him beating Taker might've actually made some sense and done a heck of alot more than it did for Brock's career, IMO.


I actually agree with this.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



xwmstormx said:


> You are right! The streak was going to end sooner or later. But not to a part timer. It should have put over someone who was full time. At least it would have meant something that way. If BL was full time then it would be different.
> 
> It was wasted.


100% agreement, fucking garbage match, garbage ending, garbage winner.

:cuss::shocked:

:flip:flip:flip you wwe


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



tomburgess1984 said:


> No, they won't.
> 
> This is the end of the streak. If Undertaker comes out and complains about the decision he looks like a bitch, ruining his legacy.


He doesn't have to come out and cry like a bitch, there just has to be some talk of a 'controversial ending' and they will just point out something to make it not a legit win.

If they really intend on keeping this streak at an end to Brock Lesnar, wrestling is honestly the biggest fucking piece of trash ever. The streak should have stayed until Taker's last WM. Fuck that ******, Lesnar. There will no doubt be huge complaints over this.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Resist said:


> I dont even care about the Main Event anymore...


Vince's evil plan succeeded. Your winner and new WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION.....BATISTA!


----------



## tomburgess1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Guess this means they can have Sting vs Taker next year and not have the pressure of the streak. That didn't seem like it was Undertaker's retirement match...


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I gotta be honest, I have been bored with the Streak ever since they started making a big deal out of it and have never cared unless someone I liked was involved in the match, so I don't really care that it's over, in fact I'm kind of happy about it because it's time to start a new legacy with Wrestlemania and put Undertaker's streak to rest. That being said, having Brock Lesnar be the one to end it is pretty much fucking bullshit. Absolutely nothing gained for the company by doing this. But hey, why establish or add to a legacy for someone who's still actually on the roster when you can put over a guy who wrestles twice a year?


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

what a travesty


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I....I don't feel normal....


----------



## Jeneric (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

You guys realize Taker was 100% on board on doing this, right? You seriously think they could book this against his will?


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



djkhaled said:


> Hahaha cant believe people actually think lesnar wasnt meant to win.


If you watch the replay of the finish a couple of pages back, Undertaker clearly gets his left shoulder up literally right at the same time the ref counts 3. Taker could have very likely wanted to kick out at the last possible moment before 3 and waited just a tad too long. The ending of that match just didn't seem natural like something was off and the match wasn't scripted to end that way.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Gutted and a bit baffled but I'll get over it. Whatever happens, its obvious, Taker was ready to call it a day, he wanted to go out on his back and he didn't care for doing it in the main event. My disappointment is that he'll never wrestle again, not that the streak is done.

Who knows, Brock might have signed on a long term deal? If not Punk should have ended it.


----------



## tomburgess1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Unknown2013 said:


> Vince's evil plan succeeded. Your winner and new WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION.....BATISTA!


Haha, I've got EVERY SINGLE prediction wrong tonight and I've predicted Batista to win due to being Hunter's mate. Looks like Orton's going home with the gold!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



redban said:


> Tonight highlights Undertaker's selflessness.
> 
> He put over a young Brock huge in 2002, and he never sought his win back.
> 
> ...


100% agreed. 

After having the career he had - he left with such a simple buildup in an unsuspecting way in the middle of the show.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

never thought i see the Night WWE buryed Bray wyatt ended the streak and if they want to go over kill have batista win the championship


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I think it's great. Controversial and turned a pretty poor match into something unforgettable.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

No one will really care about his future Wrestlemania matches. He's old and slow. The streak is what made it fascinating. Sting Vs Taker, if it is to happen, has just had the life sucked out of it.


----------



## jwhee (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

here is a low quality crap video for those who didn't see https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToY5Inb5BIk&list=UU77UZB9PLF0_rJKkhOrmHpg


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

During the match I thought to myself "imagine if Undertaker just took a pin in this match because he realised he couldn't go anymore." I really doubt that's what happened but I was shocked when he did actually get pinned.


----------



## c0nfizzle (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Catalanotto said:


> He doesn't have to come out and cry like a bitch, there just has to be some talk of a 'controversial ending' and they will just point out something to make it not a legit win.
> 
> If they really intend on keeping this streak at an end to Brock Lesnar, wrestling is honestly the biggest fucking piece of trash ever. The streak should have stayed until Taker's last WM. Fuck that ******, Lesnar. There will no doubt be huge complaints over this.


wow eat your wheaties and take your vitamins youre bringing the homosexuals into a fake sport? grow up!


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It was necessary.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm glad I'm not a Taker fan because I would be BEYOND CRUSHED right now. Nonetheless, I'm still BEYOND SHOCKED!!!


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I can't focus on the rest of the ppv, in so much shock!


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This makes Lesnar the new main attraction at Wrestlemania. Also means Lesnar now can target the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

If Bryan doesn't win, there is going to be a riot! Especially if Batista wins...I will quit watching for real


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Jeneric said:


> You guys realize Taker was 100% on board on doing this, right? You seriously think they could book this against his will?


Why would they let him though??? Any way you look at it, it makes no sense. He might be senile.


----------



## Jeneric (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



brianbell25 said:


> If you watch the replay of the finish a couple of pages back, Undertaker clearly gets his left shoulder up literally right at the same time the ref counts 3. Taker could have very likely wanted to kick out at the last possible moment before 3 and waited just a tad too long. The ending of that match just didn't seem natural like something was off and the match wasn't scripted to end that way.


Yeah, they surely wouldn't have scripted it to end after Brock kicks out of a tombstone and then gives Taker his third F5.... fpalm


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Guys, if Undertaker really was that selfless, he would´ve lost last year, against a guy who could´ve actually benefitted from breaking the streak. Instead, he lost against a big name part-timer.

If anything, this was a highly selfish move. Yeah, Undie, you´re so classy and old-school. Such respect for the business, much wow. Personally, I lost all respect for the tanned man.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Why would Taker want Brock to end the streak? Wasn't he upset that he put him over before and Lesnar just ended up leaving the WWE. No problem with the streak ending but like i said, this build for the match was complete shit and the match was boring from the opening bell to the end. End the fucking streak match in a % star fucking classic not a fucking snoozefest.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Also, did anyone notice that this was the same finish as the No Mercy 2002 match?

Undertaker goes for the Tombstone, Brock reverses it into an F5 for the win.

Coincidence? Or deliberate symbolism?


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Maybe the Undertaker wanted to retire and this was the way to convince Lesnar to sign for more appearances, I am just guessing because I have no clue how this happened


----------



## Charless. (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I just can't believe they would have the streak end not in the main event...


----------



## Jeneric (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Big Wiggle said:


> Why would they let him though??? Any way you look at it, it makes no sense. He might be senile.


Why would they let him? Did you see the reactions in the crowd? Do you see the people crying on this board like Undertaker actually lost a real fight? They shocked the fucking world.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The internet right now:


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

How i feel right about now.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



brianbell25 said:


> If you watch the replay of the finish a couple of pages back, Undertaker clearly gets his left shoulder up literally right at the same time the ref counts 3. Taker could have very likely wanted to kick out at the last possible moment before 3 and waited just a tad too long. The ending of that match just didn't seem natural like something was off and the match wasn't scripted to end that way.


u should be banned for such a dumbass comment


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

JR made a bold prediction that Brock Lesnar will walk into the next mania as champ, if all this is done to get Brock on a permanent deal its a great move.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

At 16, I've been watching since 7, and Taker was always my favorite. Honestly can say I'm genuinely a bit sad right now, but it was for the best. Not gonna be unreasonable here


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This is subliminally putting over HHH, since HHH beat Lesnar last year. Lesnar beat the piss out of Taker, does that make HHH better than both?


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I could literally not give a rat's ass about the main event...I'm literally in just complete shock...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It had to be a botch right, even Brock and Heyman looked surprised, though Paul did change his reaction quickly.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

someone please make a .gif of Heyman's reaction. that was my reaction as well


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



TheWFEffect said:


> This is subliminally putting over HHH, since HHH beat Lesnar last year. Lesnar beat the piss out of Taker, does that make HHH better than both?


And subliminally pissing on Punk's legacy seeing how he is fresh off losing to Taker a year ago. (One PH guy fails to break the streak one year; the other succeeds the next)


----------



## JohnDoe1234 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Defies all WWE logic, they have everyone mentioning 21-1 for weeks (as before every streak match, they always milk the possibility of it ending).

Brock F5's Taker to end the last Raw before Mania. Typical WWE booking - lose on Raw right before the PPV, win at the PPV.

Looks like Taker got his left shoulder up but the camera angle was terrible. Plus, no replays? Weird, even Heyman looked legit shocked (although he has proven for years he's great with facial expressions).


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Bad For Business said:


> It had to be a botch right, even Brock and Heyman looked surprised, though Paul did change his reaction quickly.


Brock and the referee would have never done something like that.

Maybe only if Taker passed out or something like that.


----------



## tomburgess1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Bad For Business said:


> It had to be a botch right, even Brock and Heyman looked surprised, though Paul did change his reaction quickly.


Did you consider that they were meant to be shocked?


----------



## wwe_fan_since_1982 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm glad the streak is over, Undertaker has been spectacular in the past so many great moments at Wrestlemania. 21-1 is far better than anyone will ever get. Undertaker looks too tired now, Brock will go full-time; Lesnar vs Cena at WM31. I have enjoyed the writing at WM30, well done the creative team.


----------



## thecombra14 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

They should at least put the match last.... Nothing will matter after that.. The crowd is in shock.. 

Also i read that people were leaving the arena


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



JohnDoe1234 said:


> Defies all WWE logic, they have everyone mentioning 21-1 for weeks (as before every streak match, they always milk the possibility of it ending).
> 
> Brock F5's Taker to end the last Raw before Mania. Typical WWE booking - lose on Raw right before the PPV, win at the PPV.
> 
> Looks like Taker got his left shoulder up but the camera angle was terrible. Plus, no replays? Weird, even Heyman looked legit shocked (although he has proven for years he's great with facial expressions).


Maybe they will make an angle of this match and have them face off once more? I dunno?


----------



## MGenerationX (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Bad For Business said:


> It had to be a botch right, even Brock and Heyman looked surprised, though Paul did change his reaction quickly.


Botch or not, Heyman is thoroughly professional and would save any emotion or legitimate confusion until backstage. But EVERYTHING and I mean EVERYTHING about this seems off. Maybe they wanted it to be a talking point and it's a stroke of genius - an awful way to do it though, a legend has been destroyed.

In related news, it's KILLED the main event. That crowd couldn't care less. Well done HHH, you've succeeded in burying Bryan's big moment after all.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

So this match is no dq we will definitely see interference.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



c0nfizzle said:


> wow eat your wheaties and take your vitamins youre bringing the homosexuals into a fake sport? grow up!


Grow some balls, please.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Anyone else think this will suck energy outta the atmosphere for the ME?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I wonder who knew of this ahead of time... bad booking. Maybe even worse than arquette winning the title in WCW.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

forget the pinfall. the ending to the match felt awkward.


No special spot? 
No table break?
No running dive from taker?

It's like Lesnar didn't even train with Taker or anything.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



MGenerationX said:


> Botch or not, Heyman is thoroughly professional and would save any emotion or legitimate confusion until backstage. But EVERYTHING and I mean EVERYTHING about this seems off. Maybe they wanted it to be a talking point and it's a stroke of genius - an awful way to do it though, a legend has been destroyed.
> 
> In related news, it's KILLED the main event. That crowd couldn't care less. Well done HHH, you've succeeded in burying Bryan's big moment after all.


It's true...the crowd are dead.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Kabraxal said:


> I wonder who knew of this ahead of time... bad booking. Maybe even worse than arquette winning the title in WCW.


The fingerpoke of doom was a classy stroke of genius compared to this.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

stop crying children.

Its not real. Glad Lesnar won, if Bryan loses like Wyatt did I foresee even more tears


----------



## jabroniBeater1 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

one of the form members posted earlier, asked what if there was a botch ending on this match.. wow


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Rick_James said:


> Maybe they will make an angle of this match and have them face off once more? I dunno?


Undertaker is retiring after this. He has to. Especially considering the way he left the ring. 

His last match is the one that ended the streak. Nothing else works.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I still can't believe the streak was broken after a storyline without a build, in a lackluster match. It might be memorable, but, not in a positive way. The match against Punk last year had so much more build to it, Punk was there to be that perfect heel, a believable threat. What an absolute waste. I know it's basically Taker's choice, but....I'm just....speechless.

The crowd seems to have lost all interest in the event now...


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Taker looked like absolute garbage in there. He had to go out with a loss, all the great ones do.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Thuganomics said:


> forget the pinfall. the ending to the match felt awkward.
> 
> 
> No special spot?
> ...


Let's be honest, the match was average at best.


----------



## Dominotion (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



redban said:


> Also, did anyone notice that this was the same finish as the No Mercy 2002 match?
> 
> Undertaker goes for the Tombstone, Brock reverses it into an F5 for the win.
> 
> Coincidence? Or deliberate symbolism?


Illuminati.


----------



## Jeneric (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Thuganomics said:


> forget the pinfall. the ending to the match felt awkward.
> 
> 
> No special spot?
> ...


You realize Taker is completely shot right? His options are severely limited and the running dive probably was an impossibility.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



superfudge said:


> I think it's great. Controversial and turned a pretty poor match into something unforgettable.


Can't disagree with this!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The High King said:


> stop crying children.
> 
> Its not real. Glad Lesnar won, if Bryan loses like Wyatt did I foresee even more tears


If Bryan loses I suspect there will be more than tears...


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm disgusted. My stomach is churning. 
This is atrocious booking. Retarded decision.
A fucking part timer!????


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Big Wiggle said:


> Let's be honest, the match was average at best.


I wouldn't even call the match average. There were a few spots but damn that match was boring as hell. I was waiting for it to pick up and next thing i know Taker loses.


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Wait what? Am i sleeping?


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

First Kane is treated like a total jobber. Then Wyatt loses. And finally the Undertaker retires losing against a part timer in the midcard. I know you don't care but I quit.


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Ok you guys can flame me to hell but the streak is finally over and by brock lesnar no less. My favorite wrestler of all times has destroyed takers life in wrestling and now the revenge pay off will be all the more sweeter.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Taker is really old people, 49 years. Every time Brock hit the F5 I thought wow, will this break Taker's hip. They probably decided this was the best outcome.


----------



## thecombra14 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The match was average but who cares about the match... This was the biggest upset in the history of the WWE


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Still in shock over the streak dying tonight.. the way that no music played for what felt like forever just added to the surrealism of the moment. I cant even put it into words man it was intense


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Maybe Undertaker has always wanted Lesnar to break the streak. Maybe 4 years ago this is what Taker really meant when he said to Brock "You wanna do it?"


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I still can't believe that happened. For all the shit I've given WWE over the years for having bad booking, this might be the since worst decision they have ever made. Absolutely unacceptable and should be a slap in the face to anyone that loves professional wrestling.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Thuganomics said:


> It's like Lesnar didn't even train with Taker or anything.


That's because he didn't, the money grabbing part-time bastard couldn't be bothered with puny shit like that just to give people at least a mediocre match. Fuck that shit


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



thecombra14 said:


> The match was average but who cares about the match... This was the biggest upset in the history of the WWE


I care about the match. The streak ending would have felt so much better if it was a 5 Star classic.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I honestly thought it was a botch as well. I just can't believe they waste 21 years on a shitty buildup and an even worse match. I thought it was getting called back or something, I just don't understand at all. I could give less of a shit about this main event and I feel bad for Bryan because the crowd doesn't seem to care either.


----------



## JohnDoe1234 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Rick_James said:


> Maybe they will make an angle of this match and have them face off once more? I dunno?


I was expecting another official to come from the back with the 'instant replay' and show a better camera angle of the 3 count with Taker getting his shoulder up and restart/continue the match.

But I'm guessing with the way Taker went out that means we just saw the last ever Taker match.

I suspected the streak would be broken eventually, but agree with everyone about how confusing it was to have Brock end the streak. Must have been UT's choice too. The whole thing just seems weird to me.


----------



## Qoo2828 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

who cares abt undertaker

check out stephanie she looks hot


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The streak ending tonight made perfect sense. No one saw it coming. Taker wanted Lesner to end the streak.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

*Really?*


----------



## NycRapAttack (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Con27 said:


> Maybe Undertaker has always wanted Lesnar to break the streak. Maybe 4 years ago this is what Taker really meant when he said to Brock "You wanna do it?"


GREAT point


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This is like when Johnny Klebitz got killed off in GTA V.

It wasn't even an epic showdown.

He got took out like a bitch.

I could cry.


----------



## Dominotion (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Good decision. Taker looked like shit the last two years, and what's the point of building a streak if no one is gonna end it? Like all classy vets from a by-gone era Taker put someone over before he left.


Fuck all the cry-babies.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Striketeam said:


> I still can't believe that happened. For all the shit I've given WWE over the years for having bad booking, this might be the since worst decision they have ever made. Absolutely unacceptable and should be a slap in the face to anyone that loves professional wrestling.


I was one of those that said the streak was never going to end, I was comparing all the talk to Cena turning heel as far as it wasn't ever going to happen. How little I know. 

The only issue I have is that if it was going to end, why do it with a part-timer? It would have made sense for a full-time WWE competitor to get it, either an established one like Cena or Orton or someone that giving the rub to would have given them a huge push.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I see they done away with SIGs on here & good thing cause Im done as far as im concerned that match never happened & it is total bullshit. THEY RUINED the 1 thing that NOBODY FUCKING NOBODY who loves Pro Wrestling to happen. The man should have retired undefeated.
If he had to lose he could have put over a new guy. NO they put over a guy WHO walked the Fuck Out of the company 10 years ago & said FUCK YOU VINCE. Brock Lesnar is worst then CM Punk. 

I Hate pro wrestling Now & ill buy wwe dvds & the network but im done with that bullshit company otherwise.

END Rant


----------



## Jeneric (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

You guys realize your tears are the exact desired result, right? So how was this a dumb decision?


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

AND this was all planned wasn't it to *KILL* the yes movement, right?


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



HBK4LIFE said:


> The streak ending tonight made perfect sense. No one saw it coming. Thats the WWE way.


Cena wins....every time. How was that the WWE way?

The one unpredictable thing they've done in ages, was also the worst decision they've made in ages. THAT is current WWE. A decision which they should regret for years to come.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I can't get over this. Just ridiculous. It had a few more years to offer a lot, and even if it didn't, then you HAVE to drop it to Shawn. I like Lesnar, but fuck this. One of the most legendary positions of all time and you give it to a part timer? Truly disgusting.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I can't believe the finish still lol, honestly in some ways I think it was a good idea.... that being said, David Benoit was the only person saying Lesnar was gonna win lmao, how weird is that?


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Irish Jet said:


> I can't get over this. Just ridiculous. It had a few more years to offer a lot, and even if it didn't, then you HAVE to drop it to Shawn. I like Lesnar, but fuck this. One of the most legendary positions of all time and you give it to a part timer? Truly disgusting.


Exactly. Whoever agreed to it (including taker) made a horrific call.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Con27 said:


> Maybe Undertaker has always wanted Lesnar to break the streak. Maybe 4 years ago this is what Taker really meant when he said to Brock "You wanna do it?"


Yeah, sure :lol:


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Dominotion said:


> Good decision. Taker looked like shit the last two years, and what's the point of building a streak if no one is gonna end it? Like all classy vets from a by-gone era Taker put someone over before he left.
> 
> 
> Fuck all the cry-babies.


Yeah I think we all like Taker.... but man, he was on the ground for like half the match. He did the right thing with putting over Lesnar, whomever Lesnar faces next, likely the WWE champ, it's going to be a massive friggin deal.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

UT needs to announce his retirement from wrestling and announce his new apprentice!!! Only if they could find someone to continue what UT & Kane have started b/c eventually both will be gone...

Wyatt gives me that Mankind vibe we just need a new era UT & Kane feel with newer younger talent...may be a few more years though...


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

<insert I don't want to live on this planet anymore picture here>


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

You guys gotta remember this is what Taker wanted, he's not a mark for himself or the streak, lose then retire.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

If anyone was to end the streak it should of been Cena or a hot young star. Lesnar doing it is so awkward feeling. Still can't apprehend it.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

That was probably the biggest moment I've seen since Hogan turned heel and joined the NWO


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Dominotion said:


> Good decision. Taker looked like shit the last two years, and what's the point of building a streak if no one is gonna end it? Like all classy vets from a by-gone era Taker put someone over before he left.
> 
> 
> Fuck all the cry-babies.


But Brock?

Brock Lesnar of all people?

And Lesnar is one of my favorite wrestlers. THAT EVER WRESTLED.

But....no. The Streak should not have ended that way. The match was clearly not practiced. The build was shit. The victor won't do anything with the victory. 

I was one of the biggest proponents of the Streak ending. I defended that idea all over these boards. Through absolute hell and creation. Just to get that point across.

But not like this.

The feels are real right now goddamn it.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Suck shit Taker fans, Ol' man Taker should have retired years ago, i called it as soon as the match was announced, Glad Brock destroyed him.

RIP Undertaker AKA ol' man Mark.


----------



## awwe1 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I don't mind the streak being broken, but why Lesner.... This dude's gonna have like 5 more matches in the WWE ever. THis could have made somebody's career and they blow it on a part timer who is over af as it is. Stupid decision, really ruined the evnt for me. Nothing else will actually dissapoint or excite me


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Badnews Barrett should have broken the streak.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



96powerstroker said:


> I see they done away with SIGs on here & good thing cause Im done as far as im concerned that match never happened & it is total bullshit. THEY RUINED the 1 thing that NOBODY FUCKING NOBODY who loves Pro Wrestling to happen. The man should have retired undefeated.
> If he had to lose he could have put over a new guy. NO they put over a guy WHO walked the Fuck Out of the company 10 years ago & said FUCK YOU VINCE. Brock Lesnar is worst then CM Punk.
> 
> I Hate pro wrestling Now & ill buy wwe dvds & the network but im done with that bullshit company otherwise.
> ...


So you are still gonna add money to the pockets of a company you're "done" with? That makes sense.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



ashes11 said:


> You guys gotta remember this is what Taker wanted, he's not a mark for himself or the streak, lose then retire.


IMO, I think he should have gone out perfect. 21 years is a long streak. Ending that is just retarded. It just seems like it was all for nothing.

However, IF the choice was there as to who should end it, a fucking part timer should be nowhere near the top of the list. I don't care if Taker hand picked him, it's fucking stupid.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



brianbell25 said:


> If you watch the replay of the finish a couple of pages back, Undertaker clearly gets his left shoulder up literally right at the same time the ref counts 3. Taker could have very likely wanted to kick out at the last possible moment before 3 and waited just a tad too long. The ending of that match just didn't seem natural like something was off and the match wasn't scripted to end that way.


Haha this guy brings the lolz


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Irish Jet said:


> I can't get over this. Just ridiculous. *It had a few more years to offer a lot,* and even if it didn't, then you HAVE to drop it to Shawn. I like Lesnar, but fuck this. One of the most legendary positions of all time and you give it to a part timer? Truly disgusting.


No, it did not. Undertaker is finished.

It's Wrestlemania 30. Undertaker will never make it to Wrestlemania 40, so this was the last milestone for him. He lost to Lesnar, who has more credibility than anyone else. He went out on his back, which is the tradition. The result shocked the world.

This was the right call.


----------



## Jeneric (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

event saved.


----------



## Lesta_UK (May 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Was the Bryan win a last minute swerve???


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Big Wiggle said:


> Cena wins....every time. How was that the WWE way?
> 
> The one unpredictable thing they've done in ages, was also the worst decision they've made in ages. THAT is current WWE. A decision which they should regret for years to come.


Vince has always said "anything can happen in the WWE".


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



BestInTheWorld312 said:


> u should be banned for such a dumbass comment


Yeah real classy buddy. Just stating my opinion. And again watch the replay as it clearly appears the Undertaker gets his left shoulder off the mat. And as another user mentioned, why didn't they show a replay of the finish like they do with EVERY match? I mean after all for a legitimate win so significant wouldn't it make sense to show a replay of how the Streak ended? Now answer that for me there since you seem to know everything.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

What a goddamn waste.

Losing the streak to somebody who isn't even going to be around that much anyways. Fucking bullshit way to end the Streak.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

FUCK OFF Daniel Bryan


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



brianbell25 said:


> Yeah real classy buddy. Just stating my opinion. And again watch the replay as it clearly appears the Undertaker gets his left shoulder off the mat. And as another user mentioned, why didn't they show a replay of the finish like they do with EVERY match?


Haha stop making a fool of yourself


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



redban said:


> No, it did not. Undertaker is finished.
> 
> It's Wrestlemania 30. Undertaker will never make it to Wrestlemania 40, so this was the last milestone for him. He lost to Lesnar, who has more credibility than anyone else. He went out on his back, which is the tradition. The result shocked the world.
> 
> This was the right call.


Erm no, he still had a lot of current stars he could have went against - Whether he's in his physical prime or not, Taker/Cena simply HAD to be done, yet it never was. It doesn't matter whether it was WM30 or 31/32 the streak ending the way it did was fucking horrendous. Lesnar has absolutely no credibility. He's been beaten by Cena and was beaten by HHH this time last year.

It's a fucking joke.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



brianbell25 said:


> Yeah real classy buddy. Just stating my opinion. And again watch the replay as it clearly appears the Undertaker gets his left shoulder off the mat. And as another user mentioned, why didn't they show a replay of the finish like they do with EVERY match? I mean after all for a legitimate win so significant wouldn't it make sense to show a replay of how the Streak ended? Now answer that for me there since you seem to know everything.


I pray to God that what you're saying is right. 
Unlikely though...


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It was Taker's decision to lose to Lesnar. He probably wanted to lose to him for like 3 years now.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I said this in the main WM XXX thread, and I honestly believe it. Undertaker is as Old School as they come these days, and in the Old School, you ALWAYS go out on your back. Always. I honestly believe that 'Taker wanted Punk to break the streak last year, but then Paul died and they had to change the finish. It would be a huge shock if 'Taker doesn't retire now.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I swear to God I'm done with the WWE. Honest, fuck it I'm done. Wow. I couldn't even watch the main event. Fuck this company. I cant even see the logic. Lose to a part timer? Parting with the big money match that is Taker vs Cena and Taker vs Sting? Nah fuck this Im done


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm still speachless, can't belive Lesnar of all people ended The Streak.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Who felt like a little kid again? like when your favorite wrestler loses you are just upset? thats how I felt and havent felt that way for about 14 years.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Well... its great being ridiculously suprised at a moment in WWE. Unreal. A rarity


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Yeah it's not that Brock is the wrong guy cause really he is the most believable choice but the build was bad the match was bad and the timing was bad.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I don't believe it's a true waste, as it is possibly the most shocked I've ever been at a match (and that's a good thing) being able to surprise people is what can make the WWE great.

My only gripe is that we won't see Taker / Sting or Taker / Cena for the streak, However if you look at it on the plus, if he does wrestle the two the outcome is a lot more up in the air.


----------



## SmarkyKunt (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

lol no you're not


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This match is the reason Wrestlemania wasn't near perfect.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Borko said:


> Yeah, sure :lol:


Haha all I mean is it would explain why it was Lesnar if he was Undertaker's own choice to break the streak.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



BTNH said:


> I swear to God I'm done with the WWE. Honest, fuck it I'm done. Wow. I couldn't even watch the main event. Fuck this company. I cant even see the logic. Lose to a part timer? Parting with the big money match that is Taker vs Cena and Taker vs Sting? Nah fuck this Im done


You do realize that Undertaker agreed with the finish?


----------



## SmarkyKunt (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



BTNH said:


> I swear to God I'm done with the WWE. Honest, fuck it I'm done. Wow. I couldn't even watch the main event. Fuck this company. I cant even see the logic. Lose to a part timer? Parting with the big money match that is Taker vs Cena and Taker vs Sting? Nah fuck this Im done


lol no you're not


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Undertaker proved he is a true pro wrestler to the core tonight by going out on his back. I'm sure he didn't want to known as the guy who had a _worked_ winning streak but as the guy who was willing to put his opponents over and give WWE a Wrestlemania moment in his last match despite not being physically able to deliver like he used to.

He chose Lesnar as the man to beat him because of the reputation Lesnar has (which will not be affected negatively by beating the streak) and because Lesnar was one of the few willing to beat his streak.


----------



## MGenerationX (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



BTNH said:


> I swear to God I'm done with the WWE. Honest, fuck it I'm done. Wow. I couldn't even watch the main event. Fuck this company. I cant even see the logic. Lose to a part timer? Parting with the big money match that is Taker vs Cena and Taker vs Sting? Nah fuck this Im done


See you tomorrow at Raw then, bro?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> This match is the reason Wrestlemania wasn't near perfect.


No the whole show wasn't near perfect. Unless you enjoy shitty matchs.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Nobody could have predicted that outcome.
Also those pissed that Brock won because he's a part timer, Taker wrestles once a year for fuck sakes.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Even if it was a botch, his Wrestlemania legacy is fkd. No matter what they do they can't erase the fact his shoulders were pinned for the 3 count at Wrestlemania.

Edit: just watched the replay as i typed this. No way was it a botch, Taker didn't even attempt to lift his shoulders off the mat.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Can't believe people actually think Taker vs Cena or Taker vs Sting is big money. Taker is so washed up and shit today, it was unbelievable. He was spitting on his legacy by carrying on.

I am sad though and can't believe this. It took away from the Bryan match and I don't think it should have been Lesnar. Streaks are meant to be broken. Breaking the Streaking was great and no-body buys Cena or about to retire Sting having a chance.

But the Streak should have been broken 3-4 years back. Maybe let HBK win the Streak vs Career Match and then have a match with HHH at Mania. Or let Punk win it.

The only reason why people should be unhappy was it was done too late and it was Brock. But maybe Taker is so old that he can't do this anymore and wanted to loose and go away


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Hm. Well shit, I haven't even thought about Cena vs Undertaker.

Incredible that they've existed on the same company program for a decade together and we never got to see a proper main event program between the two. It's....strange to think about. smh


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Irish Jet said:


> Erm no, he still had a lot of current stars he could have went against - Whether he's in his physical prime or not, Taker/Cena simply HAD to be done, yet it never was. It doesn't matter whether it was WM30 or 31/32 the streak ending the way it did was fucking horrendous. Lesnar has absolutely no credibility. He's been beaten by Cena and was beaten by HHH this time last year.
> 
> It's a fucking joke.


Yea, because HHH and Cena are total jobbers.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Everyone in the ring (Brock, Heyman, ref) sold their shock so well


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It was Taker's choice.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



TNA is Here said:


> No the whole show wasn't near perfect. Unless you enjoy shitty matchs.


Opinions. Everyone has one.


----------



## MGenerationX (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Fuck the streak WYATT LOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Lesta_UK said:


> Was the Bryan win a last minute swerve???


Come on, you're smarter than that. Bryan was going to win it all the moment he got beat by HHH on RAW.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I can't believe pepoples said that was a great mania.What the fuck,The Undertaker deserve better.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

That was, without comparison, the MOST amazing moment I have ever experienced watching on TV.

It wasn't just that Taker lost, it's that the flow of the match made it felt like it wasn't supposed to happen. It felt like the match was only beginning to pick up, and that there was going to be some more left. Taker never really had a good moment to look strong. There was never a feeling that any cover was about to be the last. Then it ended. The delayed announcement and victory music for Lesnar added to the shock.

Wow. 

Sadly, it killed the Divas match, which was actually really good, but hard to follow with a stunned, dead crowd.

Lastly, I think this could work for WWE in their favor if they can work this out with Lesnar. How about a new streak? Not an undefeated streak, but a new winning streak to carry on the hype and get a bunch of highly anticipated one-off matches? Just an idea, guys, don't kill me.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

You guys actually think this was Takers retirement match?
Don't you think WWE would market the hell out of that


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Had a feeling that it was going to end tonight, but then again I have that every now and then about it. But WOW. Did not expect the Streak to end tonight. However, its what Taker would have wanted and makes sense in the sense that he lost to Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania 30 who in my opinion was the biggest threat to the streak in a long time.


----------



## Shockmaster2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Maybe ending the streak was the only way to hide what a shitty match it was. I get the finish. But, man, that match was just awful. Taker had so many great MW matches. Going out in one like this sucks.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I think undertaker literally like blacked out and was meant to win I mean they didn't play the music for 2 minutes and brock was looking around like holy crap I did it and undertaker had that look as if he didn't know what happened. Even if he was meant to lose what about a younger talent who is on raw more often? But still thank you taker


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Going to be so hard coming to terms with Taker retiring.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



ArabGuy said:


> You guys actually think this was Takers retirement match?
> Don't you think WWE would market the hell out of that


I don't think Taker said he wanted to lose until just before the event.


I'm sure if he told Vince earier then they would've gotten far better buildup. I doubt WWE expected Taker to lose this until Taker said that he's done.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Big fan of Brock but don't see any point in this. He's part time and doesn't even respect wrestling fanbase, much less respect the undertaker. 

Although personally, I am glad it wasn't fucking Cena.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

If Cena beat the streak his career would be OVER. He would have been booed out of the city. Lesnar beating it just left everyone in complete shock. I haven't been this surprised in like 15 years.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



BTNH said:


> I swear to God I'm done with the WWE. Honest, fuck it I'm done. Wow. I couldn't even watch the main event. Fuck this company. I cant even see the logic. Lose to a part timer? Parting with the big money match that is Taker vs Cena and Taker vs Sting? Nah fuck this Im done


Taker agreed to losing to Brock, sooo what's the problem? 

:ti


----------



## SmarkyKunt (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I am still perplexed


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Opinions. Everyone has one.


The Shield match lasted 2 minutes.

Then we had the shitty Battle Royale and shitty Diva match. 

Cena-Wyatt was good but not great.

Taker-Brock was long and uneventful. 

Bryan-HHH was OK.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Didn't care if Taker lost, but what a terrible match and a terrible way to end it.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



wwffans123 said:


> I can't believe pepoples said that was a great mania.What the fuck,The Undertaker deserve better.


He was a part of the most amazing moment in Wrestlemania history. I said it- it was THE MOST AMAZING moment in terms of sheer emotion. It was more shocking than Hogan dropping the leg on Macho Man to form the NWO. That moment got a reaction, but it didn't leave an entire arena full of people feeling like their uncle just died.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Worst WM Main Event Match ever

this match makes Rock vs Cena II's Buildup and the match itself look gold


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



wwffans123 said:


> I can't believe pepoples said that was a great mania.What the fuck,The Undertaker deserve better.


It was great because of the shock factor. The streak HAD to end, it was dragged out too long, WWE recognized this and so did Undertaker. It was Undertaker's decision in the end.

As far as who he lost it too, does it really matter? It pisses me off that people take a lot away from Lesnar, Lesnar may be part time but guess what so is Undertaker (for almost a decade now)

Brock Lesnar is an excellent wrestler, and left a lot of lasting impressions on WWE when he was full time. 

While the match itself was a little underwhelming, the fact that WWE did it created a moment even BIGGER than the streak itself, the loss heard round the world. Such priceless reactions, something that can never be forgotten.

Things like that made this WM one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## MGenerationX (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

What makes everybody so certain Taker will retire? He'll go out like Flair did against Michaels. Never seen a 'retirement' so highly publicised and marketed. Taker's will make it look like Miz' retirement.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Not that only Undertaker agreed with the finish, I think he choosed. After all the last couple of yers most of the times he choosed his opponents like this so afer 20 years of service I think he have at least a little bit of creative control over the streak. Can't wait for tommirow to see what's gonna happen around this one.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It kinda shits on legends like Shawn and Triple H who made the streak what it is. I mean why does it had to be a guy who is simply there for money?


----------



## Lesta_UK (May 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



TNA is Here said:


> Come on, you're smarter than that. Bryan was going to win it all the moment he got beat by HHH on RAW.


Not stupid dude, it's simpler than you think... I think WWE knew they killed off the Wrestlemania vibe with how the streak got broken, and it wouldn't have surprised me if Batista was going to win originally...


----------



## Smh13 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Undertaker will likely retire now and to be honest I don't if wrestlemania will ever be the same without him,they'll defiantly have to sell something on raw tomorrow night for 31 in my opinion


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Barry Horowitz said:


> That was, without comparison, the MOST amazing moment I have ever experienced watching on TV.
> 
> It wasn't just that Taker lost, it's that the flow of the match made it felt like it wasn't supposed to happen. It felt like the match was only beginning to pick up, and that there was going to be some more left. Taker never really had a good moment to look strong. There was never a feeling that any cover was about to be the last. Then it ended. The delayed announcement and victory music for Lesnar added to the shock.
> 
> ...


In a strange, unfamiliar way, it was all very well done.

All the time, I say that these things like this are what I want. Real fucking surprises. Strange, unfamiliar stories with the ending where the hero actually dies halfway through or at a moment unexpected. In a way, it was very beautiful.

I would be happy if it wasn't for the fact that Brock Lesnar will have, like someone else said, five more matches ever. They all better be perfect.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Damn WWE should have waited for Sting to do this.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Like all the greats Taker went out with a loss at the greatest stage of them all.

I find stupid people who argue that Lesnar was the right or wrong choice (it wouldn been my first either) who are we to judge? We don't know if Taker picked Lesnar, we don't know if it was to protect the character since Lesnar beating Taker makes more sense than Cesaro or Reigns Kayfabe wise, we dont know if a final match was planned next year but Taker changed his mind during the past weeks. *WE DONT KNOW!!!!*

AND THE SCREWJOB THEORISTS... YOU ARE ALL RETARDED.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm sorry, the match was bad, got off to a rocky start, crowd was dead, and a very anti-climatic finish/ending to the streak.

If the streak was to end, the match should be good and the 

Notice wrestling isn't entertaining because of violence, it's entertaining due to unpredictability, climax, who's going to win, favorites, great feats of athleticism.

What a way for the streak to go, in a bad match. 

I screamed, "WHAT?! WHAT?!?" lost my voice because this is something I always feared as a child, that the streak would end, I thought I would cry, it would be emotional, it would be anti-climatic.

No, indeed it was shocking, but ended in such a poor way.

-


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

My biggest complaints with this crappy way of ending Undertaker's streak:

-The build-up to this match was piss-poor and rushed. There was absolutely nothing that resonated about this little feud and the way Undertaker's streak was addressed in the hype was really not much different from any previous year.
-The match itself was extremely slow, the crowd was dead and the final bit really didn't feel like it was supposed to happen that way. For something as big as Undertaker's streak, its end should have been a moment that would run through everybody's mind as a possibility. This was nothing but a WTF.
-Storyline-wise, there are other superstars who had more history with Undertaker and at greater depths. All that's happened is Undertaker losing to a part-timer who he had most of his history with under a totally different gimmick (ie, the biker gimmick).
-After Undertaker got pinned, there was a really awkward delay. Not talking about everybody being shocked, I mean it just seemed like none of the officials knew what to do. For accomplishing something as big as breaking the streak, Brock was pretty happy to head backstage rather quickly.

Honestly, I don't think they could have made the streak's end much more disappointing.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



MGenerationX said:


> What makes everybody so certain Taker will retire? He'll go out like Flair did against Michaels. Never seen a 'retirement' so highly publicised and marketed. Taker's will make it look like Miz' retirement.


I really don't think any of that bothers him, guy doesn't have an ego at all. The fact he lost in the midcard to ensure Bryan still got his moment in the main event is testament to that.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



TNA is Here said:


> The Shield match lasted 2 minutes.
> 
> Then we had the shitty Battle Royale and shitty Diva match.
> 
> ...


GET YOUR MONKEY ASS THE FUCK BACK TO TNA.


I hate this stupid practice of WWE marks shitting on TNA product and TNA marks shitting on WWE product out of pure bias. Fuck. ban these tools.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

So can we all agree that this should have ended the show? I mean if Taker was gonna win i could understand its place on the card but man if Taker was supposed to lose they should have knew it would be best saved to end the show. I mean the fucking crowd was still in shock during the triple threat, even the yes chant took a bit to get going.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I love how you clowns gave me negative rep. Okay. CM Punk was fucking right on the money. He saw the bullshit from a mile away.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Jof said:


> It kinda shits on legends like Shawn and Triple H who made the streak what it is. I mean why does it had to be a guy who is simply there for money?


Agreed. Would've preferred to see HHH end it (since HBK being retired by Taker was fine)


----------



## guitarhero4rox (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

You gotta realize something

1)Undertaker probably realized he has no gas left in the tank. He probably can't do more wrestlemanias.

2) Knowing this, he had to choose who he would lose to. He probably hand picked Lesnar. He has been WANTING to do this match for YEARS. SO... don't blame fucking Vince or creative for this. You think they made it happen without Taker's consent...? Fuck no.

3) I doubt this was his retirement match. He will probably retire at the next Summerslam.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Anyone else think its a coincidence that the streak ends the moments PPV's don't matter anymore? You don't have to sell an attraction like the streak to subscribers.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Lesta_UK said:


> Not stupid dude, it's simpler than you think... I think WWE knew they killed off the Wrestlemania vibe with how the streak got broken, and it wouldn't have surprised me if Batista was going to win originally...


LOL no way the whole booking has been done for a while.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Kinda shocked how now that Bryan's won, Taker's loss is now being taken as a good thing because of the "shock value" and because it added to the "anything can happen at Wrestlemania" mystique.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

That Moment was amazing, I was in shock and awe. Mad respect to Taker for going out on his back. Lesnar was a great choice to give the streak, he should be undefeated since his return but oh well. Gonna be a true beast now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

All I know is that the outcome of this match is new and it brings us to uncharted territory. There are amazing stories which they can write from here.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



TNA is Here said:


> The Shield match lasted 2 minutes.
> 
> Then we had the shitty Battle Royale and shitty Diva match.
> 
> ...


And was still 10x better than the past 4 WM's put together..


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



guitarhero4rox said:


> You gotta realize something
> 
> 1)Undertaker probably realized he has no gas left in the tank. He probably can't do more wrestlemanias.
> 
> ...


That had to be his retirement match. Why not retire now? At WM 30? After that emotional loss?


----------



## ThisIzLeon (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Has no one considered that maybe Taker personally chose Brock Lesnar to end it?

Also i liked the ending, it showed that anything can happen and that everystory doesn't have a fairytale ending kinda like with Omar from The Wire.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

So now that the streak is over, is retirement in the near future? I'm thinking it has to be.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



ArabGuy said:


> You guys actually think this was Takers retirement match?
> Don't you think WWE would market the hell out of that


Exactly. They would promote the hell out of the Undertaker's retirement. This is another reason why I still think something didn't go according to script in this match. It didn't look like the match was supposed to end at the moment it did; it looked like there was supposed to be another kick out and exchange between the 2 guys. It also makes no sense for the Undertaker to lose to a guy who is a part time performer and is really only doing it for the money (because let's be honest I really don't think Lesnar has a huge amount of love or passion for the business). There's just too many things that don't make sense in this equation and maybe I am in denial about it, but I still don't think the Streak was intended to end tonight.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm thinking Taker just wants out and he wasn't gonna retire without putting somebody over. I mean the guy has been through hell and it's gotta be hard getting ready for one match a year and everyone expecting it to be MOTY every time. 

Not saying it was right, but look at tonight you could see the near falls getting little to no reaction. Even when Brock hit a second finisher, the pop to the lockout was basically nonexistent.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



SAMCRO said:


> So can we all agree that this should have ended the show? I mean if Taker was gonna win i could understand its place on the card but man if Taker was supposed to lose they should have knew it would be best saved to end the show. I mean the fucking crowd was still in shock during the triple threat, even the yes chant took a bit to get going.


I expect Taker didn't care for the dramatic ending, he probably didn't want to deny Bryan of the main event win either.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Jof said:


> GET YOUR MONKEY ASS THE FUCK BACK TO TNA.
> 
> 
> I hate this stupid practice of WWE marks shitting on TNA product and TNA marks shitting on WWE product out of pure bias. Fuck. ban these tools.


That's original.


----------



## hotjoint (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I really thought that Taker would go undefeated at WM and have that legacy. If he were going to lose, wish they made him lose to someone more worthwhile, not a part timer


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Brock was the right one to end it imo. Brock is a legit fucking badass.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



ThisIzLeon said:


> Has no one considered that maybe Taker personally chose Brock Lesnar to end it?
> 
> Also i liked the ending, it showed that anything can happen and that everystory doesn't have a fairytale ending kinda like with Omar from The Wire.


Of course Taker chose Lesner. Gotta admit I'm surprised that Lesner won, considering he's now 2-0 against Undertaker


----------



## BringIt55 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

If Paul Bearer (RIP Great Manager) didn't pass away last year I say the streak would have ended against Punk. And looking back still should have if it was going to be broken by a part timer... Another stab at Punk? Ok with taker taking the L but not in a forgettable match like that. Him losing is the only thing that made it memorable.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



vanboxmeer said:


> It was Taker's decision to lose to Lesnar. He probably wanted to lose to him for like 3 years now.


Yes, this is what I thought too.

Clock was five am in my country and I was half asleep the entire match. Taker had already kicked out of two F5's and I wondered why Brock does third F5 since that's going to make Brock look weak when Taker kicks out. Undertakers lose wasn't possibility in my book. Then referee counted to three. I woke up. It was amazing feeling. The amazement. I guess it was close to shock.

This is why I love wrestling. As the old saying goes: anything can happen in the WWE.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



sesshomaru said:


> Agreed. Would've preferred to see HHH end it (since HBK being retired by Taker was fine)


Yeah I agree, atleast HHH has huge respect for Taker and loves the business.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Diamondando112 said:


> I think undertaker literally like blacked out and was meant to win I mean they didn't play the music for 2 minutes and brock was looking around like holy crap I did it and undertaker had that look as if he didn't know what happened. Even if he was meant to lose what about a younger talent who is on raw more often? But still thank you taker


No Taker was meant to lose. The moment the ref hand hit the mat for the 3rd time, WWE was already panning the cameras into the crowd to get that genuine shock look that can only catched the very moment something surprising happens. The Streak was meant to end tonight, and WWE was prepared for it.

They'll most likely use the excuse that Taker is aging, his health is deteriorating and the fact that he is no longer in his prime, to justify the streak ending.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

What pisses me off is the fact it was a shit match and Taker goes down to a part-timer who won't benefit from that win whatsoever. Brock will continue to be a focal point in WWE and he will continue to have high-profile matches with or without Taker's streak under his belt. 

Fucking disgraceful.


----------



## mattpolo8 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

long time lurker, first time poster from australia

i too was in absolute shock. goosebumps cuz of it. been speaking to my old man over the past couple of weeks about WM (he's watched wrestling since day one), and he kept reassuring me the streak will never get broken. big ups to taker for going out on his back. i feel like yeah he just couldn't keep up...however...that was PERFECT for sting to appear in the rafters. crowd would've went ape shit and people would've quickly forgot about the loss.

don't think we will see taker wrestle again


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The Undertaker is also a massive MMA mark, and a big Brock fan. He saw Anderson Silva's streak come to an end, and was at peace with his choice.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

They really should have had him retire undefeated. This whole mess just left a nasty taste in everyone's mouth. I mean we don't know what Taker decided on and if this was his choice but it still really sucks.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Jof said:


> It kinda shits on legends like Shawn and Triple H who made the streak what it is. I mean *why does it had to be a guy who is simply there for money?*


Everyone always says this about Lesnar. But when I watch his performances, I see someone who gives 100% effort.

He might say he's in it for the money, but he really loves this.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Props to Taker for going out on his back and giving up something he spent 2 decades to build up. He couldve easily retired with the Streak


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



BringIt55 said:


> If Paul Bearer (RIP Great Manager) didn't pass away last year I say the streak would have ended against Punk. And looking back still should have if it was going to be broken by a part timer... Another stab at Punk? Ok with taker taking the L but not in a forgettable match like that. Him losing is the only thing that made it memorable.


Punk/Taker was a great match. Would've been cool if Punk ended it.



redban said:


> Everyone always says this about Lesnar. But when I watch his performances, I see someone who gives 100% effort.
> 
> He might say he's in it for the money, but he really loves this.


Watch his WM 20 match against Goldberg


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Dude said Undertaker let Nas down


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I don't mind the streak ending... but to a part timer?

I'm betting that excluding tomorrow night, we wont even see Brock until Summerslam. and I'm going to get pissed if that happens.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

EAT. SLEEP. BROKE THE STREAK. :lelbrock


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The reaction was incredible. Now, I know how fans felt back in 1963 when Koloff defeated Sammartino for the WWWF Championship!

- Vic


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Doc said:


> Nobody could have predicted that outcome.
> Also those pissed that Brock won because he's a part timer, Taker wrestles once a year for fuck sakes.


I predicted it. I actually called it on another forum over a month ago. I couldn't be more disappointed, but it didn't surprise me in the slightest, given that something big had to happen for 30, but none of the other matches were ever really going to deliver such a shock, plus the fact that Brock has been built up into some total badass and after Taker beat HHH at 28 I could never see him losing to anyone but Brock.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Yeah the match was pretty bad...just laying around applying submission holds. Garbage.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I was indeed shocked by the result. Be still, it was more the horrendous build and the slow-paced, throwaway feel the match had that made it more shocking than the count of 3.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It was Takers call


----------



## Tokkul (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

In this day and age, the fact that we can all still be absolutely blown away by a moment like that emphasizes why I don't have a problem with it ending the way it did. Sure, it could have helped a younger guy as opposed to a part-timer Brock, but the shock factor wouldn't have compared. I've never been so stunned since I returned to watching , and though it might have killed a part of wrestling for some, for me it's just shown that I can still be truly awed by it!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The only problem I have is that I wasn't paying too much attention to the match as I thought it was a foregone conclusion that Taker was winning. The end completely caught me off guard and I was genuinely shocked, but I didn't get a chance to soak in the entire match which ruined it for me. I had basically conditioned myself to believe that the streak would never be broken (or at least be broken by an up and coming superstar), so it's my own fault, but I'm just glad I witnessed it. I need a while to digest it all before I decide if I liked it or not.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

People complain about Taker losing to Brock, the "part timer", yet would rather have had him lose to Punk... Who quit and is no longer with WWE. At least Brock still works.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



redban said:


> Everyone always says this about Lesnar. But when I watch his performances, I see someone who gives 100% effort.
> 
> He might say he's in it for the money, but he really loves this.


He loves the money first and foremost, and he loves performing because he is an athlete. Doesn't change anything. He still doesn't respect the wrestling fanbase or undertaker for that matter.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I still can't believe it...I was in shock like everybody else...I couldn't help but cry...I can't believe they would let Brock break the streak and I won't believe that it was Taker choice


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



brianbell25 said:


> Exactly. They would promote the hell out of the Undertaker's retirement. This is another reason why I still think something didn't go according to script in this match. It didn't look like the match was supposed to end at the moment it did; it looked like there was supposed to be another kick out and exchange between the 2 guys. It also makes no sense for the Undertaker to lose to a guy who is a part time performer and is really only doing it for the money (because let's be honest I really don't think Lesnar has a huge amount of love or passion for the business). There's just too many things that don't make sense in this equation and *maybe I am in denial about it, *but I still don't think the Streak was intended to end tonight.




Its that easy.

Just let it go, Undertaker decided to go out with a loss, like all the greats before him have.


End of story.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm glad the streak ended. It was getting way too predictable and Taker was way off his game tonight. It was a good time for him to retire. People wanted Brock to be booked like a monster. Well, he just beat the fucking streak. Something many HOFers failed to do.

Glad it ended and glad it was Brock who did so.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm still shocked. I think the streak shouldn't have ended. And if it were to end, Brock isn't the guy to end it. I really like this reaction though. Biggest shock in wrestling I think.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

That black guy from the Taker match is gonna be everywhere now :lmao


----------



## JamesyEsq (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It being Brock Lesnar or whoever is irrelevant, fact is that was the most dramatic omg moment in wwe history, would you rather the undertaker had gone out with a flat crowd with a little pop for when he picked up the inevitable win?

This is drama, not real life, you will never forget that moment.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm still in disbelief. Cant believe it ended that way. I love Brock but I just don't see why so much time and effort would be invested in building this iconic streak just to have it ended by someone who wrestles part time. I'm sorry I just don't see the sense in it. Seemed like a very uneventful way for it to end too. Did it look like Taker tried to get a shoulder up to anyone else or was it just me? They didn't even show a single replay after the damn match.

If I knew it was gonna end like this, I would have rather had Shawn end it at 25/26.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It was a 100% clean loss and with just straight up wrestling / brawling. I don't know what more people could've wanted from the match.

- Vic


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Hennessey said:


> Yea, because HHH and Cena are total jobbers.


I never implied they were. I'm simply saying HHH beat Lesnar last year and after all of what came before - HHH/HBK - No one really looks good.

Unless they plan on making Lesnar a full time star this makes no sense. Even if they do it makes little sense.

I really wanted the streak to end. I even like Brock Lesnar. But in the context of the WWE and this streak, it's an awful decision. Either of those HBK matches would have been considered THE best of all time had he won IMO. The only downfall for me at the time was that the result was predictable.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*










Thank You Undertaker, for all the memories, for making me love wrestling, legend.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



SAMCRO said:


> So can we all agree that this should have ended the show? I mean if Taker was gonna win i could understand its place on the card but man if Taker was supposed to lose they should have knew it would be best saved to end the show. I mean the fucking crowd was still in shock during the triple threat, even the yes chant took a bit to get going.


How exactly would it be best to end the show leaving a crowd totally fucking deflated? The right and obvious call was the one they went with which was to send them home on a happy note with Bryan winning, not in shcck and disappointed and deflated.


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It didn't look planned guys, Taker raised his arm at during the 3 count, but he just couldn't do it, he was legit tired and beat up.

You could tell that Heyman was legit shocked and had to improvise, even Lesnar was shocked.

I could save this by either having them show the three count replay on RAW and Vince coming out to announce that the Streak wasn't ended because of a technical mistake. Or having Sting come out during his retirement speech.

Streak being done means no more predictability and that might signify a great goodbye match for one of the best legends and performers of the business.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

People are blaming WWE, but it was very obviously Undertaker's choice to lose to Brock.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Vic Capri said:


> The reaction was incredible. Now, I know how fans felt back in 1963 when Koloff defeated Sammartino for the WWWF Championship!


What? No, you don't. This crowd reaction was confused, depressed, etc.

When Sammartino lost, people were violently angry, almost inciting a legitimate riot.

Not similar reactions, not close.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Vic Capri said:


> It was a 100% clean loss and with just straight up wrestling / brawling. I don't know what more people could've wanted from the match.
> 
> - Vic


Maybe like some Asian Mist or something.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



vanboxmeer said:


> It was Taker's choice.


Well I'd never guess that would be the case.....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Also in kayfabe it makes sense, because Taker did beat HBK and Triple H in brutal matches and kicked out of like 5 pedigrees and 80 chair shots and they took a toll on him and he's gotten older so it makes sense that he wasn't as hard to beat this year.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

If this is Undertaker's retirement then he and wwe dropped the ball with not building it up as such.
By that I mean they betrayed us.


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Anyone else think the pin was a botch. To me it seems Undertaker was supposed to kick out but for some reason he didn't. There was an awkward moment from the officials, announcers, and Brock's music playing. Eventually they had to go with the Brock victory because there was no easy way to recover. And it seems Taker was waiting for some instructions on what to do after the pin. That's why he didn't pose or anything. I'm surprised more of you haven't brought this up as a possibility.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Its one of those moments that will never be forgotten. The sheer shock was fucking incredible. Whether or not u think it was right for Lesnar to end it, that moment, those reactions are legendary.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Not in anyway can I agree with this. It's only going to be a matter of time before Lesnar ditches WWE again like he did before. He'll ditch them and go to UFC and get his ass kicked again and come back. And he's no longer young. The Streak should have stayed intact. They should not have had it ended.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Lesnar was a shitty choice, imagine how much heat a legit roster member would have been able to get. As it is, Lesnar will be gone soon and the whole thing will just be forgotten. I guess they felt it was too big a burden for a younger guy to carry but I disagree.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

IM absolutely gutted. When that 3rd count hit the noise although you hear it every week it sounded like the most unnatural thing in the world.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Ultimate Puke said:


> *The only problem I have is that I wasn't paying too much attention to the match as I thought it was a foregone conclusion that Taker was winning.* The end completely caught me off guard and I was genuinely shocked, but I didn't get a chance to soak in the entire match which ruined it for me. I had basically conditioned myself to believe that the streak would never be broken (or at least be broken by an up and coming superstar), so it's my own fault, but I'm just glad I witnessed it. I need a while to digest it all before I decide if I liked it or not.


This.

I had already clocked out of this match. Still shocked though.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I heard Taker wanted someone to end the streak years ago but his opponents would always refuse. I guess Lesnar was the first person to say "Sure I'll do it." :brock


----------



## guitarhero4rox (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Legendary Killer said:


> Anyone else think the pin was a botch. To me it seems Undertaker was supposed to kick out but for some reason he didn't. There was an awkward moment from the officials, announcers, and Brock's music playing. Eventually they had to go with the Brock victory because there was no easy way to recover. And it seems Taker was waiting for some instructions on what to do after the pin. That's why he didn't pose or anything. I'm surprised more of you haven't brought this up as a possibility.


It's called selling it. It added to the whole UNEXPECTED win.

If it were a botch, how were the camera's ready to pan to the crowd reactions? Exactly. Case closed. Now shut up about the botch theory.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This was pure shit.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Personally I didn't want the streak to ever end, but at the end of the day, this moment will live forever.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

brianbell25 said:


> Exactly. They would promote the hell out of the Undertaker's retirement. This is another reason why I still think something didn't go according to script in this match. It didn't look like the match was supposed to end at the moment it did; it looked like there was supposed to be another kick out and exchange between the 2 guys. It also makes no sense for the Undertaker to lose to a guy who is a part time performer and is really only doing it for the money (because let's be honest I really don't think Lesnar has a huge amount of love or passion for the business). There's just too many things that don't make sense in this equation and maybe I am in denial about it, but I still don't think the Streak was intended to end tonight.


Promoting the hell out of takers retirement match would have been a terrible idea as it would completely remove any doubt that taker would lose. No, this wasn't a botch, WWE wanted to create a shocking moment nobody would forget, and they would practically be throwing that moment away by promoting this as a retirement match.


----------



## Gray Fox (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm going to echo what some others have said; it's not necessarily that the streak ended, it's the fact that it was not a good build up and the match itself was not very good either. If it had been the caliber of match that, say, Taker and Shawn had at WM25 and then Taker lost, it wouldn't be as underwhelming as this feels. It's like a bad joke. 

I really believe if the streak was going to end, it should've been against somebody who could've benefited from it. Lesnar is already a huge name and didn't need this to further his career.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Lol, I was kind've half paying attention to the match when Brock Lesnar won. I was in deep conversation with my friends, and then Lesnar went for the pin and got the three count. Immediately all three of our mouths dropped open and we sat there in silence for a good 5 mintues or something. It was shocking.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I guess this means no Cena/Taker..


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This match was pure, unfiltered bullshit. I know Taker's retiring, but he didn't need to lose to fucking Lesnar of all people.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Mixed emotions. 

Pros
1. It was a moment for sure, an awesome stunning moment
2. I am sure it was Taker's call, so be it.
3. Heyman will get more material
4. At least Cena does not end it.


Cons
1. Streak ends to part timer
2. It should have ended IMO to a guy who could have used the rub.
3. Losing to Lesner was so irritating to the fans that Taker lost his "moment". The fans were so pissed they did not even really want to go crazy for the guy. My guess is they will try again tomorrow night, to give him that. 
4. They way it ended I believe actually devalues the streak.
5. Taker goes out in a DUD match.

Cons win 5-4 bad move, all for a good shock


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Those poor Divas had to follow that match and I know that people were paying even less attention to them than they usually do.


----------



## Xyll (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Brock would murder Taker in 10 seconds so it at least is sort of fitting. Disregarding Brock's iffy record in recent years.

I'm just disappointed the build up was non-existent, the match was terrible and the honour of breaking the streak was given to someone who doesn't need it, and won't be around much anyway.

I hope there's some clarity to come in the next few weeks, I'm just confused right now. All I'll say is that I appreciated Brock's attempt to lead and control the match flow, it was very obvious Taker is winding down rapidly.


----------



## JamesyEsq (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It amazes people would have preferred the same old finish, come on be honest, was anyone really into that match? most people were prob thinking of going for a pee break cos they presumed undertaker would win, what happened turned it into something you will talk about for years


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It was amazing. They captured the shock perfectly, and it really was the most surprising thing I've ever seen from WWE. It just seemed a foregone conclusion. It also shows how old school Undertaker is by going out with a loss. People aren't going to agree with it being Lesnar, but that it was Lesnar just made it even more surprising and an even better moment.

The match was far from his best, but it's not the story. Everything else that happened is just dwarfed by how it ended.


----------



## guitarhero4rox (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



RadGuyMcCool said:


> Promoting the hell out of takers retirement match would have been a terrible idea as it would completely remove any doubt that taker would lose. No, this wasn't a botch, WWE wanted to create a shocking moment nobody would forget, and they would practically be throwing that moment away by promoting this as a retirement match.


Which is what makes me think he WILL have a retirement match... at summerslam. WIN or LOSE, he retires.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

So Taker will now go in history for never ever beating brock lesnar


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Lesnar HAS to go undefeated until next WM at least


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

He toured the UK last year and worked extra dates last year so at when he did that I did think this would be his last Mania, but when it became apparent he was fighting Brock I think everyone dismissed it. 

Note that Taker didn't try any of his high spots (the dive over the top rope for example), probably shows that he's feeling his age. He must've felt like this HAS to be his last Mania, I think he's always wanted the streak to end. As for the abrupt, strange ending (again only one Tombstone was hit as opposed to the usual 2 or 3) I have no idea. Maybe Taker just didn't have it in him to pull of the 'epic' match type The Streak match has become or maybe they were going for that 'out of nowhere' finish.

I dunno how I feel about it. On the surface what it seems a bit stupid, but it'll be such a memorable moment. My reaction, and just watching peoples reactions in the crowd is amazing. Had it been obvious it was gonna be Taker's last Mania or if it was an opponent who seemed like he had half a chance of winning, it wouldn't have had the same impact, I'm just trying to figure out whether that's a good thing or not.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm still gobsmacked. The biggest shock in WWE history without question. I can only assume taker must be retiring. Makes no sense otherwise. Taker's old school, and old school says you go out on your back. Still, never expected the man to lose at WM. Lol at the people being pissed off though. This is just a story, folks! We should all be applauding WWE for pulling the biggest shock in pro-wresting history out of nowhere and shocking the entire world.

Brilliant WM in all. Great matches, one of the (if not, THE) biggest shocks of all time, and the perfect happy ending that's been many months in the making.

It's no exaggeration to say that this night will be talked about decades from now.

Well done, WWE. You've proven you still have the power to leave us all completely shocked. Bravo.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Whether you like the outcome or not, that was unforgettable. I remember in the promo when Heyman said *"when the streak is broken, the 1 becomes more significant than the streak itself."* So true.

Heyman was great out there again. His reaction after Brock won was sold expertly.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Say what you want, but you all know you will remember this moment forever. And I know other wrestlers like Bray or Reigns would have benefited more than Lesnar by breaking the streak, but several years down the road when you look back on this moment you will always remember where you were the night the streak ended. And kayfabe wise,Lesnar makes the most sense.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Xyll said:


> Brock would murder Taker in 10 seconds so it at least is sort of fitting. Disregarding Brock's iffy record in recent years.
> 
> I'm just disappointed the build up was non-existent, the match was terrible and the honour of breaking the streak was given to someone who doesn't need it, and won't be around much anyway.
> 
> I hope there's some clarity to come in the next few weeks, I'm just confused right now. All I'll say is that I appreciated Brock's attempt to lead and control the match flow, it was very obvious Taker is winding down rapidly.


When did Brock lose to Punk?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Novak Djokovic said:


> How exactly would it be best to end the show leaving a crowd totally fucking deflated? The right and obvious call was the one they went with which was to send them home on a happy note with Bryan winning, not in shcck and disappointed and deflated.


I'm just saying 21 damn years undefeated and he finally loses and the show just carries on like nothing happened minutes later. I dunno it just felt wrong, i mean i get what you're saying about Bryan's moment but we all knew that was coming it wasn't that big of a shocker plus people started cheering for Taker at the very end so they wouldn't have left totally speechless.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Rigby said:


> What? No, you don't. This crowd reaction was confused, depressed, etc.
> 
> When Sammartino lost, people were violently angry, almost inciting a legitimate riot.
> 
> Not similar reactions, not close.


Agreed. People were actually predicting riot if this ever happened but it was just shock for a few minutes, nothing else.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Thank god, maybe the announcers will shut the fuck up about it being the greatest streak i all of sports(Nah, I think Favres Iron man is up there). Plus, Lesnar has been booked so shitty, I am glad he did it, now Taker's matches wont be so damned predictable. Honestly, I hope the son of a bitch is gone for good now


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

You could tell how much Taker was hurting too, Punk was able to get a lot out of him last year but being in there with Lesnar really showed his age and decline for the world to see.

I think Taker is a proud guy and didn't wanna be the guy to get carted out once a year to do the same match forever. They were probably sitting down talking about the match and Taker just said "It's time" and that was it. Cause if it were up to Vince or HHH, there's prob no scenario where he doesn't retire with the streak in tact.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Ruckus said:


> Whether you like the outcome or not, that was unforgettable. I remember in the promo when Heyman said *"when the streak is broken, the 1 becomes more significant than the streak itself."* So true.
> 
> Heyman was great out there again. His reaction after Brock won was sold expertly.


Heyman also said on RAW last week "Brock will end the streak, and that's not a prediction, that's a spoiler!"


----------



## cminc (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

I'm in the 'cant believe they gave it to brock' camp. Makes no sense whatsoever. He didn't need the streak. He puts asses in the seats on physique alone. The streak needed to go to someone like roman reigns, that could benefit from it while still having their entire career ahead of them-- so they can be on house shows, weekly tv, press events and just be an overall draw for the company throughout all of its events...

Brock only tends to show up for ppvs that people are going to watch regardless. Such a fucking waste of 22 years.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Me and my mates had the exact reaction of the crowd . Fantastic surprise wwe well done.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Honestly, I thought the caskets at the beginning of the match were foreshadowing Undertaker losing. 

RIP Undertaker, thank you for the memories.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

If Undertaker is in the HOF next yr I might have to buy a ticket just to go see it. Been around way longer than Austin or Rock.


----------



## Octavarium_ (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Completely stunned! Biggest shock ever from WWE, I applaud that, hard to keep the tears since he has been my favourite since 92. The only way this isn't his retirement is if a certain WCW superstar interrupts his speech on RAW.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Does Taker retire on Raw tomorrow? What do people think?


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Really would love for Brock to become a full timer again and get a very long title reign.


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



p862011 said:


> So Taker will now go in history for never ever beating brock lesnar


He beat Lesnar and Big Show in a handicap match on SD, 3 times actually. DQ, count out and pinned Brock after a chokeslam (Vince restarted it twice).


----------



## Innova (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Did everyone forget that when lesnar came back on raw this time, he said he wants and will be champion?? My bet is that:

1) Taker wanted to stop wrestling and retire for good, and there was only one credible challenger right now, and it's Brock. 

2)He wanted Brock to end his streak because Brock was a fighter, who had MMA credentials and it wouldn't be that much of a disgrace. 

3)WWE made a contract with Brock that he'll stay for X amount of years before he leaves if he ends Taker's streak at WMXXX today, which is what he did. 

Which means Brock will be full time WWE for a fixed contract and this win would put him high up the ladder for a shot at the championship. 

This victory for Brock opens up so many potential storylines which can involve anybody, from the shield to Daniel Bryan and whoever else that WWE wishes to put over (Cesaro etc).


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Brock/Taker will easily go down as the most polarizing match in WWE history. Either you loved the result or you fucking hated it.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Invertalon said:


> People complain about Taker losing to Brock, the "part timer", yet would rather have had him lose to Punk... Who quit and is no longer with WWE. At least Brock still works.


I wouldn't have been happy with him losing to Punk or anyone really. But like someone else said, I just wasn't paying attention to the match cuz it was a foregone conclusion...or so I thought. So all I saw was a couple of submissions, some F5s then 1-2-3...then I forgot there was a divas match or something but I couldn't focus on it because somebody was screaming "SOMEONE RESTART THE MATCH PLEASE!" then I realized...I was the one screaming it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



cminc said:


> I'm in the 'cant believe they gave it to brock' camp. Makes no sense whatsoever. He didn't need the streak. He puts asses in the seats on physique alone. The streak needed to go to someone like roman reigns, that could benefit from it while still having their entire career ahead of them-- so they can be on house shows, weekly tv, press events and just be an overall draw for the company throughout all of its events...
> 
> Brock only tends to show up for ppvs that people are going to watch regardless. Such a fucking waste of 22 years.


Wasn't "they", it was Taker's decision.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Resist said:


> I dont even care about the Main Event anymore...


This. Just fuck Daniel Bryan or whoever.


----------



## StingGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

im still in shock!


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



cminc said:


> I'm in the 'cant believe they gave it to brock' camp. Makes no sense whatsoever. He didn't need the streak. He puts asses in the seats on physique alone. The streak needed to go to someone like roman reigns, that could benefit from it while still having their entire career ahead of them-- so they can be on house shows, weekly tv, press events and just be an overall draw for the company throughout all of its events...
> 
> Brock only tends to show up for ppvs that people are going to watch regardless. Such a fucking waste of 22 years.


You are really going to let Roman Reigns a guy who has never paid his dues yet and you dont know how he can pan out beat the undertakers strea? what if he pans out like Snitsky or something?


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

My biggest regret was not gambling on Lesnar.

12 to 1 odds. FML


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The end of my childhood


----------



## Xyll (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



TJC93 said:


> When did Brock lose to Punk?


Sorry...it's 4am a mistake.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



cminc said:


> I'm in the 'cant believe they gave it to brock' camp. Makes no sense whatsoever. He didn't need the streak. He puts asses in the seats on physique alone. The streak needed to go to someone like roman reigns, that could benefit from it while still having their entire career ahead of them-- so they can be on house shows, weekly tv, press events and just be an overall draw for the company throughout all of its events...
> 
> Brock only tends to show up for ppvs that people are going to watch regardless. Such a fucking waste of 22 years.


Shit liek this irks the fuck out of me. Brock didnt deserve it. It should go to Wyatt, or Reigns, or Cesaro, or any other fucking yahoo that is up and coming. You dont end the streak to someone like that, because if you do that, say Wyatt ended it, that means:

Bray Wyatt > Snuka, Jake, Nash, Sid, Kane, HHH, HBK, Flair, Orton, Batista, Edge, Punk.

No one deserves that shit. But you put Lesnars name up there, and you can say "You know what, Lesnar can legit beat the shit out of all those guys."

Everyone needs someone in their career that they just couldnt beat, and Lesnar is perfect for Taker


----------



## iJeax (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Pissed we won't see Taker vs Cena.. Even if Cena lost. That would have been so unpredictable. I thought for sure Taker was going to beat Brock. I was 150%. Wow.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

At least something positive came out of this match: the people who post in the Random Pictures thread will have a photo to keep them busy and make a trillion memes out of for the next year.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Hey it could have been worse, what if Goldberg ended the streak?


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

*The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

So do you think anybode else besides Lesnar, Taker, the referee, Vince and Trips knew about this? I'm still not sure about Heyman because at the end he looked legitamely surprised.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

:lmao nobody wanted to see this match because it was so predictable. Lesnar beating Taker was definitely the highlight of the PPV for me. I'm still shocked he beat him.




Ledg said:


> So do you think anybode else besides Lesnar, Taker, the referee, Vince and Trips knew about this? *I'm still not sure about Heyman because at the end he looked legitamely surprised.*




That's because Paul Heyman is fantastic at what he does.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Feeling before the match happened: We all know the result, but it'll be a great bout regardless. :dance

Feeling after the match ended: :wall

Not disappointed that the streak is dead. Just very confused that they gave it to Brock due to his part-time status. Oh well, still an amazing moment that I'll never forget and in hindsight, I'm happy Brock got the win since God knows he needed the wow factor and momentum after he started to lose steam in the HHH program and especially the Big Show program.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Gray Fox said:


> I'm going to echo what some others have said; it's not necessarily that the streak ended, it's the fact that it was not a good build up and the match itself was not very good either. If it had been the caliber of match that, say, Taker and Shawn had at WM25 and then Taker lost, it wouldn't be as underwhelming as this feels. It's like a bad joke.
> 
> I really believe if the streak was going to end, it should've been against somebody who could've benefited from it. Lesnar is already a huge name and didn't need this to further his career.


This is pretty much how I feel about it.

I was watching it with some friends and we weren't really invested into the match anymore as it was nearing the finish and for this reason it felt like it came to an abrupt and surreal end. The streak was over and the match nor the build up did anything to give it the feeling of an epic conclusion. 

I think ultimately it comes down to the match quality for me. Taker made his decision and that's fine, but the match being pretty mediocre kind of sucked the life out of this.

:draper2 Oh well, let's see what comes out of this.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



vanboxmeer said:


> Wasn't "they", it was Taker's decision.


I agree it probably was the question is when did Taker decide that Lesnar would end it? It must have been a last minute call because we would have seen a very different build up.


----------



## jabroniBeater1 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



The Absolute said:


> Brock/Taker will easily go down as the most polarizing match in WWE history. Either you loved the result or you fucking hated it.


Noticed the people in the crowd were the nerdy skinny jeans motherfuckers that worship this overrated streak. most of takers matches were shit until HBK and maybe Punk.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Tomorrow nights RAW will be very interesting


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Everyone, just remember.....

*Without Kevin Nash aka Diesel going to WCW in 1996 and helping to create the nWo, there would be no streak in the first place.....and obviously, no nWo. He would've defeated The Undertaker at WrestleMania 12 as planned.

Plus, Undertaker himself wanted Brock Lesnar to end the streak a few years ago, but the match didn't happen until tonight.*

Be grateful it lasted as long as it did.

I'm a huge Taker fan and if the streak had to be broken, Brock Lesnar was the guy to do it.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

The thing is, this actually will make his matches more interesting if he's not hanging it up. Let's face it, the matches were getting predictable. Not that they weren't great but the reactions were starting to dwindle, look at how disinterested the crowd was tonight with this match. That's the other thing that made it so unpredictable, nobody was really into the one match where he actually fucking loses. People were just going through the motions waiting for him to win, there was no emotion or excitement until he got pinned and the place lost it. If that match had been on par with any of the five that came before it, it would've been getter but it wouldn't have had this strong of a reaction.

I still think either the tombstone from HHH at 27 or the SCM pedigree combo from 28 should've ended if, those were the two most believable times that if the streak had ended nobody would've questioned it.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

For the people that are "shocked" lol, are you shocked cus Taker lost, or shocked that it was Lesner that beat him?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Anyone else realize thats the exact same way Brock beat Taker in their HIAC match at No Mercy? Same exact way, reversed tombstone into an F5.
Skip to 34:30


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

So HBK a guy who was retiring or HHH who 'buries everyone' would of been okay to end it but not Lesnar?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*






:lmao at these angry morons.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

This was the most unpredictable match ever I really don't see the benefits of Brock beating the streak, but there is definitely a reason.

Heyman can push this as Brock took Takers streak and is the new hot shot in mania making it be the target to be beaten and since Brock is strong no doubt about it he has atleast a decade to go. 

So this can tell you Brock will either extend his contract (could of been talks with the WWE) for him to stay which is wise Brock can still go at it Taker, just cant.

Also Taker might of talked it out with Brock and made it smooth that he wanted Brock to take the streak under the condition he would stick around or put someone over.

If this doesnt really take into play I have no idea what was the reason for Brock to break the streak since he s a part timer.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Lets assume brock is going to be full time.

This was a perfect move. He is going to be the ultimate hated heel for a long time, and he's credible. No chicken heels, just a straight up bad mother fudger.

It was the right move. A shocking end to the streak that nobody expected was a beautiful idea.

Does make me wonder if punk knew this was coming? big stretch but im sure there are plenty of wrestlers who are legit mad about it.


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



CesaroSection said:


> Biggest swerve they could possibly pull right now. Absolutely amazing and teaches everyone not to think they know it all.




It teaches people how idiotic management is.....are you saying that good matching making by WWE?


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

reactions were priceless....this is what wm is all about.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



vanboxmeer said:


> Wasn't "they", it was Taker's decision.


You keep saying this, but it's not Undertaker's company and it's them who will "suffer". The company would benefit more from a younger star who they can build for years off the back of the "guy who ended the streak", Taker, a veteran would know that a) you go out on your back and b) you use big losses to build fresh talent. Giving the accolade to a part timer (even if he went full time now, he's a fucking beast who doesn't need the streak to be built as a unstoppable monster at all) who is never around and not a guy with years in the tank, no true defining moment etc is absolute madness.

Taker made a crappy, crappy decision. Not the decision to lose, but to lose it to Lesnar (who I like btw) instead of a fresh talent, who they could (if he decided it recently) have been insert into a three way at least. People keep saying he's gone out old school etc, but as a veteran he should have gone out on his back to a guy who would benefit from the rub, I have no qualms with him losing at all, and the shock value is great, but long term?

They (Takers AND WWE, let's not pretend the company couldn't overule him) just blew an opportunity to "make" somebody, moments like that don't come along often.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



>


He told us so, LOL.

- Vic


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



HBK4LIFE said:


> For the people that are "shocked" lol, are you shocked cus Taker lost, or shocked that it was Lesner that beat him?


Partly the latter; I'm shocked that Taker lost after such a fucking awful build-up and it happened in a really slow progressing, dead (no pun intended) match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



HBK4LIFE said:


> For the people that are "shocked" lol, are you shocked cus Taker lost, or shocked that it was Lesner that beat him?


Shocked that Taker lost....
Build COULD HAVE BEEN SO MUCH BETTER, FUCK.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Gandhi said:


> :lmao at these angry morons.


hahaha what a knob jockey


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losin...mahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/

Bullshit?


----------



## Showtime2k8 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Judging by how gassed Taker was, I wouldn't be surprised if he changed the outcome midway thru the match and only told the ref and not Brock which would explain the reaction of Brock and Heyman and Commentary... Taker has wanted this match for a year, I personally think this was all Taker and not Vince or HHH... At this point in Takers career he calls the shots in his matches... I don't think Vince or HHH would end the Streak by a part timer unless Taker had full control of outcome or changed it at the end...


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

It was a truly shocking moment but one that makes sense in hindsight. If you take a look at the landscape the only two guys right now that could believably beat Undertaker are Lesnar and Cena. Cena beating Taker does nothing for Cena other than make him the most hated wrestler in the history in the minds of fans, and that is something WWE want no part of. So it was either Lesnar this year, Cena next year or wait 5 years for Roman Reigns or some other young guy(wasn't going to happen). Yes Lesnar is a part timer, but now those losses to HHH and Cena are erased, Lesnar now becomes the ultimate beast who probably wins the WWE title at Summerslam and carries the title to WM31.

Also yes, Lesnar is part time, but Taker just lost to the most legit tough guy to ever step in a WWE Ring. The Daniel Bryan story tonight is nice, but feels very "Cinderella, typical pro wrestling". Takers loss feels realistic.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



TJC93 said:


> So HBK a guy who was retiring or HHH who 'buries everyone' would of been okay to end it but not Lesnar?


HBK Yes. Because those were 2 of the greatest Mania Matches and HBK's Career was a Million Times better than the Streak. I would thrown the Streak into a bin if it meant HBK staying. HBK vs Punk, HBK vs Brock, HBK vs Bryan, HBK vs Wyatt, the potential feuds give me goosebumps


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Remember the reports last year that punk was penned in to beat the streak than plans changed due to paul bearers death, they all seem legit now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

If the mother fuckers made it seem like Brock was a legit threat to the streak it would have made everyone interested in the match.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Taroostyles said:


> The thing is, this actually will make his matches more interesting if he's not hanging it up. Let's face it, the matches were getting predictable. Not that they weren't great but the reactions were starting to dwindle, look at how disinterested the crowd was tonight with this match. That's the other thing that made it so unpredictable, nobody was really into the one match where he actually fucking loses. People were just going through the motions waiting for him to win, there was no emotion or excitement until he got pinned and the place lost it. If that match had been on par with any of the five that came before it, it would've been getter but it wouldn't have had this strong of a reaction.
> 
> I still think either the tombstone from HHH at 27 or the SCM pedigree combo from 28 should've ended if, those were the two most believable times that if the streak had ended nobody would've questioned it.


From WM20 to now the only people I thought was breaking the streak going into the match was Orton (WM21) & Michaels (WM 25/WM26).
I was still into the other matches and during them thought the streak would be broken.

Lesnar/Taker? From bell to bell I didn't think Lesnar would win. Nothing they did pulled me into the match.


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

i think Bray Wyatt should've been the one to break the streak. I'm ok with the streak being broken, but not to someone like Lesnar. Wyatt would've been perfect since he's got such a bright future in the company. I applaud WWE for the shock this brought, but at the same time it feels like HHH just shot my grampa in the head unexpectedly. Unexpected but absolutely terrible and sad.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



-UNDEAD- said:


> Everyone, just remember.....
> 
> *Without Kevin Nash aka Diesel going to WCW in 1996 and helping to create the nWo, there would be no streak in the first place.....and obviously, no nWo. He would've defeated The Undertaker at WrestleMania 12 as planned.
> 
> ...


No, fuck no. I was debating about posting this, but how the fuck do you figure?

Yeah, a fucking part timer who isn't dedicated to the business deserved to end it? He was the fucking guy to do it? You know who was the ideal choice? HBK . If not him? Sadly Cena. I'd be fine with either of those, know why? They busted their ass off for the business, FOR YEARS. HBK especially. A guy who nonstop worked. Same with even CM Punk. A guy who barely took breaks, and was all about the pro-wrestling business. Those people, are the ones who deserve to end the streak. 

The streak, a legacy in the pro-wrestling WORLD... ended by a foot-ball reject, pro-wrestler on the side, MMA fighter. A guy who barely shows. A guy who flipped all the fans off on his last match to ditch to UFC. Which, is a pretty big possibility he'll do again. But he was the fucking guy? He was the ideal choice? Stop snorting the shit you're snorting. 

An ideal choice is a guy who lasted as long as Taker, or someone who busted their ass off for the business, for years. And still has years to go. Not a guy who gains NOTHING from this. So what do you do with Lesnar? Just tag on "THE STREAK KILLER" under his name? Big fucking deal. I'd say, well maybe this starts a whole new thing at WM called "TO SLAY THE BEAST" match or some shit like that, but fuck no. 

This was a mistake. The worst mistake they could do. And it was a shitty decision all around. I'm fine with people having their opinion. I wasn't even going to post here. I'm glad some people enjoyed it. 

But don't even start spewing out bull shit saying "TAKER WAS THE IDEAL CHOICE". That's a fucking lie, and you need to stop posting if you, in all reality, think a guy who treats pro-wrestling like his side thing should end one of the most legendary things in the pro-wrestling world. 

To me? I consider everything Taker did soiled. 

EDIT: To add on, the most legendary streak in pro-wrestling history was also ended by one of the worst feuds to build it up, a really slow ass and shitty battle, that the crowd was even dead for. It shouldn't have happened. If it was planned for awhile? One of the two should have had the fucking balls and brains to say "It shouldn't go down like this." It was a pathetic match, to end what now seems like a ruined streak. 

Good job, WWE. Good job, Taker for the stupid fucking decision like this. If this shows Taker's intelligent? Bravo for being a fucking idiot. 

Edit: Edit: If this is the idea of a surprise, well shit. This is like opening a gift shaped like a PS4 box and pulling out a fucking ugly Christmas sweater.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> You keep saying this, but it's not Undertaker's company and it's them who will "suffer". The company would benefit more from a younger star who they can build for years off the back of the "guy who ended the streak", Taker, a veteran would know that a) you go out on your back and b) you use big losses to build fresh talent. Giving the accolade to a part timer (even if he went full time now, he's a fucking beast who doesn't need the streak to be built as a unstoppable monster at all) who is never around and not a guy with years in the tank, no true defining moment etc is absolute madness.
> 
> Taker made a crappy, crappy decision. Not the decision to lose, but to lose it to Lesnar (who I like btw) instead of a fresh talent, who they could (if he decided it recently) have been insert into a three way at least. People keep saying he's gone out old school etc, but as a veteran he should have gone out on his back to a guy who would benefit from the rub, I have no qualms with him losing at all, and the shock value is great, but long term?
> 
> They (Takers AND WWE, let's not pretend the company couldn't overule him) just blew an opportunity to "make" somebody, moments like that don't come along often.


Taker was obviously done this year.

Who would you have put to beat the Streak? The crowd would've ate Roman Reigns or Del Rio alive if they beat the Streak. Lesner however was UFC Champion. They didn't have any new Superstar who was ready to beat the Streak without becoming a heel for life.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Redzero said:


> http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losin...mahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/
> 
> Bullshit?


You're joking right?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*






FULL CIRCLE

I love it


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Redzero said:


> http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losin...mahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/
> 
> Bullshit?



Must be he wasn't exactly forcing Taker down or anything


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

If Brock will work a full year then they can turn this into a great thing


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Redzero said:


> http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losin...mahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/
> 
> Bullshit?


Yep, if it was a mistake they would have done something to change it. They would not have let it go on like nothing happened.


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It's like a guy that was in my year at school that I don't know very well has died.

I just feel weird.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jesus_Hong said:


> If Brock will work a full year then they can turn this into a great thing


This. Brock's now the most credible man in the Company.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



dazzy666 said:


> Remember the reports last year that punk was penned in to beat the streak than plans changed due to paul bearers death, they all seem legit now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That was never going to happen, I don't buy it.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Redzero said:


> http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losin...mahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/
> 
> Bullshit?


yup


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The match could have been better. Maybe if Brock was in a permanent deal or Taker was lest gasping. The build should also have been better. I guess everything lead it to be booked in a crappy way.

Honestly the Streak was irrelevant I slept through half of it. Even the Diva Match was better, I only saw the last 70% of it and that also half the time I was expressing my frustration because of Taker being gassed out every 30 minutes. 

This does bring interest back into Taker. The Streak became so shitty predictable that no one gave a shit about it. But now they do.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BookingBad said:


> That was never going to happen, I don't buy it.


Punk should have won instead of Brock imo



But yeah I doubt Taker wanted to job to that prick lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The bullshit conspiracy theories have already started
People just can't come to terms with reality and start grasping at straws.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Gandhi said:


>












:hayden3


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I think Lesnar beating Taker was a smart move, despite the match being not as good as it could be.

One, Brock's the perfect person to beat the streak. When you consider the calibre of the guys who have failed, it has to be someone of his background. If not Brock, it had to be a Cena turning heel. 

Two, you have the perfect story for a rematch between them next year which would probably be a bigger drawing match than rehashing the streak again which was very old this year.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Brock has gotta win the title now surely...SOMETHING has to come of this right?!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Brock is now the biggest draw, heel and most credible guy on the roster.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The match itself was boring. The finish with streak over or not was anticlimactic . There was no energy behind any of it.

Brock has only won like 2 matches since back and he just ends the streak. 

Even, Cena would have been more deserving than brock.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Holy fuck? Seriously? How was the reaction? I'm in a state of shock.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Holy fuck? Seriously? How was the reaction? I'm in a state of shock.


Shock and disbelief. Some people here were thinking it was a botch. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My body legit stopped for about 5 seconds


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Holy fuck? Seriously? How was the reaction? I'm in a state of shock.


Numerous shots of people standing with mouths wide open. It was amazing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Well I hated the match. Even if Taker had won, the match was still one of his worst in years. That couldn't have gotten any more boring if you had the dinosaur guy from Mrs. Doubtfire doing commentary. 

But ending the streak in a horribly built up match, in a match that turned out to be that boring, and against a part timer, it just feels like a waste. I mean you might as well have had Edge, Shawn, HHH or Punk end it. What's the difference, really? It just feels like it amounted to nothing. No new star was made, and the Streak didn't go out in a blaze of glory, but rather a pitter patter of unremarkable.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Holy fuck? Seriously? How was the reaction? I'm in a state of shock.


Crowd was surprised, the match was total shit. 

The people trying to give themselves some hope are fooling themselves. "LESNAR GOING FULL TIME. THERE'S GOING TO BE SOMETHING TO COME FROM THIS." 

I really hope you're all not really thinking this. Are you the same people who thought when Damien Sandow cashed in, something good would happen?

Riiiiiight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

taker just committed career-suicide if that was his choice. i mean, what is the undertaker's career now that the streak is over? he's no different than someone like edge or mankind now, frankly. no disrespect to them, but he's just another 'top star'. he isn't special anymore. he probably isn't even a draw anymore -- because what's the point? he's just some old guy now. what defined taker's career was not a lengthy world title reign, it was the streak and now it's over. his legacy has been destroyed; forever marred by brock lesnar.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



SAMCRO said:


> I'm just saying 21 damn years undefeated and he finally loses and the show just carries on like nothing happened minutes later. I dunno it just felt wrong, i mean i get what you're saying about Bryan's moment but we all knew that was coming it wasn't that big of a shocker plus people started cheering for Taker at the very end so they wouldn't have left totally speechless.


 Nah man, there was definitely a deflated atmosphere for a while there, picked up again when Bryan came out but it was a pretty stunned silence there for a bit.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



sesshomaru said:


> Taker was obviously done this year.
> 
> Who would you have put to beat the Streak? The crowd would've ate Roman Reigns or Del Rio alive if they beat the Streak. Lesner however was UFC Champion. They didn't have any new Superstar who was ready to beat the Streak without becoming a heel for life.


It doesn't need to automatically make you a heel, certainly not if it's a guy they're hot for and they play up big time the respect angle post match (think Rock v Hogan) and give Taker the unexpected retirement send off, then you have a star who not only won but didn't piss all over Taker in the process (not saying Lesnar did btw, just that it needn't be a heel).

I am not sure what relevance Lesanar's UFC belt has in a kayfabe universe where it's importance certainly doesn't supersede the WWE Championship.

My honest opinion? Give it to Punk last year, the shock factor over them not going "happy ending" despite Bearer's death (Taker losing wouldn't have been a slap in the face) to the guy with the longest reign of recent memory, a heel who could sell it big time if you want it to be a heel and let's be honest, I doubt he'd have walked out had they done so, so there is a main eventer to go with your new one Bryan, Cena and then Ortan/the Part Timers when needed.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

LOL if Punk won he would have gotten a pop for ending it
Paul Berear had died, punk had stolen the urn and despite that he was still getting cheered over taker.
During the match we even got punk/taker dueling chants

The only thing that makes Brock winning weird was that the build up did not really hint at this being the end at all, one F5 vs getting bitched out for 3 weeks wtf


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :hayden3


If he just held his middle finger up in silence I would've approved.




unDASHING said:


> taker just committed career-suicide if that was his choice. i mean, what is the undertakers's career now that the streak is over? he's no different than someone like edge or mankind now, frankly. no disrespect to them, but he's just another 'top star'. he isn't special anymore. he probably isn't even a draw anymore -- because what's the point? he's just some old guy now. what defined taker's career was not a lengthy world title reign, it was the streak and now it's over. his legacy has been destroyed; forever marred by brock lesnar.


How about "He's the fucking Undertaker"? His career outlasted the other top stars, AND he went out with a "decent match" (and many great ones prior to 30)


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

That may have been the single worst booking decision I have ever seen. 

Under the right circumstances, it was not impossible for the Streak to be broken. But after a shitty match, with shitty build-up, against a part-timer who is only going to wrestle one more time this year? The ending wasn't even climactic, it was terrible. And it didn't even end the show! What the fuck were they thinking!? How could anything top the Streak breaking? Undertaker loses and the commentators start going on about the divas match and Mountain fucking Dew five minutes later. I don't care if Undertaker wanted it to happen, it was a bad call. It was completely surreal. This will go down as a huge mistake. It also will completely overshadow Bryans' victory, this isn't something that people are going to forget any time soon.

"Oh but that's a good thing!"

People still remember Katie Vick and the Fingerpoke of Doom, those were terrible ideas too.

And to think, after all this time they JUST NOW finally sign Sting. :lol


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Holy fuck? Seriously? How was the reaction? I'm in a state of shock.


Stunned silence is the best way to describe it. Was a bad match, tbh. Jericho's on twitter saying shows how good HHH and HBK are in the ring to carry Taker to those Mania matches with them.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Brock has gotta win the title now surely...SOMETHING has to come of this right?!!


To piss on Punk further they'll probably have Brock win the title at ER and hold the thing for more than 434 days.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Holy fuck? Seriously? How was the reaction? I'm in a state of shock.


Some fans raged and left the arena apparently :cena4


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Yep, if it was a mistake they would have done something to change it. They would not have let it go on like nothing happened.


Yeah, it couldn't be a conspiracy or a botch because that ref never would've finished the 3 count no matter what if it wasn't planned.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Holy fuck? Seriously? How was the reaction? I'm in a state of shock.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Chrome said:


> Shock and disbelief. Some people here were thinking it was a botch. :lol





BkB Hulk said:


> Numerous shots of people standing with mouths wide open. It was amazing.





SideburnGuru said:


> Crowd was surprised, the match was total shit.
> 
> The people trying to give themselves some hope are fooling themselves. "LESNAR GOING FULL TIME. THERE'S GOING TO BE SOMETHING TO COME FROM THIS."
> 
> ...


Wow. Taker means absolutely nothing at Mania now. He must be retiring. I don't think Brock was the right choice. He'll be gone in a year or two. Why not give this position to someone who would be the future of the company?


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm re-watching the ending. Now that I've calmed down a bit, Heyman's reaction screaming, "OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! YOU DID IT! YOU DID IT!" is pretty priceless.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TripleG said:


> Well I hated the match. Even if Taker had won, the match was still one of his worst in years. That couldn't have gotten any more boring if you had the dinosaur guy from Mrs. Doubtfire doing commentary.
> 
> But ending the streak in a horribly built up match, in a match that turned out to be that boring, and against a part timer, it just feels like a waste. I mean you might as well have had Edge, Shawn, HHH or Punk end it. What's the difference, really? It just feels like it amounted to nothing. No new star was made, and the Streak didn't go out in a blaze of glory, but rather a pitter patter of unremarkable.


If you ever needed the most truth said in this thread, here you go. 

Good to know some people here aren't total morons.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Seven said:


>


looks like the typical Daniel Bryan fan and nerd, too bad he probably cant fit into skinny jeans or he probably would be wearing them too.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I like Brock but he will probably only work another dozen or so shows for the year, silly choice IMO. A wasted angle and it ends by going quietly into the night.

Even masked kane made more sense from a story point of view and Kane actually stuck with them.


The one angle I thought WWE knew what they were doing with they have managed to fuck up.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TripleG said:


> Well I hated the match. Even if Taker had won, the match was still one of his worst in years. That couldn't have gotten any more boring if you had the dinosaur guy from Mrs. Doubtfire doing commentary.
> 
> But ending the streak in a horribly built up match, in a match that turned out to be that boring, and against a part timer, it just feels like a waste. I mean you might as well have had Edge, Shawn, HHH or Punk end it. What's the difference, really? It just feels like it amounted to nothing. No new star was made, and the Streak didn't go out in a blaze of glory, but rather a pitter patter of unremarkable.


I disagree, you just made the biggest monster in your companies history, and he just happens to be the most legit tough guy in the history of pro wrestling. Punk, Edge, etc could never get those accolades.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm still just shocked really. Props to WWE for pulling one of the biggest swerves in history.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Ive literally watched the ending on replay for the last 5 minutes. It's still so shocking.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



SideburnGuru said:


> Crowd was surprised, the match was total shit.
> 
> The people trying to give themselves some hope are fooling themselves. "LESNAR GOING FULL TIME. THERE'S GOING TO BE SOMETHING TO COME FROM THIS."
> 
> ...


I think they are building up for a rematch next year at Mania with the way Taker left the ring. Story writes itself and will be better than rehashing the streak again which was really old this year. Lesnar will probably work another angle with someone this year for Summerslam.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

wrestlemania was awsome!! cant beleive the streak is broken, spat my drink all over the floor!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Brock has gotta win the title now surely...SOMETHING has to come of this right?!!


The thing is though you'd have to make Bryan a transitional champion after finally winning the belts, and Bryan deserves a long lengthy reign after all this build up. He deserves the Chris Benoit title run where he wins every ppv for like 6 or 7 months. That is the problem though since i agree that Brock needs the title now but i don't wanna see Bryan's title run cut short.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I didn't really think the match was good. maybe 2/5? for these two people I mean, it's 2/5. it was so slow, it never picked up. There were 3 quick moments, the 3 F5's. I think that's why it was shocking. It wasn't a "sudden" (out of nowhere!) F5. Lesnar stumbled and set up for it, then boom. 

I'm glad they left it silent for a bit. There's nothing you can throw in when ending the streak.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Headliner said:


> Wow. Taker means absolutely nothing at Mania now. He must be retiring. I don't think Brock was the right choice. He'll be gone in a year or two. Why not give this position to someone who would be the future of the company?


Because whoever made this decision, even if it was Undertaker, is a dumb fuck who should never be allowed to make any decision when it comes to something like this, ever again. In their entire life. And should have never been able to get into a position where they got to make a choice like this. 

This is seriously the worst decision, and worst way to end the streak possible.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Chrome said:


> Shock and disbelief. Some people here were thinking it was a botch. :lol


My friend is still wondering if Undertaker was legit knocked unconscious for a minute or two there.



TJC93 said:


> My body legit stopped for about 5 seconds


Me too. This is abysmal. Who the fuck thought the Streak breaking like this was a good idea. It feels like something they came up with at the last possible second to cover up a loose end. It's the goddamn Streak breaking, you can't build it up, you can't make it out to be a big deal in the match, and you can't make it the main event? What the heck was supposed to follow this!?


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It wouldn't surprise me if Taker changed the outcome mid match. Like once he got going he knew he couldn't do it anymore.

He just never really got into it. I don't know if it was physical or mental. But it just never felt like he was doing much.

After the first 15 min he might of just said fuck it and didn't kick out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Redzero said:


> http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losin...mahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/
> 
> Bullshit?


Yes.

http://wafflesatnoon.com/undertaker-loss-mistake/


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

for some reason not surprised to hear Taker let Brock be the guy ti end it. Will check out tomorrow.

Oh and there is no way in hell Brock is going to be a full timer now, just because he beat Taker doesn't mean anything. He ain't stupid.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Also if the WWE plans to continue its "streak type" attraction match for Mania's. Lesnar is the perfect fit, as he's the only guy you can build as "unbeatable" especially now that he beat Takers streak. Has Lesnar ever lost at Mania? I don't even remember who won at Mania 20.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*










On the bright side, at least we got what is probably going to become a new meme out of this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Seven said:


>


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Taker's loss made watching the whole PPV worthwhile


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Even Brock Lesnar guy himself didn't know what to do with himself


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'll say it again, Cena or a hot young star like a Reigns should of ended the streak. Brock doing it seemed really awkward and wrong. Even Punk last year could of been a better choice I think.

Oh well, WWE pulled perhaps the largest swerve in history and buried the streak here at Wresttlemania XXX. This Wrestlemania will ALWAYS be remembered now. Maybe that was the plan all along.


----------



## Showtime2k8 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



jcwkings said:


> It was a truly shocking moment but one that makes sense in hindsight. If you take a look at the landscape the only two guys right now that could believably beat Undertaker are Lesnar and Cena. Cena beating Taker does nothing for Cena other than make him the most hated wrestler in the history in the minds of fans, and that is something WWE want no part of. So it was either Lesnar this year, Cena next year or wait 5 years for Roman Reigns or some other young guy(wasn't going to happen). Yes Lesnar is a part timer, but now those losses to HHH and Cena are erased, Lesnar now becomes the ultimate beast who probably wins the WWE title at Summerslam and carries the title to WM31.
> 
> Also yes, Lesnar is part time, but Taker just lost to the most legit tough guy to ever step in a WWE Ring. The Daniel Bryan story tonight is nice, but feels very "Cinderella, typical pro wrestling". Takers loss feels realistic.


Yes it does feel more realistic because a 55yr old that's broken couldn't realistically beat a 30 something guy that jacked and MMA former champ, WWE needed a shock moment that no one expected and executed and this is now real... We're feeling real emotions about this whether happy, upset, or sad... WWE got what they wanted... Plus, Taker had maybe 2 more WM left in him... Sting/Cena possibly, losing to them does nothing for their careers, but neither does Brock winning if they're going realistic approach Brock should never lose, but is he gonna work a full schedule now or still be part time, if he stays full time this could pay off for future stars that he puts over by them beating a behemoth of a man as opposed to a 55+ broken man. Takers time is probably done, and I think The E is going into a more real era where they are going to blur the lines of kayfabe and real life like have started with the Bryan storyline and HHH saying he is going to "bury" him tonight and how over past few months they've been talking about guys needing "the look"... Keep your minds open because things could actually be going up instead down as many feel after this Taker loss...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



jcwkings said:


> Also if the WWE plans to continue its "streak type" attraction match for Mania's. Lesnar is the perfect fit, as he's the only guy you can build as "unbeatable" especially now that he beat Takers streak. *Has Lesnar ever lost at Mania?* I don't even remember who won at Mania 20.


He lost last year to HHH. Come on ffs! :lmao


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I honestly thought it was bullshit. Taker should've won, but then again, he looked broken down as hell.


----------



## The Badass (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



evilshade said:


> Taker's loss made watching the whole PPV worthwhile


Too true too true.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



jcwkings said:


> I disagree, you just made the biggest monster in your companies history, and he just happens to be the most legit tough guy in the history of pro wrestling. Punk, Edge, etc could never get those accolades.


Yeah but you made him look like shit throughout the build up (minus the go home show), and he's a part timer so it isn't like they did a good job of even setting the whole monster thing up. 

The whole thing was poorly executed.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The shitstorm after Cena wins a random RAW match is bad enough people can't seriously think he should of ended the streak come on


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



mjames74 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Taker changed the outcome mid match. Like once he got going he knew he couldn't do it anymore.
> 
> He just never really got into it. I don't know if it was physical or mental. But it just never felt like he was doing much.
> 
> After the first 15 min he might of just said fuck it and didn't kick out.


The ref would never have let his hand hit the mat at "3", unless Taker legit changed the finsish mid match, while thats possible, highly unlikely.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

And to people talking about how a "new guy" should've broke the streak.....

*Roman Reigns is the only guy who I could see that happening with, IMO.*

That's another outcome I wouldn't have been disappointed with.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I think this is the biggest surprise I have gotten since becoming a wrestling fan back in 2003. It just seems so surreal to think that legendary and illustrious Wrestlemania streak is broken. I thought that would NEVER happen.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Seven said:


>


Haha. Fuck that guy and Chocolate googly eyes


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

To all of the people calling taker washed up and shit, you guys don't know how dumb you sound. Yes the guy is 49, almost 50, but he performs better than half the roster every year - Including this year. The match wasn't as good any where near the previous streak matches, but it wasn't as bad as people were saying it was. Whatever. But WWE having Lesnar, a guy who could care fuck all about the business, is the worse decision they've ever made. And maybe Taker wanted Brock to be the one to end it, and even so, bad choice. Wrestlemania 30 from there on was ruined. At least Bryan fans had a great moment. And it was the right decision I guess.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It needed to end. It had gotten old. But dayum I DID NOT see that coming whatsoever.

Which is a bigger shock, this or Austin turning heel at X7?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Novak Djokovic said:


> Nah man, there was definitely a deflated atmosphere for a while there, picked up again when Bryan came out but it was a pretty stunned silence there for a bit.


The show itself carried on though even if the fans didn't, which was probably the worst part of the whole mess. Commentators carry on like nothing really happened. The Streak was by far and away the biggest part of Wrestlemania, it's broken and things just carry on like nothing big really happened.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I think this is genuinely the most unpredictable moment in wrestling in a very very long time. NO ONE saw it coming!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Remember Taker is a big MMA guy and probably views Brock as a legit tough guy. After everything he's overcome the last few years, from a physical standpoint Brock was the most logical guy to beat him. This is a broken and old Taker, a shell of what he was 5 years ago let alone 10 or 15.

Somebody else made a good point too, before HBK at 25 Takers Mania matches were really never that great. His matches with Edge, Batista, Orton, and Flair were all good but not all time great classics like the last 5 years have been.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Triple H beat Brock Lesnar last year...

Brock beats Taker this year...

That means...




















































:hhh2


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



ruderick said:


> Stunned silence is the best way to describe it. Was a bad match, tbh. Jericho's on twitter saying shows how good HHH and HBK are in the ring to carry Taker to those Mania matches with them.


Fuck Jericho. Batista/Taker was good, and Batista wasen't good enough to carry Taker.


Taker started getting bad in the ring with his second HHH match. He was on the top of his game vs HBK. This year he didn't even leap out of the ring. He's just old now.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



> Sean Waltman: "With all due respect, that should have been saved for a Roman Reigns or someone else to build towards the future."


When *SEAN FUCKING WALTMAN* is the voice of reason, It's time for someone to pay attention.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I don't understand how it could be a botch if they had that 21-1 graphic ready to roll that fast. Either way, pretty bizarre match.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



jcwkings said:


> The ref would never have let his hand hit the mat at "3", unless Taker legit changed the finsish mid match, while thats possible, highly unlikely.


I find it unlikely as well. But he could of just told the ref only during the match, everyone else seemed legit surprised. Commentary, Heyman, even Lesnar.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



dazzy666 said:


> Remember the reports last year that punk was penned in to beat the streak than plans changed due to paul bearers death, they all seem legit now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I couldn't believe Punk ending the streak AT ALL, and I'd hate him even more than I originally did.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



A$AP said:


> When *SEAN FUCKING WALTMAN* is the voice of reason, It's time for someone to pay attention.


Taker coulden't wait for Reigns to get credible enough to challenge the Streak. Did you see how shitty Taker was in the ring?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

If it was Vince's call, the Board of Directors need a vote of no confidence in his ass. If it was Taker's call, then he needs to fuck off and sit his crippled ass down permanently.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



A$AP said:


> When *SEAN FUCKING WALTMAN* is the voice of reason, It's time for someone to pay attention.


Roman '3 moves' Reigns ends the streak? Laughable


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Holy fuck? Seriously? How was the reaction? I'm in a state of shock.


http://gfycat.com/RaggedFlawlessDachshund


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Uhhhh.... I'm still hoping they restart the match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Problem with the streak ender is that it will give them "heel" heat for the rest of their career, if you do that with a new guy who later on you want to turn face its gonna end up being a bitch

You could have turned taker heel and had him put over a new face but who the fuck is gonna boo taker this far into his career

At least lesner is in that heel/tweener territory since coming back and I don't see him ever playing a face again.

The only troubling thing is giving the biggest win in wrestling history to the guy who 10yrs ago left because he hated being a wrestler and is in it today only for the money

But thats the crazy world of pro wrestling where crazy shit is the norm


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



mjames74 said:


> I find it unlikely as well. But he could of just told the ref only during the match, everyone else seemed legit surprised. Commentary, Heyman, even Lesnar.


They were probably just selling it.

I doubt Taker would change it mid match. WWE probably had it planned all along seeing that Taker was losing his touch.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



A$AP said:


> When *SEAN FUCKING WALTMAN* is the voice of reason, It's time for someone to pay attention.


Yep


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Unknown2013 said:


> Uhhhh.... I'm still hoping they restart the match.


I hope not.


It was a shitty match.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Fuck the idea of Reigns ending the Streak. I agree that this was an awful booking decision, and that the Streak either shouldn't have ended, or an actual young prospect should have ended it, but Reigns doesn't even come close to deserving to end the Streak.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Next ppv Brock goes over Cena (gets his win back ) then build to a SummerSlam match with Bryan. It should do massive numbers


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> If it was Vince's call, the Board of Directors need a vote of no confidence in his ass. If it was Taker's call, then he needs to fuck off and sit his crippled ass down permanently.


:lmao

I couldn't believe when I read it once I logged on. I heard the match was less than stellar too.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



ruderick said:


> I think they are building up for a rematch next year at Mania with the way Taker left the ring. Story writes itself and will be better than rehashing the streak again which was really old this year. Lesnar will probably work another angle with someone this year for Summerslam.


Why would people care about a rematch.
Taker at WM = Streak, the streak's done so Taker at WM isn't special anymore.




Clique said:


> :lmao
> 
> I couldn't believe when I read it once I logged on. I heard the match was less than stellar too.


Nothing they did was convincing and the by the crowd reaction to the match bell to bell you'd swear they already sat through 6 hours of wrestling.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Next ppv Brock goes over Cena (gets his win back ) then build to a SummerSlam match with Bryan. It should do massive numbers


This. I wihs they could play off tthe fact that Punk (another indie star) coulden't usurp Lesner and that Bryan will be no different, to play off Bryan's underdog storyline


But WWE's trying to erase Punk from history


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Taker wasn't gassed. He was selling and telling a story. I bet they deliberately had a boring match in order for the ending to be even more powerful.
Wait and see. A couple years from today Taker will explain it in a shoot interview.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



A$AP said:


> When *SEAN FUCKING WALTMAN* is the voice of reason, It's time for someone to pay attention.


Or it should've just not happened at all.

Even if Undertaker realized he was broken down and needed to retire, wow, what a fucking terrible way to go out. Should've just kept the Streak in tact if you were going to end it with a trickle of piss like this. 20+ years of build-up and it comes down to this fuckery that couldn't even close the show. I can't get over this, it's all so surreal.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Clique said:


> :lmao
> 
> I couldn't believe when I read it once I logged on. I heard the match was less than stellar too.


It was pretty meh. The fear of them not being able to work as well as one would hope turned out to be true.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Or it should've just not happened at all.
> 
> Even if Undertaker realized he was broken down and needed to retire, wow, what a fucking terrible way to go out. Should've just kept the Streak in tact if you were going to end it with a trickle of piss like this. 20+ years of build-up and it comes down to this fuckery that couldn't even close the show. I can't get over this, it's all so surreal.


If Taker won everyone would've bitched that he looked terrible and looked unrealistic going over Brock fucking Lesner.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It was pretty meh. The fear of them not being able to work as well as one would hope turned out to be true.


It was the worst match on the card.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*

Y'know, thinking on this this got me to realize, it's about more than the moment. It's about more than mere shock value. A few hours ago, I made a post about the infamous Goldberg/Hogan match on Nitro. I said that the moment was fine, and even some of the reasons behind it were sound. But everything else about it was wrong. The buildup was wrong, the aftermath was wrong. The moment was great, but that wasn't really the point, nor did it cause the moment to be remembered fondly. I feel the same way here. Was it a huge moment in time, in wrestling history? Yes. Was it the biggest shock possible? No doubt. But it wasn't _right._



Ruckus said:


> *"when the streak is broken, the 1 becomes more significant than the streak itself."* So true.


That's the key. That "1." Brock Lesnar. That "1" causes me to go back and look at all the people Taker's faced over the years, and even those who may be to come. I look back at the "Legend Killer" Randy Orton. I look back on when Barrett and the Nexus helped Kane bury the Undertaker. I look at the Bray/Taker match that will likely never come to pass. I look back on when the Shield took out Taker. I look at all the history that Kane and Taker have. I think on what the meaning of Sting/Taker truly is now. I look back on all 21 opponents that the Undertaker has faced...and then I look at that "1." Brock Lesnar. And I know, without a shadow of a doubt, that this isn't how it should've gone down. A throwaway match. Terrible buildup. Dull in-ring action. Extremely limited potential for storyline growth. I saw Taker walking to the back, and I know that this was the wrong move. 

The moment doesn't matter, what shock and unpredictability that was gained in those fleeting seconds is irrelevant. This wasn't supposed to happen like this, and I'm shocked, stunned, and disappointed that WWE, Taker, Lesnar, whoever let this happen. I feel let down that something that had been build up to be so big could be thrown away for so little. I'm suddenly much more apprehensive about WWE booking than I was before, because even with Bryan's win, I know in my heart that WWE was forced into doing that, it wasn't their choice. For WWE to toss away this so casually...why should I believe that they know how to book Bryan going forward? Or Cesaro? Or Bray? Or the Shield? I don't think they quite understand how these things work anymore. And I'm sad because now it's clear that there's no repercussions, no accountability. WWE can do whatever they want, and they will be commended for and applauded for it.

It's really been a long time coming for me, I've had my hopes dashed with the "lost generation" of 2006-2010, Nexus, Summer of Punk, Bryan's original push, etc...they've shown me before that trusting them is futile, they've shown me that living in the now is the only thing that matters to them, and as a wrestling fan, this is the theory I must now subscribe to if I want to continue watching the #1 wrestling company in the world, an experience that I simply can't get anywhere else...the principles that successful wrestling was built upon are being tossed aside. I'm not sure I'm okay with that. It just doesn't feel right.

Sorry for the long post. Didn't mean for it to be such an aimless rambling, but watching this whole thing unfold and reading some of the responses have really thrown me for a loop.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



sesshomaru said:


> I hope not.
> 
> 
> It was a shitty match.



Okay...I'll just wait for someone to overturn the decision then. Are there still some refs at that arena?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Clique said:


> :lmao
> 
> I couldn't believe when I read it once I logged on. I heard the match was less than stellar too.


I was with my two friends at Arrogas, who joined a bunch of other people when they were all drinking and having fun. Place broke out in "YES" chants, were loud and vocal during the Wyatt match. Taker-Lesnar killed ALL our vibes. 

It was boring. Only time anyone got vocal was then ending. That's really not something good to say for the match that ended Taker's career. The crowd was dead as hell too. 

But seriously. Can anyone tell me the benefits of the streak ending after probably one of the worst build ups, the worst streak match, and to a part timer who never really loved the business? 

Please do.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Headliner said:


> If it was Vince's call, the Board of Directors need a vote of no confidence in his ass. If it was Taker's call, then he needs to fuck off and sit his crippled ass down permanently.


Haha da fuq I just read? It was probably taker coming to Vince saying it's time to end this. It was definitely time. All streaks come to an end. That's why we latch on to them while they last. 

Plus Vince is a majority share holder so a board of directors no confidence vote would do nothing. Lol you don't actually believe those board of directors storylines do you? 
The WWE board of directors is worried about one thing. The box office gross for Wrestlemania.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

You know it might not have felt so cheap and wrong if the match itself hadn't have been terrible, the entire thing was dull to watch and there's nothing memorable about it other than the ending itself. And why Lesnar? Why not let somebody like Bray Wyatt end it if it's going to end? It's not even about it being a bad business decision, it's the fact that Lesnar has no business ending one of the biggest accomplishments in professional wrestling history, what the hell has he done to deserve it? If it was going to end, it should have been against either HBK, Triple H, or CM Punk.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm alright with the finish. It was completely unexpected and that's what made me love pro wrestling to begin with, the unpredictability. Undertaker must have enough respect for Lesnar to let him be the one man to end it. All good things must come to an end. I'm more interested to see where Lesnar and Heyman go from here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Clique said:


> :lmao
> 
> I couldn't believe when I read it once I logged on. I heard the match was less than stellar too.


I'm so butthurt right now. I'm sure you are too as well as many fans.

Brock is the beast, but he was the wrong choice. He's part time and he'll most likely not be around in 2 or 3 years. So you can see how this is a waste. In addition, the build up to this feud was the worse streak build up since Henry/Taker at Mania 22. 

Awful, deplorable, horrendous, disgusting, atrocious, appealing, abominable, distasteful, repugnant, repulsive, fuck that.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

lol at people saying it was a botch...how stupid can you be. They botched it and instantly had 21-1 graphics good to go


----------



## Bubba-3D (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



sesshomaru said:


> It was the worst match on the card.


umm... there was a Divas match


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The Streak is dead. Long live the Streak.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



SideburnGuru said:


> No, fuck no. I was debating about posting this, but how the fuck do you figure?
> 
> Yeah, a fucking part timer who isn't dedicated to the business deserved to end it? He was the fucking guy to do it? You know who was the ideal choice? HBK . If not him? Sadly Cena. I'd be fine with either of those, know why? They busted their ass off for the business, FOR YEARS. HBK especially. A guy who nonstop worked. Same with even CM Punk. A guy who barely took breaks, and was all about the pro-wrestling business. Those people, are the ones who deserve to end the streak.
> 
> ...


Shawn Michaels or Triple H, I would've been fine with either of them ending the streak too, but I think Brock was the BEST choice considering his legitimate toughness, that's all.

And I think Roman Reigns would've been the only choice for a new guy to end it.

Would I have liked for the streak to never end? Absolutely, It almost felt like I was dreaming when Brock pinned Taker for the 3-count.

But I'm not disappointed about it, as I'm a huge Lesnar fan too. I can actually believe him winning, from a kayfabe & realistic perspective.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I hope that kid whose has had meltdowns at the last 2 Royal Rumbles posts his reaction


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Black Jesus said:


> They were probably just selling it.
> 
> I doubt Taker would change it mid match. WWE probably had it planned all along seeing that Taker was losing his touch.


Probably, just something about that whole match seemed off. Reminded me of Lesnar/Goldberg.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



A$AP said:


> When *SEAN FUCKING WALTMAN* is the voice of reason, It's time for someone to pay attention.


I have to quote my forever enemy on this. But holy fuck, is this not the most true shit ever. 

Sean Waltman, people. He even gets it. And don't say "HUH HUH FUCK REIGNS." Don't be a tool clouded by biased judgement. 

Reigns does need some improvement before it happened. But it would've done much better for a guy who could potentinally move up to being the face of the company to take the streak, who has fan love behind him, than a guy who couldn't stay dedicated to anything his entire career. 

Football? Nah. 
Wrestling? Nah. 
Pro wrestling? Ended up flipping off the fans and leaving after performing one of, if not the worst match of all time at WM. Nah. 
MMA? Nah. 
Pro wrestling again? Do you see the pattern?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



SideburnGuru said:


> I was with my two friends at Arrogas, who joined a bunch of other people when they were all drinking and having fun. Place broke out in "YES" chants, were loud and vocal during the Wyatt match. Taker-Lesnar killed ALL our vibes.
> 
> It was boring. Only time anyone got vocal was then ending. That's really not something good to say for the match that ended Taker's career. The crowd was dead as hell too.
> 
> ...


Taker retiring when he obviously can't perform well anymore. That's a huge benefit. And he's an old vetern, and was taught that you always go out on your back. So he did.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I love how pissed off everyone is. This board is going to be prime time entertainment for weeks now! 

Does this mean had Cena broke the streak would the world seriously be ending? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Clique said:


> :lmao
> 
> I couldn't believe when I read it once I logged on. I heard the match was less than stellar too.


Why didn't you watch?


----------



## RabbiVon (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Remember when Goldberg's streak ended via taser? That except infinitely worse


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

edit: forget it. pic too big.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



-UNDEAD- said:


> Shawn Michaels or Triple H, I would've been fine with either of them ending the streak too, but I think Brock was the BEST choice considering his legitimate toughness, that's all.
> 
> And I think Roman Reigns would've been the only choice for a new guy to end it.
> 
> ...


Realism should never be used in an argument about wrestling. 

I'll say this. If it was "realistic", Big Show and A&Train should have ended it. Mark Henry should have ended it. CM Punk, should have ended it. Batista should have ended it. It's a very long list. And if it was realistic, Lesnar should have taken down Taker long before he got the pin.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Someone in New Orleans took this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mania


I don't get it.



Also compress that pic pls


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Waffelz said:


> Why didn't you watch?


Wasn't at home to watch. Will catch the show on WWE Network. 


Heyman awesome once again in this backstage promo - http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/wrestlemania-30-wwecom-exclusives


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Bubba-3D said:


> umm... there was a Divas match


Yeah....right after the streak ended so people cared even less than usual, if that's possible. I didn't even look at any of it, I just heard AJ won.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

WWE sacrificied a streak of moments for _the_ moment. They wanted to prove that unpredictability could still be had in today's information era. But, in turn, they created a moment that will be remembered for many years. The man who would be remembered for this feat had to be bona fide. There's no one more bona fide than Lesnar. He is the best guy to absorb the fallout. If they put a relatively new guy over, he could end up being burdened by the achievement. Lesnar doesn't need it. And Heyman sold the shit out of the entire program, he's its MVP.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



dougfisher_05 said:


> Haha da fuq I just read? It was probably taker coming to Vince saying it's time to end this. It was definitely time. All streaks come to an end. That's why we latch on to them while they last.
> 
> Plus Vince is a majority share holder so a board of directors no confidence vote would do nothing. Lol you don't actually believe those board of directors storylines do you?
> The WWE board of directors is worried about one thing. The box office gross for Wrestlemania.


Nice to know you think I'm 100% serious. Anyone that think Brock was the right choice to end Taker's streak is completely fucked in the head.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Taker obviously can't go anymore and maybe he wanted it ended? There was no young star credible enough to end it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



sesshomaru said:


> If Taker won everyone would've bitched that he looked terrible and looked unrealistic going over Brock fucking Lesner.


I couldn't give two fucks, Lesnar winning (and in the way he did) was the worst booking decision I have ever seen bar none. What a way to trivialize the biggest thing they've built up in the history of the business. And to think, this was pretty much the one thing you'd think they couldn't possibly screw up...


----------



## Innova (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Can someone tell me who else should beat taker if not lesnar? I can never ever see Bryan/Cesaro/Reigns beat Taker. There's just no 'feel' to that. After beating people like HHH & Nash, you'll have to think that the one to end it has to be physically tougher and can beat Taker at his own game, which is grappling and brawling. Lesnar fits into that category perfectly, and if he is a full time wrestler now, I don't see how bad it can get. 

This match sucked not because of Lesnar, but rather an old Taker who has had more than enough injuries. He couldn't even do any of the moves he did against HHH&HBK in the HIAC match.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

so suppose in some hypothetical universe they have Reigns break the streak, 10 months later Reigns pulls a Ryback/DelRio/Miz and flops, now what ? 

I have this thing called logic, I love to use it, it helps me out during tough times


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



sesshomaru said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also compress that pic pls


Edit your quote.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



unDASHING said:


> taker just committed career-suicide if that was his choice. i mean, what is the undertaker's career now that the streak is over?


He's still the greatest, IMO.


----------



## seeweed (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

i don't care that the streak ended. it's finally over. but to have a part-time, money grabbing piece of shit like lesnar end it is a disgrace!

(if it really did needed to end)it should have been michaels that ended the streak.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Marv95 said:


> It needed to end. It had gotten old. But dayum I DID NOT see that coming whatsoever.
> 
> Which is a bigger shock, this or Austin turning heel at X7?


This for sure.

With Austin, it was shocking, but it was possible and was cool because it added a new dynamic to his character and the fact he was going to do anything to win the match.

For Undertaker, the streak has gone on so long and his legacy has been built around it. Year after year.
No one thought it would end, especially to Lesnar who is a part timer and mainly cares about money.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> Taker retiring when he obviously can't perform well anymore. That's a huge benefit. And he's an old vetern, and was taught that you always go out on your back. So he did.


Bingo. He was brought up the old way. You do the honors out the door. What was he supposed to do, pull a Bret Hart and say he couldn't lose because it was the streak? Please. 

Finally, I don't think it takes away from his record at all. It will never be done again. Ever. Never. Takers legend will live on similar to the Andre Wrestlemania legend. 

Some things just end. I was shocked. And then I clapped because they had the balls to do it. Absolutely perfect. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Innova said:


> Can someone tell me who else should beat taker if not lesnar? I can never ever see Bryan/Cesaro/Reigns beat Taker. There's just no 'feel' to that. After beating people like HHH & Nash, you'll have to think that the one to end it has to be physically tougher and can beat Taker at his own game, which is grappling and brawling. Lesnar fits into that category perfectly, and if he is a full time wrestler now, I don't see how bad it can get.
> 
> This match sucked not because of Lesnar, but rather an old Taker who has had more than enough injuries. He couldn't even do any of the moves he did against HHH&HBK in the HIAC match.


Bray fucking Wyatt? There's always someone. 

Like I've been saying, Brock will be gone in two or three years so this was all for nothing.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



sesshomaru said:


> Taker retiring when he obviously can't perform well anymore. That's a huge benefit. And he's an old vetern, and was taught that you always go out on your back. So he did.


 And it showed. 

That doesn't make it any better. An old veteran shouldn't have made such a stupid fucking decision. He needs to leave the WWE with his head put down in shame if he really did make this decision. Way to shit on a legacy. 

It's just nothing here is positive. It ended with the worst streak feud, and match in all the streak's history.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Black Jesus said:


> Some fans raged and left the arena apparently :cena4


Now that's funny. lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> I'm so butthurt right now. I'm sure you are too as well as many fans.
> 
> Brock is the beast, but he was the wrong choice. He's part time and he'll most likely not be around in 2 or 3 years. So you can see how this is a waste. In addition, the build up to this feud was the worse streak build up since Henry/Taker at Mania 22.
> 
> Awful, deplorable, horrendous, disgusting, atrocious, appealing, abominable, distasteful, repugnant, repulsive, fuck that.


I'm too stunned to be mad right now :lol

I do wonder if this was really Taker's idea and he just didn't care because his career is coming to an end anyway.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My problem isn't so much about the fact that Undertaker lost his streak to a part timer as it is the fact that he lost his streak when the match was an absolute disgrace. If Undertaker's streak had to end, it should of been nothing less than a 5 star classic. The fact that they had the nerve to end Taker's streak with that quality of match is a complete abomination. And oh by the way, this match confirmed by prediction about the match beforehand and that is Lesnar is the most overrated in ring performer of all time. I never really thought this would be a great match going in, because Lesnar is slow and it's sad that he couldn't even put in a classic with a true legend. What a selfish prick Lesnar is.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Who on the active roster could realistically end it? Cena's happy boy scout ass refuses to turn heel and everybody else aren't credible enough. Despite the awful build and an equally awful match the right choice was made. Brock is a former UFC champ after all.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Nice to know you think I'm 100% serious. Anyone that think Brock was the right choice to end Taker's streak is completely fucked in the head.


I thought that at first too.


Then realized that Brock IS the best to end the Streak this year? There's no other candidate that woulden't be utterly booed for the near future. Roman Reigns and Bray Wyatt WOULD NOT have been accepted by fans if they ended the Streak. They'd have gotten X-Pac heat out of the ass.

As I and others have said. Brock is a great athelete and is a former UFC Champion. He's credible enough for this.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> so suppose in some hypothetical universe they have Reigns break the streak, 10 months later Reigns pulls a Ryback/DelRio/Miz and flops, now what ?
> 
> I have this thing called logic, I love to use it, it helps me out during tough times


It would have been no different than when Brocks contract runs out in a year and we never see him in a ring again. I would have rather seen any of those three guys you listed break the streak over Lesnar, and I'm dead serious.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Clique said:


> I'm too stunned to be mad right now :lol
> 
> I do wonder if this was really Taker's idea and he just didn't care because his career is coming to an end anyway.


Absolutely Taker's idea

he wanted to lose to Punk last year but Bearer died so it was decided to hold off until this year

he wanted to lose to Lesnar in 2010 but the WWE couldn't get him signed


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Rocky Mark said:


> so suppose in some hypothetical universe they have Reigns break the streak, 10 months later Reigns pulls a Ryback/DelRio/Miz and flops, now what ?
> 
> I have this thing called logic, I love to use it, it helps me out during tough times


Oh, because a guy who will probably ditch the company again is so much more reliable. 

Crowd is strongly behind Reigns. The guy has the charm, the charisma, and the dedication to keep going stronger. 

Yeah, you really fucking use logic when you think a guy who's unreliable is a better choice. Remind me to call your dumb ass out when Lesnar leaves the company again.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

People saying taker means nothing now need to fuck off taker is still the phenom he always will be I hated the streak as people used it to define his legacy I define takers legacy as his character that has adapted and survived through all eras when I think of taker I think of the buried alive match with Yokozuna, the boiler room brawl match with mankind, of course his win against Sid, his matches with shawn at ground zero, bad blood and royal rumble, the Kane saga and highlight not being mania but the inferno match I could keep going for days.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



SideburnGuru said:


> Sean Waltman, people. He even gets it. And don't say "HUH HUH FUCK REIGNS." Don't be a tool clouded by biased judgement.
> 
> Reigns does need some improvement before it happened. But it would've done much better for a guy who could potentinally move up to being the face of the company to take the streak, who has fan love behind him, than a guy who couldn't stay dedicated to anything his entire career.


I do agree with the premise of having a young guy win it over Lesnar doing so (even though the Streak never ending would have been even better, IMO), but those of us discrediting Reigns have every right to do so. He's not fit to lace Taker's boots and never will be.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



sesshomaru said:


> I thought that at first too.
> 
> 
> Then realized that Brock IS the best to end the Streak this year? There's no other candidate that woulden't be utterly booed for the near future. Roman Reigns and Bray Wyatt WOULD NOT have been accepted by fans if they ended the Streak. They'd have gotten X-Pac heat out of the ass.


BROCK WILL BE GONE IN 2 TO 3 YEARS.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



insanitydefined said:


> It would have been no different than when Brocks contract runs out in a year and we never see him in a ring again. I would have rather seen any of those three guys you listed break the streak over Lesnar, and I'm dead serious.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Miz or Del Rio :ti


----------



## FlyinStyles (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My theory: I think Bryan was supposed to be in this match and end the streak. I think Taker knew this was his last Mania, and he wanted to end the Streak and I think Bryan was supposed to be the guy to do it. There were backstage rumors that Taker wanted to Bryan at Mania a few months ago and I think that was initially the plan.

Then Punk left and they had to restructure the card so Triple H could do something and so they could save a Main Event that would've ruined the show so Bryan got pulled out of this match. Enter Brock as obvious replacement. It didn't make sense for Brock to end the streak but I think they had it in their heads that this was ending here no matter what, regardless of who faced the Deadman. Hence the result.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Clique said:


> I'm too stunned to be mad right now :lol
> 
> I do wonder if this was really Taker's idea and he just didn't care because his career is coming to an end anyway.


didn't watch myself, but Metzler did say in the Obsever this week that Taker wanted Brock to end The Streak back in 2010 when they they were trying to get Brock to face him. Sounds like Vince actually gave Taker his wish


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I have no doubt that the finish to this match was decided in the ring. Taker knew halfway through the match he couldn't go any more. He wanted to go out on his back, so he made the call.


And fuck all of you saying it was "wrong". Taker made this decision, so it can't be wrong.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

His entire career shouldn't be defined solely by the streak. He's had a great career with a lot of moments. I think it had to end because otherwise he could never truly retire bc ppl would always want him to come and defend the streak. Him being old and not being able to perform well makes that pressure to live up pretty tough. Lesnar was the only one who could've ended it. They're both part-time. Cena would get too much hate. No youngster could ever live up to it. Why not the baddest man on the planet? Plus, WWE swerved us good. There's no way it was a botch (it said 21-1 pretty quickly on the screen so you know they had that ready). Retirement might be on the way.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Cena was the best possible candidate but there is no way in hell they could have had him win. That arena would have torn him to shreds. Anyone that beat the streak was going to get booed. 

I just don't understand why they didn't keep it intact given their limited options.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

the streak lives. can't wait for sting next year


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

Crap. I wished it was Hornswoggle who ended the streak.


----------



## takerfan88 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Taker is old school. If he is retiring (and I think he is), then he wanted to go out with his shoulders on the mat. I understand that. 

However, Lesnar beating him makes me sick. He’s just doing this for the money. He has no passion for the business. I wonder how last minute this was or if this was the end game. Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt or (gulp) even Cena would've been fine decisions because they wrestle full time. Lesnar will probably disappear until Summerslam and then disappear until Wrestlemania 31. Then he's gone. This time next year, the man who broke the streak is probably done with the WWE.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



RFWHC said:


> I do agree with the premise of having a young guy win it over Lesnar doing so (even though the Streak never ending would have been even better, IMO), but those of us discrediting Reigns have every right to do so. He's not fit to lace Taker's boots and never will be.


Because you know that. 

You sound like those guys who never wanted Punk to go anywhere because they didn't see a future in him. Guess you must love that.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



FlyinStyles said:


> My theory: I think Bryan was supposed to be in this match and end the streak. I think Taker knew this was his last Mania, and he wanted to end the Streak and I think Bryan was supposed to be the guy to do it. There were backstage rumors that Taker wanted to Bryan at Mania a few months ago and I think that was initially the plan.
> 
> Then Punk left and they had to restructure the card so Triple H could do something and so they could save a Main Event that would've ruined the show so Bryan got pulled out of this match. Enter Brock as obvious replacement. It didn't make sense for Brock to end the streak but I think they had it in their heads that this was ending here no matter what, regardless of who faced the Deadman. Hence the result.


Nope. Brock and Taker has been set in stone for months since before CM Punk left. Face it: Taker wanted to end the streak to Brock


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



insanitydefined said:


> It would have been no different than when Brocks contract runs out in a year and we never see him in a ring again. I would have rather seen any of those three guys you listed break the streak over Lesnar, and I'm dead serious.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So what? Who cares what you want? You aren't supposed to like The Streak ending. It's suppose to hurt and be shocking.


----------



## PunjabHatesCena (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

If anyone seriously thinks that wasn't a botch I have lost faith in the intelligence of a lot of people on here. Either that or Taker called an audible and Heyman realized it instantly. 


- Lesnar walked out on the company in 04 after landing the biggest deal ever and being put over by everyone, read his book it was like a stab in Vince's stomach.

- He became a MEGASTAR and the DRAW he is today via UFC, they wouldn't let a UFC money hungry part timer end it. 

- If the streak were to end it would be in the MAIN EVENT of WRESTLEMANIA, with a MUCH MUCH longer and stronger build. 

- Taker would NOT go out like this, he was out of it the whole match his entire system looked shook and fried. 

- No music was played for at least a minute when it ended.

- The referee awkwardly tried waiving it off

- Lesnar put waaay too much weight on Taker to kick out

- Lesnar's instant reaction was a WTF:S

- If Taker were to walk out after a loss it would be a big tribute with the lights going out and lightning striking

- Taker looked EXTREMELY devestated after what just happened

- JBL Cole and everyone was SHOOK

- There was 0 hype for the streak to end

- NOOOOO REPLAY?!?!?!?! After the biggest streak in "SPORTS" ends?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Dudechi said:


> I have no doubt that the finish to this match was decided in the ring. Taker knew halfway through the match he couldn't go any more. He wanted to go out on his back, so he made the call.
> 
> 
> And fuck all of you saying it was "wrong". Taker made this decision, so it can't be wrong.


No, Taker's old ass can be wrong. Incredibly wrong. 

The match sucked. The feud sucked. The ending sucked. 

All in all, the feud ended by sucking.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

You'd think Taker's streak would end in a 5 star match, with climax, etc, at least Goldberg's streak ending wasn't anti-climatic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Dudechi said:


> I have no doubt that the finish to this match was decided in the ring. Taker knew halfway through the match he couldn't go any more. He wanted to go out on his back, so he made the call.
> 
> 
> And fuck all of you saying it was "wrong". Taker made this decision, so it can't be wrong.


Yes it can. Who the fuck cares if it was Taker's call. That just means he's an idiot.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



SideburnGuru said:


> It's just nothing here is positive. It ended with the worst streak feud, and match in all the streak's history.


Well that's just clearly not true. He beat Giant Gonzalez by DQ due to a chloroform soaked rag. In no way was this worse than that.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I don't see how you can think any less if taker. He's fucking legendary. Has been in the wwf/WWE since 1991. Since fucking 1991. He's done it all and still found a way to shock the world all these years later. He's outlasted everyone. Hogan didn't even take a bump tonight, yet there was taker doing the best he felt he could. 

And I don't see how anyone saying losing to Punk last year is any better than Lesnar... Because that dude just got pissed and walked out sooo... How is that any better? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Dudechi said:


> So what? Who cares what you want? You aren't supposed to like The Streak ending. It's suppose to hurt and be shocking.


You're just filled of stupid fucking things to say, aren't you?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



takerfan88 said:


> Taker is old school. If he is retiring (and I think he is), then he wanted to go out with his shoulders on the mat. I understand that.
> 
> However, Lesnar beating him makes me sick. He’s just doing this for the money. He has no passion for the business. I wonder how last minute this was or if this was the end game. Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt or (gulp) even Cena would've been fine decisions because they wrestle full time. Lesnar will probably disappear until Summerslam and then disappear until Wrestlemania 31. Then he's gone. This time next year, the man who broke the streak is probably done with the WWE.


Who cares? Lesner still had tons of great moments in WWE, and besides his WM 20 match, always puts 100% into his work. Also add the fact that he's legit as fuck and Taker's broken down, and that makes Lesner ending the Streak easier to digest.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



PunjabHatesCena said:


> - Taker looked EXTREMELY devestated after what just happened



:lmao :lmao :lmao

There's this thing called kayfabe. I think Undertaker _might_ be a supporter of it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm shocked, torn and a bit disappointed...

I thought there wud be a small chance in hell Taker wud just retire with an undefeated streak lol.

Anyways, Brock winning was a surprise...not that he's not good in the ring..rather i thought he'd pass the torch to someone else.

My theory is he's done wrestling perhaps for good...


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

They wouldn't have had 21-1 graphics ready to go if Taker was supposed to win and changed it mid match. :side: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> If it was Vince's call, the Board of Directors need a vote of no confidence in his ass. If it was Taker's call, then he needs to fuck off and sit his crippled ass down permanently.


Haha.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Lesnar also stole the only way for Cena to properly turn heel ending the streak


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

LMAO now the theories start flying. "Bryan was suppose to be in the match, he was suppose to end the streak" :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



SideburnGuru said:


> Because you know that.
> 
> You sound like those guys who never wanted Punk to go anywhere because they didn't see a future in him. Guess you must love that.


Yeah, no. Punk has showed great in ring psychology from the time I noticed him in ROH. He had all the tools. Mic work, charisma, in ring work. All Reigns has going for him is his charisma. In ring psychology is something you're either born with or not. He may get better in the ring later, but not by enough. He also may improve on the mic, but it's almost impossible that he'll be able to improve sufficiently enough to be a deserving Main Eventer. Not at all similar to Punk's case.


----------



## guitarhero4rox (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



PunjabHatesCena said:


> If anyone seriously thinks that wasn't a botch I have lost faith in the intelligence of a lot of people on here. Either that or Taker called an audible and Heyman realized it instantly.
> 
> 
> - Lesnar walked out on the company in 04 after landing the biggest deal ever and being put over by everyone, read his book it was like a stab in Vince's stomach.
> ...


Yup, and they magically had the 21-1 graphic all set, and close-up of fans all ready for this "botch", right?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Not taking this as my credit. Somebody said on twitter that it best if Taker lose. IF he did, it be unpredictable who would win if Sting challenge Undertaker at WM31.

Make sense. I guess.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Thank fuck Heyman tha GOAT was there. Only reason I was interested in this fued, only reason that kept me interested in the match and a major reason why that ending will never get old. "OH MY GOD YOU DID IT YOU DID IT!!!!!"


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'll say this much. The more and more WWE and the stupid fucking people in it, if that has to include Taker so be it, seem to look like they have no smart ideas left? The more I can definitely see why CM Punk walked out. 

I wouldn't watch to be involved in this shit-fest of a company either.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



takerfan88 said:


> Taker is old school. If he is retiring (and I think he is), then he wanted to go out with his shoulders on the mat. I understand that.
> 
> However, Lesnar beating him makes me sick. He’s just doing this for the money. He has no passion for the business. I wonder how last minute this was or if this was the end game. Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt or (gulp) even Cena would've been fine decisions because they wrestle full time. Lesnar will probably disappear until Summerslam and then disappear until Wrestlemania 31. Then he's gone. This time next year, the man who broke the streak is probably done with the WWE.


With all due respect, how do you know Taker isn't doing this for the money nowadays? He's still performing at a very old age, looks kind of silly, and he really did not put on a good match tonight despite having a year to rest up. The guy didn't even remember how many people he actually beat, if you saw the promo he did last week lol. And I like Taker, but I know the old school guys typically frown on the idea of "being a mark for yourself".... maybe Taker put Brock over because he thought it was good for business and he's not a mark for himself.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

anyone bitching about taker losing is wrong. wrestling is all about entertainment. being shocked is entertaining to me. the streak was been garbage since the hbk matches. him losing made my night. be surprised good or bad is always good imo


----------



## FlyinStyles (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



cmiller4642 said:


> Nope. Brock and Taker has been set in stone for months since before CM Punk left. Face it: Taker wanted to end the streak to Brock


Just like Brock vs. Rock was set for months before that right? This card was ever changing and we all knew it. What do you suppose Bryan would've been doing at Mania if Punk hadn't left?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

all I can say is wow. 

did not see that coming. at all. 

not really mad the streak's over, just a little confused as to why they'd let a part timer like Lesnar be the one to end the streak as opposed to someone like Wyatt or Reigns.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Lesnar is going to be the next WWE champion. Daniel Bryan can't hold the belt forever. The WWE is severely lacking in heels so what they did tonight was create the biggest heel of the modern era. The man who beat the streak fair and square with an F5. It's smart booking and is what's best for business.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



cmiller4642 said:


> Absolutely Taker's idea
> 
> he wanted to lose to Punk last year but Bearer died so it was decided to hold off until this year
> 
> he wanted to lose to Lesnar in 2010 but the WWE couldn't get him signed


Love Taker but if it was his call to lose the Streak so casually in the middle of the card with such shit build up and the commentators etc acting as if nothing big really happened 5 minutes later, then he should never be allowed to book anything again. Same for anyone who agreed to let that happen like that.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The streak should not define the undertaker the deadman defined the streak.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



mgman said:


> My biggest complaints with this crappy way of ending Undertaker's streak:
> 
> -The build-up to this match was piss-poor and rushed. There was absolutely nothing that resonated about this little feud and the way Undertaker's streak was addressed in the hype was really not much different from any previous year.
> -The match itself was extremely slow, the crowd was dead and the final bit really didn't feel like it was supposed to happen that way. For something as big as Undertaker's streak, its end should have been a moment that would run through everybody's mind as a possibility. This was nothing but a WTF.
> ...


this sums it up


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I am definitely leaning towards this being a case of Taker going rogue and against the original booking. Maybe in the middle of the match he realized he just couldn't go anymore and was disappointed in himself, so he called for the finish. 

As others have stated, no music played for quite a while after the pin, plus if it was the plan for the streak to end, it would have been MUCH bigger than this. Possibly even the main event. The build was fucking terrible and mediocre. No way in hell they had this planned with that build. Unless of course the plan was to shock the world. 

In that case, they succeeded.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Rocky Mark said:


> so suppose in some hypothetical universe they have Reigns break the streak, 10 months later Reigns pulls a Ryback/DelRio/Miz and flops, now what ?
> 
> I have this thing called logic, I love to use it, it helps me out during tough times


Ryback, ADR, Miz, Ryder
They all flopped because of the company.

Ryback was on a damn losing streak and constantly getting taken out by The Shield.
ADR as a face was actual over not SCSA over but still over, when he turned heel he became boring ol ADR again. Hell as doesn't even have his car anymore.
Miz got made to look like a tool and they seemingly can't decide if they want us to care about him again.

Ryder, Sandow, Rhodes, Fandango.. the list goes on and on.
Hell the mid card is garbage cause of WWE.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

maybe el torito will defeat d-bry tomorrow night for the title. i mean...it would be shocking...so that means it's good, right?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

So i guess no Sting and Taker at WrestleMania? It seems Undertaker would retire after his streak ends. There's no reason for him to go on anymore, his selling point nowadays was his WrestleMania streak.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol at people saying it was a good swerve because no one saw it coming. By that idiot logic Triple H putting Darren Young in the championship match and having him win would have been great too because it would have been such a shock. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Thank God no Sting/Taker at Mania. Both guys can barely move.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



insanitydefined said:


> They wouldn't have had 21-1 graphics ready to go if Taker was supposed to win and changed it mid match. :side:


Do you really question their ability to simply copy the 1 in 21 and quickly paste it in the place of the 0? You're smarter than that.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

WM is never going to be the same again, that much is for fucking sure.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Yes it can. Who the fuck cares if it was Taker's call. That just means he's an idiot.


Agreed. I don't understand why some of you people here say "oh it's his decision so it HAS to be right". If somebody wants to jump off a cliff and it's his decision, I guess it's all justified right?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



DudeLove669 said:


> I am definitely leaning towards this being a case of Taker going rogue and against the original booking. Maybe in the middle of the match he realized he just couldn't go anymore and was disappointed in himself, so he called for the finish.
> 
> As others have stated, no music played for quite a while after the pin, plus if it was the plan for the streak to end, it would have been MUCH bigger than this. Possibly even the main event. The build was fucking terrible and mediocre. No way in hell they had this planned with that build. Unless of course the plan was to shock the world.
> 
> In that case, they succeeded.


The streak ending should have been built up like HBK for Wrestlemania 26 if they were eventually going to do it. There is no way Taker was going to lose at the start of this feud. It is like he decided this a week or so before the show.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Bray fucking Wyatt? There's always someone.
> 
> Like I've been saying, Brock will be gone in two or three years so this was all for nothing.


Respectfully,

1. Shock value.
2. They're banking on Lesnar crystallising as the best choice. Decades from now, the guy who once ruled the UFC is most likely going to look like a better choice than the guy who once played Husky Harris.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Best Brisco said:


> Agreed. I don't understand why some of you people here say "oh it's his decision so it HAS to be right". If somebody wants to jump off a cliff and it's his decision, I guess it's all justified right?


Good old wrestling fans, comparing the decision to lose a match to the decision of suicide. Never change. We will always need a good balance of utter dunces in the world. Stop being such an overly self entitled little brat.

Taker did what he felt was right and lost. Cry more.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Ok so I am 100% convinced that was not the way the match was supposed to end. Everything about it felt so unnatural and everyone seemed so confused. Im just thinking that Taker was supposed to kick out but his body was too tired and didnt have the strength to do it.

I have no proof at all of this but I just cant believe thats the way they would end it.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



guitarhero4rox said:


> Yup, and they magically had the 21-1 graphic all set, and close-up of fans all ready for this "botch", right?


He dosen't understand "kayfabe" lol

The commentators were SUPPOSED to act shocked. This was planned. Stop with the 9-11 conspiricies.

HOWEVER! Taker probably decided midmatch that it was over. The dead crowd and his inability to perform probably hurt him emotionally.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



DudeLove669 said:


> Good old wrestling fans, comparing the decision to lose a match to the decision of suicide. Never change. We will always need a good balance of utter dunces in the world. Stop being such an overly self entitled little brat.
> 
> Taker did what he felt was right and lost. Cry more.


Typical. In other words, thank you for saying nothing.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Best Brisco said:


> Typical. In other words, thank you for saying nothing.


Nice reply. You got me.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Just watched it again

Cole had that "And the streak is over"
Comment ready as soon as the ref counted 3

Not an audible, not a shoot, not a botch


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Nice to know you think I'm 100% serious. Anyone that think Brock was the right choice to end Taker's streak is completely fucked in the head.


I guess Undertaker is completely fucked in the head then.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



sesshomaru said:


> He dosen't understand "kayfabe" lol
> 
> The commentators were SUPPOSED to act shocked. This was planned. Stop with the 9-11 conspiricies.


Yep and you can see the reaction on Brock and Paul as soon as the clean 3 count hits. Brock looks like he's on cloud 9 and Paul is in utter shock. Seriously The Undertaker is going to botch the finish of a choreographed to the teeth match that Brock had to fly to Texas to practice? This was planned out to create a mega heel and it worked.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Point is, fans don't get to decide whether its right or wrong. You get to whine on the internet if you don't like it, that's it. 

If that's what Taker wanted, it makes it right for him. How many superstars jobbed for him to keep it going? wasn't it their decision to lose to taker? ya'll were happy then.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I kinda hope they just hope Taker disappears and Brock doesn't talk it up... I just want to forget this shit happened. It benefits no one how this all went down and if you keep reminding the fans, you'll keep making them feel like they did after it... maybe they'll finally kiss Bryan's ass at ever turn since he saved the main event and brought the crowd back.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



curlyspeppa said:


> I guess Undertaker is completely fucked in the head then.


And me. Brock was the perfect man to end it THIS YEAR. If Taker was younger then ideallly should've waited for Reigns to be ready to end it.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Haven't seen the match or anything from Mania yet, but hit up WWE.com to see the results...
The fans faces are priceless!!! They have a whole section devoted to their reactions. 
No, but whether or not this match delivered (some saying it didn't, again I haven't seen it), 
Brock "The Beast Incarnate" Lesnar was absolutely the right man to end the streak. 

He's really the only guy legit enough to make it worthwhile to end it.

C.M. Punk? Puhhhlease.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Catsaregreat said:


> Ok so I am 100% convinced that was not the way the match was supposed to end. Everything about it felt so unnatural and everyone seemed so confused. Im just thinking that Taker was supposed to kick out but his body was too tired and didnt have the strength to do it.
> 
> I have no proof at all of this but I just cant believe thats the way they would end it.


I think there was an option to go either way. Half way through taker told the ref. I imagine Taker knee he wasn't going to wrestle again. He ended it.

Brock and Heyman looked shocked.


But it wasn't a botch. Taker made the call. Ended the streak and his career to to the most credible guy he could.





Anyone who doesn't "agree" with it can shove it up thier ass.... If you think anyone other than Undertaker made this call you don't know what your're talking about, and who can question what Taker decides to do with his career?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Brock haters on here bitching because he does it for the money now and is a part-timer. Fucking hilarious!

- Vic


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



DudeLove669 said:


> Do you really question their ability to simply copy the 1 in 21 and quickly paste it in the place of the 0? You're smarter than that.


What do you think they were using, Photoshop? And the ability to instantly upload the image to their entrance setup? GTFO


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> Ok so I am 100% convinced that was not the way the match was supposed to end. Everything about it felt so unnatural and everyone seemed so confused. Im just thinking that Taker was supposed to kick out but his body was too tired and didnt have the strength to do it.
> 
> I have no proof at all of this but I just cant believe thats the way they would end it.


Haha I love it when WWE works the Internet marks! I don't know what I'm enjoying more. The fact that I got to watch the streak end live or this thread. 

Of course taker was too tired to kick out... He just took an f5.  It's a work buddy. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I can't sleep over this just shocked my childhood idol will finally rest in piece thank you taker.


----------



## takerfan88 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



sesshomaru said:


> Who cares? Lesner still had tons of great moments in WWE, and besides his WM 20 match, always puts 100% into his work. Also add the fact that he's legit as fuck and Taker's broken down, and that makes Lesner ending the Streak easier to digest.


Oh, I'll get over it. It'll take time, though. Plus, one match doesn't takeaway from all the great moments I had watching Taker compete. 

JR tweeted that Lesnar is his prediction to be champion heading into WM31. I wonder if the long con is to have Roman Reigns beat Lesnar at WM31, whom I'm guessing won't lose again until that day. Lesnar has some serious momentum to him. I just don't know how they capitalize on that given his part-time status. If he were full time, then he'd be the best choice for the reasons you just stated.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Kabraxal said:


> I kinda hope they just hope Taker disappears and Brock doesn't talk it up... I just want to forget this shit happened. It benefits no one how this all went down and if you keep reminding the fans, you'll keep making them feel like they did after it... maybe they'll finally kiss Bryan's ass at ever turn since he saved the main event and brought the crowd back.


Are you kidding me? Paul Heyman one of the best heels ever on the microphone just managed a monster to break the greatest streak in wrestling.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Vic Capri said:


> Brock haters on here bitching because he does it for the money now and is a part-timer. Fucking hilarious!
> 
> - Vic


This.

Bitching about Brock being a part-timer when he appears and wrestles more than Taker. Laughable.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

No one should EVER bitch and moan about Brock Lesnar not being booked right after tonight. Beating the Undertaker at Wrestlemania almost feels like several wins.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

How the fuck was this the right decision? 

WWE JUST LOST THEIR BIGGEST DRAW AT MANIA AND GAVE THE STREAK TO A PART TIME GUY WHO WON'T BE AROUND IN TWO OR THREE YEARS. INSTEAD OF GIVING THE STREAK TO AN UP AND COMING STAR WITH POTENTIAL TO BE THE FUTURE OF THE COMPANY. HOW CAN YOU NOT FUCKING COMPREHEND THIS. IF TAKER FELT HE NEEDED TO STOP, THEN HE SHOULD HAVE READ A FUCKING BUSINESS BOOK FIRST TO GET SOME SENSE IN HIS DEAD ASS BRAIN BEFORE MAKING A SHIT DECISION. THEN HE SHOULD OF HAD THIS SHIT MATCH AT 30, WENT AWAY FOR A YEAR, EAT SOME SPINACH, GIVE MICHELLE SOME DEADMAN DICK, AND DROP THE STREAK AT MANIA 31 TO SOMEONE WHO WILL BE AROUND FOR THE NEXT GENERATION. AM I RIGHT? YES I'M RIGHT. THANK YOU HEADLINER. YOU'RE A GENTLEMAN AND A SCHOLAR.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

WHY AT 21-1 AND IT'S SUCH AN ODD NUMBER CHOICE.


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Quite sure this was Undertaker's call. And I think he's earned the right to say when, how and to whom the streak ends.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

this was perfect imo. I watch wrestling to be entertained. last yr sucked cause everything was too predictable. tonight I had no clue what was going to happen after taker lost...


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Respectfully,
> 
> 1. Shock value.
> 2. They're banking on Lesnar crystallising as the best choice. Decades from now, the guy who once ruled the UFC is most likely going to look like a better choice than the guy who once played Husky Harris.


with that logic Undertaker should never been a good choice to a be a legend in the WWE since he was generic "Mean" Mark Calloway previously.


stupid wrestling fans need to get over the idea that some wrestlers have had multiple gimmicks.

yes Bray Wyatt was Husky Harris, but Husky Harris didnt work out and Bray Wyatt (well depending on the WWE uses him after his loss to Cena) is an amazing character and an amazing heel.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Dudechi said:


> I think there was an option to go either way. Half way through taker told the ref. I imagine Taker knee he wasn't going to wrestle again. He ended it.
> 
> Brock and Heyman looked shocked.
> 
> ...


This.


Headliner said:


> How the fuck was this the right decision?
> 
> WWE JUST LOST THEIR BIGGEST DRAW AT MANIA AND GAVE THE STREAK TO A PART TIME GUY WHO WON'T BE AROUND IN TWO OR THREE YEARS. INSTEAD OF GIVING THE STREAK TO AN UP AND COMING STAR WITH POTENTIAL TO BE THE FUTURE OF THE COMPANY. HOW CAN YOU NOT FUCKING COMPREHEND THIS. IF TAKER FELT HE NEEDED TO STOP, THEN HE SHOULD HAVE READ A FUCKING BUSINESS BOOK FIRST TO GET SOME SENSE IN HIS DEAD ASS BRAIN BEFORE MAKING A SHIT DECISION. THEN HE SHOULD OF HAD THIS SHIT MATCH AT 30, WENT AWAY FOR A YEAR, EAT SOME SPINACH, GIVE MICHELLE SOME DEADMAN DICK, AND DROP THE STREAK AT MANIA 31 TO SOMEONE WHO WILL BE AROUND FOR THE NEXT GENERATION. AM I RIGHT? YES I'M RIGHT. THANK YOU HEADLINER. YOU'RE A GENTLEMAN AND A SCHOLAR.


Cute.
Taker was horrible this year. His drawing ability would've only went down if he kept going. Plus he looks old as fuck. Next year his beard probably would've fallen out.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My biggest issue is just that it ended so damn nonchalantly. 20+ years of buildup and the Streak breaks halfway through the card, and 5 minutes later we're talking about divas and Mountain Dew. It's fucking incredulous.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



SideburnGuru said:


> Oh, because a guy who will probably ditch the company again is so much more reliable.
> 
> Crowd is strongly behind Reigns. The guy has the charm, the charisma, and the dedication to keep going stronger.
> 
> Yeah, you really fucking use logic when you think a guy who's unreliable is a better choice. Remind me to call your dumb ass out when Lesnar leaves the company again.


lol the asshurt is so strong here

"Crowd is strongly behind Ryback. The guy has the charm, the charisma, and the dedication to keep going stronger."

had this been said exactly one year ago it wouldn't be surprising, but saying it today makes it so retarded ay ? 

you can't predict a wrestler's rise, smart ass, Ryback was destined to be the next big thing, getting huge pops and "Feed ME More" chants, but in a matter of months he fell flat on his face and flopped like a wet sock

same with a long list of wrestlers that could be mentioned

giving an up-and comer a win like that is too much of a risk, this isn't a win over Cena, because as big as that is a win over Cena isn't something defining in WWE's history, lots of people defeated Cena, no one on the other hand defeated taker at WM, that's a position for one only 

WWE doesn't want to risk the one man who did the impossible turning out to be a huge flop, it would be embarrassing when listing it in their history pages

losing to a former face of the company, 3x WWE champion, former UFC heavyweight champion of the world and a guy who is a one of a kind performer is much more safer then some guy who you don't know how'll he turn out, AND it gives him more heat for the next year


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Vic Capri said:


> Brock haters on here bitching because he does it for the money now and is a part-timer. Fucking hilarious!
> 
> - Vic


Or some of us aren't haters and think the streak either goes on or is broken to build the future. I like Brock, but he isn't the future. He will not be here long enough to justify this stupid decision. This was simply asinine in every respect.. there is no defending it no matter how hard some people are futilely trying here.


----------



## ThaCoolness (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I am so mindfucked right now. This is ridiculous. The streak should have lived on.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I never thought the streak ending could be so anticlimactic. Am I the only one that doesn't care about that match outcome? Either way it was a shit feud and match lol.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

So, this happened. Undertaker is my favorite of all time and this really sucked the life out of Wrestlemania but what is done is done, I guess.

I'm not one of those IWC "THAT'S IT!!!! I AM DONE WITH WWE... MY LIFE SUICKS!!11" I'd be watching WWE but not as dedicatively as I did before... hey, Undertaker doesn't wrestle much, but yeah! I won't go hypocritical of it.

But really, Brock Lesner... eh whatever!


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



TheWFEffect said:


> This is subliminally putting over HHH, since HHH beat Lesnar last year. Lesnar beat the piss out of Taker, does that make HHH better than both?


Are we forgetting that Undertaker already beat Triple H three times at Wrestlemania? Seriously, where do you people come up with this shit? People win and people lose. Just because one guy lost to another guy before winning over a third guy doesn't make the second guy better than the third.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I kinda hope they just hope Taker disappears and Brock doesn't talk it up... I just want to forget this shit happened. It benefits no one how this all went down and if you keep reminding the fans, you'll keep making them feel like they did after it... maybe they'll finally kiss Bryan's ass at ever turn since he saved the main event and brought the crowd back.


Fuck that. Heyman better gloat to the fucking moon tomorrow night! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



DudeLove669 said:


> I am definitely leaning towards this being a case of Taker going rogue and against the original booking. Maybe in the middle of the match he realized he just couldn't go anymore and was disappointed in himself, so he called for the finish.
> 
> As others have stated, no music played for quite a while after the pin, plus if it was the plan for the streak to end, it would have been MUCH bigger than this. Possibly even the main event. The build was fucking terrible and mediocre. No way in hell they had this planned with that build. Unless of course the plan was to shock the world.
> 
> In that case, they succeeded.


 New Orleans Screwjob.


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> How the fuck was this the right decision?
> 
> WWE JUST LOST THEIR BIGGEST DRAW AT MANIA AND GAVE THE STREAK TO A PART TIME GUY WHO WON'T BE AROUND IN TWO OR THREE YEARS. INSTEAD OF GIVING THE STREAK TO AN UP AND COMING STAR WITH POTENTIAL TO BE THE FUTURE OF THE COMPANY. HOW CAN YOU NOT FUCKING COMPREHEND THIS. IF TAKER FELT HE NEEDED TO STOP, THEN HE SHOULD HAVE READ A FUCKING BUSINESS BOOK FIRST TO GET SOME SENSE IN HIS DEAD ASS BRAIN BEFORE MAKING A SHIT DECISION. THEN HE SHOULD OF HAD THIS SHIT MATCH AT 30, WENT AWAY FOR A YEAR, EAT SOME SPINACH, GIVE MICHELLE *SOME DEADMAN DICK*, AND DROP THE STREAK AT MANIA 31 TO SOMEONE WHO WILL BE AROUND FOR THE NEXT GENERATION. AM I RIGHT? YES I'M RIGHT. THANK YOU HEADLINER. YOU'RE A GENTLEMAN AND A SCHOLAR.


LOL


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Oh my goodness you guys... Triple H, Brock Lesnar and Undertaker are the "rock, paper and scissors" of WrestleMania: Undertaker beats Triple H, Brock beats Undertaker and Triple H beats Brock


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The streak wasn't even the biggest draw, if it was they wouldn't need the Rock(or Lesnar for that matter) back for three years back to back. Shawn retiring and triple h jobbing twice as babyfaces put it over at a certain level, and the marks kept overrating it as if some kinda mega draw. It never was that to WWE's broader fanbase. However it was special to the wrestling community.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Thread has went to shit. Not surprising. 

Brock absolutely should not have been the one to end the Streak. It should have either never ended or someone deserving should have had the chance to end it. Unfortunately, can't think of anyone on the roster both deserving and who would benefit from ending the Streak. Some are missing one, some the other.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Headliner said:


> How the fuck was this the right decision?
> 
> WWE JUST LOST THEIR BIGGEST DRAW AT MANIA AND GAVE THE STREAK TO A PART TIME GUY WHO WON'T BE AROUND IN TWO OR THREE YEARS. INSTEAD OF GIVING THE STREAK TO AN UP AND COMING STAR WITH POTENTIAL TO BE THE FUTURE OF THE COMPANY. HOW CAN YOU NOT FUCKING COMPREHEND THIS. IF TAKER FELT HE NEEDED TO STOP, THEN HE SHOULD HAVE READ A FUCKING BUSINESS BOOK FIRST TO GET SOME SENSE IN HIS DEAD ASS BRAIN BEFORE MAKING A SHIT DECISION. THEN HE SHOULD OF HAD THIS SHIT MATCH AT 30, WENT AWAY FOR A YEAR, EAT SOME SPINACH, GIVE MICHELLE SOME DEADMAN DICK, AND DROP THE STREAK AT MANIA 31 TO SOMEONE WHO WILL BE AROUND FOR THE NEXT GENERATION. AM I RIGHT? YES I'M RIGHT. THANK YOU HEADLINER. YOU'RE A GENTLEMAN AND A SCHOLAR.


I thought you said you weren't serious? This sure looks like a serious case of the ass chap to me. Haha.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Camoron said:


> Are we forgetting that Undertaker already beat Triple H three times at Wrestlemania? Seriously, where do you people come up with this shit? People win and people lose. Just because one guy lost to another guy before winning over a third guy doesn't make the second guy better than the third.


Hey man I'm sure HHH is thinking the same thing. He lost to Bryan but was indirectly put over in Taker's match lol. "I beat the guy that beat Undertaker" lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



SideburnGuru said:


> Realism should never be used in an argument about wrestling.
> 
> I'll say this. If it was "realistic", Big Show and A&Train should have ended it. Mark Henry should have ended it. CM Punk, should have ended it. Batista should have ended it. It's a very long list. And if it was realistic, Lesnar should have taken down Taker long before he got the pin.


Yeah, I forgot about how old and weak Undertaker is getting while I was typing that.

I could agree with most of those names, not so much A-Train or CM Punk though.

But as far as kayfabe, Lesnar was the perfect choice to me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



sesshomaru said:


> Cute.
> Taker was horrible this year. His drawing ability would've only went down if he kept going. Plus he looks old as fuck. Next year his beard probably would've fallen out.


Get a clue. Age didn't matter and it had no effect on the streak drawing power. The only way Taker would have been effected negatively is if he wrestled full time or worked more dates, but it's only Mania so Taker was still special. 


............AND NOW HE'S NOT.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Yes it can. Who the fuck cares if it was Taker's call. That just means he's an idiot.


It absolutely was Takers call.

If he's an idiot than why do you care about The Streak or how some "idiot" decides to end his career? You either respect him, his career, and his decision or you don't.


There are some dumb fucking weirdos on this board.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



dougfisher_05 said:


> I thought you said you weren't serious? This sure looks like a serious case of the ass chap to me. Haha.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I wasn't serious about the Board with Vince thing, but yes I am serious that Brock was the wrong choice. 

And to lose the streak with this shitty ass build up. The worse build up since Mania 22. :jay


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> How the fuck was this the right decision?
> 
> WWE JUST LOST THEIR BIGGEST DRAW AT MANIA AND GAVE THE STREAK TO A PART TIME GUY WHO WON'T BE AROUND IN TWO OR THREE YEARS. INSTEAD OF GIVING THE STREAK TO AN UP AND COMING STAR WITH POTENTIAL TO BE THE FUTURE OF THE COMPANY. HOW CAN YOU NOT FUCKING COMPREHEND THIS. IF TAKER FELT HE NEEDED TO STOP, THEN HE SHOULD HAVE READ A FUCKING BUSINESS BOOK FIRST TO GET SOME SENSE IN HIS DEAD ASS BRAIN BEFORE MAKING A SHIT DECISION. THEN HE SHOULD OF HAD THIS SHIT MATCH AT 30, WENT AWAY FOR A YEAR, EAT SOME SPINACH, GIVE MICHELLE SOME DEADMAN DICK, AND DROP THE STREAK AT MANIA 31 TO SOMEONE WHO WILL BE AROUND FOR THE NEXT GENERATION. AM I RIGHT? YES I'M RIGHT. THANK YOU HEADLINER. YOU'RE A GENTLEMAN AND A SCHOLAR.


:banderas


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



PhilThePain said:


> Oh my goodness you guys... Triple H, Brock Lesnar and Undertaker are the "rock, paper and scissors" of WrestleMania: Undertaker beats Triple H, Brock beats Undertaker and Triple H beats Brock


Undertaker beat HHH twice, undertaker has never beaten Brock, Brock also beat HHH twice at two different PPVs. :lol


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



> WHY AT 21-1 AND IT'S SUCH AN ODD NUMBER CHOICE.


Because 21 is a lucky number.



> Or some of us aren't haters and think the streak either goes on or is broken to build the future. I like Brock, but he isn't the future. He will not be here long enough to justify this stupid decision. This was simply asinine in every respect.. there is no defending it no matter how hard some people are futilely trying here.


Buyrates are up when Lesnar is on a PPV card. This is a matter of undeniable fact.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Taker was doing a lot of talking during the match. They should have brought tea and bikkies out. There's less chatter at bingo night.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

well done wwe.

all i can say is that im shocked. didn't see this coming. kudos. also, most importantly - thank you taker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I agree with those who are MINDFUCKED right now and just face palming themselves at Taker jobbing his streak in an uneventful horrific way.

EVEN if granted Taker can't fucking wrestle much and is in pain..there should have been a way for him to win tonight...and have him give it up to someone who's able to get the torch passed to them...this could have done wonders for many other talents


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Dudechi said:


> It absolutely was Takers call.
> 
> If he's an idiot than why do you care about The Streak or how some "idiot" decides to end his career? You either respect him, his career, and his decision or you don't.
> 
> ...


I just explained it and you ignored it. Taker didn't think this through correctly. 

Don't ever call me a weirdo again.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jack Thwagger said:


> WHY AT 21-1 AND IT'S SUCH AN ODD NUMBER CHOICE.


You know probably pure conicendence but being an Atheist you have to know about the bible to debate.

But


Revelations 21.1 said:


> "And I saw a new heaven and a new earth: for the first heaven and the first earth were passed away; and there was no more sea"


Thought that was rather fitting with the numbers.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Man, imagine a Lesnar/Brayn feud for the title now.

Ultimate Heel vs Ultimate Face!


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Get a clue. Age didn't matter and it had no effect on the streak drawing power. The only way Taker would have been effected negatively is if he wrestled full time or worked more dates, but it's only Mania so Taker was still special.
> 
> 
> ............AND NOW HE'S NOT.


The streak was over either way. Taker is done. He'll never wrestle again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

EVEN if....

Taker was for sure done wrestling...he should have NOT lost..just kept it undefeated.

ONLY other option is ...maybe this is a reward for Brock if he signed full time I don't know :hmm:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Brock should have 'broken Taker's arm' with a kimura or something. Would have been cooler to see than spamming F5s.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I never thought the streak ending could be so anticlimactic. Am I the only one that doesn't care about that match outcome? Either way it was a shit feud and match lol.


Same. I'm a big Taker mark but I mark for Lesnar as well so I don't really give a fuck if he ended the streak. I mean I understand it was a bad decision from a business perspective but I don't really give a shit. I actually kind of marked because of how unpredictable it was. 

The thing that gets me is how garbage the match and the overall feud was. I guess Taker really wanted the streak to end because he knew he couldn't go in the ring anymore.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Vic Capri said:


> Because 21 is a lucky number.
> 
> 
> 
> *Buyrates are up when Lesnar is on a PPV card.* This is a matter of undeniable fact.


Summerslam 2013 against Punk?


----------



## takerfan88 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Rick_James said:


> With all due respect, how do you know Taker isn't doing this for the money nowadays? He's still performing at a very old age, looks kind of silly, and he really did not put on a good match tonight despite having a year to rest up. The guy didn't even remember how many people he actually beat, if you saw the promo he did last week lol. And I like Taker, but I know the old school guys typically frown on the idea of "being a mark for yourself".... maybe Taker put Brock over because he thought it was good for business and he's not a mark for himself.


I'm sure Taker does or did do it for the money. 

I don't think he put on a good match tonight because I think they were trying to tell a story that Undertaker is broken down and done. And maybe he is. 

In my opinion, the streak was the one thing they had to recreate Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant. Maybe Roman Reigns was the future (I'm high on him) or maybe somebody else. I don't know. I am open to how they capitalize on this. Lesnar's momentum is arguably higher now than it was when he returned after WM28, so I am interested in how they proceed. He could be a major villain heading into WM31. 

I have an open mind. It's just a tough pill to swallow.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Yes, Lesnar isn't going to be around forever, but there's no saying that Heyman won't stick around. This benefits him and whoever may be associated with him in the future.


----------



## PunjabHatesCena (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I can not belive people don't see there was an audible. As for the 21-1 with the team they have it literally takes them 1 minute to come up with that graphic. Cut, Copy, Past  ....THERE WAS NO RE PLAY OF THE STREAK ENDING FOR GODSAKES

Taker got tired of the dead crowd, he knew he lost it, and his entire system was FRIED that is why he let it end + shocked the world.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Never doubt #BadNewsBarrett...


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Same. I'm a big Taker mark but I mark for Lesnar as well so I don't really give a fuck if he ended the streak. I mean I understand it was a bad decision from a business perspective but I don't really give a shit. I actually kind of marked because of how unpredictable it was.
> 
> The thing that gets me is how garbage the match and the overall feud was. I guess Taker really wanted the streak to end because he knew he couldn't go in the ring anymore.


Its like, Taker can't go anymore, so he has to retire. What difference does it matter to me if he retired with the streak in tact or not? Either way it was clear this was his last match, at least it damn sure better have been because he is finished.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Lesnar is a top heel that lacked proper booking - they just gave it to him with this streak, he is truly "the next big thing" again with this. This was the shock value type of moment that he needed, he got it, and I guarantee you his next feuds will be money. 

*Anyone* else beating Taker here would not work as well. If it was some young guy like Rusev or something.... fans would turn on the product. They are still upset with Lesnar, but at least it's believable. Wrestling is all about putting people over at some point, and Taker had 22 years of build up, but he put over a guy that will likely bring VERY good business now. If the streak wasn't broken, people would talk about it, but not the way they are talking about it now. You might get the occasional weirdo's that buy streak DVD's.... but that's really it.

And yes, people pay money to see Taker at Mania, but after 22 matches at Wrestlemania... they really need to retire him and make a new star that will cause people to want to buy the show.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Rest in Peace, WrestleMania...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My stomach is still twisted in rage over that.. I don't even know.. I can't even talk about it coherently yet.. To see that, doesn't give a fuck about the business or the fans part timer have that moment.. It just makes me want to vomit.. 

But it is what it is, I am still not re-upping my network subscription unless there is some kind of explanation from the WWE. I know my 10 dollars a month isn't going to hurt them, my one voice means nothing, but I am still going to say I am sickened because I need to get it out.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Dudechi said:


> The streak was over either way. Taker is done. *He'll never wrestle again.*


Of course he will. You think that this is how they are going to send off Undertaker?

No chance in hell.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Vic Capri said:


> Because 21 is a lucky number.
> 
> 
> 
> Buyrates are up when Lesnar is on a PPV card. This is a matter of undeniable fact.


And buyrates mean shit anymore... and instead of building the next decade for a star, you blow your wad on a guy that might not even be here after a year. Yay.. what an idiotic decision. IF it was Taker.. still stupid, just stay the fuck home and leave with the streak intact instead of slapping everyone in the face, especially the stars in the back that you just forever put a cloud over their WM moment with this stupidity.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



takerfan88 said:


> I'm sure Taker does or did do it for the money.
> 
> I don't think he put on a good match tonight because I think they were trying to tell a story that Undertaker is broken down and done. And maybe he is.
> 
> ...


I agree it's a huge pill to swallow.... biggest shock I've seen in the 2 decades that I've watched (albeit, on and off lol).... but this may be a day we all remember a long long time from now.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jof said:


> Summerslam 2013 against Punk?


Compared to what? 2012 Summerslam buy rates that had Brock on the card? 

think before posting jr. 

Maybe Punk was the problem drawing in that feud, because HHH/Brock drew like hotcakes SS 2012 compared to SS 2011.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm in the "if they were going to end it here they might as well have ended it last year" camp.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Taker will wrestle again. You can bet your life on it.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Let's see, shock and awe or a career threatening match down the line where it's obvious Undertaker loses? I choose shock and awe.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



takerfan88 said:


> I'm sure Taker does or did do it for the money.
> 
> I don't think he put on a good match tonight because I think they were trying to tell a story that Undertaker is broken down and done. And maybe he is.
> 
> ...


Not really. When he returned he was legit as it can get, he was no fake/scripted pro-wrestler. True legitimacy from an MMA background trumps anything prowrestling related. Ofcourse Cena ruined him instantly.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



JY57 said:


> didn't watch myself, but Metzler did say in the Obsever this week that Taker wanted Brock to end The Streak back in 2010 when they they were trying to get Brock to face him. Sounds like Vince actually gave Taker his wish


Yep.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Honestly, the loss was very anti-climactic. It's didn't feel so impactful, IMO.


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I never liked the idea of Undertaker losing his streak and then riding off into the sunset.

To me this gives his future a whole new dynamic, something fresh which we haven't gotten in a long time. You could see the final evolution of the Undertaker, a man no longer "otherworldly" and unbeatable; a man more and more real who has to come to terms with the fact that he is no longer what he was.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Anyone who voted yes on that poll needs is fucking dense, plain and simple. 20+ years and it ends casually with a tinkle. Abysmal. 

Lesnar didn't need the win (especially since he'll be wrestling, what, 2 more times this year?) but EVEN IF you agree that Lesnar was an okay choice to break the Streak, I don't think anyone can agree that this was the way to go about doing it. Shit match, shit position on the card, shit ending, shit reactions from the company... it's incredible how badly they managed to screw up something that should've been impossible to mess up.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

This was THE most shocking and unexpected thing in wrestling history. Not just match history, but in all the history of wwe, this was THE most surprising that ever happened. Easily. Everyone thought Taker would win, every dirtsheet said he'd win, betting sites had it has 100 to 1 odds that he'd win. When it happened I was in shock, my legs felt numb, I had to lay down with my mouth agape, almost felt like a dream. Undertaker's my favorite of all time and I think this was all terrible. Cant wait to see the reaction on tomorrow's RAW.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Dudechi said:


> It absolutely was Takers call.
> 
> If he's an idiot than why do you care about The Streak or how some "idiot" decides to end his career? You either respect him, his career, and his decision or you don't.
> 
> ...


People can respect him and his career. But people just don't LIKE his choice, including me. It was just a dumb choice. If Shawn did his last job to The fucking Rock, it would be the same shit.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

They absolutely shocked us, no doubt. Either Taker is done and this is how he's hanging it up, or it could be a set up for Taker to say he's done tomorrow night and Sting shows up for one final challenge.

It is very interesting that Lesnar was the "chosen one". I remember reading that back when Taker/Lesnar had the staredown at the UFC event, Taker wanted Lesnar to be the one to end The Streak back then. Obviously it didn't come to fruition then, but it seems like Lesnar has been the one Taker wanted all along. 

I can't say I agree with it...but if I'm going to look at the bright side of things, it would have to be based in optimism that WWE hopefully negotiated with Lesnar to be around more frequently with giving him this kind of a rub. If Lesnar is around for more dates every year, and not just 3 PPVs a year, and is built as the top monster heel he SHOULD be, then I think I can be ok with this. 

Will Lesnar be around closer to full time? Probably not. But hey, here's to hoping. Some great programs that could be done with Lesnar...starting first and foremost with Bryan.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Taker will wrestle again. You can bet your life on it.


Why would he? He already knows tonight was an embarrassment. Why do it again.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

IF Sting and The Undertaker are facing off at Wrestlemania 31 to end their careers then it was smart to take the streak out of it.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

They could still do that match, with that has-been Sting at summerslam.


----------



## loveandtheft (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Anyone who voted yes on that poll needs is fucking dense, plain and simple. 20+ years and it ends casually with a tinkle. Abysmal.


How is a completely unexpected loss that shocked the whole crowd "casually with a tinkle" exactly? There was noting casual about it. It was HUGE.


----------



## Grimmetal (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Definitely the right call. It was Taker's call and that made it right.
He wanted it to end and end it did. Can anyone here honestly say that anyone else deserved to beat one of the most traditional wrestlers left?
If I'm Undertaker, then I take one good look in that locker room and immediately say "No one here has paid the dues that I have."

You can make a case for Triple H or Shawn Michaels. They would've been better candidates. But that was up to 5 years ago. Taker felt he still had it to keep going. A lot happens in the 365 days between these matches. Taker is human just like all of us and he probably finally felt it was time to start wrapping up loose ends.

I've read that Taker didn't want to retire with the Streak. I've read the WWE wanted to keep it going as it was the only selling point for Taker at this point. I believe both.
Lesnar may not have been the perfect guy, but he was a better choice than leaving Cena or HHH with the burden. Cena is cementing his legacy as the ultimate tweener. Triple H has enough baggage to go with his shovel.

Lesnar really was a good choice and he had paid his dues. Maybe not recently. But if we're counting 21 years of a career, why does Lesnar's full career get discounted?

ALL that being said, the Streak won't overshadow a potential Sting/Taker matchup that will most likely send both of them into retirement. And that is fitting. They should have their full careers on display and not just one aspect of one guy's career on the line.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I think it's great just how built up "The Streak" had become.
Ever since it became a thing, they've tried to give Taker the most credible or popular opponents at that given time. Each time you thought maybe this guy will beat it, probably not, but maaayybe..

By now, everyone had pretty much had it in their head that "The Streak" was untouchable and a foregone conclusion that Taker would win. That is what makes Brock winning tonight at Mania so great. NO ONE saw it coming and again the right man went over. 

Logic: Taker is an MMA type of guy. Brock was huge in UFC. Taker respects Brock enough to do the job. Some of you would rather see someone like Bray Wyatt, for example, end the streak but look at it from Taker's POV. 

Bray is most likely nothing more than a hot up and coming "rookie" in his eyes right now. No, the guy to end Taker's streak had to be 100% credible and NO ONE is more 100% credible in WWE right now than Brock Lesnar. He's a cross over athlete this likes of which WWE has never seen outside of maybe Kurt Angle, except that he's bigger and badder and probably more well known. 

I'm looking forward to Brock, Heyman, and a tombstone prop in the ring tomorrow with THE STREAK etched on it.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

YES YES YES

FUCKINF FINALLY

I WAITED IT FOR SO LONG

FUCK YOU TAKER, FUCK THAT STREAK

HAIL LESNAR


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Something had to have happened fairly quickly because I just don't think it would be the choice of WWE to end The Streak like that. I don't think Brock is a bad choice but if this was the plan all along this wouldn't have been the build up. Just got a feeling Taker called an audible. Even if it wasn't I bet the only people that knew were Taker, Brock, Paul, Vince, Steph and HHH. There's no way a big group of people knew what was going on.

Regardless what people should remember is that whatever happened was the choice of Taker. No one in WWE was going to tell him what to do when it came to Wrestlemania. He was in control of this thing and this was the way he wanted it to end. It wouldn't have been the way I or any of us would have done it but hey, Taker can do whatever the fuck he wants with The Streak. And he did.


----------



## takerfan88 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jof said:


> Not really. When he returned he was legit as it can get, he was no fake/scripted pro-wrestler. True legitimacy from an MMA background trumps anything prowrestling related. Ofcourse Cena ruined him instantly.


Some people cheered him for those reasons, though. He's going to receive way more heat from fans now.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Here's an idea for an angle: Triple H makes a deal with Undertaker that if he defeats Daniel Bryan at the next PPV, the Authority will retroactively reverse the outcome of Undertakers match at Wrestlemania 30 and declare that he had in fact won. Undertaker is successful and the streak is restored. To reflect this, the DVD and WWE Network version of WM 30 have a different version of the match that ends with cgi Taker pinning cgi Brock while cgi Heyman looks on in dismay.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Apparently there's a rumor Taker had to go to the hospital after the match, not sure if it's valid of course, or any details.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

:lelbrock


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

33 people thought Taker losing to a part timer at Wrestlemania was a good decision :ti


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

This is actually the best thing they could've done.

A win over the streak would just kill someone's career. Think about it. Think about how legendary Taker is...if an up and comer beat him at Mania, he'd get hated his whole career. I don't mean heat if he was a heel (one that, by the way, would never be able to turn face), I mean legit hate. And then we have the fact that the streak would be used as a stepping plate for someone, and that that someone probably wouldn't live up to the expectations...it would flop. We don't have that with Lesnar, Heyman will probably give the perfect follow up and he'll face Bryan for the title. 

Fact is Taker had to go out on a loss. He's old school, old guys leave looking at the lights. Hogan, Austin, Foley, Flair, Michaels, Rock (if 29 was his last match). Heck even JBL. Someone had to break the streak. And face it, we were getting tired of the same old ass promo and the same old ass match every year, it's been going on since WM 25! The build ups are always the same. So he ended it, to the only guy that could and would.

The streak matches have always been about Taker and not about whoever's facing him. A full-time wrestler would get hated for breaking the streak. Punk wouldn't get another pop for the rest of his life. A up and comer wouldn't live up to it. A legend or someone like HHH would be the worst. Fuck, Cena winning it would be even worse than what happened with Bray, and everybody raged over that. It had to be a legitimate monster heel part-timer. Who else do we have?

This is also a perfect start for the Reality Era. You'll never forget WM XXX the same way you'll always remember WM X-Seven, it's the end of an era, and simultaneously the start of a new one. It could've been a better match and definitely a better feud, but damn it if it wasn't smart that Brock won tonight. This gets Red Wedding level of heartache from every wrestling fan in the world.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



PunjabHatesCena said:


> - Lesnar walked out on the company in 04 after landing the biggest deal ever and being put over by everyone, read his book it was like a stab in Vince's stomach.
> 
> - He became a MEGASTAR and the DRAW he is today via UFC, they wouldn't let a UFC money hungry part timer end it.
> 
> ...



Based on this, I think Taker will still fight Sting one day, whether it happens at WrestleMania or not.

If I'm wrong, prepare for The Undertaker's Retirement on an upcoming Raw episode.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Black Jesus said:


> 33 people thought Taker losing to a part timer at Wrestlemania was a good decision :ti


If Taker kept doing this in another year or 2 the crowd would've turned on him. Plus Taker is a part timer himself.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jof said:


> Not really. When he returned he was legit as it can get, he was no fake/scripted pro-wrestler. True legitimacy from an MMA background trumps anything prowrestling related. Ofcourse Cena ruined him instantly.


Lesnar just did the biggest kayfabe thing you could do in the wrestling world... and he did it clean. All the damage done by that HHH feud, by losing to Cena in his fist match back, looking like a pussy to HHH, Big Show, and Taker in their respective feuds with him... all of it was made up and then some with Brock ending the streak. Brock is now once again "legit" and was put over by Taker in a huge way, much like he was back in 2002. 

Now why did they do this? I can't say tbh... it makes very little sense to me. Lesnar is supposedly in it strictly for the money, he works very limited dates, he probably only has a handful of matches left... I mean, of all the people over the years that could've beat Taker, why did Vince agree to Lesnar? Even if it was Taker's idea, Vince would've had the final say in it and the fact he gave it to Lesnar and rejected others is pretty mind-boggling. No doubt it restored Lesnar's credibility and he's now THE BEAST once again, but Lesnar was far from the right choice imo. Why not Wyatt? Or Bryan? Or someone who's a full-timer who could actually use the accomplishment for years going forward? I'm baffled, to say the least.... not "angry", since I do really like Lesnar, but it caught me off guard big time. I could've bet my whole house on Taker winning... if I had one, no joke (and thank god I don't have one to bet). 

On the plus side, whoever was crazy enough to put money on Lesnar must be ecstatic.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



loveandtheft said:


> How is a completely unexpected loss that shocked the whole crowd "casually with a tinkle" exactly? There was noting casual about it. It was HUGE.


I explained that in the rest of my post.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Lesnar has officially been re-built! Now he truly is unstoppable!

his losses to Cena and HHH mean nothing now

Lesnar is now gonna be known as the most dominant force in the WWE today


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Poueff said:


> This is actually the best thing they could've done.
> 
> A win over the streak would just kill someone's career. Think about it. Think about how legendary Taker is...if an up and comer beat him at Mania, he'd get hated his whole career. I don't mean heat if he was a heel (one that, by the way, would never be able to turn face), I mean legit hate. And then we have the fact that the streak would be used as a stepping plate for someone, and that that someone probably wouldn't live up to the expectations...it would flop. We don't have that with Lesnar, Heyman will probably give the perfect follow up and he'll face Bryan for the title.
> 
> ...


Anyone who beats the streak would have to be top heel with momentum, it doesn't have to be a face. They could've easily built someone up for that purpose. Punk wouldn't get a pop again? I think you're overrating the streak way too much, it wasn't all that only 5 years ago.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Ungratefulness said:


> betting sites had it has 100 to 1 odds that he'd win.











At all the people who lost big money on a scripted wrestling match. 


TB Tapp said:


> Here's an idea for an angle: Triple H makes a deal with Undertaker that if he defeats Daniel Bryan at the next PPV, the Authority will retroactively reverse the outcome of Undertakers match at Wrestlemania 30 and declare that he had in fact won. Undertaker is successful and the streak is restored. To reflect this, the DVD and WWE Network version of WM 30 have a different version of the match that ends with cgi Taker pinning cgi Brock while cgi Heyman looks on in dismay.


If we can have CGI Jar Jar Binks as the referee, I'M ALL IN!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I think really the ONLY thing to be mad at is how shitty the actual match was. By far one of Taker's worst WM matches.

Lesnar is just shit in WM in general lol


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

What's weird is how it never would have achieved the impact that is has until this Wrestlemania. Even with CM Punk last year there were reports and Punk really needed a big win. With HBK at WM25 part of the fun of that match was how much HBK seemed like he could do it. Brock Lesnar is the most real heel in the world right now. Unlike Punk, HHH, and HBK before him, the crowd wasn't behind Lesnar at all. It was a foregone conclusion that Lesnar would be another notch in Taker's belt. It was unthinkable he would do it. 

Then it happened. I still don't know how I feel about it. I still am sad because if this is his retirement, then I am annoyed that I missed the the lead up to it. It should have been this great moment where he rides of into the sunset. Bittersweet. However, they did go with this and it was the most shocking thing I've ever seen. Bar none.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



PunjabHatesCena said:


> If anyone seriously thinks that wasn't a botch I have lost faith in the intelligence of a lot of people on here. Either that or Taker called an audible and Heyman realized it instantly.
> 
> 
> - Lesnar walked out on the company in 04 after landing the biggest deal ever and being put over by everyone, read his book it was like a stab in Vince's stomach.
> ...


:lol :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TheWFEffect said:


> The streak should not define the undertaker the deadman defined the streak.


Exactly.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm mixed on the way this all went down and really need to see Raw tomorrow night to know exactly how I feel about it. On the one hand... Lesnar was the absolute perfect choice to end the streak. Say what you want about him being part time but I agree with everybody else that's saying the streak shouldn't have been ended on an up and comer. We have MITB and Royal Rumble for that. The person that ends the streak needs to be a decorated star in their own right so that it looks nice in the history books. This also means that Lesnar is an undeniable threat to everybody on the roster again. This is very good for the Cena haters and the Bryan marks. I have a feeling he is going to get his win back from Cena (probably not on ppv - just a raw match) and ultimately have a heated feud with D-Bry who just came off a MASSIVE victory at Wrestlemania by beating HHH, Randy Orton, AND Bastista all in ONE NIGHT. Even if Lesnar doesn't stick around for long, that one feud is going to create a domino effect of credibility, so to speak. Well, so long as Daniel Bryan beats him in the end at least...

On the other hand though... The build up to the match sucked, the match itself sucked, the ending was completely anti-climactic, and the fact that is shocked everybody is NOT a good thing. I mean seriously, you're going to just end the streak out of the blue without building it up first? This can't be the story of Lesnar beating a tired old man on a whim for it to work out in the long run. The build should have had more on the line for Lesnar/Heyman and the ending should've been naturally unpredictable rather than artificially so as it was.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I just wish I bet some money on Brock, just for the lulz :lol


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jof said:


> Anyone who beats the streak would have to be top heel with momentum, it doesn't have to be a face. They could've easily built someone up for that purpose. Punk wouldn't get a pop again? I think you're overrating the streak way too much, it wasn't all that only 5 years ago.


EVEN if what you're saying is correct, it still works out badly.
Do you think Punk wouldn't leave if he had broken the streak? Do you really believe that? And then what, "they wasted the streak on some vanilla midget who isn't even there for the next Mania"?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Why would he? He already knows tonight was an embarrassment. Why do it again.


 One match does not make a career. He knows what he needs to do. There's no way he's ending it with that. Even over the last couple of years, he's been one of the better performers at WM. You can't tell me his decline was that rapid. If I had to guess, I think there's a greater chance of him wrestling more than once than not at all.


----------



## dbp (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm actually glad it happened.

It makes a lot of sense, Kaybfabe wise too. Remember how Hogan said that after Warrior won, no one cared and everyone watched Hulk Hogan leave the building?

This felt like the same. The second Lesnar won, it was barely about him. All eyes were on taker, it was HIS moment.

Taker being the fan of boxing/MMA that he is.. I think he modeled it after what happens to pretty much every dominant fighter. No one randomly retires on tops. Everyone keeps going if they are winning, because they think they can still go... it takes a loss to realize "hey, maybe my time is up"

Happens to all the greatest fights and it's always a little heartbreaking. It makes no sense for Taker to just randomly bow out on top. His character would want to keep taking on all challenges as long as he still felt he could compete.

Kayfabe wise, Brock was a great choice. Maybe he doesn't respect the business or whatever but his character is a legit threat. Others have made the point that he's a guy who can take the heat rather than put that on some poor up and comer.

Plus it's nice being surprised once in a while, and I was blown away.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

If WWE did things that made sense all the time...it would stop being fun. It was better for the streak to burn out than to fade away (which it was starting to do with the same old promos all the time and declining quality of matches). 

And to give it to Brock Lesnar makes sense. Dude can take the heat because he doesn't care and won't be around as much anyways and he is a legitimate badass. Plus, this heat-generating monster is probably down the line for Daniel Bryan :mark:


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TB Tapp said:


> Here's an idea for an angle: Triple H makes a deal with Undertaker that if he defeats Daniel Bryan at the next PPV, the Authority will retroactively reverse the outcome of Undertakers match at Wrestlemania 30 and declare that he had in fact won. Undertaker is successful and the streak is restored. To reflect this, the DVD and WWE Network version of WM 30 have a different version of the match that ends with cgi Taker pinning cgi Brock while cgi Heyman looks on in dismay.


I hope this is a troll post. It made me laugh anyways, so I'm going to assume it was.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



insanitydefined said:


> They wouldn't have had 21-1 graphics ready to go if Taker was supposed to win and changed it mid match. :side:
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So true lol...if something like this was botched or called on the spot they would not just let it happen and go with it. 

How fucking dumb are some of you, honestly.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Lesnar just did the biggest kayfabe thing you could do in the wrestling world... and he did it clean. All the damage done by that HHH feud, by losing to Cena in his fist match back, looking like a pussy to HHH, Big Show, and Taker in their respective feuds with him... all of it was made up and then some with Brock ending the streak. Brock is now once again "legit" and was put over by Taker in a huge way, much like he was back in 2002.
> 
> Now why did they do this? I can't say tbh... it makes very little sense to me. Lesnar is supposedly in it strictly for the money, he works very limited dates, he probably only has a handful of matches left... I mean, of all the people over the years that could've beat Taker, why did Vince agree to Lesnar? Even if it was Taker's idea, Vince would've had the final say in it and the fact he gave it to Lesnar and rejected others is pretty mind-boggling. No doubt it restored Lesnar's credibility and he's now THE BEAST once again, but Lesnar was far from the right choice imo. Why not Wyatt? Or Bryan? Or someone who's a full-timer who could actually use the accomplishment for years going forward? I'm baffled, to say the least.... not "angry", since I do really like Lesnar, but it caught me off guard big time. I could've bet my whole house on Taker winning... if I had one, no joke (and thank god I don't have one to bet).
> 
> On the plus side, whoever was crazy enough to put money on Lesnar must be ecstatic.


That's the problem, its a kayfabe accomplishment at the end of the day. Cena is a 14time world champion and that means what? Kayfabe is more or less dead in this era, partly the reason why everyone was so shocked because no one expected Vince would let this actually happen, they weren't shocked because Taker, in kayfabe wasn't be able to outperform Lesnar. 

MMA accomplishments are no joke, Brock when he returned from UFC the hottest star, he was way above and beyond the kayfabe realm of pro-wrestling. Nothing can match that level of credibility in wrestling. Certainly not anything that is scripted.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Lesnar just did the biggest kayfabe thing you could do in the wrestling world... and he did it clean. All the damage done by that HHH feud, by losing to Cena in his fist match back, looking like a pussy to HHH, Big Show, and Taker in their respective feuds with him... all of it was made up and then some with Brock ending the streak. Brock is now once again "legit" and was put over by Taker in a huge way, much like he was back in 2002.
> 
> Now why did they do this? I can't say tbh... it makes very little sense to me. Lesnar is supposedly in it strictly for the money, he works very limited dates, he probably only has a handful of matches left... I mean, of all the people over the years that could've beat Taker, why did Vince agree to Lesnar? Even if it was Taker's idea, Vince would've had the final say in it and the fact he gave it to Lesnar and rejected others is pretty mind-boggling. No doubt it restored Lesnar's credibility and he's now THE BEAST once again, but Lesnar was far from the right choice imo. Why not Wyatt? Or Bryan? Or someone who's a full-timer who could actually use the accomplishment for years going forward? I'm baffled, to say the least.... not "angry", since I do really like Lesnar, but it caught me off guard big time. I could've bet my whole house on Taker winning... if I had one, no joke (and thank god I don't have one to bet).
> 
> On the plus side, whoever was crazy enough to put money on Lesnar must be ecstatic.


Wrong. I don't even know where to begin. Brock Lesnar didn't end up looking legit. In order to "put over" someone, it's not just about the results and the match outcome, events during the course of the match are also important. Neither of them looked good in the match. It only looked as if Undertaker, who was too broken down to fight, looked like a shell of his former self, wasn't able to perform as well as he used to, and Brock got the victory that way. How does that "put over" Brock? So beating and pinning a broken down wrestling legend puts someone over? Someone who is a former WWE and UFC heavyweight champion? Please...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



PunjabHatesCena said:


> - Lesnar walked out on the company in 04 after landing the biggest deal ever and being put over by everyone, read his book it was like a stab in Vince's stomach.
> 
> - He became a MEGASTAR and the DRAW he is today via UFC, they wouldn't let a UFC money hungry part timer end it.
> 
> ...


- :draper2 A lot of people have walked out and then come back to do big things.

- Yes, He's a MEGASTAR, and that's all that matters to Vince.

- Debatable. Perhaps they didn't want to send the crowd home angry/sad?

- Because he is old and has lost touch in the ring? Why wouldn't he want to go like this?

- To let the moment sink it.

- Didn't see it.

- lolwut?

- To sell the fact that he just broke the streak?

- Debatable. In this case, there was nothing special because it was a sad/shocking moment, so it didn't really need it.

- No shit, he just lost his Wrestlemania streak. It's called selling.

- Once again, selling.

- :draper2 Surprise factor.

- Why would they need to show a replay?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



AnalBleeding said:


> Lesnar has officially been re-built! Now he truly is unstoppable!
> 
> his losses to Cena and HHH mean nothing now
> 
> Lesnar is now gonna be known as the most dominant force in the WWE today


Yeap, for the just about 95 minutes a year out of 525,949 we see him he will be exactly that.

For the *.018%* of the year Brock is here, he will indeed be the ruler of the roost.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Ungratefulness said:


> betting sites had it has 100 to 1 odds that he'd win.


New conspiracy: Taker bet everything on Lesnar and threw the match. :vince$


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I think it's great just how built up "The Streak" had become.
> Ever since it became a thing, they've tried to give Taker the most credible or popular opponents at that given time. Each time you thought maybe this guy will beat it, probably not, but maaayybe..
> 
> By now, everyone had pretty much had it in their head that "The Streak" was untouchable and a foregone conclusion that Taker would win. That is what makes Brock winning tonight at Mania so great. NO ONE saw it coming and again the right man went over.
> ...


I like this post a lot, actually made me reevaluate my initial reaction. Good job


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I think Brock was the right guy because Taker feels he's the right guy, unless Taker didn't have a say, which I believe he did. How would I disagree with the man that has the streak, his choice his way.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Camoron said:


> New conspiracy: Taker bet everything on Lesnar and threw the match. :vince$


:lmao


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Not everything needs to be about building new stars. And it's not like ending the streak would mean instant success anyway. With WWE's track record the guy who ended the streak may have ended up jobbing within 6 months anyway.

Personally I think it was great. No one expected this to happen. Certainly not me. When Lesnar won I was completely frozen in my chair. I simply could not process what I had seen. It has been many, many years since I have been so surprised by anything I've seen in wrestling and I love that it has finally happened again.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Taker is older now and broken but I still think he was just selling and actually made match look bad so it seems like he really is done so fans accept the end of streak and obv putting Lesnar over...
There is no need for him to wrestle anymore, but if he does I think match will be much better than this tonight, there is no way Taker will let people remember him like this, his pride wont let him...

Anyway this really was WTF moment, I mean when he hit last F5 I had 2 thoughts, one is why the fuck would they make F5 look weak after so many kick outs in one match, and other is what if its actually end, and when ref counted 3, me and my brother (he never watches WWE, saw it probably one few times in his entire life) went silent and were like WTF just happen, and then they didnt play Lesnar's music right away so i thought its botch, but it was clear it was planned short after that lol...

Like someone already mentioned its sad that in 21-1, the 1 will always be remembered more, after everything 20+ years now people will only remember man who ended it...

I honestly would be watching Taker even if he was 0-25 at WM, Streak is not important to me, Taker was great even without it but still I feel this was very stupid way to end streak.
I mean really 20+ years ends after like what 4-5 weeks stupid bild up and to other part timer lol, like wtf?...

People saying that new superstar ending it would be stupid because they could just leave WWE or something happen can to them and it was waste, but who can be sure that Lesnar wont leave in short time, its obv that he cares only about money not business or streak or future?

Honestly only fitting person for that was Kane, another "monster" and dark character ends the streak after like 17 years long storyline and finally gets his revenge...
It would be believable and actually meant something, and maybe Kane would be as hates as Brock will be lol...

Well this was too long so sorry about that...


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Camoron said:


> New conspiracy: Taker bet everything on Lesnar and threw the match. :vince$


I wonder how often wrestlers do that.

And how illegal it is to get caught


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Brock Lesnar is a beast and the perfect person to break the streak. You can't give it to someone like Bray or Reigns and _hope_ they can become something. You give it to someone like Brock who is already established. If Bray and Reigns are good enough to become stars on their own, they do not need the streak on their resume. If they are not good enough to reach the top, then they surely do not deserve that feat, nor would it help them a whole lot.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The 21-1 graphics were already made!!!! Those graphics take like what...2 seconds to make?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm not disgusted that the streak ended tonight but I am still wondering why Brock? I don't mind that if Taker wanted the streak to end and he wanted Brock to be the guy, but it feels like the wrong choice. I thought it would be better for someone that has the potential of becoming a star and that WWE and Taker would be 100% behind. 

I don't hate Brock for winning at all. I still like the guy and always will. This move by WWE and Taker definitely got everyone talking and that is what is all about. Vince is going to have a field day with this for months :lol

Still I thought it was a bad choice. Also the build up for the match and the match in general was really poor. 

If this was Cena that ended the streak... :banderas I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



DashingRKO said:


> I'm not disgusted that the streak ended tonight but I am still wondering why Brock? I don't mind that if Taker wanted the streak to end and he wanted Brock to be the guy, but it feels like the wrong choice. I thought it would be better for someone that has the potential of becoming a star and that WWE and Taker would be 100% behind.
> 
> I don't hate Brock for winning at all. I still like the guy and always will. This move by WWE and Taker definitely got everyone talking and that is what is all about. Vince is going to have a field day with this for months :lol
> 
> ...


re-build brock

after the whole HHH and Cena loss...he lost credibility... this shot his credibility up to the moon and Brock is now the most dominant force in WWE

hes going after d bry


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Rick_James said:


> Apparently there's a rumor Taker had to go to the hospital after the match, not sure if it's valid of course, or any details.


 Watch the replay. Taker was talking with Lesnar throughout the match. I think there is a good chance that he sustained an injury early.


----------



## mondo99kt (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

the undertaker called the finish in the ring after he bothced the last ride, ive heard from a well known source this is FACT!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



theyocarea said:


> I think Brock was the right guy because Taker feels he's the right guy, unless Taker didn't have a say, which I believe he did. How would I disagree with the man that has the streak, his choice his way.


Because he can be wrong?

The Streak breaking should have never been done so casually. It completely put a damper on the rest of the show. What a terrible way to end something they put so much time and effort into building up.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Taker wanted this to happen guys. It wouldn't have happened otherwise.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jof said:


> That's the problem, its a kayfabe accomplishment at the end of the day. Cena is a 14time world champion and that means what? Kayfabe is more or less dead in this era, partly the reason why everyone was so shocked because no one expected Vince would let this actually happen, they weren't shocked because Taker, in kayfabe wasn't be able to outperform Lesnar.
> 
> MMA accomplishments are no joke, Brock when he returned from UFC the hottest star, he was way above and beyond the kayfabe realm of pro-wrestling. Nothing can match that level of credibility in wrestling. Certainly not anything that is scripted.


It doesn't matter, it's still the biggest accomplishment inside the world of wrestling, and him ending Taker's streak put him back on the map as looking damn near unstoppable. I'll admit, I may have jumped the gun saying it made Brock look more legit than he looked when he first returned in 2012, but he's almost just as much back to that level with this victory over Taker. 



> Wrong. I don't even know where to begin. Brock Lesnar didn't end up looking legit. In order to "put over" someone, it's not just about the results and the match outcome, events during the course of the match are also important. Neither of them looked good in the match. It only looked as if Undertaker, who was too broken down to fight, looked like a shell of his former self, wasn't able to perform as well as he used to, and Brock got the victory that way. How does that "put over" Brock? So beating and pinning a broken down wrestling legend puts someone over? Someone who is a former WWE and UFC heavyweight champion? Please...


:lmao

He put Brock over, big time, by letting him end the streak. So what if Taker looked weakened? He's been like that for years and guys like HBK, HHH, and Punk couldn't stop him. Brock comes in, destroys Taker throughout the match, makes him look like a feeble old man, and then beats him. This healed almost all the damage the feud with HHH dealt to him definitely, and you could argue the damage the initial loss to Cena did as well.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Lesnar going over Taker would've made sense 10 years ago, but now? Meh, at least this doesn't force Taker to come back every year now


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jof said:


> Point is, fans don't get to decide whether its right or wrong. You get to whine on the internet if you don't like it, that's it.
> 
> If that's what Taker wanted, it makes it right for him. How many superstars jobbed for him to keep it going? wasn't it their decision to lose to taker? ya'll were happy then.


1. No, it wasn't their decision. 

2. It doesn't make Taker's decision any less asinine. I feel like I lost major respect for Taker.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



mondo99kt said:


> the undertaker called the finish in the ring after he bothced the last ride, ive heard from a well known source this is FACT!


Because you're going to call an end to the streak after a botched move when they could have easily ended it after the tombstone?


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Because he can be wrong?
> 
> The Streak breaking should have never been done so casually. It completely put a damper on the rest of the show. What a terrible way to end something they put so much time and effort into building up.


It didn't put a damper at all. If anything, I was _*too*_ pumped up to even focus on the rest of the show. The ending of the Taker/Brock match was my highlight.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I understands people are sad and shocked over this, hell I am too. But, Brock winning made sense in a few ways. 

One, it's continuality. The Undertaker has never beaten Brock Lesnar. Not in 2002, when he was a hotheaded rookie. And not now, at WM 30. Brock has and will always have The Undertaker number. 

Two, Taker wanted "an end." Remember when Taker faced HHH, when HHH was "you want an end, well I'm not going to give it to you." That's what is was, Taker wanted someone to put him down, someone who he thought was the rightful man to end his Streak and give him his time. That's why Taker challenged Brock, not vice versa. Taker knew that Brock didn't have the whole "aw shucks, but I respect you Taker," attitude. He doesn't give a damn about anyone but Brock Lesnar. So, what better person to face at WrestleMania than a man who has nothing to lose? Than a man who doesn't have a ounce of respect for anyone but himself? Lesnar was going to be like "I'm sorry, I love you," he just F5'd him into the mat for the 1, 2, 3. No bullshit, no heart-felt moment. Just a man doing what he was wanted. And that's beat the streak. 

Three is The Undertaker himself. They had a video package playing for the match, and one of the lines were: "but death itself is slowly dying." The also talked about how Brock "decimated the same men who took Undertaker too the limit." It was all there, we all just missed it all. The streak has become so predictable, that we missed out of what they were telling us. The Undertaker was having a battle with Father Time, and he wanted Brock to end his battle because he knew he couldn't fight anymore. 

And I read someone's post earlier about how, if this was Taker's last match it should have been in the main event. Yes, I understand that, but it's entirely possible that this was made a few days ago.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



dbp said:


> I'm actually glad it happened.
> 
> It makes a lot of sense, Kaybfabe wise too. Remember how Hogan said that after Warrior won, no one cared and everyone watched Hulk Hogan leave the building?
> 
> This felt like the same. *The second Lesnar won, it was barely about him. All eyes were on taker, it was HIS moment.*


Eh, not really. WM 6 is always remember for Warrior's victory, not Hogan's loss. WM 30 is the same, it will forever be remembered for Brock's victory, not Taker's loss. It's Brock's moment not Taker's. Saying otherwise is weird, IMO. 

The closest thing to a Taker moment at WM 30 was when a guy in sports entertainment T-shirt called Taker sucks on his way out. 



dbp said:


> Taker being the fan of boxing/MMA that he is.. I think he modeled it after what happens to pretty much every dominant fighter. No one randomly retires on tops. Everyone keeps going if they are winning, because they think they can still go... it takes a loss to realize "hey, maybe my time is up"
> 
> Happens to all the greatest fights and it's always a little heartbreaking. It makes no sense for Taker to just randomly bow out on top. His character would want to keep taking on all challenges as long as he still felt he could compete.
> 
> ...


This one I can agree with.



itssoeasy23 said:


> I understands people are sad and shocked over this, hell I am too. But, Brock winning made sense in a few ways.
> 
> One, it's continuality. The Undertaker has never beaten Brock Lesnar. Not in 2002, when he was a hotheaded rookie. And not now, at WM 30. Brock has and will always have The Undertaker number.
> 
> ...


Very well put.

And now, whoever beats Brock is bigger than anybody bar the Holy Trinity (Hogan, Austin, and Rock).

I just hope it's Bryan.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

They need to open raw with "Welcome to Monday Night Raw starring Brock Lesnar!" again. :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Camoron said:


> New conspiracy: Taker bet everything on Lesnar and threw the match. :vince$


lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Redzero said:


> http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losin...mahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/
> 
> Bullshit?


Awesome if true.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



SideburnGuru said:


> 1. No, it wasn't their decision.
> 
> 2. It doesn't make Taker's decision any less asinine. I feel like I lost major respect for Taker.


1. What do you mean? It wasn't Shawn/Triple H's own decision to lose to Taker consecutive manias 4 years in a row?

2. That's your opinion on his decision as a fan, nothing more. He probably had his reasons to make that decision.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Because he can be wrong?
> 
> The Streak breaking should have never been done so casually. *It completely put a damper on the rest of the show.* What a terrible way to end something they put so much time and effort into building up.


I totally agree, and it was a shame too, because The Divas, Dbry, Orton, and Batista has to go out and put matches on after that? they were darn lucky the "Yes Movement" was so over and Bryan was in that main event because the place would have emptied after that travesty.



Catalanotto said:


> Awesome if true.


It's a parody site


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

After having a couple of more hours to think about it, while I don't agree with the choice, I can respect it. In re-watching the match, the Undertaker couldn't even hit the Tombstone properly on Lesnar; if you watch the camera does not show the mat impact of the Tombstone and that was because the move was performed like it would be to a non-wrestler (Lesnar's head was nowhere close to Taker's knees to give the look of Lesnar landing head first on the mat). Father Time has just simply caught up with the Dead Man.

As for Sting and Taker, I can still see it happening at Wrestlemania 31 and it can be built as a retirement match for BOTH Sting and Undertaker. No matter who wins it will be the last match for the both of them.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Taker agreed to end the streak, but it felt unreal when it happened.


----------



## hockeyfan90 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Apparently Lesnar winning was not part of the script.

http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losin...mahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/

Is this true?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



hockeyfan90 said:


> Apparently Lesnar winning was not part of the script.
> 
> http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losin...mahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/
> 
> Is this true?


lolno


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



hockeyfan90 said:


> Apparently Lesnar winning was not part of the script.
> 
> http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losin...mahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/
> 
> Is this true?


Thats site is COMPLETE BS


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Yes it was rather incredible to watch how Bryan's win completely overshadowed and made Taker's loss an afterthought. Bryan's been with the company like what... 6 years now? Amazing guy.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

i told u guys this match wouldn't be any good. at takers age he either needs to work with a smaller, quicker athlete like bryan who can create the movement around him, or an expert in psychology. brock is neither of these things. damn though, even i didn't expect taker to look as bad as he did. he was like mickey rourke out there. he was still kind've a bad ass last year, but this year he's crossed into old territory. michelle's worn him out, maybe he's got cancer or something, i dunno.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> He put Brock over, big time, by letting him end the streak. So what if Taker looked weakened? He's been like that for years and guys like HBK, HHH, and Punk couldn't stop him. Brock comes in, destroys Taker throughout the match, makes him look like a feeble old man, and then beats him. This healed almost all the damage the feud with HHH dealt to him definitely, and you could argue the damage the initial loss to Cena did as well.


You don't get it do you? Brock didn't make him look like a feeble old man. He already is. Undertaker didn't look like a threat to Brock Lesnar. As a matter of fact, he didn't look like he was a threat AT ALL. That's why I have a hard time agreeing with people saying Brock was put over. You put anybody in that ring with Taker tonight, it looked like Taker would have lost. Seriously, a F5, and he's pinned, when in the past, he was able to kick out of a Sweet Chin Music right into a Pedigree? Really? Give me a break.

In other words, Brock still looks like a weak bitch who got his ass whooped by Cena and Triple H.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm still in shock. This was so unexpected. I guess Undertaker decided beforehand that this would be the time the streak ended...at Wrestlemania 30. If this is it for him, The Undertaker will go down in history as one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BrownianMotion said:


> It didn't put a damper at all. If anything, I was _*too*_ pumped up to even focus on the rest of the show. The ending of the Taker/Brock match was my highlight.


I think your opinion is shared by maybe .002% of other fans.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jof said:


> Yes it was rather incredible to watch how Bryan's win completely overshadowed and made Taker's loss an afterthought. Bryan's been with the company like what... 6 years now? Amazing guy.


lol Taker is what everyone is talking about not DB


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Look it was Taker's Choice go back and look close at the video Taker tells Brock something right before he goes for the 3rd tombstone!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Not buying that. If it was true then I can see Vince McMahon storming to the ring and raising hell. Plus they had the 21-1 image ready. They would have never put that up there if it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

but yea, kayface wise, good move having brock beat him. taker had no business winning that match. bad build up, bad match, hell even the send off wasn't great. kind've sad really, he deserved better than that, but maybe he just didn't have it in him.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jof said:


> Yes it was rather incredible to watch how Bryan's win completely overshadowed and made Taker's loss an afterthought. Bryan's been with the company like what... 6 years now? Amazing guy.


IMO, Taker is the much bigger deal here.... it really didn't seem like the crowd was digging the triple threat match until HHH showed up.... just from what I saw.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Brock was the right guy, whoever beat the streak would get crazy "heel heat" forever. Brock as a special attraction/part time guy makes the most sense. Cena doesn't make sense because he will always be the all american babyface. Reigns will be a monster babyface at some point and beating Taker would instantly turn him heel. Basically the guy you want portrayed as an evil monster thats "in it for the money" just comitted the most evil act in pro wrestling.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BigEvil2012 said:


> ... but who can be sure that Lesnar wont leave in short time, its obv that he cares only about money not business or streak or future?


 It doesn't matter. WWE don't need to gain from this. They don't need to worry about keeping Lesnar. For as long as wrestling continues, the moment itself is going to show a product of the WWE who went on to be the UFC Heavyweight Champion ending the streak. Punk, Wyatt, Reigns etc. will all have been forgotten.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Not buying that. If it was true then I can see Vince McMahon storming to the ring and raising hell. Plus they had the 21-1 image ready. They would have never put that up there if it wasn't meant to be.


Not to mention the cameramen were sitting there ready to zoom in on the crowd reactions and showed the crowd's reactions to the live viewing audience...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

if you're flipping out then you're pathetic. it's pretty obvious from tonight's match that Taker just doesn't have it anymore. they could have had him go over and just retire undefeated, but something tells me Taker wanted to do business this way. it's his streak. i'm sure he's ok with it so you should be too. he lost to Brock fucking Lesnar who is clearly the biggest threat of any of the guys he has ever faced even if he hasn't necessarily been booked that way. he's a legit badass, who managed to conquer guys in MMA with years of experience on him and put Randy out to pasture as a main eventer as well. if anyone could beat a 45+ year old Taker it's Brock Lesnar.

originally i was mad that Punk didn't end it instead, but the problems with Lesnar not guaranteed to be around for a long time are probably the same with Punk since he's a whiner. plus, it is kind of clear Taker's intentions weren't to retire after the Punk match since he had the brief run with The Shield before they injured him which was probably one of the catalysts for why he chose to lose tonight.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Chosen said:


> lol Taker is what everyone is talking about not DB


I'm talking about the Mania event and the crowd. By the time the event ended, Bryan was the only one crowd cared about. Infact once the main event started, everyone had already moved past the streak ending shock. 

IWC reactions are irrelevant.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I am sad that the streak ended.
But hey now I can say the streak ended on my birthday:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



AnalBleeding said:


> re-build brock
> 
> after the whole HHH and Cena loss...he lost credibility... this shot his credibility up to the moon and Brock is now the most dominant force in WWE
> 
> hes going after d bry


When Brock came back to the WWE I thought that he shouldn't lose a single match until he goes up against Taker. I agree he lost credibility losing against Cena and HHH. 

So what's next for him now after Taker? Orton is probably his next target and then maybe down the line against Bryan for the championship.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I think your opinion is shared by maybe .002% of other fans.


Who cares? The reaction on the faces of Taker fans was fucking priceless! Can't watch to watch it over again multiple times!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> It doesn't matter. WWE don't need to gain from this. They don't need to worry about keeping Lesnar. For as long as wrestling continues, the moment itself is going to show a product of the WWE who went on to be the UFC Heavyweight Champion ending the streak. Punk, Wyatt, Reigns etc. will all have been forgotten.


...How is this benefiting anything? 

So... WWE makes it clear one of the worst build ups to a streak, one of the worst matches in the streak, was the end of it all? 

......Oh. Okay. I'm sure that's totally a good thing.

So, what you're saying is, in the end it all looked stupid but that's acceptable. Ohhhh.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Speaking of reactions... I was there and there was a 30 something year old guy near me who was crying after Taker lost, his girlfriend next to him looked embarrassed.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My childhood flushed down the toilet when Brock pinned Taker. SO MANY FEELS.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Rick_James said:


> IMO, Taker is the much bigger deal here.... it really didn't seem like the crowd was digging the triple threat match until HHH showed up.... just from what I saw.


Still, the crowds healed from the end of The Streak so at least it wasn't as impactful as many people made it out to be.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

the whole thing regarding Cena/Trips is moot as they obviously weren't planning on having Brock end the streak in 2012. this clearly has to do with Undertaker's condition right now. it's his body and his streak. we don't have the right to demand he goes another year and risk the wheelchair further so your favorite rassler gets to hold the bragging rights.

also according to Meltzer on the LAW supposedly (which i didn't hear so take it for what it's worth) he said Taker was willing to lose to Brock in 2010/2011 when he tried to set the match up on the Helwani interview. clearly Taker respects the hell out of Brock.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*






:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jof said:


> Yes it was rather incredible to watch how Bryan's win completely overshadowed and made Taker's loss an afterthought. Bryan's been with the company like what... 6 years now? Amazing guy.


Actually, Taker's loss has overshadowed the Bryan victory, at least based on the fact that's what's still trending on twitter/yahoo/WWE making it the first thing you see on the main page. Sure the crowd recovered from the loss for the main event, and that says a lot about Bryan and how over he is, but at the end of the night, the streak ending is what people are (apparently) talking about.



> You don't get it do you? Brock didn't make him look like a feeble old man. He already is. Undertaker didn't look like a threat to Brock Lesnar. As a matter of fact, he didn't look like he was a threat AT ALL. That's why I have a hard time agreeing with people saying Brock was put over. You put anybody in that ring with Taker tonight, it looked like Taker would have lost. Seriously, a F5, and he's pinned, when in the past, he was able to kick out of a Sweet Chin Music right into a Pedigree? Really? Give me a break.


You're the one that doesn't seem to get it. You can spin it any way you like, speculate on why Taker looked so weak, etc. etc., but the reason this was a huge put over for Lesnar is Lesnar had been destroyed over the past couple of years through a series of horrible booking choices, and this win over Taker, ending a 20+ year streak makes him legit once again, and as a threat to anyone he steps in the ring with. That's the bottom line.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

GOAT promo by Heyman here:
http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/wrestlemania-30-wwecom-exclusives




Black Jesus said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm actually mad as hell because I went to used the bathroom and then I just hear my family shouting and screaming and then...yeah, I was washing my hands when Taker's Streak ended. Doesn't even seem real..


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*






:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Ending the streak gave WWE something they have been sorely lacking: a legitimate monster heel. I can't be mad at the result and you got to respect Taker for giving the ultimate rub.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



brianbell25 said:


> After having a couple of more hours to think about it, while I don't agree with the choice, I can respect it. In re-watching the match, the Undertaker couldn't even hit the Tombstone properly on Lesnar; if you watch the camera does not show the mat impact of the Tombstone and that was because the move was performed like it would be to a non-wrestler (Lesnar's head was nowhere close to Taker's knees to give the look of Lesnar landing head first on the mat). Father Time has just simply caught up with the Dead Man.
> 
> As for Sting and Taker, I can still see it happening at Wrestlemania 31 and it can be built as a retirement match for BOTH Sting and Undertaker. No matter who wins it will be the last match for the both of them.


Would anybody really be interested in Taker/Sting without The Streak?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I still find it hard to believe this is going to be the end of the Streak. Everything just felt so weird. It wasn't built up to be the huge moment it should've been. It was done so nonchalantly, like they weren't treating the Streak to be as big as it has been built up to be.



#Mark said:


> Ending the streak gave WWE something they have been sorely lacking: a legitimate monster heel. I can't be mad at the result and you got to respect Taker for giving the ultimate rub.


He already was a monster heel. Only thing breaking the Streak the way they did accomplished was cheap shock value, something they could have also accomplished by having Hornswoggle and Torito screw Bryan out of the title.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Pied Piper said:


> Would anybody really be interested in Taker/Sting without The Streak?


The match becomes less predictable without the streak


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

If Taker is going to have another match, just give us Taker/Cena. Even without the streak, it's still the biggest match WWE can give us right now purely on star-power. 

Fuck Taker/Sting, tbh.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

In terms of kayfabe, it made the most sense. It's Brock freaking Lesnar going against almost 50 year old Undertaker who is nowhere near at the level he was a few years ago. It still pisses me off that he lost but let's hope WWE books Lesnar correctly for the rest of his contract.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> You're the one that doesn't seem to get it. You can spin it any way you like, speculate on why Taker looked so weak, etc. etc., but the reason this was a huge put over for Lesnar is Lesnar had been destroyed over the past couple of years through a series of horrible booking choices, and this win over Taker, ending a 20+ year streak makes him legit once again, and as a threat to anyone he steps in the ring with. That's the bottom line.


Nope, both Lesnar and Taker looked weak. Lesnar is still where he was when Triple H beat him last year, credibility wise. Just because it's a win, doesn't necessarily mean the guy is put over. See Austin/Bret Hart at Wrestlemania. Different story but getting a win =/= getting put over.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



#Mark said:


> Ending the streak gave WWE something they have been sorely lacking: a legitimate monster heel. I can't be mad at the result and you got to respect Taker for giving the ultimate rub.


a monster heel who is barely on Raw  Mark Henry was a monster heel not to long ago, they could easily created one without the Streak ending.

I also don't buy this win fixing all of the booking Lesnar was going through. The guy isn't gonna go on a massive win streak. He's still the guy who lost last year at Mania and the guy who lost his 1st match back. He's not gonna end his career on a massive streak, he'll be legitimate until his next loss wish could happen in a few months.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Hawkke said:


> I totally agree, and it was a shame too, because The Divas, Dbry, Orton, and Batista has to go out and put matches on after that? they were darn lucky the "Yes Movement" was so over and Bryan was in that main event because the place would have emptied after that travesty.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a parody site




Sorry, I have an outside life which does not allow me time to sit around finding out which sites are real or bullshit.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



#Mark said:


> Ending the streak gave WWE something they have been sorely lacking: a legitimate monster heel. I can't be mad at the result and you got to respect Taker for giving the ultimate rub.


true. lesner was already a big time heel, but now he's like ivan drago. also makes up for the fact he can't talk a lick on the mic. eventually him and bryan will tear the roof off, that's a big money series.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> If Taker is going to have another match, just give us *Taker/Cena*. Even without the streak, it's still the biggest match WWE can give us right now purely on star-power.
> 
> Fuck Taker/Sting, tbh.


It won't be the same though without the streak, imo. The atmosphere wouldn't be as tense.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Catalanotto said:


> Sorry, I have an outside life which does not allow me time to sit around finding out which sites are real or bullshit.


I made it small because I was trying to be nice, but since your going to give me shit, I just clicked to the front page of the site and it was *Painfully* obvious it was a parody site.


----------



## sam1810 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

At least it wasn't Cena who broke the streak!


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I loved it. Best part of the show. Priceless crowd reaction


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

In a way, its poetic that The Streak dies after Undertaker gave tribute to his deceased manager. He is nothing without Paul Bearer.

- Vic


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> GOAT promo by Heyman here:
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/wrestlemania-30-wwecom-exclusives


Heyman's so good it's unreal.


----------



## Codarik (May 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Kayfabe wise, Kane would've been the best choice to end the streak, but now in the "reality" era, Brock was a perfect choice. So my vote goes to yes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



sam1810 said:


> At least it wasn't Cena who broke the streak!


For a split second there I read that as Cole and burst out laughing at the absurdity of it all :lol
:cole3


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



SZilla said:


> Heyman's so good it's unreal.


Honestly everyone should watch that promo I posted. It's right up there with Ric Flair's '92 Rumble Victory Celebration Promo (with Heenan and Perfect). Seriously, it's that good.

Just in case you missed it the first time:
Heyman's Victory Promo for Brock Lesnar



sam1810 said:


> At least it wasn't Cena who broke the streak!


A-fuckin-men.



Vic Capri said:


> In a way, its poetic that The Streak dies after Undertaker gave tribute to his deceased manager. He is nothing without Paul Bearer.
> 
> - Vic


Yeah. No urn, no Deadman.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Best Brisco said:


> Just because it's a win, doesn't necessarily mean the guy is put over. See Austin/Bret Hart at Wrestlemania. Different story but getting a win =/= getting put over.


While that's true, again, you're failing to understand this isn't just any win. This is a win that happened to also be putting someone over. I can't really put it any simpler than that, and thus I'm done trying if you still don't understand.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Hawkke said:


> I made it small because I was trying to be nice, but since your going to give me shit, I just clicked to the front page of the site and it was *Painfully* obvious it was a parody site.


WHO FUCKING CARES?


I clicked the link provided, read the blurb, didn't bother to investigate the site, let alone even look at the name of it.

Jesus Christ, some people have such little going on in life that they have to make a huge deal out of a fucking link. Get over it.



Moving along to more relevant things, read a tweet that said Taker collapsed backstage and had to be taken to the hospital (this was stated as being a rumor). Didn't bother to search around to see if it was stated anywhere else.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Chosen said:


> The match becomes less predictable without the streak


I know the match becomes less predictable now, BUT IS ANYBODY INTERESTED ON WATCHING IT WITH NOTHING AT STAKE?!!!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Now they'll never be tempted to make him do another WM match. They should have stopped an even 20-0, as he couldn't do this forever. They made the right call.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



bkfestivus said:


> In terms of kayfabe, it made the most sense. It's Brock freaking Lesnar going against almost 50 year old Undertaker who is nowhere near at the level he was a few years ago. It still pisses me off that he lost but let's hope WWE books Lesnar correctly for the rest of his contract.


This is exactly how I'm looking at it.

If you look throughout the match there are multiple instances where Brock is just standing over him, walking around him, toying with him. Let's be clear, if WWE & Taker wanted Brock to ease up and act like a lifeless corpse it would've been easily fulfilled. It was all thought of in advance and they took Taker's age into consideration in how they were going to work the match. Taker being rusty & looking dead wasn't part of the plan obviously but making Taker look mortal & having Taker sell those moves to make Brock look like an even bigger monster was.

We'll see how they book Lesnar but it makes complete sense with him winning when you get over the initial shock.

Like Heyman said during the match: "You're Brock Lesnar! You're a conquerer!!"


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Chosen said:


> The match becomes less predictable without the streak


It would be more predictable to be honest. If it happens, its most likely going to be their final match and retire after it. Do you think they are gonna let Undertaker who was undefeated for 21 matches at Wrestlemania lose to Sting who has never competed in WWE before? And have Undertaker lose at Wrestlemania two years in a row? Well you really don't know with WWE, I never thought the streak would end. Even though they are both to old to still be doing this, I was all for Undertaker vs. Sting but I hope Taker just retires now. Clearly Undertaker doesn't have it anymore based on his performance. But if they decided to still do, I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Hours later thank you taker is still trending on twitter. This can't be the end it just can't.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

*Ahh yes when the ref counted to 3 a little bit of me died inside....but anyways it seems they done something i thought they would never do due to money value and the draw that...was the streak. *


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I guess Michael Cole is the only one with an active WM undefeated streak.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



pagi said:


> I guess Michael Cole is the only one with an active WM undefeated streak.


Maria Menunos, Snooki, MONEY MAYWEATHER


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Undertaker Losing at Wrestlemania 30 Was A “Mistake” says WWE Owner Vince McMahon. Brock Lesnar Changed The Script And Will Be FIRED
NEW ORLEANS - The Undertaker has just lost his 21-year Wrestlemania streak to former UFC fighter Brock Lesnar. It has been revealed that Brock Lesnar was not in fact supposed to win the match and was scripted for the Undertaker to win the match and extend his Wrestlemania streak to 22 wins.

I’m pretty sure most people know that WWE is actually staged and simply for entertainment. All matches are scripted and practiced weeks prior to the actual match, and the winner is, of course, picked before the match is aired, by WWE officials. However, this match was not meant for Brock Lesnar to win.

Similar to the Shawn Michaels and Bret Hart match back in 1997 Survivor Series pay-per-view known as the “Montreal screwjob”. Shawn Michaels had Bret Hart in a sharpshooter move when Vince McMahon told the officials to ring the bell, causing Michaels to win the match and ultimately screwing Hart over. All hell broke loose between Bret Hart and WWE owner Vince McMahon, which led to Hart leaving WWE for good.

Owner of WWE, Vince McMahon, was privately interviewed by reporters right after Lesnar beat Undertaker and said Undertaker was supposed to win the match and how Lesnar will be fired for changing the script.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Big Ending said:


>


I feel ya brotha


----------



## CatchingFlies666 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

personally i feel like punk left because he got wind that bork lezner was gonna beat the streak. don't get me wrong i love the undertaker i grew up watching him for christs sake. but you could of brought ANYONE back to beat him HBK, HHH, or shit even someone like daniel bryan could of beat him and i'd of been content. but come on brock? really? :cuss:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



pagi said:


> I guess Michael Cole is the only one with an active WM undefeated streak.


All three members of the Shield unk



and RVD


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Romangirl252 said:


> Undertaker Losing at Wrestlemania 30 Was A “Mistake” says WWE Owner Vince McMahon. Brock Lesnar Changed The Script And Will Be FIRED
> NEW ORLEANS - The Undertaker has just lost his 21-year Wrestlemania streak to former UFC fighter Brock Lesnar. It has been revealed that Brock Lesnar was not in fact supposed to win the match and was scripted for the Undertaker to win the match and extend his Wrestlemania streak to 22 wins.
> 
> I’m pretty sure most people know that WWE is actually staged and simply for entertainment. All matches are scripted and practiced weeks prior to the actual match, and the winner is, of course, picked before the match is aired, by WWE officials. However, this match was not meant for Brock Lesnar to win.
> ...


That article is fake.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Romangirl252 said:


> Undertaker Losing at Wrestlemania 30 Was A “Mistake” says WWE Owner Vince McMahon. Brock Lesnar Changed The Script And Will Be FIRED
> NEW ORLEANS - The Undertaker has just lost his 21-year Wrestlemania streak to former UFC fighter Brock Lesnar. It has been revealed that Brock Lesnar was not in fact supposed to win the match and was scripted for the Undertaker to win the match and extend his Wrestlemania streak to 22 wins.
> 
> I’m pretty sure most people know that WWE is actually staged and simply for entertainment. All matches are scripted and practiced weeks prior to the actual match, and the winner is, of course, picked before the match is aired, by WWE officials. However, this match was not meant for Brock Lesnar to win.
> ...


LOL
Where did you get this from?


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



hockeyfan90 said:


> Apparently Lesnar winning was not part of the script.
> 
> http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losin...mahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/
> 
> Is this true?


I would say not haha. I've watched the clip multiple times now & I don't see the part that some claim 'Taker kicked out at the three count. His shoulder is in clear view of the camera, and it's down for the count, not a botch whatsoever. The camera angle changes a millisecond after the three. The aspects surrounding the post-match, all meant to be that way. Taker is a true professional & a general in the ring, he wouldn't have allowed such a botch to occur. There's multiple reasons why it's not a botch.

I had a feeling that the streak would end at 21-1. Numerically it sounds right, 20-1 doesn't sound right when you say it, 21-1 does; just a tiny observation. However, I don't necessarily agree with Lesnar being the one to end it. As a few others have mentioned, Punk really should have been the one to do so; since it would have actually been more credible & meaningful. Not to mention it was a much much better match haha.

Who knows, Lesnar could become a full-timer again & who knows what could happen. I haven't watched the whole match yet, but according to everyone it was a bad match. So yes, it's a shame that the streak ends with such a bad match when Taker had been on a roll of great matches since Wrestlemania 23. The only things that disappoint me about the streak ending is yeah that it was a bad match & that Lesnar was the one to do so.

If this is Taker's last match, shame it wasn't a good one & that there wasn't more pomp surrounding the match & post-match stuff with Taker. Example, some sort of disappearing act like when he suddenly appears or some sort of ceremony in the vain of typical Taker stuff. Taker's had an amazing run, best character in the history of professional wrestling, hell of a unique in-ring performer & man outside the ring.

I remember the first time I ever saw wrestling, it was in August of 2004 & Taker was my first glimpse of wrestling. He's always been my favorite in WWE for multiple reasons & I always looked forward to his matches the most.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

facebook


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

No matter who ended the streak people would have complained. Whether it was Lesnar, Cena or a younger star there isn't anyone you can look at say and that they'd deserve to break something as big as the streak. It probably would have ended four years ago if Undertaker had got his match with Lesnar after he asked him at UFC because there's no way Brock would have come back to work a match and lose while still being a UFC fighter.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Catalanotto said:


> WHO FUCKING CARES?
> 
> 
> I clicked the link provided, read the blurb, didn't bother to investigate the site, let alone even look at the name of it.
> ...


:lol obviously you care enough..

Anyway, I do hope he is ok, all talk about anything else aside I do very much hope he is ok, I was damn worried about him having to take F-5s those are not something 50+ year old men should be taking in the ring.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

After pondering more, I feel if the streak had to end, it had to be tonight.


I think I've said in the past the punishment an already brittle Undertaker would have to endure in a match with Brock. From what I've heard, there have been instances in the past where Taker wanted the streak to end (supposedly with Orton in their match; Angle said he was supposed to end it before), with the reason being that he no longer wanted it to overshadow Wrestlemania. Plus, it's not enough left in the tank and with a guy as physical as Brock, it's not a promise that he could work again. The guy has 2 artificial hips.


And, in a story I just heard from the MLW post show podcast, back when Court was working for WWE, Taker said his plan was to go back to original Undertaker, have one final run with Paul Bearer and go out that way. People say Punk, last year, would have been a better choice than Brock this year but I can't help but imagine if what Court said was true, combined with the fact that Taker's in rough shape and Paul Bearer being inducted Saturday night, the time was now to end the streak, as not to take precedent over Wrestlemania any longer, pending Taker possibly not having it in him anymore.


However, strictly as a fan, what I prefer and in retrospect, I kind of wish that, win or lose, Taker finished up at Wrestlemania 28, tying into the whole "End Of An Era" theme, which would have been the perfect sendoff. What happened tonight, if it's the end of Undertaker, didn't come off as the perfect way to go out. And at the hands of Brock, it does nothing for Brock. He's probably done after 2015.


Sure, it would have been better for a Bray Wyatt, Roman Reigns, Cesaro type to end the streak but that wasn't going to be this year and win or lose against a guy like Brock, you've drastically cut down on how long Taker can last. Maybe this was something that Taker just decided on during the build up but at the end of the day, I firmly believe it was an Undertaker decision.


And because of him knowing the window is closing and realizing the limitations, it was the right call. It's only nostalgia or markdom speaking when people say he should leave with the streak intact.


The problem ain't who ended it. The problem was the way it ended, which came out of the blue, with ZERO expectations (based on the build up) and that it wasn't a proper "farewell", assuming Taker is done.


All in all, right call. The execution was wrong. From build up to announcing to post match, it could have been done a lot better and promoted to be a bigger match, to put over the possibility of it happening.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Brock lesnar was the perfect choice to give the streak to. Dude is a legit bad ass and a beleiveable bad ass character as well. I rather have it ended by lesnar then rather John Cena getting that accolade down the road which I predicted was possible to take place. Or it being a random person who WWE is trying to get over that we may not like and sucks. For ex. 2 or 3 years from now WWE could try and give schmucks like bo dallas or mojo rawley the streak!!! Who knows!!! Either way fuck it. I am glad Brock lesnar ended it. If not lesnar who else would of been better to have ended it to either been on the roster. I kind of feel better it is ended now knowing that no other schmuck is gonna have to end it. Brock lesnar a legitimate bad ass ending the streak is not bad at all.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Oh and did Taker suddenly forget how to sell? :lmao

When Brock was doing those german suplexes, I was trying so hard not to cringe, but I just couldn't. It was an okay match, I'm sure the slow-pace was probably done on purpose but still, it was very awkward to watch and uncomfortable half of the time. And nobody can use the "Taker's getting up there in age" excuse, as he had the best match of the night last year with CM Punk. The only valid excuse you could probably use is the fact that both Taker & Lesnar are big guys, so it was expected for the match to be kinda've slow, but considering both have that fighting style, and both are into MMA, I was kinda've expecting it to be a "let's try to kill each other" kind of match.

But it is what it is, perhaps they were doing it on purpose to solidify the face that Taker's getting up there and that he's on his last legs. I mean, they said that quite a few times on commentary and on the pre-show over the last few weeks, so.. Oh well.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



pagi said:


> I guess Michael Cole is the only one with an active WM undefeated streak.


RVD is 4-0 which is now the longest active Wrestlemania streak. Next year they should do a beat the streak storyline to see who can take out RVD.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



JoMoxRKO said:


> Hours later thank you taker is still trending on twitter. This can't be the end it just can't.


I'm on twitter right now and at the #thankyoutaker page there's like 20-30 new tweets every 20 seconds or so, holy shit.

The fans really love the guy.

Correction: 40-50 tweets every 15 seconds and there's no sign it's stopping anytime soon. It's unbelievable guys, you should see it.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Apparently The Undertaker is in the hospital. The reasons why range from he collapsed after making it backstage to "concussion like symptoms". There are various reports of Lesnar and Vince getting in a car and chasing the ambulance to the hospital but other than the fact that UT is hospitalized the rest is all unconfirmed speculation. 

As someone that was in attendance live something wasn't right about that match. The Undertaker seemed like something was physically wrong with him. He was dead weight on the suplexes and he was stumbling and staggering on his way out. It would be speculation to say the ending to the match was changed because of this, but it seems plausible that the match was shortened because of a medical issue which is what caught the announcers/truck off guard. The 21-1 graphic did NOT appear right away. Music was really delayed and it generally just seemed like something was off.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The shit about Brock "changing the script" or Undertaker calling an audible in the ring is bullshit. Reason being, the 21-1 graphic ain't something that you can put together on the spot. It was already produced.


Notice how, to put over the shock of it, they continuously showed the surprised look on fans faces, the stalling of the announcement and the stalling of Brock's music. It puts over how NOBODY could believe what just happened.


Made for great TV.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Am I the only person who's looked around and saw the rumors Taker was rushed to a hospital?


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My thoughts on the streak ending:

WWE recently came to terms with Sting, and probably agreed to give him a match with Taker at WM31. Vince probably realized that the Lesnar and Sting matches were more than likely going to be Undertaker's last WrestleMania matches and decided to pull the trigger on ending the streak for a few reasons:

-It gives Lesnar momentum, makes him look strong as fuck. Shows commitment and maybe helps negotiate his next deal.
-It puts less pressure on Taker-Sting to "steal the show" next year. This way it'll just be "a match" as opposed to "the streak match".
-It'll let Taker retire on a win against Sting while still having put someone over for the streak

Sure, it most definitely wasn't the optimal route, and if Vince had known a year ago what he knew now, he more than likely would have given the streak to Punk, but it is what it is. The people who say Reigns should have ended the streak today make me laugh. He's nowhere near ready. The Rumble record breaking was premature enough as it was, this would just be overkill to the highest degree. The only person in the company I'd have given it to this year other than Lesnar would be Bryan, but obviously he was busy this Mania.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Pied Piper said:


> Would anybody really be interested in Taker/Sting without The Streak?


It makes me MORE interested because the streak isn't part of the spectacle. Now its just Icon vs Phenom. A dream feud for a lot of people my age(28).


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I don't think Taker is the kind of guy who will write a tell-all autobiography so we may never know why he decided Brock was the right choice, but if that was Taker's choice, then you have to respect him for knowing his days were numbered and hanging it up before it got embarrassing. Maybe the streak was never about WHO broke it, but simply WHEN and WHY it was broken. So many people are angry about it and that's EXACTLY the reaction WWE wanted. They wanted to break your heart, it makes for compelling television. When a character in a film dies, it can be upsetting, but you always remember that it's just a movie. The fact is, this is just entertainment and NOTHING is guaranteed. There is always ups and downs and we all have our opinions on what is right and wrong, but at the end of the day, whatever is right and wrong really doesn't matter as much as what gets a reaction, what entertains us and what makes us remember moments like this. You will never forget this night, right or wrong, like it or not. That is what a STORY is supposed to be.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Am I the only person who's looked around and saw the rumors Taker was rushed to a hospital?


I wouldn't be shocked if that rumor is true. Wasn't he physically a huge mess after that 1st Taker/HBK match, too?

Anyway, watching him after the match was so hard to watch. It really was. I never really cry over wrestling, I probably have only once or twice, but I thought I was going to during that, and I'm not ashamed of it, and no one else should either. That man is one of the greatest of all time. Also, love the fact that the crowd tended to suddenly give him a huge standing ovation. It's like, they probably knew he wasn't going to give any gestures (you noticed how he just sat there puzzled and just kept a blank face), but they still wanted to let him know that he's appreciated to death.

Really looking forward to his speech tomorrow, if he does one. The guy deserves to end RAW tomorrow with a really long speech.


----------



## Octavarium_ (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It has been reported on Twitter that he got a concussion from the belly to belly suplex right at the start of the match. That would explain how out of it he was during the match. This changed the match quality but I don't think it changed the end result.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Ultimate Puke said:


> I don't think Taker is the kind of guy who will write a tell-all autobiography so we may never know why he decided Brock was the right choice, but if that was Taker's choice, then you have to respect him for knowing his days were numbered and hanging it up before it got embarrassing. Maybe the streak was never about WHO broke it, but simply WHEN and WHY it was broken. So many people are angry about it and that's EXACTLY the reaction WWE wanted. They wanted to break your heart, it makes for compelling television. When a character in a film dies, it can be upsetting, but you always remember that it's just a movie. The fact is, this is just entertainment and NOTHING is guaranteed. There is always ups and downs and we all have our opinions on what is right and wrong, but at the end of the day, whatever is right and wrong really doesn't matter as much as what gets a reaction, what entertains us and what makes us remember moments like this. You will never forget this night, right or wrong, like it or not. That is what a STORY is supposed to be.


And that's exactly why I'm not mad about it. It was his decision, and he probably didn't care too much about the reaction, he knew the fans would be pissed, why do you think they milked it for so long and made it one of the most must-see things about WrestleMania? He knows how important it is to the fans.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Elipses Corter said:


> The shit about Brock "changing the script" or Undertaker calling an audible in the ring is bullshit. Reason being, the 21-1 graphic ain't something that you can put together on the spot. It was already produced.
> 
> 
> Notice how, to put over the shock of it, they continuously showed the surprised look on fans faces, the stalling of the announcement and the stalling of Brock's music. It puts over how NOBODY could believe what just happened.
> ...


The 21-1 graphic IS something that can be put together on the spot. It was a ridiculously simple graphic that only showed up on the center screen after a brief delay. Moreover that graphic could have been on hand anyway for promotional material or in case something crazy happened.

The fact that they showed crowd reactions also means nothing. There are ALWAYS cameras pointed at the crowd scanning for good crowd shots. 100% of the time.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Ratman said:


>


She's looking older. Maybe time for Taker to find a new young blonde for a wife? Might have to get that MICHELLE tattoo on your neck lasered off though...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Octavarium_ said:


> It has been reported on Twitter that he got a concussion from the belly to belly suplex right at the start of the match. That would explain how out of it he was during the match. This changed the match quality but I don't think it changed the end result.


Oh, wow. That sounds legit, actually.

My thing is though, he seemed pretty out of it even before that, but perhaps that was done purposely to make Lesnar look good.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TheORKINMan said:


> The 21-1 graphic IS something that can be put together on the spot. It was a ridiculously simple graphic that only showed up on the center screen after a brief delay. Moreover that graphic could have been on hand anyway for promotional material or in case something crazy happened.
> 
> The fact that they showed crowd reactions also means nothing. There are ALWAYS cameras pointed at the crowd scanning for good crowd shots. 100% of the time.


Yeah, I guess you know more about WWE's production than 2 guys that actually worked there.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TheORKINMan said:


> The 21-1 graphic IS something that can be put together on the spot. It was a ridiculously simple graphic that only showed up on the center screen after a brief delay. Moreover that graphic could have been on hand anyway for promotional material or in case something crazy happened.
> 
> The fact that they showed crowd reactions also means nothing. There are ALWAYS cameras pointed at the crowd scanning for good crowd shots. 100% of the time.


Jesus just give it up. It WASN'T a fucking botch or a screwjob or a shoot or anything. The Streak is dead. There will be no "reversing" the decision. 

*Get over it.*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Elipses Corter said:


> The shit about Brock "changing the script" or Undertaker calling an audible in the ring is bullshit. Reason being, the 21-1 graphic ain't something that you can put together on the spot. It was already produced.
> 
> 
> Notice how, to put over the shock of it, they continuously showed the surprised look on fans faces, the stalling of the announcement and the stalling of Brock's music. It puts over how NOBODY could believe what just happened.
> ...





TheORKINMan said:


> The 21-1 graphic IS something that can be put together on the spot. It was a ridiculously simple graphic that only showed up on the center screen after a brief delay. Moreover that graphic could have been on hand anyway for promotional material or in case something crazy happened.
> 
> The fact that they showed crowd reactions also means nothing. There are ALWAYS cameras pointed at the crowd scanning for good crowd shots. 100% of the time.


Regardless, this whole situation was done on purpose, and the Streak is legitimately over.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

People come off as trying to find some bullshit "changing the script" or botch loophole, as if that's going to change anything. Nobody wants to accept the reality of, no matter what you pull out your ass, he's 21-1 and what happened was supposed to happen.


Being in denial doesn't change shit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Great moment..right person to lose it to..Taker is bigger than a streak. It doesnt define his career. Winning 21 matches a WM is something you can never take away from him. If YOU harp on the sole loss, then that is YOUR problem and your inability to appreciate his career as a whole and even more, show you never thought much of him in the first place. Streak isnt bigger than Undertaker, he's bigger than the streak, and he proved it at WM30


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Wonder if CM Punk is even more pissed off now that they didn't just let him end it last year. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Elipses Corter said:


> I kind of wish that, win or lose, Taker finished up at Wrestlemania 28, tying into the whole "End Of An Era" theme, which would have been the perfect sendoff.


That's how I felt.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Elipses Corter said:


> People come off as trying to find some bullshit "changing the script" or botch loophole, as if that's going to change anything. Nobody wants to accept the reality of, no matter what you pull out your ass, he's 21-1 and what happened was supposed to happen.
> 
> 
> Being in denial doesn't change shit.


It's just the way it happened. Nobody can believe that the streak was given to Brock Lesnar of all people. Everybody just thought "oh, another F5, Taker will kick out at 2 3/4" *1-2-3 ...wait what...


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Who said the streak wasn't over? I've been around arena event operations myself long enough to know that the crowd is always being scanned by cameras for crowd shots/reactions/whatever. They even do this at women's basketball games. The fact that they were able to put up crowd reactions on the screen quickly means absolutely nothing.

As for the "get over it" posts by retards with reading comprehension problems. I'll reiterate that I never said the outcome of the match was changed. I was simply pointing out that the evidence that was put forward in the post I quoted was not compelling.


----------



## Codarik (May 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

They always miss great opportunities with :barrett he could've came out and said somthing like "I'm afraid I've got some bad news, Undertakers streak has ended, all of you are going to complain about it for the rest of your lives. Thank you."


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Elipses Corter said:


> People come off as trying to find some bullshit "changing the script" or botch loophole, as if that's going to change anything. Nobody wants to accept the reality of, no matter what you pull out your ass, he's 21-1 and what happened was supposed to happen.
> 
> 
> Being in denial doesn't change shit.


No but dude, they can easily erase it from history and pretend like it didn't happen and he can keep the Streak.

:side:


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It's entirely possible that Taker told WWE last minute that he wanted The Streak to end. I don't think that was the original plan of this thing all along. I don't think many people outside of the extreme inner circle of the company knew about it. I don't think the announcers were aware at the start of the match. 

I've always argued that this thing should end. I thought it should have been over with 2/3 years ago. Not only have the quality of the matches gone down but the build around them has as well. The way it happened with Lesnar is just strange given all they did to lead up to the thing. That's what makes me think that it's only been in the past few days that Taker decided this was it.

This Mania was build around the word LEGACY. I guess in that way it's fitting that we had Bryan cementing his, The Shield burying remnants of the Attitude Era, the start of the reign of Cesaro from Big Show and The Streak being over. And Cena overcoming himself but lolcenawins.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Talk about a shocker going into this match I never thought Lesnar had any chance whatsoever of breaking the streak. WWE was so lazy with the booking of this feud not to mention how bad they have fucked up Lesnar's return by having him job his first match back and work pointless programs with HHH. I don't think their was a soul in this world that believed Taker would lose the streak ever let alone to Lesnar.

Well it has happened and to be honest I don't know what to think. All I know is the moment that it happened and the emotion it got out of me reminded me why I was a wrestling fan. Moments like this that draw you in and make you feel like a kid all over again.

As I get older and have I guess become a jaded fan I never thought WWE could ever pull a strong emotional response from me again. Well they did and I love it. I love seeing the reactions from the fans to this. The shock has been overwhelming and this is a moment we will remember forever.

Now whether Lesnar was the right guy to break the streak will be debated I am sure for year's to come but I honestly i'm not upset over it. I know ppl go on about Lesnar being a part imer and shit but so fucking what Lesnar is a beast and it makes sense that he beat the streak. There is no way I can buy anyone on the current roster a threat to the streak. 

To sum this up WWE did a great job of giving us a huge shock here and whether this was the right decision will be revealed in time. All I know is I hope Taker at least has one last match and that is the dream match with Sting. Yes despite his loss here I would still love to see that match.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I just rewatched the match and gaaaaah.... as usual, Michael Cole sounds stupid. "1...2...3... The streak.... is over."

Jesus Fucking Christ. No emotion. How about just not saying anything? Would have sounded much better than his dull, piss poor reactions. Goes perfect with "Oh my."


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



KingDio said:


> I would say not haha. I've watched the clip multiple times now & I don't see the part that some claim 'Taker kicked out at the three count. His shoulder is in clear view of the camera, and it's down for the count, not a botch whatsoever. The camera angle changes a millisecond after the three. The aspects surrounding the post-match, all meant to be that way. Taker is a true professional & a general in the ring, he wouldn't have allowed such a botch to occur. There's multiple reasons why it's not a botch.
> 
> I had a feeling that the streak would end at 21-1. Numerically it sounds right, 20-1 doesn't sound right when you say it, 21-1 does; just a tiny observation. However, I don't necessarily agree with Lesnar being the one to end it. As a few others have mentioned, Punk really should have been the one to do so; since it would have actually been more credible & meaningful. Not to mention it was a much much better match haha.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I've never seen so much bitching in a thread. If Taker won, those same people would be bitching about how predictable it was. Some people simply cannot be pleased. Brock Lesnar is truly the anomaly now. Deal with it cry babies.


----------



## joekeig (Nov 27, 2013)

Professional Wrestling equittqute is to always go out on your back and out over who ur wrestling. I think undertaker is retiring and what a way for him to show his uttermost respect


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Terrible match, terrible finish. 

Yes I wanted it to end but not to part time Lesnar.

Fuck you Callaway. 

Though I guess a part time is better than a no-timer (Punk)


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Lesnar vs Bryan at SS for the title...book it


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TheORKINMan said:


> I'll reiterate that I never said the outcome of the match was changed. I was simply pointing out that the evidence that was put forward in the post I quoted was not compelling.


I'm not here to compel you, son.


I'm here to state facts. Whether you buy them or not doesn't matter but they'll still be sold and told.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

In a day and age that all of us smart fans know so damn much and knew The Undertaker was going to win....

Wow, just wow. I don't think I have ever been this shocked watching a wrestling event in my 23 years of being a fan. I was shocked when CM Punk beat Cena at MITB 2011. I was shocked when Bryan beat Cena clean at Summerslam 2013. But holy shit, my jaw dropped, just like thousands of people in attendance and I was completely speechless. I know it's not going to be a popular decision to a lot of fans, but damnit, that shock factor and entertainment felt amazing, and as a fan, that's what I care about most.


----------



## AndreL (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Taker's streak ending is like some character dying unexpectedly on your favorite show. You know it's not real, but you still have this empty feeling like something or someone has been taken away from you.

Like when Opie died on Sons of anarchy!


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

There is absolutely no way.. no way in hell it was a botch. That line of thinking is just plain STUPID. This is the holy grail of wrestling. If somehow there was a botch, the WWE would think quickly and come up with a way of over turning the result with some kind of fuckery. Besides that the referee would know if Taker was getting the W again and so wouldn't ever hit the 3 against him.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Thing about this match is that Lesnar didn't need it, he was already a legit attraction & beast.

What Undertaker did for him was basically make him even more of a made man then he already was. He is the top of the WWE's food chain now whenever they bring him in regardless of anybody else who is in the company, probably IRL & Kayfabe wise.

The real issue is the fact the he lost before this. I don't give a damn what anybody says, he should of beat Cena, HHH all 3 times & Punk leading into this match.

I was completely against Lesnar winning in my initial reaction after the match happened, now I'm kinda leaning the other way. *If* done right, this could be good.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Elipses Corter said:


> I'm not here to compel you, son.
> 
> 
> I'm here to state facts. Whether you buy them or not doesn't matter but they'll still be sold and told.


What you did was state:

"Oranges are orange therefore the sky is obviously blue."

Yeah they're facts... but you are trying to draw lines that aren't there. They would have had reactions shots at the ready regardless of the outcome of the match.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The problem wasn't Brock winning, I think it was a good call.

The problem (like everything with the WWE) is how fucking brutal they did in building this match up.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Thing about this match is that Lesnar didn't need it, he was already a legit attraction & beast.
> 
> What Undertaker did for him was basically make him even more of a made man then he already was. He is the top of the WWE's food chain now whenever they bring him in regardless of anybody else who is in the company, probably IRL & Kayfabe wise.
> 
> ...


Yeah him losing to Cena now only makes it look more ridiculous.

They should have a rematch & have Brock Lesnar destroy him, you don't have to make it a squash match, but give him a clear decisive victory to right the wrong.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I wonder how many people outside the Ref, Lesnar, Heyman, Taker, Vince, and JBL/Cole/Lawler knew the outcome


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TheORKINMan said:


> What you did was state:
> 
> "Oranges are orange therefore the sky is obviously blue."
> 
> Yeah they're facts... but you are trying to draw lines that aren't there. *They would have had reactions shots at the ready regardless of the outcome of the match*.


Yeah, an outcome they're already aware of.


Why the fuck do you think the reaction shots are ready?


What are you even arguing?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I wonder when they decided to let Brock end it. Kind of seemed like an impulsive decision lol (not saying its a bad decision though).


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Well - that was.. something. Reminded me of _THAT_ death in 'The Wire' in that I wasn't paying full attention when it happened and it had me stunned for minutes. A universally revered character done in the blink of an unsuspecting eye. No cushion, no gentle letdown.

I can't remember a crowd reaction quite like that in WWE before and it's something you couldn't have if you had done a very neat, heroic downfall storyline i.e. Flair/ HBK/ HHH. 

Realistically, there were two people in the position to end the streak - Lesnar and Cena. Even a clean win would cement Cena as a full on heel and that transition wont happen until they have a babyface in place with the infrastructure Cena currently has. Nobody is in Cena's league when it comes to being a franchise within a franchise. Sting/ Reigns/ Ryback/ Barrett/ Wyatt were all a tad unrealistic, to say the least.

This is not just a much needed boost for Brock, but also Heyman and whoever Heyman decides to align himself with in future.

Heyman was the star of this feud and has along with Bryan, been the MVP of television for the past year / 2 years. This will give him the mouthpiece equivalent of golden bullets in terms of ammunition moving forwards.

What else is on?

(FWIW (nothing given the outcome) the match was a total dud. Their timing was off for the entire bout, clumsily stumbling from one spot to the next. 

LOL @ the suggestion that Taker called an audible on 22 years of work because he was knackered. It's done, this is how how he wanted to go out.)


----------



## CactusJamie (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Undertaker wanted the streak to end and he wanted Brock Lesnar to end it. I don't know why Brock, but it was 'Taker's choice. I remember hearing this somewhere but I can't remember where. I didn't think much of it, cause... Brock? Really? Anyway, I assume the fact the it happened means it was Undertaker's decision. Vince would have rode that cash cow for eternity if he could have, but apparently even dead guys have to retire eventually. 

Undertaker doesn't really have a lot left in him at this point, he rose above and beyond his duty as the general of the WWF/E, and went out with honor. Retirement matches are kind of meant to be lost, and this was one of the biggest of them all. I don't think he would let his career end any other way. A clean finish to a great career at a grand event seems very fitting to me.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm not really all that mad. It was going to end sometime. Okay, sure, Brock Lesnar shouldn't have done it, but what's done is done.
We just have to Deal with it.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I cannot wait until the Post Raw tonight


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm going to be honest, I was originally going to cook some food at the start of this match and I contemplated skipping the whole thing altogether. I missed some of the early portions, but did watch pretty much 2/3 of it I'd estimate. Taker losing at long last is a HUGE deal, something that will be talked about for ages. Elipsis mentioned it, but Taker in a way kind of overshadowed Wrestlemania, and as cool as it was, it sort of was a bad thing at the same time. What he did hear was make Brock a certifiable monster, this makes up for all of his bull shit losses, and opens up the opportunity for a new guy to take his spot at Wrestlemania.

It seems like Taker loves wrestling, but people take the streak more seriously then he did. I know he was willing to put over a few of his contenders over the years, and I think it got to a point where he physically can't compete in the ring without a lot of smoke and mirrors, and tonight it was pretty obvious without someone that can carry him REALLY well, he just doesn't belong in the ring anymore. Long story short though, I think he felt compelled to still wrestle despite the fact that his body was telling him to stop, just to make the fans a little more happy. 

If anyone else besides Brock got this rub, I don't think it would go very well..... there's really no credible long term heels that could win and still look legit in the fans eyes besides Lesnar, and giving a baby face the win is like the kiss of death, fans would no doubt turn on them. 

Taker's a legend, and Wrestlemania is a blast from the past, but at this point he is a shell of his former self in the ring. He went out on his own terms, pretty much gave the guy the biggest rub since Hogan slammed Andre.... I'm sure from here he's going to go home for a while before he starts some behind the scenes job for the WWE.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I think this result allows us to see the divide between Undertaker fans and Streak marks. If you're a legit Undertaker fan I don't see how you could be bummed out at your hero doing business right and going out on his back. Undertaker's career means more than just some little streak, but alas that's all that Streak marks really care about when it comes to the man.


----------



## MDollaz (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Sami Zayn hit it right on the head when he said it was the most shocking moment in pro wrestling since 1997.

But what I'm really impressed about is that Orton, Batista and D Bryan were able to get the crowd back by the end of the night.

Truly a magical evening. Everything wrestling should be.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



#Mark said:


> I wonder when they decided to let Brock end it. Kind of seemed like an impulsive decision lol (not saying its a bad decision though).


This is probably what enticed Brock to come back in the first place. The seeds were sown at UFC 121. They had obviously discussed it prior to Brock even joining UFC. This has been the plan for YEARS. It's what Taker wanted all along.


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Alchemind said:


> Two part-timers return for a month until Wrestelmania only to have them leave once again. There is a 0.1% chance of Brock Lesnar ending the Undertakers streak, and there is no story behind this match what-so-ever.
> 
> 
> How can you possibly be excited for a match you already know the victor of, and where it leads (no where)? I'd love too, but it's not coming together for me.


Hope u were excited hahaha fucken smarks always think they know shit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I love the fact that it goes from possibly being one of the worst WM just looking at the card to one of the best after how things unfolded


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Rick_James said:


> Taker's a legend, and Wrestlemania is a blast from the past, but at this point he is a shell of his former self in the ring. He went out on his own terms, pretty much gave the guy the biggest rub since Hogan slammed Andre.... I'm sure from here he's going to go home for a while before he starts some behind the scenes job for the WWE.


And that's one of the huge examples of why Taker is one of the best. He's not stupid, he probably had this planned for a while, and he probably knew he's not as good as he once was and wanted to go out before he became like Ric Flair or Hulk Hogan, and many others who kept clinging to the ring.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Resist said:


> I love the fact that it goes from possibly being one of the worst WM just looking at the card to one of the best after how things unfolded


I don't know about that, the show kinda sucked, there was a shocking moment & a great moment, doesn't make up for the rest of the show being crappy IMO.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Ratman said:


>


wat? i didn't know michelle was there


----------



## phz (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Eat. Sleep. Break the Streak

But seriously, anyone catch what Taker whispered to Brock just before Brock delivered the F5?

Edit: He told him to reverse his tombstone and pin.


----------



## dddsssccc (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Taker losing is probably the most stunned I've been since Shane McMahon showed up on Nitro or Hogan turning heel in 1996. I don't have a problem with him losing the streak at this point but I do question there choice of Lesnar being the guy to end it. Lesnar is and always has been very talented but he's just a part timer and his prime is already over. The victory is a feather in his cap but it doesn't really elevate him like it could have some other younger wrestlers.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I've been watching WWF/E on and off since 1994, and in none of those years has Undertaker been my favorite wrestler. I am a fan, but not a huge one.

That being said, Undertaker's loss came as such an unpleasant shock to me that it reduced my enjoyment of the rest of the night, including Bryan's big moment, which I - like most fans - have been waiting months to finally happen.

In a time where titles have all but lost their meaning (too many titles, too much hotshotting, too many less-than-deserving champions throughout the years), beating the streak was to be the most coveted prize in the business. But most of us thought Undertaker earned the right to retire with the streak intact. If he were to give the rub to someone, it would be the greatest honor achievable. But of course no one would expect that of him...

Who got the rub? A part-timer who doesn't give a shit about wrestling and is in it for the money only, who walked out on the industry 10 years ago and is back only for his absurd contract with few dates and massive pay, who is not going to stick around long enough to make any good of this, and whose return to WWE was immediately nullified by his loss to Cena in his first match back. Tonight actually managed to be a poorer booking decision than that one, astoundingly.

I could think of dozens of people off the top of my head who would deserve it more. Could've had Wyatt go over Cena this year and defeat the streak next year. Or give it to Bryan, or build up Cesaro or Ziggler or Reigns or countless others and have them go on to beat it. Controversial as it may sound, even giving the streak to Cena could have had something made of it, and given Cena's dedication and loyalty to WWE, it would have been infinitely more deserved.

I could swallow Wyatt's loss. That's redeemable. Hell, even a Bryan loss, while awful, could have been salvaged in time. But the streak is over forever. No fixing that. Wrestlemania's main selling point for long-term fans who struggle to find things to love in today's product is ruined permanently.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



FlashPhotographer said:


> wat? i didn't know michelle was there


Me neither. Some people said she was shown on camera, but I re-watched it again and I didn't see her.


----------



## Lornestorm (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



FlashPhotographer said:


> wat? i didn't know michelle was there


Word from people who were there posting on twitter is that she was noticeably crying and distressed throughout the match. She apparently broke down at the three count and rushed to the back after it was over looking distressed. 

There are so many unconfirmed reports on twitter about taker's condition. I thought it was a rumor at first but it's picking up steam. Michelle hasn't tweeted anything about Wrestlemania which she always does after the event. Reports are saying Taker was rushed to the hospital after the match. He took a suplex right on his head and it knocked the piss out of him. He was basically out of it throughout the whole match and collapsed backstage. Not sure now about what the intended end was supposed to be.


----------



## phz (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



phz said:


> Eat. Sleep. Break the Streak
> 
> But seriously, anyone catch what Taker whispered to Brock just before Brock delivered the F5?
> 
> Edit: He told him to reverse his tombstone and pin.


Also lol at people making some conspiracy claims that Brock went against the script...Taker whispering what he did to Brock clearly rules out any shady thing.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Lornestorm said:


> Word from people who were there posting on twitter is that she was noticeably crying and distressed throughout the match. She apparently broke down at the three count and rushed to the back after it was over looking distressed.
> 
> There are so many unconfirmed reports on twitter about taker's condition. I thought it was a rumor at first but it's picking up steam. Michelle hasn't tweeted anything about Wrestlemania which she always does after the event. Reports are saying Taker was rushed to the hospital after the match. He took a suplex right on his head and it knocked the piss out of him. He was basically out of it throughout the whole match and collapsed backstage. Not sure now about what the intended end was supposed to be.


Yeah the Observer is now reporting his hospitalization. Developing story...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



phz said:


> Also lol at people making some conspiracy claims that Brock went against the script...Taker whispering what he did to Brock clearly rules out any shady thing.


I was watching on a stream and could clearly hear him say "F5". That neither confirms or denies he called an audible, but it was the called finish, planned or not.


----------



## Lornestorm (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



PaulHBK said:


> Yeah the Observer is now reporting his hospitalization. Developing story...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I hope this isn't true. It would explain though the quality of the match. So many people are [email protected]#ting on Taker for looking old and horrible but I thought very early on that he just didn't look RIGHT. He didn't look like himself. His matches the past few years have been incredible and I don't buy for a second that he was carried. He is also in great physical shape this year. He dropped a lot of weight since last year. For him to look loopy and shaky on a tombstone (a move he could perform to perfection in his sleep), there must be something wrong.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Lmao at the reactions when he lost


----------



## Cult0fPersonality (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Should the streak be broke? Yes
Should the guy be Brock Lesnar? No


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I am actually wondering if the pace was slowed down even harder to emphasize the fact that Taker is done... It makes perfect sense retroactively, although it sucks in ways that it will not be a 5 star match, but that was probably the whole intention. Even with a good, close to prime Lesnar, Taker still cannot go anymore. Still--such a shock. Definitely had my money on Taker winning. Kinda cannot picture him ending without facing a prime Cena. Last time they faced off was in 2004 I think. A decade of Cena becoming the 21st century Hulk Hogan, and still no Mania encounter with The Undertaker...wonder how things will play out


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I would have preferred next year. Do the HOF, announce your retirement and give one guy one last shot. And make it the main event. 
Because Daniel Bryan just had the biggest moment of his career and no one gives a crap.

It would be like telling the fans its ending without actually telling them. 
Which would lower the shock I guess, but shock for shock's sake is pointless. Taker could come out tomorrow dancing in a Tutu and it would be shocking.
There is no money to be made from this, there's no "tune in next week to see what happens". Its done.


----------



## Aya Reiko (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Rick_James said:


> It seems like Taker loves wrestling, but people take the streak more seriously then he did. I know he was willing to put over a few of his contenders over the years, and I think it got to a point where he physically can't compete in the ring without a lot of smoke and mirrors, and tonight it was pretty obvious without someone that can carry him REALLY well, he just doesn't belong in the ring anymore. Long story short though, I think he felt compelled to still wrestle despite the fact that his body was telling him to stop, just to make the fans a little more happy.
> 
> If anyone else besides Brock got this rub, I don't think it would go very well..... there's really no credible long term heels that could win and still look legit in the fans eyes besides Lesnar, and giving a baby face the win is like the kiss of death, fans would no doubt turn on them.


Another thing; Taker is an utterly massive MMA fan. Don't forget the stare between Brock and Taker at UFC 81. A refresher...










I think he wanted one and only one person to end the streak, Brock Lesnar.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

So it's just done, like that? wow, talk about surreal fuckery. I'm literally still in awe.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Scrotey Loads said:


> Who got the rub? A part-timer who doesn't give a shit about wrestling and is in it for the money only, who walked out on the industry 10 years ago and is back only for his absurd contract with few dates and massive pay, who is not going to stick around long enough to make any good of this, and whose return to WWE was immediately nullified by his loss to Cena in his first match back. Tonight actually managed to be a poorer booking decision than that one, astoundingly.
> 
> I could think of dozens of people off the top of my head who would deserve it more. Could've had Wyatt go over Cena this year and defeat the streak next year. Or give it to Bryan, or build up Cesaro or Ziggler or Reigns or countless others and have them go on to beat it. Controversial as it may sound, even giving the streak to Cena could have had something made of it, and given Cena's dedication and loyalty to WWE, it would have been infinitely more deserved.
> 
> I could swallow Wyatt's loss. That's redeemable. Hell, even a Bryan loss, while awful, could have been salvaged in time. But the streak is over forever. No fixing that. Wrestlemania's main selling point for long-term fans who struggle to find things to love in today's product is ruined permanently.


I'm so deeply in agreement it's eerie. What we saw tonight was the end of an era. Thrown away on a piss poor part-timer who has bad mouthed the business, refused to practice with and had bad blood with the guy he went over, gave nothing to the business, and continues to draw millions from it like a leach. Vinnie Mac got his big swerve, he proved once again, the WWE is bigger than it's stars or their collective body, by throwing away something many fans considered more precious than any title. There is no way in hell Calaway was on board with this. His feelings about Bork were well known.

What we got tonight was shock for shocks sake. A fucking travesty. So many much more deserving than the miserable piece of shit they fed him to. Garbage, nothing but garbage.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Gotta admit the streak ending shocked me, and the reaction of the fans was priceless. I don't think ANYONE there thought Lesnar would win.

Even if UT is injured as some are reporting I cant believe that's why the match ended as it did. It must have been planned for Lesnar to win and it certainly gave one of the most shocking WM moments ever that people will talk about for years.

Personally I feel the deadman has decided he cant do it anymore, even though he keeps putting on match of the year candidates at each WM, maybe he just decided the result each year was too predictable and to create a moment people wont forget.

Having said that I still think he wont go out this way, after all the great years and legendary status he has had he needs a proper send off at Wrestlemania, now whether that will be another match, maybe with Sting, who knows but he has earnt a better send off than a limp up the ramp after losing the streak.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

After watching again and with headphones this time, it sound like Taker told Brock "slide back down, give me the F5".


I can hear the "slide" pretty good and the "F5" real good.


Not an audible.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



HBK65 said:


> I'm so deeply in agreement it's eerie. What we saw tonight was the end of an era. Thrown away on a piss poor part-timer who has bad mouthed the business, refused to practice with and had bad blood with the guy he went over, gave nothing to the business, and continues to draw millions from it like a leach. Vinnie Mac got his big swerve, he proved once again, the WWE is bigger than it's stars or their collective body, by throwing away something many fans considered more precious than any title. There is no way in hell Calaway was on board with this. *His feelings about Bork were well known.*
> 
> What we got tonight was shock for shocks sake. A fucking travesty. So many much more deserving than the miserable piece of shit they fed him to. Garbage, nothing but garbage.


Well known by who? Please, enlighten me.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



HeatWave said:


> Great moment..right person to lose it to..Taker is bigger than a streak. It doesnt define his career. Winning 21 matches a WM is something you can never take away from him. If YOU harp on the sole loss, then that is YOUR problem and your inability to appreciate his career as a whole and even more, show you never thought much of him in the first place. Streak isnt bigger than Undertaker, he's bigger than the streak, and he proved it at WM30


Regardless of the fact Taker is bigger than The Streak, that loss is pretty much going to be his defining moment, though. The one moment he will be remembered for eternity, sort of like Andre & Hogan at WM 3.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Undertaker made the call, so it was the right call.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Not a taker fan
Always thought the streak was so overrated and stupid

Yet I have replayed it like 10x and still am in shock that the streak ended.

FUCK how are you taker marks dealing with it


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

After letting a few hours pass and taking it all in I can half understand what the WWE is thinking. Taker can now have his retirement match against Sting with a proper build and not having to worry about the streak. Taker gets to go out with a win against Sting and still give someone the rub of breaking the streak. I just wish it wasnt Lesnar.

Although at least Lesnar can handle the reputation of being the streak breaker. Can you imagine if they give it to Reigns or Wyatt and they end of flaming out a few years after? It couldve been a career killer for them having to live up to the expectation after breaking the streak.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It was planned since wwe released Undertaker : The Streak on blu ray this past week or so.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



kokepepsi said:


> Not a taker fan
> Always thought the streak was so overrated and stupid
> 
> Yet I have replayed it like 10x and still am in shock that the streak ended.
> ...


We don't. We'll live through it one day, but we're never going to deal with it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

so now that the undertaker's career is seemingly over, the next boxset to document his 20-year streak will have an extra '1' on the cover. what a mockery.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



kokepepsi said:


> Not a taker fan
> Always thought the streak was so overrated and stupid
> 
> Yet I have replayed it like 10x and still am in shock that the streak ended.
> ...


Had a few hours to sleep on it now and I'm really thinking it was the right idea, hell, whatever is said about Brock and how it was done blah, blah Taker was the man that called it and he wanted it, its fine.

It just goes to show his style, he's one of the most humble men in wrestling, he wanted to go out on his back like all his old school friends did, and he clearly didn't care for having the focus on him by going on last.

Even I wasn't into the nearfalls in this one, the style of match that stole the show for 7 straight years clearly got a bit overdone, the fans weren't into much of it either. Undertaker probably didn't want to have his last few matches be a bit sub par.

At the end of the day the streak ending is fine, its the fact that an absolute legend, my favourite ever, the man who go me into pro wrestling will probably never wrestle again.

#ThankYouTaker


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Catsaregreat said:


> After letting a few hours pass and taking it all in I can half understand what the WWE is thinking. Taker can now have his retirement match against Sting with a proper build and not having to worry about the streak. Taker gets to go out with a win against Sting and still give someone the rub of breaking the streak. I just wish it wasnt Lesnar.
> 
> Although at least Lesnar can handle the reputation of being the streak breaker. Can you imagine if they give it to Reigns or Wyatt and they end of flaming out a few years after? It couldve been a career killer for them having to live up to the expectation after breaking the streak.



Your post makes a lot of sense. The streak was like a monkey on his back, no matter how great the matches were recently you just knew Taker was winning. If he does have a retirement match next year there wont be that over him. Also agree about one of the new guys getting the streak would be more a bad thing than good for the reasons you gave. Good post.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The shock is finally lifting, tbh I'm not angry, let's see where it goes and hope WWE capitalise on it, just sad that we won't be seeing Undertaker much if we ever see him again


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



ashes11 said:


> It just goes to show his style, he's one of the most humble men in wrestling, he wanted to go out on his back like all his old school friends did, *and he clearly didn't care for having the focus on him by going on last.*


Um, who is the focus on? Who is everyone talking about? Who is on wwe's front page?

Its not Daniel Bryan, who just had the biggest moment of his life, thats for sure.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³ (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I love the way WWE did it. After Brock pinned him they didn't play his music right away. Gave it more of that shocking atmosphere. Kudos WWE. WOuld've been a perfect WM if Bray had beaten Cena but Oh well.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Bossdude said:


> Um, who is the focus on? Who is everyone talking about? Who is on wwe's front page?
> 
> Its not Daniel Bryan, who just had the biggest moment of his life, thats for sure.


Bryan isn't on the front page of WWE.com, a travesty!!!

I think, I just have an inkling that his rise to the top won't be stopped by this. Main Eventing mania and winning might just give him the momentum he needs.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



dmccourt95 said:


> The shock is finally lifting, tbh I'm not angry, *let's see where it goes and hope WWE capitalise on it,* just sad that we won't be seeing Undertaker much if we ever see him again


Its over. There is no way to capitalize on it.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

If WWE is too pussy to let the streak put over a younger talent that they don't trust 100% then the streak ending in this fashion is actually brilliant booking. That feeling of uncertainty and confusion right now is exactly what they want you to feel. Now every WM match with Taker moving forward isn't going to feel so predictable.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Pied Piper said:


> I'm on twitter right now and at the #thankyoutaker page there's like 20-30 new tweets every 20 seconds or so, holy shit.
> 
> The fans really love the guy.
> 
> Correction: *40-50 tweets every 15 seconds* and there's no sign it's stopping anytime soon. It's unbelievable guys, you should see it.


You know what's so amazing about the Undertaker, a man who surrounds himself with all darkness shed so much light in people all over the world


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



dmccourt95 said:


> The shock is finally lifting, tbh I'm not angry, *let's see where it goes and hope WWE capitalise on it, *just sad that we won't be seeing Undertaker much if we ever see him again


By having Brock wrestles two more times this year of course. :


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Childhood over, dreams crushed, everything destroyed WTF, back to my self pity. Those bastards Lesnar and Heyman!


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

You guys cra ck me up, you do realise this was probably takers idea for bork to end the streak


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Lesnar Vs. Undertaker was back and forth action until Lesnar hit that first F5 then it was beginning of the end. He countered Hell's Gate twice with Powerbomb reversals! 

Lesnar went for the Kimura, but it got reversed on him before he got out of it. Undertaker went for Old School, but got F5'ed out of it. Lesnar went for 10 punches, but got the Last Ride and then kicked out of The Tombstone. Undertaker went for a 2nd Tombstone, but got reversed into a 3rd F5.

Lesnar knew all his tricks and with the help of Heyman encouraging him to go in for the kill, he pulled the upset of the century. Watch the whole match, Layfield puts Lesnar over huge during the commentary!

If you're going to hate this match, then hate the match with Batista.

The Lesnar haters are hilarious.

- Vic


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I, like many others have mixed reactions and feelings on the streak ending; all I can say is that was one the most shocking moments in Wrestlemania history, personally I hate the fact Brock Lesnar ended it the guy was sloppy in the ring for the most part of the match; and as a result Undertaker was taking away in an ambulance with some injury. I don't see how this is gonna benefit Brock at all, the only thing WWE got out of this was shock value; Cena should of turned heel on this night and beat Taker but nope give it to a guy who's manager cares more about the streak being broken than himself, is it the end of taker? I hope so.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

when he was pinned i though it was accident due to the silence off the crowed and also heyman's face it was as if it was a shock that it was not scripted even brock was laughing. but obviously they just sold it well.

also moaning about lesnar breaking the streak is wrong on so many levels .taker chose lesnar to end it brock did not demand the streak. also give the streak to an up and coming star who is to say they don't take the ball and go home a few months later ? what i do think is either brock has signed again for another few years or he will work more dates otherwise i don't think the wwe would off gone with this.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Why do some of you keep on pointing out how it's Undertaker's decision and how it somehow overrules everything because it's "his streak"?

I guess Randy Orton didn't have to lose the belt to Daniel Bryan because those are "his" championship belts, if he did decided to keep the belts.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Now that i've had a few hrs to properly digest it, here's my take.

I've known in my gut that the streak was going to end sooner or later, and i've been accepting of it. I thought it was always impossible that Taker would retire undefeated, cos even when he finally did retire, him not not being at WM would just not feel right. Now that he's lost it kind of adds some kind of closure. I don't necessarily mind Brock being the one to have broken it, but the way it was built and the way it ended makes the streak seem almost meaningless. Also confirms we'll never get Taker-Cena. Even if the match were to still go ahead, it will never be the same as it was if it was for the streak. I've had a feeling for a while Cena hasn't been interested in it, probably cos he's to selfish to not go over, but the drama that the build up and then the match itself could have had could have been something this business has never seen before. Not to mention it could have coincided with the long awaited heel turn, but alas. 

And also, while i don't necessarily subscribe to the putting a new guy over theory, if Cena had the decency to put Wyatt over then they could have spent the entire yr leading in to Mania 31 building Bray up to be an unstoppable force and have him end it at 31. And if Taker wins that, then pull the trigger on Cena at Mania 32 at Cowboy stadium. Guess Taker couldn't hold out that long. If he could have, who knows how things could have played out for the next couple of yrs. That would have been the best route to take had he been still okay to go imo.

Looking back at the match, it was clear something was up, the usual intensity that is always there in a Brock match was non-existent, and the crowd wasn't even into it. Can't remember the last time the crowd wasn't into a streak match. Whether it was booking on the fly and Taker called an audible, who knows, but its clear at some point either in the lead up as he was getting ready for the match, or during the match itself, Taker clearly heard that little voice in his head saying ''this is it, you're done'' and he pulled the pin. Admirable on one hand as he doesn't wanna be a Ric Flair and disgrace himself and his legacy, sad on the other as me and the majority of people on here grew up with him and don't know what wrestling is like without him.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Vic Capri said:


> Lesnar Vs. Undertaker was back and forth action until Lesnar hit that first F5 then it was beginning of the end. He countered Hell's Gate twice with Powerbomb reversals!
> 
> Lesnar went for the Kimura, but it got reversed on him before he got out of it. Undertaker went for Old School, but got F5'ed out of it. Lesnar went for 10 punches, but got kicked out of the Last Ride and then The Tombstone. Undertaker went for a 2nd Tombstone, but got reversed into an third F5.
> 
> ...





Hourless said:


> I, like many others have mixed reactions and feelings on the streak ending; all I can say is that was one the most shocking moments in Wrestlemania history, personally I hate the fact Brock Lesnar ended it the guy was sloppy in the ring for the most part of the match; and as a result Undertaker was taking away in an ambulance with some injury. I don't see how this is gonna benefit Brock at all, the only thing WWE got out of this was shock value; Cena should of turned heel on this night and beat Taker but nope give it to a guy who's manager cares more about the streak being broken than himself, is it the end of taker? I hope so.





jammo2000 said:


> when he was pinned i though it was accident due to the silence off the crowed and also heyman's face it was as if it was a shock that it was not scripted even brock was laughing. but obviously they just sold it well.
> 
> also moaning about lesnar breaking the streak is wrong on so many levels .taker chose lesnar to end it brock did not demand the streak. also give the streak to an up and coming star who is to say they don't take the ball and go home a few months later ? what i do think is either brock has signed again for another few years or he will work more dates otherwise i don't think the wwe would off gone with this.


Agreed^ No doubt in my mind Taker was the one who suggested it anyway.
I agree with Jim Ross who thinks Lesnar goes into WM31 as champion and whoever he faces gets put over massively.

Hopefully a great young superstar.

Also aren't we kayfabe supposed to hate Lesnar and Heyman now, break the streak and you're supposed to be the most hated man in wrestling history right, or am I just a traditionalist?


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Ultimate Puke said:


> Well known by who? Please, enlighten me.


Having trouble digging up much on the two tonight that isn't directly related to tonight but did have an old column bookmarked. The relevant part is clipped.



> Undertaker has taken it personally and let it stew inside for a while. Brock hasn't harbored any ill-will towards WWE and some old friends, even inviting them backstage and hanging out with them at shows, but Undertaker remains upset and never accepts Brock's invitation and such. Undertaker is a HUGE MMA fan, even before Brock, and goes to all the shows.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

lol shoulda been :cena3


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> lol shoulda been :cena3


Just makes you think, people complaining about Brock.. THANK GOD it went to Brock before this man heard the rumours that Taker wanted it to end.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Incredible storytelling. Anyone that says otherwise is a cock that doesn't understand wrestling. Everything was done so perfectly.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

So, is Taker legit hurt or is that bullshit?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

When that ref hit the three count I was so shocked much like many viewers across the world. I don't think anyone really expected Lesnar to end it especially since going in it was such a weak buildup. 

Once I got over being shocked though a range of emotions swept over me: Anger, Denial, Sadness, More denial, and finally acceptance (which at this point was already half way into the triple threat match)

I'm glad though that Taker can finally walk away from this because lets face it he's given us so many years and so many memorable moments he deserves to retire and enjoy the rest of his life. (Assuming he's done now which he should be)

Was Lesnar the correct person to end the streak? that is a question that is very difficult to answer, Lesnar has and will always be remembered in WWE history as one of the most badass and monster like wrestlers in the business, so for someone like Lesnar to end the streak it seems right. On the other hand it also seems semi-wrong this is a guy who only shows up a few times a year and he makes millions just to do it and for a guy like that to end the streak it seems wrong. 

For the people who though that a young guy should've beaten Taker I can see your points but can you imagine if the person who did beat Taker suddenly quit or never managed to get over with the fans massively. 

Overall though I think it was the right decision for Brock to end the streak it was also the safe decision since nobody is going to really ever forget Lesnar and I highly doubt he would ever go into another wrestling promotion. I wish Taker a happy life and thank you so much for the countless memories over the years.

One thing is for sure though the streak will never be repeated and it's going to be one hell of a difference with that not being there next year.


----------



## SavageSloth (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Everyone keeps saying that WM wont be the same without Taker, and I do agree. However, I do feel that this makes way for another superstar to shine at WM. For the past decade it was all on Undertaker and Shawn Michaels to give a good show. Michaels is gone, and Taker is pretty much done as well. Now people can start focussing on another superstar that will take the spotlight at WM.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I put NO in the poll but really if it was what taker wanted then its fine its broken, its his streak. Just wish it was someone else who broke it, would make them an instant star. Lesnar already is a star and a draw.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Best Brisco said:


> Why do some of you keep on pointing out how it's Undertaker's decision and how it somehow overrules everything because it's "his streak"?
> 
> I guess Randy Orton didn't have to lose the belt to Daniel Bryan because those are "his" championship belts, if he did decided to keep the belts.


Taker didn't sign off on this shit, as we go deeper into the night, more and more sites are reporting Take is in the hospital which tells me something like this has gone down...

Somewhere in Stamford...

"Fuck Lin this is the third time I've called and it just keeps ringing..."
"Keep trying Vinnie, Mark will answer"

"Hello?"
"Oh, uh, Hey Mark, Vince McMahon"
"What the fuck do you want Vince?"
"Well Mark you know that thing with you and Brock tonight, well that wasn't really my idea-"
"You're a fucking liar Vince"
"Well anyway Mark, the fans are tearing the ass out of me, this is worse than Bret and Shawn, it's worse than Batista coming back, it's worse than Punk-"
"Just shut the fuck up Vince"
"Mark, if you just call an ambulance tell them you were hurt, I can get some sleep and we can work on this tomorrow, we can say Lesnar was on the juice and ineligible, or we can work out some real money for your retirement, I'm sorry Mark I fucked up, just do this one last thing for me."
"This is gonna cost you ******..."

"Well Vince what did he say?"
"I think he's going to play ball Lin, you better get the formal dress ready, we're going to dinner with Mark and his wife tomorrow."
"Well hopefully the phone stops ringing soon, I hate listening to you crying like a little girl when the fans tear the ass out of you."


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



SavageSloth said:


> Everyone keeps saying that WM wont be the same without Taker, and I do agree. However, I do feel that this makes way for another superstar to shine at WM. For the past decade it was all on Undertaker and Shawn Michaels to give a good show. Michaels is gone, and Taker is pretty much done as well. Now people can start focussing on another superstar that will take the spotlight at WM.


Nature abhors a vacuum, however pro wrestling fosters it. Just look at the last 10 years for proof of principle. Old stars aren't the problem, Austin and the Rock came along when Nacho and Hogan and Flair were still in the game. Superstars make themselves. You see all these indy workrate guys getting cockgobbled here, but all they have is workrate. People don't watch the WWE for workrate, they want a guy who can go in and out of the ring. Until we get somebody with the look, the mic skills and the workrate, we're going to be lulled to sleep by Cesaro matches. If the WWE is going after the workrate money, they're working backwards. That money can't carry RoH PPVs let alone 100k stadiums. To focus on another superstar, there has to be another superstar.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Before Undertaker goes for his failed Tombstone, it sounds like he says to Brock


> Let's go home.


- Vic


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



ashes11 said:


> You know what's so amazing about the Undertaker, a man who surrounds himself with all darkness shed so much light in people all over the world


Man, if I could clap any more than I already did for your reply, I would. 

At first, when I saw Brock winning, my initial reaction was fear. I feared lots of fans wouldn't realize Taker is more than The Streak and this loss would mean he's a nobody now. But over the last 6 hours, I have to admit that, boy, I was wrong.

Six hours after the match is done and literally there isn't a single disrespectful words for Taker I've seen on the internet. Not here, not on wrestlezone, twitter, wwe.com, facebook, phenomforever, etc. The #thankyoutaker page kept pouring out love even after the whole event is long over. Even as I'm writing this at the moment I just realized 50 more tweets came in less than 30 seconds.

Randy Savage was right. How poignant it is, that, those words really came true not under the light of glory, but in a defining loss. Boy, what a wonder.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I am so heartbroken its unbelievable. I did not think the streak will end at least not tonight. But I have been saying to everyone tho the streak is over tonight was not takers last match.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

lol I was reading a lot of pages back and people were blaming HHH for this, even when this was obv Vince's and Taker's decision...
Don't you just love how HHH gets blamed for everything even when he is not involved at all lol...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Just surreal seeing Undertaker taking that long walk. He doesn't even bother to raise his fist in the air or look back at the crowd.

- Vic


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

bit indifferent bout this

i dont mind that the streak is gone as all good things come to an end blah blah blah. BUT lesnar...why lesnar that massive honour of breaking the streak shouldve gone to someone up and coming like bray wyatt.

hopefully this isnt the last we see of taker thou and will have a match next year

taker picked lesnar as the chosen one to beat the streak must respect that dicision he mustve had a big say in who if anyone beats the streak


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Streak said:


> *Incredible storytelling.*Anyone that says otherwise is a cock that doesn't understand wrestling. Everything was done so perfectly.


Shame the whole feud was the complete opposite.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



HBK65 said:


> Nature abhors a vacuum, however pro wrestling fosters it. Just look at the last 10 years for proof of principle. Old stars aren't the problem, Austin and the Rock came along when Nacho and Hogan and Flair were still in the game. Superstars make themselves. You see all these indy workrate guys getting cockgobbled here, but all they have is workrate. People don't watch the WWE for workrate, they want a guy who can go in and out of the ring. Until we get somebody with the look, the mic skills and the workrate, we're going to be lulled to sleep by Cesaro matches. If the WWE is going after the workrate money, they're working


a so called workrate worker is now the current wwe champ and is loved by the entire wwe universe

so it seems like you are the man that is backwards


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Pied Piper said:


> Man, if I could clap any more than I already did for your reply, I would.
> 
> At first, when I saw Brock winning, my initial reaction was fear. I feared lots of fans wouldn't realize Taker is more than The Streak and this loss would mean he's a nobody now. But over the last 6 hours, I have to admit that, boy, I was wrong.
> 
> ...


don't think there is a more befitting quote than that in wrestling history, and to think, Randy said that over 20 years ago.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Vic Capri said:


> Just surreal seeing Undertaker taking that long walk. He doesn't even bother to raise his fist in the air or look back at the crowd.
> 
> - Vic


I still think this was not his last match, maybe last WM match but not last match in his career...
He sold beating and looked really week in this match, and he will probably want one more match to go out while looking good and not to be remembered like this...
If that was his last match he would probably break the character and looked at crowd, showed some tears or something, but he didnt for some reason...

I still think his last match needs to be against Kane, 17 years long storyline needs to end, and it wouldnt be really good match considering they are older now, but emotions, crowd and everything would be perfect...


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Yep, noticed didn't do his signature last ride pose at the end of the ramp. It does seem like he was sincerely irked.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



p862011 said:


> a so called workrate worker is now the current wwe champ and is loved by the entire wwe universe
> 
> so it seems like you are the man that is backwards


You might want to check the definition of the word entire. Believe it or not, Daniel Bryan is not universally adored. I know, blasphemy right? Check in with me in three months, now that the underdog ain't the underdog no mo'


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Lesnar ends the streak, yep this caps off the worst wrestlemania feud since Chyna and Ivory at WM17; why in the hell would you have someone like him end the streak how will this help brock in the future, sure there was a shock value but I dont see a benefit out of this no one cares about lesnar anymore the guy just does this for the money; oh yeah and the match itself was terrible as well man I laughed when Lesnar got caught in the hells gate again it seems like half the time the retard is in the ring he doesn't know what he's doing or he can't hear anything out of those horrid ears about what moves to do next; kudos to ending a 2 decade streak and gifting it to a doofus, this is as bad as the series finale of how I met your mother.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Undertaker debuted in 84. Same year Wrestlemania was born. 30 years later it made sense for it to end. Even if there is question if it was the right opponent.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



ashes11 said:


> don't think there is a more befitting quote than that in wrestling history, and to think, Randy said that over 20 years ago.


Truer words have never been said. 

And what a foreshadowing, Randy. What. A. Foreshadowing.


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> Yep, noticed didn't do his signature last ride pose at the end of the ramp. It does seem like he was sincerely irked.


He didn't do it because he lost......... why would someone raise there arm in the air for losing


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Hourless said:


> He didn't do it because he lost......... why would someone raise there arm in the air for losing


Hmmmm, maybe because it's potentially his last match?

Stone hot, you owe Pied Piper $50 for dem Cena/Taker arguments.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I don't believe they botched the ending. Even if it Taker was hurt that's the ending that was suppose to happen. I also don't believe that an injury had anything to do with Taker not posing or saying ty or anything of that matter. I truly believe they're going in the direction of Taker losing his confidence/being down for a long time until Sting finally convinces him for one final match at Mania next year


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> Hmmmm, maybe because it's potentially his last match?
> 
> Stone hot, you owe Pied Piper $50 for dem Cena/Taker arguments.


Uhh I know but come on NO ONE expected Taker to lose tonight


----------



## Curtain Jerker (Apr 7, 2014)

Unreal for The Streak to end. 
Personal view is that the timing isn't terrible, however the opponent not the greatest. 
If they'd built up a rising star (Cesaro, Reigns, Wyatt) over several months to be a legitimate player, beating The Streak would have got them over big time. 
Even a full time performer who was already over (dare I say Cena?).
But Brock Lesnar? A part timer who doesn't need the win?
Strange call. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Stone Hot said:


> Uhh I know but come on NO ONE expected Taker to lose tonight


Remember our bet, yeah? Keep your end of the deal, man. :


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I generally cannot believe the streak is over. It doesn't make any sense


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

http://www.wwe.com/videos/paul-heyman-addresses-the-streak-wwecom-exclusive-april-6-2014-26222218


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Oh my god, what a boring match. That was by far the worst Undertaker WM match in years. The pace was just too slow and it looked like even the fans didn't care. The applause for big moves wasn't big at all. The post match reaction of fans was the saddest part. It looked like a building full of 40 year old virgins. Some of those guys looked like they're gonna cry. Ridiculous.

I really thought Taker was gonna put Brock over. He'll be 50 next year, I'm pretty sure it will be his last Mania. It makes total sense to put someone over, get your revenge next year and call it quits with an amazing 22-1 WM record. The matches are staged, it makes no sense to retire with a winning streak going on. I'm pretty sure Taker understands that and he decided himself that it's time to break the streak and put someone over for doing that. Brock was the right guy to do it.


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I feel so lost. I'm not tearing up or gonna end watching WWE, but i feel so lost. That's a shock, still can't believe it.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Can we not be remiss about the fact that the Undertaker looked weak for most of the match? It was a good match for me through story-telling. It wasn't a good match because both players weren't ready, and this player was the Undertaker. Brock Lesnar was not intimidated at all. As you notice, his reactions to the kick outs weren't shock or awe at all, like many in the past. It was more of a look of frustration. He just had the look of a man who had no idea what fear was and was just wondering when he was gonna win already. 

He's kind of like a guy who comes into a town, and there's a guy who notoriously terrorizes it, but Brock doesn't even really understand or realizes the fear around him and eventually just beats the guy's ass probably just off the principal of him talking shit to him. He'll do this again and again. This is why he EATS, SLEEPS, CONQUER, REPEATS. 

gg Taker


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

As a huge Lesnar fan I can't say I agree with Brock beating the streak.. But hey, anything is better that John Cena beating Taker at Mania. 

And LOL @ all the butthurt :lelbrock:vince3:bearer:heymanflair4


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I wish I did not approach watching this match with the mindset of- Taker will win, now how will they make this match epic? And keep looking for massive spots that make me drop my jaw because I ended up disappointed throughout the match. 

People blame WWE's build towards this match for that attitude, but in reality I have been thinking that for the past 5 years. 

That is why the streak had to end. It turned everyone upside down. I will re-watch this match this morning and maybe again this evening and appreciate it a lot more now.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The Undertaker will go on a 21 year losing streak now, finally defeating Kane at WrestleMania 51 and retiring.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Would make ZERO sense now if in his next match he lost clean as he is now "the guy that broke the streak" he has to be booked now as an even more unstoppable force then before to make the breaking of the streak justifyed.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Seems some people appear to have swallowed a few too many Russo pills.

Just because something is shocking (and this is, by far, the most shocking thing I've seen since I started watching WWE 20 years ago) doesn't mean it's - in any way, shape, or form - a good thing. El Torito winning the WWE World Heavyweight Championship in a 30-second squash match would be shocking, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't be disastrous for the performers, fans, company, etc. for years to come.

Even in the age when "controversy creates cash" was the mantra, no one would dream of doing this. Ziggler's MITB cash-in was shocking. Good shocking. The streak ending was the "X-Pac heat" of shocking.

There weren't even any chairshots. Or anything of note. Nothing to build heel heat. I can't, for the life of me, wrap my head around this decision. It defies the logic of everything I understand about pro-wrestling.

WWE has started doing this thing where, if the outcome is too obvious, they go the opposite way to be shocking, no matter how disastrous the consequences. Most notable time they did this before tonight? When everyone on the face of the earth predicted Lesnar would destroy Cena in Lesnar's return match. They did the opposite outcome, and, as a result, anyone with a memory span greater than that of a goldfish doesn't take Lesnar as seriously as he would have been taken had he won against Cena as predicted. That loss to Cena (and to Triple H in his other highest profile match since returning) only makes tonight even more confusing, depressing, and altogether bad for _everyone_ involved, "then, now, and forever."


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I was quick to make assumptions on this one, was convinced Taker winning was a bigger certainty than ever but... touche WWE. I was very surprised. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

WM 30 can be the start of a new streak for Taker...a losing streak...


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Scrotey Loads said:


> Seems some people appear to have swallowed a few too many Russo pills.
> 
> Just because something is shocking (and this is, by far, the most shocking thing I've seen since I started watching WWE 20 years ago) doesn't mean it's - in any way, shape, or form - a good thing. El Torito winning the WWE World Heavyweight Championship in a 30-second squash match would be shocking, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't be disastrous for the performers, fans, company, etc. for years to come.


So you wanted someone who looked weak the whole match to win against a legitimate shitbeater?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Beermonkeyv1 said:


> Would make ZERO sense now if in his next match he lost clean as he is now "the guy that broke the streak" he has to be booked now as an even more unstoppable force then before to make the breaking of the streak justifyed.


Yeah this too, if Brock loses at Summerslam and then just fucks off 'till Mania 31, then fuck this TBH.


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

See i thought it was bullshit as the booking before the match was shit but watching wrestlemania with a casual it made me realise it was for the better, lesnar is a monster and it made sense for him beating him.because of that compared to someone smaller like punk. I know its shit cause brocks part timer but the guy has just generated some serious heat now he's a serious heel. All I'm saying is watch out daniel bryan cause lesnar is here to stay......apparently

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Vic Capri said:


> If you're going to hate this match, then hate the match with Batista.


That match was shit as well, at least imo. Worked for what it was but massively overrated. But then, big man vs. big man matches always bored me (with a few exceptions such as Taker/Kane at WM 14 and Taker/Lesnar in the cell), possibly because the popularity of such matches fizzled out before I was even born lol.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



radiatedrich said:


> That match was shit as well, at least imo. Massively overrated. But then, big man vs. big man matches always bored me, probably because their popularity fizzled out before I was even born.


Man, then I guess the fact that legitimate news sites are latching on to this story as real news is really going to piss you off.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlin...stlemania-and-the-wrestling-world-is-stunned/

I guess those big ol' behemoths still appeal to somebody, I keep checking the AP site for the big Daniel Bryan story, I guess it just hasn't hit the wire yet...


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



HBK65 said:


> Man, then I guess the fact that legitimate news sites are latching on to this story as real news is really going to piss you off.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlin...stlemania-and-the-wrestling-world-is-stunned/
> 
> I guess those big ol' behemoths still appeal to somebody, I keep checking the AP site for the big Daniel Bryan story, I guess it just hasn't hit the wire yet...


I don't care if other people like those sorts of matches, they are free to like them if they want... I just don't care for them myself. 

Also, I checked out the link and it seems to have more to do with the shock over Undertaker losing than a widespread interest in big man vs. big man matches.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Wow.

I'm in total shock. Well, not quite total shock. For some fucking reason, WWE decided to splash a huge 21-1 graphic on their front page, meaning I saw the fucking spoiler when I went to sign in to the Network to watch the show. *THANK YOU FOR THE SPOILER, RETARDS.*

Anyway, still shocked in general. Crowd reaction was pretty damn epic to see. Can't recall anything like it. Don't really mind Lesnar being the guy, I've always been of the opinion that, should the Streak end, it should go to an established name who isn't just one day going to leave the company high and dry... kind of like Lesnar... but hey, he came back and all that.

This would have been so much better if Lesnar was still undefeated since returning though. They had to have known a Lesnar/Taker 'Mania match was at least going to be contemplated the second Brock resigned. Having Brock beat the streak when Triple H failed *three fucking times*, yet Triple H holds a victory over Brock, is stupid.

Agree with others that Brock cannot be touched moving forwards. To have him lose a match now any time soon would be beyond stupid.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Also, as huge a Taker mark as I am, I couldn't deny that Taker just didn't look great out there. I fucking love the guy but it was certainly time to hang them up.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My heart stopped for a moment when that 3 count landed and heyman went nuts lol i went nuts. I actually enjoyed that moment. I think to me it was realism shock value not expecting kinda moment and it worked for me. Not the biggest Lesnar fan but damn i cheered for him anyway because HE BEAT THE STREAK WOW...:O


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Takers entrance was epic though, 75,000 in awe of the legend.


----------



## Searchy1 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Unless that was the Undertaker's last ever match, then it was the single stupidest booking decision the WWE have ever made. Shocking yes, but as you guys have already said - Lesnar is invincible now. He loses a match within the next year and this will be the biggest waste ever.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Very Breaky Bishi said:


> Wow.
> Anyway, still shocked in general. Crowd reaction was pretty damn epic to see. Can't recall anything like it. Don't really mind Lesnar being the guy, I've always been of the opinion that, should the Streak end, it should go to an established name who isn't just one day going to leave the company high and dry... kind of like Lesnar... but hey, he came back and all that.


I've been watching wrestling for 40 years, and in all truth, the Hogan heel turn is about as close as you can get to the Undertaker eating a pin tonight, and in comparison even it pales. I've never seen what having 80 thousand plus people being simultaneously punched in the stomach looked like before, and doubt I'll ever see it again.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I expected something else for Undertaker's final streak match at Wrestlemania. A better build up. A better match. A better opponent. A more climatic ending. And it had none of those. I didn't want the streak to end but I could have understand it if it was Bray Wyatt. 

Instead of that we have Undertaker losing to the partimer Brock Lesnar in an average match with an average build up while Cena won against Wyatt, refusing to pass the torch. It's unreal.

Lesnar, the man who was beaten by Cena and Triple H and was owned by Big Show many times, has broken the streak.


----------



## Rick J (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Once again, the Wwe have proved that the wrong folks are running the business.
If this was REAL wrestling, if the fights were REAL and The Undertaker would have lost it would have been legit.
But we are talking about entertainment (although each and every move they do is difficult), not about REAL wrestling, and the Wwe have been able throughout the years to build A wonderful story, A legend - "The Streak", they have even being cashing out on it (merchandise), which makes it even more unbelievable that someone there (terrible management as I stated) to ruin it (Unless it was his last match- it doesn't look like it, and even in that case the build was terrible!).
I also think that the officials at Wwe have forgotten what the "E" in Wwe stands for, "ENTERTAINMENT"!!!
Entertainment, which first most means to give the people what they want, not disappointing and annoying them, and believe me when I say, EVERYONE I know is just pissed off with this outcome, such A waste.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Very Breaky Bishi said:


> Also, as huge a Taker mark as I am, I couldn't deny that Taker just didn't look great out there. I fucking love the guy but it was certainly time to hang them up.


Same. I love Taker and didn't mind the streak ending (to me it was a pleasant surprise that added to the show, which happened to be one of the greatest in recent memory), but the match itself was not good, mainly because like you said, Taker was looking so frail out there, and Brock, though he can definitely hold his own in any given match, isn't the sort of worker equipped to carry a guy in Taker's condition to a great match. And also, the story going into it wasn't that great, though Heyman gave it his best to make it work.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Of course I wasn't *expecting* this (well, maybe I was), but I'm very surprised the Streak ended on such a weird number.

Things were pretty damn impressive enough when Taker made it to 15-0 against Batista. When he managed to get to 20-0 against Triple H, I was convinced he could be done - were it not for the somewhat lackluster possibility of Trips being his final opponent. But when he went up against Punk to go 21-0, I thought for sure 'oh shit, he's really going to push himself to make it 25-0'. A quarter-century winning streak. Perfect number to go out on, if he could physically have made it for another 3 years following last night.

But, as said, he just isn't in great shape.

Still, 21-1 is just such a weird sight to me. It's somewhere between cut too short and went on too long.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I put alot of money (some that wasn't even mine) on Taker winning at short odds. I'm in a lot of trouble now.


----------



## Instant-TooNAttik (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Can't believe they did it.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Very Breaky Bishi said:


> Of course I wasn't *expecting* this (well, maybe I was), but I'm very surprised the Streak ended on such a weird number.
> 
> Things were pretty damn impressive enough when Taker made it to 15-0 against Batista. When he managed to get to 20-0 against Triple H, I was convinced he could be done - were it not for the somewhat lackluster possibility of Trips being his final opponent. But when he went up against Punk to go 21-0, I thought for sure 'oh shit, he's really going to push himself to make it 25-0'. A quarter-century winning streak. Perfect number to go out on, if he could physically have made it for another 3 years following last night.
> 
> ...


I don't mind the streak/number issue as much as the fact that there wasn't really much of a story going into this. When I pictured Taker finally giving up the streak, I always imagined a huge buildup and emotional story behind the match; something to invest the viewer, because quite frankly they gave us no particular reason to care about Taker's match this year, which is why the streak ending on this note seems so... odd to me lol.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I just read on twitter that some people left WM after Takers lost cus they were pissed he lost!! Really?! Shits not that serious. You spend all that money to go to Mania and don't stay for the whole show? That's just plain stupid. LOL!!


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> I put alot of money (some that wasn't even mine) on Taker winning at short odds. I'm in a lot of trouble now.


your not the only one i bet theirs lots of people out there that puts hundreds if not thousands on taker to win.

theirs a pic somewhere someone posted up of someone putting up a $35,000 bet on taker to win cant find it now (dunno if real thou mind you)


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The streak needed to be ended. What if this is just a tool that they used to entice Lesnar to work more and be continuous part of WWE tv. Maybe now Lesnar will go full time or at least work Raw/Smackdown and be the muscle of The Authority to take back the title from Daniel Bryan.

Also, allowing the streak to end sets Undertaker free from streak matches and can allow him to move on to other stuff in WWE. Notice how when Taker lost the announcers said something to the extent of "he is mortal". I think that is by design to set up something with Sting.

And before anyone jumps in and says Taker is done in ring..please, get a clue. Taker won't go out like this. He will have another match. Maybe against Sting, maybe against someone else like Roman Reigns but he will go out on his own terms. Its Brock Lesnar...again...Its Brock Lesnar. Dude is legit, only an
established star winning would have made sense. Say you had Roman Reigns win, what if he didnt pan out? what if he became a jobber? got released went to TNA etc. Lesnar is a legit beast who is more than establshed he was the perfect choice. I cant believe more people dont understand this. Roman Reigns is less than two years into his main roster career and people think he deserves that spot? Come on now.

The streak ending also means Take doesn't have to wrestle at Wrestlemania next year...if he wants/needs extra time to heal for another match then he could wait until Summerslam or Survivor Series 2015.

Bottom line is that ending the streak gives more wiggle room overall to the Undertaker.










To all the people that say it should've been an up and comer. You do realize that the up and comer wouldn't last because of the hate he would've gotten... Sorry, why in the blue hell would the WWE take a risk of some rookie ending the streak if they don't know what the future can hold for that star?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The more I think about it, the more I believe ti was the right call, If Taker thought there was a chance he would not be able to wrestle again, He wanted to give the audience this WM moment, a moment of total shock that they will never forget, one that would not be achievable if he couldnt wrestle come this time next year.

But I don't think all is lost if he theoretically has another 2 matches left in him (Sting / Taker) the outcome is going to be so much harder to call now and might actually add suspence to the match.

My only gripe is it was such a shit story / build to the match.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



HBK4LIFE said:


> I just read on twitter that some people left WM after Takers lost cus they were pissed he lost!! Really?! Shits not that serious. You spend all that money to go to Mania and don't stay for the whole show? That's just plain stupid. LOL!!


thats just retarded :side: i was as shocked as anyone but that is VERY over the top


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My Friends who haven't watched wrestling in years were legit upset when they heard. Still hasn't sunk in yet to me.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I can't believe people actually left after Lesnar won. That's amusing. I'm glad the streak is finally over.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Honestly, if you think about it, Brock (kayfabe wise) is the PERFECT guy to end the streak. Think about it, he is the toughest guy on the roster the biggest threat. He can take out pretty much anyone. The story of the Undertaker the last 3 years has been that he barley wins, its like the streak, not him prevails. Taker faced his biggest challange last night at a time when he was at his weakest physically. All the wars had caught up with him and he goes against BROOOCK LESNAR? Wrong choice. This is all speaking kayfabe wise remember. So Brock being the biggest badass on the roster, losing to an old war veteran like Taker makes sense.

Now, is he who I would have chosen? Probably not. I wouldve held out hope that Taker could wrestle one or two more after this one. Beat Brock, face either Sting or Cena next year, then lose to either Cesaro,Daniel Bryan or Bray Wyatt at MANIA32, but thats me. 

Brock must be appearing more after this. Brock vs DB? Huge fight right there.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I gotta admit, they shocked me, I just assumed it was going to get reversed when Lesnar's music didn't play straight away, I just thought they were swerving us and he got his shoulder up at the last minute or something.

Props to Heyman, he was magnificent throughout. The best manager of all time.

I'm glad they had the balls to end it, dunno why they chose Lesnar though, he's a part timer and the kind of guy who would leave in a heartbeat. They should have given it Wyatt or someone of similar standing if they wanted to break it. I don't see it benefiting Lesnar that much, he was already made.


----------



## gameunit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

What a stupid way to lose the streak. I mean to brock really ? They at least could have gave it a better build.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I don't think there's any chance 'Taker wrestles again. Course I could be wrong. Last night was exactly how Austin left, though. The word retirement was never used once, but watch back as Undertaker gets up, wipes a damn tear away and walks to the back. Camera pans out to show 70-80,000 people cheering him, all announcers are on their feet applauding him and thanking him, Michael Cole asks for a moment to pay tribute to his career and accomplishments.

To me, there's no way you come back after that. He's done.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



OldschoolHero said:


> Honestly, if you think about it, Brock (kayfabe wise) is the PERFECT guy to end the streak. Think about it, he is the toughest guy on the roster the biggest threat. He can take out pretty much anyone.


That might have been the case when he first returned in 2012, but he has since had his (kayfabe) ass handed to him by Cena and Hunter. If they were serious about making Lesnar look like a legit badass who could potentially end the streak, he should have plowed through everyone he faced from 2012-present. That would have made us feel like maybe Lesnar was a legit threat to the streak.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Interceptor88 said:


> I expected something else for Undertaker's final streak match at Wrestlemania. A better build up. A better match. A better opponent. A more climatic ending. And it had none of those. I didn't want the streak to end but I could have understand it if it was Bray Wyatt.
> 
> Instead of that we have Undertaker losing to the partimer Brock Lesnar in an average match with an average build up while Cena won against Wyatt, refusing to pass the torch. It's unreal.
> 
> *Lesnar, the man who was beaten by Cena and Triple H and was owned by Big Show many times, has broken the streak.*



Exactly what makes it amazing to me. No one seen it coming for miles and we get this shock and slap in the face at the same time it was realistic moment. When i say realistic in a match that is determined from the get go. Everyone expecting Undertaker 22-0 we get 22-1 and that 3 count with undertakers arm raising right after the 3. Shows he did not have the strength and was slayed. You are trying to say brock is not worthy because he lost to Cena , Triple H and is a part timer.
but that is what makes it so good its what you IWC call a swerve. I believe the IWC and casual fans needed a huge boost of shock, even if you didn't like the winner and all these years this Legend Undertaker my favorite wrestler loses to this part timer. It made your jaw drop in disbelief. It worked so good and i felt like that kid years ago. All 75 thousand fans in shock. It was a good Mania and i enjoyed it.


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Still can't believe how seriously some people take wrestling. I mean some of these posts sound like the rest of the posters family just died in a car accident. SMH.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TakerFreak said:


> Exactly what makes it amazing to me. No one seen it coming for miles and we get this shock and slap in the face at the same time it was realistic moment. When i say realistic in a match that is determined from the get go. Everyone expecting Undertaker 22-0 we get 22-1 and that 3 count with undertakers arm raising right after the 3. Shows he did not have the strength and was slayed. You are trying to say brock is not worthy because he lost to Cena , Triple H and is a part timer.
> but that is what makes it so good its what you IWC call a swerve. I believe the IWC and casual fans needed a huge boost of shock, even if you didn't like the winner and all these years this Legend Undertaker my favorite wrestler loses to this part timer. It made your jaw drop in disbelief. It worked so good and i felt like that kid years ago. All 75 thousand fans in shock. It was a good Mania and i enjoyed it.


The streak ending would have been a shock regardless. Wouldn't it have been better to build Lesnar up for the past few years by having him beat Cena and HHH, thereby making him look like a legit threat and generating interest in a Mania match with Taker?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It wasn't just Lesnar being the baddest man on the roster. The narrative also entailed how Undertaker had gotten more and more mortal over the years. That has as much a part to play here as Brock being a legit asskicker.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Quoth the Raven said:


> It wasn't just Lesnar being the baddest man on the roster. The narrative also entailed how Undertaker had gotten more and more mortal over the years. That has as much a part to play here as Brock being a legit asskicker.


True true, the more and more you look at it, this seems so right. In fact, if they somehow convinced Lesnar to do some more dates it would be the best thing ever.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

If you think undertaker didn't give his blessing to end the streak to lesnar then you fans are nuts

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm still replaying the 3-count over and over again, smiling to myself. The delayed reaction when the referee's hand hits the mat for the third time. The collective gasp of 80,000 people as they were about to 'ooooohhhh' at a near-fall. That moment of realisation settling in, when they realise Undertaker is still flat on his back.

This is awesome. :lmao


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



radiatedrich said:


> The streak ending would have been a shock regardless. Wouldn't it have been better to build Lesnar up for the past few years by having him beat Cena and HHH, thereby making him look like a legit threat and generating interest in a Mania match with Taker?



Yes i agree it would have been better that way but it didn't end this way. It is done Brock Lesnar defeated Undertaker at Mania 30... 

and all you can do is enjoy what you get. I am sick of complaining about everything like i used too. I just sit back and enjoy what i get even though i can come up with better stuff than WWE can but Oh well sit in that roller coaster and enjoy the ride with a few bumps on the way.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Very Breaky Bishi said:


> I don't think there's any chance 'Taker wrestles again. Course I could be wrong. Last night was exactly how Austin left, though. The word retirement was never used once, but watch back as Undertaker gets up, wipes a damn tear away and walks to the back. Camera pans out to show 70-80,000 people cheering him, all announcers are on their feet applauding him and thanking him, Michael Cole asks for a moment to pay tribute to his career and accomplishments.
> 
> To me, there's no way you come back after that. He's done.


I took all your points, and thought the same thing while it was happening. I too believe Undertaker is retiring.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The moment Undertaker talks about at 1:46 happened tonight. 

I remember watching this interview 11 years ago when I was about nine years-old and instantly thought about it again after Taker's performance in the ring and the result of tonight. 

Mainly because I got together with a group of friends to watch the show and a couple of them who don't really watch wrestling or know anything about it were constantly talking about how Taker looked "fat, tired and sloppy" during his match, which lead me to bring up the "you should have seen him when...." that Taker talks about.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> I put alot of money (some that wasn't even mine) on Taker winning at short odds. I'm in a lot of trouble now.


I did wonder if anyone did bet on Brock, i assume he was very long odds.


----------



## mattywizzard (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

There is a rumour that Undertaker had a concussion? could it be that he was suppose to kick out and was just not there in his head and the ref had to count. Would explain why it was so unexpected and why Heyman was so shocked (although he is a great actor haha)


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Hitman said:


> I did wonder if anyone did bet on Brock, i assume he was very long odds.


A couple of lads I know all put a 5er on it at 16/1, to think I was calling them idiots.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



mattywizzard said:


> There is a rumour that Undertaker had a concussion? could it be that he was suppose to kick out and was just not there in his head and the ref had to count. Would explain why it was so unexpected and why Heyman was so shocked (although he is a great actor haha)


Always fun to speculate on stuff like that, but the Streak must be so protected booking-wise, and Taker himself so protected, that something like that could never happen unless it were intentional.

I'm willing to bet the referee would feign a heart attack before unknowingly counting Taker out.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

TheRockfan7 said:


> The moment Undertaker talks about at 1:46 happened tonight.
> 
> I remember watching this interview 11 years ago when I was about nine years-old and instantly thought about it again after Taker's performance in the ring and the result of tonight.


Makes you think that some ufc taker wanted Brock to retire him. Man they kayfabed the hell out of be in internet

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The first 40 seconds of this sort of sum up how I felt when the ref counted to 3, wish I was good at video editing and that, would put the final f5 in time with the music


----------



## steorswe (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I get the impression, that The Undertaker was the one who wanted Brock to beat the streak.
If it had been anybody else who had beaten it, Taker would have looked weaker that if Brock beat it.
Also think it was the right call to have a big name like Lesnar end the streak rather than an up and comer.
Wrestling is about the present, not about constantly trying to put over new stars all the time, as a lot of guys
on here seem to think.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



> *Undertaker hospitalized (updated)*
> 
> Sunday, 06 April 2014 22:38
> 
> ...


via f4wonline

Brock and Vince reportedly went with Taker to the hospital


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

:ti

All these idiots whining because a part timer broke the streak of another part timer who wrestles even less frequently. 

Lesnar was the perfect guy to do it. I guess we have selective memory and are forgetting all the "fantasy" booking of Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett breaking the streak too?


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Xchamp said:


> Still can't believe how seriously some people take wrestling. I mean some of these posts sound like the rest of the posters family just died in a car accident. SMH.


Thats cause some of us are passionate about wrestling. WWE is like family and Taker crashed and burned last night. If you dont like how serious we take it, top right of the page is the log out button, Jack.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Keller reported on his hotline that Vince McMahon and a small circle was aware of the finish. . So it wasn't an accident and taker didn't call it in the ring like I originally felt he might have done. 

Anyone got a gif of that long shot of taker walking up the ramp? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Oh shit, hope he's ok, great of Brock to go with him though.


----------



## Ethan_C (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Undertaker didn't deserve this.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



JY57 said:


> via f4wonline
> 
> Brock and Vince reportedly went with Taker to the hospital


Best wishes to Taker. Really hope he is alright. 

I do wonder if this was the plan all along, or was the winner changed late on after Taker made a decision that this will be his last match?


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Rewatching the ending. You can hear Taker say something to Brock right before Lesnar reversed the tombstone into the F-5. Obviously it was about the finish, would love to know exactly what it was though.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Undertaker was the one who went to the UFC PPV and called him out.

Undertaker was the one who made the challenge for Wrestlemania 30.

Undertaker was the one who stabbed Brock's hand and signed the contract.

Undertaker was the one who said "Let's go home." right before the match ended.

*HE WANTED THIS.*

- Vic


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

You think Brock may have been a little flattered or grateful?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Vic Capri said:


> Undertaker was the one who went to the UFC PPV and called him out.
> 
> Undertaker was the one who made the challenge for Wrestlemania 30.
> 
> ...


100%. this was Taker's decision, not Vince's. IMO.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

At least the rumours of these 2 guys hating each other can finally end. Vic's right, Taker wanted Brock to end it and Brock's even gone with him to hospital after the match, I'm sure there's enormous amounts of respect between the two.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



> You think Brock may have been a little flattered or grateful?


He winked at Undertaker after the match...

- Vic


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Rewatching the ending. You can hear Taker say something to Brock right before Lesnar reversed the tombstone into the F-5. Obviously it was about the finish, would love to know exactly what it was though.


Would mark so hard if he tongue in cheek told Lesnar, "let's make you famous" 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TakerFreak said:


> Yes i agree it would have been better that way but it didn't end this way. It is done Brock Lesnar defeated Undertaker at Mania 30...
> 
> and all you can do is enjoy what you get. I am sick of complaining about everything like i used too. I just sit back and enjoy what i get even though i can come up with better stuff than WWE can but Oh well sit in that roller coaster and enjoy the ride with a few bumps on the way.


Don't get me wrong - I think this year's WrestleMania was among the best, but I also think it's fun to analyze and critique. Nothing serious; just as a fan.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Ethan_C said:


> Undertaker didn't deserve this.


The deadman blessed it

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The magic of the streak and Wrestlemania has been broken for me now.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm not too bothered that BROCK was the chosen one. Lesnar is a monster and Taker is nearly 50 years of age, it makes sense. It was great booking as it had everyone speechless.


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Molfino said:


> Thats cause some of us are passionate about wrestling. WWE is like family and Taker crashed and burned last night. If you dont like how serious we take it, top right of the page is the log out button, Jack.


Lel. If WWE is your family, then Brock is a part of your family too, so why are you so sad about the outcome of the match (which made complete sense by the way), Jack?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Honestly I can't decide if I'm happy the streak ended or if I'm really disappointed.

Let's be real here, the majority of people thought this would just be another bland win for Taker. Hell, when CM Punk faced Taker EVERYONE knew Taker would win. I mean with the streak most of the time people expect Undertaker to win, and that can be kind of boring. Brock ending the streak brought shock, and shock is always to an extent good. Those reactions in New Orleans were ridiculously entertaining to watch, hell even I myself was in complete utter shock and I fucking swear I was just dreaming for a second there. So yeah, this was shocking and shocking means people will talk about it more thus it's to an extent entertaining. Also Brock isn't really a bad choice to end the streak, I mean the guy's literally the most dangerous man to ever face Undertaker at Wrestlemaina. It's not like Brock's a nobody, guy's fucking insanely feared as a tough son of a bitch.

On the other hand, I can't help but feel Brock wasn't the one who was supposed to end the streak. I myself have always felt the streak should NEVER end, that The Undertaker should have his last match as a Wrestlemaina match and then retire forever a legend. Brock Lesnar isn't even a full timer anymore, he's just like The Rock and doesn't do much shit throughout the year why make HIM out of all people get this much heat by defeating Taker? He's barely going to be around anyway! Why make him win? The match itself Brock Lesnar vs The Undertaker wasn't that good anyway, so that's how it ends? All these great matches didn't do it but Brock's match did? I mean if Shawn Micheals, Triple H, CM Punk, Edge, Randy Orton, or Kane couldn't do it why they let ANYONE beat the streak? It just doesn't make much sense. I really did want Undertaker to retire as an unbeaten legend at Wrestlemaina.

It is what it is I guess, it's a shame this might be Undertaker's last Wrestlemaina match because I really wanted John Cena to face Taker for the streak but I guess that won't happen ever now. God damn it Brock, ahhh well...


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Architect said:


> :ti
> 
> All these idiots whining because a part timer broke the streak of another part timer who wrestles even less frequently.
> 
> Lesnar was the perfect guy to do it. I guess we have selective memory and are forgetting all the "fantasy" booking of Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett breaking the streak too?


1- Undertaker has busted is ass for 20 years, and he was a part timer now just because he couldn't work more matches anymore. In the other hand Brock Lesnar is a part timer just because he's too lazy and he doesn't care about the business. 

2- I, for one, never wanted the streak to end, and of course not in the hands of generic nobodies like Rhodes or Barrett. 

3- The build up was poor. The match was average. The end was anticlimatic. How the hell is this supposed to be good?? 

Seriously I don't care if I'm banned because I'm done with wrestling. Fuck you all.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Even Brock lesnar guy was shocked

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



JY57 said:


> via f4wonline
> 
> Brock and Vince reportedly went with Taker to the hospital



Makes sense as to why he stayed on the mat for so long now. Great to read Brock went with him to the hospital. I was one that was concerned about the beef they had. For Brock to go was classy, and put to rest any beef, to me anyway, they had. Plus Taker chosing Brock to end the streak was another indication to me that the two are closer than I thought before.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Forget Bryan's great title win, the end of the Streak overshadows all

So many people *humbled* in this thread :lol


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I voted no. But it can be a good thing. Brock tears it up for a year then puts somebody like young over at WrestleMania 31


----------



## Chvnsey (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I was absolutely stunned.. I didn't see that happening AT ALL. I don't know if it was because the buildup wasn't spectacular or if I just didn't expect Brock Lesnar to be the one to beat the streak but ohmygosh I genuinely couldn't believe it. It was so unexpected. We watched history happen, though.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jesus_Hong said:


> I voted no. But it can be a good thing. Brock tears it up for a year then puts somebody like young over at WrestleMania 31


Exactly. If he wrestles a lot during the next year and puts someone over after that it's great. If he continues as a part timer and loses clean in his next match at Summerslam, it's bad.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Jesus_Hong said:


> I voted no. But it can be a good thing. Brock tears it up for a year then puts somebody like young over at WrestleMania 31


Even if Brock stays part time, when he returns for summerslam his stock just gets higher and higher. Nows he's the UFC mega star that beat the freaking Undertaker at Wrestlemania, expecting massive buys for his next appearance.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

HBK4LIFE said:


> Makes sense as to why he stayed on the mat for so long now. Great to read Brock went with him to the hospital. I was one that was concerned about the beef they had. For Brock to go was classy, and put to rest any beef, to me anyway, they had. Plus Taker chosing Brock to end the streak was another indication to me that the two are closer than I thought before.


I'm starting to think that was to work the internet. I'm starting to think they never really had a beef and undertaker being old school told Brock to sell something else to the media...it makes perfect sense.

But if that's not the case, undertaker is the most unselfish superstar ever. Him, the rock never got a big head when it came to doing business. The rock put Brock over and he only had one and a half matches. The undertaker let's Brock beat his streak.


Also, I don't recall taker going to any ufc outside lesnars. If that is the case please let me know but you obviously don't go to a ufc show to hate and confront a guy. Taker was there to obviously support Brock.

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I can't decide if it was the right call or not. Not yet. I have to see where they go with Brock from here, there has to be something big planned for him. As for Taker I indeed think he is retiring. Wrestlemania was the only thing that brought him back every year and now that the streak has been broken he has nothing left. One of the greatest that ever lived and quite frankly if he wants to finally hang his boots up after an incredible career then he should be allowed to. He may not have been physically able to have a five star classic with Brock last night but he still managed to steal the show with a moment that will be remembered by fans forever.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



WrayBryatt said:


> I'm starting to think that was to work the internet. I'm starting to think they never really had a beef and undertaker being old school told Brock to sell something else to the media...it makes perfect sense.
> 
> But if that's not the case, undertaker is the most unselfish superstar ever. Him, the rock never got a big head when it came to doing business. The rock put Brock over and he only had one and a half matches. The undertaker let's Brock beat his streak.
> 
> ...


I too think Taker was there for support. He was saying pretty good stuff about Brock during the interview before Brock walked by. I've read & listened to how much Taker is a big fan of UFC. Some people were saying Vince sent Taker there to stir something up with Brock and blah blah, but Takers always seemed to have good things to say about Brock.


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

This is the second time that brock lesnar has defeated the undertaker but i'm not getting upset about it.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I also thought that the match wasn't supposed to end that way. If so, kinda sucks but idk I feel that Taker was not supposed to lose. Hey it is what it is we will deal with it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



> This is the second time that brock lesnar has defeated the undertaker but i'm not getting upset about it.


Third actually.

- Vic


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I think the Streak should have ended, but at least to someone who is a fulltime performer and could carry the mantel. Surely he could have lasted one more year and lost to Bray Wyatt who looks like he's going to be the next "monster"


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My thoughts and massive fucking respect go to Taker. He wants to end it now, and obviously respects Lesnar, and i do hope he gets a massive reception/send off at some point. That moment when Taker apparently said to Brock "Lets go home", makes me feel so sad and melancholy at the same time.

It was Taker's decision at the end of the day so as much as it saddens me and im not 100% convinced it should have been Lesnar, not after all these years, but Taker decided he was the man to finish his career on.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



John_101 said:


> This is the second time that brock lesnar has defeated the undertaker but i'm not getting upset about it.


They have fought 4 times at PPVs now with Brock going over in every one.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

This is actually such bullshit! Kofi fucking Kingston is more deserving of ending the streak than Lesnar!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Thunder Cunt said:


> This is actually such bullshit! Kofi fucking Kingston is more deserving of ending the streak than Lesnar!


That's a bit far.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Can't see Taker being there tonight after spending all night in hospital.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Big Bad Wolf said:


> The streak needed to be ended. What if this is just a tool that they used to entice Lesnar to work more and be continuous part of WWE tv. Maybe now Lesnar will go full time or at least work Raw/Smackdown and be the muscle of The Authority to take back the title from Daniel Bryan.
> 
> ---
> 
> To all the people that say it should've been an up and comer. You do realize that the up and comer wouldn't last because of the hate he would've gotten... Sorry, why in the blue hell would the WWE take a risk of some rookie ending the streak if they don't know what the future can hold for that star?


What if monkeys fly out of my butt, and perform a flawless O mio babbino caro? The odds are it's just as likely that Lesnar is coming into the company full time. So a new guy is too much risk, but a guy who publicly denounced the business and never had any intention of joining the roster full time is a good risk?


Why did the streak *have* to end? I'm really interested in the rationale behind this. In a world with so few heroes, and yes, Take was a hero, just like Superman, or Daryl Dixon, or James Kirk. Just because it's an entertainment medium doesn't mean he can't be looked at as a hero... Why does it have to end? Somewhere some smark on a website says it has to end and we just have to swallow it? My grown son was devastated, he's seen every WM match Take has ever had, and looked forward to this one match more than any other tonight as did I, and we were gutted. So please summarize for me, why the good guy has to lose. In particular, this good guy.

It should have been someone that cared about the business for more than a paycheck. I despise Bryan and Punk, but I would have supported either of them winning, if Take was on board with it. Punk would have not only absorbed the heat but would have grown with it. Bryan would have sat drooling in the corner giggling and smiling, but probably could have eaten the heat. Wyatt would have literally exploded with joy and enjoyed 20 years of infamy as a heel because of it. If it had to end it should have went to a man who cares about the business.

I just don't get it man, and a whole bunch of people are in agreement, all you had to do was look at the faces of the 80k people there and you could see the disbelief on their faces.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

If this is his last match, Taker went out like a victim, he didn't go out in a happy-go-lucky babyface heartfelt moment like Shawn or Ric. It was a genuine period of dread and fear to benefit another one's character. That is true professionalism, there was not even a sense of relief in hostility or conflict, Brock didn't hug Taker, he didn't share any emotional words with him after the match (Rock/Austin WM19). Taker was force to appear a mangled mess as much as I hate to see it and say it.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Undertaker gave them 21 years I'm glad he went out on his terms. He hit all his finishers on Brock, he just wasn't good enough to beat him. Beautiful story telling.
To people who say an up and comer should have gotten the win, what happens if said up and comer doesn't get over? then you just wasted the streak for nothing. 
Interesting thing is that Heyman's now been called the greatest manager in wwe history by Vince/the announcers. Interesting given their supposed history.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I've just had a thought, did Taker ever actually beat Lesnar? 

Fantastic to hear Lesnar went to the hospital with him and I hope he's going to be ok. This was 100% Undertaker's choice so I'm cool with it ending if it's what he wanted. Providing he's medically cleared I expect a retirement tonight on Raw.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

They were trying hard to make this Taker match feel "epic"

but flopped awful match they shouldn't have tried


Brock isn't a good enouh wrestler anymore to carry Undertaker to a great match like his previous opponents did(HHH,HBK,Edge,Batista,CM Punk,Orton)
this should've been a brawl imo


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BoundForMania said:


> They have fought 4 times at PPVs now with Brock going over in every one.


Unforgiven 2002 was a double dq, I thought. Undertaker beat him senseless after the bell. Still, I get your point: he did him at No Mercy 2002 and No Mercy 2003. I'm still glad Lesnar beat him last night, though. Hopefully it means that we'll be seeing a lot more of Brock.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Taker comes back in a 'Rocky Balboa' storyline-comeback moment.

One wishes.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I would have preferred a match that was more personal and had more build. I think Cena in terms of star power or Kane in terms of story would have been better.


----------



## JamesyEsq (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Just watching it back now and its quite clear Taker was seriously hurt early on, he couldn't sell the german suplexes at all, the last ride was a mess, even the tombstone looked bad. Its a shame because watching it now, that reaction to the ending was amazing


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> If this is his last match, Taker went out like a victim, he didn't go out in a happy-go-lucky babyface heartfelt moment like Shawn or Ric. It was a genuine period of dread and fear to benefit another one's character. That is true professionalism, there was not even a sense of relief in hostility or conflict, Brock didn't hug Taker, he didn't share any emotional words with him after the match (Rock/Austin WM19). Taker was force to appear a mangled mess as much as I hate to see it and say it.


Perhaps the best way for his character to go out.

He's dead. He's either gonna go out dominant or go out broken. Either way, he ain't gonna hug you.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I also dont buy into this idea that Brock has signed a new contract with more dates etc, not after he fought to have this cushdy deal in the first place, i can see him continuing on the same dates he has since he returned, but even saying that lol, surely they have some long term end game with Brock now.

Taker just decided this was his time to retire, and saw Lesnar as the man he is to end it.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Love Undertaker, but I’m happy with this. Everything should end in due time. Watch the match with as close to neutral eyes as you can; does Taker look to have it in him to continue The Streak with dignity? If his matches are no longer going to be Wrestlemania highlights, do you think he’d want to continue? I don’t picture him as a man who wants to ride his decline to the bank. 

Brock may not be the one you or I would choose but this was Taker’s legacy and he has the right to decide when and where it finishes. He didn’t go out arrogant, he didn’t leave to massive fanfare, he didn’t put over an up-and-comer, but if he went out laying down for someone who is, is non-kayfabe terms, the truest physical threat on the roster rather than pandering to the crowd that’s ok. He obviously loves wrestling and admires MMA. Brock makes sense. 

I didn’t see this coming, and while that alone didn’t make it great, it made it memorable. I feel like it suited a larger than life character portrayed by a man who deeply cares about the business – his dramatic, slow walk to the back was like the closing of an era, a goodbye to the days when deadmen walked in the WWE and a heralding of the era where decidedly mortal, ordinary guy ring technicians can be crowd pleasers. Cesaro wins the memorial rumble, Bryan wins the title and The Undertaker goes off alone.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

He should have walked up the ramp and gotten into the casket with lesnars name on it to be carried away by druids. Although the shot of him walking through the fog was pretty epic.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



HBK65 said:


> What if monkeys fly out of my butt, and perform a flawless O mio babbino caro? The odds are it's just as likely that Lesnar is coming into the company full time. So a new guy is too much risk, but a guy who publicly denounced the business and never had any intention of joining the roster full time is a good risk?
> 
> 
> Why did the streak *have* to end? I'm really interested in the rationale behind this. In a world with so few heroes, and yes, Take was a hero, just like Superman, or Daryl Dixon, or James Kirk. Just because it's an entertainment medium doesn't mean he can't be looked at as a hero... Why does it have to end? Somewhere some smark on a website says it has to end and we just have to swallow it? My grown son was devastated, he's seen every WM match Take has ever had, and looked forward to this one match more than any other tonight as did I, and we were gutted. So please summarize for me, why the good guy has to lose. In particular, this good guy.
> ...


All of this.

The streak didn't have to end. He could've retired with the streak. As they say it's scripted he could've won and tonight on Raw announce his retirement.

The part that has most people is the person who he lost to. Lesnar doesn't have an real love for the business like taker does and to lose the streak to him just leaves a bad taste.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Undertaker should have honoured Bearer by speaking out of character at the HOF and then announced his immediate retirement. Would have saved him this embarrassing match (told you he needs a light opponent that will sell for him like a mofo) and kept the streak alive instead of wasting it on that roided bum Lesnar. Only way this makes any sense for Taker is that Lesnar promised to take a dive against him in a UFC PPV fight. :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



SubZero3:16 said:


> All of this.
> 
> The streak didn't have to end. He could've retired with the streak. As they say it's scripted he could've won and tonight on Raw announce his retirement.
> 
> The part that has most people is the person who he lost to. Lesnar doesn't have an real love for the business like taker does and to lose the streak to him just leaves a bad taste.


Pretty much this TBH, i know Taker obviously chose this, and chose Brock to end it on, but to what real purpose, esp if Brock sticks to the same schedule as normal, which i fully expect him too, as he faught to get that part time deal in the first place.

Still seems really strange to me.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I think that the Undertaker took a dive and bet on Brock to win. He had some gambling debts from the Hell's Angels and he needed to pay up.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The reactions of some on here are fucking golden 

My thoughts are with taker hahaha wtf hes not dead grip on reality and perspective please


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Anyone else just wake up this morning still in awe at the fact Taker lost? That was the first thing I thought about. It's just surreal.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

The Undertaker is now officially a Deadman Borking.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I've lost a bit of faith seeing how many people voted yes. After that horrible build up and match, after 20+ years it was a good idea to end the Streak in such a casual way? The ending sequence wasn't even good! I have not heard one good reason why the Streak should have broke in the half-assed way it did aside from because it was "shocking". Well you know what, it was shocking in the same way the Fingerpoke of Doom was shocking and that too was absolute bullshit booking. Actually think this is worse.

You have something built up for years that most fans are very invested in, something bigger than the title, and you throw it away halfway through the card without any real buildup. Nevermind Lesnar being a part-timer who never really needed this win. This should've been a HUGE moment, with much, much better build up and focus, and something that main evented. And not to mention it completely overshadowed Bryans' win.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> I just explained it and you ignored it. Taker didn't think this through correctly.
> 
> Don't ever call me a weirdo again.


Thing is, how do you know it's not gonna put another talent over? 

Someone is going to beat Brock Lesnar, the guy who ended the streak, that talent is going over.

So in hindsight, The Undertaker has made a credible decision, it's just not directly the undertaker has done this but he's upped a beast in the business who's going to lose to some other talent in the future, which puts them over more than a direct win over the undertaker.

Brock is now technically stronger than the undertaker and a talent is gonna beat him.

Pretty damn clever if you ask me and mad respect to Taker for doing this.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*






I never thought listening to Undertaker's music would get me to have teary eyes.

:jose


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The best moment in WWE history...

Cole: I wonder what is going through the mind of the Undertaker
Fan: YOU SUCK!


----------



## SameerPrehistorica (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Many fans went nuts yesterday after seeing undertaker losing to Brock at Wrestlemania.I am disappointed as well.I mean,i thought when he retires someday,the streak will be undefeated.The Streak is the Undertaker's legacy as many people say.
Anyway, i am done with Wrestlemania. It is the only PPV i remember to watch and that is because if an Undertaker match involve in it.Now the streak is over.When i first started watching wrestling,Taker became my first favorite wrestler.He was big and so athletic for his size.The different bad ass attires he wears with those amazing Entrance.I will not forget those. Long Live the Legendary Phenom.I love you Undertaker.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

So the morning after and it's still just as ridiculous as it was last night. No matter if you or Undertaker or anybody else wanted the streak to end it still happened after the worst buildup and match that Taker has had at Wrestlemania in years. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I really wanted Prince Devitt to break the streak next year. But is still good that now Undertaker streak is over. Thank you Undertaker for everything. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Goat Face Killer said:


> The reactions of some on here are fucking golden
> 
> My thoughts are with taker hahaha wtf hes not dead grip on reality and perspective please


We gotta wait till he's dead to wish him well, ya'll. You heard the man.

..

.

F*ckin idiot. lol.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

they must have something in store otherwise put Brock Lesnar is a waste...only big fued i can see is Bryan vs Brock. Bryan beat Evolution(HHH/Orton/Batista) with unhealthy shoulder or arm.

only one negative about Taker vs Brock is builtup,they could have make Brock a legit badass(in real life he was UFC champion). so far before WM only JBL and Austin have bring this up while others keep quite about it as never exist or never seen it. I can understand why WWE ignore this because of UFC who is in competition for PPV buys.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Hitman said:


> Pretty much this TBH, i know Taker obviously chose this, and chose Brock to end it on, but to what real purpose, esp if Brock sticks to the same schedule as normal, which i fully expect him too, as he faught to get that part time deal in the first place.
> 
> Still seems really strange to me.


I was thinking that Taker chose Brock because he is WWE's most legitimate beast. When you think about it realistically, an ageing Undertaker loses to a considerably younger, strong and fitter former UFC Heavyweight champion. Makes perfect sense from that standpoint.

I figure that when you reach Taker's age, he isn't thinking about the long term like us fans do. He's probably just reached the stage where he wants to call it time on his career.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



RAB said:


> That's a bit far.


At least he's there every week and would benefit from the win.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

That match itself was average at best.. the fact that Taker lost makes the whole thing memorable. If Taker had won, no one would remember this match in a year. Now everyone will remember this clusterfuck of a match forever.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I actually think WWE made the right decision. It pissed everyone off. Nobody saw it coming. Lesnar is a legit beast. It's got a reaction. Great moment.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Ruckus said:


> I was thinking that Taker chose Brock because he is WWE's most legitimate beast. When you think about it realistically, an ageing Undertaker loses to a considerably younger, strong and fitter former UFC Heavyweight champion. Makes perfect sense from that standpoint.
> 
> I figure that when you reach Taker's age, he isn't thinking about the long term like us fans do. He's probably just reached the stage where he wants to call it time on his career.


Yeah, Taker see's Brock for what he brings, that legitimacy. Taker decided this was his year to hang it up, its just still a shock as i wanted Taker to ride off in the sunset on a big horse or something.


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Has any one wondered, while they are trashing Brock for breaking it rather than a young star like Reigns...that what IF Reigns DID win, and they pushed him to the moon and give him the title...and the crowd started to dislike him, then he loses the title, and he falls into obscurity...then the breaking of the streak meant even less.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I think this was Taker's decision moreso than WWE's. Taker has always seemed like he has an "old school" mentality about him, and maybe he felt it was time to finally give up the streak to the younger generation. I don't even mind Brock being the one to break it - in real life, Brock is easily the most beastly guy in the WWE and if you're going to lose to somebody, certainly no shame in losing to Brock. I just wish Brock had been built up a little more on the RTWM.

Even though the match itself was rather mediocre, I LOVED the ending. The quick cuts to all the shocked fans. The expression on Heyman's face. The expression on Brock's face. The fact they didn't play Brock's music immediately. The announcers didn't say a word. It was built up perfectly. Even I sat in shock for a long time wondering if it really happened.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

No need for Cena/Taker now then.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My expectation is Brock puts over someone like Reigns at WM 31, giving him what now is going to be a HUGE rub


----------



## EntertheSandman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

You gotta figure Brock gets a push towards the title now right? Bryan vs. Lesnar in the near future? Hmmmmm


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



El Capitan said:


> I think the Streak should have ended, but at least to someone who is a fulltime performer and could carry the mantel. Surely he could have lasted one more year and lost to Bray Wyatt who looks like he's going to be the next "monster"


Again, what has Undertaker done? Made a legitimate beast look even stronger, so what has that done for a future talent that beats Brock Lesnar?

Technically Lesnar is now stronger than The Undertaker, whoever beats the guy who ended the streak is seen as stronger than the guy who ended the streak.

People need to see the bigger picture, it absolutely was the right decision, Lesnar has a credible legitimacy about him that they've just boosted by so much.

This is gonna SERIOUSLY benefit a future talent, it makes absolute perfect sense.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My ONLY issue with this after sleeping on is is Lesnar's contract and schedule. If he re-signed for a couple more years and will take on more dates than I can see why Undertaker and WWE made this decision as Undertaker is an MMA mark, and Lesnar is a legit badass with that legit badass/ass kicker aura that Undertaker has had virtually his whole career. Folks can say "It should have been an up and comer" but who really deserves it right now? Who has that aura? I mean imagine Punk won last year and then quits in a huff this year? Folks can point to Roman Reigns, but he isn't there yet and should he get there in the next couple years Brock can be the won to pass that torch to him - Undertaker couldn't wait any longer for the next big thing to come around to pass his torch too, so Brock is the interim and a damn good choice. 

Now if Brock hasn't re-signed and leaves after next years WM this this was terrible of course. But I suspect Lesnar will be World Champion this year, really pushed to the moon and could even be Champion heading into WM. Bryan probably loses his title to Lesnar at SS or in the fall/winter PPV's at the latest. 

If we get Rock vs Brock for the title at WM31 - Brock BETTER retain.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Ah boo boo marks.
I called it. Taker has passed the torch of special attraction to lesnar.
But it should go to an up and comer.. When has the streak ever been about up and comers? I remember orton but who else?
You people setting these rules to the streak and are now shocked when the wwe doesn't adhere to these rules are hilarious.
Ündertaker is beat up, he last two streak build ups have been disappointing due to the limit of the dead mans gimmick and part time status. I reD how Wyatt and reigns will have a go at the streak. These wrestlers who've had what? 2 singles matches on ppv between them? You thinking the undertaker would risk the streak on that?
The smarks have been defeated by booking 101. Taker has looked dominant in the build up, yet all I hear is how 'the wee haven't made me feel as if the streak is in jeopardy' helllllloooooo!!! In your head the streak was never ending, there's literally nothing the wwe could've done to change that.
If lesnar handed taker his ass every week and defeated the streak, there would be threads about burying his legacy. 
The wwe pulled the rug from out of you, this was the only way the streak could end IMO. Not to a punk who walks out before the big dance, but keeps Daniel Bryan in the underdog role and let's the wwe have a dominant heel for the next few years.
Thank you undertaker for the work you've put into the streak, I don't know where this notion that you're retiring comes from but I look forward to your future matches with sting and probably Brock lesnar without this creative albatross around your neck


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

http://giant.gfycat.com/DescriptiveTepidAmericanavocet.gif

Hope taker is alright.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TakerFreak said:


> Exactly what makes it amazing to me. No one seen it coming for miles and we get this shock and slap in the face at the same time it was realistic moment. When i say realistic in a match that is determined from the get go. Everyone expecting Undertaker 22-0 we get 22-1 and that 3 count with undertakers arm raising right after the 3. Shows he did not have the strength and was slayed. You are trying to say brock is not worthy because he lost to Cena , Triple H and is a part timer.
> but that is what makes it so good its what you IWC call a swerve. I believe the IWC and casual fans needed a huge boost of shock, even if you didn't like the winner and all these years this Legend Undertaker my favorite wrestler loses to this part timer. It made your jaw drop in disbelief. It worked so good and i felt like that kid years ago. All 75 thousand fans in shock. It was a good Mania and i enjoyed it.





I think people forget that Brock has destroyed Cena, Triple H, and Big Show before smh. and Cena and Triple H needed to damn near kill Lesnar to win.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Banez said:


> That match itself was average at best.. the fact that Taker lost makes the whole thing memorable. If Taker had won, no one would remember this match in a year. Now everyone will remember this clusterfuck of a match forever.


People tend to remember terrible booking decisions.



SameerPrehistorica said:


> Many fans went nuts yesterday after seeing undertaker losing to Brock at Wrestlemania.I am disappointed as well.I mean,i thought when he retires someday,the streak will be undefeated.The Streak is the Undertaker's legacy as many people say.
> Anyway, i am done with Wrestlemania. It is the only PPV i remember to watch and that is because if an Undertaker match involve in it.Now the streak is over.When i first started watching wrestling,Taker became my first favorite wrestler.He was big and so athletic for his size.The different bad ass attires he wears with those amazing Entrance.I will not forget those. Long Live the Legendary Phenom.I love you Undertaker.


The idea of the Streak breaking is, by itself, not terrible. Whether or not Brock was the right guy is arguable but that's not what they screwed up on the most.

What was so abysmal about this decision was that it was shock for the sake of shock. Everything about it was just underplayed and awful. In a way it took away from everything else that happened tonight as when people think about Wrestlemania 30, first thing that'll come to mind is Taker losing in such a nonchalant fashion. This should've been a huge defining moment, something with phenomenal buildup for weeks, and no question something that main evented, breaking the Streak is far, far bigger than winning the titles. This almost feels like the Rumble again, with them being completely out of touch and not realizing the importance of the Streak being similar to not realizing how much people wanted Bryan to win the Rumble. Except that they obviously know how important the Streak was, so they really did just completely screw things up for the sake of screwing things up. What a way to underplay 20 years of build, the Streak itself, and everything else on the card.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Folks can say "It should have been an up and comer" but who really deserves it right now? Who has that aura? I mean imagine Punk won last year and then quits in a huff this year? Folks can point to Roman Reigns, but he isn't there yet and should he get there in the next couple years Brock can be the won to pass that torch to him - Undertaker couldn't wait any longer for the next big thing to come around to pass his torch too, so Brock is the interim and a damn good choice.


Then it... shouldn't have been anyone? Not sure where this "the Streak had to break this year" crap has started from, but it's kind of stupid. I don't think they could have made this more underwhelming if they tried.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I've lost a bit of faith seeing how many people voted yes. After that horrible build up and match, after 20+ years it was a good idea to end the Streak in such a casual way? The ending sequence wasn't even good! I have not heard one good reason why the Streak should have broke in the half-assed way it did aside from because it was "shocking". Well you know what, it was shocking in the same way the Fingerpoke of Doom was shocking and that too was absolute bullshit booking. Actually think this is worse.
> 
> You have something built up for years that most fans are very invested in, something bigger than the title, and you throw it away halfway through the card without any real buildup. Nevermind Lesnar being a part-timer who never really needed this win. This should've been a HUGE moment, with much, much better build up and focus, and something that main evented. And not to mention it completely overshadowed Bryans' win.


This.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm shocked that Taker lost but why to Lesnar ? He was beaten by Cena and HHH and now all of a sudden he defeats Taker at Wrestlemania !!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



hardysno1fan said:


> I actually think WWE made the right decision. It pissed everyone off. Nobody saw it coming. Lesnar is a legit beast. It's got a reaction. Great moment.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

i just can't fathom that they would waste 21 years of wresltemaina only to have him lose to Brock Leansar. Im simply enraged by this, A part timer, and don't give me that Taker only fights one time a year bullshit either! the man has been in the WWE for 20+ years and fought on the active roster for about 16 or 17 years of those. Its like Vince is saying screw everything that people have ever cared about, and trust me this is probably the biggest thing they've ever cared about when it comes to WWE. In my opinion it makes the streak look utterly foolish and useless, why have for 20+ years and then have him lose it? The man should have fought Sting, Cena, or some other big name, beaten them, and retired undefeated. Not lose to a part time 300 pound albino looking gorilla that looks like he's been skipping leg say at the gym since he started lifting and sounds like a baby sheep when he yells. Bad move WWE, in my opinion the worst decision you have ever made.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I would quite like to see Brock become unstoppable now. After returning and having up and down feuds with HHH and Cena etc. Now it's time for Brock to just become that monster who can't be stopped again, on a limited schedule that can work if you keep him away from the title till Mania 31.


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Vic Capri said:


> Third actually.
> 
> - Vic





BoundForMania said:


> They have fought 4 times at PPVs now with Brock going over in every one.


Really? I thought they only wrestled in that hell in cell ppv and WM 30. Man, I must have been really missing out. Well, I just hope Brock doesn't lose in his future matches and finally chases after the WWE Title. Also, to be honest, I'm actually glad that taker is finally leaving because i don't like seeing old wrestlers in the ring putting on slower matches which is kind of embarrassing. I'm not disrespecting taker, it's just that he's not the same phenom as before.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Again, what has Undertaker done? Made a legitimate beast look even stronger, so what has that done for a future talent that beats Brock Lesnar?
> 
> Technically Lesnar is now stronger than The Undertaker, whoever beats the guy who ended the streak is seen as stronger than the guy who ended the streak.
> 
> ...


I would like to believe that when WWE does something seemingly stupid with a character or angle (i.e. Nexus, Summer of Punk), they actually have a long term plan or "bigger picture" in mind, but their recent history has shown us that this is not so. Hopefully this case is the exception, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Xchamp said:


> Lel. If WWE is your family, then Brock is a part of your family too, so why are you so sad about the outcome of the match (which made complete sense by the way), Jack?


Cause every family has favorites. 

I understand you might not understand those family feelings.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The Undertaker had never lost at Wrestlemania when Sir Alex Ferguson was in charge. In comes David Moyes and The Undertaker loses...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TheBeardIsTheBest said:


> i just can't fathom that they would waste 21 years of wresltemaina only to have him lose to Brock Leansar. Im simply enraged by this, A part timer, and don't give me that Taker only fights one time a year bullshit either! the man has been in the WWE for 20+ years and fought on the active roster for about 16 or 17 years of those. Its like Vince is saying screw everything that people have ever cared about, and trust me this is probably the biggest thing they've ever cared about when it comes to WWE. In my opinion it makes the streak look utterly foolish and useless, why have for 20+ years and then have him lose it? The man should have fought Sting, Cena, or some other big name, beaten them, and retired undefeated. Not lose to *a part time 300 pound albino looking gorilla that looks like he's been skipping leg say at the gym since he started lifting and sounds like a baby sheep when he yells*. Bad move WWE, in my opinion the worst decision you have ever made.


:lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Then it... shouldn't have been anyone? Not sure where this "the Streak had to break this year" crap has started from, but it's kind of stupid. I don't think they could have made this more underwhelming if they tried.


What is the point of the streak if it was never broken? An ego stroke for The Undertaker? 'Taker is old school as they come, and the old school says you "do the honors" and job on your way out. I have little doubt this was 100% Undertakers decision both to lose and to lose to Lesnar. 

As for it being underwhelming - the utter shock, the pin drop silence when the pin counted to three - says otherwise. That was epic - stunned silence as people realized what they just saw. History.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Taker marks: Always look on the bright side of life.. DoDoo,Do Do DoDoo


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Thunder Cunt said:


> The Undertaker had never lost at Wrestlemania when Sir Alex Ferguson was in charge. In comes David Moyes and The Undertaker loses...


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Repped.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm just going to quote/re-post my last comment on the subject seeing as there was only one response to it and I'd like to engage in a discussion about this.



Poueff said:


> This is actually the best thing they could've done.
> 
> A win over the streak would just kill someone's career. Think about it. Think about how legendary Taker is...if an up and comer beat him at Mania, he'd get hated his whole career. I don't mean heat if he was a heel (one that, by the way, would never be able to turn face), I mean legit hate. And then we have the fact that the streak would be used as a stepping plate for someone, and that that someone probably wouldn't live up to the expectations...it would flop. We don't have that with Lesnar, Heyman will probably give the perfect follow up and he'll face Bryan for the title.
> 
> ...


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Poueff said:


> I'm just going to quote/re-post my last comment on the subject seeing as there was only one response to it and I'd like to engage in a discussion about this.


What do you think of them using the streak to turn Cena heel?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TheRockfan7 said:


> The moment Undertaker talks about at 1:46 happened tonight.
> 
> I remember watching this interview 11 years ago when I was about nine years-old and instantly thought about it again after Taker's performance in the ring and the result of tonight.
> 
> Mainly because I got together with a group of friends to watch the show and a couple of them who don't really watch wrestling or know anything about it were constantly talking about how Taker looked "fat, tired and sloppy" during his match, which lead me to bring up the "you should have seen him when...." that Taker talks about.


Interesting watch..


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



radiatedrich said:


> I would like to believe that when WWE does something seemingly stupid with a character or angle (i.e. Nexus, Summer of Punk), they actually have a long term plan or "bigger picture" in mind, but their recent history has shown us that this is not so. Hopefully this case is the exception, but I'm not holding my breath.


Yeah, I guess that remains to be seen however they do often do the bigger picture thing, specially with something important, how can they not? They now have Brock there ready for whenever they need to and have found that next huge talent they need to put over, it's the biggest tool they have for this.

Like the Daniel Bryan thing, I said over and over and over how he is going to get his big moment, everything in the past where people were saying he was being buried was all for this huge Wrestlemania moment, they were building up the emotion in fans to make this huge moment as huge as it possibly could be, just not many would see it that way and just complained about the now, it's the same thing here.

I understand though how some are feeling, they're so invested in a character and it's natural to feel this way, but what the undertaker has done is incredibly gracious and very clever also, like I say the guy who beats the guy who beat the streak is elevating them and much stronger than beating the streak.

It makes perfect sense.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Some people getting angry because some Taker marks are a bit angry, come on now this is fucking huge, a man on the Mount Rushmore of pro wrestling probably wrestled his last match last night, people are entitled to react how they want.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TheBeardIsTheBest said:


> i just can't fathom that they would waste 21 years of wresltemaina only to have him lose to Brock Leansar. Im simply enraged by this, A part timer, and don't give me that Taker only fights one time a year bullshit either! the man has been in the WWE for 20+ years and fought on the active roster for about 16 or 17 years of those. Its like Vince is saying screw everything that people have ever cared about, and trust me this is probably the biggest thing they've ever cared about when it comes to WWE. In my opinion it makes the streak look utterly foolish and useless, why have for 20+ years and then have him lose it? The man should have fought Sting, Cena, or some other big name, beaten them, and retired undefeated. Not lose to a part time 300 pound albino looking gorilla that looks like he's been skipping leg say at the gym since he started lifting and sounds like a baby sheep when he yells. Bad move WWE, in my opinion the worst decision you have ever made.


So much hurt but so much win in this post.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*










:lol


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest (Jan 29, 2014)

*where does this rank on the worst WWE decisions of all time list?*

i just can't fathom that they would waste 21 years of wresltemaina only to have him lose to Brock Leans. I can't be the only one enraged by this? A part timer, and don't give me that Taker only fights one time a year bull either! the man has been in the WWE for 20+ years and fought on the active roster for about 16 or 17 years of those. Its like Vince is saying screw everything that people have ever cared about, and trust me this is probably the biggest thing they've ever cared about when it comes to WWE. In my opinion it makes the streak look utterly foolish and useless, why have for 20+ years and then have him lose it? The man should have fought Sting, Cena, or some other big name, beaten them, and retired undefeated. Not lose to a part time 300 pound albino looking gorilla that looks like he's been skipping leg say at the gym since he started lifting and sounds like a baby sheep when he yells. Bad move WWE, in my opinion the worst decision you have ever made.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



radiatedrich said:


> What do you think of them using the streak to turn Cena heel?


Turning Cena heel is something that actually puts over whoever turns him. Everyone's sick of supercena, whoever gets rid of it becomes a fan favourite instantly (or at least very popular, no matter the alignment). Case in point: Bray Wyatt.

Say you did turn Cena heel on the Streak, in a match just a tad above in terms of quality than the one we saw last night. We get a big moment, yes, but we lose two big opportunities for HUGE heat on one moment, putting no one over. Cena gets the reactions of a heel already, breaking the streak would turn him, but wrecking Bray would too, and it would put Bray over in the process. Taker's on his way out, he can be anything but put over. 
Also, Cena wouldn't be able to pull a Hogan and turn face again, which would be a bit bad considering how much he draws.

So yes, it would be nice, but WWE can do better. And they will do/have done better.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



radiatedrich said:


> What do you think of them using the streak to turn Cena heel?


I did that in my BTB and it still upset people that it didn't benefit Cena. The streak is one of those subjects that really get to some fans. I've never been that bothered about it and see it for what I think it is. His illustrious near 25 year WWE career is what matters, not some Wrestlemania win/loss statistic.

The fact some Taker marks walked out on Mania last night and missed out on what was a truly special moment speaks volumes about their pathetic attitude to the streak. Taker's a legend but he was so done last night. It was such a poor match, and if he didn't want to lose, I don't believe for a second he would've been told to. If Taker's happy with it, deal with it.

My only issue was that it was Lesnar, not someone like Wyatt or Reigns who could truly benefit from it. I believe only timing dictated Lesnar getting the win, but if anyone could 'legit' beat the streak, that guy was Lesnar.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: where does this rank on the worst WWE decisions of all time list?*

Such a loaded question that it isn't worthy of an answer. Not everyone thinks it was a bad decision and quite a few are happy with it, like me. It's hilarious how butthurt you are though.

Albino looking gorilla? lol Lesnar is the baddest man on the fucking planet.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Of course it was the right call - because it was TAKER'S call. You just bore witness to the most shocking in-ring event in WWE history, and people are whining about it?!

It likely happened for one of two reasons -

1) Taker's done. Taker is old school, and old school says you go out on your back. Perhaps taker picked Brock, or perhaps it just happened to be Brock this year & taker informed WWE that this would be his last match. I said against Punk last year that Taker was starting to look past it & everyone shouted me down. Look at last nights match again. He didn't attempt many of his usual high spots. Probably because he feels like he can no longer pull them off. Dude's 49 years old. Taker may be other worldly, but the man who plays him is not.

2) Taker comes out tonight (or in the near future) and starts talking retirement, the lights go out, STING hits the ring & proposes one last dance for both of them at WM31. A double retirement match. Taker is finally fallible at the big dance. Before last night, Taker v Sting would have been just another victim of the streak & aside from Sting wrestling for WWE for the first time ever, all quite ho-hum. But NOW! NOW there could be serious interest in the match as an actual contest. And that could only have happened if the streak was no longer there.


So taker losing last night does make sense. Stop crying about it and look at the big picture. If you're incapable of doing that, at least know that it would have been Undertaker's decision & have the decency to respect him & his wishes.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Am I the only one who thinks he forgot to kick out? :lmao


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My heart is broken very badly right now.

I am not sure if I was more shocked and Taker losing, or at how bad I actually feel. I'm in a gutted daze, and probably will be for a long time to come.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The more that I read the enlightening comments in this thread, the more I understand how good of a decision this really was.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Seriously Bryan, Punk, Michaels, HHH, Kane... So much more fitted to break The Streak than a part timer... fpalm


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

watch it agian and i do think this will be his last match and next year against will be final match of career for both guys. Sting vs Taker isn't about streak but more of dream match or respect match.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Biast said:


> Seriously Bryan, Punk, Michaels, HHH, Kane... So much more fitted to break The Streak than a part timer... fpalm


A part timer who makes far more appearances than Taker himself? lol.

Lesnar belongs on this list as much as anyone else, the guy is the most legitimate threat to the streak given his UFC background.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Who made the call for The Undertaker defeat?*

Apologies if this has been done. 

Who made the call? Was it Vince? Triple H? Or was it Undertakers decision to give Brock the win? And more importantly, do you think any of them would've been steadfast against the decision?


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Really well written article detailing Brock's new contract and where he might be headed with the WWE. I wonder if he got another sweet million dollars per appearance deal. Hell maybe we'll get lucky again and he'll decide he'd be great at baseball this time.

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/4...to-be-the-man-to-break-the-undertakers-streak


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Who made the call for The Undertaker defeat?*

Presumably it was Vince Russo :russo


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, I guess that remains to be seen however they do often do the bigger picture thing, specially with something important, how can they not? They now have Brock there ready for whenever they need to and have found that next huge talent they need to put over, it's the biggest tool they have for this.
> 
> *Like the Daniel Bryan thing, I said over and over and over how he is going to get his big moment, everything in the past where people were saying he was being buried was all for this huge Wrestlemania moment, they were building up the emotion in fans to make this huge moment as huge as it possibly could be, just not many would see it that way and just complained about the now, it's the same thing here.
> *
> ...


I honestly don't think Bryan would of got his "big moment" if it wasn't for the fan outage & support though. They can rewrite history now & say this has been building since Summerslam of last year, but I don't buy it. He was tagging with Punk & being shit on by the announcers DESPITE the entire crowd going just as crazy for him then as they were recently. All of a sudden, the night after Royal Rumble 2014 they start talking about Bryan like he's legit & he's getting thrown into the Main Event picture again. The payoff was great because of the result & the real life bullshit, and it's good they pulled the trigger on it cause he deserved it for being the most over guy on the roster, but they would not of handled things the way they did, IMO anyways, if the plan since Summerslam was to have Bryan win the title at WM30.

Just my opinion of course, but they literally shit on the guy at the announcer booth. Then all of a sudden the Rumble happens & now the announcers start rehashing Bryan getting screwed & Cole started ranting about Bryan deserving this & that.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Who made the call for The Undertaker defeat?*

Taker wanted the streak to end to Brock Lesnar since 2010

He probably realized he can't go much longer so he decided to end it now and Vince was ok with it.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Who made the call for The Undertaker defeat?*

Taker,he always wanted Brock to end the streak.


----------



## jewels14 (Apr 5, 2011)

FlyingBurrito said:


> We all know with 100% certainty that Taker will beat Brock. So my question is how can they script an entertaining match?
> 
> Seriously, Taker's kicked out of after getting hit by chairs and a sledgehammer and then getting hit by Sweet Chin Music followed by a Pedigree.
> 
> There's literally nothing Brock can do to convince us he can win. They've already done too much to make anything believable.



Posts like this are making me laugh haha, i dont mean that in a horrible way either... I was the EXACT same lol.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I was stunned and shocked when that bell rang. Tombstone reversal into an F-5. Referee counts 1.. 2.. I was waiting for the kick out, as was the crowd.. 3.. It never happened, that was it. And then Michael Cole says, almost in a calm voice "The streaks over".

Goddamn I didn't even know how to react. I figured there was about 0% chance of Lesnar winning. Any prediction thread I posted in, anybody I talked to about WM30, I said there's no way Lesnar is winning..

Undertaker did look alot slower than usual and he blew up pretty quickly, he hardly moved around etc.. but I'm still not sure if I'm happy with this decision.

I guess we can all agree this was Undertaker's decision though, I'm convinced nobody forced him into ending the streak, but still.. It's hard to explain but, just like the live crowd, I wasn't as much into the rest of the show after Undertaker's loss. The final minutes of the main event was when everybody started getting back into it and chanting for Bryan again.

I do want to point out that the minute the referee counted 3, it was obvious Daniel Bryan would win the title. No way in hell would they have Undertaker lose *and* have Daniel Bryan lose the main event.
I'm curious to see if Undertaker appears tonight and what will happen, this very well could've been his last match.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



apokalypse said:


> watch it agian and i do think this will be his last match and next year against will be final match of career for both guys. Sting vs Taker isn't about streak but more of dream match or respect match.


As little sense as this match made, if it wasn't his last, it makes no sense at all. Hopefully he has a desk waiting to wrestle at Stamford for him. God knows he's earned it.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Biast said:


> Seriously Bryan, Punk, Michaels, HHH, Kane... So much more fitted to break The Streak than a part timer... fpalm


Punk makes the only sense from that group, he was fully established but yet needs that one big win to build a legacy

Bryan going over Taker would get him too much heat and kill his overness (plus the guy is at knee level next to Taker) 

Michaels and HHH don't need it, especially since HBK retired a day after and wasn't gonna wrestle anymore, and I can imagine if HHH wins how much bitching is gonna happen here 

as for Kane.. LOL! a midcard out of shape jobber for 15 years to end the greatest streak, yeah ok


oh and Taker is a part timer, hell THE original part timer, one match every year at the same time, that's a routine schedule


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Who made the call for The Undertaker defeat?*

It was almost certainly Taker's call.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: where does this rank on the worst WWE decisions of all time list?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What is the point of the streak if it was never broken? An ego stroke for The Undertaker? 'Taker is old school as they come, and the old school says you "do the honors" and job on your way out. I have little doubt this was 100% Undertakers decision both to lose and to lose to Lesnar.
> 
> As for it being underwhelming - the utter shock, the pin drop silence when the pin counted to three - says otherwise. That was epic - stunned silence as people realized what they just saw. History.


Uh I dunno... to send the fans home happy? If they weren't going to do it right might as well not do it at all. 

The "well it was shocking so it must've been well done" argument is hilarious. It's been said maybe a thousand times in this thread but El Torito coming out tonight and beating Bryan for the championship would also be "shocking", doesn't mean it's not complete bullshit either. They completely trivialized the whole thing.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Who made the call for The Undertaker defeat?*

Yeah I would definitely believe it was Taker's call. If it wasn't, that would take ALOT of balls even for Vince to make that call, IMO


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Who made the call for The Undertaker defeat?*

Without a shadow of a doubt, Undertaker.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Who made the call for The Undertaker defeat?*

You really think The Streak would ever end without Taker wanting it to?


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Who made the call for The Undertaker defeat?*

Anybody who thinks this decision wasnt made by taker is retarded


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

beside being full time or part time looking at the roster cant see anyone deserve break the streak..Reign? really? he's nothing and still got long way to go. Look at punk, he walked out of WWE.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

This was the right call. Wrestlemania 30 needed a moment that would be remembered forever and this was exactly that. Streaks are a made to be broken.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Who made the call for The Undertaker defeat?*

obviously Vince, really doubt Taker gives a fuck about the streak as long as nothing goes too far, Taker was always a strict pro


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It'll be remembered for the same reason Hogan winning at Wrestlemania 9 will be remembered, mark my words.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, I guess that remains to be seen however they do often do the bigger picture thing, specially with something important, how can they not? They now have Brock there ready for whenever they need to and have found that next huge talent they need to put over, it's the biggest tool they have for this.
> 
> Like the Daniel Bryan thing, I said over and over and over how h is going to get his big moment, everything in the past where people were saying he was being buried was all for this huge Wrestlemania moment, they were building up the emotion in fans to make this huge moment as huge as it possibly could be, just not many would see it that way and just complained about the now, it's the same thing here.
> 
> ...


I agree that they did they did pretty much everything right with the Daniel Bryan story. In his case, seemingly dumb moves such as him not winning or even being a participant in the Royal Rumble were totally justified because they were specifically conducive to long-term storyline and character development. You're right that that could be the case with Brock ending the streak, but I'm not counting on it considering their track record with Brock. I thought they were going somewhere after Cena beat Brock at Extreme Rules. It made no sense as far as building Brock as a character, so WWE must have some sort of bigger picture where Cena winning was a good move, right? Obviously that wasn't the case, unfortunately. It was simply bad booking.

Also, I really don't care much about the streak in and of itself; after all, winning is inconsequential in an industry predicated on fixed outcomes, at least when you're already as legendary and well-established as a guy like the Undertaker. I just think everything about Taker/Brock was poorly executed, mainly because the story was virtually nonexistent, but also because the match itself wasn't all that great except for the shock value of the ending. I really just think the final streak match deserved better in terms of story and match quality. It's my understanding that Taker has some say in choosing his opponents at WM, but honestly if it were me I'd have had Taker work with Cena. I think they could have worked a better match and generated more interest than Taker/Brock. Then to fill the gaps, Brock could have worked with Batista, leaving Bryan to work with Orton 1 on 1, and as for Wyatt, they really should have done the Wyatts vs. Shield match at WrestleMania, because that was definitely Mania-worthy imo.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It was best for business, this is all leading somewhere, trust me.

Tomorrow night, Undertaker addresses the fans, says he's sorry and that he is done. Cue John Cena, Cena challenges Taker to one more match at WrestleMania 31. Cena says for Taker to prove that he can still go at Mania and that he wants the chance to face Taker and see if he can also beat him at the event. 

Think, the Streak is more interesting now. Lesnar had to end it, he's the only man humanly possible, Taker's never beaten him. Lesnar is the only guy in the WWE with the true ability to take on and defeat the Deadman at his own event. It had to end at some point. But the real story going forward now is, was it just Lesnar, or is Taker losing it? This is Undertaker's chance at redemption, to prove that WrestleMania is still his playground. 

I think a lot of us doubted whether even Cena would end the Streak, now it's much more open. Cena could believably beat Taker at Mania now. This makes for a much better story for their inevitable WrestleMania match. So for WrestleMania 31 we now have:

John Cena vs. The Undertaker - 21-2?

As for why Lesnar winning is goods for business? Lesnar has kust possibly become the biggest and baddest heel of all time. Lesnar has truly solidified himself as the top of the food chain predator in WWE, perhaps even of all time now (kayfabe wise). On the other hand we now have Daniel Bryan, who finally received his WrestleMania moment, the biggest guy in the business right now, the most popular guy since Stone Cold and The Rock. WWE finally have the ultimate opportunity to make Bryan the true face of the company for the eyars to come and to put him in the same lague as Cena, Hogan, Austin, Rock as the WWE face.

Give Bryan a nice healthy reign, whilst still having him combat the Authority, Orton, Batista, a Heel Sheamus etc. Bryan retains his title in a gruelling match against Sheamus at SummerSlam. Triple H is now desperate to get the title off Bryan by any means so he creates another title match after the main event in the spur of the moment - Daniel Bryan vs. The Beast Brock Lesnar.Brock come sout and decimates Bryan, wins the title and gives him a serious injury on the shelf for months on end.

Bryan returns around the Road to WrestleMania and earns a title match against Brock and we have another main event. The biggest face and biggest hell the company has seen in years going at it for the title. The underdog faces impossible odds against the now superhuman and untouchable Lesnar who has broken the Streak. Think of the rub that Bryan will get when he beats Lesnar. It will truly catapult Bryan into becoming the main stay face of the WWE. Bryan is the type of character who will always work better chasing the title. 

So for WrestleMania 31 we now have:

*WWE Heavyweight Championship*
Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan

*21-2?*
John Cena vs. The Undertaker.

Hell, if Punk comes back we could finally have Punk vs. Triple H too.

But those are your main events for WrestleMania 31. Bet your houses on it.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Who made the call for The Undertaker defeat?*

it's Taker more than Vince...HHH can't have any say to this.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It was so random, i think they wanted a WM moment to remember for 30, and rather than main it was the streak. On the upside, if it happens we all know Vince would never let a WCW guy take it, so at least Sting in with a chance of winning if they meet now..


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

What kind of annoys me is he lost his streak to a part timer. I bet punk found out they were planning this and that tipped him over the edge.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Schultz said:


> It was best for business, this is all leading somewhere, trust me.
> 
> Tomorrow night, Undertaker addresses the fans, says he's sorry and that he is done. Cue John Cena, Cena challenges Taker to one more match at WrestleMania 31. Cena says for Taker to prove that he can still go at Mania and that he wants the chance to face Taker and see if he can also beat him at the event.
> 
> Think, the Streak is more interesting now. Lesnar had to end it, he's the only man humanly possible, Taker's never beaten him. Lesnar is the only guy in the WWE with the true ability to take on and defeat the Deadman at his own event. It had to end at some point. But the real story going forward now is, was it just Lesnar, or is Taker losing it? This is Undertaker's chance at redemption, to prove that WrestleMania is still his playground.


They're not going to continue the Streak, are you serious? :lmao That'd be insane. If the Streak is broken it doesn't exist anymore. They're not going to have anyone fight for second place.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Here's something to consider... when Bruno Sammartino lost the title after 11 years I imagine the crowd were just as stunned then and many of them angry.

And it's funny because that is what WWE want you to feel. They want you to feel angry. WWE have got another one over on the true marks.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Big Dog said:


> What kind of annoys me is he lost his streak to a part timer. I bet punk found out they were planning this and that tipped him over the edge.




What's even funnier is people forget that Taker is way more part time than Brock is.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Schultz said:


> It was best for business, this is all leading somewhere, trust me.
> 
> Tomorrow night, Undertaker addresses the fans, says he's sorry and that he is done. Cue John Cena, Cena challenges Taker to one more match at WrestleMania 31. Cena says for Taker to prove that he can still go at Mania and that he wants the chance to face Taker and see if he can also beat him at the event.
> 
> ...


Would have been much better and much simpler to just do Cena vs. Taker this year, possibly with Cena going over by turning heel. Bork could have worked with Batista, maybe with Heyman in Bork's corner and Trips in Batista's corner. That could have been interesting.


----------



## Nomorewords (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Glad taker didn't Die tonight


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



bigdog40 said:


> What's even funnier is people forget that Taker is way more part time than Brock is.


Taker deserved to be 'Part Time', after all that he put in over 20 years.

IMO.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



bigdog40 said:


> What's even funnier is people forget that Taker is way more part time than Brock is.


What I meant was the streak should of been used to put a regular full time wrestler whose going to stick around for a long time, having Brock end it adds nothing except make Brocks ego bigger and he could up and leave at a moments notice.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



bigdog40 said:


> What's even funnier is people forget that Taker is way more part time than Brock is.


The difference is that Taker busted his ass for decades for the business. Brock Lesnar was handed a golden ticket due to his size and look and given one of the biggest pushes in history, carried the ball for a few years and then just quit. I'm not necessarily an anti-Lesnar guy, but there is an obvious difference between Taker being a part timer due to age, injuries and the sacrifices he's made for the business, and between Brock being a part timer due to the fact that he doesn't want to work every week and demands ridiculous amounts of money to show up.


----------



## lordjones1 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Watching the match again I question whether the reports of Undertaker being concussed or hospitalised are legitimate. 

The first suplex in the 1st minute looks nasty but notice that he gets up from it right away, that wouldn't happen if he'd been concussed or felt unexpected neck pain.

If any concussion or neck injury were sustained it is likely to have been from when Brock performed the single leg drag outside the ring, as reported elsewhere. Though even here he doesn't hit his head unusually hard. But it should be noted that the 5 minutes preceding this spot involve Undertaker on his back on the mat for the entire time. Maybe he needed the time to recover.

My initial thoughts about the two Hells Gate reversals are that they weren't happy with the height Brock managed on the first and simply wanted to go for another.

Undertaker looked tired and weak all match tbh, as was evident by his inability to get any height on the Last Ride and his shakiness over the Tombstone. However, this can simply be attributed to age and the fact Brock is not only heavy but has a wide and awkward frame to carry. This isn't necessarily evidence of Undertaker suffering from any problems.

Further to this, watch as 'Taker lay on the mat whilst Brock leaves. He twice has a peek to check if he's left the stage yet. As soon as Brock leaves Taker starts to get up. He was selling the injured leg leaving the ring in an effort to soak up the applause. I don't believe he was legitimately injured.

Brock's music delay was intentional, they're taking a leaf from the TV drama playbook of removing the credit music when there's a major character death (Game of Thrones, Walking Dead and House of Cards have all used this recently).

Finally, I'll be amazed if this is his final match. The Undertaker's final match is going to draw like gangbusters, there's no way WWE wouldn't promote it as such. His final match should be at next years WrestleMania, whether it's against Sting or Cena or someone else I don't know, but this won't be it.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I hate the streak being over. HATE IT. But I'm sure it's leading to Sting vs Taker retirement match at 31 without the burden of the streak on his shoulders. Just two legends going at it one last time. And for anyone who says no, this thread proves anything can happen. Anything.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I cannot believe what I've just seen.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I dunno where to begin or what to even think, I've just finished watching the show and I am in total shock still even after Bryan's victory.

The way I see it is I think the moment for the streak to end had to eventuate one day, and when that day came (in my eyes) it should have been given to someone who could cement their legacy, and build a career around it. Yes, Lesnar has cemented his legacy and so has Heyman and I absolutely love both or their work but I don't think Lesnar was worthy of it.

Lesnar was and is definitely the only man humanely possible to end it and he did, I'm happy for him and Heyman no doubt but I think someone like a Reigns or Wyatt could have benefited from it much more. Also I was always of the belief that if the streak did indeed end that it should have closed the show, I think Taker deserves that. 

I could go on all day long but I am honestly in shock right now about the streak ending, it seemed so surreal.

Mind you I will say that from the moment Taker's music hit I had a vibe, them going through all 21 victims before Lesnar was strange and I don't recall ever seeing that before.

What's done is done, I think Lesnar is no doubt cemented his legacy along with Heyman's it's career defining regardless of who was gonna do it. Lesnar will become champion, mark my words. He will only catapult from here and I think the WWE have massive plans for him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The people that seriously think Lesnar was the right choice is insane. Unbelievable.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The divide in opinion this has brought about is fascinating. People talking wrestling = win for wwe


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I think Taker wanted the streak to end because of 2 things (and he wanted this for a long time ago):

1)He think that his career is far bigger than the Streak.
2)He did every possible thing to make the Streak look interesting in the past 10 years.

Now if Sting is finally coming to WWE his match with Taker will be interesting and it's no longer about the streak.


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Molfino said:


> Cause every family has favorites.
> 
> I understand you might not understand those family feelings.


If by "family feelings" you mean being obsessed with a guy you've never even met, so much that the fact that he lost an irrelevant winning streak (it's a fucking staged entertainment ffs) causes you an emotional outburst (probably one of the biggest in the whole 1800+ posts thread), then yeah, I sure as hell don't understand those family feelings.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> The people that seriously think Lesnar was the right choice is insane. Unbelievable.


If they'd actually built him up over the past few years - for instance, if he'd plowed through Cena and Trips and the rest of the main event roster instead of losing half the time, I think it would be at least somewhat justifiable.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Doesn't matter. He won't be around in 2 to 3 years.


----------



## The Rusk (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I am fine with the Streak ending. It has to end at some point. I just don't get why Lesnar? We don't really even know why they were fighting in the first place. What's the point? Where are they going to go with this? Just that Brock Lesnar is a beast incarnate? That's already established.

Any way, Taker looked pretty bad and I really don't want to see another match with him next year. It will just be another slow embarrassing match. Especially if its with Sting. Two AARP members slugging it out in the middle of the ring doesn't really excite me despite it being Sting.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Absolutely the right decision to end it. Undertaker was clearly fucked physically, you could tell just from watching, next year he will be a year older and a year worse off, and the matches themselves were becoming increasingly predictable. The streak was always going to end with a 1, it would be ridiculous not to, this year - if not last year - was the right time to do it and it's the right time for UNdertaker to retire.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

We knew the Streak was gonna end sometime. I just didn't expect it to be Brock Lesnar, especially given the mediocre build-up to this match.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Michael Cole (kayfabe) expected Taker to lose from the sound of it. He wasn't shocked at all. He was as emotionless and content as usual. Still can't get over that.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Doesn't matter. He won't be around in 2 to 3 years.


Maybe, but I suspect Taker handpicked Lesnar to take the streak. I'm just saying, if a Taker/Brock angle with Brock breaking the streak in the end is what the writers/bookers were given to work with, there were far better ways to carry it out than the way it was done.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Brock Lesnar is The Most Legit Asskick on the Roster*

He is the fuvking man! I know the undertaker fans are butthurt over this, but there is no shame in Taker losing to the former UFC champion. This dude would beat the fuck out of anyone on this roster.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> The people that seriously think Lesnar was the right choice is insane. Unbelievable.


At first I was on the "Why Lesnar!?" wagon, but if the purpose was for the Undertaker to retire soon & have Lesnar become the "new" Undertaker (What I mean by that is, an even bigger special attraction then he already was), then I guess that was somewhat accomplished ... I mean I still wouldn't have done it personally, but if it's what Taker wanted, guess it's whatever.

I just don't get Lesnar losing to Cena & HHH though, if this was the plan all along he should of plowed through everybody without requiring the help of Heyman at all.

Also like Headliner said, if Brock bucks then it really is a letdown. Brock is 36, if he was to "hypothetically" stick around for 5+ years, then it makes more sense.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

#ThankYouTaker is STILL trending on twitter damn kinda surprised it's still going


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> At first I was on the "Why Lesnar!?" wagon, but if the purpose was for the Undertaker to retire soon & have Lesnar become the "new" Undertaker (What I mean by that is, an even bigger special attraction then he already was), then I guess that was somewhat accomplished ... I mean I still wouldn't have done it personally, but if it's what Taker wanted, guess it's whatever.
> 
> I just don't get Lesnar losing to Cena & HHH though, if this was the plan all along he showed of plowed through everybody without requiring the help of Heyman at all.





Headliner said:


> Doesn't matter. He won't be around in 2 to 3 years.


^^^Waste.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The build up to this match was like so much worse than his previous ones with Michaels and HHH.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar is The Most Legit Asskick on the Roster*

The shame isn't in Taker losing to Brock, it is in losing to the Brock who rejected rehearsals in advance and delivered an unbelievably boring crapfest of a match without real buildup and with the most underwhelming and idiotic way to close the lid.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I always wanted to see Cena vs Taker in an I quit match at mania


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Big Dog said:


> The build up to this match was like so much worse than his previous ones with Michaels and HHH.


When those feuds/matches happened, I was all "OMG I can't wait to see how awesome the storyline will be when/if Taker's streak actually is broken!"

Major letdown


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TheResurrection said:


> The streak was always going to end with a 1, it would be ridiculous not to, this year - if not last year - was the right time to do it and it's the right time for UNdertaker to retire.


WHY. Since when? Where did this come from?

There's no reason why it couldn't end with a 1, but to go down they way it did is just insulting. It's not the loss that has pissed me off, not even so much who he lost to, just the fact that the buildup was terrible and the way the match didn't even get to main event made it feel like a minor side achievement, especially compared to how much the Streak was built up to matter the past few years. It undermined everything about the Streak and even everything else on the show.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

My view is that after 21 years of busting his ass and building one of the greatest wrestling legacies ever, if Taker wanted Lesnar to be the one to take the streak that's fine by me. The guy has earnt the right to choose how and when it ended. The fact it happened and to a guy that many people don't think deserved it isn't important to me. If its what Taker wanted and im sure it was im fine with that.

I also feel that regardless of his part time status, Lesnar is a real life tough guy just like the Deadman is maybe there was some non kayfabe thinking in the Undertakers mind about who should break the streak. As in I want it broken by someone who isn't just a wrestler but someone who is a real tough badass fighter . And im sure the Deadman just realised his own body cant take it anymore.

So as long as he gets a good send off, whether its a retirement night on a future RAW or even at next years WM, or whether he has one more match, most likely with Sting as his final (winning) send off i'm ok with the streak ending. And i'm ok with it because i'm sure its what Undertaker wanted and asked for himself and he has earnt that right over the last 20 years absolutely.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Am I the only one who enjoyed this match? I just finished watching it.

Judging by the comments in the WM30 thread, you'd think this bout was the worst of all time or something. I was transfixed by every second. It wasn't a spritely encounter, but with two big guys in the ring, it was always going to be a slower power game, which I liked - it suited both Brock and Taker. And the crowd wasn't asleep, as many posters said in the PPV thread - while they were subdued during the slower periods, they picked up for the spots and nearfalls. I actually liked this match better than the two HHH encounters. Didn't think there was anything wrong with it at all.

As for the result, well...let's just say as a huge Undertaker fan, I'm still in shock.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*










It's just weird that he is no longer undefeated at Wrestlemania.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It stinks of short-term planning, the build-up was beyond pathetic, the match itself + finish was rubbish.

Lesnar was the last person that should have been considered ending the streak, should've been Kane, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, John Cena or something. I honestly think this was just done for the shock given how poor the build-up was. 

I get Taker can't really compete in the ring anymore, but nah this was bollocks imo.

Terrible time it took place as well, left me uninterested in the Main Event.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> WHY. Since when? Where did this come from?
> 
> There's no reason why it couldn't end with a 1, but to go down they way it did is just insulting. It's not the loss that has pissed me off, not even so much who he lost to, just the fact that the buildup was terrible and the way the match didn't even get to main event made it feel like a minor side achievement, especially compared to how much the Streak was built up to matter the past few years. It undermined everything about the Streak and even everything else on the show.


I agree that the build-up and match were shit, but that was partly a consequence of everyone thinking that it was just a predictable match and the Undertaker's age and how shagged he is physically. The shit build up and match made it all the more important that it ends. If he puts on a shit match but wins anyway, against Lesnar, people aren't even interested in seeing the streak match next year and it becomes a bit sad to watch him creaking through these predictable finisherfests knowing pretty much for certain that he will never lose.

By losing they made one of the biggest moments of all time and the shit match and shit build up are completely forgettable because everyone's so stunned at what just happened. Now he goes out a legend who has had pretty much every recent Wrestlemania match have absolutely incredible moments.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Y2-Jerk said:


> #ThankYouTaker is STILL trending on twitter damn kinda surprised it's still going


You know what's so amazing about the Undertaker, a man who surrounds himself with all darkness shed so much light in people all over the world - Randy Savage

P.S: What is happening on twitter is not a surprise for me. Not even at the slightest.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The problem to me is that they wasted it on a guy who won't be around in a year or two, so it doesn't add value to the company.

Just always assumed they'd break the streak to push an up and comer who can use that drive for the long term, not someone who's going to be around a hand full of dates a year, and could retire in a year or two.

If the taker wanted it, fine, but it doesn't make much business sense long term considering the build up of the streak.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*










Think you Taker,the greatest of all time.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

JBL on twitter:



> John Layfield‏@JCLayfield·54 mins
> When Bruno lost the title they said the Garden was stunned, that's how I felt last night. End of an era. #thankYouTaker #LoveThatGuy


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm not mad that the Streak is dead. It was shocking, and reminded me as a wrestling fan that no, I don't know what the fuck is going to happen all the time. Some of the time? Yes. All of the time? No. In a very real way I can say that I'm happy the WWE fucking SHOCKED me for once. That's something they haven't done in a loooooooong time. If the streak had to die for that to happen...I guess I'm cool with that...

BUT

for the love of all that is held sacred by the wrestling world WHY did it have to be BROCK LESNAR? Like...this means nothing. The Streak dying means NOTHING. Nada. Zip. Nilch. A rematch would be pointless because it's not like Taker beating Lesnar in a rematch will wash away the loss because THAT WOULD BE STUPID and Taker gifting "The Big L" to Lesnar who didn't need the push in the first damn place is just redundant because LESNAR IS ALREADY OVER so all we got was Taker losing and...what? 

I mean, I guess it was kind of our faults for just assuming Taker and the WWE would want to use the Streak as a catapult for someones career but...DOESN'T THAT SOUND LIKE A BETTER IDEA THAN WHAT THE FUCK WE GOT? I mean, be honest. Which of those sounds better to you? Taker losing in a meaningful way that will put someone over BIG TIME or Taker losing to an already over superstar who was probably already Hall of Fame bound and didn't need it that much anyway but HEY, NOBODY WILL SEE IT COMING!

This just...really leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I know the shits not real, but fuck man...it really does. I'm fuking salty as shit about this right now. lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Yeah, so I finally wept away all my man tears lol.

All I can say at this point is that I'm glad I can walk away from this PPV and not be upset with witnessing Taker losing at Wrestlemania. Like someone mentioned earlier, this separates the true Undertaker fans like me, who respect the living hell out of the 20+ years that he put into the business and understand just how much of a legend he truly is, to the Streak marks who bought into the spectacle of the Streak more than the man it was centered around. Nothing wrong with either camp but be honest and true to yourself if you expect people to respect your point of view.

But regardless, even if Taker losing was something I had no problem with, I still hate the fact that he had to lose in such a shitty match with pisspoor buildup. He deserved way more than that. I'm still on the fence with Lesnar being the one to do it because if he's only going to be working a part time schedule, then I can't say I'm thrilled with this conclusion but at the same time, has everyone forgotten about Paul Heyman? His stock has risen to immeasurable heights because of this and should he continue to work as a manager for years to come, his new clients will have an aura of legitimacy around them.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Well the match sucked, but much rather have the match sucked and Taker lose. If Taker would have won, nobody would have remembered the match. I think it was time for the streak to end. Undertaker himself never wanted to go into the sunset undefeated at Wrestlemania. I knew the streak would end someday, but I didn't think the streak would have ended last night.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

There's TWO great outcomes to all of this:

1) Nobody, that means all so called geniuses of wrestling can predict any match result. I love it. Very disappointed the Undertaker lost, but it's pure brilliance. Vince flipped the script & now any match is unpredictable. I was fully expecting Daniel to lose the main event after what happened last night. Cesaro winning (nobody called that), A.J. Lee winning (that one was not predictable)tons of people expecting HHH to be in the final match (4 way match) etc...

2) Now maybe we can stop talking about Sting facing Undertaker at WM 31 for the streak. It's not happening. In fact he's not facing Sting at WM for anything. What he's gonna go 21-2 ? It's a stupid idea now more than ever. People really think Sting would have ONE match vs the Undertaker (streak on the line) and lose then retire? Wasn't happening. Now the more I think about it. Maybe that's why Undertaker lost last night at WM30. To get that first lost out of the way. So now he can lose again next year. Because if did fight again in WM 31 (against whoever) and Won, this lost would make zero sense.


P.S. - Anybody catch the referee call Undertaker, Mark during the match? When they were in the corner, the ref says alright Mark let him go....


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Zappers said:


> There's TWO great outcomes to all of this:
> 
> 1) Nobody, that means all so called geniuses of wrestling can predict any match result. I love it. Very disappointed the Undertaker lost, but it's pure brilliance. Vince flipped the script & now any match is unpredictable. I was fully expecting Daniel to lose the main event after what happened last night. Cesaro winning (nobody called that), A.J. Lee winning (that one was not predictable)tons of people expecting HHH to be in the final match (4 way match) etc...
> 
> ...




If Taker has another wrestle mania match and loses, it wouldn't mean much since he already lost


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



> Undertaker looked finished. That was the big story. Its one thing if they did it against Shawn Michaels following that 5 star match they had. Its another when he looked like that. The only thing noteworthy about it was the streak ended and he ended up in hospital. How is he meant to pass the medicals they do? He really should either go out now or have one last match, because he looked completely fucked last night. Is it worth getting multiple surgeries throughout the year only to then wrestle in matches that dont mean half of what they meant when he had the Streak going? Might be time to announce a retirement match tonight. Maybe bill next year and the night he retires. That's probably the only big match he can have now. Cena vs Undertaker maybe, in Taker's last match. Or maybe even Brock vs Undertaker to avenge his loss and walk off into the sunset


Just a post i saw on another forum. Good point about Takers' condition.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

If lesnar ends the streak he can go undefeated for a year and someone can retire him in a massive match but if a new guy ends it where do they go after they lose? The guy that ended it had to be someone that'll never be forgotten after he leaves


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm still in shock like everyone else. When you've been watching wrestling as long as most of us have, especially in the internet age with spoilers and such, its very rare to be legit shocked at something. No one saw this coming. Nobody expected the streak to end to Brock Lesnar of all people. And i think thats exactly why Vince did it. He knew this would shock the world and have people talking for weeks and thats exactly what happened. 

I dont mind the streak ending, but like most ppl here I hated it was Brock who did it. Should've been somebody who needed that rub and can build a career off that for years to come. But after seeing Taker out there he needs to hang it up. He looked old and slow. He could barely do his signature spots. At this point I have no interest in seeing him and Sting. 2 old, slow, passed their prime guys fighting it out? nah


----------



## beastedot9 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm actually going to be on the side of 'I'm glad Lesnar did it'. WWE didn't want to take risks so they let someone who's already established his dominance in the ring rather then someone who they thought would be a good pick and boost their career but they end up quitting or not being as big as they were expected to be.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...WrestleMania_His_WWE_Future_Fan_Reaction.html



> - There was a huge "bullshit" chant that started up after Brock Lesnar defeated The Undertaker at WrestleMania XXX last night after everyone realized what happened. It wasn't until the 21-1 graphic came up that everyone realized The Streak was over. The chant quieted down and most of the crowd just sat there stunned. Taker did get the standing ovation and a "thank you Taker" chant from most but some did boo while this was going on. Multiple sources report that fans were seen leaving and several were seen crying. Taker's loss really brought the live crowd down a notch and they didn't seem to get back into things until well into the main event.
> 
> We noted earlier today that Taker was taken to a local hospital last night for fear of a concussion and a neck injury. We also noted that Taker losing was the original plan. This was kept from just about everyone but betting odds started to change shortly before the show began.
> 
> ...


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...in_Event_More_on_The_Undertaker_s_Streak.html



> - There were rumors among the talent backstage at WrestleMania XXX that The Undertaker was supposed to kick out or that the finish to his match with Brock Lesnar was botched but as we've noted, that's not the case. The finish was planned but was kept from people even very high up in WWE's marketing and production departments. WWE officials were very afraid of the finish leaking and it's said only a small circle of 4-6 people were aware.
> 
> Vince McMahon actually missed the WrestleMania main event and Daniel Bryan's big win because he left his post to ride with Taker to the hospital in the back of the ambulance. Vince left it up to Triple H and Stephanie McMahon to run the rest of the show, all while playing a role in the main event as well.
> 
> Source: PWInsider


don't blame if this is it for him.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*











What fans probably did after mania :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

After the performance he put on last night, it's about time for him to hang up the boots. He's one of the best ever, but his body can't go anymore.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

#ThankYouTaker still Trending almost 12 hrs later.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Him losing is probably the dumbest thing I've ever seen unfold on WWE programming, and that's saying a lot.

It doesn't matter if this was his last match or not. It made zero sense for him to lose. What, is it supposed to legitimize Lesnar, who's gotten his ass kicked at just about every PPV since he's returned before now? :lmao


----------



## 21-1 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



radiatedrich said:


> The difference is that Taker busted his ass for decades for the business. Brock Lesnar was handed a golden ticket due to his size and look and given one of the biggest pushes in history, carried the ball for a few years and then just quit. I'm not necessarily an anti-Lesnar guy, but there is an obvious difference between Taker being a part timer due to age, injuries and the sacrifices he's made for the business, and between Brock being a part timer due to the fact that he doesn't want to work every week and demands ridiculous amounts of money to show up.


You're acting like brock just left and went into hiding. He went into UFC and became the fucking champion. He legitimized the WWE and was scene as a real threat.If anyone was worthy to beat the streak it was Lesnar.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



> Multiple sources report that fans were seen leaving and several were seen crying.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

*The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



> - There was a huge "bullshit" chant that started up after Brock Lesnar defeated The Undertaker at WrestleMania XXX last night after everyone realized what happened. It wasn't until the 21-1 graphic came up that everyone realized The Streak was over. The chant quieted down and most of the crowd just sat there stunned. Taker did get the standing ovation and a "thank you Taker" chant from most but some did boo while this was going on. Multiple sources report that fans were seen leaving and several were seen crying. Taker's loss really brought the live crowd down a notch and they didn't seem to get back into things until well into the main event.
> 
> We noted earlier today that Taker was taken to a local hospital last night for fear of a concussion and a neck injury. We also noted that Taker losing was the original plan. This was kept from just about everyone but betting odds started to change shortly before the show began.
> 
> It's said that this was indeed The Undertaker's decision. We noted before that back in 2010, Taker wanted Lesnar to be the one to end The Streak. This is not confirmed yet but the impression was given backstage that Taker is done. No word yet on how this changes a potential match with Sting at WrestleMania 31.


Really surprised if Taker said that back in 2010 why they didn't had a better program with Lesnar for this really big and shocking moment.

After the 3 count all my body shuddered. That's how predicatble WWE made thr streak to look like. You never believed in a moment it would ever end.

The last couple of years I always dreamed during WM I was a pro wrestler and i'm gonna end the streak. Now this dream is gone. Bad, bad Lesnar.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

The fan reaction was fantastic. Dead silence. Tears. It was great. I can't believe he lost even though I was in kayfabe the whole match rooting for Brock to win.

Hope he's not hurt too bad. I was seriously worried Brock would hurt him for real. I also wondered if they pinned him on some kind of screw job Taker didn't know was coming. Even if it's not true, they should make that into a kayfabe story the fans can eat up a la Brett Hart.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Saw a picture of a betting slip on Twitter, the guy had put £35,000 on Taker to win for winnings of £500 LOLOL.

Still can't believe it is over. Thought Taker would have been better putting over someone younger such as Wyatt or Punk but I respect that it was his decision to make. Unbelievable Wrestlemania, that no one will ever forget.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BarneyArmy said:


> #ThankYouTaker still Trending almost 12 hrs later.


Randy Savage was right, what's so amazing about the Undertaker is a man, who surrounds himself with all darkness, shed so much light in people all over the world.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Lydeck said:


> Him losing is probably the dumbest thing I've ever seen unfold on WWE programming, and that's saying a lot.
> 
> It doesn't matter if this was his last match or not. It made zero sense for him to lose. What, is it supposed to legitimize Lesnar, who's gotten his ass kicked at just about every PPV since he's returned before now? :lmao


Taker is really in charge of his own creative. The only thing I can see is that Undertaker wanted to pass the special attraction to Brock Lesnar. Brock lesnar doesn't want to do multiple dates a yr, him being the new attraction prolongs his wrestling career, and he still would get paid big time money like the undertaker.

Or

Undertaker did it as a message to send to the boys in the back, that no one is bigger than the business, not even the undertaker. Being old school, his duty was to job on the way out..


But still that person was lesnar. I was giving people shit and flack about roman reigns beating the streak...and to think it all blew up in my face when lesnar won.

I'm not mad lesnar won, its just like wth. The finish came out of no where. It was as if undertaker called an audible and said, alright this match is getting no fanfare, lets just go home, fuck it. I'm hurt so lets just go home.

There was no momentum to that match for either superstars


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Peapod said:


> Saw a picture of a betting slip on Twitter, the guy had put £35,000 on Taker to win for winnings of £500 LOLOL.
> 
> Still can't believe it is over. Thought Taker would have been better putting over someone younger such as Wyatt or Punk but I respect that it was his decision to make. Unbelievable Wrestlemania, that no one will ever forget.


It was supposed to be Punk last year according to sources but Bearer died. Taker is also a huge Lesnar fan and wanted someone legitimate to finally end his streak. Lesnar was the only one capable of doing it on the roster.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

who wants to see Taker v Sting hobble about the ring without any streak to add drama?


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



21-1 said:


> You're acting like brock just left and went into hiding. He went into UFC and became the fucking champion. He legitimized the WWE and was scene as a real threat.If anyone was worthy to beat the streak it was Lesnar.


I respect what he's done in UFC, but being a great MMA fighter isn't the same as being a great professional wrestler.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Does anyone else think this may shed some light on why Punk left? He could have been upset that Lesnar was chosen over him...


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

You know I actually think I would rather see:

Rock vs Sting

Sting vs Brock - Potentially epic storyline based around Brock robbing Stings dream of breaking the streak.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

How can people shit on WWE for this!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Peapod said:


> Does anyone else think this may shed some light on why Punk left? He could have been upset that Lesnar was chosen over him...


I seriously doubt Punk knew anything about this.


----------



## IronManX (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

There would never be a RIGHT guy, and there would never be RIGHT time. 

It's a matter of what Taker felt was right... I don't think the guy would've mattered honestly. The streak is the streak.

I'm fine with the streak ending, though the match quality was a severe drop off from the string of show stealers we've been SPOILED with since WM 23.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I haven't logged in here for one and a half years, but _this_ made me have to see what everyone was saying. Why Brock Lesnar gets to be the infamous streak breaker I don't understand for one moment. If the streak was meant to be broken, CM Punk definitely should have been the one to do it last year. Why give arguably the most important and memorable win in the history of WWE to Lesnar who's bloody part time? I'd have *much* preferred Rocky to win as a part-timer. This is a disappointing end to the streak, and probably Taker's career.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Lydeck said:


> Him losing is probably the dumbest thing I've ever seen unfold on WWE programming, and that's saying a lot.
> 
> It doesn't matter if this was his last match or not. It made zero sense for him to lose. What, is it supposed to legitimize Lesnar, who's gotten his ass kicked at just about every PPV since he's returned before now? :lmao


If Taker wanted Lesnar to end the streak how was it a dumb decision? If this is Taker's last match his streak should end. There's no reason to keep the streak in tact if he's retiring. Lesnar is legitimately the toughest guy in WWE. Him ending the streak is the most believable thing they could of done.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It's annoying because think of those two brutal matches he had with Triple H. In the second one, he was able to withstand SCM and a fucking Pedigree, one immediately after the other. Not to mention the fucking chair shots he took in those matches.

I can't comprehend it right now and I don't think I'll ever be able to fully wrap my head around this shit. It doesn't make any fucking sense whatsoever. 

It shouldn't have ended the way it did, but there's no do-over. Undertaker can never get that win back.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TJC93 said:


> How can people shit on WWE for this!


Because it was a shitty storyline and a shitty match, regardless of how one feels about the streak?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

He looked awful last night. Could barely move around


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



radiatedrich said:


> I respect what he's done in UFC, but being a great MMA fighter isn't the same as being a great professional wrestler.




He destroyed everyone in his path during his first run in the WWE too. People seem to forget that.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Lesnar was only allowed to hit the f5 and a couple of Germans that Taker more or less just fell backwards on, there's no way that guy can have another match


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



I Came To Play said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Ah give them a break. Many people are emotionally invested in fiction, whether its wrestling, books. movies or TV. 
If you aren't emotionally invested in wrestling I question why you watch. And if you ARE going to get emotional about something in wrestling, well this would be the thing.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Lesnar with Taker and Rock my 3 fav of all time but the streak should have never been broken and the last match should have been 20-0


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



bigdog40 said:


> He destroyed everyone in his path during his first run in the WWE too. People seem to forget that.


Getting a mega-push doesn't make someone a great pro wrestler though.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I liked it, not the match as that was poor. If anyone reads batman comics I liken it to the knightfall story where he'd been through a gauntlet of fights and when he eventually came to fight Bane the beast he was too broken to defeat him. Undertaker has had some brutal matches and he's getting old, fitting that he was defeated by a beast like Brock. It's a shame he went out with a whimper but he looked so awful last night he just can't do it at that level any more so I hope that's it for him completely


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It's annoying because think of those two brutal matches he had with Triple H. In the second one, he was able to withstand SCM and a fucking Pedigree, one immediately after the other. Not to mention the fucking chair shots he took in those matches.
> 
> I can't comprehend it right now and I don't think I'll ever be able to fully wrap my head around it. It doesn't make any fucking sense whatsoever.
> 
> It shouldn't have ended the way it did, but there's no do-over. Undertaker can never get that win back.


Those matches killed this one. People already saw Taker kick out of 3 pedigrees so why should they take the F5 seriously?
People already saw Tombstone kickouts the past six years, so why should they care this time?

Explains why they sat on their ass waiting for a kickout that never came.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I thought it was a little underwhelming because I didn't like the camera angle on the pin, nor did I like the way Cole said the streak was over. I think J.R. would've been a better fit for it, but he's no longer with the company. As special of a moment it was to see Daniel Bryan with the WWE World Heavyweight Championship last night, in my opinion, ending the streak is not something that should be done unless it's the final match of the card. I think that tribute to Undertaker is what should've gone down to close out last night and if Bryan was going to win and Undertaker was going to lose, I think they should've saved the latter for a future WrestleMania, because, as I said, I think something like that is just so huge, so riveting, that's what should've closed the show. Still, credit to Daniel Bryan for getting the crowd back into it. I never thought I'd see Undertaker lose at WrestleMania, but I guess all good things come to an end.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



radiatedrich said:


> Getting a mega-push doesn't make someone a great pro wrestler though.





Brock is a legit freak of nature. The dude is a fucking monster even after 12 years.


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Bossdude said:


> Ah give them a break. Many people are emotionally invested in fiction, whether its wrestling, books. movies or TV.
> If you aren't emotionally invested in wrestling I question why you watch. And if you ARE going to get emotional about something in wrestling, well this would be the thing.


I couldn't have put it better myself. It's peoples childhood.


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

#ThankYouTaker...the man has literally given us everything to keep putting on a show in recent years! Still not 100% sure that this is the end yet, tonight will be a massive night!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Lesnar ending the streak is perfect cos he and Heyman get legitimate heat

Punk ends it and goes and gets cheers is all the smark cities then how pointless would that be? Ending takers deserved to go to someone who actually gets heat and not a cheered heel


----------



## Latex Zebra (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm down with Lesnar breaking the streak. I know I'm likely repeating what others have said but hey ho.
Lesnar, it seems likely, is back with the company for good and is now the biggest monster on the scene as a result of this result. He can cause real problems and the person that eventually takes him down gets to beat the Monster that Broke the Streak!
I think Taker clearly wanted to give it up and I think it was always his decision not Vince or HHH. As for why, only Taker knows that. I think back to the time Taker spoke to Lesnar at the UFC thing and said 'You wanna do it?'
Break the streak is what he was on about. IMO.
Agree with those that said giving the streak to some kid is a risk in case they jump ship and take that legacy with them.
Finally it takes the obviousness out of any future Taker matches at WM.
Say Sting does show up at some point to challenge Taker for a match at WM. If the Streak was still there the match would be a forgone conculsion. If they announced it tonight then we genuinely go into that match not knowing who the hell will win.

I'm a bit gutted about the Streak because Taker is a God to me. He still is though and last nights result doesn't change that.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm honestly shocked that Vince was happy giving this, arguably one of the biggest wins since the start of the WWF era, to Brock Lesnar. 

I still can't wrap my mind around the logic here, has Lesnar signed another contract that mean he'll be a mainstay for at least a couple more years? I can't fathom why'd they choose to end the streak here, after such a poorly booked build-up, match and overall feud. They had an opportunity with this streak to give someone such a huge rub and although Lesnar will benefit from it short-term, how long is he sticking around? I don't suspect much longer. I'm just in complete shock.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

IT was a shocking loss, but as pointed out by others, he seemed to really struggle physically last night. Having said that it was reported elsewhere that he was injured early in the match and maybe that had something to do with his sluggish look. But if not, then it is truly time to hang it up. I don't think he can go anymore and it's not worth the risk to his health just to entertain us.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It's annoying because think of those two brutal matches he had with Triple H. In the second one, he was able to withstand SCM and a fucking Pedigree, one immediately after the other. Not to mention the fucking chair shots he took in those matches.
> 
> I can't comprehend it right now and I don't think I'll ever be able to fully wrap my head around this shit. It doesn't make any fucking sense whatsoever.
> 
> It shouldn't have ended the way it did, but there's no do-over. Undertaker can never get that win back.


Well it was three F5s so...


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Wait people were crying :ti


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TJC93 said:


> Lesnar ending the streak is perfect cos he and Heyman get legitimate heat
> 
> Punk ends it and goes and gets cheers is all the smark cities then how pointless would that be? Ending takers deserved to go to someone who actually gets heat and not a cheered heel


But to a part-timer? And this has nothing to do with ethics. It's all about efficiency. You want to really see how far that heat will go? Have someone who's full time end it. Not saying it would've been the right choice but regardless, we are talking about heat here.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



bigdog40 said:


> Brock is a legit freak of nature. The dude is a fucking monster even after 12 years.


We're talking about being a great pro wrestler though, and a great pro wrestler is multifaceted. Brock is a hell of an athletic specimen and can work some pretty damn good matches with the right people, but he falls short in other aspects imo such as mic work, ring psychology, charisma, etc.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

This is so weird. To think that the streak is over and BROCK won it. I would've thought he can hit a 100 F5s and not believe it's the end but sure enough, it took 3 of them and Taker actually got PINNED AT WRESTLEMANIA!

I never thought BROCK of all people had a chance to do it considering the fact that he walked out ten years ago and this was expected to be his return job to Undertaker after he was put over back in 2002.



radiatedrich said:


> Getting a mega-push doesn't make someone a great pro wrestler though.


Except Brock IS a great pro wrestler. For his mega push, he delivered by having a small but highly consistent match catalog in his two year run. Great matches with a variety of opponents including Taker, Eddie, Angle, Benoit, Rock, Big Show and the list goes on.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



PacoAwesome said:


> After the performance he put on last night, it's about time for him to hang up the boots. He's one of the best ever, but his body can't go anymore.


I am afraid I agree, Taker has nothing left to prove he has seemingly done it all, he needs to call it quits


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Well there are signs he's going to move more towards full time for his final year

Also ending the streak forbids you (or should) from turning face


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



cmiller4642 said:


> It was supposed to be Punk last year according to sources but Bearer died.


Awwwww, of course it was supposed to be wittle Punkey Wunkey to end the streak..........Show me these "sources" you speak of, and they nee to be reputable, and multiple, not that fat doober that broke a Rock DVD because Rock ended 434 last year


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Remember that story that came out last about Punk being promised the streak last year then going mental when they took it away from him ?


:draper2


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TJC93 said:


> Well there are signs he's going to move more towards full time for his final year


What signs? I've seen nothing to suggest such a thing happening.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Choke2Death said:


> This is so weird. To think that the streak is over and BROCK won it. I would've thought he can hit a 100 F5s and not believe it's the end but sure enough, it took 3 of them and Taker actually got PINNED AT WRESTLEMANIA!
> 
> I never thought BROCK of all people had a chance to do it considering the fact that he walked out ten years ago and this was expected to be his return job to Undertaker after he was put over back in 2002.
> 
> ...


He was only capable of good matches when paired with great or experienced workers such as those you mentioned. At least that's what it seemed like to me during his mega push. He was better in the ring than his detractors give him credit for though. But his mic work, charisma and other nonphysical attributes are severely lacking, and those things are equally important when it comes to being a great pro wrestler.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Is it just me who thinks Taker didn't look that bad last night and that the match itself wasn't terrible? I mean, he certainly seemed to be absolutely knackered for the last 10 or so minutes but i don't think it came across too badly because Brock looked similarly tired. 

I think modern WWE matches have left some fans with the idea that all matches have to be fast paced or include aerial maneuvers. It was a decent match with a wholly unexpected outcome.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



cmiller4642 said:


> It was supposed to be Punk last year according to sources but Bearer died. Taker is also a huge Lesnar fan and wanted someone legitimate to finally end his streak. Lesnar was the only one capable of doing it on the roster.


I doubt it, I never heard anything at all about Punk being the one that was planned to break the streak at any point.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TJC93 said:


> Well there are signs he's going to move more towards full time for his final year
> 
> Also ending the streak forbids you (or should) from turning face


He faught long and hard to get his part time deal, i doubt things are going to change, even after ending the streak.

This was Taker's wish, not sure if Vince agreed but he respected Takers' decision.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Latex Zebra said:


> Say Sting does show up at some point to challenge Taker for a match at WM.* If the Streak was still there the match would be a forgone conculsion*. If they announced it tonight then we genuinely go into that match not knowing who the hell will win.


Thats what everyone said about Lesnar


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



bigdog40 said:


> He destroyed everyone in his path during his first run in the WWE too. People seem to forget that.


And people seem to forget John Cena and Triple H beat Lesnar, and he was being owned every week by Big Show a few months ago.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Alex said:


> What signs? I've seen nothing to suggest such a thing happening.


Breaking the streak is a 'sign', him saying he wanted the title and now it being given to a face is a 'sign', him and HHH burying (hehe) the hatchet a couple of months back and HHH needing someone to take Bryan out since Batista/Orton can't is a 'sign'

By more full time I'm meaning he might do 6 PPVs instead of 3 etc.

The only thing I regret is they didn't build him up more. NOBODY would ever believe he's ending the streak not even if he beat Cena, Sheamus, Orton, Bryan and Batista in the RAWs leading up to it, they should of had him destroy semi-jobbers in front of Taker


----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

This moment brought the emotion that use to happen frequently with wwe back in the day..I love it


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



radiatedrich said:


> He was only capable of good matches when paired with great or experienced workers such as those you mentioned. At least that's what it seemed like to me during his mega push. He was better in the ring than his detractors give him credit for though. But his mic work, charisma and other nonphysical attributes are severely lacking, and those things are equally important when it comes to being a great pro wrestler.


Yeah, he's bad on the mic but he is charismatic. He simply has that aura and presence which is what charisma is all about. The guy oozes larger than life badassness which is a big part of his appeal.

And I disagree on the part about his ring work. He's agile, strong and can mat wrestle. The whole package. His only bad matches I recall from his first run are the ones with Bob Holly and Goldberg. Even the squash matches were fun.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

If this was the plan all along, why didn't they treat the buildup with more respect? If Taker truly wanted it to end, that's his business, I respect that and can forgive that...I can't forgive WWE for giving the storyline such little thought and treating the storyline with such little respect, especially when they know that they are the ones who have built and marketed the Streak as Taker's legacy. It's beyond disrespectful to hype up a wrestler's career, specifically focus it on one big thing, and then in what may be the last match, treat that hyped thing as an afterthought. Like it or not, Taker's career is tied to the Streak, because WWE's told us that for years. Its death is worthy of more than this.

I hope Lesnar comes to truly love the business one day, because it's handed him everything that's possible to achieve in this buisiness on a silver platter.


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest (Jan 29, 2014)

*How one match ruined wresltemania 30*

Im not rehashing I'm simply telling the truth. No one is going to remember Hogan, Rock and Austin all in the ring together. No is going to remember Cesaro picking up the 500 pound big show and throwing him over the top rope, and no one is going to remember it for the time that Daniel Bryan finally beat the authority and won the WWE title. Its going to be remembered as the time that the most iconic wrestler in WWE history was pinned to end his streak at Wrestlemaina after 21 years. Not by another legend I may add, but by a part timer who doesn't deserve it. It makes no sense. Cena has beaten Lesnar, Triple H has beaten Lesnar, but Undertaker loses to Lesnar? Its not right, its not how two decades of build up should have ended. Once again Vince Mcmahon took a shit on WWE fans by booking this. Any of you saying that Taker is also a part timer knows that he for the last 21 years he has been on the active roster for around 16 of those, so he deserves to fight once a year. The buildup for this match was horrible, the outcome even worse. WWE has fucked up so many times, but this is the worst by far. And yea I know here comes all the "you're just another but hurt fan replys" by the simpletons that are in their thirties jacking off to internet pictures of Trish Stratus in their moms basement. Also you can't convince me that Taker told Lesnar that he was going to be the one to break it. After all the countless legends he's faced you can't tell me he allowed Lesnar to be the one. This Wrestlemaina will go down as most likely the most hated one in history because of one thing. And thats that the WWE took away the one thing that REAL wrestling fans have cherished for years in the streak, by giving it to an Ugly Albino looking 300 pound Gorilla man that looks like he has never had a leg day since starting out at the gym and sounds like a sheep when he yells. Really WWE?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Lesnar and Heyman are going to eat this shit up. Couldn't have given the heat to anyone better. If it was an up-and-coming star, there's a huge risk that they wouldn't recover from the heat, but Lesnar and Heyman are villainous experts.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Brock lack's charisma? :lol


----------



## AustinG78 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Dont see how anyone could be ok with Punk ending it and not ok with Lesnar....


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Diavolo said:


> Lesnar with Taker and Rock my 3 fav of all time but the streak should have never been broken and the last match should have been 20-0





Again, why have the streak stay in tack when nobody on the WWE roster present and future will ever get close to matching Taker's record. Undertaker knows that he's not bigger than the business. For fans it sucks, but honestly I'm not mad that he lost.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: How one match ruined wresltemania 30*

Lol Daniel Bryan mark butthurt because of how someone else looks. 

Irony at its finest.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Terrible match. Terrible outcome. Wasted on a part timer to boot. 

I couldn't possibly care less about Bryan winning the belts either. It's pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



radiatedrich said:


> He was only capable of good matches when paired with great or experienced workers such as those you mentioned. At least that's what it seemed like to me during his mega push. He was better in the ring than his detractors give him credit for though. But his mic work, charisma and other nonphysical attributes are severely lacking, and those things are equally important when it comes to being a great pro wrestler.


It's because he worked almost exclusively with big name talent. Damn right he was good in the ring, he took to professional wrestling like a fish to water, although he had a fantastic amateur background, he didn't know jack-shit about professional wrestling when he got into the industry and yet it took him what, a year, to get to places it takes others years to get to. His athleticism for his size cannot be understated, he's a freak of nature. I always thought he had a quirkiness to his microphone work, it wasn't the best thing I've ever seen but he more than made up for it in presence.

If you compare the amount of time he's dedicated himself to the art of professional wrestling and the results he's garnered in that short time span, he's an incredible professional wrestler.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Marrakesh said:


> Is it just me who thinks Taker didn't look that bad last night and that the match itself wasn't terrible? I mean, he certainly seemed to be absolutely knackered for the last 10 or so minutes but i don't think it came across too badly because Brock looked similarly tired.
> 
> I think modern WWE matches have left some fans with the idea that all matches have to be fast paced or include aerial maneuvers. It was a decent match with a wholly unexpected outcome.



The match itself wasn't bad...I enjoyed it. I think there was something wrong cause Taker looked off. I have never been a fan of Lesnar so I won't grade him but Taker looked slightly off and I read he was hurt early in the match, so that might have been it.


----------



## supernova (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Brock was the perfect guy to end it. Taker wants to retire, so he wanted it to end. He wanted Orton to end it originally, but Orton didn't want to.

Why is Brock perfect? Imagine being the up and comer that ends the streak... it would ruin his career. It would have to have been someone like Brock or even Punk, but Brock is perfect for it. His career won't be ruined, and in fact, it helps his monster angle.


----------



## Latex Zebra (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Bossdude said:


> Thats what everyone said about Lesnar


Yeah appreciate that. Sting is a bit different. He's never paid his dues in the WWE (for whatever reasons) and is now showing up for the last year or two of his career. You don't give the streak to that guy.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

A part timer ending the streak of a part timer what has this world come to


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Awwwww, of course it was supposed to be wittle Punkey Wunkey to end the streak..........Show me these "sources" you speak of, and they nee to be reputable, and multiple, not that fat doober that broke a Rock DVD because Rock ended 434 last year




:lmao


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: How one match ruined wresltemania 30*

I would say the divas match put a damper on WrestleMania, but i didn't watch it, so WrestleMania was fantastic.


You sound angry, though?


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: How one match ruined wresltemania 30*

I'll always remember Cesaro lifting Big Show and slamming him over the top rope. That was more impressive than Hogan vs Andre imho.

And I think it was a statement night for the Shield. Those boys didn't mess around and I think their quick win showed everyone these are the real guys on the long term WWE radar to be built up for the ages.

Roman Reigns is the next in line of Hogan, Austin, Rock, Cena. He just needs to put in his time and develop.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Xist2inspire said:


> If this was the plan all along, why didn't they treat the buildup with more respect? If Taker truly wanted it to end, that's his business, I respect that and can forgive that...I can't forgive WWE for giving the storyline such little thought and treating the storyline with such little respect, especially when they know that they are the ones who have built and marketed the Streak as Taker's legacy. It's beyond disrespectful to hype up a wrestler's career, specifically focus it on one big thing, and then in what may be the last match, treat that hyped thing as an afterthought. Like it or not, Taker's career is tied to the Streak, because WWE's told us that for years. Its death is worthy of more than this.
> 
> I hope Lesnar comes to truly love the business one day, because it's handed him everything that's possible to achieve in this buisiness on a silver platter.


I Would say because taker wanted to go out with class instead of mania 30 being about him he had a small feud so everyone else would get more time it's about the future and this was Bryan's Night it's like asking why it didn't end the show.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: How one match ruined wresltemania 30*



TheBeardIsTheBest said:


> Im not rehashing I'm simply telling the truth. No one is going to remember Hogan, Rock and Austin all in the ring together. No is going to remember Cesaro picking up the 500 pound big show and throwing him over the top rope, and no one is going to remember it for the time that Daniel Bryan finally beat the authority and won the WWE title. Its going to be remembered as the time that the most iconic wrestler in WWE history was pinned to end his streak at Wrestlemaina after 21 years. Not by another legend I may add, but by a part timer who doesn't deserve it. It makes no sense. Cena has beaten Lesnar, Triple H has beaten Lesnar, but Undertaker loses to Lesnar? Its not right, its not how two decades of build up should have ended. Once again Vince Mcmahon took a shit on WWE fans by booking this. Any of you saying that Taker is also a part timer knows that he for the last 21 years he has been on the active roster for around 16 of those, so he deserves to fight once a year. The buildup for this match was horrible, the outcome even worse. WWE has fucked up so many times, but this is the worst by far. *And yea I know here comes all the "you're just another but hurt fan replys" by the simpletons that are in their thirties jacking off to internet pictures of Trish Stratus in their moms basement.* Also you can't convince me that Taker told Lesnar that he was going to be the one to break it. After all the countless legends he's faced you can't tell me he allowed Lesnar to be the one. This Wrestlemaina will go down as most likely the most hated one in history because of one thing. And thats that the WWE took away the one thing that REAL wrestling fans have cherished for years in the streak, by giving it to an Ugly Albino looking 300 pound Gorilla man that looks like he has never had a leg day since starting out at the gym and sounds like a sheep when he yells. Really WWE?



Shows what you know...I am in my forties.

Anyway, it was actually well done. You shock the fans with Undertaker and give Bryan his championship as the end. The shock of Undertaker losing will wear off, but Bryan will carry (hopefully) the title for a few months.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I can't believe NO got more than YES on that poll. All 281 of you are completely stupid. Were you not awake during that moment? It was one of the most unbelievable and brilliant moments in Wrestlemania and WWE history. The fucking internet fans dare and bait WWE to take risks and do something unexpected, when they do, you cry and moan. Get a fucking grip.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: How one match ruined wresltemania 30*

Yea you sound mad. This Wrestlemania to me was about change. There is a new face of the WWE and it has a goat beard, Cena isn't as dominating as he used to be, there is a new phenom, Triple H hung his shovel up in the tool shed, and the Network is the way to go.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Audacity said:


> I haven't logged in here for one and a half years, but _this_ made me have to see what everyone was saying. Why Brock Lesnar gets to be the infamous streak breaker I don't understand for one moment. If the streak was meant to be broken, CM Punk definitely should have been the one to do it last year. Why give arguably the most important and memorable win in the history of WWE to Lesnar who's bloody part time? I'd have *much* preferred Rocky to win as a part-timer. This is a disappointing end to the streak, and probably Taker's career.


I'm starting to think that it's more about the opponent's opinion rather than creative's decision, or better a mix between the two. It's pretty obvious that Taker wanted someone to end the streak since WM XI, but all the superstars went:

Orton: nope
Henry: nope
Batista: hell nope
Edge: nope
Michaels x 2: nah, I'm going to retire so let's set up a long-term angle about it
Triple H x2: Ye..jhfhdgf...Y...rgegrbsbgf...ok no, but put me over in the process :hhh2
Punk: nope
Lesnar: ehm...yes :brock

Also do not forget that Brock won clean. If Punk had the 3 count after hitting him with the urn it would have been something different. Now Lesnar is legitimacy-wise equivalent to a 10 times World Champion with each reigns lasting at least 10 years.

"But that would make him 130+ years old"

Ageing process got kimura lock'd :brock


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: How one match ruined wresltemania 30*

I Disagree 1 of the best mania's in my eyes!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Ugh.. taker.. Why brock?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



superfudge said:


> I can't believe NO got more than YES on that poll. All 281 of you are completely stupid. Were you not awake during that moment? It was one of the most unbelievable and brilliant moments in Wrestlemania and WWE history. The fucking internet fans dare and bait WWE to take risks and do something unexpected, when they do, you cry and moan. Get a fucking grip.


But Punk didn't win :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Thuganomics said:


> Ugh.. taker.. Why brock?


Why not Brock? Is he not legitimate enough for you?


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Peapod said:


> Does anyone else think this may shed some light on why Punk left? He could have been upset that Lesnar was chosen over him...


i highly doubt it..i mean if taker chose Lesnar to be the one then what can punk say or do about that? its not his choice to make
ALSO lol @ all the buthurtness i mean you practically have people saying this is soooo predictable blah blah blah then this happens and suddenly everyone is ready to slit their wrist, this is the worst wm ever, fuck my life etc etc


----------



## TakersStreak22 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: How one match ruined wresltemania 30*

Get over it bitch !!! Wwe gave yo ass a rememorable moment that will stay with you forever !!! And it need with a legit mother fucker in lesnar. Hell yea!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



superfudge said:


> I can't believe NO got more than YES on that poll. All 281 of you are completely stupid. Were you not awake during that moment? It was one of the most unbelievable and brilliant moments in Wrestlemania and WWE history. The fucking internet fans dare and bait WWE to take risks and do something unexpected, when they do, you cry and moan. Get a fucking grip.


I'm not mad at all about Brock ending the streak, I voted no simply because I believe Taker should've retired with the streak unbroken.

That said, they could've done much worse for the chosen one to end the streak. Like if they had decided to end it last year... oh, the horror.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



superfudge said:


> All 281 of you are completely stupid.


Dat Ofxord-level dialectic :draper2

Yep genius, we all aknowledge that was a turning point in the history of WM, WWE, Wrestling, sport entertainment, mankind. But maybe people would have preferred a better build-up & match, as they way it carried out made it look...cheap? Still stunning and history-making, but cheap.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: How one match ruined wresltemania 30*

great wm 
-Bryan marks finally got what they wanted
-got to see 3 goats in one ring
-huge shock value from taker match
-decent main event

op you are behaving like a typical smark in that sense you think you know more than the actual performers themselves...you're talking like you was there to witness taker giving the blessing to end the streak oh plz get over yourself its not all about you if you are such a fan the least you can do is respect undertaker's decision

with all that said is this the last we will be seeing you op?? because of that is the case then good riddance! don't let the door hit you on the way out #lifegoeson #emoparty


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

If Taker had won, that match would have been boring. Let's be honest here. Not only was it a pretty weak match anyway, the near fall spots they were doing just weren't connecting with the fans like they used to. I think they had seen an Undertaker streak match one too many times, whether they realised it or not, they were a bit bored of it. Lesnar breaking the streak turned that match from the biggest disappointment of the night to one of the biggest shocks in wrestling history.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



superfudge said:


> I can't believe NO got more than YES on that poll. All 281 of you are completely stupid. Were you not awake during that moment? It was one of the most unbelievable and brilliant moments in Wrestlemania and WWE history. The fucking internet fans dare and bait WWE to take risks and do something unexpected, when they do, you cry and moan. Get a fucking grip.


Streak ending is fine, streak ending in the manner it did is not fine.
Could have been done so much better.

Also, shock for shock's sake is not good. Arquette winning the WCW title was shocking and got everyone talking.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

The only real crime to the streak is that Brock had losses on his resume since coming back in 2012 & the build was below average at best. If this was Undertaker's farewell match, it should of had a better build then it did. Besides that, I'm fine with it. It took me a few hours of getting over the initial hurt though. :lol


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, he's bad on the mic but he is charismatic. He simply has that aura and presence which is what charisma is all about. The guy oozes larger than life badassness which is a big part of his appeal.


Depends how you define charisma I suppose. What you're describing is what I would call a great look (which he definitely has), but great charisma entails the ability to get people invested in what you're saying or doing, which I never really felt with Brock. I know he's supposed to be pushed as an unstoppable monster, but he really just feels generic and character-less to me at times. When I think about charisma, I think about guys like Hogan, Savage, Shawn, Punk, hell even Cena has more charisma than Lesnar imo.



> And I disagree on the part about his ring work. He's agile, strong and can mat wrestle. The whole package. His only bad matches I recall from his first run are the ones with Bob Holly and Goldberg. Even the squash matches were fun.


Like I said, he's certainly better in the ring than overly biased haters would have you believe. I definitely think he's competent in the ring thanks to his athleticism and amateur background; I just don't think he's in the "great" category with guys like Bret, Steamboat, Benoit, Flair in his prime, etc. He has the technical mat prowess but little else when it comes to the ring (psychology, in-ring storytelling, etc). Just my opinion anyway.

Just for the record, I'm not arguing about whether or not Brock "deserved" to win against Taker, just saying he's good but not great. My main gripe with Taker/Lesnar is that the buildup and match were both shitty.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Interceptor88 said:


> And people seem to forget John Cena and Triple H beat Lesnar, and he was being owned every week by Big Show a few months ago.




Cena and Triple H damn near had to kill Lesnar to win, and Brock Lesnar whopped both of their asses too, yet people forget that part. Come on, John Cena and Triple H aren't Kofi Kingston and the Brooklyn Brawler, they have 25 world titles between the two of them and have been some of the biggest names in the company.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



superfudge said:


> I can't believe NO got more than YES on that poll. All 281 of you are completely stupid. Were you not awake during that moment? It was one of the most unbelievable and brilliant moments in Wrestlemania and WWE history. The fucking internet fans dare and bait WWE to take risks and do something unexpected, when they do, you cry and moan. Get a fucking grip.


Its a double edged sword, both angles pay off, the shock of lesner in the instant winning was epic, in hindsight, looking at the other benefits putting a new guy over, or the poor spectacle of the match compared to the last 5, if you take out the twist, the match itself was meh, i thinking knowing the show "The Streak" match can become to see it end on that one is disheartening, compared to the HBK, HHH, hell even the Punk match. 

IMO Those voting yes are acknowldging the shock of the moment, those voting no are thinking of the other factors of the rub, and an EPIC match that coulda/shoulda have been takers last.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

All I an think - it was a huge gamble to have the undertaker lose - because it potentially could have destroyed Daniel Bryan's moment. If the match between Taker and Lesnar had been any good, I have a feeling it would have. Lesnar had a legitimate reason to beat taker, when taker was looking so weak.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



superfudge said:


> I can't believe NO got more than YES on that poll. All 281 of you are completely stupid. Were you not awake during that moment? It was one of the most unbelievable and brilliant moments in Wrestlemania and WWE history. The fucking internet fans dare and bait WWE to take risks and do something unexpected, when they do, you cry and moan. Get a fucking grip.


You're clearly uninformed. Long term effect always trumps shock ability. They had the chance to *MAKE* somebody with this win and they blew it. Lesnar has a couple more years left in him at best, he doesn't care about the professional wrestling industry, he doesn't care about his legacy, he'll do anything WWE asks of him, as long as they pay him to the penny. Yes it was an unforgettable Wrestlemania moment, but they could have built someone up to carry the company for years using that win as a legitimiser. Don't tell people to "get a fucking grip" because they can look outside of the box and see what this win meant aside from a "Wrestlemania moment".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



AustinG78 said:


> Dont see how anyone could be ok with Punk ending it and not ok with Lesnar....


Its because Punk is a full timer, and brock wrestles 2 or 3 times a year of that. Plus Punk would have acted like it was a big deal when he beat the streak where as Lesnar acted like he won a jobber match after he won.


----------



## TakersStreak22 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: How one match ruined wresltemania 30*



Coyotex said:


> great wm
> -Bryan marks finally got what they wanted
> -got to see 3 goats in one ring
> -huge shock value from taker match
> ...


 Kick his ass out and lock the door


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its because Punk is a full timer, and brock wrestles 2 or 3 times a year of that. Plus Punk would have acted like it was a big deal when he beat the streak where as Lesnar acted like he won a jobber match after he won.


Punk is a no-timer.


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: How one match ruined wresltemania 30*

lol are you people naturally retarded or is it a hobby? as the Rock would say I garadamntee it some of y'all would be happy if Taker won. The only reason every one of you are bashing me is the first person left a negative comment and the rest of you hopped on his dick and thought lets all bash the OP because he's we know he's right but we are to damn stupid to agree with him. Im sure everyone of you just love that Brock was the one chosen to be beat Taker.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



bigdog40 said:


> Cena and Triple H damn near had to kill Lesnar to win, and Brock Lesnar whopped both of their asses too, yet people forget that part. Come on, John Cena and Triple H aren't Kofi Kingston and the Brooklyn Brawler, they have 25 world titles between the two of them and have been some of the biggest names in the company.


Uh, no they didn't. Cena won with his five moves of doom at the end like it was nothing. And Triple H simply beat him.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Peapod said:


> Does anyone else think this may shed some light on why Punk left? He could have been upset that Lesnar was chosen over him...


Apparently Taker wanted Punk to win last year, but punk declined.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Xist2inspire said:


> If this was the plan all along, why didn't they treat the buildup with more respect? If Taker truly wanted it to end, that's his business, I respect that and can forgive that...I can't forgive WWE for giving the storyline such little thought and treating the storyline with such little respect, especially when they know that they are the ones who have built and marketed the Streak as Taker's legacy. It's beyond disrespectful to hype up a wrestler's career, specifically focus it on one big thing, and then in what may be the last match, treat that hyped thing as an afterthought. Like it or not, Taker's career is tied to the Streak, because WWE's told us that for years. Its death is worthy of more than this.
> 
> I hope Lesnar comes to truly love the business one day, because it's handed him everything that's possible to achieve in this buisiness on a silver platter.


If a huge deal was made out of this streak match, then people probably would have guessed Lesnar was going over. No one thought brock had a shot at winning this match, especially because he is a part timer. The shock value the WWE got wouldn't have been there if they made a huge deal about it.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Why did they waste it on a part timer? Should've used it to put some young talent over.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The rock and Austin flew cause they were probably told this will be takers last match. Austin said he didn't want to show up to mania do to a song and dance, unless it was for something special. Vince probably told them, undertaker is retiring tonight, we really want you down here.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



RaneGaming said:


> I Would say because taker wanted to go out with class instead of mania 30 being about him he had a small feud so everyone else would get more time it's about the future and this was Bryan's Night it's like asking why it didn't end the show.


I would agree with you but we had so many throwaway matches & lame segments on Raw the past couple months that they could of devoted more time to building all the big matches they had.

And for fucks sake if Brock was gonna end Taker's streak & everybody knew this shit was gonna happen, then Brock should of been 5-0 since returning in 2012, not 3-2. That would of made things a whole lot more interesting beforehand.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It's more Lesnar had to damn near kill Cena to still lose than the other way round but, it is Cena.


----------



## AustinG78 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Yeah dude Punk quit because he did not get his way....

I actually think this could have been a dig at Punk? A longshot really and I laugh at the thought, but I could see it as them saying "Coulda been you Punk" kind of.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: How one match ruined wresltemania 30*

Why are people under the impression that a human being is only capable of remembering one moment from a PPV? 

fpalm Jesus Christ, give it a rest. The PPV closed with 80,000 people chanting YES! and Bryan having gone over 3/4 of Evolution all in the same night. Both endings will be remembered as iconic WM moments. One won't be forgotten just because they were on the same card.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Alex said:


> You're clearly uninformed. Long term effect always trumps shock ability. They had the chance to *MAKE* somebody with this win and they blew it. Lesnar has a couple more years left in him at best, he doesn't care about the professional wrestling industry, he doesn't care about his legacy, he'll do anything WWE asks of him, as long as they him to the penny. Yes it was an unforgettable Wrestlemania moment, but they could have built someone up to carry the company for years using that win as a legitimiser. Don't tell people to "get a fucking grip" because they can look outside of the box and see what this win meant aside from a "Wrestlemania moment".


So Taker is uninformed for choosing Brock Lesnar to take the streak?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Neil_totally said:


> Apparently Taker wanted Punk to win last year, but punk declined.


Can I get a source or something?

Stop pulling my leg bro. :


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The only "young guy" who was truly ready at Wrestlemania 30 was Daniel Bryan. Going into 30, you have to assume Taker already knew it would be his last match. That means no WM 31, 32, etc match. Reigns and Bray were still too green and unproven.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



superfudge said:


> So Taker is uninformed for choosing Brock Lesnar to take the streak?


If not uninformed, then short sighted.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



AustinG78 said:


> Yeah dude Punk quit because he did not get his way....
> 
> I actually think this could have been a dig at Punk? A longshot really and I laugh at the thought, but I could see it as them saying "Coulda been you Punk" kind of.


I think bryan main eventing and winning the title at mania was the "Coulda been you Punk" dig


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

So, what's the deal with people getting mad about a part-timer beating the streak?

I think Brock Lesnar has been in more matches since coming back in 2012 than Undertaker has been in the past 4-5 years.


----------



## AustinG78 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

And how do we know Lesnar hasnt restructured his deal and will be working more? It coulda happened.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Uh, no they didn't. Cena won with his five moves of doom at the end like it was nothing. And Triple H simply beat him.


Cena ko'd him with a chain wrapped around his fist. HHH ddt'd him on the steps, hit him in the head with a sledge hammer, and pedigreed him on the steps. So yeah you're kinda wrong.


----------



## BookerT&theMCMGs (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



AustinG78 said:


> Yeah dude Punk quit because he did not get his way....
> 
> I actually think this could have been a dig at Punk? A longshot really and I laugh at the thought, but I could see it as them saying "Coulda been you Punk" kind of.


I said the same kind of thing to a few buddies of mine last night, jokingly of course, that this entire PPV was one big shot at Punk. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I would agree with you but we had so many throwaway matches & lame segments on Raw the past couple months that they could of devoted more time to building all the big matches they had.
> 
> And for fucks sake if Brock was gonna end Taker's streak & everybody knew this shit was gonna happen, then Brock should of been 5-0 since returning in 2012, not 3-2. That would of made things a whole lot more interesting beforehand.


I Agree with brock going 5-0 and would have liked a little more out of it. But it achieved it's goal SHOCK & Emotion!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

There's not a single 'up and comer' that deserves to end the streak until at least Mania 32, Taker won't be there so he chose Lesnar


----------



## AustinG78 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Kemil22 said:


> I think bryan main eventing and winning the title at mania was the "Coulda been you Punk" dig


I can see that too. He was starting that program with Kane. Definitely could've been his storyline.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



RaneGaming said:


> I Agree with brock going 5-0 and would have liked a little more out of it. But it achieved it's goal SHOCK & Emotion!


You got that right, lol

Even I'll admit it took me a few hours to get over the butthurt, and I never get really upset or angry about any of this shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



jcmmnx said:


> Cena ko'd him with a chain wrapped around his fist. HHH ddt'd him on the steps, hit him in the head with a sledge hammer, and pedigreed him on the steps. So yeah you're kinda wrong.


A chain and his five moves. It happened so sudden and it made Brock killing Cena borderline useless. Triple H beat him in a No DQ match where anything goes so Triple H did what was expected.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



vanboxmeer said:


> The only "young guy" who was truly ready at Wrestlemania 30 was Daniel Bryan. Going into 30, you have to assume Taker already knew it would be his last match. That means no WM 31, 32, etc match. Reigns and Bray were still too green and unproven.


Bray is ready it's not his fault the baby face he was working with was only over with 10% of the crowd.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TJC93 said:


> There's not a single 'up and comer' that deserves to end the streak until at least Mania 32, Taker won't be there so he chose Lesnar


Then they should have deeply considered this at a slightly earlier point in Undertaker's career, because lets face it he's been on the fringe of retiring for at least 4 years now, or let him retire with the streak intact.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Wouldn't have any issue with Lesnar breaking the streak, but the build-up wasn't strong enough. If it'd had the build-up Orton, HBK and HHH had in making them major threats, it'd have been such a better ending than just causing shock.


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Peapod said:


> Does anyone else think this may shed some light on why Punk left? He could have been upset that Lesnar was chosen over him...


I also wonder if Shawn Michaels knew? He seemed to not be in the best mood during the pre pre show. And knowing how his ego is, if he knew about this I could see him being very upset.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

CM Punk was the only person I actually wouldn't have minded if he ended the stream. This is bullshit.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Alex said:


> Then they should have deeply considered this at a slightly earlier point in Undertaker's career, because lets face it he's been on the fringe of retiring for at least 4 years now, or let him retire with the streak intact.


Who was an up and comer 4 years ago? I still see Cena, Orton and Batista at the top.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

This reeks of being a last minute change. Like they wanted to do something special to make Wrestlemania 30 (guess Bryan winning finally wasn't going to be enough) so they decided to squash the Streak. Absolutely the worst booking decision I have ever seen, bar none, even more so if this was the plan all along. The final streak match and it gets that sort of bullshit buildup? It gets a spot on the middle of the card? It's like they underestimated the importance of the Streak, which I don't believe they could but the way they've booked it says the opposite. Like it was a shock just for the sake of shock. 

Hope this is leading to a storyline that ends with it being revealed Lesnar "cheated" and the decision and they have a rematch to determine the outcome or something. Which would be absolutely stupid too, but at this point it couldn't get much worse. Crushed 20+ years of build in such a casual way. It's insanity. Really took away from the rest of the night too.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



AustinG78 said:


> And how do we know Lesnar hasnt restructured his deal and will be working more? It coulda happened.


Maybe. Given his modus operandi, I doubt it. He's a business man at heart. He's all about that money. Brock doesn't really seem to hold the business in the same esteem that guys like DB do. 

Lesnar will be gone in a couple of years back to the UFC or somewhere else, bet on it.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> A chain and his five moves. It happened so sudden and it made Brock killing Cena borderline useless. Triple H beat him in a No DQ match where anything goes so Triple H did what was expected.


The finish of the match was a chain shot followed by the AA on the steps so wrong again.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Can I get a source or something?
> 
> Stop pulling my leg bro. :


Oh fuck knows, it was some news sight that no doubt had inside sources. Just something I read and thought I'd bring up. Devils advocate n"' all that


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Its for nothing if they dont book Brock right from now on and have some sort of 'end game'.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TJC93 said:


> There's not a single 'up and comer' that deserves to end the streak until at least Mania 32, Taker won't be there so he chose Lesnar


Agree!

Trusting someone to actually beat the Streak is hard. That could all go to waste if that young guy screwed up with a wellness policy failure. 

And "CM Punk beating the Streak", well CM Punk just showed why he should never have been close to beating it. Imagine him beating it and then months later take his ball and go home.
Its just hard to fins someone to really trust with that Streak.

If Undertaker was fine with im. Im fine with it.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



RaneGaming said:


> I Would say because taker wanted to go out with class instead of mania 30 being about him he had a small feud so everyone else would get more time it's about the future and this was Bryan's Night it's like asking why it didn't end the show.


But guess what? Undertaker (and things related to Taker) are the main topics post-Wrestlemania, not Bryan. Hell, some people are even looking ahead to Brock's title win, totally glossing over Bryan's WM win. #thankyouTaker is trending, not #Yesmovement. If anything, Taker's loss made Bryan's win the most obvious booking decision in the world, if Bryan lost on top of Taker losing, Wrestlemania as a whole would've been crapped on.

That's another thing that bothers me, that apparently no one in the entire company realized the magnitude of what they themselves built up. They weren't even aware of some of the consequences,the risks, and even if they were, they didn't even make an effort to protect themselves from the effects. Taker "wanting to go out with class" doesn't excuse the booking team from doing their jobs. They didn't do their job. This reeked of poor planning. I would've booked the Battle Royal after the match, in order for the Divas not to be crapped on and the pressure on the main event lifted. It's glaringly obvious that this was an afterthought. "Oh, Taker wants to lose? Okay then."


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Tbh If Undertaker is retiring I would say it's good timing. The match last night was good to a degree, but didn't match the previous years. He's starting to lose it. 

I just wish he could have retired undefeated at Wretslemania. That should be his legacy.


----------



## AustinG78 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Maybe. Given his modus operandi, I doubt it. He's a business man at heart. He's all about that money. Brock doesn't really seem to hold the business in the same esteem that guys like DB do.
> 
> Lesnar will be gone in a couple of years back to the UFC or somewhere else, bet on it.


Yeah I wasnt angry at the result, but knowing what you just said was possible kinda made me mad. If he does that I'll have no respect at all for him.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Manowarrior said:


> CM Punk was the only person I actually wouldn't have minded if he ended the stream. This is bullshit.


Punk was probably tying to end the stream when he saw what a good Mania they were having without him.


----------



## LampDwellr (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Neil_totally said:


> Apparently Taker wanted Punk to win last year, but punk declined.


After that campy (but Bearer-appropriate) urn-stealing build, if Punk had won it would have felt extremely awkward.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Alex said:


> If not uninformed, then short sighted.


Anyway, here's a longer answer to your post before now that I've calmed down from the poll results.

There are plenty of ways to make a star. In this case, I believe that the shock moment trumps the long term effect. Undertaker is probably retiring, so it doesn't really damage him. He had a legendary record as it was, and WWE will be talking about the mystique and power of the Undertaker for years to come. 

Brock Lesnar has a couple of big fights a year, and if he lost to the Undertaker, would people still buy him as a legitimate monster who can crush anybody in the locker room? Not as much, I'd bet. A loss for Lesnar is bad for him because he has a future with WWE at this point. Even if they gave the streak to a young star, that guy could leave WWE as soon as their contract expires in a few months. It's hard to predict. I think they gave the streak to someone who needs that dominant image to be sold to the audience, as he's not around much to truly redeem himself for every loss.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

I was f*cking shocked, too! But damn I liked this Wrestlemania. Can't wait for tonight though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



jcmmnx said:


> The finish of the match was a chain shot followed by the AA on the steps so wrong again.


Ok, so a quick chain shot and the FU which made Brock's whole attack pointless.

Don't ever try to play me again. The point is that Brock loss so none of his offensive mattered.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

13 hours as the #1 trend on Twitter


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: How one match ruined wresltemania 30*



TheBeardIsTheBest said:


> Im not rehashing I'm simply telling the truth. No one is going to remember Hogan, Rock and Austin all in the ring together. No is going to remember Cesaro picking up the 500 pound big show and throwing him over the top rope, and no one is going to remember it for the time that Daniel Bryan finally beat the authority and won the WWE title. Its going to be remembered as the time that the most iconic wrestler in WWE history was pinned to end his streak at Wrestlemaina after 21 years. Not by another legend I may add, but by a part timer who doesn't deserve it. It makes no sense. Cena has beaten Lesnar, Triple H has beaten Lesnar, but Undertaker loses to Lesnar? Its not right, its not how two decades of build up should have ended. Once again Vince Mcmahon took a shit on WWE fans by booking this. Any of you saying that Taker is also a part timer knows that he for the last 21 years he has been on the active roster for around 16 of those, so he deserves to fight once a year. The buildup for this match was horrible, the outcome even worse. WWE has fucked up so many times, but this is the worst by far. And yea I know here comes all the "you're just another but hurt fan replys" by the simpletons that are in their thirties jacking off to internet pictures of Trish Stratus in their moms basement. Also you can't convince me that Taker told Lesnar that he was going to be the one to break it. After all the countless legends he's faced you can't tell me he allowed Lesnar to be the one. This Wrestlemaina will go down as most likely the most hated one in history because of one thing. And thats that the WWE took away the one thing that REAL wrestling fans have cherished for years in the streak, by giving it to an Ugly Albino looking 300 pound Gorilla man that looks like he has never had a leg day since starting out at the gym and sounds like a sheep when he yells. Really WWE?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

I think the biggest problem with Lesnar ending the streak was simply that the crowd wasn't invested into the match the way they were with previous Taker matches (Punk, HHH, HBK). The crowd didn't even slightly buy any of the false finishes and really didn't give a shit about the match at all. They were so convinced Taker was winning, Lesnar could have hit ten F5's, and they weren't buying it. 

Now that's not something they could have known going into it. Most people on here (including myself) thought it would be a really good match. But had Taker won we'd all be talking about how bad the match was. But once everyone gets over it, it will be remembered as probably the most shocked wrestling fans have ever been... and in a world of internet rumours, 24/7 wrestling news and where we think we know everything and nothing can surprise us anymore, it's actually pretty amazing they pulled it off.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*










Oh what could have been..​


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



jcmmnx said:


> The finish of the match was a chain shot followed by the AA on the steps so wrong again.


Exactly. Brock was and currently is portrayed as UNDEFEATABLE in a no DQ match. That low-blow by HHH still makes me :lmao


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Literally couldn't believe it when Brock won. I've been mad tweeting this morning and did a full post-show review. I'll upload it when I get back from NOLAN hopefully.

A mate of mine was wondering round town lastnight withal sign that said 21-1 Brock wins lol" so if any of you took a pic with thatguy, lemme know


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

He did ask Lesnar "You wanna do it?" at the UFC fight... now we know the question was "Wanna retire me?"


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> Ok, so a quick chain shot and the FU which made Brock's whole attack pointless.
> 
> Don't ever try to play me again. The point is that Brock loss so none of his offensive mattered.




A steel chain to the head and an AA on the steel steps would put anyone down, including Brock Lesnar. Lesnar beat the Undertaker down with his bare freaking hands.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This reeks of being a last minute change. Like they wanted to do something special to make Wrestlemania 30 (guess Bryan winning finally wasn't going to be enough) so they decided to squash the Streak. Absolutely the worst booking decision I have ever seen, bar none, even more so if this was the plan all along. The final streak match and it gets that sort of bullshit buildup? It gets a spot on the middle of the card? It's like they underestimated the importance of the Streak, which I don't believe they could but the way they've booked it says the opposite. Like it was a shock just for the sake of shock.
> 
> Hope this is leading to a storyline that ends with it being revealed Lesnar "cheated" and the decision and they have a rematch to determine the outcome or something. Which would be absolutely stupid too, but at this point it couldn't get much worse. Crushed 20+ years of build in such a casual way. It's insanity. Really took away from the rest of the night too.


LOL dude get over it. The streak is over. It was clearly a clean victory.

It's hilarious how people get upset about a fake streak. So glad Brock broke it.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Listening to one by one by alter bridge such an apt song.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

People keep saying it should've been used to put over a young guy, but really.

Who? Please don't say Punk because he's like the same age as Brock.

How long did you guys think Taker was going to be around to wait for some young guy to get credible enough to end the streak?

And honestly why does it matter to you guys anyway? Taker picked Lesnar to end it. Deal with it. That just means that the next guy who beats Lesnar is a made man.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TJC93 said:


> Who was an up and comer 4 years ago? I still see Cena, Orton and Batista at the top.


That's because they were at the top yes. But since 2010 they've had a crop full of talent. Barrett was over huge in 2010, Del Rio burst onto the scene in 2011. I'm not saying either of these two would have been the right choices, I'm not a huge fan of either, but the talent in development since 2010 with the start of NXT has been phenomenal and those two were just examples. The point is, if they had focused on building up a talent and giving him THAT win, then he'd be made for life.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



bigdog40 said:


> A steel chain to the head and an AA on the steel steps would put anyone down, including Brock Lesnar. Lesnar beat the Undertaker down with his bare freaking hands.


THE POINT IS THAT BROCK LOST.


----------



## closetfan (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

While Taker is a pro and surely trained for that match, he just looked like a beaten down old man. How good would a Sting match really be?


----------



## fisheh (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



T-Viper said:


> I think the biggest problem with Lesnar ending the streak was simply that the crowd wasn't invested into the match the way they were with previous Taker matches (Punk, HHH, HBK). The crowd didn't even slightly buy any of the false finishes and really didn't give a shit about the match at all. They were so convinced Taker was winning, Lesnar could have hit ten F5's, and they weren't buying it.
> 
> Now that's not something they could have known going into it. Most people on here (including myself) thought it would be a really good match. But had Taker won we'd all be talking about how bad the match was. But once everyone gets over it, it will be remembered as probably the most shocked wrestling fans have ever been... and in a world of internet rumours, 24/7 wrestling news and where we think we know everything and nothing can surprise us anymore, it's actually pretty amazing they pulled it off.


It only shocked us because taker losing makes no sense at all, everyone was under the impression he would go to wm 32-33. Instead we get a piss poor match and a shitty end to a bloody amazing career.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> THE POINT IS THAT BROCK LOST.


Calm down dude woah!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



roadkill_ said:


> Calm down dude woah!


I am calm.

People remember wins and losses way more than what actually happened leading to the win or loss unless it's something major like Austin/Rock at Mania 17.

So all this talk about Cena having to kill Lesnar to win is mute. Cena won. That's the end of the story.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

People need to respect Taker's decision. He can't do it at the level expected anymore, and he wanted to go out like an old pro putting someone over.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This reeks of being a last minute change. Like they wanted to do something special to make Wrestlemania 30 (guess Bryan winning finally wasn't going to be enough) so they decided to squash the Streak. Absolutely the worst booking decision I have ever seen, bar none, even more so if this was the plan all along. The final streak match and it gets that sort of bullshit buildup? It gets a spot on the middle of the card? It's like they underestimated the importance of the Streak, which I don't believe they could but the way they've booked it says the opposite. Like it was a shock just for the sake of shock.
> 
> Hope this is leading to a storyline that ends with it being revealed Lesnar "cheated" and the decision and they have a rematch to determine the outcome or something. Which would be absolutely stupid too, but at this point it couldn't get much worse. Crushed 20+ years of build in such a casual way. It's insanity. Really took away from the rest of the night too.


Wait and see what they do with Lesnar. If he doesn't extend his dates and have a dominant title run starting from Summerslam that culminates in him putting over one of the up and coming talents (Reigns or Cesaro possibly) at Mania next year then I'd agree 100% that this is a huge waste. 

It will depend how WWE choose to book ''The man who beat the streak'' :brock It writes itself really if Lesnar is willing to take on some more responsibility for the company after last night. If not then i guess they just do what they've been doing with him for the past two years i suppose.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



superfudge said:


> Brock Lesnar has a couple of big fights a year, and if he lost to the Undertaker, would people still buy him as a legitimate monster who can crush anybody in the locker room? Not as much, I'd bet. A loss for Lesnar is bad for him because he has a future with WWE at this point. Even if they gave the streak to a young star, that guy could leave WWE as soon as their contract expires in a few months. It's hard to predict. I think they gave the streak to someone who needs that dominant image to be sold to the audience, as he's not around much to truly redeem himself for every loss.


Brock Lesnar, kayfabe-wise, was probably the best decision outside of Cena to end the streak, I'll admit. But that doesn't mean it's the absolute right decision. There are a lot of variables to consider if he was putting over an emerging talent, is the talent ready for that responsibility? Will it prove to be a crutch rather than a positive? But if it would have paid off, it would be so much more of a positive than it ever will be for Lesnar, who has like a year left on his contract. It's clear Taker wanted to lose to someone who is a legitimate athlete, a worthy winner when considering kayfabe, but someone who hasn't enough time left to really reap the rewards of this gift he's been given.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



superfudge said:


> If Taker had won, that match would have been boring.


It WAS boring. Only reason it will be remembered is for the fuckery. Same reason anyone remembers Hogan vs Yokozuna at WM 9, only this is that x7000. 

It's not that he lost the Streak. It's not even so much who he lost to (he could've done better than a part timer but he also could've done worse). 

It's that it was done so casually. The buildup, the match itself, the storyline, the finish. The reaction of the commentators and the company afterwards (guys are gone within 5 minutes, back to divas and Mountain Dew). This is something that has had 20+ years of build behind it. Nothing will ever happen in this business again to rival the impressiveness of the Streak. Yet they ruined it just like that, so nonchalantly. They didn't even let it end the damn show, and because of it, Bryans' win isn't nearly as big as it would've been otherwise. This should've been built up for months in a really heated rivalry, with a great finish planned out to close the show with. To think of what could've been...

It reeked of last minute planning and a shock for the sake of a shock. Unless they have some sort of swerve planned for tomorrow, I am confident that this will go down as one of the worst booking decisions in the history of wrestling.


----------



## closetfan (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



CHIcagoMade said:


> People keep saying it should've been used to put over a young guy, but really.
> 
> Who? Please don't say Punk because he's like the same age as Brock.
> 
> ...


After thinking it over, Lesnar did make sense if Taker wanted to end it that badly. You put that on Reigns or Wyatt or even Cesaro and they feel that heat the rest of their careers. "He end The Streak so he better be great," etc. That's too much to put on a guy.

Lesnar doesn't give a crap. While that's frustrating to us hardcore fans, it's probably best in this situation. Plus, we already know Lesnar is a massive draw (one of the best PPV performers ever) and a legitimate main eventer. Had Reigns/Wyatt/Cesaro or anybody else ended it and eventually toiled away in midcard hell, The Streak would've felt cheapened (I don't think that will happen, btw).


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Xist2inspire said:


> But guess what? Undertaker (and things related to Taker) are the main topics post-Wrestlemania, not Bryan. Hell, some people are even looking ahead to Brock's title win, totally glossing over Bryan's WM win. #thankyouTaker is trending, not #Yesmovement. *If anything, Taker's loss made Bryan's win the most obvious booking decision in the world*, if Bryan lost on top of Taker losing, Wrestlemania as a whole would've been crapped on.
> 
> That's another thing that bothers me, that apparently no one in the entire company realized the magnitude of what they themselves built up. They weren't even aware of some of the consequences,the risks, and even if they were, they didn't even make an effort to protect themselves from the effects. Taker "wanting to go out with class" doesn't excuse the booking team from doing their jobs. They didn't do their job. This reeked of poor planning. I would've booked the Battle Royal after the match, in order for the Divas not to be crapped on and the pressure on the main event lifted. It's glaringly obvious that this was an afterthought. "Oh, Taker wants to lose? Okay then."


Yeah, because it was SO obvious Bryan was winning last night wasn't it? fpalm #revisionisthistory

Seriously, crowd went fucking mental during some of those near-falls at the end of the Triple Threat. WWE solely relied on Bryan to bring the crowd back after Takers loss... & he did just that. That's a huge amount of faith for WWE to show to a guy. But they did, & it paid off. 

You have *no* idea how big it's going to get with Bryan.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



T-Viper said:


> I think the biggest problem with Lesnar ending the streak was simply that the crowd wasn't invested into the match the way they were with previous Taker matches (Punk, HHH, HBK). The crowd didn't even slightly buy any of the false finishes and really didn't give a shit about the match at all. They were so convinced Taker was winning, Lesnar could have hit ten F5's, and they weren't buying it.
> 
> Now that's not something they could have known going into it. Most people on here (including myself) thought it would be a really good match. But had Taker won we'd all be talking about how bad the match was. But once everyone gets over it, it will be remembered as probably the most shocked wrestling fans have ever been... and in a world of internet rumours, 24/7 wrestling news and where we think we know everything and nothing can surprise us anymore, it's actually pretty amazing they pulled it off.


The crowd wasn't invested because they didn't think the streak would end. If anything it got to a point where the matches couldn't live up to the hype anymore. I had already counted on a 31 match vs Sting and 32 vs Cena. That's what made this finish so great. No one expected it, and Taker gets to go out maybe a year too soon which is better than a year too late.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

The thing that people keep forgetting when saying that the streak should have been used to put over a new star is that he still had to have a believable opponent to sell the match in the first place. If no one thought Lesnar had a chance, why would anyone even slightly care about seeing Taker vs. anyone else but Cena? None of the newer talent on the roster has been built up enough to seem like an actual threat to the streak, and none of the newer talent is anywhere near over enough to be in that big of a match. There were only two people left on the roster to face the streak, Lesnar & Cena. And seeing that Taker wanted to lose, I think Lesnar was the best option. I don't think _*anybody*_ wanted to see Cena break the streak, especially just one year after beating The Rock.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Can't complain with who it was, Lesnar is the definition of badass and no one on that roster could have ended it and will deal with it as good as he will


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Headliner said:


> I am calm.
> 
> People remember wins and losses way more than what actually happened leading to the win or loss unless it's something major like Austin/Rock at Mania 17.
> 
> So all this talk about Cena having to kill Lesnar to win is mute. Cena won. That's the end of the story.




He's only lost 6 matches in his entire WWE career.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



superfudge said:


> Why not Brock? Is he not legitimate enough for you?


Because: 

He's 36
He's part time and has a limited number of appearances per year so can't properly participate in feuds or be champion throughout the year 
He has one year left on his contract and...
He has shown before that he is willing to walk away from WWE despite being given a major push by the company.

I can understand WWE breaking the Streak, I can understand Taker wanting to walk away. But unless they've tied Brock to a new, full-time deal, I can't understand having Brock beat Taker at WM.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I love this-


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

will this result help bring wwe more ppv buys/network buys in the next few days? if anyone didn't bother to pay for and watch wm30 last night, will they now to fully watch that historic match?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

As shocked as I am that the streak was broken, I will agree that Lesnar was the right choice to end the streak. Undertaker, no doubt, has some say in whether or not he wants to lose at Wrestlemania, and he chose Wrestlemania 30 as the Wrestlemania where the streak gets broken, and he chose Lesnar. I don't believe the rumors that Punk was picked to end the streak at Wrestlemania 29 last year either. 

Face it, even though Lesnar is a part timer, which hopefully he'll start working more dates since he defeated the streak, he comes off as a badass. He was the perfect person to end the streak, especially over someone like Reigns or Wyatt.

The only thing that bugs me is if this was planned from the beginning they should have put more emphasis on the fact the Lesnar was true threat to the streak. I guess, though, this was all part of the shock value, nobody really saw it coming. Great job to the WWE on surprising basically every wrestling fan. I don't think anybody saw this coming.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Peapod said:


> Saw a picture of a betting slip on Twitter, the guy had put £35,000 on Taker to win for winnings of £500 LOLOL.
> 
> Still can't believe it is over. Thought Taker would have been better putting over someone younger such as Wyatt or Punk but I respect that it was his decision to make. Unbelievable Wrestlemania, that no one will ever forget.


Lesnar and Punk are just a year apart

as for the streak? It was a gimmick pushed since WM 21...that's when it was first brought up. Just like Punk's reign was a gimmick. The only thing real is drawing money. That's it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



squeelbitch said:


> will this result help bring wwe more ppv buys/network buys in the next few days? if anyone didn't bother to pay for and watch wm30 last night, will they now to fully watch that historic match?


PPV's aren't archived until 30 days after the air date, so I doubt it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Guess the streak has been...Brock-en.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*What was your reaction to Taker losing?*

I just thought "another F5, Taker will just kick out, pop up, tombstone,and 22-0" *1-2-3 Didnt say another word until Taker rose and people applauded him, I was clapping like a seal.


----------



## dddsssccc (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Interesting that Taker wanted Lesnar to end the streak. They worked together a lot back when Brock was young and first entered the company. I guess Taker developed a lot of respect for him during that time and it must not have wavered much as Brock left to pursue other interest. I still wish they would have chosen a young full time wrestler to end the streak. I think WWE would have gotten more out of that in the long run but it's Taker's decision.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What was your reaction to Taker losing?*



Resist said:


> I just thought "another F5, Taker will just kick out, pop up, tombstone,and 22-0" *1-2-3 Didnt say another word until Taker rose and people applauded him, I was clapping like a seal.


I Called it But was still shocked 

Taker is a class act i was more pissed about fan's chanting bullshit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*






:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: What was your reaction to Taker losing?*

I was shocked


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



BrownianMotion said:


> LOL dude get over it. The streak is over. It was clearly a clean victory.
> 
> It's hilarious how people get upset about a fake streak. So glad Brock broke it.


You can drop the rebellious hipster act, your parents aren't impressed. 



Marrakesh said:


> Wait and see what they do with Lesnar. If he doesn't extend his dates and have a dominant title run starting from Summerslam that culminates in him putting over one of the up and coming talents (Reigns or Cesaro possibly) at Mania next year then I'd agree 100% that this is a huge waste.
> 
> It will depend how WWE choose to book ''The man who beat the streak'' :brock It writes itself really if Lesnar is willing to take on some more responsibility for the company after last night. If not then i guess they just do what they've been doing with him for the past two years i suppose.


Lesnar didn't need to break the Streak to look like a badass. He's a walking tank, he could come out and lose to Santino tonight and he'd still be seen as credible. And as I said it's more about how awful they built that up compared to who actually beat the streak.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Honestly, would've been better to give the streak lose over to Rock or HBK instead of Brock. I think they have more fame of earning over Taker's wrestlemania streak than he does.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



T-Viper said:


> I think the biggest problem with Lesnar ending the streak was simply that the crowd wasn't invested into the match the way they were with previous Taker matches (Punk, HHH, HBK). The crowd didn't even slightly buy any of the false finishes and really didn't give a shit about the match at all. They were so convinced Taker was winning, Lesnar could have hit ten F5's, and they weren't buying it.
> 
> Now that's not something they could have known going into it. Most people on here (including myself) thought it would be a really good match. But had Taker won we'd all be talking about how bad the match was. But once everyone gets over it, it will be remembered as probably the most shocked wrestling fans have ever been... and in a world of internet rumours, 24/7 wrestling news and where we think we know everything and nothing can surprise us anymore, it's actually pretty amazing they pulled it off.





I guess Taker didn't want a big build up to the match which is smart because nobody expected it. I think the Undertaker is riding off into the sunset and he didn't want to match a big deal out of it. Yes the match wasn't good, it was what is was and everybody is talking about it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The True Believer said:


> :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti



'I will smash my WWE Title belt, oh no I won't my mother bought it' :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: What was your reaction to Taker losing?*



RaneGaming said:


> I Called it But was still shocked
> 
> Taker is a class act i was more pissed about fan's chanting bullshit.


Well they weren't wrong.


----------



## KNash (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I was shocked... I always thought Kane would be the one to end it and take over the legacy... But Kane is a joke now... So I thought someone else would be build up for it... But Brock? Someone who only is there 4 times in a year?

No thank You... And I think tonight this will be the end of the Undertaker... He really doesn't look very well


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*






Doesn't he sound like Paul Heyman? 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Wwe has some serious work to do to make this result into the right decision


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Honestly It's sad when grown up men cry for wrestling, I get it they like it and all that but some pic were just sad lol...
I don't have problem with streak being broken at all, but this was really stupid, part timer, and after stupid bildup and not even closing WM, like wtf...
There were much better choices than this...
Wasting 21 year streak on man who is big even without it was bad decision...

Anyway, hopefully now some people will look at how great Taker's career actually was even without streak, he was still one of best ever...
I'm sure he didnt even care about streak, otherwise he wouldnt ask so many people to end it, he probably felt it overshadows his carrer and that he doesn't need it...

I know it wont happen, but I still hope he comes back as Biker tonight, for one last time, and It's great seeing tweets about Taker even after so many hours, shows how much people respect him...


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> 13 hours as the #1 trend on Twitter


Randy Savage was right, what’s so amazing about the Undertaker is a man, who surrounds himself with all darkness, shed so much light in people all over the world.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Was The Streak Ending The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

I think so. Can't think of anything else that surprised and jaw dropped me so much.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Marrakesh said:


> Wait and see what they do with Lesnar. If he doesn't extend his dates and have a dominant title run starting from Summerslam that culminates in him putting over one of the up and coming talents (Reigns or Cesaro possibly) at Mania next year then I'd agree 100% that this is a huge waste.
> 
> It will depend how WWE choose to book ''The man who beat the streak'' :brock It writes itself really if Lesnar is willing to take on some more responsibility for the company after last night. If not then i guess they just do what they've been doing with him for the past two years i suppose.


Exactly. If Brock is booked the same as usual, or just works the same number of dates, then ill be that little bit more miffed TBH. There is no way he going full time again, but surely he has to work more apps/matches now, esp if they do indeed give him the belt somewhere down the line.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

No question...only thing ever that could possibly rival it was Bruno dropping the title but most of us werent born yet or were too young to remember


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The True Believer said:


> Doesn't he sound like Paul Heyman?
> 
> :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## freakzilla5 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I can't help but see this differently now .


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



BigEvil2012 said:


> Honestly It's sad when grown up men cry for wrestling, I get it they like it and all that but some pic were just sad lol...


It's not sad, it shows the passion of fans who've invested in the undertaker. When you're in a crowd that large, emotions are infectious and thats the beautiful thing about this wrestling moment, those men and women were taken back to a childhood memory that just got tarnished by a beast. 

As for the the fans who booed the Undertaker and shouting "You suck", smarks and idiots. I've mixed feeling about the Streak being over, I don't mind so much that Lesnar was the one to break it. He didn't need the push or honour of the streak like some other wrestlers but it's what the Undertaker wanted.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Absolutely. The Screwjob was surprising too but it wasn't kayfabe. I seriously fucking marked out when Brock beat the streak and I haven't done that since I was a teenager.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Hulk turning heel(although it was WCW and not WWE) was what I call shocking whereas the streak ending was just basically surprising and a twist of sorts.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

While i understand how the streak is special to a lot of people (most WWE fans in general), I think a lot of people are overreacting. It's a scripted program and the streak needed to end. Plus, it was Takers choice so people should calm down a little bit about it.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Pied Piper said:


> Randy Savage was right, what's so amazing about the Undertaker is a man, who surrounds himself with all darkness, shed so much light in people all over the world.


Lol, we need to repeat this as often as possible. The effect this has had is unbelievable


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

For me yes, re watched their match this morning and I still felt shocked. 

Never would I of seen Lesnar winning that match. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

#ThankYouTaker is still the top trend in the UK. This has to be the longest wrestling related trend ever, right?


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Neil_totally said:


> Apparently Taker wanted Punk to win last year, but punk declined.


Seriously, show some reputable sources on this, not something Punk said at comic con to a bunch of fucking Warcraft dorks.



birthday_massacre said:


> Its because Punk is a full timer, and brock wrestles 2 or 3 times a year of that. Plus Punk would have acted like it was a big deal when he beat the streak where as Lesnar acted like he won a jobber match after he won.


Punk doesnt have a job right now dude. And brock SHOULD have treated it like he just beat some jobber. because in Brock's eyes, he DID beat some jobber. No one in WWE can touch Lesnar in a fight, why the fuck should he act like "Aw shucks, I just ended a predetermined streak of 21 years, I guess I'll go throw some hay around, hyuk."? No one wanted to see Punk beat Taker, and no one would have believed it anyways. Everyone KNOWS Lesnar can beat ass. God these Punk fantasies need to fucking end...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Isn't Lesnar's contract up at WM31?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



MarkyMark88 said:


> While i understand how the streak is special to a lot of people (most WWE fans in general), I think a lot of people are overreacting. It's a scripted program and the streak needed to end. Plus, it was Takers choice so people should calm down a little bit about it.


If everybody thought like that you would have a terrible crowd in attendance.

You want people invested & being saddened by shit, angered by shit etc.

Watch a Ric Flair match from the 80's and see how bad people wanted that man to get his ass whooped. I don't want a bunch of behind the scene ****** personally.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Without question. Nothing even close.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

In WWE history? It just may be, only Montreal is higher and that was beyond kayfabe. But in wrestling history, Hogan turning heel was still bigger.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Oh hell yeah. I think ive watched more wrestling then arguably anybody. Freaking 70s japanese, 1950s nwa all the way to the 2010s. Mexican, indyshit you name it. Last night was wow. I was watching the match feeling bored. Had little sleep so I was kinda tired. After Lesnar hit that f5 I thought to myself how many false finishes is this match going to have jeez and then all of a sudden he hits the three count and I immiediatly paused. Thinking what the hell am I hallucinating but no I wasnt. 

That was 4 hours ago I watched it and im still hyped as hell. That and the mainevent put wrestlemania 30 up there in the top 3-5 manias of all time. The best since 20.

Maybe Hogan turning was bigger in the longrun but I watched that and it didnt have the same chocking feeling as Lesnar of all people ending the streak.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Undoubtedly the most surprising thing in WWE history, yes. Also the dumbest booking decision they've ever made. 

This was something that shouldn't been made out to be the single most defining moment in Wrestlemania history. By the buildup and the match ending and the way the commentators etc sold it, you'd think someone had just dropped a belt or something.


----------



## brookeisthebomb (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

I honestly thought that if anyone were to end the streak, it would be John Cena. But if Undertaker wanted Brock to be the guy then I respect his decision. Also, Cena probably didn't want to do it due to the fact that it would make him even more hated than he is now. But anyway, I'm still reeling over the loss. Definitely a moment that will go down in history as one of the most shocking, ever.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Yes.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

In terms of storyline events, absolutely in my opinion. That takes out various real-life deaths/murders/suicides etc.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Whats the difference between the streak and Batista?

The streak is over


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



Resist said:


> No question...only thing ever that could possibly rival it was Bruno dropping the title but most of us werent born yet or were too young to remember


Yup. I read that when Sammartino lost the title the crowd went dead silent. That's what I was reminded of yesterday when Taker lost.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I was so shocked I didn't really pay attention to the pin originally because I was certain he was gonna kick out and when the ref counted 3 I was like wtf. Not sure I'm over it yet 

I think it's overshadowed DB winning the title, well in my mind anyways


----------



## yusidu (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



> Multiple sources report that fans were seen leaving and several were seen crying.


They just went bankrupt from betting on taker. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



kingfunkel said:


> I think it's overshadowed DB winning the title, well in my mind anyways


Absolutely. To be honest I was sort of hoping Batista would win in the main event after that, there was no way him finally getting his revenge was not going to be overshadowed after Taker losing, and in such a throwaway fashion.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

well there were other very surprising moments for me.


ECW showing up on WWF television

mankind nearly killing himself by falling off HIAC twice

mcmahon acquiring WCW

eric bischoff showing up on WWF tv

and if we are talking non kayfabe, owen's death was the most shocking moment of all time.



the streak ending was very shocking because of who he dropped it to. it's up there, i don't know if it's the most shocking. it's the most shocked i've ever seen a live audience on camera that's for sure.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

It was the perfect ending. Taker does not need to put over any young guy. They will get over by themselves. Lesnar is the most logical person to beat him because he is the most believable. The man went to UFC which is legit and dominated. He has been friedns with Taker for years and they played this off for some time don't be fooled. Taker is ready to go home, Lesnar is the beast and the legit badass.

Perfect fit.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Yeah, probably. When Brock pinned 'Taker for the 3 count his theme didn't play straight away as there was just a stunned silence. This lead me to believe that it was just a botched finish or something. The result of the silence (by his theme not playing) was really effective, as it allowed the viewer to be immersed with the atmosphere of the crowd and really take in how shocking the moment truly was. Holy hell, though.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Setsuka said:


> It's not sad, it shows the passion of fans who've invested in the undertaker. When you're in a crowd that large, emotions are infectious and thats the beautiful thing about this wrestling moment, those men and women were taken back to a childhood memory that just got tarnished by a beast.


I get all that but still some of them seemed like 30 or even older and were crying over a scripted fight...
I love Taker but I would never cry because he lost match, even a streak match or career match, because in the end it was his decision and he was coming back until he was physically unable to do it year after year...
Anyway just some cried, most of them were shocked like everybody was so...


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Yes. It's one of those moments (for me at least) that 30 years from now, you remember where you were and what you were doing when the ref made the 3-count


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

I was just as shocked as anyone else, but I don't have a problem with it. Undertaker is probably the most old school guy there was, and people underestimate the respect that the guys, particularly the old schoolers have for lesnar, for going from wrestling to being UFC Champ. They fucking loved that one of 'them' did it, and Taker has said himself that if UFC was around back in the day, he very well might never had done wrestling. 

Could the streak have been used to get one of the other guys over? yeah. but there are other ways to get guys over. And honestly, if a guy is a good enough performer, no win or loss is going to be the deciding factor in their career. I think Taker just wanted to lose to someone who he personally has respect for. And damn, you can't say it hasn't created a hell of a lot of shock value and buzz.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Considering the crowd reaction for that match. People barely gave a shit for the finishing moves from Lesnar, it was the right time to either end the Streak or for Taker to retire.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Would encourage anyone who has commented in this thread to read this: http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/4/7/5589772/wwe-telling-fans-undertaker-streak-ending-in-denial


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

I dont think you can call a match result the most surprising thing, because you know its a possibility. Something like the screwjob would never enter your head in a million years, while people at least considered the idea Lesnar could win.

Maybe the most emotional thing, but not the most surprising.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Can't believe Taker didn't request JR fot this though


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Hogan turning heel and Montreal Screwjob did not exactly left jaws dropped in silence right? The answer is yes.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

As far as the WWE goes, biggest shocker since I started watching for sure, WCW did have the Hogan heel turn though, which IMO was about as shocking as this.


----------



## KliqRunTheBiz (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

only reason it was shocking because WWE made you get that feeling, they made that a shocking moment

legit shocking moment was when Mick Foley got thrown off the HIAC, Through the Cage, and into thumbtacks

Hogan turning heel is the biggest thing in pro wrestling history

This is just a classic Wrestlemania moment but i still feel it doesnt crack the top 5 wrestling moments. Undertaker looked like shit in the ring, he had to lose


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Surely in my time being a fan! And this could really be the moment initiating a new era!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



The Pied Piper said:


> Hogan turning heel and Montreal Screwjob did not exactly left jaws dropped in silence right? The answer is yes.



hogan turning heel was in WCW, the thread title asks what the most surprising thing was in WWE history.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Lydeck said:


> Him losing is probably the dumbest thing I've ever seen unfold on WWE programming, and that's saying a lot.
> 
> It doesn't matter if this was his last match or not. It made zero sense for him to lose. What, is it supposed to legitimize Lesnar, who's gotten his ass kicked at just about every PPV since he's returned before now? :lmao


It really was stupid on every level. Why wouldn't they keep the streak alive for marketing purposes? For the fans? Or at the very least give someone who needs the push the chance at ending it. Or, of course, save it for the match everyone has been wanting...Sting Vs Taker (if it's possible for it to happen). 

On top of it all, it was a shit match. I respect what Taker has done, but this is just so shit for business (which is why they've shoved Cena down our throats for over a decade).

The WWE continues to disappoint in the most incredible ways. And people bag WCW in its decline. fpalm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*






My fucking God.

:lol

I'm doing this to cheer you all up if you're still mad.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Not sure if it's the most surprising thing in history but I'd say the most surprising thing in a long time. It ranks pretty high on the all-time list as well. I honestly never thought I'd see it end purely because of how it was built as a big thing every year. Not a fan of Lesnar breaking it because he's only worked a handful of times in the last 2 years and isn't really loyal to the company but ultimately it was Undertakers decision and I'm sure he has his reasons for letting Brock be the guy.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm glad it ended. Taker is one of the greatest ever, but he can't pull it off anymore. He doesn't look the part anymore. He was sloppy and slow last night.

It comes a time when a man needs to just walk away. What better place for it than Wrestlemania 30? And Besides, Bryan was still there to end the night in a high note.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The True Believer said:


> Doesn't he sound like Paul Heyman?
> 
> :lmao :lmao


omg hahahahhaha


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Wouldn't say the most shocking, but it's definitely up there.. Unfortunately I wasn't born or old enough when some of the most surprising stuff happened.. Sammartino dropping the belt, Hogan turning heel with nWo, Mysterio beating JBL in 21 seconds at WM for the IC title, Orton clocking HHH with the WHC and running off with it.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



The Pied Piper said:


> Hogan turning heel and Montreal Screwjob did not exactly left jaws dropped in silence right? The answer is yes.


Hogan turning heel and to an extent the Montreal Screwjob were moments in time that directly led to lasting monumental impacts on the business. The streak ending was surprising but was just a product of the WWE hype machine. This loss will really have no monumental impact on the business and frankly in two to three months will make for good conversation but the initial shock will have dwindled.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Don't know about the most surprising in WWE history...but surprising...yes.

Horrifically shit in every way....big yes.

Most people are surprised due to the underwhelming nature in which it was lost. A shit match...and to Brock Lenser????

They'll regret that decisions for years to come.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

There are not usually many shocks in the wwe nowadays thanks to dirtsheets leaking information or the wwe itself ruining surprises by announcing things a week before so I would agree and say yes it is probably the most surprising thing in wwe's recent history


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I've watched the final seconds of the match back a couple times now. When Lesnar reverses the Tombstone and gets Taker on his shoulders there's just a couple guys with "Oh shit" looks on their faces.
When he drops Undertaker with the F-5 you even see some people laughing like "Yeah right, like that's gonna be the end" and right after that everyone jumps up in shock because they realise the streak has indeed been broken.

Such a sad but beautiful/unique moment.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*






They just keep coming.

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

I won't forgive Taker until I hear it from his mouth in a shoot interview explaining his logic behind choosing lesnar.


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

It might not be the most shocking thing overall but it's definitely the most shocking negative/confused reaction. That silence after the match said it all.


----------



## KliqRunTheBiz (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Peapod said:


> Does anyone else think this may shed some light on why Punk left? He could have been upset that Lesnar was chosen over him...


I thought this too but i think CM Punk solely left for being burnt out. I think he never got to really enjoy all his millions he earned in 2011.



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> The only real crime to the streak is that Brock had losses on his resume since coming back in 2012 & the build was below average at best. If this was Undertaker's farewell match, it should of had a better build then it did. Besides that, I'm fine with it. It took me a few hours of getting over the initial hurt though. :lol


This is exactly why they DIDNT build it up. It wouldnt be a shock had they made this storyline too in depth. WWE went with the surpisng out of nowhere approach which was smart. The match could have been better though.


LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> Because:
> 
> He's 36
> He's part time and has a limited number of appearances per year so can't properly participate in feuds or be champion throughout the year
> ...


Its not that serious

WWE is dead, I think they realized that no one will really take WWE to mega heights anymore so instead of waiting for the next wrestling messiah (that likely doesnt exist) just give it to the most consisent dominate guy of the past 12 years minus his shitty attitude.

Brock is a beast


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



ArabGuy said:


> I won't forgive Taker until I hear it from his mouth in a shoot interview explaining his logic behind choosing lesnar.


It'll be because he respects Lesner outside of the ring blah blah blah.

The truth is he's clearly past it, and no one should have allowed him to make the decision. Terrible for business. Terrible for the fans. Terrible match.


----------



## Benzel (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Surely Lesnar is going to be working a more full time schedule now? I seem to remember him saying that he wants the title. 

Can imagine Reigns going over him for the title at WM31 or something like that.

I've seen some really hilarious stuff elsewhere stating that Lesnar altered the script and will be getting fired. :archer


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

I think out of all the people watching live as-it-happened, I was the least shocked. I was weirded out for the first 5 seconds, and then had a very straight "meh" face in front of all my friends who had their jaws dropped. Don't take this the wrong way though, I completely admire Undertaker and consider him a great living figure in the WWE.

I honestly don't know why. I kind of saw it coming right before Lesnar reversed Taker's tombstone into the final F-5. I think Lesnar was the only guy eligible to challenge Taker, and if not, Lesnar wouldn't have an opponent at WM. This being the 30th annual WrestleMania also contributes. I do agree this was a decision full of folly, but it is definitely not the most surprising thing in WWE history (I'm used to their fuckery)


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest (Jan 29, 2014)

*Is Lesnar the guy that beats the streak the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

I think yes


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm angry. Not about this, but once again about that STUPID, PATHETIC decision to have Lesnar lose to Cena in his first PPV back. Said it was a shocking call then. It looks worse now. Lesnar winning was logical, and HHH should have been squashed 3-0.

Imagine if Brock was, since 2012, undefeated now? But those ridiculous losses mean he doesn't have a kayfabe aura of invincibility.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



The Pied Piper said:


> Hogan turning heel and Montreal Screwjob did not exactly left jaws dropped in silence right? The answer is yes.


No but fans pelting the ring in trash


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Is the undertaker losing to Lesnar the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

I'll say yes for now, hopefully they'll be able to change my mind.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

All these reaction vids are proof Lesnar was a great decision.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Is the undertaker losing to Lesnar the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

He was legit injuried. He couldn't kickout in time, was really hurt. Wasn't the wwe's plan.


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

No. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

As soon as Lesnar hit the third F5 I had a feeling it was over, still shocked the hell out of me and took awhile to fully sink in though.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

Is that now we won't get to ever fucking see Cena/Taker at mania. Sure they might have a match at mania but its going to be fucking pointless without the streak on the line.


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Is the undertaker losing to Lesnar the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

It wasn't a mistake.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

I think Hogan losing the belt to Andre was bigger.

I might even say Santino winning the IC title was a bigger shock.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

I dont for one second think it was planned for him to lose.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Is the undertaker losing to Lesnar the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

Not by a country mile. If anything it will just be another video big moment opportunity for the WWE to use as key moments in their history. The end to the streak has made people now interested in this Wrestlemania. Whether people like it or not the WWE wins because it has people talking about it and emotionally invested in it.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Is the undertaker losing to Lesnar the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

No. People need to stop bitching and look at things from a perspective that has at least one ounce of rationality.

Thank you.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Is the undertaker losing to Lesnar the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

A mistake? Yes.

But not the biggest mistake.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

Man...fuck John Cena. Good grief. Last night summed up what he's all about...going over. Same shit all the time. Boring. One dimensional.


----------



## jewels14 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can everybody here please stop using the "to a part-timer" reason for this being a terrible decision. Save it for when we know that Lesnar will remain a part-timer. For all we know he'll go on full time.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Is the undertaker losing to Lesnar the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

this is 1 of those things that can became a great mistake but right now no not even close


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



hardysno1fan said:


> All these reaction vids are proof Lesnar was a great decision.


youd get the same vids no matter who ended it


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



Yes Era said:


> Man...fuck John Cena. Good grief. Last night summed up what he's all about...going over. Same shit all the time. Boring. One dimensional.


The *only* good thing about Lesner ending the streak, is that Cena didn't. That's it.

Cena is a plague.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Is Lesnar the guy that beats the streak the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

It wasn't a mistake, so I say no. If it had to end, Lesnar was as good a choice as any to end it. Only Cena had a legit chance besides Lesnar and the backlash from that would have been monumental, there would be no choice but to have Cena turn heel and the WWE isn't going to have that happen anytime soon if ever.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The True Believer said:


> They just keep coming.
> 
> :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


If Bryan lost he would have burst a vessel.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



Big Wiggle said:


> It'll be because he respects Lesner outside of the ring blah blah blah.
> 
> The truth is he's clearly past it, and no one should have allowed him to make the decision. Terrible for business. Terrible for the fans. Terrible match.


My guess is that this wasn't totally planned. Taker probably came into this year expecting to win.. Then realized after working with Brock that he was done. 

If this was planned from the start the WWE did a piss poor job in promoting Taker v. Lesnar.


----------



## Ruzz (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

Nobody gives a fuck about Cena.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

The only thing that comes close in modem WWE history is the lightning kid pinning Razor Ramon. The response from the audience was fairly similar.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Is the undertaker losing to Lesnar the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*



BigEMartin said:


> He was legit injuried. He couldn't kickout in time, was really hurt. Wasn't the wwe's plan.


No way they would lose essentially the Holy Grail of Wrestling on a botch. Taker wouldve said something, put Lesnar in the Hells Gate and Lesnar wouldve tapped.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Corre said:


> I've watched the final seconds of the match back a couple times now. When Lesnar reverses the Tombstone and gets Taker on his shoulders there's just a couple guys with "Oh shit" looks on their faces.
> When he drops Undertaker with the F-5 you even see some people laughing like "Yeah right, like that's gonna be the end" and right after that everyone jumps up in shock because they realise the streak has indeed been broken.
> 
> Such a sad but beautiful/unique moment.


Did you notice that Undertaker said something to Lesnar right before the final "moves" happened?

That's why I was certain, he was just telling him reverse my tombstone & put me in a tombstone. But I didn't expect a pin and loss right there.

Also, has anybody here mentioned that the ref clearly called Undertaker, Mark close to the end of the match. They were in the corner and he said Mark let' em go .. or something like that.

Also , one more thing, did anybody under all of this losing shock. Realize that Lesner countered no one BUT TWO old school rope moves. Undertaker didn't get to even perform his signature move in the match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

I'd take a part-timer, a legitimate one, mind you, like Brock beating the streak over Cena's goofy ass ending it any day of the week. Cena/Undertaker would have been awesome, but the streak ending would have felt a hundred times worse if Cena ended it.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Is Lesnar the guy that beats the streak the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

One of. Definitely. The company continues to disappoint is the most remarkably stupid ways.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Is the undertaker losing to Lesnar the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*



BigEMartin said:


> He was legit injuried. He couldn't kickout in time, was really hurt. Wasn't the wwe's plan.


Bullshit, when matches are supposed to carry on referees never count three, they make up something they've seen like a shoulder creeping off the mat or something. Otherwise the pinning wrestler manufactures the kick out. It was planned, it was the right plan.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



ArabGuy said:


> I won't forgive Taker until I hear it from his mouth in a shoot interview explaining his logic behind choosing lesnar.





It's obvious that he's retiring and he wasn't going to remain undefeated at Wrestlemania. Plus he wanted the streak broken years ago. It was the Undertaker's decision to end it.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Lesnar Undertaker ending was best booking WWE in a long time*

I know there's a real anger at the ending of who won but IMO it was genius. I mean it was perfect. Nobody expected. I love how it wasn't on last making people think "yeah it's just another filler Taker streak win, no way part timer Lesnar will win". Looking at the final F5 there was no real reaction to the F%. everyone just thought "He's gonna kick out. HBK did the super kick like 4 times and Taker kicked out of all of em. No way Lesnar will win". When it went to 3 there was almost a sort of confusion kinda like "did I just imagine that or did he get 3? Did the ref accidentally mess up? Oh shit he actually lost!" 

That ending was absolutely perfect and I think all the reactions and reaction videos after WM is proof at what is the best booked ending in WM history. 

I love the way everyone rationalized Lesnar losing "He's part time and he doesn't care about the business. Taker will put over some younger guy". Nobody gave him a chance. Also the match itself wasn't that god which IMO just improved the ending, because I was almost watching the clock and then HOLY SHIT LESNAR WON? WTF JUST HAPPENED? The dullfest/medicore match actually improved the ending.

Unfortunately a fan ruined the moment:

Michael Cole: I wonder what is going through the mind of the Undertaker?
Fan: YOU SUCK!


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



Bossdude said:


> No but fans pelting the ring in trash


I had a friend who had to explain Hogan's turning heel actions to his heartbroken child. Even as an adult at the time I felt literally physically sick to my stomach to see Hogan turning heel. It was as if the wrestling world and everything all about it was just turned upside down. Last night was somewhat surprising but nowhere the magnitude of Hogan's heel turn.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Absolutely. Only things I think that come close in WWE history are Montreal and Taker beating Hogan at SS '91. I was at SS '97 live, and this definitely was more shocking. We all knew Bret was leaving and the match seemed very odd, they were just brawling the whole time with no real psychology to the match, zero in ring action from two of the best in-ring guys ever. Then when Vince came down you knew something weird was up (although nobody knew what exactly). This really came out of nowhere, nobody thought Brock was winning, hence why the crowd weren't even popping on any of the false finishes.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*






Headphone users, beware.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



HHHbkDX said:


> I'd take a part-timer, a legitimate one, mind you, like Brock beating the streak over Cena's goofy ass ending it any day of the week. Cena/Undertaker would have been awesome, but the streak ending would have felt a hundred times worse if Cena ended it.


Idk about that especially if Cena turned heel to end the streak. Cena actually loves the business and is full time, I wouldn't have a problem if Cena broke it. Brock breaking it is meh to me.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

No doubt about it.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

There isn't a thread for this or anything. Don't worry bro.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

I don't feel the crowd ever recovered. It was a nice scene at the end with Bryan winning, but I don't think it was the full blown 70,000 people in unison doing the yes chant that many thought it would be. It was happening somewhat, no doubt, but I don't know, I thought it was kind of meh to be honest. Bryan kept having to try to get them to do it on the top rope, ring apron, top of the table.

Taker losing just destroyed the crowd.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I wonder how many people would tell Lesnar he shouldn't of won if they saw him


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Brock SHOULD be treated as a special attraction cause it works..

alot of wrestling fans simply hate mma and lesnar and dont want this even though it was YOUR BOY UNDERTAKER who chose this.. 


DEAL WITH IT!!!


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Is Lesnar the guy that beats the streak the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

Yes. If not THE biggest mistake, top 3 at least. I mean...we are talking about the streak here.


----------



## Ruzz (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

You guys think a Cena heel turn would have been more shocking than the streak ending?


----------



## AusFan (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I'm almost certain the reason that WWE and Taker decided to end the streak is due to the very likely Undertaker vs. Sting match planned for WM 31. Sting has said he'd only be interested in wrestling Taker if he was to sign on for a match with WWE and it'd only be fitting that it happen at Wrestlemania. The thing is though, a match like that shouldn't revolve around the possibility of Sting breaking the streak, it should be built around the idea of two wrestling legends facing off at the show of shows in what will likely be the final match of both of their careers. 

For this reason, the streak had to end this year, if it didn't, there'd be no way of avoiding the inevitable 'Defending the Streak' build for the match with Sting, with the streak broken, it won't be a factor. Besides, I'm sure Sting probably told WWE he'd only face Taker at WM if the streak wasn't involved.


----------



## Benzel (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

Jeez could you imagine if Cena ended the streak? He'd be helping Taker up, walking him out, shaking his hand, saluting. Fuck that.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



kingfunkel said:


> I think it's overshadowed DB winning the title, well in my mind anyways


It didn't feel right, it felt like they wanted to celebrate but were still reeling.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Most shocked I've been maybe ever by the wwe that's for sure. And for pretty much everyone in the crowd it seemed the same



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## crissy (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Shocking, I thought he would have retired without the streak being broken.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Is Lesnar the guy that beats the streak the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

Lesnar shouldn't have beaten it. If anyone, I would have been OK with CM Punk taking it last year.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



D.M.N. said:


> Would encourage anyone who has commented in this thread to read this: http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/4/7/5589772/wwe-telling-fans-undertaker-streak-ending-in-denial


Wow this was a very well done article. Props :dance


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Is Lesnar the guy that beats the streak the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

I can live with Lesnar winning, I just wish he would have hit Undertaker with like 3 straight F5's in a row during a fit of beastly rage (I know he took multiple F5's throughout the match) right before he tried to pin him. At least then it might have been believable that the Undertaker may not kick out before he inevitably didn't.

After seeing the Undertaker kick out of multiple finishers and brutal beatings during the HBK and Triple H feuds, it just made it hard to believe that at Wrestlemania a few sporadic F5's would be the finisher that he couldn't kick out of.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Undertaker saw Anderson Silva's winning streak get broken and he saw GSP essentially be defeated in his own eyes and was at peace.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This reeks of being a last minute change. Like they wanted to do something special to make Wrestlemania 30 (guess Bryan winning finally wasn't going to be enough) so they decided to squash the Streak. Absolutely the worst booking decision I have ever seen, bar none, even more so if this was the plan all along. The final streak match and it gets that sort of bullshit buildup? It gets a spot on the middle of the card? It's like they underestimated the importance of the Streak, which I don't believe they could but the way they've booked it says the opposite. Like it was a shock just for the sake of shock.
> 
> Hope this is leading to a storyline that ends with it being revealed Lesnar "cheated" and the decision and they have a rematch to determine the outcome or something. Which would be absolutely stupid too, but at this point it couldn't get much worse. Crushed 20+ years of build in such a casual way. It's insanity. Really took away from the rest of the night too.


There was no last minute nothing. The graphic read 21-1. It was no botch. No bullshit. Taker wanted Lesnar to win and by the booking, Taker dominating Lesnar for weeks, it was decided from the start.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Is Lesnar the guy that beats the streak the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

Invasion


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Bossdude said:


> youd get the same vids no matter who ended it


No I think it being Lesnar & being on only second last has toughed a nerve.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

As I said on the other thread. I was only half paying attention when Brock went for the pin. I was in a conversation with my two friends, but when the ref counted to three our mouths dropped. We sat in silence in disbelief. Then a few minutes later we started laughing. We were so shocked it was all we could do. There we were joking around, thinking up ridiculous scenarios of wrestlers ending the streak, Christian, Zack Ryder, Yoshi Tatsu, A revived Crash Holly, and Lesnar just beats him then and there.

I feel sorry for Undertaker though. The crowd wasn't into the match, so I don't think he got the reaction he wanted.


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Is Lesnar the guy that beats the streak the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*



Bossdude said:


> Invasion


ur an idio

unk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

At first I thought it was a mistake, but the more I think about it, I am starting to think having it be Lesnar was not the worst idea. 

If was any of the WWE's full-time guys I think there would have been a lot of backlash against that person from the crowds that certain superstars may not be able to handle. Also, that's a pretty thing to keep living up to for the superstar that would've beat Taker.

With it being Lesnar he won't be around much to have to deal with the backlash and Heyman is more than capable of absorbing that heat from crowds. Also, wins over Lesnar now mean that much more.

Lesnar wouldn't have been my 1st choice to end the streak, but the more I think about it, it wasn't that bad of decision



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Does anyone have a video of the fan saying "you suck"?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Is Lesnar the guy that beats the streak the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

Nah...messing up the Invasion was such a monumental embarrassment to wrestling history...nothing will change that. People are just in shock. The Invasion could of pushed a new WCW brand in the aftermath and Vince could of had them compete with Raw...With him getting all the profits. He fucked up. Big time.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



AusFan said:


> I'm almost certain the reason that WWE and Taker decided to end the streak is due to the very likely Undertaker vs. Sting match planned for WM 31. Sting has said he'd only be interested in wrestling Taker if he was to sign on for a match with WWE and it'd only be fitting that it happen at Wrestlemania. The thing is though, a match like that shouldn't revolve around the possibility of Sting breaking the streak, it should be built around the idea of two wrestling legends facing off at the show of shows in what will likely be the final match of both of their careers.
> 
> For this reason, the streak had to end this year, if it didn't, there'd be no way of avoiding the inevitable 'Defending the Streak' build for the match with Sting, with the streak broken, it won't be a factor. Besides, I'm sure Sting probably told WWE he'd only face Taker at WM if the streak wasn't involved.


Problem with that is that this last match, people (beyond the loss) were complaining about how the match itself was a little lame. Due to Undertakers years of injuries and the fact that he's getting old now.

What you got with a Sting Vs Taker match, 2 OLD guys having a match, not next month, but a year from now. Both will be even more SLOWER. You have to have at least one "in shape" guy to keep the match from being a total disaster.

And then you got the "not as many people as you think" know who Sting is. That's right, I said it. Take RVD for example, I guarantee the current wrestling world knows more who he is than Sting. Especially the younger fans under 15 have zero clue who Sting is. And especially fans that never saw TNA. To them Sting hasn't been on TV since 2001. I used RVD as example, because he has always worked and was multiple promotion including WWE. Yet even he has to be introduced to many young fans. To say here's Sting, is like Who? Unless your over 20 years old you really don't much about Sting and what he has accomplished in his career.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The True Believer said:


> Headphone users, beware.


Users with ANY kind of speakers and functional ears, beware.


----------



## emil_vlkv (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Koloff vs Sammartino for the title...





Amazing moment for sure. The crowd went silent after Koloff pinned Bruno, but i still believe that last night was a bigger deal.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



F4WOLine.com said:


> There was a "huge bull****" chant that started up after Brock Lesnar defeated The Undertaker at WrestleMania XXX last night after everyone realized what happened. It wasn’t until the 21-1 graphic came up that everyone realized The Streak was over. The chant quieted down and most of the crowd just sat there stunned. Taker did get the standing ovation and a “thank you Taker” chant from most but some did boo while this was going on. Multiple sources report that fans were seen leaving and several were seen crying. Taker’s loss really brought the live crowd down a notch and they didn’t seem to get back into things until well into the main event.
> 
> We noted earlier today that Taker was taken to a local hospital last night for fear of a concussion and a neck injury. We also noted that Taker losing was the original plan. This was kept from just about everyone but betting odds started to change shortly before the show began.
> 
> *It’s said that this was indeed The Undertaker’s decision.* We noted before that back in 2010, Taker wanted Lesnar to be the one to end The Streak. This is not confirmed yet but the impression was given backstage that Taker is done. No word yet on how this changes a potential match with Sting at WrestleMania 31.





The Undertaker said:


> You wanna do it?


The Undertaker's question. It all makes sense now...

- Vic


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



crazypwny said:


> Does anyone have a video of the fan saying "you suck"?


Yeah, it's called the WrestleMania XXX on-demand video on WWE Network.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Most surprising thing in PRO WRESTLING history. Bar none.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The True Believer said:


> Headphone users, beware.


Besides mentioning Cena at the end, he's pretty spot on.


----------



## ericanderson (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Please just give it up already, this was Undertaker's streak and his decision to end it. He wanted it to end last night so that is what happened.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



watts63 said:


> Most surprising thing in PRO WRESTLING history. Bar none.


Hogan turning heel was much more monumental and shocking and had an astronomical impact on the business.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



crazypwny said:


> Does anyone have a video of the fan saying "you suck"?


I uploaded it just for you

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IicUlCeB6zA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

They actually did a great job of not over-building the match, with the streak seeming unbeatable. Even the fact that it was a lackluster match now makes sense. Everything pulled the audience into waiting on the inevitable finsher kick outs and Taker finally winning. Virtually nobody thought the streak was going to end in such a boring match, but it added an air of realism along with Lesnar being the guy who broke it.

That is one of the few surprises WWE had left to do since pretty much everything else has been done to death. I wonder how many people were in the know that it was happening? It must have been very few.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Lesnar Undertaker ending was best booking WWE in a long time*

Man I've been telling all my friends this exact thing LOL. It was PERFECT booking. It was the ONLY way to shock EVERYONE. Smarks, casuals, you name it. Lol Vince wins again. He had us ALL fooled.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



ThirtyYearFan said:


> Hogan turning heel was much more monumental and shocking and had an astronomical impact on the business.


It would've been if a certain commentator didn't give it away.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



ericanderson said:


> Please just give it up already, this was Undertaker's streak and his decision to end it. He wanted it to end last night so that is what happened.


It wasn't his streak anymore. It was the fans. Once again, no one gives a shit what the fans want. A horrific decision. End of.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Lesnar Undertaker ending was best booking WWE in a long time*

I think WWE got exactly what it wanted with that reaction. It was silent...stunned. I sat on my couch in disbelief. It created a buzz...people are still talking about it this morning. 
It possibly overshadowed Bryan a bit...
But I agree with you, the best single match booking in a long time.

The build-up, however, was horrendous. And now it makes sense why. Hindsight says they built it around the streak completely and made Lesnar look vulnerable just to shock the shit out of everyone.

Kudos to Vince, Taker, Paul...whoever else thought that gem up.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Yes Era said:


> There was no last minute nothing. The graphic read 21-1. It was no botch. No bullshit. Taker wanted Lesnar to win and by the booking, Taker dominating Lesnar for weeks, it was decided from the start.


Last minute as in within a week or two. No planning ahead of time. There was absolutely no effort put into this feud or storyline. It's like they got sick of the Streak and wanted to kill it off. This should've been a huge feud, match, and ending to close Wrestlemania. Instead it felt brushed to the side.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Is Lesnar the guy that beats the streak the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

Yes.

Shit Match that resulted in ending one of the best thing about wrestling, to one of the most spoiled babies in wrestling


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 46m
My thoughts go out to Taker, I realize what happened now and I apologize for publicly questioning the finish. That's all I'm going to say.

huh ???


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I Really don't know what people want any more.

Everyone was saying 

We want Brock vs Taker
We Get It
This feud is boring we know taker will win
Brock Wins
Wtf that's stupid why did a part-timer win worst decision EVER


Ok i understand being upset that the feud could have used a little more buildup and can even understand being upset over (apart timer) Ending the streak.

BUT why complain for all we know this was how taker wanted it and how taker scripted it.

Sure we could have had Reigns Beat taker next year or cena BUT why take that risk and getting a crowd PISSED at someone who is going 2 be with the company a long time/full time when they can USE Brock the beast we all know what he has achieved, and if crowd does shit on Brock it's ok because he's brought in as the big bad part time heel to boost ratings hell he could be signed up for a more days. 

We don't know anything yet so just wait a few weeks and see the direction this goes.
Taker is a pro and in my eyes this was him saying i can't give what people expect from me anymore EG WM 25 anymore so it's time to hang it up. Also telling everyone You Go Out of this business on your back No 1 is bigger than the company.

Also If this got more build up or went on Last ect then it would have really taken the spotlight from the young talent this way he got a nice spot on the card giving people enough time to get over it for Bryan's Moment.

ALSO IF Taker was going to lose wouldn't this have been the best mania 2 go out at WM 30 with someone that is so over can draw the crowd back into a match.

WrestleMania is all Making people FEEL that moment we got a some highs we got some lows and at the END we got what we wanted if you can't be happy at a time like this i don't know what 2 tell you.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



KO Bossy said:


> Guess the streak has been...Brock-en.


get out


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



watts63 said:


> It would've been if a certain commentator didn't give it away.


I agree on the commentator slip up but the actual thought and event itself of Hogan turning heel was epic and stunning and just basically turned the whole wrestling world upside down and played havoc on peoples emotions.

While it was a given possibility that the Undertaker could lose-the very vast majority of people did not really see Hogan's heel turn coming until maybe Heenan's comment.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Personally I prefer if Taker streak stay and remain unbeaten,but if he lose to my favorite wrestler whether it's Lesnar or The Rock,I wouldn't mind.Him losing to Lesnar is shocking indeed,but Lesnar is still one of my favorite,so I'm ok with it.


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Big Wiggle said:


> It wasn't his streak anymore. It was the fans. Once again, no one gives a shit what the fans want. A horrific decision. End of.


You are 100% wrong. It was Takers streak. He's the one with the broken down body, multiple divorces, and a life of pain ahead of him from his time spent entertaining US. How freaking selfish are you? Taker destroyed his body, missed his kids birthday parties, family gatherings, ruined marriages, etc just so he could be a wrestler and entertain us, the fans. And now, in his last match when he wants to do what is right by the business, to follow the tradition of "going out on your back", your gonna piss and moan cause "you didn't get what you wanted"? Come on man, grow up. This was 100% Takers decision to make. I'm sure Vince begged and pleaded with him not to do it. There is so much more money in the Streak staying alive than in the Streak ending. But Vince had to respect Takers wishes, it's HIS career, he should be able to end it how he wants without fans crying about whining about it.



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Last minute as in within a week or two. No planning ahead of time. There was absolutely no effort put into this feud or storyline. It's like they got sick of the Streak and wanted to kill it off. This should've been a huge feud, match, and ending to close Wrestlemania. Instead it felt brushed to the side.


You think it's a smart idea to end Mania 30 with the Streak ending? Are you crazy? Did you not see how suicidal some of those Taker marks looked last night? You think it would be a good idea to have that be the last thing the fans see before leaving, instead of a triumphant Daniel Bryan raising his titles while confetti falls? I wouldn't wait by your phone for WWE to call for booking advice sir. Yes the build could and should have been better, but you need to remember 3 things: 1. Brock couldn't touch Taker during the entire build because Taker is so fragile at this point they couldn't afford to risk injury 2. Pretty much every conceivable storyline for a Streak match has been used at this point. No matter why they did, it would seem like a repeat 3. We have no idea when Taker decided that this would be his last match. He could have easily been still considering whether to go through with ending the Streak up until late February. This was probably the hardest decision Taker ever made in his career, I can easily see him spending months thinking about it. Without knowing how the feud will finish, it's impossible to book the thing.

Just remember guys, we have no clue about all the behind the scenes stuff. Passing judgement on the Creative for the Streak match or Takers decision to lose without knowing for a fact what went down is folly. You're just making yourselves seem like whiners.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Is Lesnar the guy that beats the streak the biggest mistake in the history of WWE*

God, some of the Taker marks still think he was supposed to win. :lol


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



epbbi said:


> Yeah, it's called the WrestleMania XXX on-demand video on WWE Network.


Don't be a twat. I was there last night since NOLA is only three hours away from where I live. I went with a group, and one of the guys I was with always has to be _that_ guy and he had also said "you suck" to Taker at some point and I wanted to make sure he wasn't the prick everybody was hating on.



hardysno1fan said:


> I uploaded it just for you
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IicUlCeB6zA&feature=youtu.be


And I thank you. It's not one of the guys I went with, his voice was much higher pitched. Plus we were further back so I doubt it would've even carried that far.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

After about 16 hours it took someone dying to take #ThankYouTaker off the #1 trend.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Did anyone else catch the wink Brock gave Undertaker when he was on the ramp? Almost like he was saying "Thank you, i respect the hell out of you".


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



watts63 said:


> It would've been if a certain commentator didn't give it away.


In my opinion, Hennan didn't give it away, as he likely didn't know himself (WCW had a history of not telling any of the commentators besides Schiavone what was happening in the ring beforehand), even then, it was in Hennan's character to always dislike/distrust Hogan, so he didn't really spoil it. And that moment was incredibly shocking, I remember telling people the next day about the show and some of them didn't believe me at first lol.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Last time I was truly shocked was Rock beating Cena at Wrestlemania 28. I was 100% he was going to lose in Miami.

- Vic


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



Rick_James said:


> In my opinion, Hennan didn't give it away, as he likely didn't know himself (WCW had a history of not telling any of the commentators besides Schiavone what was happening in the ring beforehand), even then, it was in Hennan's character to always dislike/distrust Hogan, so he didn't really spoil it. And that moment was incredibly shocking, I remember telling people the next day about the show and some of them didn't believe me at first lol.


Hogan's heel turn was the wrestling version of boxing's Douglas beating Tyson. It was as if the world was turned upside down and nothing made sense anymore.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...in_Event_More_on_The_Undertaker_s_Streak.html



> - There were rumors among the talent backstage at WrestleMania XXX that The Undertaker was supposed to kick out or that the finish to his match with Brock Lesnar was botched but as we've noted, that's not the case. The finish was planned but was kept from people even very high up in WWE's marketing and production departments. WWE officials were very afraid of the finish leaking and it's said only a small circle of 4-6 people were aware.
> 
> Vince McMahon actually missed the WrestleMania main event and Daniel Bryan's big win because he left his post to ride with Taker to the hospital in the back of the ambulance. Vince left it up to Triple H and Stephanie McMahon to run the rest of the show, all while playing a role in the main event as well.
> 
> Source: PWInsider


Brock Lesnar also accompanied Taker to the hospital according other reports


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

As a Taker mark, it still saddens me that the most impressive thing about his entire career is now over. 

That said, the man must be a millionaire 15 or 20 times over now, he commands the highest level of respect and has the most amazing legacy - he is a company man until the very last. I will miss him dearly, and I hope that he accepts a Flair-like send off because its no less than he deserves.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...in_Event_More_on_The_Undertaker_s_Streak.html


Sums it all up - the boss left the biggest and most important event in his calendar to go to the hospital with his most loyal of employees.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

ThirtyYearFan said:


> Hogan turning heel was much more monumental and shocking and had an astronomical impact on the business.



No it wasn't. Hogan turning was a bigger moment, but more shocking? Lololol absolutely not. Hogans turn It created buzz whereas Taker losing to Lesnar featured thousands in legit shock.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

I don't think I ever felt like that during my entire years of watching wrestling.
Granted, I'm pretty young and missed big moments like the screwjob and Hulk Hogan turning, but man, it felt like the air was sucked out of the room when Taker lost.

You could literally see the soul get sucked out of the audience.
It was truly a shocking and "Holy shit..." moment. The feeling of "What just happened..." carried with me all the way to the main event.

Even after Mania ended, I was in shock and awe of what WWE actually did.

Pretty large balls these guys showcased last night for going through with it.

But Taker is old school to the end. If this is indeed his last match, he ended it on his back like the old greats used to do.

Shame it didn't feel much like a send off though. Hopefully that will be remedied tonight.

That man deserves a proper farewell.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> If everybody thought like that you would have a terrible crowd in attendance.
> 
> You want people invested & being saddened by shit, angered by shit etc.
> 
> Watch a Ric Flair match from the 80's and see how bad people wanted that man to get his ass whooped. I don't want a bunch of behind the scene ****** personally.


Im referring more to people walking out of an event and crying over it. Yes, I was shocked as hell and its weird to see the streak end but it's nothing to cry over. At the end of the day, this is still just pro-wrestling.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



> This was kept from just about everyone but betting odds started to change shortly before the show began.


Can someone say more on this?


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It is. 

New young superstar should have ended it not Brock. Seriously I dont believe it. They ruined a good chance to create star, now... Meh..


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



JY57 said:


> Brock Lesnar also accompanied Taker to the hospital according other reports


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww <3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Zappers said:


> Problem with that is that this last match, people (beyond the loss) were complaining about how the match itself was a little lame. Due to Undertakers years of injuries and the fact that he's getting old now.
> 
> What you got with a Sting Vs Taker match, 2 OLD guys having a match, not next month, but a year from now. Both will be even more SLOWER. You have to have at least one "in shape" guy to keep the match from being a total disaster.
> 
> And then you got the "not as many people as you think" know who Sting is. That's right, I said it. Take RVD for example, I guarantee the current wrestling world knows more who he is than Sting. Especially the younger fans under 15 have zero clue who Sting is. And especially fans that never saw TNA. To them Sting hasn't been on TV since 2001. I used RVD as example, because he has always worked and was multiple promotion including WWE. Yet even he has to be introduced to many young fans. To say here's Sting, is like Who? Unless your over 20 years old you really don't much about Sting and what he has accomplished in his career.


You are not wrong there. If they want to have this match and make it magical, they are going to have to spend some time this year rebuilding Taker and A Lot of time putting Sting over in video packages and live TV time. It can be done, they are good with video packages and reworking/retelling history to their advantage so given a year I am sure they could get the crowd into that match. And with Sting quite likely being far far more willing to work with Taker on practicing the match before it happens I can see this being a great last match for both of them, if they build it decently and don't try to get too crazy with the spots in the ring.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Can't believe this is how it might end for Taker. Initially I thought it was ridiculous, but depending what they do with Brock it could be huge. Could also be huge if Sting came in, challenged Taker at WM31 so now it wasn't a guarantee Taker would win. I thought his last match would be at WM32 in Dallas, but now he'll probably be headlining the Hall of Fame class that year. 

He's one of the greatest ever and the true emotion so many people had at the result of that one match just proves how impactful his legendary career has been. I think a lot of folks thought going into last night knew they're either be overcome with joy if DB won or anger if DB lost but I think the Taker loss just changed everyone's mindset. Like King said, the wind was taken out of the sails.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

People shitted on Batista for coming back and taking spots from Full timers, but when Lesnar breaks the streak they dont seem to care lol, what a waste of streak break...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> After about 16 hours it took someone dying to take #ThankYouTaker off the #1 trend.



Who died?


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> No it wasn't. Hogan turning was a bigger moment, but more shocking? Lololol absolutely not. Hogans turn It created buzz whereas Taker losing to Lesnar featured thousands in legit shock.


It depends on how you define shocked. The fact that fans were throwing things into the ring during Hogan's heel turn shows just how shocked and dismayed people were that such a thing could even happen.
I think people were shocked in a way that they became disgusted of sorts because they could not in a million years have believed that the very hero and embodiment of good guy in Hogan could all of a sudden turn his back on the fans and berate them.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Who died?


Corey Feldman.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



FabioLight said:


> People shitted on Batista for coming back and taking spots from Full timers, but when Lesnar breaks the streak they dont seem to care lol, what a waste of streak break...


Undertaker chooses who breaks his streak. Big difference - if anything its an honor for Taker to hand that over to any man and Taker must think pretty highly of them to do so.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



RyanPelley said:


> Corey Feldman.




And on a side note..
http://www.forbes.com/sites/brianso...wittersf&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
See break the streak and stock falls 19%
tisk tisk tisk!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



FabioLight said:


> People shitted on Batista for coming back and taking spots from Full timers, but when Lesnar breaks the streak they dont seem to care lol, what a waste of streak break...


If you read other relevant threads, you'll see people do care.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



FabioLight said:


> People shitted on Batista for coming back and taking spots from Full timers, but when Lesnar breaks the streak they dont seem to care lol, what a waste of streak break...


Which only shows how fucking stupid some are, Batista is a former world-champion, a main-event-guy and a full-timer. Why should that even be a problem?

Brock Lesnar is the man though, only one besides Cena that was qualified enough to even threaten the streak.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Domingo123 said:


> It is.
> 
> New young superstar should have ended it not Brock. Seriously I dont believe it. They ruined a good chance to create star, now... Meh..




There is no young star out there that could end the streak, and the closet guys are 2 to 3 years away from being groomed for that kind of rub. Plus the Undertaker is finished.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TJC93 said:


> Who died?


Peaches Geldof


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



ashley678 said:


> Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 46m
> My thoughts go out to Taker, I realize what happened now and I apologize for publicly questioning the finish. That's all I'm going to say.
> 
> huh ???


Whats this about then /\ /\ /\

Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 1h
My thoughts go out to Taker, I realize what happened now and I apologize for publicly questioning the finish. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Was it the right call? I don't know, only time will tell. I know a lot of people were saying that Undertaker can't wrestle anymore, so maybe it's for the best. Maybe, but maybe he just needed a different opponent that Brock. Other's say it was good move because it was shocking. Shocking, yes, but that doesn't mean it was good. It might end up being the a twist ending at the end of a movie. You're stunned at first, but looking back later, you realize it just didn't make any sense. That depends on what they do with Brock from now on. As far as I know, his contract is up next WM. Is that enough time to use him, assuming he doesn't re-sign? 

Was Brock the right person to end it? Again, time will tell. If that really was Undertaker's last match, then I'm a sad man. I've always been a fan of his. He was the one who originally drew me into pro-wrestling. I think he deserved to go out in a better way, but maybe that just wasn't possible. If that wasn't his last match though, then maybe it was the right decision. Any future matches he has will seem like more of a toss-up, and as much as I loved The Streak, their is only so much you can do with it. 

In recent months, I've been swayed to the opinion that The Streak should end, though I would have preferred it be done by Bray Wyatt. Heck, I'd prefer John Cena, who at least I know will be around for the long-term and has a passion for the industry. i guess my feelings are that although I think the Streak should have ended, I'm not happy with how it was done. But, 'oh well', we'll all learn to live with it. If that really was his last match, then bravo to the Phenom for a great, long-career. Me and others around the world will always be glad he lasted as long as he did.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



The Rabid Wolverine said:


> You think it's a smart idea to end Mania 30 with the Streak ending? Are you crazy? Did you not see how suicidal some of those Taker marks looked last night? You think it would be a good idea to have that be the last thing the fans see before leaving, instead of a triumphant Daniel Bryan raising his titles while confetti falls? I wouldn't wait by your phone for WWE to call for booking advice sir. Yes the build could and should have been better, but you need to remember 3 things: 1. Brock couldn't touch Taker during the entire build because Taker is so fragile at this point they couldn't afford to risk injury 2. Pretty much every conceivable storyline for a Streak match has been used at this point. No matter why they did, it would seem like a repeat 3. We have no idea when Taker decided that this would be his last match. He could have easily been still considering whether to go through with ending the Streak up until late February. This was probably the hardest decision Taker ever made in his career, I can easily see him spending months thinking about it. Without knowing how the feud will finish, it's impossible to book the thing.


Were you watching the same show as me? The Streak match COMPLETELY overshadowed Bryans' win. It's actually a testament to how over Bryan is that he still managed to get the reaction he did. And you don't need to be "touching Taker" to build up a good feud with him. They didn't even need to center it around the idea of the Streak so much, last year for example it was more personal when they brought it the Paul Bearer stuff. Regardless of when Taker came up with the idea to lose doesn't excuse the poor build, just explain it. If he wasn't ready to do it this year until the last minute then they should've held out and waited to do it next year and do it right.


----------



## christhomas622 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

As far as what I've seen when I was watching live as it was happening, definitely. 










That said it all. I was legitimately stunned for a good 10-15 seconds. The initial silence made me think it was going to get reversed and then...nothing. Surprising, to say the least.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



S.MACK said:


> Whats this about then


He said it should of gone to Reigns and stuff at the time


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

This was the perfect WrestleMania for Taker to lose at because it made the crowd think anything could happen during the triple threat main event that really only had 1 possible ending.

Yeah, I'm going to miss Taker, but I'm glad there won't be anymore Streak matches. Between Taker's declining health and the overkill in the HBK and HHH matches, they've basically become a collection of tropes that you can call with your eyes closed.

There's this thing I heard once said about the modern blockbuster movie business: "When you spend hundreds of millions of dollars on a movie, you have to save the world." I think the same sort of logic has come to apply to the Streak over the last 5 years. When the main selling point of your biggest show of the year is the Streak, then those matches have to be these epic life-or-death struggles with a dozen finishers and over-the-top dramatic selling and whatnot. It's not enough to just have a good match, every stop must be pulled out. But there are only so many stops.

I think they probably took that type of match as far as they could in the HIAC match at 28, and it's been diminishing returns ever since.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

the match was good and i was surprised that the streak was broken either way im still a huge taker fan and respect him for all he has done for the business


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I've said about all I've wanted to say on the subject. Last thing I want to say is that I think they're going to really, really regret this booking decision down the line.


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



wjd1989 said:


> Sums it all up - the boss left the biggest and most important event in his calendar to go to the hospital with his most loyal of employees.



My thoughts exactly. Taker is the ultimate professional wrestler. People should be looking back fondly on his years, the Streak, and his legacy in the WWE instead of bitching about "not getting what they want". Would I have booked the whole thing differently? Sure, but I'm not Taker and I sure as hell am not Vince. They had their reasons for doing things the way they did them, so out of respect for one of the greatest wrestlers to ever walk the face of this Earth, I'm going to accept things as they are, no complaints.

Think about how lucky we even were to have the Streak, all it would have taken is one time early on for Vince or Taker to decide "hey, I think I'll put Kane over at WM 14" or "Hey, Hunter deserves this win at WM 17" and then there would have been no Streak at all, dead before it even started. We got SO lucky we got to experience "The Streak" from WM 21-WM30. Think about all the classic matches, the incredible tombstone kick out at WM 25, HBK going out fighting at WM 26, or a fired up Batista tearing the house down with Taker and stealing the show at WM 23 because they felt disrespected at not being in the Main Event? Those are priceless memories and priceless matches I for one will never forget. 

My point is this: I think we in the IWC should show some fucking class. Quit your bitching, and just appreciate what we have. Be thankful Taker chose to wreck his body during a 20+ year career to give us countless hours of entertainment. Long live the Deadman.

BESTFORBUSINESS- yes I watched the Show. Did you see the entire crowd chanting "YES!" While confetti fell and Bryan stood tall with the titles? You did right? Yea, not an ounce of his moment being overshadowed. Yes the crowd was still a bit shaken for the first 10 minutes, but once Hunter came down and the crowd sensed Bryan might be screwed again, they were FULLY invested in the proceedings. I've spoken with a bunch of people who were there and they said the same thing. Wanna talk about getting overshadowed? If Bryan had his moment then Taker came out and lost. That is how it could have been overshadowed.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



S.MACK said:


> Whats this about then


Apparently, Taker injured his neck when Brock gave him that single leg takedown on the outside of the ring. After that spot, Taker really seemed out of it and wasn't really giving it his all. My guess is that Waltman must've thought Taker was phoning it in out of laziness but then realized that Taker was hurt and couldn't compete at 100%.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Yes. Never, ever thought it'd be beaten


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I was suprised it ended. I wished they made the match a bit longer though


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> *I've said about all I've wanted to say on the subject. * Last thing I want to say is that I think they're going to really, really regret this booking decision down the line.


And based on all of that, I have a feeling you're never drinking Mountain Dew again. :


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The True Believer said:


> And based on all of that, I have a feeling you're never drinking Mountain Dew again. :


DDP has shown me the light, I'm sticking away from soft drinks. WWE just made it easier.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Huge twist. I was in shock. WWE needs to do more things like this.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Let's say this, if Undertaker won would anyone have remembered this match?

This is a historic event that people will remember and really has elevated Brock. It's cool and unpredictable. Now we need an Undertaker's coffin on a pole-match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

i can't believe some people used to think Undertaker is Mr WrestleMani

Taker vs Brock was one of the worst matches ever at WM


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



CJohn3:16 said:


> Huge twist. I was in shock. WWE needs to do more things like this.



Yea because there are more things as big as "The Streak" in wrestling. Be real man, that moment when Brock won is the most shocking thing to happen in wrestling history. It could never be duplicated or replicated.


----------



## THe NoMaD (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

It was sad to see the streak end in a 2/5 star match with a 1/5 build up. 

Taker was more than a streak but that doesn't mean the streak had to end. It was painful to watch.

As for those laughing at people leaving. Not everyone cares about Daniel Bryan. I didn't leave but the rest of the show was deflated and what little interest I had in the main event was gone.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



FabioLight said:


> People shitted on Batista for coming back and taking spots from Full timers, but when Lesnar breaks the streak they dont seem to care lol, what a waste of streak break...


did you read the forums after Taker lost? or did you just turn a blind eye to the countless people saying how stupid it was for the Streak to end this way?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Paying for a Wrestlemania ticket and walking out before the main event whether you want to watch it or not is retarded.

EVERYBODY put this match as the one they gave no fucks about so to walk out because of it is laughable


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*










Michelle McCool's Reaction once The Streak Ended


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Abso fucking lutely. I was watching the show sort of half assed because the match was shit and i figured i knew the ending. When that 3rd count hit i went numb and stayed that way for the rest of the show. I had no idea what to think or feel, judging by the crowd shots and reactions on here neither did anybody else. They took the one thing in WWE that felt "protected" and "safe" and shattered it. When was the last time watching professional wrestling when you felt even remotely close to this?


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The True Believer said:


> Apparently, Taker injured his neck when Brock gave him that single leg takedown on the outside of the ring. After that spot, Taker really seemed out of it and wasn't really giving it his all. My guess is that Waltman must've thought Taker was phoning it in out of laziness but then realized that Taker was hurt and couldn't compete at 100%.


This makes a ton of sense to me. I havent read but the last page of this thread so this has probably been brought up but i was very surprised at all the talking between taker and brock during this match. Especially considering how taker supposedly brings his opponents in for WM matches to get them down pat. 

I thought two things,either taker got hurt, or another very far fetched scenerio where taker didn't tell brock until the match had started he was putting him over, obviously thats a huge stretch but imagine how much more amazing that would have made the moment for Brock as well. 

THey had a few spots where they were talking to each other for at least 10 seconds, and at the very end you could hear taker say reverse to a F5 in the final spot, which just seemed off if they had already gone over the match prior in detail.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



ThirtyYearFan said:


> It depends on how you define shocked. The fact that fans were throwing things into the ring during Hogan's heel turn shows just how shocked and dismayed people were that such a thing could even happen.
> I think people were shocked in a way that they became disgusted of sorts because they could not in a million years have believed that the very hero and embodiment of good guy in Hogan could all of a sudden turn his back on the fans and berate them.


But remember one of the main reasons Hogan turned heel is because he wasn't as popular as it used to be and was stale. Hulk needed to change to stay relevant, Taker didn't need to lose the streak. He could've walked off into sunset and no one would complain. Did the Hogan turn made a bigger impact on the wrestling world, hell yeah... but... Hogan didn't hurt me as a kid then it did as a grown man. I was angry when Hulk turned, but when Taker lost... it felt like I was witnessing a funeral.



> While it was a given possibility that the Undertaker could lose-the very vast majority of people did not really see Hogan's heel turn coming until maybe Heenan's comment.


The few people that said that Lesnar would win, it was a prediction. When Heenan said who side is he on, it was a spoiler. You can tell by Dusty Rhodes' reaction to it.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*







Any one else thought it was cool the match ended the exact same way as their Hell in a Cell match from 2002?? Even back then people didn't expect Taker to lose clean to Bork :brock


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Well the whole "Brock isn't booked strong enough" thing is probably dead forever now, right? He's got 5 wins to 2 losses, the 2 losses he basically needed to get murdered in the ring to stay down. And of course one of his wins is over the streak which is just incredible

I really hope Taker and Brock come out tnite. They arent being advertised but I feel like it wont be enough to just have Heyman, as magical as Heyman is likely to be


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I thought Taker losing was completely fine. Now sure-they COULD of used that to get someone else over such as Roman Reigns or Bray Wyatt or whatever.. But that would of felt cheap. Him losing to a former UFC champion makes sense. 

The shockwave of his loss was immense-with the 21-1 sign in the background for 5 minutes as he stumbled up ramp and apparently to the hospital.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I think it could have been one of the most shocking moments in wrestling history! Everyone just expected Taker to kick out at two but when the ref made it to three it was just too hard to believe the streak had just ended so suddenly and that's what made it so memorable! The only thing I don't like is it kind of makes the streak look meaningless in some ways.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



wjd1989 said:


> Sums it all up - the boss left the biggest and most important event in his calendar to go to the hospital with his most loyal of employees.


So....Vince has a heart, huh? That shows how much he values Taker, surely.

As much as we are all in pain right now, something inside me tells me no one is suffering more than Vince McMahon.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

to anyone who thinks they should have kept the streak undefeated, it was getting predictable and boring. After every Royal Rumble, it was like "So who is going to lose to Undertaker this year?" I'm a big Undertaker fan, and I'm glad they ended the streak.

Best. Wrestlemania. Moment. Ever.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

Still can't believe it. 

I seriously wish I could relive that moment. Funny thing is right before Brock hit that 3rd F5 I quickly joked to my brother about how Taker was going to lose because they would do some shit like that and he ends up pinning him 1,2,3. 

I wish I could have been at the Arena. I love how they didn't play Brocks music until like 5 minutes after he won. Just let the moment play out with crowd gazing in silence and disbelief.


----------



## THe NoMaD (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



TJC93 said:


> Paying for a Wrestlemania ticket and walking out before the main event whether you want to watch it or not is retarded.
> 
> EVERYBODY put this match as the one they gave no fucks about so to walk out because of it is laughable


Obviously people did care about it or they wouldn't have walked out. Why is it wrong for people to leave something that is no longer enjoyable to them. Surely the retarded thing to do is suffer through something just because you bought a ticket. You never left a football match early when losing? If not then that, like me, makes you a sucker for punishment.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

If they wanted to end the streak and give the rub to somebody, Bray Wyatt was the guy. 26 years old, a gimmick that makes him the dark character of the next years, has beaten Daniel Bryan(most over babyface in the company) clean and had not lost at Wrestlemania before. 

I don't know how Brock Lesnar, the guy who lost last year and was humiliated in Raw one thousand times by Big Show, is the right man.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

What next for Brock? Surely not the same as normal, not after this.

I hope Taker is alright. I don't really want that to be my last image of him.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



SP103 said:


> I thought Taker losing was completely fine. Now sure-they COULD of used that to get someone else over such as Roman Reigns or Bray Wyatt or whatever.. But that would of felt cheap. Him losing to a former UFC champion makes sense.
> 
> The shockwave of his loss was immense-with the 21-1 sign in the background for 5 minutes as he stumbled up ramp and apparently to the hospital.





The problem I have with A Roman Reigns or a Bray Wyatt challenging the streak is that 1) That looking about 2-4 years down the road for both of them. Bray Wyatt is working is first real feud with John Cena and Roman Reigns hasn't even worked a single program with anyone yet.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Just because 'Taker may have choosen Brock to end the streak, doesn't mean I have to like it. I hate it. I will always look back on it in disgust and nothing will change that. It bothers me that someone who doesn't give a rats ass about the business broke the streak but it annoys me even more that the match in which it was broken sucked ass.

Think about it. This was Undertaker's worst 'Mania match eight years. This match will probably end up in the bottom 5 of his WM matches. Maybe some of it had to do with 'Takers injury early on but according to reports the match was done 100% to what it was booked to be. Awful. And I hate the garbage that no one was as big a threat as Brock. Reigns/Shield, Bryan, Wyatts could have all done it. Punk, HHH and HBK were more credible threats (far bigger legends) same would go for Sting. Even Cena would have been a far better choice, and I used to think he would be the worst to do it. Damn, was I wrong.

I really hope 'Taker does at least NOT end his career also with last night's match and he goes on to face Sting next year to cap off both their careers in a potential all-time classic...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



jarrelka said:


> Oh hell yeah. I think ive watched more wrestling then arguably anybody. Freaking 70s japanese, 1950s nwa all the way to the 2010s. Mexican, indyshit you name it. Last night was wow. I was watching the match feeling bored. Had little sleep so I was kinda tired. *After Lesnar hit that f5 I thought to myself how many false finishes is this match going to have jeez and then all of a sudden he hits the three count and I immiediatly paused.* Thinking what the hell am I hallucinating but no I wasnt.
> 
> That was 4 hours ago I watched it and im still hyped as hell. That and the mainevent put wrestlemania 30 up there in the top 3-5 manias of all time. The best since 20.
> 
> Maybe Hogan turning was bigger in the longrun but I watched that and it didnt have the same chocking feeling as Lesnar of all people ending the streak.


Exactly my reaction


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

It would be awesome if Brock was full time, but he isn't. He won't be with the company in 5 years. He left the company for nearly a decade and get's The Streak. I lost a whole shit load of respect for The Undertaker. He is the one talent I thought knew the business. This isn't a rub for Lesnar in the least bit. It won't elevate his status at all. If Taker had plans on not going undefeated he should have given the win to these two folks.

*The Rock - *Why? Yes, he is not a full time person, but he isn't Brock Lesnar either. In fact he is a much bigger deal than Brock will ever be. The Rock is a 3rd generation superstar with real wrestling lineage and his own legacy. He defeated Cena and his next move should have been to end The Streak. Taker has never faced The Rock at WM. The Rock is easily one of the most well known stars in the business and in Hollywood.

*Bray Wyatt - *I know he hasn't been on much, but he'll be around while Lesnar will be retired. Wyatt could have used this push more than The Rock. Bray's character is already associated with the Dark Side, or twisted soul. The character that he is playing would have made sense to have achieved victory over a legend like Taker. Wyatt would have been the ultimate heel had a story been created where he challenges The Streak.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

They should have never let the streak go this far in the first place because now this is whhat people will think of when they think of the streak.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I wonder if only Vince and Undertaker knew he would lose til Wrestlemania. Then Vince told Brock and the ref right before the match was set to start. It seemed like commentary and whatnot were as stunned as we were. I don't think anyone was let in on it to keep it from leaking then we saw their honest reactions...which was stunned silence.


----------



## SameerPrehistorica (Jan 14, 2010)

*Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*

Taker vs Kane - Wrestlemania 14 is one of my few favorite matches and in my opinion that is the only Wrestlemania match where Taker's opponent was very strong and dominating overall in the match which is Kane.If the streak had to be ended before,i have no problem in seeing Kane ending it.The old Masked Kane.Sure he is perfect for it.But even though i always thought that the Undertaker's streak don't need to end.He should have retired without the Streak ending.Anyway..

I was disappointed after seeing his Wrestlemania 30 match with Brock.I won't watch Wrestlemania here after. It is the only PPV i remember to watch and that is because if an Undertaker match involve in it.I don't know how to explain it that after seeing the streak is over,i just feel like i no longer have the need to watch wrestling even though rarely i watch WWE.I feel like some kind of bomb fell on the interest i had in watching wrestling sometimes.Anyway..

I first started watching wrestling from 98,Taker was in his prime.He became my first favorite wrestler.He was big and so athletic for his size.Imagine 99 Ministry Taker vs Brock..Wow.The Ministry Taker would be somewhat bigger than Brock.

The different bad ass attires he wears with those amazing Entrance.I will not forget those. LONG LIVE THE LEGENDARY PHENOM. I LOVE YOU UNDERTAKER...

How many of you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



WrayBryatt said:


> I'm not mad lesnar won, its just like wth. The finish came out of no where. It was as if undertaker called an audible and said, alright this match is getting no fanfare, lets just go home, fuck it. I'm hurt so lets just go home.


The entire match was built around Taker blowing up and trying to scratch out a win(cause he's Taker) with the announcers setting it up as they went. They did everything but flash it in bright letters before it happened. Up to and including Brock originally having Taker in the Tombstone position before swapping him to his left shoulder for the Final F5.

It was a lot of things, but the finish being 'out of nowhere' is not one of them.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



Unknown2013 said:


> I wonder if only Vince and Undertaker knew he would lose til Wrestlemania. Then Vince told Brock and the ref right before the match was set to start. It seemed like commentary and whatnot were as stunned as we were. I don't think anyone was let in on it to keep it from leaking then we saw their honest reactions...which was stunned silence.


Like i said earlier i would not be surprised at all if something like this happened, it seriously seemed like they were changing a lot of the match from the get go and yes Heyman is awesome at what he does, but holy shit was his reaction HOF.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

On another note, 18 hours after the match ended and #ThankYouTaker is still being flooded with messages that show no sign of even halting.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



The Rabid Wolverine said:


> My thoughts exactly. Taker is the ultimate professional wrestler. People should be looking back fondly on his years, the Streak, and his legacy in the WWE instead of bitching about "not getting what they want". Would I have booked the whole thing differently? Sure, but I'm not Taker and I sure as hell am not Vince. They had their reasons for doing things the way they did them, so out of respect for one of the greatest wrestlers to ever walk the face of this Earth, I'm going to accept things as they are, no complaints.
> 
> Think about how lucky we even were to have the Streak, all it would have taken is one time early on for Vince or Taker to decide "hey, I think I'll put Kane over at WM 14" or "Hey, Hunter deserves this win at WM 17" and then there would have been no Streak at all, dead before it even started. We got SO lucky we got to experience "The Streak" from WM 21-WM30. Think about all the classic matches, the incredible tombstone kick out at WM 25, HBK going out fighting at WM 26, or a fired up Batista tearing the house down with Taker and stealing the show at WM 23 because they felt disrespected at not being in the Main Event? Those are priceless memories and priceless matches I for one will never forget.
> 
> ...


Honestly, it's this attitude that grinds my nerves. You can show class without accepting everything that comes along. You can respectfully disagree. But no, these days if you're not fully behind WWE's actions, and are actually making valid, honest points as to why, people tell you that need to "shut up, stop whining, and be thankful." I'm very thankful for what Taker's done. So thankful, in fact, that I hate to see something like this happen to him. I'm really, really, _really_ tired of being told that I have to blindly follow WWE's every passing whim, when my own personal experiences with the product and the wrestling business in general have only served to justify my opinions. "Showing class" and "being thankful" for Taker's career does not mean that I have to support everything he does.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



The Rabid Wolverine said:


> You are 100% wrong. It was Takers streak. He's the one with the broken down body, multiple divorces, and a life of pain ahead of him from his time spent entertaining US. How freaking selfish are you? Taker destroyed his body, missed his kids birthday parties, family gatherings, ruined marriages, etc just so he could be a wrestler and entertain us, the fans. And now, in his last match when he wants to do what is right by the business, to follow the tradition of "going out on your back", your gonna piss and moan cause "you didn't get what you wanted"? Come on man, grow up. This was 100% Takers decision to make. I'm sure Vince begged and pleaded with him not to do it. There is so much more money in the Streak staying alive than in the Streak ending. But Vince had to respect Takers wishes, it's HIS career, he should be able to end it how he wants without fans crying about whining about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post, seriously.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

*Were they justified in ending the Streak?*

Give us your argument???

I, for one, didn't want the Streak to end (that was just the taker mark in me) but I totally get that it would be time to go on sooner or later. If Lesnar's gonna be the guy to do it, he better be full time now. Was this Takers call? Should it have been next year?? Reactions??


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Yeah, that's my theory. It could explain why people thought it was botch at first because the guy that rings the bell, announcer, Paul, Cole, Lawler and JBL didn't know he would lose. Only UT, Brock and Ref.


----------



## Rob Harlem (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

I think the problem must people have with Lesnar breaking the streak is now they don't know everything. They don't know if was a quick call in the ring, planned out for years, or if Taker decided before the show. They don't know who else could have been up to break the streak. Kayfabe is not dead. It is surely alive, and you thought that the internet age and spoilers let you in on everything. It's not true. The business still has it's secrets, and we are all still outsiders. You can know their real names and meet them, read dirt sheets, become friends with insiders...... but in the end.... you only know what they let get out and what they tell you. 

Sidenote: Also, you realize CM Punk was one of those guys too. You're not going to get a lot out of him either. You didn't get a lot out of him when he left with the belt. And you aren't getting anything out of him right now. He may be the "Voice of the Voiceless" but he knows when to put down the mic and keep his lips tight. 

Taker takes the business very seriously and Brock is one of those guys that you don't hear much about his life and doesn't say a lot to the media (even in the UFC), so now have two guys you're not going to get much out of in the first place, keep this secret and then plot it out with little build-up, and everyone expecting a festival of carnage that Undertaker does "Old School", takes a couple finishers, sits-up after taking a big move.... and Tombstones him and Taker wins...... And instead, both of his attempts at "Old School" were thwarted, he sat up after his own pinfall attempt (I even went "that's weird") and he took 3 of Brocks finishers, and just gave everything he had and it wasn't enough. He gave us a show. That he wanted us to see him get the shit beat out of him but go out a warrior and walk himself out. 

The match was symbolic and well-scripted to look more like a shoot than a work. Taker is the old veteran that is wrestling once a year giving us epic matches and now he's facing this big strong legitimate beast and he just doesn't have it anymore. There is bigger, stronger, meaner guy who is now taking over..... He beat one of the all-time greats, physically and overcame Undertaker mentally. He took all of his best shots. It was slow and methodical, because they wanted the crowd quiet when Brock was on the attack because no one believed he would win it so they didn't care, and when the Undertaker would turn the tide or pull off something desperate, the crowd would sense..... "Okay, here we go it's all coming together just like knew it would"

It was a great match in terms of storytelling with just Brock, Taker, Heyman, and a ref. It was an old school physically brutal brawl. The bad guy won. And everyone was shocked. Thats your payoff as a fan. A real, legit badass fucks up an old badass who gives everything he got, but it's not enough to keep the mystique and aura of the man he once was. 

And that my friend..... is Pro Wrestling......... Not Sports Entertainment.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Yup. And I MISSED IT LOL. I had no expectations for the match. The build up sucked. I went for a drive to get some coffee and make it back for the main event. When I came home I still had Mania running on my laptop, and had no idea Brock won. Then I refreshed my tab on here, and was stunned. I tried to immediately find a video, but couldn't until after the show was over. All I can say is kudos WWE. And especially to Taker. I wish so much I hadn't left for the match. I am still in disbelief. Wish I could have seen it, but that's my fault. I just thought it was going to be another win for Taker.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*

The match itself, while terrible, isn't the worst bullshit of this debacle. Brock being part time isn't the worst bullshit either. Both of those combined make it absolute shit but what takes it to legendary "fuck that horseshit" level is the fact it overshadows every other moment on the card and guys like Cesaro and Bryan now only get to look back and go "yeah.. I was on the card the day the streak ended". Fuck everyone involved in that booking that not only failed to build a new star, but it cut the legs out from beneath guys that actually had good moments but now will never escape the dark cloud that shit left on the night.

That is what pisses me off the most.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

I don't think the announcers didn't know who would win until the final pinfall. Maybe they didn't know all day, maybe they heard it through their headset right before the entrances? I think Vince, Steph, Triple H, Brock and Undertaker knew in advance and perhaps a couple others like the announcers were clued in right before/during the show.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



mr21gf said:


> I think it could have been one of the most shocking moments in wrestling history! Everyone just expected Taker to kick out at two but when the ref made it to three it was just too hard to believe the streak had just ended so suddenly and that's what made it so memorable! The only thing I don't like is it kind of makes the streak look meaningless in some ways.


Yeah... but screw the streak, it was just a selling gimmick.

Takers legend will live forever.

If was Taker I would want people remember me for my outsanding career not 22 matches. His legacy is much greater than the streak and people tend to forget that.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



PaulHBK said:


> Just because 'Taker may have choosen Brock to end the streak, doesn't mean I have to like it. I hate it. *I will always look back on it in disgust and nothing will change that.* It bothers me that someone who doesn't give a rats ass about the business broke the streak but it annoys me even more that the match in which it was broken sucked ass.


That's fine man. It should be a divisive event, and the streak was always kayfabe that marks gleefully ate, and I'm sure they'll boo Lesnar until the end of time for it(which is perfect). And if you know anything about the business, going out on his back was the only true way for The Undertaker to finish his career.

All great wrestlers leave on their back because it always puts someone else over and keeps as much heat(which at its core is the business having invested in them) as possible in the business.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

*Last night WWE made it very clear that Shock Value isn't everything*

Undertaker lost his streak in the worst match of the night, with an anti-climatic ending.

If the streak was to end, the match should have had climax, should have been main event and should have been a great match.

Since streak should have ended in main event, it shouldn't have happened tonight, as Daniel Bryan was going to main event and close this show no matter what, it was his night.

should have saved it for a better year, should have happened at a better match.

The shock of the streak ending doesn't change how poor it was, even the divas match was better than the Brock/Taker match(not that I'm sexist, just saying two legends should have a better match, more than the current folks, Divas and Males. even the Battle Royal was better)

So shock value only works when the shock has good things to go with it, if everything else is poor, the shock works, but wouldn't be effective in that it made a good moment, it was bad quality moment, streak ends after a bad match.

-


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Were they justified in ending the Streak?*

They could have ended the streak anytime in the past 3 years and it would have been justified. The problem with last night is that there was not nearly enough build up, the match itself was hot garbage, and Lesnar is a part time talent who has been mishandled since his return.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



PaulHBK said:


> Just because 'Taker may have choosen Brock to end the streak, doesn't mean I have to like it. I hate it. I will always look back on it in disgust and nothing will change that. It bothers me that someone who doesn't give a rats ass about the business broke the streak but it annoys me even more that the match in which it was broken sucked ass.
> 
> Think about it. This was Undertaker's worst 'Mania match eight years. This match will probably end up in the bottom 5 of his WM matches. Maybe some of it had to do with 'Takers injury early on but according to reports the match was done 100% to what it was booked to be. Awful. And I hate the garbage that no one was as big a threat as Brock. Reigns/Shield, Bryan, Wyatts could have all done it. *Punk, HHH and HBK were more credible threats (far bigger legends)* same would go for Sting. Even Cena would have been a far better choice, and I used to think he would be the worst to do it. Damn, was I wrong.


Damn good thing that they dont come to you then isnt it? WWE isnt about pleasing you. Bottom 5? So this match was in the same league as Snuka, jake, Giant Gonzalez, Boss Man, King Kong Bundy, A-Train and Big Show, etc? GTFO Reigns/Wyatt/Bryan. Their careers would be dead because you cant live up to that hype of ending the streak. It takes a bonafide BADASS to get away with it, namely Lesnar. HHH or HBK winning and fans would shit on it worse than they did Lesnar doing it, because people would see right through it as an "ego play" for either one of those fucking primadonnas. The fact that you put Punk up there as a Legend immediately discredits your entire opinion. Punk is nowhere near the level it takes to do something of this magnitude. So just moan bitch and whine, and make sure you tune in tonight at 8.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*



The Hitman said:


> What next for Brock? Surely not the same as normal, not after this.
> 
> I hope Taker is alright. I don't really want that to be my last image of him.


Well, Lesnar signed another one year contract, and his feelings about traveling for his job are well known. What do you think we're going to see other than more of the same? 

Taker is fine, the injury is kayfabe, there were no medics ringside, he went out on his feet. The whole clusterfuck was nothing but a cheap swerve.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Were they justified in ending the Streak?*

If it's to let us know this is the last of Taker, he's retired I guess it was right. Just the build up and match itself sucks, only thing about the match anyone cares about is that he lost. Don't agree with people thinking Bray or Reigns should've did it because those guys are new and UT would have had to stick around for l0 years for them to be credible enough for it to even make any kind of sense. And like someone else on here said, people lose their shit everytime Cena beats a random guy like Luke Harper on Raw so they'd be on suicide watch if Cena ended it.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Last night WWE made it very clear that Shock Value isn't everything*

Yes, I'm sure Brock & Taker attempted to have a bad match, that was the plan all along.

People do realize that real life isn't a video game right? I'm starting to fucking despise WWE fans.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



Get-The-E-Out said:


> Yup. And I MISSED IT LOL. I had no expectations for the match. The build up sucked. I went for a drive to get some coffee and make it back for the main event. When I came home I still had Mania running on my laptop, and had no idea Brock won. Then I refreshed my tab on here, and was stunned. I tried to immediately find a video, but couldn't until after the show was over. All I can say is kudos WWE. And especially to Taker. I wish so much I hadn't left for the match. I am still in disbelief. Wish I could have seen it, but that's my fault. I just thought it was going to be another win for Taker.


Makes no difference, IMO. You would react the same had you watched it live. Hell, my first reaction when it happened was "Really?" for 5 minutes, hoping the match would be restarted.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending Last Night The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



RuthlessAussie94 said:


> Wouldn't say the most shocking, but it's definitely up there.. Unfortunately I wasn't born or old enough when some of the most surprising stuff happened.. Sammartino dropping the belt, Hogan turning heel with nWo, *Mysterio beating JBL in 21 seconds at WM for the IC title, Orton clocking HHH with the WHC and running off with it*.




You cannot be serious.I only just remembered the bolded happening because you mentioned it,I doubt most other people remembered either.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Last night WWE made it very clear that Shock Value isn't everything*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Yes, I'm sure Brock & Taker attempted to have a bad match, that was the plan all along.
> 
> People do realize that real life isn't a video game right? I'm starting to fucking despise WWE fans.


If they wanted to create such a great moment it should have had climax.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1)*

Not sure how I feel about the streak ending...not sure how I feel about the streak ending to Brock.
What i am sure of is that putting the streak loss where they did on the card was a huge mistake. The crowd were hot all night until then. Once that happened and then following it with a Divas match, they really struggled to get back into it until a good 5-10 minutes into the Main Event. It then begs the question of where do you put the match? beginning...so that they are on form for the middle and end of the PPV again but you could kill the PPV from the get go? The End? Let people leave on a sour note? Tempted to say that should say you can't put that on the card without killing the atmosphere and the crowd so you shouldn't have done it but if Taker wanted it doing...so be it. Build up was poor compared to years past and the match was one of the worst. It seems that almost from the get go Taker was on the back foot and struggling (guess this was all part of the plan since he was going to lose, showing he was no match) but it really killed the flow of the match and made the end feel really flat. I struggled to get into it dunno about anyone else.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Last night WWE made it very clear that Shock Value isn't everything*

I was shocked by something for the first time since the Attitude Era.

I applaud the WWE on a job well done.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Was The Streak Ending The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*

Defo

Ive been watching wrestling for somewhat 25 years and never seen a more shocking and jaw dropping moment.

Just couldnt believe wat had happened when the 3 count happened was in shock for ages among screaming "what the fuck" "holy shit" etc 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Last night WWE made it very clear that Shock Value isn't everything*



WorldWrestlingFed said:


> Undertaker lost his streak in the worst match of the night, with an anti-climatic ending.


Lol. It was far better than that Triple H/Bryan turd to start the evening. I wouldn't even put that match in the Top 10 of Triple H's best matches(Triple H/Lesnar in 29 was far better than that thing). It was better than The Divas Match. The Shield Match. The Rumble was entirely a two-spot affair with Kofi pulling another Houdini and Cesaro pulling a Bruno/Haystacks Calhoun moment to win it(which saved it). Worst? Not even close.



WorldWrestlingFed said:


> If the streak was to end, the match should have had climax, should have been main event and should have been a great match.


I thought it was a pretty good match myself, but then I haven't been a mark in 15 years. They came to tell a story, and they did that. That story happened to be one you don't like or apparently didn't listen to. That story happened to be Taker showing age, getting blown-up midmatch like he never has before, trying to scratch out a win, and failing. Absolutely perfect clinic by The Dead Man to start the finish of his storied career. 

Wrestlers go out on their back. No other way.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*

Here's one for The Streak alive.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Was The Streak Ending The Most Surprising Thing In WWE History?*



The Pied Piper said:


> Makes no difference, IMO. You would react the same had you watched it live. Hell, my first reaction when it happened was "Really?" for 5 minutes, hoping the match would be restarted.



Yeah I think the reaction would have been the same. Still though, to witness that happen live, would have been amazing. I'll never get off my ass for another Mania again.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: Were they justified in ending the Streak?*

Honestly, I don't know if I'd even get the product if it was Cena vs Taker, even if the rest of the card was pretty solid


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*

I voted for it being the right choice. For one reason - the fact that it will have been HIS choice. Ultimately, nothing else matters.

P.S

See you next year, OP.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

If they were gonna have the streak end, the match should've went last cause even though Bryan won the strap & everybody lost their minds; as soon as we left the Dome everyone was talking about the streak ending. Bryan winning was like a cheap high. Everyone was still on Taker losing. Even the radio stations in nola was talking only about that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*

I think he should have retired with the streak intact. That should be his lasting legacy.


----------



## the zodiac killer (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1), Discuss It Here*

The ending of the streak seemed iffy.
The music didn't play until two minutes, and the bell didn't ring, and some officals looked legitimately confused at what just happened, and surely Taker would have gotten a better sendoff than just walking to the back.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Not sure how I feel about the streak ending...not sure how I feel about the streak ending to Brock.
> What i am sure of is that putting the streak loss where they did on the card was a huge mistake. The crowd were hot all night until then. Once that happened and then following it with a Divas match, they really struggled to get back into it until a good 5-10 minutes into the Main Event. It then begs the question of where do you put the match? beginning...so that they are on form for the middle and end of the PPV again but you could kill the PPV from the get go? The End? Let people leave on a sour note? Tempted to say that should say you can't put that on the card without killing the atmosphere and the crowd so you shouldn't have done it but if Taker wanted it doing...so be it. Build up was poor compared to years past and the match was one of the worst. It seems that almost from the get go Taker was on the back foot and struggling (guess this was all part of the plan since he was going to lose, showing he was no match) but it really killed the flow of the match and made the end feel really flat. I struggled to get into it dunno about anyone else.


The section where I was seated had some "boring" chants going. Crowd was relatively dead for the entire match until Brock kicked out that tombstone. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bartmanhomer said:


> I don't believe that Undertaker have lost his first Wrestlemania match! Why does he been beaten by a nobody! :cuss:



Woah dude lesnar is youngest champ in history. When he debuted he went onto become champ still undefeated. He is a massive name in wwe and was back before he fucked off to try and get into nfl


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1), Discuss It Here*



the zodiac killer said:


> The ending of the streak seemed iffy.
> The music didn't play until two minutes, and the bell didn't ring, and some officals looked legitimately confused at what just happened, and surely Taker would have gotten a better sendoff than just walking to the back.


1. Selling the moment. This wasn't just some average shocker. Undertaker's streak got ended. With the way that the cameras were panning around the arena, almost immediately after the finish, means that that was intentional. They didn't want music or bell ringing or ring announcing to sound off until the audience digested everything that happened.

2. Taker's not really the kind of guy to thrust himself in the spotlight at the expense of other talent. I think he wanted to bow out as humbly as possible.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Last night WWE made it very clear that Shock Value isn't everything*



Bartmanhomer said:


> I don't believe that Undertaker have lost his first Wrestlemania match! Why does he been beaten by a nobody! :cuss:


Lesnar is a lot of things.. a nobody is not one of those things .


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Last night WWE made it very clear that Shock Value isn't everything*



tailhook said:


> I thought it was a pretty good match myself, but then I haven't been a mark in 20-25 years. They came to tell a story, and they did that.


In an incredibly plodding and unconvincing manner, but it was definitely there at least.

To be honest I think that's by far the biggest tragedy about the thing. Pick any of the scorchers he's had in the past 8 years and it would be justified, because Taker would have gone out in a blaze of glory as he so deserves. But the way we're leaving it... Undertaker went out after 25 minutes of 'meh' and that's just sad.


Queen Creole said:


> If they were gonna have the streak end, the match should've went last cause even though Bryan won the strap & everybody lost their minds; as soon as we left the Dome everyone was talking about the streak ending. Bryan winning was like a cheap high. Everyone was still on Taker losing. Even the radio stations in nola was talking only about that.


That's the other annoying thing. Headlines should have read: "Daniel Bryan defeats Triple H, Batista and Randy Orton to become WWEWHC" but all that was on anyone's minds was that the streak was ended. At least for me, at least. Bryan's victory should have been one of my happiest moments as a wrestling fan but I couldn't feel anything for it.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*

The Streak should have stayed forever.


----------



## the zodiac killer (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1), Discuss It Here*



The True Believer said:


> 1. Selling the moment. This wasn't just some average shocker. Undertaker's streak got ended. With the way that the cameras were panning around the arena, almost immediately after the finish, means that that was intentional. They didn't want music or bell ringing or ring announcing to sound off until the audience digested everything that happened.
> 
> 2. Taker's not really the kind of guy to thrust himself in the spotlight at the expense of other talent. I think he wanted to bow out as humbly as possible.


Yea thats what I thought, but I really wasn't 100%


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*

Taker obviously wanted Brock to end the streak, pretty sure it would have been his call. Plus he's old school and you retire with a loss.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

the zodiac killer said:


> The ending of the streak seemed iffy.
> The music didn't play until two minutes, and the bell didn't ring, and some officals looked legitimately confused at what just happened, and surely Taker would have gotten a better sendoff than just walking to the back.



I think they didnt play his music straight away to get the magnitude of what happened sink in first...the streak ended. It wasnt the ending to a typical match it was an unexpected hammer blow that the world needed to believe with their own eyes just happened first.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Last night WWE made it very clear that Shock Value isn't everything*



WorldWrestlingFed said:


> If they wanted to create such a great moment it should have had climax.


It wouldn't of had the same shock value. The story was great because it was *subtle*. And I know that's a strange word. It means not having Cole painfully explain the storyline every two seconds. It was perfect.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

*Re: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1), Discuss It Here*



Queen Creole said:


> If they were gonna have the streak end, the match should've went last cause even though Bryan won the strap & everybody lost their minds; as soon as we left the Dome everyone was talking about the streak ending. Bryan winning was like a cheap high. Everyone was still on Taker losing. Even the radio stations in nola was talking only about that.


Bryan winning hasn't even snapped my out of my disbelieve that the streak ended the way it did. It was a strange night from start to finish. I was pissed when Cena went over Wyatt. Then the jaw dropping moment when Brock beat the streak. Bryan winning which was great. But Taker loosing the streak has totally overshadowed Bryan's win last night for me.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Taker chose this and I respect that. People might not agree with Brock, it might not make sense, but Undertaker earned the right to choose anyone, if you see Brock as the wrong man, well, Undertaker earned the right to pick the wrong man.

It's not about the wins, its about seeing a legend wrestle 22 times at mania.

#ThankYouTaker still trending on twitter.. I direct you to my sig..


----------



## SaltyKernels (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1), Discuss It Here*

I give WWE credit for having the balls to end The Streak. I was in absolute shock for a long time.

I did enjoy the match. It wasn't a technical clinic. It wasn't on par with some of Taker's other Streak matches. However, as mentioned in the post above, it told a story. That's what WWE is. It's telling stories. I enjoy a good technical match, with great athleticism and some fast-paced action, as much as the next fan, but at the end of the match, the story is what matters to me and this match delivered on that end. And I've never been more shocked by a match result than I was last night.

Personally, I think this isn't the end of The Undertaker's story, but rather the beginning of the end of his story. The Streak may have ended, but if he can, I still see The Undertaker having one final match, perhaps at WrestleMania 31, that will mark the end of his career.

Either way, I have a huge amount of respect for The Undertaker and his legendary career.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*

It shouldnt have ended like that, but yes it should have ended


----------



## the zodiac killer (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1), Discuss It Here*



CeNa~cGaNG said:


> Bryan winning hasn't even snapped my out of my disbelieve that the streak ended the way it did. It was a strange night from start to finish. I was pissed when Cena went over Wyatt. Then the jaw dropping moment when Brock beat the streak. Bryan winning which was great. But Taker loosing the streak has totally overshadowed Bryan's win last night for me.


Agreed, not many people cared about Bryan winning as much when an all time great is retiring


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Last night WWE made it very clear that Shock Value isn't everything*



tailhook said:


> Lol. It was far better than that Triple H/Bryan turd to start the evening.


Are you serious? That was one of the best Mania matches in history. So many great spots, superb storytelling, perfect psychology and a really hot crowd.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Last night WWE made it very clear that Shock Value isn't everything*



WrestlinFan said:


> It wouldn't of had the same shock value. The story was great because it was *subtle*. And I know that's a strange word. It means not having Cole painfully explain the storyline every two seconds. It was perfect.


Climax would have levitated the situation. you have a great match and a climactic endng, Raise people's emotions/excitement and Then end the streak, that would have been 10x more dramatic, instead of an boring match with an anti-climatic ending.

-


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I knew that eventually the streak would end, but there were so many things wrong with the way they decided to do it. The placement on the card sucked the energy right out of the rest of the show, the crowd were in a stunned shock until midway through the main event, it in some ways diminished the impact of Bryan winning because people were still thinking about the streak. Also Lesnar is an absolute monster there is no doubt, but I don't really see value in having him beat the streak. I get that he will probably contend for the title now but after that he might not even be around at all. Why not give it to someone that could actually use it (insert name here) 

On top of it all the match itself and the build up to it did not set the stage properly for Taker to lose, Lesnar only got the best of Taker once and the match itself was no where near as good as many of the matches in previous years, not the mention the ending looked almost like it was not supposed to happen. You have a legend like HBK go after the streak with months and months of build and a fantastic match and not get the job done, but Lesnar with a rushed feud breaks the sterak? It just could of been done so much better in so many ways


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Damn good thing that they dont come to you then isnt it? WWE isnt about pleasing you. Bottom 5? So this match was in the same league as Snuka, jake, Giant Gonzalez, Boss Man, King Kong Bundy, A-Train and Big Show, etc? GTFO Reigns/Wyatt/Bryan. Their careers would be dead because you cant live up to that hype of ending the streak. It takes a bonafide BADASS to get away with it, namely Lesnar. HHH or HBK winning and fans would shit on it worse than they did Lesnar doing it, because people would see right through it as an "ego play" for either one of those fucking primadonnas. The fact that you put Punk up there as a Legend immediately discredits your entire opinion. Punk is nowhere near the level it takes to do something of this magnitude. So just moan bitch and whine, and make sure you tune in tonight at 8.


Ok, It was Bottom 10 though. Still worse than the majority of his WM matches. Oh and you mean the "Badass" Lesnar who has lost just about every major match since returning 2 years ago? The "badass" who shows up two months out of the year? Lesnar won't live up to the hype of ending the streak either because he simply doesn't care enough about the business. 

HBK or HHH would have been received better because they are legends in their own right who DO care about the business more than most. Punk will go down as a legend and beating the streak would have helped solidify that. So many other guys WHO CARE FOR and LOVE professional wrestling would have been superior choices. 

'Takers streak ending will always be memorable but it will be a negative memory for most, no doubt, due to who did it and how dissapointing the match was. But I guess you're a Brock mark or a 'Taker hater so whatever...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: THE STREAK IS DEAD (21-1), Discuss It Here*



the zodiac killer said:


> Agreed, not many people cared about Bryan winning as much when an all time great is retiring


And that's what makes this even worse... not just the bad match and booking, but that it pretty much overshadows the awesome moments.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: More BackStage News On Taker Losing, His WWE Future, Fan Reaction*



The Rabid Wolverine said:


> BESTFORBUSINESS- yes I watched the Show. Did you see the entire crowd chanting "YES!" While confetti fell and Bryan stood tall with the titles? You did right? Yea, not an ounce of his moment being overshadowed. Yes the crowd was still a bit shaken for the first 10 minutes, but once Hunter came down and the crowd sensed Bryan might be screwed again, they were FULLY invested in the proceedings. I've spoken with a bunch of people who were there and they said the same thing. Wanna talk about getting overshadowed? If Bryan had his moment then Taker came out and lost. That is how it could have been overshadowed.


Obviously it was still impressive but I'm confident the ending pop was not nearly as loud as it could've been. Bryan got a much louder reaction earlier on when he beat Triple H. All anybody is talking about right now and on Twitter and Facebook etc is the Streak ending, not Bryans' win. As for that last line I agree, which is why this was not the time for the Streak to end at all.


And as for the unrelated topic question about whether he should've retired with it or not, either Undertaker should have retired with the Streak alive or they should have broken it the right way. That was an injustice.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> Taker obviously wanted Brock to end the streak, pretty sure it would have been his call. Plus he's old school and you retire with a loss.


Yeah, trying to look good even in a loss. Such old-school, very respect for the business, much wow.

"I am the Undertaker, my legacy is important, I can only lose to a big name."

Why didn´t he lose last year? What a prick.

#fuckyoutaker


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

All I can say is... if this is what Mark Calaway truly wanted, then who am I to question it (or whine about it for that matter)? After all this was HIS streak... not any of ours.

As for the match quality, if it is true that he was performing most of the match with a concussion - I'd say the fact that he even completed the match is something to be looked upon as heroic - not sad or tragic.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*



Jim Force said:


> Yeah, trying to look good even in a loss. Such old-school, very respect for the business, much wow.
> 
> "I am the Undertaker, my legacy is important, I can only lose to a big name."
> 
> ...


Why so mad?

EDIT - OH WAIT! You're a Punk fan, that explains everything.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*



Jim Force said:


> Yeah, trying to look good even in a loss. Such old-school, very respect for the business, much wow.
> 
> "I am the Undertaker, my legacy is important, I can only lose to a big name."
> 
> ...


no way he was losing to Punk and no way he was losing right after Paul Bearer passed away


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*



Jim Force said:


> Yeah, trying to look good even in a loss. Such old-school, very respect for the business, much wow.
> 
> "I am the Undertaker, my legacy is important, I can only lose to a big name."
> 
> ...


*BUTTTHURRRRRTTT ALLLEEERRTT*

Your precious fake streak was ended for reasons that are beyond your comprehension. Deal with it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Undertaker was clearly past his best years and he had to show he didn't have anything left in the tank. After 21 years, Taker had finally met his match in BROCK...Les...nar!

- Vic


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMenace said:


> All I can say is... if this is what Mark Calaway truly wanted, then who am I to question it (or whine about it for that matter)? After all this was HIS streak... not any of ours.
> 
> As for the match quality, if it is true that he was performing most of the match with a concussion - I'd say the fact that he even completed the match is something to be looked upon as heroic - not sad or tragic.


Honestly that match was boring and somehow awkward, but I still think they did it on purpose, I mean it was booked that way...
Since the Streak was ending and its possibly end of The Undertaker, then he had to look weak and human so Lesnar beating him looks believable to all fans (Some people didnt watch Lesnar before he came back, or even in UFC)...
Thats why he was seeling the beating almost whole match and tried everything just to get win but Lesnar countered it and finally beat him...

I hope tonight WWE will do some video, speech or something showing all Taker's accomplishments, so some people will understand that he would be great even without the streak and that streak wasnt all that he had...

Great to still see tweets for Taker, shows how much he is respected and loved by WWE fans...


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

I've seen so many upset fans. This is just wonderful and accomplished exactly what Taker, Lesnar and the WWE wanted. 

This is proof why Pro Wrestling is the greatest form of entertainment there is.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*



Jim Force said:


> Yeah, trying to look good even in a loss. Such old-school, very respect for the business, much wow.
> 
> "I am the Undertaker, my legacy is important, I can only lose to a big name."
> 
> ...


You should be thankful the legend taker even agreed to get in the ring with your boy the vanila midget philip


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*



Kemil22 said:


> You should be thankful the legend taker even agreed to get in the ring with your boy the vanila midget philip


Don't fight ignorance with ignorance.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*



WrestlinFan said:


> *BUTTTHURRRRRTTT ALLLEEERRTT*
> 
> Your precious fake streak was ended for reasons that are beyond your comprehension. Deal with it.




Dude, I´ve been saying for years that the streak has to end...but against somebody who can actually benefit from it, not a big name part-timer just so Undie can save face.

I lost all respect for that little prick.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

JY57 said:


> Michelle McCool's Reaction once The Streak Ended


thats from the hof but yeah nonetheless

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I was so psyched for Bryan's potential championship reign. But after the streak was broken I couldn't properly enjoy it. I was happy and all, but the streak definitely took something away from it.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*



Jim Force said:


> Dude, I´ve been saying for years that the streak has to end...but against somebody who can actually benefit from it, not a big name part-timer just so Undie can save face.
> 
> I lost all respect for that little prick.


All I read was "I'm a bitter Punk mark". Yep, I can see right through your typing, dude. Just like your favourite wrestler, you have no respect for a legend.

I have a question. Would you like some cheese with your whine?


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*



Jim Force said:


> Yeah, trying to look good even in a loss. Such old-school, very respect for the business, much wow.
> 
> "I am the Undertaker, my legacy is important, I can only lose to a big name."
> 
> ...


Let you in on a little secret, Punk didn't want to be the one to end it. The right person did it. He is the most legit tough guy in the business and one of Takers close friends outside the business.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*



Jim Force said:


> Dude, I´ve been saying for years that the streak has to end...but against somebody who can actually benefit from it, not a big name part-timer just so Undie can save face.
> 
> I lost all respect for that little prick.


He wanted Brock to end it because he respects him for his UFC career. The WWE can use Brock's new found heat to put over an upcoming babyface. All is well. And we got arguably the most shocking moment in WWE history out of it.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

RIP 

This theme sounds so bittersweet now


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brock winning it makes him the biggest heel to help create a massive face. An up and coming heel would not benefit as he has to be a heel for life or the streak win means shit, easy.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm fine with the streak ending. I don't particularly agree that Brock should of did it, but Undertaker seems to like Brock for some reason. My only problem is that the match was boring. It seemed really one sided also.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> All I read was "I'm a bitter Punk mark". Yep, I can see right through your typing, dude. Just like your favourite wrestler, you have no respect for a legend.


Here, genius, 3 years ago, second-to-last post:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-p...-thread-no-other-threads-56.html#post10759575

You´re damn right, I have no respect for that self-important bitch.



Lexrules said:


> Let you in on a little secret, Punk didn't want to be the one to end it.


Has nothing to do with Punk, could´ve been Jinder Mahal for all I care.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

I would like to thank all the participants in this thread for geniune entertainment. 

Thank You!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> Brock winning it makes him the biggest heel to help create a massive face. An up and coming heel would not benefit as he has to be a heel for life or the streak win means shit, easy.


Why would a rising heel be a heel for life for beating the streak?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol, i am shocked like the rest of you. But what's done is done. i dont think the streak meant that much to Undertaker as it did to the fans. If taker had his way, he would have lost a long time ago. But the WWE profitted off of it so much, they forced him to keep winning. And I bet you Undertaker would have retired a long time ago. But you guys have to remember that the WWE was the one who kept the streak going, not Undertaker. And taker only cares about putting on a great show. But the man was 49 years old and could barely move. He was gassed that entire match, and I could only imagine how he felt after the three count. KNowing that he couldnt keep this streak going because he was getting old. and he didnt want his legacy to be about the damn Streak that only the fans and WWE cared about.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll say it again...

Taker didn't not deserved nor wanted (I think) to be remembered only for the streak.

His tetric debut, His rivalry with mankind, his rivarly with Kane, the corporate ministry, the brothers of destruction, the american badass spin, his several world titles. All that was forgotten in most fans due to 21 matches. That had to end. Undertaker is a future hall of famer not the streak.

People who wanted his streak to live forever wanted to diminish his legacy. And the legacy of Wrestlemania.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

El_Absoluto said:


> I'll say it again...
> 
> Taker didn't not deserved nor wanted (I think) to be remembered only for the streak.
> 
> ...


I agree with you...


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

Heyman and Lesnar should disrespect the Undertaker and gloat about ending the streak and such. The reactions would be glorious.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why would a rising heel be a heel for life for beating the streak?


Because fans would resent them forever for beating their hero.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Do you think that the Undertaker should have retired without the Streak ending ?*



Jim Force said:


> Here, genius, 3 years ago, second-to-last post:
> Has nothing to do with Punk, could´ve been Jinder Mahal for all I care.


Don't understand why you think Taker needed to do anything other then do what he wanted to do. Would it really make any difference if someone like Roman Reins did it or Dolph Zigler. Let them get to the top on their own merit and time. Taker had enough which is why he lost to Lesnar. That was always going to be the case like I said. Brock is a legitimate tough guy and friend. 


Lesnar vs Bryan is where this is heading and will be huge and will make Bryan even bigger up the ladder as the little man who became a monster. Just sit back and enjoy the ride, it should be a good one.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

#Mark said:


> Because fans would resent them forever for beating their hero.


But for life? Do you two really think fans would hate a guy for beating a streak 10 years later even if the guy is talented and turns face during that time?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> But for life? Do you two really think fans would hate a guy for beating a streak 10 years later even if the guy is talented and turns face during that time?


That's what I mean, 10 years later it's forgotten. Someone like Brock stays till WM 31 then leaves he will always gets remembered as the guy who beat the streak


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This might be the saddest of my life.

And the thing is I may have handled the taker's loss if the person who broke it was a deserving one, but of all the people who attempted at breaking the streak you had to give it to someone who does'nt give a FLYING FUUUUUCCKKK about the bussines.

One of the biggest stars in the industry has tried and failed at breaking it, wrestlers like hhh, shawn, edge and flair failed at breaking the streak and all of them were deserving of breaking the streak because they were loyal to the bussiness and had long carrers and were bigger stars than brock. 
I mean you could've given it to henry and I would've been able to handle it because the man has worked his ass of since brock was'nt even in wwe.

Now what happens if brock leaves next year and does'nt comes back?

Would'nt it be a slap in the face of every wrestling fan. I think as the time goes on this will be looked at something even worse than the finger poke of doom.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> That's what I mean, 10 years later it's forgotten. Someone like Brock stays till WM 31 then leaves he will always gets remembered as the guy who beat the streak


Why would a rising star not be remembered as the guy who beat the streak? You're being vague about the differences.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

They should steal Taker's urn and start kicking it around and whatnot. Then later in the night, Brock should lay out Bryan in such a way that what HHH did to him a couple of weeks ago looks like child's play.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*



BrownianMotion said:


> They should steal Taker's urn and take a shit in it. Then later in the night, Brock should lay out Bryan in such a way that what HHH did to him a couple of weeks ago looks like child's play.


Would be epic.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why would a rising star not be remembered as the guy who beat the streak? You're being vague about the differences.



If Cena beat the streak 10 years ago would we remember that or that he has been a big smiling superman cunt for the last 10 years?

With Brock he's THE man that beat the streak, with someone else 10 years down the line it's 'he's a 10 time world champion and oh yeah he beat the streak too'


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

Is Brock even going to be there tonight? Is it confirmed?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> If Cena beat the streak 10 years ago would we remember that or that he has been a big smiling superman cunt for the last 10 years?
> 
> With Brock he's THE man that beat the streak, with someone else 10 years down the line it's 'he's a 10 time world champion and oh yeah he beat the streak too'


Both.

You can say the same thing about Brock ten years from now: "He's a former UFC champ, 4+ time WWE champ...oh, and yeah, he beat the streak too."


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

I think Taker is not done yet, but if he really decides to retire then probably he will come out to say something, Lesnar will destroy him and get even more heat, and we will not see Taker ever again or at least in long time lol, and that will make Lesnar even bigger heel...


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ending the streak SPECIALLY Giving it to brock is million times worse than finger poke of doom or anything in wrestling history.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

Brocks not advertised for the show (Saw that on PW Torch)


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Darkness is here said:


> Ending the streak SPECIALLY Giving it to brock is million times worse than finger poke of doom or anything in wrestling history.


Stop exaggerating.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I was fast forwarding the match... because quite frankly it was nothing special and I wanted to see DB and the mainevent. Just as I pressed play to see what was happening in the match... I heard 1...2...3... I thought my mind was playing games.. so i instantly rewinded and watched again... 

I still cannot believe Streak is dead.... whats even more unbelievable is losing the streak to Lesnar. Doesnt make any sense.

But Im glad that atleast it didnt go to Cena.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

Damn Taker is still trending


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Still can't believe the Streak is over. Everyone is obviously entitled to there own opinions but in my opinion choosing Brock to end the Streak wasn't a good move.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Brocks not advertised for the show (Saw that on PW Torch)


I still have a strong feeling he will be at Raw. I mean how can he not be there after what happened at Mania?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I was watching Wrestlemania last night in the UK, was around Half 2/Quarter to 3 I believe when Taker/Lesnar faced. I was becoming tired and I was 100% sure Taker was winning but with one eye barely open, I forced myself to watch it.

When he hit the third F5, I rolled my eyes and went 'kick out incoming...' and counted a long One, Two, and then I said the words 'KICK OUT' but the funny thing was, there was no kick out. I jumped up like a burst of adrenaline and I will never forget this... I looked at my TV and said 'HOLY FUCK!' probably waking up my neighbours.

I was looking there stunned, the deadman on his back and the awe among the crowd. At first I thought was it a botch? then announcer said Lesnar won and the 21-1 came up. I haven't felt emotional about a match like that since Eddie won title at No Way Out 2004. I was literally tear-ful, or very nearly.

This is a moment that will stick forever. The streak was conquered but the legend of the Undertaker and the streak will forever be remembered.

Three words... ' Thank you Taker '


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*



BrownianMotion said:


> They should steal Taker's urn and start kicking it around and whatnot. Then later in the night, Brock should lay out Bryan in such a way that what HHH did to him a couple of weeks ago looks like child's play.


That would be AWESOME.





PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Brocks not advertised for the show (Saw that on PW Torch)


Given what happened last night he has to show up.

How does Lesnar not show up to the biggest Raw of the year. Given that ending the streak is arguably one of the biggest accomplishments in WWE history. 

The amount of heat Lesnar will get tonight will be legendary.


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure if this was posted elsewhere, i'm also not sure i believe 1 word of it....


> NEW ORLEANS - The Undertaker has just lost his 21-year Wrestlemania streak to former UFC fighter Brock Lesnar. It has been revealed that Brock Lesnar was not in fact supposed to win the match and was scripted for the Undertaker to win the match and extend his Wrestlemania streak to 22 wins.
> 
> I’m pretty sure most people know that WWE is actually staged and simply for entertainment. All matches are scripted and practiced weeks prior to the actual match, and the winner is, of course, picked before the match is aired, by WWE officials. However, this match was not meant for Brock Lesnar to win.
> 
> ...


http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losing-wrestlemania-30-mistake-says-wwe-owner-vince-mcmahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> I still have a strong feeling he will be at Raw. I mean how can he not be there after what happened at Mania?


Agreed. Would be grade A weaksauce if Brock's not at Raw tonight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Brocks not advertised for the show (Saw that on PW Torch)


:lol After what happened, and he isn't there. Fucking hell, it starts already.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Darksyde said:


> Not sure if this was posted elsewhere, i'm also not sure i believe 1 word of it....
> 
> 
> http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losing-wrestlemania-30-mistake-says-wwe-owner-vince-mcmahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/



Of course it's bullshit. If that was true, why did WWE have the 21-1 graphics prepared?


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Of course it's bullshit. If that was true, why did WWE have the 21-1 graphics prepared?


It was a computer generated graphic that can be changed in less than two seconds with one click


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Kemil22 said:


> It was a computer generated graphic that can be changed in less than two seconds with one click


Regardless, I still don't believe it. What does the dirtsheet mean that Lesnar changed the script? Undertaker would have just kicked out. It's not like Lesnar forced himself to keep Taker's shoulders down. This was the original ending.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Regardless, I still don't believe it. What does the dirtsheet mean that Lesnar changed the script? Undertaker would have just kicked out. It's not like Lesnar forced himself to keep Taker's shoulders down. This was the original ending.


I think you are right, I also think its BS


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Darksyde said:


> Not sure if this was posted elsewhere, i'm also not sure i believe 1 word of it....
> 
> 
> http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losing-wrestlemania-30-mistake-says-wwe-owner-vince-mcmahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/


Ref wouldn't have made the 3 count. Fake.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Unknown2013 said:


> Ref wouldn't have made the 3 count. Fake.


Imagine that situation, where the ref knew this wasn't the ending, how would he cover that? just refusing to make the third count.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

I LEGIT STILL CANT BELIEVE THE STREAK HAS BEEN BROKEN. YES I MEANT THE CAPS. WHAT IS LIFE?


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

*If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

I mean really... the booking was just awful. If this result was planned from the beggining as they say in reports, they should've made one hell of a build up, they should've made Brock look like a beast indeed and also the match should've been in the main event. Also let's not even talk about the quality of the match because it was one of the worst i've ever seen in a Taker's match. I feel like it wasn't the right way to end a huge career not only a huge streak. Ok i'm fine Brock ended it but i'm not fine with the build up, the match quality... anything

Or do you think they made this on purpose so that nobody would buy into this thing with the streak being ended and so that the shock element to be a huge one?


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

Maybe to further the shock factor. Definitely the worst streak build up in ages, emphasised the fact everyone had taker winning as a foregone conclusion. Then... rest is history. The most shocking moment in WWE history for me personally.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*



RobertC said:


> I mean really... the booking was just awful. If this result was planned from the beggining as they say in reports, they should've made one hell of a build up, they should've made Brock look like a beast indeed and also the match should've been in the main event. Also let's not even talk about the quality of the match because it was one of the worst i've ever seen in a Taker's match. I feel like it wasn't the right way to end a huge career not only a huge streak. Ok i'm fine Brock ended it but i'm not fine with the build up, the match quality... anything
> 
> Or do you think they made this on purpose so that nobody would buy into this thing with the streak being ended and so that the shock element to be a huge one?


If they built it up like something special people would have guessed Taker was losing but since it was just ho home, 99% of the people thought Taker was just going to win but he didn't. That is my guess.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

If Brock doesnt show after what happen last Night then I don't know maybe Heyman just comes out and talk about Brock


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Darksyde said:


> Not sure if this was posted elsewhere, i'm also not sure i believe 1 word of it....
> 
> 
> http://huzlers.com/undertaker-losing-wrestlemania-30-mistake-says-wwe-owner-vince-mcmahon-brock-lesnar-changed-script-will-fired/


Why do people keep posting this? It's a fucking joke article ala the Onion. How do you not get that?


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have decided to believe that Undertaker lost on purpose because he was booked to lose against Cena next year.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Taker losing to Brock was planned since 2010*

If this is the case that Taker wanted Brock to end the streak since 2010 doesn't that say a lot about how things went down last year? 

HHH just had to beat Lesnar. 

Lesnar has been booked so poorly since coming back to the WWE. Losing to Cena in his first PPV back then losing to HHH at WM29.

If this is the guy that was pegged to end the streak he should have at least been undefeated at WM since he came back from the UFC


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

LOL

I still can't believe this is getting Conspiracy theory treatment for this. 

Mark Calaway choose his friends Brock Lesnar to beat him. It's Professional Wrestling and this is why it is so great and always has been.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/30/the-undertaker-suffers-injury-26222677



> *The Undertaker Injured at WrestleMania 30*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more detail about Taker being Injured


----------



## HeavyWeight (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Taker losing to Brock was planned since 2010*

In simple terms, without going into more detail cause I'm still feeling tight about it you are hundred percent right.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Kemil22 said:


> It was a computer generated graphic that can be changed in less than two seconds with one click


The far more important aspect is Paul. Just rewatch it, the INSTANT the ref hit the 3 Paulie was jumping in the ring, there was not a millisecond of "dafuq happened" in his face, he exploded with pure joy. Even if he is Mr Kayfabe and damn good, there is no chance in hell that he'd have reacted like this if this wasn't planned, the minimum reaction time for him to react to this if unplanned would at least be about a second, no chance in hell this wasn't the planned finish


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Taker losing to Brock was planned since 2010*

I guess that kind of the fits the bit at UFC where Taker said to Brock ' You wanna do it? ' it kind of foreshadowed what would happen a couple of years later.

The only redeeming thing about Lesnar losing to Cena/HHH was that they had to beat him via weapons. Lesnar has been dominant in single matches without being clobbered by a chain or pedigreed on steel steps.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Taker losing to Brock was planned since 2010*

I don't think this was "planned" since 2010 just one of the few guys Taker wanted to end the streak as well as Kurt Angle. My guess is Undertaker really wanted a wrestler with true legitimacy to end it and Lesnar and Angle definitely have some of that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

He shouldn't even be there - would only add to his heat. Just have Heyman open the show with an epic shit eating grin promo putting over Brock and the ending of the Streak and then have Heyman announce Brock's retirement - yes have Brock retire without having the courtesy of appearing himself. Have Heyman explain that ending the streak was the pinnacle and Brock will go out on top and thus Heyman, manager of the man who ended the streak, is open to take on new clients - but he won't be cheap. 

Brock can "un-retire" in 4-5 months after Bryan successfully defends his title at Summer Slam, to destroy Bryan and say he's back because he was bored, harvest is done back home and the runt of the litter shouldn't be world champion. He beats Bryan for the title at one of the fall PPV's and heads to WM with the title, taking on The Rock in Cali in a HUGE mainstream crossover match that Vince (wet) dreams of. Lesnar retains at WM, going over Johnson in the main event.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

Don't forget the match sucked and felt weirdly timed because a certain UFC fuck couldn't be bothered to train with Taker like everybody else in the last couple of years. If this match was at least partially rehearsed and trained it would have been a far more "enjoyable" moment aside from the pure shock aspect of it, despite the weak buildup.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

I dunno what Heyman and Lesnar will get up tonight, but they MUST be there it would be horrible if they weren't.

A few things may happen, most likely Heyman cutting a great heel promo
about ending the streak.

Possibly Cesaro turning face on Lesnar to lay foundations for a future feud.

Maybe a face off with Bryan as I believe Lesnar will eventually become champion.

Or my dream and something I doubt will happen, but Rock interrupting and setting up a match which was
suppose to happen last night between the 2.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/30/the-undertaker-suffers-injury-26222677
> 
> 
> 
> more detail about Taker being Injured


 Best wishes to Taker big time. No chance of him appearing tonight IMO.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Why are people saying the shock of Hayman and Lesnar means it was botched...damn they are selling the fact they just broke the fuckin' streak! 

If something that huge was botched, the WWE wouldn't just go along with it! Come on people.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Guessing Taker won't be on the show tonight then, damn, I need closure.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

That report is bullshit, and users have already explained above why.

But I feel like taker and wwe has betrayed us by giving the streak to lesnar. (and this is coming from a lesnar fan)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This was supposed to happen (the loss) in 2010 after Brock and Taker had that worked shoot after Brocks MMA title loss, but it didn't come together that year.

Take always wanted Brock to end the streak. I hate Brock was the one who ended it but if Taker is the one who wanted it to be Brock, then I really can't have a huge issue with it since its what Taker wanted.

I am going to guess only Taker, Brock, the ref, and Vince/HHH/Steph knew taker was losing.

I could see them not telling the commentators or even Heyman to get a legit shocked response because you really can't fake that.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

brock doesn't need to show up, heyman does all his talking anyways, in reality all you guys want heyman there because you know BROCK can't really mentally say anything mind bendingly awesome from what heyman will give you


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

because they wanted you to think that Taker was going to win.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Imagine that situation, where the ref knew this wasn't the ending, how would he cover that? just refusing to make the third count.


Do that bullshit they do where they stop and feel under their shoulders? Taker did somewhat lift his arm, that was enough to stop the count if he wanted.


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why do people keep posting this? It's a fucking joke article ala the Onion. How do you not get that?


sonuvabitch! I never ever get caught be these damn sites. I just read the bottom of the site. sigh ah well.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

I know people say "it's easy to say now" but I'm suprised nobody saw Brock winning. He was booked weak the whole program, which by WWE logic means you'll win. Now, if Brock dominated Taker the past month it would be different. But I do agree with the OP, it should have been epic.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

The weak build-up should not be excused for the shock value, as even when Orton, HBK and HHH were built as major threats and had fans in doubt, the streak ending would have still been a huge shock and big story. It's a shame the match didn't have the same big match feel as Taker's previous 5 streak matches or remotely compare in terms of match quality.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*



kregnaz said:


> Don't forget the match sucked and felt weirdly timed because a certain UFC fuck couldn't be bothered to train with Taker like everybody else in the last couple of years. If this match was at least partially rehearsed and trained it would have been a far more "enjoyable" moment aside from the pure shock aspect of it, despite the weak buildup.


LOL

Why the hate for UFC? Anyone actually think that maybe the match was so bad was because Taker wanted to show he was breaking down to add to his defeat. That he simply couldn't go anymore because his body just won't allow it and wanted to work that into the match. The match came out as it was meant to and the results were as they should be. 

God I love wrestling boards and the fans who come on here. You all are what makes wrestling so great.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

If brock doesn't show then I can see Heyman coming out and saying that now Brock has done the impossible, he's not coming back.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

I think it could have done the match some favors if the WWE had truly tried to portray the Streak as something that could actually be broken. Because during the match, I think most people were just concentrated on how it wasn't a great Streak match, and how it was a foregone conclusion that Taker would win. It there was just a little doubt in our minds, like there has been in years past, the near falls would have been that much more impactful. 

I'll always remember my final thought before the Streak ended. It was "oh they're going for a third F-5? Man, that seems kind of like overkill." And then Taker didn't kick out. I wasn't even nervous at all. I was just assuming he would kick out. And it was over just like that.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

Because if people thought it seemed like it would be Taker's last match, they knew he'd lose? They made the build up so mediocre that everyone was already picking out possible opponents for next year.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

I think this is a "damned if you do, damned if you don't" situation. I'm not denying that the build up was poor, but if they built it up as a huge deal, then people would be complaining that the ending was obvious. The problem comes down to everyone was so conditioned to Undertaker winning every yesr that it wouldn't have mattered what they did. People were sitting down durring the three count becuase everyone assumed Taker would kick out. WWE shot themselves in the foot a long time ago by having the streak go on way too long.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Lesnar shouldn't have been the guy to break the streak PERIOD


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*



kregnaz said:


> Don't forget the match sucked and felt weirdly timed because a certain UFC fuck couldn't be bothered to train with Taker like everybody else in the last couple of years. If this match was at least partially rehearsed and trained it would have been a far more "enjoyable" moment aside from the pure shock aspect of it, despite the weak buildup.


To be fair, they have wrestled each other, albeit 10 years ago, but you'd expect them to have some kind of mutual understanding.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Seeing Taker tell Brock whatever he told him before the final F5 reminded me of The Rock Talking to Stone Cold in the ring before their match ended at Wrestlemania 19 I'm surprised more fans don't see it that way......


----------



## Wolnot (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

This was amazing!


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

IF his loss was planned?! What?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm not sure how to react about this but I was laughing when even the Brock Lesnar guy was shocked like hell. He's probably thinking "fuck they're gonna pin this on me like Steve Bartman" :lmao


Also Brock and Vince could care less about your bitching IWC they're probably like this laughing to the bank


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

I think for the first time since he returned, Brock had more on his mind than just a paycheck. He'll probably stay badass tonight, but I think he may show some respect, even thou he can simply do that behind the scenes.


----------



## ThisIzLeon (Jan 3, 2012)

By under booking the build up to the streak match they made the ending even more shocking and surprising.

Welcome to the reality era.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

While it hurt me as well to see the streak end, I kind of have my own take on it.

To those that are saying that someone more deserving should have ended the streak, here's my rebuttal. If an up and comer (let's say Roman Reigns) came and ended it, then the shock-reaction would be second to a reaction of elation, or at least, a reaction of respect that the streak is being used to put someone over. That would divert the attention away from the Undertaker.

By having Undertaker lose in a shocking fashion, the attention is placed squarely on him. HE lost. We're not going to suddenly invest in Brock Lesnar as a 'future talent' because he's been around for a long time. We're not going to cheer about the fact that, even though the streak ended, we can celebrate a new guy (like Roman Reigns) being put over.

Instead, we're just shocked. An amazing streak is over, and he lost fair and square. Moreover, he lost to someone we didn't want to win, making it all the more shocking and attention-grabbing.

Personally, I find that it ended in an amazing way for that reason alone. On top of that, Lesnar is a made name. Imagine if someone like Reigns beat Undertaker, and then fell into obscurity for whatever reason. I think that would tarnish the Undertaker's legacy much more than having him lose to Lesnar.

Honestly, I'm just amazed, a bit sad and nostalgic, but most of all excited at the fact that WWE actually ended the streak. It was one hell of a moment, even though it was a gut-punch. Undertaker is an amazing wrestler and I'm sad to see him go.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

I said it years ago, that if the streak ever ended, whoever broke it needs to suddenly become the most hated person in WWE history. I was hoping Cena would actually be the person to break it(and he'd have his "Hogan NWO" moment), but hopefully Lesnar does stick around and WWE actually has him being the biggest bad guy around.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

Bad build up and not enough focus has made it fall flet for me.

And IMO it SHOULD'VE BEEN THE ME.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Let's take things one by one. First of all, it's a pity he lost the streak. Some might argue, and that's OK. Second, it's a shame he lost it to Lesnar, I think almost everyone agrees with that. But finally, and maybe more importantly, it's a fucking disgrace that he lost in a bad, not suspenseful match. Even if you wanted the streak to end, from an entertainment standpoint, this was fucking terrible. The match wasn't interesting at all. Long and slow, you just wanted it to be over and get to the main event, then suddenly, oh look, streak is over. What the flying fuck. Fucking abysmal all the way. Who the fuck thought this was the right way to end the streak. Even if it was Taker's himself wish, bad call Taker, bad call. Fuck this shit.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*



kregnaz said:


> Don't forget the match sucked and felt weirdly timed because a certain UFC fuck couldn't be bothered to train with Taker like everybody else in the last couple of years. If this match was at least partially rehearsed and trained it would have been a far more "enjoyable" moment aside from the pure shock aspect of it, despite the weak buildup.


Suddenly the blame is only set on Brocks shoulders for an average match even though 1: many MOTY contenders have been mostly improvised on the spot, look at Lesnar/Punk. And 2: Taker has gone on record as saying that he feels he cannot perform at the quality expected of him anymore. The guys 49 for fucks sake, the streak has been going on for 23 years, Hogan was the champ when it first started so you need to expect some slippage in quality when you're battling with an old, battered body thats just about to quit.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

I'm not going to boo Lesnar for beating the streak. I'm going to freaking cheer Lesnar for pulling off one of the most prized and highly-regarded accomplishments in SE history. If he wasn't "the man" before, holy freaking crap he is "the man" now!

From a non-mark perspective, what happened last night was precisely what all people involved, including Taker himself, wanted. No real reason to disdain Lesnar.

From a mark perspective, Lesnar's job as a competitor is to attempt to win every match that he participates in, and that includes last night's match. He went in there and succeeded in winning the match. Again, no real reason to disdain Lesnar.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*



kregnaz said:


> Don't forget the match sucked and felt weirdly timed because a certain UFC fuck couldn't be bothered to train with Taker like everybody else in the last couple of years. If this match was at least partially rehearsed and trained it would have been a far more "enjoyable" moment aside from the pure shock aspect of it, despite the weak buildup.


I'm a taker fan but lets look at this. Lesnar has had great matches with punk and HHH. HBK can have a great match with a broom stick. Yet, no blame for the 50 year old man that needs to rehearse a match multiple times to have one good match a year? Brock, HHH, HBK and Punk don't need to rehearse to have a good match. Some of this falls on Undertaker whether we like it or not.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

Yeah the buildup made the shock that much more. I was surprised when Lesner hit a third F5 but assumed Taker would keep kicing out leading to Brock wondering "what do i gotta do to win"


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

The problem with an up and comer like Reigns or Wyatt ending the streak is that they are very early in their careers and the streak is such a big deal that it would overshadow anything they done in the future.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Lesnar shouldn't have been the guy to break the streak PERIOD


Noone should have.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought I had a drink and a joint too much when that happened.

However I was neither too high nor too drunk at that point.

I thought of a reasonable explanation for this and I came to no answer. I replayed the segment a few times to make sure until it dawned on me:

It's real.

One of the most unbelieveable match results in wrestling history. I'm a huge Lesnar fan, but this was so impossible to believe for me that I didn't even mark out, I was just shocked for minutes straight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What are you geeks blabbering about. The streak is still alive.

AJ's historic title reign is continuing
















:ajscream


----------



## CM CrinkleChips (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

It caught everyone off guard. People were raging about a "bad build up" as opposed to thinking there's even a slight possibility of Lesnar winning. Genius booking by creative. They win this round for sure.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> The problem with an up and comer like Reigns or Wyatt ending the streak is that they are very early in their careers and the streak is such a big deal that it would overshadow anything they done in the future.


But you can elevate it this way: These up and comers are still on path building themselves up as legitimate competition for Lesnar. So Lesnar will definitely be around for few more years to come. And we may end up seeing Lesnar vs. Reigns where Reigns (or insert whoever you think these up n comers defeats Brock) becomes into the guy who defeated THAT guy who broke the streak. Defeating Lesnar before him winning the streak isn't as huge as defeating him now would be.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*



Darkness is here said:


> Bad build up and not enough focus has made it fall flet for me.
> 
> And IMO it SHOULD'VE BEEN THE ME.


That's exactly what made it so shocking. If it was the main event with a heavy emphasis on career that leaves some doubt that Taker would win. This way everyone was already looking past Brock thinking of who could break the streak and if it should be next year.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

thanks for reading my thread then making a new one lol.

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Taker losing to Brock was planned since 2010*

Taker should have let Cena end it, at least Cena is full time.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I AM GLAD THE STUPID STREAK IS OVER.

Now the WWE and Taker can move on. No longer will it be a main focus of a wrestlemania. It's time to move forward.

The streak was becoming bigger than the Undertaker himself and over shadowing the rest of his legendary career. It had to end.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

Taker builds have sucked since he's been a part timer. Do you guys not remember the HHH builds? Last year Bearer died and that wrote a storyline out for them.

The only way they were convince someone that Taker might lose is if the dirts picked up that he might be retiring. No one saw it coming. It looked like a forgone conclusion that he'd face Sting at 31 and then possibly wrap his career up against Cena.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*



Unknown2013 said:


> That's exactly what made it so shocking. If it was the main event with a heavy emphasis on career that leaves some doubt that Taker would win. This way everyone was already looking past Brock thinking of who could break the streak and if it should be next year.


Shocking does not equal good. Ending the streak would have been shocking anyway. You're saying they they had a bad build AND a terrible match (because it was terrible) on purpose? To making it more shocking? Well, if that's the way the WWE wants to operate then fuck them.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Taker losing to Brock was planned since 2010*



Bad News Ambrose said:


> Taker should have let Cena end it, at least Cena is full time.


People are still, STILL, up in arms over Cena fighting off Sandow's cash in attempt. You think they would accept Cena ending Undertaker's streak if they can't accept him beating a jobber that Santino beat?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> I AM GLAD THE STUPID STREAK IS OVER.
> 
> Now the WWE and Taker can move on. No longer will it be a main focus of a wrestlemania. It's time to move forward.
> 
> The streak was becoming bigger than the Undertaker himself and over shadowing the rest of his legendary career. It had to end.


What :lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> I'm not sure how to react about this but I was laughing when even the Brock Lesnar guy was shocked like hell. He's probably thinking "fuck they're gonna pin this on me like Steve Bartman" :lmao
> 
> 
> Also Brock and Vince could care less about your bitching IWC they're probably like this laughing to the bank


it's not just IWC but most fans worldwide feel bad about it and are as angry as us.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Please make this a meme, or sign this guy to the WWE


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Taker losing to Brock was planned since 2010*

'Planned' is a bit of an overstatement. Taker has wanted Lesnar to be The Guy That Beat the Streak since 2010. The actual particulars of how that came to be and when have adjusted on-the-fly as time went on. It isn't just a matter of who you want, but the timing of it happening so that its best for the business. Now was the perfect time for it for all parties involved, so they pulled the trigger on it. I'm sure its not a coincidence that Sting's first appearance in the WWE will likely happen during the outpouring of support for Taker on tonight's RAW. It'll be the best spot to introduce him to fans, many of which who are under 20-25, won't even know who the heck he even is.

But some big overarcing plan stretching out over 4 years? Lol no.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> The problem with an up and comer like Reigns or Wyatt ending the streak is that they are very early in their careers and the streak is such a big deal that it would overshadow anything they done in the future.


Ya, unfortunately it would've done something like that for rest of their careers. If they ended streak, they could be a multi time world champ, and people will always remember them for the streak and compare every moment of their career to something like that.

Another problem would be if some young person who ended the streak, doesn't actually become big. Like what if someone ends the streak,but that ends up being the only relevant thing they do in their career, it'd be seen as stupidest move WWE ever made. Look at past times Taker put people over, Great Khali beat him clean,Maven eliminated him from the rumble. Imagine if one of those guys beat the streak...People would hate WWE forever looking back at that and seeing how the streak ended.

Guess we'll have to find out why Lesnar was the guy to end it.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Banez said:


> But you can elevate it this way: These up and comers are still on path building themselves up as legitimate competition for Lesnar. So Lesnar will definitely be around for few more years to come. And we may end up seeing Lesnar vs. Reigns where Reigns (or insert whoever you think these up n comers defeats Brock) becomes into the guy who defeated THAT guy who broke the streak. Defeating Lesnar before him winning the streak isn't as huge as defeating him now would be.


Very good point. Taker losing once to elevate one guy is pretty dumb when you can have the guy who beat his streak lose to more than one guy to elevate them. This benefits more people.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

Didn't say anything about the terrible match being part of the plan. But I do think the mediocre build made it seem like it would be an easy win, no doubt.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

I would really like a handshake between the two. Lesnar can still be heel but if he starts fucking with taker imo it cheapens him ending the streak. He ended the freaking streak. I want him to be used like he,s the baddest man on the planet which he is. Be tweener. Fuck heels and faces up etc.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What a lame way to end the Streak. Ah well, at least Miz can still say he was never pinned at Wrestlemania.






In all seriousness, I'm just having trouble seeing exactly why this was done.
- The buildup and match and ending were all bad so he didn't lose for storyline purposes.
- Lesnar is already an untouchable beast and works part time, so he didn't lose to put over a new star.
- Bryan winning the title finally was huge, so it wasn't to be that one big Wrestlemania moment (in fact its overshadowing the title win).

Unless they have something monumental planned tonight, it just feels so... lame. Carelessly tossing the Streak away like that. What an absolutely dreadful booking decision. Only reason I can come up with was that it was for the shock of the moment, but shock for the sake of shock is crap. They'll be regretting this one.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

I was completely floored when a FAKE STREAK was broken. I felt like a kid again because I had the "Home Alone" look on my face once it was over for about 5 minutes. It was incredible because wrestling hasn't evoked any kind of emotion from me in well over 10 years.

As far as Brock breaking the streak, I don't mind at all. The match itself was not spectacular by any means, but it built up the shock value. The more I watched Brock methodically beating down Taker and circling him like a buzzard, the more I kept saying to myself "Brock just might win this thing!". That is something I NEVER thought in any other streak match. Plus, Brock always kicked Taker's ass during his first run, even in the Hell in a Cell. 

Sure, Brock's not a "fresh new talent" by any means. But he's one of the most athletic humans I have ever seen in my entire life and I'm sure he's got PLENTY left in the tank. WWE's wallet's going to be a little light, because Brock's going to be around for a while I'm guessing. They're not going to let Brock walk off into the sunset after conquering the most important match in WrestleMania history.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

If they absolutely _*had*_ to do this, and they were too scared to give it to a fresh talent, then I really wish that it would've been Cena. The guy who broke Taker's streak needs to be milked for all he's worth, and from all I've seen of Brock I'm just not convinced that he cares enough to stick around and let that happen. I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking back at it now I really don't have an issue with it at all. It was done to near perfection.

- Heyman talked up Taker even more then Lesnar the entire feud and said himself multiple times it was a foregone conclusion Taker would win, which seemed really weird at the time. 

- Taker was made to look very strong the entire feud to the point where everyone was complaining that it was uneven and made Brock Lesnar look weaker then the WWE already has, which is already an overstatement. He has only lost when getting beat up by weapons. In any regular match he has won every match since his return.

- The match itself was your run of the mill Taker match with finisher kickouts from both guys. When that 3rd F-5 hit we ALL thought Taker would just kick out. He didn't. Everyone from Heyman, The Ref, Lesnar, and the crowd just looked around like "WTF just happened."

- Brock is now a UBER ULTRA MEGA HEEL. Seriously whatever his match is at WM31 is going to be fucking massive and if he loses whomever beats him will get over in a big way. I could see the WWE going with Lesnar v. Rock with Lesnar winning to make him look even more beastly and then at WM32 Reigns beats him.

I would have been cool with the streak living forever or it being broken but the way it was done was genius. We all just assumed at WM31 Taker would face Sting, and then at WM32 Wyatt and then at WM33 Cena and didn't even give Lesnar a chance.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

That's why I always wondered too. It would have been better book if the streak was ready to end


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

They needed to end the steak, it was getting old and stale


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Xist2inspire said:


> If they absolutely _*had*_ to do this, and they were too scared to give it to a fresh talent, then *I really wish that it would've been Cena*. The guy who broke Taker's streak needs to be milked for all he's worth, and from all I've seen of Brock I'm just not convinced that he cares enough to stick around and let that happen. I really hope I'm wrong.


You SERIOUSLY need to keep things like that to yourself. No one else needs to know about your sick thoughts.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I really wanted Prince Devitt to end the Streak, or Cena. But I'm not mad on Lesnar winning, is just that a streak that couldn't been break for 21 years just got broken without proper booking.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a train of thought that this means more to the people who have followed Taker's WWF career from the very beginning. Not trying ti belittle the younger fans, but with Taker more than likely retiring, it's a big fucking deal.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

The booking was spot-on perfect. The match itself was a fairly good match, but tempered by the fact that everybody believed that this was 'just another Taker win'.. which really helped underline the growing ludicrousness of the streak. The story they told, if you take the time to watch it without that baggage, of Taker getting blown up(when you turn into a heaving hog as Warrior said the night before) and trying to find any way that he could to scratch out a win, and failing, is fairly good.

Also, him losing the match only burnishes the actual streak and the Kayfabe of 'how hard' it is to get even 21 straight wins @ WM. Its basically saying that any one of those guys could have actually won, but didn't.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

There are two possibilities here, either Taker is done for good, or they ended the streak now to make future matches unpredictable.

Option 1

After watching him wrestle last night, it was apparent this isn't the same Taker, he just can't go, he looks broken down and out of it. There is the possibility that Taker went to Vince recently and called it a career, and told Vince he'd put over Lesnar at WM30 to create the most talked about event ever. With the news Taker suffered a severe concussion, this just adds to the fuel that this was it for him.

Option 2

They are still planning on doing Sting and possibly Cena at future Wrestlemania's but did not want the streak involved. If Sting/Taker were to happen, it's almost a guarantee Taker would go over streak or no streak. But if Cena is the guy who would face Taker in his last match, Taker would want take the pinfall on his way out, but ending the streak would be too damaging to Cena's character, he would be condemned by the fans he has and further condemned by the ones who despise him. Brock was the perfect fall guy, he's already a heel, he'll never go face, and he looks like a legitimate threat to Taker. Brock was the perfect choice to end the streak with the least amount of backlash to him, and any backlash would be used to make him an even bigger heel. Brock at this point is a heel for the rest of his career, however long that is.

My only problem is the build and the match quality, if the plan was to end the streak when this match was put together, why wasn't the build better, why was Brock not more of a monster. The match itself wasn't great, if Taker had won, we would all be on here complaining about the match and how he should hang it up. It's possible you could chalk up the poor match to the concussion depending on when he suffered it, but the build should have been more.

I for one still believe Taker should have retired at WM28 with the streak at 20-0. The "End of an Era" was the perfect curtain call to his career. The Punk and Brock feuds and matches did nothing to add to his legacy. I know Taker is old school and would have wanted to end the streak before he left, but from a wrestling fan's perspective it was the wrong choice to end it, Taker deserved to retire with the streak intact whether it was what he truly wanted or not, the streak was dare I say.... best for business.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

Am I the only one who thought this went perfectly? None of you thought Brock was going to win.... and now that it has it'll go down as one of the most memorable WM moments of all time.

The build up was mostly Taker getting the better of Lesnar..... and then THIS!.... BRAVO WWE, BRAVO! I don't say it often, but last night this was genius!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> You SERIOUSLY need to keep things like that to yourself. No one else needs to know about your sick thoughts.


If Cena had broken the streak by turning heel (which is how it would have needed to be done to make any sense), you would mark out.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Why would Cena end it? He would have to turn heel and they have zero intentions on making people hate cena even more.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

I have a very hard time believing that was planned. I have a hard time believing Taker was planned to lose the streak to Lesnar. Lesnar is just so much the wrong choice, so wrong that even Vince and Taker himself must have been able to see it. I think taker was injured so bad that he could not continue the match and could not do his signature moves to end the match with a win. Everybody involved, including Lesnar, the Ref, and Heyman looked surprised.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Footage and photo of him leaving the hospital:

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/318857/[VIDEO]-Undertaker-Leaves-His-Hotel-Following-Hospital-Discharge.htm










He looks sore.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

LOL @ people playing intellectual gymnastics to try and justify how horribly booked the match and feud were. I love Taker, Brock is alright, and the streak ending was truly a moment to remember, but I can't deny that the build and match were poorly executed.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*



Casual Fan #52 said:


> I have a very hard time believing that was planned. I have a hard time believing Taker was planned to lose the streak to Lesnar. Lesnar is just so much the wrong choice, so wrong that even Vince and Taker himself must have been able to see it. I think taker was injured so bad that he could not continue the match and could not do his signature moves to end the match with a win. Everybody involved, including Lesnar, the Ref, and Heyman looked surprised.



Didn't SCSA break his neck in a match and still win? Taker could get up and walk to the back so he could've continued if he needed to.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> You SERIOUSLY need to keep things like that to yourself. No one else needs to know about your sick thoughts.


Come on, let's cut out the silly jokes and be serious for a minute. Explain to me how giving something so huge to a guy who may not even be around too much longer is better than giving it to a guy who, for better or worse, is so stupidly committed to the business that he has to be _forced_ to take time off. Every excuse I've heard for Lesnar can be countered with a simple, "What if he doesn't stay?" And let's be honest, with Brock that's a very real possibility. 

Don't mistake me for a Cena fan, because I'm as tired of the guy as everyone else. His character has majorly overstayed its welcome. But I'll tell you this: If I had to pick one veteran guy, right now, to carry the pressure and the responsibility of breaking the Streak, it'd be Cena, not Lesnar. That's no slight on Lesnar's look, that's no slight on his accomplishment, that's no slight on his legitimacy, that's no slight on his skills. I just don't think Lesnar has the commitment or desire to fully take advantage of this opportunity. In my mind, he left once, he can leave again...especially now that there's literally nothing left for him to accomplish.

Like I said, I hope I'm wrong, but Brock's return so far hasn't left me with a strong impression that he 100% wants to be here. You don't give something like breaking the Streak to a guy who isn't 100% committed to your company. Taker was 100% committed to the WWF/E, an ultimate professional, and I expect the man who defeated him to be the same. Lesnar hasn't proven that to me yet, Cena, despite his numerous character flaws, has. Simple as that.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I was thinking about how Undertaker wanting to go out on his back. That I can understand. But the better way to go would be for him to face Cena at this year's Wrestlemania (Cena vs Taker for the streak could have been epic) and win. And then have a rematch at Summerslam. Make Taker (possibly Cena too) put his career on the line. And then lose.

It just doesn't seem right to have the streak be broken by anyone. Whether it be a part-timer or a young guy.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

radiatedrich said:


> If Cena had broken the streak by turning heel (which is how it would have needed to be done to make any sense), you would mark out.



IDK, people flip out every time he wins a handicap match on Raw, so I don't think even turning heel would've softened the backlash any.


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

Not sure if it was mentioned yet, but its worth noting that there is a article on wwe.com about taker being immiditly rushed to the hospital after his match and being kept there over night with a severe concussion.

For anyone that has had a really severe concussion then you how dissorented and completely out of it you are for a while when it happened.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: If Taker's loss was indeed planned, why was the booking so bad?*

Whoever said part of the match was the idea that Taker was beaten and old is spot on, that's part of why the match played out the way it did. He didn't have another classic in him, he was just an old brawler throwing punches.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*Is Underaker gonna be at raw?*

I hear he suffered a concussion, any news if he's out for tonights show?


----------



## ShirleyCrabtree (Sep 30, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> You SERIOUSLY need to keep things like that to yourself. No one else needs to know about your sick thoughts.


This from someone with Drew McIntyre as the future in his sig lol

No, Brock should not have broken the streak, it did not deserve to be lost to a part timer.

Big Show, Henry, Cena or even HHH (although that is not a match I would ever want to see again!) I would have sucked it up, but Lesner? No way! 

The general consensus is that Undertaker is retiring, well hell, then it should have gone to someone who has earned it, the old blood sweat and tears way! not to some chap who pops up every couple of months.

The saddest thing is the match was pretty shit, Taker should have (if he was ever going to go out on a loss) gone in a big blaze of fucking glory, instead, it was a crap match that should have been 100 times better given its gravitas. 

Shame on WWE and The Undertaker for accepting and participating in this piss poor performance. 

This should have gone down in history as one of the greatest of all time, whoever the opponent was. 
Both Undertaker and Lesner let it down.

RIP


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not IMHO. Hope he is ok.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.news.com.au/sport/more-s...restlemania-loss/story-fndukor0-1226876959281


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Unknown2013 said:


> IDK, people flip out every time he wins a handicap match on Raw, so I don't think even turning heel would've softened the backlash any.


I'd hope that would be the case so he could be a legitimate heel rather than a heel who gets cheered all the time by smarky crowds, but I could actually see smarks jumping ship completely if he turned heel. They do it all the time when heel turns occur.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

radiatedrich said:


> I'd hope that would be the case so he could be a legitimate heel rather than a heel who gets cheered all the time by smarky crowds, but I could actually see smarks jumping ship completely if he turned heel. They do it all the time when heel turns occur.


Yup. HHH's latest heel turn is a perfect example of that. Some people even turned on Bryan to support HHH.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

The thing which really got me was the sight of Undertaker leaving towards the back with his head bowed. That bothered me as much as anything. I hope this wasn't his last match for that reason alone.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I really don't understand why people are saying the buildup to this match was awful now that you know the ending. The entire feud was designed to make it seem completely obvious that Undertaker was going to win, even down to the pattern of Lesnar standing tall on the last Raw. Heyman had been talking up the Undertaker just as much as Lesnar as well, if not more. If the end result was an Undertaker win then this is a stupid buildup that just makes Lesnar look weak. Instead the feud made it seem so obvious that Undertaker was going to win that when Lesnar did win it was the greatest shock in WWE history. If that had been Reigns no one would have been that shocked. It still would have been a cool moment but not with the impact that Lesnar winning had. The feud now knowing that Lesnar wins is freaking awesome. 

The Fans took Lesnar lightly. The Undertaker took Lesnar lightly. Lesnar made us all pay. As an Undertaker fan, if this is his last match I am so glad that he got to add one last legendary moment to his career. By the way you guys need to stop whining about him being a part-timer. Him squashing everyone on Raw and Smackdown every week would serve zero purpose.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

That video of him walking into bus is sad, I wonder how he looked like after WM27...


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

It's going to be sad seeing Undertaker retire tonight. The man is clearly done, he's given us everything he has.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

Watching the Raw Preshow and Lesnar will be on tonight.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Would love to see Thank You Taker chants all night but I don't trust wrestling fans to do it, especially tonight.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I really think he's retiring tonight. When he was at Axxes he looked very tired and he looked even worse last night. I don't think he has another match in him.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

I'm calling it now - Heyman comes out and goes on about Lesnar breaking the streak and STILL not getting the title shot that he deserves. He will add to his heat by going on about how they let a goat-faced little troll get a title shot before him just because the fans hijacked the show. Then he will say that Lesnar will not show up again until he gets that title shot. It really is the perfect set-up given Heyman was saying the only way Lesnar was wrestling at WM was if if it was for the title (until UT showed up and changed that). It is the only logical step that this storyline was going for Lesnar.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Queen Creole said:


> I really think he's retiring tonight. When he was at Axxes he looked very tired and he looked even worse last night. I don't think he has another match in him.



He shouldn't have another match. He looked awful last night and I love Taker, but he's give us everything he has. He needs to call to hang up the boots.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't think he can go 1 more round at Wrestlemania.. we have to respect Taker's health. He can't hang anymore with these guys, who are fitter and faster.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*



dxbender said:


> I said it years ago, that if the streak ever ended, whoever broke it needs to suddenly become the most hated person in WWE history. I was hoping Cena would actually be the person to break it(and he'd have his "Hogan NWO" moment), but hopefully Lesnar does stick around and WWE actually has him being the biggest bad guy around.


Indeed, that's why Lesnar beating it doesn't make sense. I hope you're right and Lesnar actually sticks around and becomes a full timer. He's young and he still has a lot to offer (if he wants to), but if he keeps his current Schedule, and keeps doing things like he does now, just show up, scream and let Heyman cut all the promos; it's simply a lack of respect to Taker and the fans, and the biggest opportunity lost to actually build a heel who will be there every week and will need that heat in a weekly basis. It would be such a bad move...


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

Bork IS in the building tonight. That ultimate heat :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Brocks not advertised for the show (Saw that on PW Torch)


Personally I didn't mind Brock ending the streak, but if he doesn't appear tonight, I will be scratching my head.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*



MaybeLock said:


> Indeed, that's why Lesnar beating it doesn't make sense. I hope you're right and Lesnar actually sticks around and becomes a full timer. He's young and he still has a lot to offer (if he wants to), but if he keeps his current Schedule, and keeps doing things like he does now, just show up, scream and let Heyman cut all the promos; it's simply a lack of respect to Taker and the fans, and the biggest opportunity lost to actually build *a heel who will be there every week and will need that heat in a weekly basis*. It would be such a bad move...


Putting that much heat on young talent could be devastating. Now I hope Brock is around more after this, but IMO he was one of the few that could handle all the backlash from the outcome. He's a me first guy and doesn't give a shit about anyone else. A younger talent might crack from all of the backlash and heat he would receive for the rest of his career.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Leave it to the IWC to exaggerate how bad something was. The match played out as it should have: Lesnar was being made to look a beast. Sure, there was very little chemistry between the two, but you can chalk that up to Taker's fastidious approach to his matches. Lesnar was making it up as he went along, and Taker was guiding him through it. He could clearly be seen giving Lesnar instructions. I imagine most of it had to do with the pacing of the match. I believe the final instruction was Taker telling him something along the lines of... "turn this into an F5".

JBL and King were giving the result away from the start. They did their best to ruin the moment.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it was the right decision, it's time for Taker to retire and it gave us the biggest shock of all time at Mania.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> You keep saying this, but it's not Undertaker's company and it's them who will "suffer". The company would benefit more from a younger star who they can build for years off the back of the "guy who ended the streak", Taker, a veteran would know that a) you go out on your back and b) you use big losses to build fresh talent. Giving the accolade to a part timer (even if he went full time now, he's a fucking beast who doesn't need the streak to be built as a unstoppable monster at all) who is never around and not a guy with years in the tank, no true defining moment etc is absolute madness.
> 
> Taker made a crappy, crappy decision. Not the decision to lose, but to lose it to Lesnar (who I like btw) instead of a fresh talent, who they could (if he decided it recently) have been insert into a three way at least. People keep saying he's gone out old school etc, but as a veteran he should have gone out on his back to a guy who would benefit from the rub, I have no qualms with him losing at all, and the shock value is great, but long term?
> 
> They (Takers AND WWE, let's not pretend the company couldn't overule him) just blew an opportunity to "make" somebody, moments like that don't come along often.


No sarcasm here... I would like to know legitimately what your thoughts are on Taker retiring Michaels or Michaels retiring Flair based on your above comment. I'm not in any way being conflicted I just didn't see at the time these two events happened at a WM the kind of flak the Brock/Taker deciosn has brought on in this forum.

Your response is well written, I'd like to know what you thought about the other two losses I mentioned. Yes they didn't have a streak, but they did lose their careers, which is similar...


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

Taker wanted Lesnar to beat him, and he deserved to decide that with the career he had, and how much money he made the WWE. Terrible match, but legendary ending.


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

He was great during Heyman's epic promo.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar should really act heelish tonight.*

Heyman's promos are so huge. I don't know why they wasted him for so many years. Not to mention his facial expressions during matches. He's gold on the mic.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good promo.. but beating the streak went nowhere so far. You just had him preen and pluck and there is no direction for him. Don't be shocked to see him disappear for months and all the heat for this is gone. But this is what people deserve who are trying to defend this.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Good promo.. but beating the streak went nowhere so far. You just had him preen and pluck and there is no direction for him. Don't be shocked to see him disappear for months and all the heat for this is gone. But this is what people deserve who are trying to defend this.


It was a great promo.

But it won't go anywhere. Lesnar will do his maybe 10 appearances this year. It's something Heyman can bring up in his promos but it's not like it made Lesnar any more credible, he was already seen as a beast. The build and ending were shit, so in the end 20+ years of building up the Streak was sacrificed for cheap shock value.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Heyman has solidified himself as the greatest manager of all time and it's hard for me to say that match was bad. It was a hell of a match on both sides and I loved the ending.


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

Never heard of this source but id figured id share this article that a friend shared with me.



> NEW ORLEANS - The Undertaker has just lost his 21-year Wrestlemania streak to former UFC fighter Brock Lesnar. It has been revealed that Brock Lesnar was not in fact supposed to win the match and was scripted for the Undertaker to win the match and extend his Wrestlemania streak to 22 wins.
> 
> I’m pretty sure most people know that WWE is actually staged and simply for entertainment. All matches are scripted and practiced weeks prior to the actual match, and the winner is, of course, picked before the match is aired, by WWE officials. However, this match was not meant for Brock Lesnar to win.
> 
> ...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You guys really need to check your sources a bit closer. Take a look at the link right next to that article.



Spoiler



Justin Bieber Admits To Being Bi-Sexual And Is Caught Making Out With New Boyfriend Austin Mahone


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> You guys really need to check your sources a bit closer. Take a look at the link right next to that article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea. clearly mentioned i never heard of the source before. And why would i pay close attention to adds and other non related stuff?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's right next to the article...


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

thats kinda my point. Its next to the article. I read the article, not the ads...


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

This is extremely hypothetical, but what if Taker wanted to lose to Lesnar, so IF he wrestles Sting next year for each other's last match it won't be a streak match and we can actually speculate on who is going over now instead of just assuming Taker will win.

Don't know if it's been mentioned yet and again extremely hypothetical.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

These are just my opinions/observations

1. I watched WM XXX on replay. I ruined the ending because it was getting close to 1:30am, I wanted to get to the main event, and I thought like everyone else the match, which was becoming boring would end in a kick-out-athon and a Taker win. All of a sudden Heyman is screaming you did it... man... like many have stated, I ruined for myself.

2. Build up was not to my liking. It wasn't about Brock wanting to break the streak, ti was about Taker stepping up to Brock and taking his open challenge. So it seemed more about Taker stepping up to Brock than Brock wanting to take on the streak. Even Heyman's mic skills couldn't erase the fact that this is how the feud started. So for Taker to be the one to step up and lose was probably half of why there has been a bit of a backlash. If it was more Brock in the first place wanting Taker and wanting to beat the phenom, than maybe the poor build that led upto the ending might have seemed at least a bit better.

3. Yes, Taker would have made the call. It was his decision. He might have known his body could not give anymore and it was time. Total professional going out on his back. Adds even more to a legacy that no one else thought he could do. Flair chose Michaels, Michaels chose Taker. I'm just happy it wasn't HHH. 

4. Yes, I do agree that Taker dropping the streak to an up and comer would have been better for the company. I agree that Lesnar really has nothing to gain from the streak win, unless he goes almost full time, and becomes the company man Vince wanted him to be a decade ago.

5. Lesnar though from a kayfabe stand point is probably the only guy who could beat the streak. The Phenom kicked out of the SCM/Pedigree combo. Nothing else on earth could have beaten him, accept, Lesnar at this stage in the game, not even Cena. 

6. My preference to who should have beat the streak was Wade Barrett just after his Nexus storyline, or Bray Wyatt next year. Two mega over heels that have shown they can hold a program and put the company on their shoulders even in their rookie main roster year. Simply my thoughts, no need to go crazy on the Barrett idea and reply with Ty laugh gifs thanks.

7. I was never really invested in the streak. they were side attraction matches and didn't really alter the landscape of the WWE.... until now... 

I liked the Michaels matches, the rest never interested me. I was surprised he ate the pin, and with the huge pause between the win and the ring announcement/Brock's music, I thought someone had stuffed up. But the look of the crowd showed this was planned. In any case I'm not distraught about it, or too worried it was Lesnar. WMXXX was a milestone ppv and if there was ever a ppv to lose the streak this was the one. The fact that it was a random 22 number caught everyone off guard, most people were looking for 25-0.

8. Congrats to Taker on pulling the pin on the streak. The reaction from the crowd was crazy intense and something to behold. An amazing moment in time. Exactly what WM XXX needed in terms of a moment everyone will always talk about.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> This is extremely hypothetical, but what if Taker wanted to lose to Lesnar, so IF he wrestles Sting next year for each other's last match it won't be a streak match and we can actually speculate on who is going over now instead of just assuming Taker will win.
> 
> Don't know if it's been mentioned yet and again extremely hypothetical.


It's been brought up before. I'd say if you don't want the Streak overshadowing the match? Don't bring up the Streak. It can be in the background of a storyline as it was last year with Punk.

Ironically I feel like if Undertaker does wrestle again, the Streak will now be looming over him more than ever. If he does have a match with Sting at Wrestlemania I feel like it's just going to remind people that the Streak was broken in the first place. 

And broken by a guy who's now not going to show up until Summerslam. So what was the point?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

So is Undertaker not going to explain his loss at wm? Are we just suppose to leave it like that without him saying a goodbye? and dont say he doesnt need to say goodbye


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

well probably only ever no for sure if vince or taker themselves tell us. 

My main question is that severe concussion. Like i mentioned earlier if you've had one, you no how completely disoriented you are. You have no clue whats going on around you. If taker was like that from that last f5 then its very believable that he wasn't aware enough to kick out. Which could mean he wasnt supposed to be pinned. - its a plausible theory, but for now i guess we might never know'


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> So is Undertaker not going to explain his loss at wm? Are we just suppose to leave it like that without him saying a goodbye? and dont say he doesnt need to say goodbye


He was just released form the hospital today. give him a week'


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> So is Undertaker not going to explain his loss at wm? Are we just suppose to leave it like that without him saying a goodbye? and dont say he doesnt need to say goodbye


the guy's body is messed up and has very bad concussion. Give the guy a break.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


> the guy's body is messed up and has very bad concussion. Give the guy a break.


STFU You think I don't know that? I can understand why he couldn't be there tonight but Im just asking will he address his lost at all and say a proper goodbye or are we suppose to leave it like that?


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Lariatoh! said:


> These are just my opinions/observations
> 
> 1. I watched WM XXX on replay. I ruined the ending because it was getting close to 1:30am, I wanted to get to the main event, and I thought like everyone else the match, which was becoming boring would end in a kick-out-athon and a Taker win. All of a sudden Heyman is screaming you did it... man... like many have stated, I ruined for myself.
> 
> ...


Flair is still wrestling, bro.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

any ideas when taker will be back?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The greatest Kodak moment in WWE history









and the most emotional heel win since the Miz won the WWE title.


I had to watch it at least 10 times to let it sink in. I lost count of how many people had their hands on top of their hands!

- Vic


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> The greatest Kodak moment in WWE history
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lost count on how many jaws were dropped.

And good gracious god almighty, #ThankYouTaker is still being flooded with endless messages more than 24 hours after The Streak ended!!! holy motherfucking shit!!! :ex:


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

paul heyman made that even more amazing


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Putting up the "21-1" graphic..*

anyone else find it funny and a slap in the face to the fans when they put the 21-1 graphic up after Taker lost? 

I didn't see the NFL put up an 18-1 graphic after the Patriots lost in the 2007 Super Bowl 

:lel


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Putting up the "21-1" graphic..*

Well after every Mania win they put up the undefeated graphic


----------



## attitude308 (Apr 8, 2014)

Listen if UNDERTAKER wanted this way he gets it. He deserves to chose his way. we may feel it should be Cena, Punk or some one else but If he wanted it be Brock respect it. No one could have forced this decision on him. Then Brock and Undertakes go way back to those era decade ago and he himself said they had stuff between them during Brock's UFA match when taker made an appearance. DEAL WITH IT and RESPECT TAKER.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Putting up the "21-1" graphic..*



The One Man Gang said:


> anyone else find it funny and a slap in the face to the fans when they put the 21-1 graphic up after Taker lost?
> 
> I didn't see the NFL put up an 18-1 graphic after the Patriots lost in the 2007 Super Bowl
> 
> :lel


It's 2 different things. Superbowl is about the winner not the loser,and NFL isn't WWE where the superbowl is built around a streak or anything and if the streak is broken,it'll be a huge deal. WWE has displayed Takers undefeated record at the end of the WM match for past couple of years now.

It wasn't a slap in a face, it was done to really make the feeling sink in that the streak is over.

There'll be a time in WWEs future when this is billed as an iconic WM picture(or something similar to this)


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Putting up the "21-1" graphic..*

Don't you realize that graphic comes up after every Undertaker match at WrestleMania? It wasn't a slap in the face to anyone.


----------



## attitude308 (Apr 8, 2014)

You are right man, Part-timer or full- timer If taker wanted Brock he gets it. RESPECT IT


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Putting up the "21-1" graphic..*

I get that they put the undefeated graphic up the last few years, but that actually made sense to display that and celebrate it. 

in kayfabe terms, it makes no sense to display the losing graphic lol


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Putting up the "21-1" graphic..*



The One Man Gang said:


> I get that they put the undefeated graphic up the last few years, but that actually made sense to display that and celebrate it.
> 
> in kayfabe terms, it makes no sense to display the losing graphic lol


It solidified that the Streak was over. Everyone was in a dream stance and thought this couldnt be happening but when the graphic came up, music hit, and Lesnar was pronounced the winner, it was the reality check everyone feared.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Putting up the "21-1" graphic..*

That was when the reality that Taker's streak has ended started to hit me. So surreal.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Some of Undertaker’s closest friends were not told of the finish ahead of time last night. I reported last night in the Keller Hotline that a very, very, very small circle of people knew going into last night that the Streak was ending, and I’m told additional departments were told on a need-to-know basis no sooner than was absolutely necessary. The finish was not called in the ring, though. As best as I’ve been able to gather from pieces of information from many sources, Taker decided in recent weeks that this was it. He had indicated to people that his body was telling him during his prep for this match in Texas that his body had given all it could. It cannot be stressed enough how brittle and beat up his body is. He put on a brave face, but privately made it clear to a very small circle that there would be no next year.


via Wade Keller in his new FrontPage Article (PWTorch.com)


----------



## N2mjusschillin (Mar 10, 2013)

thanks for everything taker....looking at that post mania footage it looks like he can barely walk...he's given us so much....i wish he went out differently and i'm sure he does too....but father time is undefeated and waits for no one.... #thankstaker


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Putting up the "21-1" graphic..*

"The smallest number has become the biggest" :heyman4


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Putting up the "21-1" graphic..*

It was a very weird ending.... They needed the graphic. I got a feeling not everyone was aware of the outcome


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

JY57 said:


> via Wade Keller in his new FrontPage Article (PWTorch.com)


Really? no next year? No big retirement angle or sendoff? :faint:


----------



## attitude308 (Apr 8, 2014)

UNDERTAKE-BROCK goes way back'

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL9Fa6LXxwk


----------



## attitude308 (Apr 8, 2014)

UNDERTAKER-BROCK completely makes sense Brock beating it instead of cena, punk or bryan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcLv_MeMz8Q


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Not sure if it's been posted or who listens to/watches The Breakfast Club but Charlamagne Tha God gives out a daily "Donkey Of The Day" award to someone that does something stupid.


And today, the recipient was WWE:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao Charlamagne. John Stewart also mentioned the streak ending on the daily show. I really didn't realize it was this mainstream.

I also saw this on Reddit:



> So in the latest podcast EP105 Austin says that the Undertaker is willing to do a podcast interview with him and that Austin will be driving up to Austin, TX to get the interview in person. It'll be in a couple of weeks time.
> This might be the most anticipated interview in wrestling history. Especially after WM 30 and the hospital trip after it.
> GET HYPED BROTHERS!


http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/22hsx4/undertaker_to_be_on_the_steve_austin_show/

Should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Still in shock and heart broken by this bullshit finish. Never felt so down about anything in a while. He should have not lost even if it was his last match. Yes, I can't help it, but I'm a mark for The Undertaker. If Undertaker can't go anymore, then I fully accept that. I appreciate the entertainment he has provided for me and many other fans for many years. #ThankYouTaker


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Wade Keller said:
> 
> 
> > Some of Undertaker’s closest friends were not told of the finish ahead of time last night. I reported last night in the Keller Hotline that a very, very, very small circle of people knew going into last night that the Streak was ending, and I’m told additional departments were told on a need-to-know basis no sooner than was absolutely necessary. The finish was not called in the ring, though. As best as I’ve been able to gather from pieces of information from many sources, Taker decided in recent weeks that this was it. He had indicated to people that his body was telling him during his prep for this match in Texas that his body had given all it could. It cannot be stressed enough how brittle and beat up his body is. He put on a brave face, but privately made it clear to a very small circle that there would be no next year.


Fuck...



- Vic


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I was in absolute shock when it happened, but it didn't hit me until AFTER the show. Holy shit, the streak is done. It's one of those things where you talk about like it would be a good idea, but when it actually happens, you instantly wish it never happened. It's surreal.

If Keller is correct and this is it for 'Taker though, then, thank you Taker, for sure, but I'm pissed my cousin bailed on two consecutive Wrestlemanias (29 and 30) and I'll never get the chance to see a 'Taker WM match in person. Yeah...selfish, but damn, one of my favourites of all time. It's just sad, but he's given it his all for decades.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Lesnar beating him just made no sense. Lesnar won't be around for long, he's a part timer and does none of his own promo work which takes away from him quite a bit. If Taker is retiring due to his body why didn't he just take the win and go? There was just no benefit to Lesnar winning.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Also tripped me out when I saw a report on the streak ending on VladTV, which is a hip hop site.



> WWE fans were sorely upset after The Undertaker's 21-0 streak was broken by Brock Lesner at Wrestlemania 30. Shocked faces were seen all across the Superdome crowd in New Orleans, and fans watching from home quickly shared their thoughts on Twitter and Instagram.
> 
> Memes popped up like wildfire, with one image of a shocked fan with his eyes bugged out of his head being the most popular. On Twitter, #ThankYouTaker was still trending the following morning, with fans paying tribute to the legendary wrestler.
> 
> Check out more tweets, memes, and reactions in the above slide.




And some of the funny tweets/memes to accompany the story:











































































This was a HUGE deal.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Jacare said:


> Lesnar beating him just made no sense. Lesnar won't be around for long, he's a part timer and does none of his own promo work which takes away from him quite a bit. If Taker is retiring due to his body why didn't he just take the win and go? There was just no benefit to Lesnar winning.


I was thinking the same , what if he just decides to pack his bags and go after a month ? What then ?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

#Mark said:


> :lmao Charlamagne. John Stewart also mentioned the streak ending on the daily show. I really didn't realize it was this mainstream.
> 
> I also saw this on Reddit:
> 
> ...


OMFG.  I gotta listen to that.

Taker was backstage last night wasn't he, hope is ok and we see him again soon, if that was the end, I need closure. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

This conversation was going on in the DVD thread, but I'll move it here because it's more appropriate here.


I agree that people are getting their hopes up about Brock working more dates. He absolutely won't, IMO, nor do I care if he does.

Regarding the debate earlier: I just really don't care about a wrestler not giving a shit about a business that doesn't give a shit about its workers. If the WWE made any effort whatsoever to work a more humane schedule and/or treated their employees as actual employees, I might have a different perspective. But they don't. I don't expect loyalty to a business that shows no loyalty to its employees.

Yeah Brock was "handed" stuff, but it's not as if Vince did that out of the goodness of his own heart. He did it because he felt Brock would be beneficial to him. So I don't see how that has any relevancy. What about all of the people who have handed their lives and souls over to Vince, just to be shat upon?

Brock is the one who's not a sucker, IMO.

I actually think Brock's hard-line stance is a sign that he's a normal, well-adjusted, human being. The ones who think it's normal to not see your family for 300 days, and even moreover, the ones who think there's something wrong or "soft" about someone who does not want to have that same mentality, are the ones who truly don't have the proper perspective, IMO.

Let the wrestlers revel in their scorn, while Brock, Punk, etc., have free time with their sanity and physical well-being in tact.

I think Brock summed it up quite well in his book:


> I know Vince was pissed off. In his universe, I was ungrateful. I had turned around and spit in his face. But it's not like he shouldn't have seem it coming. How many times did I tell him I needed time off? How many times did I tell him I wasn't happy with the life, or what it was doing to me? Vince always had his stock reply: "Brock, you're so much tougher than that."
> 
> But it wasn't about being tough. It was about having a life. A year or two bouncing around town to town, bar to bar, girl to girl. Vicodin to Vicodin, vodka bottle to vodka bottle, is not a life.
> 
> ...


He also mentioned that an Australian wrestler had just up and left an overseas tour and went back home. He said all of the other wrestlers looked at that wrestler like he was crazy, yet Brock thought that everything that that wrestler was saying made perfect sense. He said that's when he knew had to get out of the business. To him it was like opposite world dealing with the wrestling business. 

Having said that, he is a prickly bastard, and he makes it clear that he cares about money a lot, so I can totally see the other side of it too. I just don't feel that anyone owes the wrestling business anything, and I think that the other side of the argument is stronger.

Also on the money thing, he turned down a seven year, $6.5 million a year contract back in '04. So CactusJack makes a really good point. He could have just taken the money and half-assed his way through everything, but he didn't do that. So money _isn't_ everything to him. It's hard to turn down that type of money, even if you hate the lifestyle, but he did it.

Nevertheless, I've never gotten the vibe that he's not giving a shit during a match, aside from the Goldberg match. He seems to take a lot of pride in his work, and it actually surprises me how much he does, considering the fact that he hates everything else about the business.

From a fan perspective, I'd like to see him more, but I think his limited appearances make him seem a lot more special. He never loses any of his luster for me, so ultimately, I think his schedule is a good thing.

I don't think he needs to be around for the streak breaking to be seen as a big deal. As soon as he shows up again, it picks up right back where it was. Don't really see why it needs to dominate everything, because then it could run the chance of losing its sense of magnitude.

I do think that his schedule is a little _too_ limited, though, but that's on the WWE. I think that he should at least be on RAW for the four weeks proceeding each PPV he appears on, and the RAW right after.


_ETA:_ 
I do see how people could feel that Brock owes the other wrestlers something, when they laid down for him. It's a tough issue, because it's impossible to separate loyalty to Vince & loyalty to the boys. If you just don't like the business and it's making you crazy, there's not much you can do about that. The wrestlers just have to keep in mind that Vince did stuff for Brock because he felt he had something to gain from Brock. It wasn't an act of goodwill. So it's hard to expect an act of goodwill in return, when the cons clearly outweigh the pros for Brock, as far as the business is concerned. And I don't really blame Brock, or anyone who has that same perspective, for that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I would love to know what Taker's plans were for the build up, seeing as he got vetoed in favour of the writers' thoughts. I mean, if they knew this was it, couldn't they have given him what he wanted, unless of course it was something over physical then fair enough. 

Its just, for his retirement match, i always wanted Taker to ride off in the sunset, on a big horse amid a massive celebration, even after losing he could have done that i guess.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Good post LilOl. Aside from the ETA, I totally agree. So many people here either forget that the wrestlers have families or worse, don't care. Watching your kids grow up and being in their life > everything.



> Nevertheless, I've never gotten the vibe that he's not giving a shit during a match, aside from the Goldberg match. He seems to take a lot of pride in his work, and it actually surprises me how much he does, considering the fact that he hates everything else about the business.


This and he says as much in the excerpt from the book you posted. He loves performing and never half asses anything.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i don't know is Streak End is part of builtup for something else? i heard one story Bryan got fired when he was in NXT, Heyman saying that if he take over TNA and Heyman will get Bryan and built him up became Giant/Beast killer.

Bad News Barrett predict the future of the streak


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been thinking about it, and although I don't disagree with people who said the whole thing could have been done better, maybe their really was no 'good' way to end the Streak. It's going to be a shocking moment no matter what because we fans have just come to expect the Undertaker will win at WrestleMania, just like we have that Hulk Hogan says "Whatcha gonna do..." and Stone Cold says " And that's the Bottom Line...". It became a part of his character, his aura, his legend. It still feels weird, and yes, even sad to think he would finally lose at WrestleMania. 

I've said before I'd prefer John Cena ending the Streak, and while I still think that, maybe Brock Lesnar is the better choice from the WWE's perspective. Who knows how fans would react to Cena ending the Streak, since he'd probably be booed more than he already is. Heck, it would be his "heel turn", even if he didn't actually turn heel in the process. Lesnar might be the only safe option to end the Streak, if their is such a thing. He's not a big risk like Bray Wyatt, Roman Reigns, or another young up and comer. And unlike other established stars like Cena, Orton or Punk, you have no reason to turn him face, which may be very hard as "The Ender of the Streak". Plus, Brock may be gone in a year, so that may minimise any major pains coming from this. 

Now, I've never been a big fan of Lesnar, though I respect him and what he's achieved. And as a fan, in pains me that we (probably) won't get to see Cena vs. 'Taker or Wyatt vs. 'Taker at WM. But if he knew it was his time to go, then I guess I can't really fault him. What I'm getting at is, maybe their was a better opponent for him for his (probable) final match, but maybe their wasn't a better person to end the Streak. And since Undertaker is the old-school guy that he is, their is really no question that he would lose his final match.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

My only gripe is the fact it was such a lame match. I quietly wasn't expecting much considering Bork and Taker really need to be with the right opponents these days and they clashed big time. 

Still it was almost worst than I thought it would be, there was no momentum and the crowd seemed to not really care.

I was just surprised and disappointed that Taker didn't grab the mic right after the match and announce his retirement. That would've been the right thing to do, but I had no idea he had a concussion until reading it here.

Looking back it would've been much better for Taker to retire with Shawn at WM26 or at the HIAC with HHH and Shawn, but I respect he obviously wanted to go out on his back as is the custom.

No issue with Brock being the guy though. It's better off being an established star to give it more credibility.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

wonder goat said:


> I've been thinking about it, and although I don't disagree with people who said the whole thing could have been done better, maybe their really was no 'good' way to end the Streak. It's going to be a shocking moment no matter what because we fans have just come to expect the Undertaker will win at WrestleMania, just like we have that Hulk Hogan says "Whatcha gonna do..." and Stone Cold says " And that's the Bottom Line...". It became a part of his character, his aura, his legend. It still feels weird, and yes, even sad to think he would finally lose at WrestleMania.
> 
> I've said before I'd prefer John Cena ending the Streak, and while I still think that, maybe Brock Lesnar is the better choice from the WWE's perspective. Who knows how fans would react to Cena ending the Streak, since he'd probably be booed more than he already is. Heck, it would be his "heel turn", even if he didn't actually turn heel in the process. Lesnar might be the only safe option to end the Streak, if their is such a thing. He's not a big risk like Bray Wyatt, Roman Reigns, or another young up and comer. And unlike other established stars like Cena, Orton or Punk, you have no reason to turn him face, which may be very hard as "The Ender of the Streak". Plus, Brock may be gone in a year, so that may minimise any major pains coming from this.
> 
> Now, I've never been a big fan of Lesnar, though I respect him and what he's achieved. And as a fan, in pains me that we (probably) won't get to see Cena vs. 'Taker or Wyatt vs. 'Taker at WM. But if he knew it was his time to go, then I guess I can't really fault him. What I'm getting at is, maybe their was a better opponent for him for his (probable) final match, but maybe their wasn't a better person to end the Streak. And since Undertaker is the old-school guy that he is, their is really no question that he would lose his final match.


The thing is Brock has no where to go on the card even with a win over taker. He can be a top guy without it, people already buy into Brock Lesnar as "The Beast" and then you add Heyman talking for him and he's golden. Having a Reigns or Wyatt take the win would have a much larger upside. Ideally he would have beat Lesnar and went on his merry way either retiring with the streak intact or coming back and having someone who can benefit from the win pin him.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Its a good think Taker wasn't there last night. I don't want the lasting memory of a childhood hero to be him not knowing where he is and unable to deliver a proper promo because of a concussion.

I think that is it though, maybe he doesn't want a send off.


----------



## Lukringhawkeye (Apr 8, 2014)

It was obvious as soon as this match was announced Brock was going to destroy The Undertaker.

It was 100% the right call, this will mark the defining moment where WWE finally changes it's direction and makes it's way into a new era.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Jacare said:


> The thing is Brock has no where to go on the card even with a win over taker. He can be a top guy without it, people already buy into Brock Lesnar as "The Beast" and then you add Heyman talking for him and he's golden. *Having a Reigns or Wyatt take the win would have a much larger upside*. Ideally he would have beat Lesnar and went on his merry way either retiring with the streak intact or coming back and having someone who can benefit from the win pin him.


Says who?

Nobody knows how their careers are going to pan out. The win would look impressive on paper but who's to say the crowd are still going to care about Wyatt or Reigns in a year or 2? What if they drop the ball with them and they can't draw a penny? Giving an up and comer such a monumental win is a big risk. Sheamus and ADR have won the rumble and look how that's worked out for them.

Lesnar is a safe option business wise and a perfect option kayfabe wise. A roster packed with promising up and coming talent, but they won't get truly over without major obstacles to overcome. Proper, big time, monster heels. They can't just rely on HHH putting them over in an underdog vs authority feud everytime. Lesnar joins him in becoming a truly hated heel that the audience will pay money to see lose.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

purple_gloves said:


> Says who?
> 
> Nobody knows how their careers are going to pan out. The win would look impressive on paper but who's to say the crowd are still going to care about Wyatt or Reigns in a year or 2? What if they drop the ball with them and they can't draw a penny? Giving an up and comer such a monumental win is a big risk. Sheamus and ADR have won the rumble and look how that's worked out for them.
> 
> Lesnar is a safe option business wise and a perfect option kayfabe wise. A roster packed with promising up and coming talent, but they won't get truly over without major obstacles to overcome. Proper, big time, monster heels. They can't just rely on HHH putting them over in an underdog vs authority feud everytime. Lesnar joins him in becoming a truly hated heel that the audience will pay money to see lose.



Says me. There is 0 upside to Brock winning, he didn't even get a significantly different or better reaction than he usually does. Brock's WWE career will be on the exact same trajectory it always was and Taker's streak is ruined for no good reason.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It was great for Taker to come out in his cowboy hat and trench coat, like an old gunslinger. Would have been great with purple gloves etc too.

Im not even sure we will get a 'retirement speech' TBH. He is appearing on Austin's pocast in a few weeks, so im sure he will say some important things there.

He went out like an old cowboy, fighting for all his worth in one last hoorah, all be it not to be. A big send off is what he deserves, and a whole lot more, but im not sure we are getting it.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Jacare said:


> Says me. There is 0 upside to Brock winning, he didn't even get a significantly different or better reaction than he usually does. Brock's WWE career will be on the exact same trajectory it always was and Taker's streak is ruined for no good reason.


And what makes you so sure Wyatt or Reigns would get a significantly different or better reaction?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

purple_gloves said:


> Says who?
> 
> Nobody knows how their careers are going to pan out. The win would look impressive on paper but who's to say the crowd are still going to care about Wyatt or Reigns in a year or 2? What if they drop the ball with them and they can't draw a penny? Giving an up and comer such a monumental win is a big risk. Sheamus and ADR have won the rumble and look how that's worked out for them.
> 
> Lesnar is a safe option business wise and a perfect option kayfabe wise. A roster packed with promising up and coming talent, but they won't get truly over without major obstacles to overcome. Proper, big time, monster heels. They can't just rely on HHH putting them over in an underdog vs authority feud everytime. Lesnar joins him in becoming a truly hated heel that the audience will pay money to see lose.


Finally some sense (Y)


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

purple_gloves said:


> And what makes you so sure Wyatt or Reigns would get a significantly different or better reaction?


Because they're on the rise as it is, developing at a rapid rate, people are already getting behind them more and more. Something that big would catapult them through the ranks. Brock is Brock at this point. I don't see any positives coming from Brock beating the streak. If their goal was to shock everyone for a few minutes they succeeded but in the long term they'll probably regret it.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I still don't understand why the ref called off the three count. It's almost as if Taker was supposed to kick out.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

purple_gloves said:


> And what makes you so sure Wyatt or Reigns would get a significantly different or better reaction?


The thing is that Lesnar will probably leave and we won't see him again until Summerslam, where he will have one more match before WM 31 and then if I recall correctly his contract ends. Then who knows if we ever see Lesnar again.

I might be wrong, and if he actually starts showing up on a weekly basis, then it's alright he got the streak, but let's be real: That isn't happening, and while Brock will be sitting at home for months, there will be other guys who show up on a weekly basis and would do great with that push, while the heat Lesnar might be getting now, will fade every week that Lesnar doesn't show up. He will come back and he´ll be in the exact same position he was last week.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*21-1*

Revelation 21:1 Then I saw "a new heaven and a new earth," for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away, and there was no longer any sea. 

couldn't help but read this and think of the undertaker and his loss last night like it was signifying the end of one era and the beginning of a new one


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The Hitman said:


> It was great for Taker to come out in his cowboy hat and trench coat, like an old gunslinger. Would have been great with purple gloves etc too.
> 
> Im not even sure we will get a 'retirement speech' TBH. *He is appearing on Austin's pocast in a few weeks, so im sure he will say some important things there.*
> 
> He went out like an old cowboy, fighting for all his worth in one last hoorah, all be it not to be. A big send off is what he deserves, and a whole lot more, but im not sure we are getting it.


Really? Where did you find that info?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

According to Metzler, Taker didn't remember the match and during the match he was completely lost & didn't know what to do which forced Brock to walk him through.


----------



## wow2222 (Apr 22, 2013)

Could this set up a run for heel taker or is he finally done in the ring?


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

MaybeLock said:


> The thing is that Lesnar will probably leave and we won't see him again until Summerslam, where he will have one more match before WM 31 and then if I recall correctly his contract ends. Then who knows if we ever see Lesnar again.
> 
> I might be wrong, and if he actually starts showing up on a weekly basis, then it's alright he got the streak, but let's be real: That isn't happening, and while Brock will be sitting at home for months, there will be other guys who show up on a weekly basis and would do great with that push, while the heat Lesnar might be getting now, will fade every week that Lesnar doesn't show up. He will come back and he´ll be in the exact same position he was last week.




Here's what people need to understand. Whenever Brock Lesnar shows up rather it's every week or every 4-6 months, you know shit is going to go down. That's what he has over everybody on the entire WWE roster. He doesn't need to show up every week.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

I still can't believe how little respect the WWE showed to their greatest legend of all time. Barely a mention or two last Raw. Just surreal.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

The more I think about it, the more certain I am this simply cannot be the way Taker would want the streak to end. Awful feud, awful match, awful performances by both men, loss to a part-time fucker who doesnt give a shit about the business and yesterday basically said "see you at summerslam lol". We know Vince has been out of touch for years now and if for some insane reason Taker actually wanted this, then I'm sorry but he should be ashamed too. Over two decades of history leading to this? What a disgrace.


----------



## PrimalForce (Feb 4, 2014)

Terminator GR said:


> The more I think about it, the more certain I am this simply cannot be the way Taker would want the streak to end. Awful feud, awful match, awful performances by both men, loss to a part-time fucker who doesnt give a shit about the business and yesterday basically said "see you at summerslam lol". We know Vince has been out of touch for years now and if for some insane reason Taker actually wanted this, then I'm sorry but he should be ashamed too. Over two decades of history leading to this? What a disgrace.


Exactly my feelings on this


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't if I should really be surprised that there are people that hate this. Whatever, I thought it was an insane moment. My jaw dropped, and I won't forget it.

Maybe the match could have been better (though it was still very good), but in the end it's that final three-count that will be remembered, not the match. Look at Hogan/Andre. Something impossible happened and nobody gives a shit about the match not being good at all. 

Lesnar was a perfectly acceptable person to give it to. The guy is a legit badass, Taker respects him. Giving it to a young guy is a risk. I remember people saying it should have been given to Barrett. Well, look where Barrett is now. What happens if they gave it to someone else who looks like a good idea now, but doesn't work out? We have no way of knowing, either way. Lesnar is established and a beast, it just makes sense for him to beat the streak. Plus, Heyman was awesome on Raw rubbing it in.

I don't care to take part in the whether Lesnar was the right guy or not conversation any longer. There were no real right ways to go about this. I'm just going to sit and think about that moment and remember how heartbreaking yet amazing it was. I won't be forgetting it any time soon.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Reigns or Wyatt or anyone else isn't on that level to prove themselves yet to break the streak...

Brock this and that but what you get out of it? Brock have 1 year left and only turning up few dates. i'm expecting a big payoff next year WM...<insert star> most likely Bryan against The Beast.

look at Taker streak (http://wrestlersway.blogspot.com.au/2012/07/undertakers-wrestlemania-record-streak.html) is just a hype really... he fought HHH 3 times-Shawn and Kane 2 Times. the list not that incredible anyway.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I can undertand why Lesnar, and I even agree that is a good choice. The problem was the feud and the match itself. I don't even mind the match itself, because Undertaker is old, but a more decent storytelling, like Michaels did at WM 27. I mean, 21 wins to ending all with this pay-off is just dissapointing.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Is it just me or is the whole fallout underwhelming?

Like they barely even mentioned it on Raw, the crowd werent even giving Lesnar that much heat (Cena & Sheamus got more) I mean I know its an edgy crowd being the post-WM one but still, its really shit. Like the streak is over now, they cant go back and its like no one really cares.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Brock isn't wrestler like other guys who paid their dues passion for business but Brock who come in for pay check...Brock doesn't have that kind of passion and left because of wrestling life on the road.

Heyman promo more of a work than a shoot...Brock isn't the first guy from UFC/MMA in pro-wrestling.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Brock was the wrong guy. I know giving it to someone young has it's risks but someone like Wyatt or Reigns? or even CM Punk last year to legitimize him as the GOAT heel


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

give the Streak to veteran or guys at top level Like Bryan-Cena but with Punk he left also a risk.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

it may or may not have been right choice. But whoever defeats Brock Lesnar now would have defeated the guy who ended the streak. Thats probably the push they'l give through Lesnar eventually.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Nessler said:


> Brock was the wrong guy. I know giving it to someone young has it's risks but someone like Wyatt or Reigns? or even CM Punk last year to legitimize him as the GOAT heel


maybe he was giving it to Paul Heyman who was with him way back in the day in Memphis? Maybe its believable that a UFC Heavyweight champion could end the streak. 

Yea I was as shocked as you but it gave us an incredible, UNFORGETABLE wrestlemania moment. And IMO Wrestling, for a fan like me, is all about the moments and thats why WWE is the best wrestling company in the world


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Jacare said:


> The thing is Brock has no where to go on the card even with a win over taker. He can be a top guy without it, people already buy into Brock Lesnar as "The Beast" and then you add Heyman talking for him and he's golden. Having a Reigns or Wyatt take the win would have a much larger upside. Ideally he would have beat Lesnar and went on his merry way either retiring with the streak intact or coming back and having someone who can benefit from the win pin him.


I disagree. 

If being the Streakbreaker is promoted correctly and made a big part of his persona then Brock reaches a new level of heeldom. I think this win easily makes him the biggest bad guy in WWE history. Whereas Brock was humanized before, by losses to Triple H and Cena, he might as well have been brought back in undefeated after Wrestlemania 30.

I really want to stress the idea that this win makes him one of if the not the very biggest bad guy(s) in WWE's history. He not only broke the Streak, but he damn near killed the Undertaker. Beat the piss out of him. This IS a new level for Lesnar.

If they do the aftermath correctly: if they sign him to more dates. Have him one more short, full time sprint towards Wrestlemania 30, without losing, then whoever beats him will be put over almost as much as if they broke the Streak. And they wouldn't have to hold the burden of being the "Streakbreaker".


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

If they had Reigns or Wyatt or Cesaro (for example) break the Streak next year, they'd be saddled with that their whole careers. It'd be a burden just as much as it got anyone over. Brock can shoulder that burden because he can. He's the hero WWE deserves, just not the one it needs right now. So we'll boo him. Because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a Beast Incarnate. A Paul Heyman Guy. A BRRRRROCK LES-NARRRR.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...His_Concussion_and_the_Match_with_Lesnar.html



> - Regarding why Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker at WrestleMania XXX may have seemed off, it's said that The Undertaker didn't know what they were doing and had to rely on Lesnar to keep them going. Nobody knows exactly where the concussion came but it may have been on the single leg takedown where Taker hit his head on the floor.
> 
> There was a lot of talk about Taker's future backstage at WrestleMania and RAW. Nobody knows for sure if that was Taker's last match but it was certainly being talked about like it was.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

There was always going to be arguments about who should end the streak.

I think Lesnar was the right choice.

If you give it to someone like Reigns or Wyatt or even Bryan, people will say they're getting superman booking and that's not what the audience want nowadays. There's already some resentment towards Reigns, and Bryan is a good example that fans want to choose their own main eventers. And long-term, are they dependable? Punk wasn't and they've had issues with Orton before now.

Give it too someone too old is pointless.

Lesnar is ideal. It's always been a case of less is more with him. He will always be synonymous with ending the streak now, and the fact his appearances are sparse will protect that amazing feat being tainted from over exposure or bad booking. And he's proper legit.

They've got to handle him very carefully.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> If they had Reigns or Wyatt or Cesaro (for example) break the Streak next year, they'd be saddled with that their whole careers. It'd be a burden just as much as it got anyone over. Brock can shoulder that burden because he can. He's the hero WWE deserves, just not the one it needs right now. So we'll boo him. Because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a Beast Incarnate. A Paul Heyman Guy. A BRRRRROCK LES-NARRRR.


But nothing has changed. No one even cares that the streak is over and now Brock has disappeared for months. If they were just gonna end it like that it could have gone on another guy who would stick around and be able to milk it. Or a Cena heel turn.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't think Taker cared alot about the match being 5 stars because he knew the ending will be the most remembered thing from WM XXX.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Pugilist said:


> I disagree.
> 
> If being the Streakbreaker is promoted correctly and made a big part of his persona then Brock reaches a new level of heeldom. I think this win easily makes him the biggest bad guy in WWE history. Whereas Brock was humanized before, by losses to Triple H and Cena, he might as well have been brought back in undefeated after Wrestlemania 30.
> 
> ...


I feel like the streak should've stayed intact and that be The Undertaker's legacy. If Taker wanted to go out losing to Lesnar he could always have a had a retirement match at Summerslam. That way Lesnar still gets a lot of heat but the streak remains unbroken.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...His_Concussion_and_the_Match_with_Lesnar.html


Best wishes to Taker. Certainly hope he is feeling as good as possible at this moment. Hope to see/hear him soon.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Brock didn't need it though. He's already seen as one of the biggest badasses in the history of the company. Now what, Heyman can gloat a bit more? The guy isn't even going to be around for another 6 months. Will Lesnar even be here 2 or 3 years from now? They crushed something after building it up for almost a quarter of a century for little gain. I've said it before but if they were going to break the Streak, doing it in such a careless way with such little build up was not the right way to do it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Brock didn't need it though. He's already seen as one of the biggest badasses in the history of the company. Now what, Heyman can gloat a bit more? The guy isn't even going to be around for another 6 months. Will Lesnar even be here 2 or 3 years from now? They crushed something after building it up for almost a quarter of a century for little gain. I've said it before but if they were going to break the Streak, doing it in such a careless way with such little build up was not the right way to do it.


Yeah to be honest in the long term it won't matter. It'll just be a blemish on record of The Undertaker's streak.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Oddball said:


> I feel like the streak should've stayed intact and that be The Undertaker's legacy. If Taker wanted to go out losing to Lesnar he could always have a had a retirement match at Summerslam. That way Lesnar still gets a lot of heat but the streak remains unbroken.


No. The Streak had to be broken or it would've been meaningless. That moment alone would've made any Wrestlemania historic. No man's "legacy" is greater than that. And his legacy is great enough without his Streak intact.

Greater actually, for having helped create one of the top five or so most shocking moments in wrestling history.

Did BROCK necessarily need it? Nope. But who cares. These things are not delved out a needs basis. Or else Miz would have broken the Streak. Brock was, in hindsight, the right guy. He's now more than "one of the biggest badasses in WWE history". He is THE biggest bad guy ever. And it's a burden that he and only a few others could bear.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

get hogan out said:


> There was always going to be arguments about who should end the streak.
> 
> I think Lesnar was the right choice.
> 
> ...


Anyone who thinks Brock was the wrong person should try to tackle this post. It is spot on.


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

Pugilist said:


> Anyone who thinks Brock was the wrong person should try to tackle this post. It is spot on.


I think most ppl just wanted it to be someone they felt truly loved and lived for the business, like shawn michaels or triple H. I don't think many ppl believe that brock lives for the business.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

attitude308 said:


> You are right man, Part-timer or full- timer If taker wanted Brock he gets it. RESPECT IT


Thats kinda the issue tho. Many ppl don't quite believe it was supposed to happen. If that's true then what happened taker did not want.
Without an official answer to that, we can only guess.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*As we noted after Wrestlemania in the Elite section, The Undertaker was taken to the hospital immediately after his match with Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania. The story Paul Heyman told about Taker collapsing backstage after the match on Raw was pretty much 100% the truth.
Vince McMahon went with Taker to the hospital, leading to McMahon missing the main event of Wrestlemania for the first time in 30 years. If that doesn't show you how respected and well thought of Undertaker is, nothing ever will.

Taker was held overnight for observation after being diagnosed with a pretty major concussion, which occurred pretty early on in his match against Brock Lesnar. He was walking around very gingerly with an extremely stiff neck and a profound limp yesterday at Raw.*

*Source: PWInsider*

Props for both men being able to continue on with the match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

My thoughts and best wishes are with Taker atm, hope he is alright, any head injury is very frightening.

Props to Vince and Brock for doing that, even though it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Iron Punk (Oct 24, 2013)

For those that get it _(Captain America Winter Soldier):_



Spoiler: Why Taker lost


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> *As we noted after Wrestlemania in the Elite section, The Undertaker was taken to the hospital immediately after his match with Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania. The story Paul Heyman told about Taker collapsing backstage after the match on Raw was pretty much 100% the truth.
> Vince McMahon went with Taker to the hospital, leading to McMahon missing the main event of Wrestlemania for the first time in 30 years. If that doesn't show you how respected and well thought of Undertaker is, nothing ever will.
> 
> Taker was held overnight for observation after being diagnosed with a pretty major concussion, which occurred pretty early on in his match against Brock Lesnar. He was walking around very gingerly with an extremely stiff neck and a profound limp yesterday at Raw.*
> ...


oh so this is why he worked more slowly and looked dazed


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

After reading hundreds of reports and shit like that. I think i know why this match wasnt good,its because of the concussion that happend in the beggining of the match(from that point it was brock who was in the control of the match) and thats the main reason,i know that taker aged pretty badly from WM 29,ye he was tired as fuck during the match but the concussion just destroyed him,i watched the match many times and i was scared but not for Taker,but for Lesnar,I thought that Taker could fucking kill him with a botched Tombstone,He botched the leg drop,he landed on the nose of lesnar, he botched the last ride, he just was off,his BRAIN was off,he was in the state "what am i doing here,who is this guy,what is happening,what is the meaning of life". I still think he can do it vs the Stinger or Cena just because they dont hit so hard,Watch the finishers of Sting or Cena and then watch The F5,watch the suplexs of lesnar and then the dropkicks from Sting or the leg drop from Cena. I think(and many thinks) that the concussion happend on one of the first suplex from Lesnar.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

The Biggest Problem *I* have with Brock beating Taker are Cena-fanboys creating threads about how Cena was the one who should've beaten the Streak. 


Brock Lesnar is the ONLY BEING on this entire planet(Part-Time or not) that should've(and did) ended the streak. 

If anything, it restored most(if not all) of the aura he had lost due to the Fk'ery of his Booking upon his WWE Return(and I'm talking especially about his ridiculous loss to John Cena). 

Now his aura is back and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

There are still Cena marks left?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Would explain the state of the mtach if it happened early. Strak matches are usually quite good especially on Undertakers side anyway. Hopefully Undertaker fights it. Guys one of my greats.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

I really wanted to see an I Quit match between Taker & Cena, but oh well. Would've been one hell of a match and VERY unpredictable.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Re-watching the match now, and I think Taker got his concussion when Brock got out of that second Hells Gate and he powerbombed Taker onto the mat. Taker's head whip-lashed pretty hard there. Only a guess though, I could be very wrong.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



SoupBro said:


> Idk about that especially if Cena turned heel to end the streak. Cena actually loves the business and is full time, I wouldn't have a problem if Cena broke it. Brock breaking it is meh to me.


 Pretty much this. 

Him turning heel would've just made everything solid. 

Have him start the five knuckle shuffle, do the "YOU CAN'T SEE ME TO TAKER" as the crowd boos, have him look towards the crowd, "YOU CAN'T SEE ME" to them, with a middle finger. Hit the five knuckle shuffle, Taker gets up, set up for like a third AA, Cena wins. 

Heel turn. Ultra Cena heel. Leaving for another top face to step up.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³ (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

Fuck the streak.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

And also, I may be biased, but the match wasn't a bad match at all now that I have reluctantly re-watched it. It wasn't "fast paced", but it wasn't terrible either. It was above average, maybe above average, but you could clearly see the effects of the concussion based on some of the facial expressions from Taker through out the match.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

It's a fake streak. Stop crying about it.

Also, Taker was a part timer too.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It was joked around here that Brock would brutalize Taker for real. Looks like it turned out to be the truth, kinda knew the match would be pretty bad especially when so many called it MOTN once it was announced.


----------



## punkmark1 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

fuck cena and fuck the streak...it's done move on...lesnar is credible again which can only be a good thing


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Undertaker looks like an old guy with AIDS and he hasnt wrestled in months. And he's suppose to beat Brock Lesnar? The right call is having him win? You guys are nuts.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

Lesnar beating it gave everyone a huge shock, since no one expected it when the ref counted three.
If Cena beat it, everyone would have expected it. The crowds reaction and the looks on the faces when Lesnar beat the Taker was priceless.

Plus the Taker hand picked Lesnar as the guy to beat the streak, who are we to argue. Plus the Lesnar match was supposed to happen in 2010


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

I kinda agree. Beating the streak would have been the ultimate case of Cena overcoming the odds.


----------



## gazzdw (Mar 7, 2009)

Wrong move on so many levels for me. Brock didn't need the bragging rights, he's already the current biggest badass in wrestling. I really think alot of people will look back at this decision and wish it hadn't happened. Claims of "in a real fight do you think Taker would beat Lesnar" and comments like that, in a real fight do you think taker would beat Big Show and A-Train? That logic is against so many matches in history. Taker is portrayed as different to other wrestlers anyway.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

My biggest problem with it was that it was Brock fucking Lesnar of all people who did it. I mean... really? The guy who's now going to fuck off again for months before having another match MAYBE at Summerslam is the guy they tapped to break the Streak?

Still, the only plus is that we never have to see Cena's smug fucking smirk as he stands over the Undertaker at Wrestlemania. Because as quietly pissed as I am about it being Lesnar... at least it wasn't Cena.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



punkmark1 said:


> fuck cena and fuck the streak...it's done move on...lesnar is credible again which can only be a good thing


Brock has always been credible....


....it's just that now he's KAYFABE-credible again.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Bartmanhomer said:


> I have a question to asked for everybody. Will you still continue to watch all the WWE shows after Undertaker lose his winning streak? I might decided to stopped watching all the WWE shows and boycott.


Well, Undertaker is bigger than The Streak for me so I wouldn't stop watching cause he's 21-1. The day I'd stop watching is when Taker retires for good.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

The WWE is clearly positioning Cena as a guy 15 years after he's done, as a guy people will look back on and respect. Had he been the guy who beat Taker, he would have even more resentment against him and his "legacy" would never have any chance of recovering.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

Taker was taking a nap in the ring in that last match people lol, do you really want to see this next year again? And Taker vs Cena does nothing good for Cena win or lose. If he loses, fans still wont' be a fan of the guy, and if he wins, fans will turn on him even harder. The only person it would benefit is Taker.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Pied Piper said:


> Well, Undertaker is bigger than The Streak for me so I wouldn't stop watching cause he's 21-1. The day I'd stop watching is when Taker retires for good.


Erm, isn't that day now too?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

Any match with Undertaker in it is pointless at this time. You silly marks!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



Reservoir Angel said:


> *My biggest problem with it was that it was Brock fucking Lesnar of all people who did it.* I mean... really? The guy who's now going to fuck off again for months before having another match MAYBE at Summerslam is the guy they tapped to break the Streak?
> 
> Still, the only plus is that we never have to see Cena's smug fucking smirk as he stands over the Undertaker at Wrestlemania. Because as quietly pissed as I am about it being Lesnar... at least it wasn't Cena.


I know I'm being a bit repetitive here but :











Brock winning was what was BEST FOR BUSINESS. :HHH2:brock


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

The people crying about a fake streak are probably the ones who also cried for weeks after they found out there is no Santa Claus.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



BrownianMotion said:


> The people crying about a fake streak are probably the ones who also cried for weeks after they found out there is no Santa Claus.


You said it, bud!


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



itsmadness said:


> Is that now we won't get to ever fucking see Cena/Taker at mania. Sure they might have a match at mania but its going to be fucking pointless without the streak on the line.


Cena/Taker would've been awesome but it creates the problem that if Cena wins he's a mega heel and hated and if Taker wins then the face of the company just lost, plus the face/face dynamic that would be weird with Cena getting booed out the building as he'd never turn full heel.

It was a dream match that was never going to happen sadly.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

I've barely watched anything for years. Mainly because WWE has given me little to care about. Now with the streak gone thats one less thing to care about. 
If I stop watching it wont be down to any protest, but to boredom.


----------



## Six Sides (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

one thing I want to point out though, seeing the condition of Undertaker in ring at 49 (?) has cemented further for me what an incredible man Sting is, his work over the last few years has been much much less rusty, and thats not saying Taker was poor, it's saying Stings shape is/was incredible


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

You guys are driving me nuts talking about the streak ending. You guys are delusional, this is clearly a hoax. It's obvious they are doing a storyline where Paul Heyman has invented a time machine, went back and forth with Brock Lesnar trying to find flaws in the match with the Undertaker until they eventually defeat him. Then a group from NXT will be called up as "time cops" so they can arrest both Heyman and Lesnar and expose the truth that the Undertaker had actually beaten Brock 4 times at WrestleMania 30 until their plan worked, then Vince McMahon will declared the streak restored. It's pretty obvious this is the direction they are going in and the only rational explanation.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



Six Sides said:


> one thing I want to point out though, seeing the condition of Undertaker in ring at 49 (?) has cemented further for me what an incredible man Sting is, his work over the last few years has been much much less rusty, and thats not saying Taker was poor, it's saying Stings shape is/was incredible


Taker had a concussion and a possible neck injury for most of the match.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

Nope. That makes it a good thing. I'd rather have Lesnar end it than Cena. Lesnar plays the scumbag to perfection and Cena has worked so hard to avoid playing the scumbag.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

The Hitman said:


> Erm, isn't that day now too?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The streak might be over, but where does it say Undertaker has retired?


----------



## Six Sides (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



BrownianMotion said:


> Taker had a concussion and a possible neck injury for most of the match.


exactly, taking nothing away from him. Just pointing out that Its incredible how well Sting can 'go' being 6 years older than undertaker


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



Six Sides said:


> exactly, taking nothing away from him. Just pointing out that Its incredible how well Sting can 'go' being 6 years older than undertaker


That kind of stuff can happen to anyone though. I'm sure Sting wouldn't have looked any better wrestling with a concussion and neck injury.


----------



## Six Sides (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



BrownianMotion said:


> That kind of stuff can happen to anyone though. I'm sure Sting wouldn't have looked any better wrestling with a concussion and neck injury.


completely agree, cant see taker being in the shape sting is with the schedule he had in 6 years time however!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Six Sides (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



BrownianMotion said:


> That kind of stuff can happen to anyone though. I'm sure Sting wouldn't have looked any better wrestling with a concussion and neck injury.


although i know that being with brock lesner cant compare to being with anyone sting as wrestled in ages on a physical scale!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> The streak might be over, but where does it say Undertaker has retired?


It was just my opinion. I just think that was his last match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



CesaroSection said:


> Cena/Taker would've been awesome but it creates the problem that if Cena wins he's a mega heel and hated and if Taker wins then the face of the company just lost, plus the face/face dynamic that would be weird with Cena getting booed out the building as he'd never turn full heel.
> 
> It was a *NIGHTMARE* match that was never going to happen, THANKFULLY.


*FIXED FOR ACCURACY.*


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Taker is everywhere,even non-wrestling fans are talking about him.Maybe it's a great way to end your career.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

WWE creative needs to be fired one by one before they spread their stupidity around like the plague that it is, if Cena going over Wyatt in his typical superheroistic children-hugging style wasn't dumb enough, they made fu***ng Lesnar end the streak.

It was awful enough to see, Cena ending the streak and hug children and his dad afterwards would be worse thought.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*CANT. FUCKING. BELIEVE.*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



Joshi said:


> WWE creative needs to be shot down one by one before they spread their stupidity around like the plague that it is, if Cena going over Wyatt in his typical superheroistic children-hugging style wasn't dumb enough, *they made fu***ng Lesnar end the streak.*
> 
> It was awful enough to see, I couldn't bare to see Cena end the streak and hug children and his dad afterwards.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

Cena should've ended the streak because.

1. He may have possibly turned heel after that.
2. Atleast the streak would've been over by the guy who is loyal to the company unlike brock.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*






*'I didn't think he'd finish it in this match' :lawler

I don't think anyone caught it live though, else there would've been a thread somewhere or the other.

(Thought it'd need a thread of its own, just merge it with the main one if you think otherwise.)


Edit: Coming to think of it, it probably might be the reason why the odds were in Lesnar's favor on those betting sites.

edit2: Nah, just realized the odds were in his favor hours before this happened.*


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

Wow that's awesome.

Lawler sounds so stunned and saddened. Just goes to show you how big the streak is. Cole's call at the end should get him fired though. "And the streak is over." WTF was that Cole.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

If we're looking for hints that the streak was gonna be broken.....what about in the promo video for Undertaker-Lesnar? They had commentary lines from Cole and JBL flat out saying the streak is over(I know it was taken from past WMs during moments that looked like the streak was over,but they've never had commentary lines in past WM promos where commentators flat out said the streak was over).

Coles line in it was something like "THAT'S IT! THE STREAK IS OVER! THE STREAK IS OVER!"


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



Superhippy said:


> Cole's call at the end should get him fired though. "And the streak is over." WTF was that Cole.



JR should've been there for it with Cole nowhere near a microphone.


----------



## Six Sides (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



Darkness is here said:


> Cena should've ended the streak because.
> 
> 1. He may have possibly turned heel after that.
> 2. Atleast the streak would've been over by the guy who is loyal to the company unlike brock.


genuinely think the fans would hate on the company enough to make a heel turn not good enough if this happened!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



glenwo2 said:


> The Biggest Problem *I* have with Brock beating Taker are Cena-fanboys creating threads about how Cena was the one who should've beaten the Streak.
> 
> 
> Brock Lesnar is the ONLY BEING on this entire planet(Part-Time or not) that should've(and did) ended the streak.
> ...


Thank you, Captain Hindsight.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

Didn't he say ' I'd hate to be the official in this match'.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



Superhippy said:


> Wow that's awesome.
> 
> Lawler sounds so stunned and saddened. Just goes to show you how big the streak is. Cole's call at the end should get him fired though. "And the streak is over." WTF was that Cole.


I thought his call was perfect. Everybody was stunned. Silence, and letting the moment sink in > Cole going nuts.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

Huh, maybe the commentary didn't find out Undertaker was going to lose until right before the match started. It would explain why they all sounded so miserable and depressed during the entire match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

Taker wearing the cowboy hat and trench coat for the first time in 3 years too.


----------



## GarlicCheeseChip (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Didn't he say ' I'd hate to be the official in this match'.


He sure did.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> JR should've been there for it with Cole nowhere near a microphone.


They would have been better off with JBL or King making the final call. They both sounded legitimately upset like everyone else afterwards. Cole acted like he just saw Rusev squash Ryder on Raw.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



glenwo2 said:


>


This made me lol ^^

But seriously, I have nothing against Lesnar, I would be angry at any BIG alredy affirmed name ending the streak, mainly cause it's a wasted opportunity for a young name, looks like wwe doesn't care about investing in the future... 

how many matches will Brock possibly have in wwe? I still think a name like Bray Wyatt would have been a way better choice.
If you want to create a new era you can't keep using old names.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



dxbender said:


> If we're looking for hints that the streak was gonna be broken.....what about in the promo video for Undertaker-Lesnar? They had commentary lines from Cole and JBL flat out saying the streak is over(I know it was taken from past WMs during moments that looked like the streak was over,but they've never had commentary lines in past WM promos where commentators flat out said the streak was over).
> 
> Coles line in it was something like "THAT'S IT! THE STREAK IS OVER! THE STREAK IS OVER!"


Another hint might have been Taker coming out in the hat and coat. Since the mohawk he's abandoned the old entrance attire until WM 30.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I love all the butthurt flowing strongly around here. :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

gazzdw said:


> Wrong move on so many levels for me. *Brock didn't need the bragging rights, he's already the current biggest badass in wrestling.* I really think alot of people will look back at this decision and wish it hadn't happened. Claims of "in a real fight do you think Taker would beat Lesnar" and comments like that, in a real fight do you think taker would beat Big Show and A-Train? That logic is against so many matches in history. Taker is portrayed as different to other wrestlers anyway.



Remember when they had him JOB to Cena upon his first PPV match after his return?

Remember the crappy booking he's been put through that Diminished the Aura he had upon his return?


All of that was RESTORED the moment he beat the Streak.


It wasn't about Bragging rights that Brock gained by this victory. It was the Aura of Invincibility (that he NEVER should've lost in the first place) which he finally got back.



cookiepuss said:


> Re-watching the match now, and I think Taker got his concussion when Brock got out of that second Hells Gate and he powerbombed Taker onto the mat. Taker's head whip-lashed pretty hard there. Only a guess though, I could be very wrong.


Could've also been the three F5's that Brock used on him, too.

But that's a very interesting theory and upon re-watching that part, you could be right.


I think at that point, Taker knew something was wrong and told Brock to execute Plan B(as in Bullshit from many of the fans here) which was executed.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

Nah, I'm pretty sure commentators don't know the outcome of the matches on the card anyway, they do this so they get the genuine excitement, disbelief, emotion of the commentary team ... and of course to stop the risk of slip up's.

The only people who know are of course the creative behind the match, the referee and the talent in the ring, that's it.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Another hint might have been Taker coming out in the hat and coat. Since the mohawk he's abandoned the old entrance attire until WM 30.


Also, the Lesnar casket went up in flames. I saw that as a subliminal "Taker won't be needing this" hint.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

He also said:

"Yes-o-mania" :lawler


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwinsider.com/article/84845/undertaker-health-update.html?p=1



> *UNDERTAKER HEALTH UPDATE*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-04-08 11:47:10
> 
> ...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

I got the hint that the streak was over when the Undertaker lost.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

lmao @ the people say who are gonna boycott 

Do you guys know how lame that sounds lmao


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

Jerry Lawler, the best in the business. You are all just jealous.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Didn't he say ' I'd hate to be the official in this match'.


thats what i heard


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Nah, I'm pretty sure commentators don't know the outcome of the matches on the card anyway, they do this so they get the genuine excitement, disbelief, emotion of the commentary team ... and of course to stop the risk of slip up's.
> 
> The only people who know are of course the creative behind the match, the referee and the talent in the ring, that's it.


Are you serious? :lmao :lmao


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



Xapury said:


> Are you serious? :lmao :lmao


Apparently there were very few people (4-6 is what I read) that knew the outcome of this match, WWE did all they could to keep it a secret.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Apparently there were very few people (4-6 is what I read) that knew the outcome of this match, WWE did all they could to keep it a secret.


And did a very good job of it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



Xapury said:


> Are you serious? :lmao :lmao


I would agree the commentators don't know who is going to win the matches so they can't let it slip and can always give their view on who they think will win and not give away the ending.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

They could of point blank said 'the streak ends tonight' and it would still of been the biggest shock ever


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Didn't he say ' I'd hate to be the official in this match'.


Or
"I don't envy the official in this match".


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



dxbender said:


> If we're looking for hints that the streak was gonna be broken.....what about in the promo video for Undertaker-Lesnar? They had commentary lines from Cole and JBL flat out saying the streak is over(I know it was taken from past WMs during moments that looked like the streak was over,but they've never had commentary lines in past WM promos where commentators flat out said the streak was over).
> 
> Coles line in it was something like "THAT'S IT! THE STREAK IS OVER! THE STREAK IS OVER!"


That piece of commentary was actually taken straight from the HHH vs Undertaker Hell in a Cell match from WM28. I'm sure of this because I showed my brother that match days before WM30.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

It'd be great if this were true and got him fired, but unfortunately nothing whatsoever will come of anything he did or didn't let slip.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



birthday_massacre said:


> I would agree the commentators don't know who is going to win the matches so they can't let it slip and can always give their view on who they think will win and not give away the ending.


LOL yeah,vince is going to let them say what they want :side:

JBL is the heel,he always wants the heels to win.

King and cole are faces,they cheer and mark for the faces.

Commentators know everything that is going to happen in the show,they need to now about the timing,who to put over and who shit,all that stuff.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



1WhoKnocks said:


> I thought his call was perfect. Everybody was stunned. Silence, and letting the moment sink in > Cole going nuts.


It would have been better if the ref hit three and the announcers just went dead silent right then and there.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

Read the comments of that video
They are true


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

LOL no he didn't say that. He said he'd hate to be the official in this match.

Cole's call at the end was fine, everyone was stunned, you need to let it sink in. It isn't like a face defeating a heel's streak and the crowd are going crazy, which would warrant that OTT reaction.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



Xapury said:


> LOL yeah,vince is going to let them say what they want :side:
> 
> JBL is the heel,he always wants the heels to win.
> 
> ...


That is not what I meant. They have to stay in character for who they cheer for, but they don't have to know the outcome of the match because it will make their reactions more genuine and they wont tip their cap to who is going to win.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

"I'd hate to be the official in this match"
Exactly what he said clear as day with headphones on.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

why do they still keep Lawler around? 

Whats he bring to the table now? a random homeless guy would just wander on commentery and offer more contructive things to say, Lalwer hasnt got any worth anymore. I like the guy I really do the man is a legend and I got all the respect in the world for him for being one of the greatest commentery duo's of all time. But come on the mans got nothing to give, he cant work off of Cole or JBL the same was he did JR..


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



Alchemind said:


> Jerry Lawler, the best in the business. You are all just jealous.


I thought Lawler at Mania and Raw did some of the best work he has done in a long time. I just think he has been so terrible because he is bored with the product like the rest of us and is trying his best to sell emotion when it isn't really there. He is the longest running announcer in WWE history and has been at ringside for nearly every legendary moment of the last 20 years. Watching Christian vs. Sheamus part 25 is as boring for him as it is for us.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Remember when they had him JOB to Cena upon his first PPV match after his return?
> 
> Remember the crappy booking he's been put through that Diminished the Aura he had upon his return?
> 
> ...


I think he got that back when he won three PPVs in a row. Yeah he could have been used better earlier on, but who but snarky internet fans remembers that?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm still confused as to why the ref called off the three count and signaled two. 


Anyone can shed some light on that?


----------



## mooser316 (Apr 8, 2014)

My jaw dropped just like everyone else. Although I'm not as upset as some other people that it was to Lesnar. Taker has earned the right to choose that. Been reading these forums for a long time finally decided to join in!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> I love all the butthurt flowing strongly around here. :lmao


:lmao, yes it sure is:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/467653-jbl-did-they-know-the-streak-was-ending-at-wrestlemania-30



> JBL: People always ask, "do you know the finishes?" And sometimes it's important that we do, because you need to tell a story a certain way. On big matches you don't need to know the finish.We really want raw emotions, so most of the time we choose not to know any of the finishes. We had no idea – it was a complete shock.
> 
> Cole: I was preparing my call like there was going to be another kick-out by The Undertaker. But then it didn't happen … If you saw the pictures of the fans, there were people crying, there were people in shock … He's slowing down. He's getting older. You saw the battle against Punk last year, and the matches against Hunter and Shawn took a lot out of him.
> 
> JBL: People are upset about this, and rightful so. But that's what happens in life. In the case of our business, that's what you're supposed to do. On the way out, you're supposed to go out doing a favor for somebody. And that's what he did, and that to me showed more class and dignity than the 21 victories. Undertaker was a groomsman at my wedding … it's the end of the Streak, and that's really, to me, a sad moment.


they talk more about it on their talk show (but looks like they didn't know till it happened)


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Undertaker Shouldn't Have Lost to a Damn PART TIMER*

Allow me to vent for a moment. I know this may be two days late, and I know you may be sick of hearing about it... But I feel your pain, I feel we share the same. I've been feeling a lot of things. I feel sad for the Undertaker, sad for the Streak. I feel sad for the children in the crowd who had to witness their past time of watching The Undertaker defend the Streak since Wrestlemania 29. I feel their tears, I feel their sadness. I feel for the adults who have been watching to see The Undertaker defend the streak for over 2 decades. I feel angry that a PART TIMER beat the streak. I feel...


None of that.

Please, though, tell me more about Undertaker's full time schedule and how you loved watching him defend the streak in 1994.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Undertaker Shouldn't Have Lost to a Damn PART TIMER*

its done and dusted. #dealwithit


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



Joshi said:


> This made me lol ^^
> 
> But seriously, I have nothing against Lesnar, I would be angry at any BIG alredy affirmed name ending the streak, mainly cause it's a wasted opportunity for a young name, looks like wwe doesn't care about investing in the future...
> 
> ...


This is my problem with it being Lesnar. Not because I dislike Lesnar, but because it could have been so much better for WWE in the long term if it was someone else.

I have no problem with the Streak ending. It was 21 years, he had a fucking good run of it and if he's really hanging it up for good, I'm fine with that.

But it's the fact that they gave the accolade of breaking the Streak to an older part-timer when there's younger full-timers that could have, for example, been built up and then taken the Streak down themselves for a massive boost.

I just don't think Lesnar needed it, really

Although, I will admit some benefit to having Heyman taking credit for being the manager who's client ended the Streak and then putting Heyman with a terrific younger up-and-comer like Cesaro. If they can make that connection work, some of my annoyance would be mitigated.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

> *JBL*: People are upset about this, and rightful so. But that's what happens in life. In the case of our business, that's what you're supposed to do. On the way out, you're supposed to go out doing a favor for somebody. And that's what he did, and that to me showed more class and dignity than the 21 victories. *Undertaker was a groomsman at my wedding* … it's the end of the Streak, and that's really, to me, a sad moment.


huh, never knew that.


----------



## RussMac316 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

Did anybody catch what Taker said to Brock when he was picking him up for the Tombstone that was reversed into the 3rd F-5? I've tried to listen over and over but I cannot make it out.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

First off it was never guaranteed that we would have ever seen Cena vs Taker at Mania.. 

We need to accept that Streak is over, even if some of you think it was terrible for business. I'm sure the Undertaker had a lot to say in the fact. I love how a good majority of you bring up the fact that you wish it was a up and comer superstar, I find that laughable. Regardless of who beat Taker they would forever be a villain and they would have to be able to handle the crowed attacking them nonstop. I'm sorry but that could destroy a lot of guys confidence you have no idea how they would handle it. It could easily destroy any character. Theirs plenty of superstars in the back that would crack due to the pressure. 

Brock is already considered a villain and clearly doesn't love the lifestyle of a wrestler, he cares about himself and that's it. The WWE knew the pressure of breaking the streak would never get to him or ever affect him personally. He always had the Takers number and that will never change. 

A part of me does wish it was a up and comer, but who knows if they ever could handle the pressure and grow from it. 

We get way to worked up over a scripted streak. If Taker can accept it we should be able to.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



Joshi said:


> This made me lol ^^
> 
> But seriously, I have nothing against Lesnar, I would be angry at any BIG alredy affirmed name ending the streak, mainly cause it's a wasted opportunity for a young name, looks like wwe doesn't care about investing in the future...
> 
> ...


Yea but see, Taker picked Lesnar himself to end it. If you wanna blame anyone blame Undertaker. For me, Brock was the right choice. They both have each other one of the best feuds of eithers career back in 02/03. Taker knew he wanted Brock to end the streak fire some time now. 

I just don't see how anyone can be mad at Brock (not saying you are  ). What's he gonna say, no?


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

And what does Taker being his groomsman have to do with anything? 

I understand this "on the way out you do the favor" stuff but I thought they brought Sting in to wrestle Taker and held off the Cena/Taker for some point down the road. Now it's official that was his last match?!


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

I hate Cena as much as anyone on here, but at least if he'd broken the streak, turning heel in the process, it would have 'died' for something more than just a stunned silence and "Oh, Brock Lesnar broke it? really? the part time guy? Oh, ok then".

Monumentally stupid decision.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



The Devil and God said:


> Brock is already considered a villain and clearly doesn't love the lifestyle of a wrestler, he cares about himself and that's it. The WWE knew the pressure of breaking the streak would never get to him or ever affect him personally. He always had the Takers number and that will never change.
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ...


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

The worst thing about Cena beating the streak would have been him hanging around in the ring with Taker afterwards instead of letting the man have his moment and leaving the ring.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

A Cena heel turn to break the streak would have been Hogan NWO levels of epic.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



RussMac316 said:


> Did anybody catch what Taker said to Brock when he was picking him up for the Tombstone that was reversed into the 3rd F-5? I've tried to listen over and over but I cannot make it out.


"Finish it with an F-5" is what I thought he said? Makes sense considering they were calling the match off the cuff quite a lot throughout, which would explain how it didn't flow and the pace was off.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



STEVIE SWAG said:


> *'I didn't think he'd finish it in this match' :lawler
> 
> I don't think anyone caught it live though, else there would've been a thread somewhere or the other.
> 
> ...


*"I envy the official of this match"*. Its actually clear as day on the WWE Network Replay. By itself, it in no way gives away that the streak was going to be broken, as that statement could be said before any Taker Streak match and it would have been equally valid.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

This whole thing about doing the favor on your way out is just another idiotic "traditions" of pro wrestling. It's the same as pulling ribs. It's the same as beating the crap out of rookies for no reason, for real, and then call it "paying dues". It's the same as the other barbaric traditions such as deliberately cutting yourself in the forehead to bleed real blood.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



itsmadness said:


> Is that now we won't get to ever fucking see Cena/Taker at mania. Sure they might have a match at mania but its going to be fucking pointless without the streak on the line.


That is the most silliest reason to have a problem with it. 


The Undertaker's streak (which didn't mean jack back during the Attitude Era) it doesn't define the Undertaker. 


The Undertaker being the grim reaper who puts superstars away is what defined the Undertaker. I don't know how this got lost amongst fans of today. 

With that said, his streak needed to end because most of you forgotten what the Undertaker is all about. 

Undertaker is beatable.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

If you guys are clamoring to see a Undertaker vs John Cena match. 


Why aren't you requesting a Buried Alive match? 


If Cena beats the Undertaker in this match up he'd proven he's a unstoppable force in wrestling, but if Cena loses and ends up getting buried by The Undertaker, then that goes his career (or to a lesser extent persona), it's over.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



gamegenie said:


> If you guys are clamoring to see a Undertaker vs John Cena match.
> 
> 
> Why aren't you requesting a Buried Alive match?
> ...



you think superCena couldn't beat the grave? what hasn't he overcome before?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

Cena beating Taker >>>>>>>>> Lesnar beating Taker, Cena (heel) is there every week so every week he going to let the fans know he did it.. Lesnar is now done til summerslam that sucks its was a stupid move to have him go it


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

wonder goat said:


> I think he got that back when he won three PPVs in a row. Yeah he could have been used better earlier on, but who but snarky internet fans remembers that?


Who you calling "snarky"? :side:



And the PPV wins are all well and good but when Brock JOBBED to friggin' Cena, his mystique was tarnished and while he had some success since, it just wasn't the same.

THIS basically restores that mystique back to where it was Pre-Cena-JOB.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> Who you calling "snarky"? :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when Brock got his ass beat in his last MMA match the mystique was gone


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

First off, fuck John Cena. 
Secondly, I think it's pretty amazing just how prestigious Taker's streak became. 
It pretty much eclipsed all the titles in the company. That's impressive.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*

Taker already beat Cena about 11 years ago. So what do you want?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



peowulf said:


> Thank you, Captain Hindsight.


What the hell is your problem all of a sudden?:side:




SpeedStick said:


> *Cena beating Taker >>>>>>>>> Lesnar beating Taker, Cena (heel) is there every week so every week he going to let the fans know he did it..* Lesnar is now done til summerslam that sucks its was a stupid move to have him go it


This is ASSUMING that Cena turns Heel.

The FACT is that we've been all waiting for a million years for him to do so and the WWE(*cough* Vince *cough*) just REFUSES to do so. 

And you know why?

$$$$$$$$ ----> Merchandise for the kiddies as a "Good Guy" babyface. 


Everyone thinking he'd turn Heel are fooling themselves. He'll simply use the added "Heat" he'll get as more of the You-Can-Boo-Me-or-Cheer-Me schtick that he's had for a long time. Sorry but THEN the Streak broken by him would REALLY BE.....a waste. :side:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Bossdude said:


> when Brock got his ass beat in his last MMA match the mystique was gone


In the UFC, when he barely escaped with a submission win against Shane Carwin, that's when his "mystique" over there ended. 

Cain simply finished the job as only Cain(being his badass self) can.

And I'm not even going to bring up Overroid...



I'm talking more about him returning a conquering asskicking anti-hero from the UFC who became a LEGIT Champion for a LEGIT SPORT. That's the Mystique I'm referring to. 

Him having to Job to friggin' Cena was an absolute JOKE.


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm sad the streak is over, but it was bound to happen. Sucks he really did get hurt :/


----------



## elperfecto (May 19, 2013)

Internet marks are still raging? You haven't come to the conclusion that Undertaker is someone who does what's right for business? Let me remind you Undertaker is the guy who stood in gorilla position in front of the monitor during the whole WM14 main event, to make sure Shawn did business right.

What's REALLY ironic is the reaction that you KNOW he would've gotten if Taker went over. 

"Match sucked, Undertaker needs to retire"

"Match sucked, everyone knew who was going to win"

You internet marks have no ability to just enjoy the fucking SHOW.

But then again, this is what's beautiful about pro wrestling. Even in the year 2014, they're making grown adults feel this passionate about the product. To the point where people are literally crying. LOL!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

dizzylizzy87 said:


> I'm sad the streak is over, but it was bound to happen. Sucks he really did get hurt :/


Just read about that.

Brock had to carry the match the rest of the way possibly stemming from that single-leg takedown earlier. 


Considering the circumstances, Brock did the best job he could in helping Taker get through this match.


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest (Jan 29, 2014)

*Lets look at the Streak ending from a perspective that something more comes out of it*

Lets look at it like this. 

- As a lot of us have heard and seen. Undertakers shoulder seems to have been lifted off the mat as he was pinned by Lesnar. 

- With the massive flow of negativity, backlash, and overall disappointment that Taker lost his streak to Lesnar, could the WWE possibly come up with a storyline that involves Taker and Lesnar having a rematch at next years Maina, with the argument that Undertaker was not actually pinned because his shoulder was off the ground. The 21-1 cannot be changed, but the fact that Taker gets a chance at revenge because he claims he was not actually beaten sets up a huge hype for the match. 

- this could set up a match where Undertaker has to fight Lesnar ( who I personally believe will be WWE champion by this time next year ) With the stipulation being that the match is championship vs Career match, If Lesnar wins, Undertaker has never step into a WWE ring again and if Undertaker wins he gets the WWE championship.

- Undertaker wins the match and becomes WWE Champion. 

- He retires with the title the next night on raw, allow the rest of the lockeroom to have a chance of obtaining it.


Pros of his idea 

1. Undertaker gets revenge

2. The fans of something to be satisfied about even with the streak being broken 

3. Lesnar can always either win the title back at a upcoming paper view or leave for 6 months like he usually does 

Cons of this idea. 

1. Undertakers age and health ( he looked absolutely horrible the other night ) 

2. The willingness of WWE to actually book this. 

3. The willingness of both participants to go through with the match. 

side note: I know this sounds absurd, but then again so is a lot of things on this forum. Its just an idea that popped in my head and there is no need to proclaim that I am a "dumb ass" or a retarded "undertaker mark" (even though I am) I just believe that this could be an option for WWE to be able to make things right again with the VAST MAJORITY ( notice how i didn't say everyone ) of their fan base, and give a conclusion to one of the most, if no the most intriguing ongoing storyline in the history of the company.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Lets look at the Streak ending from a perspective that something more comes out o*

There's a couple of upsides to the streak ending:

- If they ever do that Sting vs Undertaker WrestleMania match, it's now more believable that Sting could win.

- It's also more believable for Cena to beat Undertaker, although the intrigue is gone from this one a little bit, because Cena's threat was mainly as a threat to the streak.

- They can now do an "Undertaker Losing Streak?" angle, where we wonder if he'll lose again, if this is it for him, or if there's more gas in the tank. He, of course, would win his next match to put that to rest. In peace.

- Taker still has a big time Retirement Match, win or lose, that has nothing to do with the Streak and everything to do with closing out his career and building up to the end of it.

- And yeah, Undertaker getting revenge on Lesnar has appeal, too.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Lets look at the Streak ending from a perspective that something more comes out o*

They wouldn't have had him lose to Lesnar if the plan wasn't for him to retire after a rematch with Lesnar(which Undertaker will also lose) at WM31 next year.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Lets look at the Streak ending from a perspective that something more comes out o*

I've been thinking this for the last few days, but it's the first I have hesrd about the shoulder thing. Interesting. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> Him having to Job to friggin' Cena was an absolute JOKE.


I agree. And I also agree that him breaking the Streak moves his stock upwards a bit.

But his stock already was higher than everyone else on the roster. Brock was already a special attraction, a walking tank. Sure this elevated him but I stand by saying the gains achieved by this outcome are outweighed by the many negatives. Doesn't help that he's about to go away for 6 months and not be around when the feelings of anger at the broken Streak are quite so fresh in everyone's minds.

Regardless of if you think Lesnar or someone else should've broken it or if it should've been broken at all, I think nearly everyone can agree that it could have gone down a whole lot better. It felt more like an afterthought than anything, and I don't just mean the match stinking (which is understandable given the injury).


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Lets look at the Streak ending from a perspective that something more comes out o*

The Undertaker is done and gone. He wrestled his last match. He'll probably get inducted to the HOF at Wrestlemania 32.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Lets look at the Streak ending from a perspective that something more comes out o*

Give him a farewell show and send him to hell/heaven.. let the deadman RIP


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Lets look at the Streak ending from a perspective that something more comes out o*

His shoulder wasn't up, he just moved his arm, Brock's win was 100% clean.


----------



## supernova (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Lets look at the Streak ending from a perspective that something more comes out o*

It's over. Let it stay dead. Undertaker wanted it to end to Lesnar, so let it be


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

> JBL: People always ask, "do you know the finishes?" And sometimes it's important that we do, because you need to tell a story a certain way. On big matches you don't need to know the finish.We really want raw emotions, so most of the time we choose not to know any of the finishes. We had no idea – it was a complete shock.


 I'm done with this piece of shit. How can he lie to that extent? He didn't know the finish? He was expecting it from the bell. Listen to the call. He goes on and on about how Lesnar could very well win, how the streak looks like it's over. At one stage, Cole comes in over the top of him just to restore a bit of balance. JBL was really laying it on thick. King repeated his lion analogy. He was emotional from the start. It was completely against his character; he was breaking kayfabe. In hindsight, it was quite obvious Taker wasn't going to win. It was right in front of us. The goons at the announce table couldn't help but make sure of that.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



RussMac316 said:


> Did anybody catch what Taker said to Brock when he was picking him up for the Tombstone that was reversed into the 3rd F-5? I've tried to listen over and over but I cannot make it out.





Masked Janos said:


> "Finish it with an F-5" is what I thought he said? Makes sense considering they were calling the match off the cuff quite a lot throughout, which would explain how it didn't flow and the pace was off.


I believe it was "turn this into an F-5". Taker was coaching Lesnar through most of the match. I don't know where the opposite is coming from. It's quite clear that they hadn't rehearsed prior to the match. 

Taker fighting the match on his back, his reaction, "the concussion"... all of these are intended to further sell the breaking of the streak. I mean, the first reports of the concussion had to do with the belly to belly suplex. Taker then lands on his feet on the floor after being hit with a clothesline from in the ring. How many people with a concussion could do that?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

Jim Ross has said about a million times the commentators have the entire card and segment order, results, and estimated time the matches are going to go in front of them from the moment they get to the table. That's the papers you see them carrying to the table. Not sure why some of you think they don't know the results ahead of time.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

JBL was acting like his father had just died even before Taker could throw in a hip toss.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Even if he had of said that, which he didn't, how would that have revealed that Brock was going to win? Besides, hate on him all you want but Jerry Lawler has been in this business for probably going on 40 years or more, there's no way he would accidentally ruin one of the biggest swerves that we've ever seen.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Just rewatched it and you can really tell after the single leg takedown spot on the outside, Taker was never the same for the rest of the match. That match was actually going very good for the first ten minutes or so and after that spot Taker was clearly hurt and the match slowed down.

I mean Taker can sell but you can tell by his face that we was just totally out of it.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

RapidFiyah said:


> I think this was the best way they could have ended the streak for a few reasons.
> 
> 1. Brock was a part timer and therefore no one in their right mind would have thought that Brock was going to end the streak and therefore it provided a genuine shock for everyone when the streak ended.
> 
> ...


This. Lesnar is a good choice. The shocking face from the audience sums it up.Nobody see it coming.

Having a nobody or rookie to end Taker streak will bring shame to the streak.Having a big name like Brock Lesnar ending it is good choice but important than that,it's what Taker want.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*



Xapury said:


> Are you serious? :lmao :lmao


Yes, very!



birthday_massacre said:


> I would agree the commentators don't know who is going to win the matches so they can't let it slip and can always give their view on who they think will win and not give away the ending.


It's true, I've heard this in numerous places before, they may know certain spots that they want/need to sell, they already know by default they've to exaggerate things but them not knowing the actual results saves any slip up's (which are so easy yet so important to NOT happen) and also captures a natural element of surprise.



Xapury said:


> LOL yeah,vince is going to let them say what they want :side:
> 
> JBL is the heel,he always wants the heels to win.
> 
> ...


That doesn't make any point in regards to them not knowing the results, they know their job by default and this makes no sense in proving a point they know/don't know the results.

And no, they don't, as mentioned above ... not only that, the matches themselves aren't choreographed play by play, they just know the sequence of spots they want to get in roughly, they don't do these spots at exact certain times, it wouldn't even be possible.

All that stuff you said is right but still doesn't apply to defending how they do/don't know the results anyway, not too sure why you brought those things up???

People also speak to them in headsets anyway and ask them to say certain things at certain times, so all that ain't even needed either and that's how they have control over the commentary.



birthday_massacre said:


> That is not what I meant. They have to stay in character for who they cheer for, but they don't have to know the outcome of the match because it will make their reactions more genuine and they wont tip their cap to who is going to win.


Exactly.



Oakue said:


> Jim Ross has said about a million times the commentators have the entire card and segment order, results, and estimated time the matches are going to go in front of them from the moment they get to the table. That's the papers you see them carrying to the table. Not sure why some of you think they don't know the results ahead of time.


No he hasn't, he's said they are able to get the info but most of the time it's preferred not to, I've seen this myself somewhere (I'll google in a second and see if I can find) ... not only that, I've heard from legends personally that they don't because of what I mentioned above, I think Howard Finkel said something about it also when I spent time with him in Manchester a few years ago, so no, they don't.

Ok, done a google search .. this is what Jim Ross has said :



> Question : Before the PPV matches, were you aware of the results or the eventual face/heel turns that took place?
> 
> We were privy to it if we wanted the info but I always preferred to know less and to be more spontaneous.


Source : http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/442603-jim-ross-qa-2

So there ya go, there has been more definitive answers about this elsewhere but this pretty much says it all in a nutshell anyway and I can't really be bothered to be crawling to find it, however that's pretty much the case and most don't want to know this.

I'm pretty sure they prefer to keep it this way backstage too because it's SO easy to slip up, the same way it is for us when talking to a friend who hasn't seen a PPV yet, it can so easily happen on commentary and can you imagine if there was a slip up during a big match like The Undertakers for example, it's way too much of a risk.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

holy hell i didn't hear that


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Lawler may have revealed the streak would be broken right before the match*

Cole and Lawler two sad excuses for announcers


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

If it was pre-planned that the Streak would be "CONQUERED" that night, it royally sucks that Taker suffered that Injury because that match could've been SO much better than it really was. DAMN CONCUSSIONS!!!


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> Who you calling "snarky"? :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Brock jobbed to freaking Cena? What the fuck is wrong with you. Why are you acting like Lesnar lost to Zack Ryder. This is John Cena. The guy that has been on top for a decade and the guy that has crushed everyone in his path. Hell, he beat the fuck out of Cena in that match and that victory for Cena looked more like a fluke then anything.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Now that Lesnar has defeated CM Punk, Big Show, & Undertaker's streak, I wonder if he's moving on to the next big accomplishment on his list:

The *WWE Word Heavyweight Championship*.

Maybe Lesnar will take it from Daniel Bryan months from now.

:lelbrock


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

SnoopSystem said:


> Now that Lesnar has defeated CM Punk, Big Show, & Undertaker's streak, I wonder if he's moving on to the next big accomplishment on his list:
> 
> The *WWE Word Heavyweight Championship*.
> 
> ...


It wouldn't surprise me to see Lesnar take the title from Bryan in the long run.


----------



## NOLA4LIFE (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



wwe_fan_since_1982 said:


> It was so clear on the Network!


I am the "YOU SUCK GUY"- Fucking Priceless !


----------



## NOLA4LIFE (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



batberg said:


> Did you guys hear some cunt yelling out "You suck" to the Undertaker and booing?


I am that cunt who yelled YOU SUCK ! I have been hating Taker for 24 years


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I dunno if it was the right call, but that moment when the ref counted 3 was absolutely legendary. I can't explain the shock I felt and the atmosphere (or lack of) that came from the crowd was just incredible.

It's one of those moments that I'll watch back on YouTube for years to come.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



NOLA4LIFE said:


> I am that cunt who yelled YOU SUCK ! I have been hating Taker for 24


24 what?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I really think, bar the hall of fame, maybe sporadic appearances that this is the end for Undertaker. A bit like Austin at wrestlemania 19, an unofficial retirement so to speak.

Also, did I read Taker is going to be on Austins podcast???? :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ashes11 said:


> I really think, bar the hall of fame, maybe sporadic appearances that this is the end for Undertaker. A bit like Austin at wrestlemania 19, an unofficial retirement so to speak.
> 
> Also, did I read Taker is going to be on Austins podcast???? :mark:


Thats what Austin said in his latest podcast that when he is back in Texas in a few weeks he will drive to where Taker lives and do the interview depending on how well Taker feels when the time comes.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> That was Austin said in his latest podcast that when he is back in Texas in a few weeks he will drive to where Taker lives and do the interview depending on how well Taker feels when the time comes.


Hope that happens, when was the last time Taker did an interview like that? Might be the closest we come to getting closure from him in terms of retirement.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Seeing The Undertaker wrestle at Wrestlemania made me kind of quite glad the streak has ended.

Don't get me wrong, I've loved him at Wrestlemania and I still don't think Lesnar was the correct guy to end it but he didn't look like he could have gone another year. He looked visibly in pain at various points through that match and didn't have the speed or movement he did even a year ago with CM Punk. The Streak had also become very predictable (obviously not this year) and the storylines were in danged of being incredibly one dimensional (see this years with Lesnar)

So while it's probably not going to go on, and I assume Undertaker wont wrestle again (I'm guessing), I'm kind of glad. I've enjoyed his performances a great deal, especially over the past five years of so (mainly with HBK), I'm glad he wont have to put himself through anymore pain, and if he cant wrestle at the level he had done with HBK, HHH and CM Punk in previous years it's good for him to stop at this point.

I don't however think that Lesnar was the correct choice. I mean, why? He's part time, he's not sticking around, he gains nothing by ending the streak, and he's (in my eyes) not as big of a star as HHH or HBK so him ending the streak wasn't right for me. I personally think they should have done it with HBK. The fans would have likely been fine with it, they could have then had a career vs. career match which would have been awesome etc. But I guess there's no point in dealing with what if's.

The streak is over, Undertaker probably wont wrestle again and Wrestlemania will be much different next year. Either way, the streak was great, I've loved it, and I'll probably miss it come Wrestlemania next year.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't like the fact that people are bagging about the match,Taker got injured ( Concussion) early in the match and he didn't know where he was and what he is doing but he still finished the match.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The biggest problem I have with Brock beating Taker*



brandiexoxo said:


> Yea but see, Taker picked Lesnar himself to end it. If you wanna blame anyone blame Undertaker. For me, Brock was the right choice. They both have each other one of the best feuds of eithers career back in 02/03. Taker knew he wanted Brock to end the streak fire some time now.
> 
> I just don't see how anyone can be mad at Brock (not saying you are  ). What's he gonna say, no?


If it's true then I'm ok with blaming Undertaker for it, whoever chosed this route made a big mistake imo.

And no, I'm not mad at Brock at all, he just did his job.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Seeing The Undertaker wrestle at Wrestlemania made me kind of quite glad the streak has ended.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I've loved him at Wrestlemania and I still don't think Lesnar was the correct guy to end it but he didn't look like he could have gone another year. He looked visibly in pain at various points through that match and didn't have the speed or movement he did even a year ago with CM Punk. The Streak had also become very predictable (obviously not this year) and the storylines were in danged of being incredibly one dimensional (see this years with Lesnar)
> 
> ...


You sort of answered your own question, whilst Brock might not have been the right guy, Taker didn't have it in him to wrestle after this year, this year there wasn't a newcomer ready to go over the streak. As a result you look to an established guy, and Brock stands out, the Undertaker gets a credible end by losing to a guy that legit looks like he could beat anyone in the business. As well Brock is one of the few guys that could end it and carry that on his shoulders, it won't harm him like it might have done with a guy like Reigns for example. If a Reigns that wasn't ready beat him this year people would turn against him.

Its been posted by a few times that Brock didn't really win, it was more that Taker took on too much and stepped out to fight one more time than he was able.

And at the end of the day, if Taker requested this we have to accept thats what he wanted.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

robertdeniro said:


> I don't like the fact that people are bagging about the match,Taker got injured ( Concussion) early in the match and he didn't know where he was and what he is doing but he still finished the match.


Yeah, i think this should be a big fuck off headline on this bloody site. Taker did an amazing job considering, IMO.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not even sure where I stand with this. On the one hand I don't think the streak should have ended as in a way it's takers legacy. On the other it made for a truely great moment and as taker is old school he wanted to go out on a lose like all wresters used to.

I feel that there was no right person to end it. Personally it would have been great if punk ended it. However lesnar is somewhat of a special attraction and this this make lesnars future matches seem much more important. Lensar has a legacy already that this adds too, if someone like cesaro or reigns ended it it could have been too much for them and the ending of the steak could have been wasted


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The streak was never Undertaker's. It was it's own entity and Undertaker was the last victim of it. 

Just something i saw elsewhere.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

The Hitman said:


> The streak was never Undertaker's. It was it's own entity and Undertaker was the last victim of it.
> 
> Just something i saw elsewhere.


And now its over people can remember him for his amazing career, not just kayfabe wins at one show (despite how great they were)


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I was so honnerd and privileged to meet him this year when I did cause who knows when taker will do another autograph session. The photo I took with the Undertaker means so much to me that it's the one and only picture I have with a wrestler that I will frame and what's ironic Taker isn't even my favorite wrestler Austin is and I have met Austin and did take a photo with him and it's not framed but my picture with Taker I'm framing.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> I was so honnerd and privileged to meet him this year when I did cause who knows when taker will do another autograph session. The photo I took with the Undertaker means so much to me that it's the one and only picture I have with a wrestler that I will frame and what's ironic Taker isn't even my favorite wrestler Austin is and I have met Austin and did take a photo with him and it's not framed but my picture with Taker I'm framing.


Its cool that you met him dude, must have been a great moment.

It saddens me that I'll never see him wrestle. I was hoping I could get to Mania 31 or 32 to see him just one time.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

when it first happened was shocked but it prob was the right decision its clear the undertaker was very broken down and even though the build was a let overall it was the right and lesner has fully restored creditbility


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



NycRapAttack said:


> But what does this do to Lesnar? Doesn't make him any more credible and the match itself wasnt anything about 3 stars


Ofcourse it does. I was with all of you at the beginning thinking a younger guy should of ended it but the more I think about it this shit was brilliant. Would Bray or Reigns ending it look legit honestly? The booking would feel just as fake as Cena defeating Mark Henry in an armwrestling contest. Lesnar on the other hand is the only man I think in history to have beaten the undertaker in all of his ppv matches. 4-0.

Plus he,s legitimatly the most legit guy in pro wrestling today. And its not like he,s going anywhere. Yes he,s not fulltime but the guy is 36 and could easily stay around for 5+ years working those 3-4 ppvs a year and that is enough to make him the superattraction of a draw he is. Nobody can take away the fact that he,s the guy that ended the streak. That will always make him seem like a threat. 

Not to mention the shockfactor. This booking decision was brilliant absolutly brilliant.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



jarrelka said:


> Not to mention the shockfactor. This booking decision was brilliant absolutly brilliant.


Lesnar needs to be booked as a monster from here on forward. The fact he's only one who defeated Taker on Wrestlemania is something they can easily work with. whoever defeats Lesnar next would have the accolade of 'defeating the man who ended the streak' Any past victories over Lesnar are invalid and irrelevant right now.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

It's a good thing that a part timer broke the streak.

It just wouldn't work giving it to someone who's on Raw every week. They'd have to win ALL THE TIME in order to preserve how special ending the streak was.

When we see Lesnar again at SummerSlam, all we'll be associating him with is the streak and how powerful that makes him. Which is a good thing.

Lesnar's booking now has got to be all about the fact that he ended the streak and comes across as invincible.

Ideal for Bryan at WrestleMania 31.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't understand how any of you can think you have the right to get angry over Taker's career decisions.

What do you think happened? Do you think creative told Taker he had to give up the streak? Do you think Lesnar or anyone else in that company besides Taker made that damn decision? If you do think that, you're dead wrong.

I don't see it as a bad decision at all. Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman got elevated to a whole new level, Wrestlemania became an instant classic even though the match wasn't very good, and Taker gets to end things on his own terms. Not to mention, one of the most respected wrestlers of all time is now even more respected and revered. It's as if, in losing the streak, he has gained more in return.


----------



## KirkAngel (Mar 30, 2014)

DCR said:


> I don't understand how any of you can think you have the right to get angry over Taker's career decisions.
> 
> What do you think happened? Do you think creative told Taker he had to give up the streak? Do you think Lesnar or anyone else in that company besides Taker made that damn decision? If you do think that, you're dead wrong.


Exactly. Undertaker is an oldschool, kayfabe guy. He has said on shoot interviews that people on the internet think too highly of themselves, thinking they know how the business works. This is what you get when you think you know you have all the answers, whining how the product is too predictable. You think you can analyze this situation rationally and say that Lesnar has no chance of winning and ignoring the fact that this is pro wrestling (=kayfabe). Of course the most dangerous man in WWE history is going to beat down a broken down old man. PAUL HEYMAN TOLD YOU SO. NCAA champion, beat the Rock for undisputed champion couple of months after his debut, UFC champion. 

Cena heel turn would've yielded the best results, but he was already booked in a feud (as was Bryan and Wyatt). Reigns isn't quite ready yet. Takers body can't handle wrestling for much longer so they couldn't wait for 31. Wrestlemania 31 wouldn't hold the same kind of historical significance as 30 anyway. I'm not sure why you would want Bryan/Reigns/Wyatt to go over Lesnar anyways if you're going to hate the guts of who ever has the nerve the beat him in a fight. Because this is wrestling, and you're supposed to beat your opponent. 
Lesnar doesn't give a fuck about what wrestling fans&IWC think about him so he was the most suitable candidate. He doesn't respect the business and is seen as unworthy of ending the streak so he draws enormous amounts of heat from the fans, so they will want to see some one they like beating him up. He has Paul Heyman with him to smugly rub the fact (and the fact that he doesn't really even care) in people's faces so they become even more mad. What they should do is do something like what they did with the Triple H/Bryan angle: long build up leading to that moment of victory when Reigns (or some other face that they'll build over time to a credible main event guy) finally goes over Lesnar after he has terrorized the roster for months, with Paul Heyman, one of the best promo guys of all time, angering the smarks with his promos with each passing week more and more. That's why people care about the Bryan vs authority angle so much. Because they exploit(ed) the knowledge of the IWC/smark community in their promos. That's why people are so emotionally invested in that storyline, not only because you guys like Bryan and wish him the best, but also because you despise HHH. You need a heel that draws genuine heat to make the victory of the face all the more triumphant. 

As for Taker, he and Sting could have that one final match before he retires. If you honestly think that Taker loosing at WM once some how sullies the epicness of that feud, then you're stupid beyond belief because
A) Sting has been wrestling the past decade in TNA. That sullies Sting's reputation FAR more than one measly loss to Lesnar does. Not to even mention the joker gimmick.
B) You think Vince will let the franchise player of WCW go over the franchise player of WWE? Sting would've been a 1000 times less credible threat to the streak than Lesnar. Lesnar is a guy built by Vince, Sting is the guy who never wanted to wrestle for Vince. Lesnar can still go, Sting is past his prime and a less legitimate threat to Taker from kayfabe POV, atleast when it comes to being a physical threat. Of course the crow Sting is a much more mystical and epic character than Lesnar is, so in that ways he is a credible threat from the kayfabe POV, but so is Lesnar when you take in consideration that Taker never beat Lesnar.

People want to see Sting vs Undertaker for historical reasons, not because he would be the most suitable candidate for a good streak match. It's a match that needs to happen regardless of the streak.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar - THERE'S A WAR COMING THIS WAY*



NOLA4LIFE said:


> I am that cunt who yelled YOU SUCK ! I have been hating Taker for 24 years


I was at the pub and everyone was laughing at that "you suck" it was perfectly timed. It really broke the shock of it. and the loud boo'ing afterwards was hilarious lol.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just re watched the match and I enjoyed it much more the second time round. I think it was a good match and a good way for taker to end the streak, the ending is fantastic and I don't think I'll ever get over lesnar winning. This match made wrestlemania truely legendary. Let's just hope they book lesnar strong from now on


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I dunno if it was the right call, but that moment when the ref counted 3 was absolutely legendary. I can't explain the shock I felt and the atmosphere (or lack of) that came from the crowd was just incredible.
> 
> It's one of those moments that I'll watch back on YouTube for years to come.


When the ref counted the three count I was just utterly speechless, to be honest truth be told I still can't believe it. What made me laugh as well was the "Bullshit" chants that started!


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I dunno if it was the right call, but that moment when the ref counted 3 was absolutely legendary. I can't explain the shock I felt and the atmosphere (or lack of) that came from the crowd was just incredible.
> 
> It's one of those moments that I'll watch back on YouTube for years to come.


Agree and this is why I feel it's the right thing to do. Creating moment like this is what make wrestling entertaining. My only complain is that the match could be better but unfortunately,Undertaker have concussion so I guess it can't be help then.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Taker has been my favorite wrestler since ever. And I'm not sure if it's a good decision to have the streak ended. I would probably have him retired undefeated. But honestly if I was forced to choose out of all of his opponents on who would end the streak, I would have easily choosed Lesnar. No doubt. Heyman's promo explains my reasons.

One more thing. I don't know how they are going to book Lesnar from now on, but now they have a clear amazing main event ready for WM31: 

Lesnar vs ______


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

I predict either Reigns, Cesaro or Bryan for the above and If Taker's on the card which is more then likely to be his last match, it'll probably the main event with WWE hyping the shit out of it as the retirement.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

DCR said:


> I don't understand how any of you can think you have the right to get angry over Taker's career decisions.
> 
> What do you think happened? Do you think creative told Taker he had to give up the streak? Do you think Lesnar or anyone else in that company besides Taker made that damn decision? If you do think that, you're dead wrong.
> 
> I don't see it as a bad decision at all. Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman got elevated to a whole new level, Wrestlemania became an instant classic even though the match wasn't very good, and Taker gets to end things on his own terms. *Not to mention, one of the most respected wrestlers of all time is now even more respected and revered. It's as if, in losing the streak, he has gained more in return.*


You know, since #ThankYouTaker page on twitter still receives countless tweets four days after The Streak is over, I think we can safely say The Undertaker has gone from kayfabe "The Most Respected Athlete in Sports Entertainment" to legit and real "The Most Respected Athlete in Sports Entertainment". I doubt anybody else's loss would have received that much respect from the fans.

JR was not kidding when he said Taker surpassed Andre last year. WM 30 solidifies that statement.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Brilliant, absolutely brilliant ending.

Was it right? I have no idea. Was Brock the right guy? I have no idea. I just know that the ending was brilliant. It was a shocker and I loved it.

I actually got the feeling Taker was gonna lose in the start of his entrance. They emphasized a bit too much on Brock´s coffin, and when they emphasize on something it usually ends the other way. Still, I got shocked. A bit of my childhood died. Taker been one of my favs since I was a kid. Today, I would say that he is the GOAT(my GOAT that is).

The match wasn´t that good tbh, it was pretty lackluster, but now afterwards, I actually liked it being just that. The poor match helped out with the whole ending. I was thinking "meh, just end the match now" and then the match ended with Brock winning and I was like "wtf just happened?". Brilliant stuff.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

I love the fact that Lesnar ended the streak, primarily because it suggests that Lesnar will be a major player in the WWE for the foreseeable future. I’d like to see Lesnar/Orton or Lesnar/Batista this year, and I think that we’ll see Lesnar/Bryan at Summerslam. Until then, Triple H can try to end the Yes Movement unsuccessfully before calling on Lesnar (who did the impossible and ended the streak) to come and do what Orton and Batista (and even Triple H) failed to do. It would be great to see a Brock reign – I’m not sure if his schedule allows for a title run as he’d have to increase his appearances – but D-Bry winning the Rumble in 2015 and defeating Brock at Wrestlemania 31 to recapture the title would be awesome. 

As far as the match goes, it wasn’t Undertaker’s best offering but then the story that they were telling kind of suited the performance and result: Undertaker was portrayed as an aged superstar in the vignettes and promos – a tired old gunfighter with diminished strength defending his reputation and legacy against great odds. He seemed like a fighter past his prime relying on guts and determination to overcome the younger, tougher Lesnar. He used all his smoke and mirror parlour tricks to weaken Lesnar in the build up to Wrestlemania, even stabbing Lesnar in the hand with that pen like a desperate man – like he almost knew he couldn’t win. Lesnar won the match clean (which was brilliant) but it still took three F5s to beat the Dead Man. The Undertaker went out looking tough, but worn out. What’s cool is that they didn’t diminish the win with bullshit shenanigans. It ended fair and square. And the atmosphere in the stadium afterwards was incredible. That stunned silence and the pause before Lesnar’s music was played was brilliant. 

I don’t know what Undertaker will do now. I imagined Sting / Undertaker at WM31 and figured that Undertaker would come out on Raw, announce his retirement and find his promo interrupted by a mysterious figure swinging down from the rafters. I’d like to see one more Undertaker match, just so that he goes out on a win – would be cool to see Undertaker/ Cena at Wrestlemania at some point, just for the spectacle (and the crowds).


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

the modern myth said:


> As far as the match goes, it wasn’t Undertaker’s best offering but then the story that they were telling kind of suited the performance and result: Undertaker was portrayed as an aged superstar in the vignettes and promos – a tired old gunfighter with diminished strength defending his reputation and legacy against great odds.


Remember, it was Taker who wanted the match with Lesnar. That to me doesn't make sense.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

To me the streak is still UNBROKEN!!

I mean, would you feel it legit if for instance Usain Bolt, when he is above 50 years of age and have run thousands of races, would be challenged by a 30-year-old WHO has only run a couple of hundred races. Then Usain Bolt finaly loses to a FRESHER and YOUNGER guy, is that legit?

I think Brock Lesnar was the wrong guy to break the streak. I have heard the saddest news of them all, but once he was announced as being abdopted into the Hall of Fame, then I thought, YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! The Ultimate Warrior could be the guy to challenge the Undertaker. I mean, then it would be two persons of the same age and condition facing each other. It would be The U(ndertaker) versus the U(ltimate Warrior). They could call the match for the double-u double-u E.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

thaang said:


> To me the streak is still UNBROKEN!!
> 
> I mean, would you feel it legit if for instance Usain Bolt, when he is above 50 years of age and have run thousands of races, would be challenged by a 30-year-old WHO has only run a couple of hundred races. Then Usain Bolt finaly loses to a FRESHER and YOUNGER guy, is that legit?
> 
> I think Brock Lesnar was the wrong guy to break the streak. I have heard the saddest news of them all, but once he was announced as being abdopted into the Hall of Fame, then I thought, YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! The Ultimate Warrior could be the guy to challenge the Undertaker. I mean, then it would be two persons of the same age and condition facing each other. It would be The U(ndertaker) versus the U(ltimate Warrior). They could call the match for the double-u double-u E.


Honestly that's a terrible statement. That's not how things work. And Warrior wasn't even Taker's age. And let me remind you wrestling isn't real. You can't compare Bolt with Taker in this way.

Lesnar broke the streak fair and square. Sad but true. And at least we are talking about a guy who would probably kick eveyerbody's ass in the lockeroom for real. Either now or 10 years ago.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know how to explain it, but I FEEL IT (It seems every time I Express my opinions to anyone then someone just has to tell me how wrong I am). Why am I not entitled to my OWN beliefs?

Okay, I can't compare Bolt to the Undertaker. I can't say the Undertaker is older and have been "working" for so more many years than Lesnar. So it would still be a fair match if I compare it with parents to kids? Take a father for instance, WHO has been working for over 30 years and am now over 60 years of age. He is still working but is also very tired and worn out. Then comes his kid, WHO is yonger and hasn't worked for so many years. Then the father competes against his son, and the son wins. Is that still fair game and legit?

I DON'T CARE WHAT PEOPLE THINK!! I still believe it was the wrong person to break the Strak!!


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

thaang said:


> I don't know how to explain it, but I FEEL IT (It seems every time I Express my opinions to anyone then someone just has to tell me how wrong I am). Why am I not entitled to my OWN beliefs?
> 
> Okay, I can't compare Bolt to the Undertaker. I can't say the Undertaker is older and have been "working" for so more many years than Lesnar. So it would still be a fair match if I compare it with parents to kids? Take a father for instance, WHO has been working for over 30 years and am now over 60 years of age. He is still working but is also very tired and worn out. Then comes his kid, WHO is yonger and hasn't worked for so many years. Then the father competes against his son, and the son wins. Is that still fair game and legit?
> 
> I DON'T CARE WHAT PEOPLE THINK!! I still believe it was the wrong person to break the Strak!!


It's wrestling. It's fake. 

If we are talking kayfabe, Taker beat Punk just a year ago and Punk is younger than Lesnar. Age has nothing to do with this since it's fake.

If we are talking about business, then something can be argued since Lensar is a part-timer and probably didn't deserve it since he left the WWE and doesn't love the business at all. But even then they just made Lesnar credible again and have an awesome heel to main event WM31.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> > The big story at WrestleMania 30, as far as almost everyone knew as the show was going on, was the coronation on the big stage of Daniel Bryan as a somewhat unlikely WWE champion, in the sense when the plans for WrestleMania were put together late last year, nothing of the sort was supposed to happen. That did happen, but it wasn’t the big story.
> >
> > A crowd of around 70,000 at the Mercedes Benz Superdome, and the millions watching around the world were watching the closing moments on what really was a poor wrestling match that was getting little reaction, even though it was supposed to be a highlight event on the show.
> >
> > ...


via Observer NewsLetter about Brock/Taker


----------



## Lornestorm (Jan 28, 2014)

*Taker's concussion*

I've been re-watching the WM match and it really does look like the leg takedown at 6:00min. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI2QHHUw3uk was the moment it happened. One of the commenters mentioned the sound of his skull hitting the mat and how he fell completely on it. He is never right after this move and his eyes begin rolling almost immediately after. Barely even got any offense for the rest of the match. Could it have happened at a different point?

The black mats do seem hard with not much give to them. Was this an irresponsible move for Lesnar to do outside of the ring with Taker not having any real chance to protect himself? Even when clotheslined on the outside you can at least get your arms or elbows out to your sides. By their reaction the announcers even seem to know it didn't seem right. To what extent is Lesnar known for this kind of thing? 

Also it's hard to tell but at :30 it looks like the suplex was slightly botched by Brock. He seemed to not have as much power or rotation needed for someone as long/tall as Taker and Taker lands awkwardly on his neck.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


> via Observer NewsLetter about Brock/Taker


BULLSHIT. This was Takers decision and Takers decision alone and all Vince did was approve it. Vince respects Taker too much to make him end it like that. It was Takers decision.


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Taker's concussion*

I still can't believe the crowd reaction, to see 75000 people silent and dumbfounded for like 2 straight minutes. A lot of people will probably disagree with what I'm about to say (for the record, I hate that Taker lost), but this is easily the most awesome and unique Wrestlemania moment. When will you ever witness another moment like that? I don't agree with the streak ending, but I certainly can appreciate the shock factor and the reaction it caused


----------



## Usernam3 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Taker's concussion*

Everything I had heard said it occurred outside the ring and early so my guess is it was right there at 6:00.


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Taker's concussion*

Hard to watch for me.. It was a really heart breaking one for me..


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Taker's concussion*

His eyes went dim after that blow to the back of his head. The match lost its structure from that point onwards. There's even a point in the match where he is unable to stand for several minutes and has to repeat the "Hell's Gate" spot a couple of times in order to come up with any offense.

During the match I figured this was simply selling on his part, but who would do so much selling in a match to the point where the quality of the match suffers?

I would say it's a shame that this match wasn't better otherwise but you have to give the man a lot of respect for working through the match with physical injuries. I'm glad the closest thing to a tragedy that we witnessed was a winning streak being broken.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Taker's concussion*

I think the worst part is that if it is a legitimate concussion Undertaker won't even remember his biggest Wrestlemania moment, the end of the streak. Reminiscent of Miz winning at 27 but not remembering a thing.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Taker's concussion*

Ive watched this match 3 times and I think taker got winded more then concussed by the leg takedown and was struggling to catch his breath. Big ups for finishing the match though.


----------



## _Triple_H_ (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Taker's concussion*

the fact that they didn't play brocks music for 2mins and the way paul sold it indeed made it extremely special.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Taker's concussion*



Lornestorm said:


> The black mats do seem hard with not much give to them. Was this an irresponsible move for Lesnar to do outside of the ring with Taker not having any real chance to protect himself?


Lol, ask Mankind what part of HIAC was responsible.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lesnar broke the streak? Wow, that sucks.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

the modern myth said:


> I love the fact that Lesnar ended the streak, primarily because it suggests that Lesnar will be a major player in the WWE for the foreseeable future. I’d like to see Lesnar/Orton or Lesnar/Batista this year, and I think that we’ll see Lesnar/Bryan at Summerslam. Until then, Triple H can try to end the Yes Movement unsuccessfully before calling on Lesnar (who did the impossible and ended the streak) to come and do what Orton and Batista (and even Triple H) failed to do. It would be great to see a Brock reign – I’m not sure if his schedule allows for a title run as he’d have to increase his appearances – but D-Bry winning the Rumble in 2015 and defeating Brock at Wrestlemania 31 to recapture the title would be awesome.
> 
> As far as the match goes, it wasn’t Undertaker’s best offering but then the story that they were telling kind of suited the performance and result: Undertaker was portrayed as an aged superstar in the vignettes and promos – a tired old gunfighter with diminished strength defending his reputation and legacy against great odds. He seemed like a fighter past his prime relying on guts and determination to overcome the younger, tougher Lesnar. He used all his smoke and mirror parlour tricks to weaken Lesnar in the build up to Wrestlemania, even stabbing Lesnar in the hand with that pen like a desperate man – like he almost knew he couldn’t win. Lesnar won the match clean (which was brilliant) but it still took three F5s to beat the Dead Man. The Undertaker went out looking tough, but worn out. What’s cool is that they didn’t diminish the win with bullshit shenanigans. It ended fair and square. And the atmosphere in the stadium afterwards was incredible. That stunned silence and the pause before Lesnar’s music was played was brilliant.
> 
> *I don’t know what Undertaker will do now. I imagined Sting / Undertaker at WM31 and figured that Undertaker would come out on Raw, announce his retirement and find his promo interrupted by a mysterious figure swinging down from the rafters. *I’d like to see one more Undertaker match, just so that he goes out on a win – would be cool to see Undertaker/ Cena at Wrestlemania at some point, just for the spectacle (and the crowds).


Would be better if first Sting comes out to challenge Taker but Taker refuses, saying he has no more worth etc (he did say The Streak is his legacy during HHH/HBK feud). The storyline can than be built centering around Taker gaining his confidence back to go up against the Face of WCW at WM 31 as his last match ever.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Taker's concussion*



Lornestorm said:


> The black mats do seem hard with not much give to them. Was this an irresponsible move for Lesnar to do outside of the ring with Taker not having any real chance to protect himself?


I say yes,the first time i saw it i knew Taker was hurt..sometimes Lesnar comes of like Goldberg (unsafe to work with),i really don't know why Lesnar did that anyway.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Lesnar could've made his point by smashing his face into the steel steps, irish whipping over the barricade or a simple chop block, a leg sweep really wasn't needed and Taker looked like he didn't want it to go ahead with the move prevalent by all the stumbling about and tip toeing on one leg. Leg sweeps are suppose to be instant and not to the utmost of hard hitting.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Taker's concussion*



robertdeniro said:


> I say yes,the first time i saw it i knew Taker was hurt..sometimes Lesnar comes of like Goldberg (unsafe to work with),i really don't know why Lesnar did that anyway.


I think Brock forgets people can't take pain like he can. The guy is insane, remember when he charged head first into ring post when he was feuding with HHH?


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Taker's concussion*



ashes11 said:


> I think Brock forgets people can't take pain like he can. The guy is insane, remember when he charged head first into ring post when he was feuding with HHH?


I know that he is insane but that leg take down to the back of his head could have injured anybody not just an old Undertaker.Taker was struggling after that and looked out.Ultimate respect goes to Taker for finishing the match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Saw this write up: (Unsure on source)



> There are conflicting reports and messages on how many people knew what was going to happen when Undertaker got in the ring, possibly for the last time.
> 
> It was reported here that a few years back, when Undertaker and Lesnar first talked about doing the angle for this match at WrestleMania 27, that Undertaker had said he would want to put Lesnar over. That was likely to build for a rematch. It wasn’t set in stone. With knowledge of that, which we reported during the build-up, many figured it was Undertaker who made the call. That was not the case.
> 
> ...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^ it was from New Observer Newsletter (I put on the previous page)


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It was Mcmahons call as is EVERYTHING in WWE, Taker just agreed to go out at WM30.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> *End of The Streak*
> 
> Speaking of Undertaker, I’ve also been asked to address a report attributed to Dave Meltzer that Vince McMahon had to talk Undertaker in to giving the streak to Brock Lesnar.
> 
> ...


via WNW (general section)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://pwinsider.com/article/84904/...treak-a-mistake-danny-davis-and-more.html?p=1



> No, it was the planned finish. As I discussed after Wrestlemania in a Hot News Hotline, very few people knew the finish. The production team and the referee were not among those who knew, hence the hesitation.


Mike Johnson of PWInsider confirms that the ref & production team didn't know (like Metzler said)


----------



## NOLA4LIFE (Mar 11, 2014)

To quote that well endowded handsome gentleman on the front row.
"YOU SUCK"


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't believe the ref didn't know, he counted 123 without any hesitation


----------



## Qualifiedboi (Apr 11, 2014)

That's definitely not true, saying the ref "didnt know what to do" is nonsense, he clearly counted to 3 without any hestitation, there wasnt a stop after 2, even after the match he called for the bell, and to say "but the rule every referee is told is that if the guys doesn’t kick out, you continue the count", this would make sense if this wasnt a scripted sport..lmao the theories people are coming up with, and lesnar never was close to Undertaker after the match,so this whispering thank you is nonsense as well, once he pinned him he moved away, and the graphic wasnt ready or music because of the capture of shock,Steve Austin even said Kevin Dunn was calling for crowd reactions shots, this was a big moment, the wwe is not just going to keep it moving like a regular match


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm actually glad they didn't play Lesnar's music straight away, let the moment sink in and announced him as the winner made it more impactful and a bigger deal


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Just watched Undertaker vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown last year. Cannot believe how much Undertaker's condition declined in less than one year between that match and this one. By all accounts he got hurt very early on and was counting on Brock, but even so, he didn't even look in shape. Kills me to say it because I love Undertaker, but the difference is dramatic. He didn't look good at 'Mania, but he still seemed capable in the opening minutes. After that hard fall on the floor, though, he was done.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> As we reported earlier here on ...................com, Sting’s WWE contract has been “done for a while,” so the fact it’s actually signed, according to Dave Meltzer, is no surprise. We are told the contract is to work in the ring in addition to making appearances.
> 
> As for potential matches, we’re told Sting was “caught off guard” by The Undertaker losing to Brock Lesnar and was under the impression he would be wrestling him next year at Wrestlemania 31. He even stated publicly he only wants one more match and it’s a match against Undertaker. He furthered the tease in an appearance at Wrestlecon in NOLA last weekend, where he said 31 was his new favorite number.
> 
> ...


via WNW (for whatever its worth, likely non but interesting read)


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

CM Dell said:


> I don't believe the ref didn't know, he counted 123 without any hesitation


I agree it seems the referee knew the outcome. And I have seen the match several times and I don't see any moment where Lesnar whispers to Taker's ear. There's some bs in this newsletter.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

21 - 1 said:


> Just watched Undertaker vs. Dean Ambrose from Smackdown last year. Cannot believe how much Undertaker's condition declined in less than one year between that match and this one. By all accounts he got hurt very early on and was counting on Brock, but even so, he didn't even look in shape. Kills me to say it because I love Undertaker, but the difference is dramatic. He didn't look good at 'Mania, but he still seemed capable in the opening minutes. After that hard fall on the floor, though, he was done.


You really can't judge that performance. If the concussion was as bad as it's been made out to be Undertaker was basically a zombie that was just following commands from Lesnar. I don't think many people would look good if they were half conscious during the entire match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Having just watched the match, I feel so sorry for Taker. You can see he got the concussion after that leg takedown on the outside. 

After that, Taker didn't really know what was going on, he was just going by natural instinct, for him to continue the match for so long afterwards is astounding tbh.

I'm sure Taker says to Brock "This is it" before that final F5, and just before Brock pins Taker, he clearly says something to Taker, whether it's reminding him this is the final pin I'm not sure.

Oh that you "You suck" fucking mong in the crowd, i'm sure Brock would want to pummel him let alone Taker, fucking worthless bellend. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah Taker in the first 5 min looked very good but after that leg take down he wasn't the same.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0411/573091/ceo-on-why-undertaker-streak-ended/



> - Equity research firm Belus Capital Advisors CEO Brian Sozzi spoke to Yahoo! Finance about WWE stock tanking this week. Sozzi noted the weaker-than-expected Network subscription numbers, and feels that The Undertaker's streak was sacrificed to bolster post-WrestleMania Network registrations. Sozzi also provided some advice to the company and suggested an off-season, strengthening the drug policy (noting the relaxation of the Therapeutic Use Exception and the three strikes policy last summer) and to take better care of retired wrestlers.


sacrificing the legendary streak because of the fucking Network?


----------



## Brian1220 (Mar 1, 2014)

robertdeniro said:


> Yeah Taker in the first 5 min looked very good but after that leg take down he wasn't the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought the same thing.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

The Hitman said:


> Having just watched the match, I feel so sorry for Taker. You can see he got the concussion after that leg takedown on the outside.
> 
> After that, Taker didn't really know what was going on, he was just going by natural instinct, for him to continue the match for so long afterwards is astounding tbh.
> 
> ...


That guy should be banned from any WWE event in the future, IMO.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

The "you suck" guy is a poster on here


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, took the advice of many here and gave Taker/Lesnar a re-watch and what an epic story it told! 

Watching it live, I thought the match was slow, boring and never had any real rhythym to it. I was expecting the pace of the match to pick up, and it never did, so the finish just seemed to come out of nowhere, leaving an unsatisfied feeling. 

On second viewing, the structure of the match seemed perfect and I was captivated the entire time. I think the brilliance of the story is only brought out when you watch the match knowing that the streak will end, but everything from The Undertaker looking more and more mortal as the match progressed, to the commentary, to the false finishes, to Lesnar finally putting Taker down with that third F5 created an amazing spectacle. In saying that, the match was still far from technically sound and could have been so much more intense with the story they had to work with.

A solid ***1/2 for me.


----------



## N2mjusschillin (Mar 10, 2013)

between the streak ending and warrior passing it's been a damn crappy week in the wrestling world


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CM Dell said:


> The "you suck" guy is a poster on here


This site always attracts idiots, so i'm not surprised.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

That guy "claims" to be a poster here...

On the whole I thought the match told a great story, the end of the deadman battling with his own mortality more than the opponent. Not every match needs great pacing this one was a lot more about the story, and considering Brock was pretty much working with a corpse due to the concussion I thought it was alright. (Also goes to show how good Brock STILL is)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> That guy "claims" to be a poster here...
> 
> On the whole I thought the match told a great story, the end of the deadman battling with his own mortality more than the opponent. Not every match needs great pacing this one was a lot more about the story, and considering Brock was pretty much working with a corpse due to the concussion I thought it was alright. (Also goes to show how good Brock STILL is)


Brock did a great job of protecting Taker after the incident, which was an accident and the blame cant really be pinned on him TBH, im sure that spot was planned its just Taker landed awkwardly at that given moment.

But from that point on, Brock knew something was wrong, and did his best to continue the match as normal, but to help Taker through it. Like the two German suplexes later on in the match, where Brock just slightly lifted Taker for them and made them very soft for him, and one point when taker was lying in the ring, and Brock just stood there and sort of sold being staggered for no reason, obviously just thinking of what to do next.

Taker's natural instinct got him through it, and right before Brock pinned Taker, he clearly says something to him. Some say it was "Thank you", not sure TBH.

And then of course Brock went to the hospital with Taker, and IMO, Brock was a classy act throughout the match.

Its just a massive shame that was the way Taker went out, with a legitimate injury that could affect his health further. I hope he ok and resting up with his family, but i do hope we see/hear him again at some point.

Best wishes Taker.


----------



## HallOfFamer (Dec 8, 2013)

NOLA4LIFE said:


> To quote that well endowded handsome gentleman on the front row.
> "YOU SUCK"


Flu you really are a wanker of the highest order!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

HallOfFamer said:


> Flu you really are a wanker of the highest order!


That explains it, didn't realize he was that retarted regen.


----------



## HallOfFamer (Dec 8, 2013)

The Hitman said:


> That explains it, didn't realize he was that retarted regen.


Its that prick alright.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

I can see a match between Taker/Sting at WM 31 and it will be about Taker's uncertainty.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

robertdeniro said:


> I can see a match between Taker/Sting at WM 31 and it will be about Taker's uncertainty.


IF Taker is healthy enough, and he does want one more match, he could do a 'Rocky Balboa' type storyline, the old fighter who everyone has written off, going for that one gig final win.

But TBH, im pretty sure Taker decided that was his final match.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> You really can't judge that performance. If the concussion was as bad as it's been made out to be Undertaker was basically a zombie that was just following commands from Lesnar. I don't think many people would look good if they were half conscious during the entire match.


It was his shape as well, though. As recently as last year he looked much better. It looked as though he underestimated this year how long it would take him to tone up and all that.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm of the view that Taker should've skipped last year (as much as I loved the Punk match) & took a little longer to rest up, because this was just such a shite match for the streak to end in.

Or, Lensar should've been *THE ONE, IN TWENTY & ONE* last year. The end of an era match at 28 would've made much more sense when you consider that it would've been Takers last victory.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

after rewatching the match on the network, it was reallly good!! it wasnt a 5 star but i would def give it close to 4 stars. it could have got 5 if the concussion never happened.

in all it was a great story told, and the ending was just shock, the reason we all say it sucked or was BS was because we all expected taker to win and we werent into the match like we should have been and the ending did something that no of us expected....IT LEFT US ALL SPEECH LESS. Not because of how it ended...but because it ended!

the only regret I have not for me,but for the crowd, didnt really give taker the standing ovation he deserves. Yea we gave him one, but it was lackluster and the asshole who shouted "you suck" really? but his ovation should have been louder and more sustained. me i was busy crying and still in shock, i just witnessed his last match most likely, the streak was over and i was NOT expecting it. I knew it was coming sooner or later but not that night.

overall the absolute biggest moment of the night and wrestlemania 30 will forever be in my mind for years to come.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Don't understand why people are so mad... i was surprise but Lesnar winning is cool, Taker will turn 50 soon and he's not the same he was 5 years ago. 

Who do you wanted to beat Taker at Mania? Cena ? Orton ? Batista ??


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope the "you suck" thing gets edited. At least for the dvd/blu-ray release. It didn't make sense and was disrespectful.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> I hope the "you suck" thing gets edited. At least for the dvd/blu-ray release. It didn't make sense and was disrespectful.


I agree. While everybody is entitled to their opinion, it was totally disrespectful and really ruined the moment. The fact that the dude's posting around here about how proud he is of his "moment" just speaks to how much of an insufferable idiot he is.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking back, Brock should have defeated Taker by submission, not pinfall. Taker tapping would represent him submitting to the fact that he wrestling days are done and on a meta level has been defeated not by Brock Lesner but Father Time.


----------



## Greg Hay version 1 (Oct 20, 2004)

For me if Undertaker was going to lose to anyone it should have been Shawn Michaels the 2nd time he faced him. It would have been more of a shocker and I think people would probably would have a been a bit more ok with it.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Greg Hay version 1 said:


> For me if Undertaker was going to lose to anyone it should have been Shawn Michaels the 2nd time he faced him. It would have been more of a shocker and I think people would probably would have a been a bit more ok with it.


I disagree. Lesnar fits better to end the streak for many reasons. And if Taker had lost at WM26 we would have missed his match against HHH at WM27 and HIAC at WM28 and Punk at WM29...which ended up being a tribute to Paul Bearer. Those three matches stole their respective shows.

If Taker was supposed to lose against someone no matter what, I think Lesnar was the right choice.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Josh Parry said:


> I agree. While everybody is entitled to their opinion, it was totally disrespectful and really ruined the moment. The fact that the dude's posting around here about how proud he is of his "moment" just speaks to how much of an insufferable idiot he is.



Wait the guy who said that posts here? Who was it?


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Wait the guy who said that posts here? Who was it?


Apparently he was bragging about that. I'd like to know who he is also. What goes around, comes back around. :agree:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/where-does-the-undertaker-go-from-here-26230037



> *The Undertaker's Streak is over. Now what?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Josh Parry said:


> I agree. While everybody is entitled to their opinion, it was totally disrespectful and really ruined the moment. The fact that the dude's posting around here about how proud he is of his "moment" just speaks to how much of an insufferable idiot he is.


What's his username, where's his posts?


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Wait the guy who said that posts here? Who was it?





Immortal_Phenom said:


> Apparently he was bragging about that. I'd like to know who he is also. What goes around, comes back around. :agree:





BRITLAND said:


> What's his username, where's his posts?


NOLA4LIFE (formerly known as Flu, until he got so annoying and hated on the travel thread that he had to change his username).

Given his reputation, it wouldn't shock me if he's just trolling us and really isn't the guy who said it, but for being a jerk regardless, rip him a new one, guys


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*WWE dropped the ball big time...*

This could have been the greatest match of all time. And quite possibly the greatest staredown in WrestleManie history.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

agreed, instead they ruined the takers legacy by letting that meathead brock the crock beat the streak. :faint:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

:allen1

GTFOH with that STING bullshit...

Brock is one of the best in the ring PERIOD, and couldn't get good match out of Taker.TBF Taker was injured,but what makes you thing a PAST THE HILL STING would've gotten a good match out of Undertaker?

These guys have no history,no one wanted this but STING marks. WWE didn't drop the ball, just look at the history between Brock/Undertaker with Brock leaving after getting his big ass push in 2003. The buildup to the match was weak,and the match sucked but make no mistake.

No one wanted to see some bullshit STING vs Taker match besides the delusional marks. Sting hasn't been relevant since 1998 btw.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

While I think wrestlemania30 was the venue that taker/sting should have been done, sting reportedly STILL hasn't signed and apparently undertaker/Vince wanted the streak to end this year. So with that, they had to go with lesnar. The one undertaker wanted to give the streak to. Giving it to sting would be absurd.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

The greatest match of all time consist of two 50 year olds? Yea I'm going to say no to that.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

They can still do Sting vs Taker and with the streak over with now it won't be as obvious who's winning.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

I can't believe people still think Taker/Sting is this big deal. This match is at least five years too late. Sure, the entrances would be cool and the appeal of the two characters would draw interest to some, but the match would suck.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Taker vs Sting would be amazing based on the nostalgia I guess.
But the quality of the match? Jesus....

I can care less if Sting ever came to the WWE, but I can see why others still clamor for it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

I would have love to see this match....oh well


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Did you actually see Taker vs Brock? Take out Brock, add in Sting, fans would've probably boo'ed the match out of the building. Half the match Taker was rolling around on his back just trying to get up, Sting at this point can't really work either.

If you want to see an accurate portrayal of what the match would've looked like, go watch Hogan vs Piper at Starcade '96.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Yeah, they dropped the ball on two 50 year old's who can hardly work anymore. Yeah, neither one of them is in the best shape. Sting can't even take his shirt off to wrestle. Yeah, they missed the boat on having a match with a guy that never signed with them in a 30 year career. Yeah, WWE was really supposed to wait on his old ass.

Some of you guys really can't see anything besides hype. I wish you guys would use your fucking brains.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

The match would be absolutely awful, worse than Taker/Brock.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

*Well there's still no official word on the Undertaker's retirement so it could still happen. Sting's favourite number is 31 after all...*


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*



Headliner said:


> I can't believe people still think Taker/Sting is this big deal. This match is at least five years too late. Sure, the entrances would be cool and the appeal of the two characters would draw interest to some, but the match would suck.


I hate when people come with the match would suck shit. You people forget about the spectacle that Rock vs. Hogan was and this match would be no different.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Taker sting would have been the best match of all time if it was 10 years ago.

Without the streak this match would be better but due to their age I think it could be a dissappointment. But id still like to see it


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Sting v. Hogan actually worked (in TNA not too long ago when Hogan turned face.)

Brock isn't even going to be around for long and he is not the best man to end the streak. Heel crow Sting could have came back and had a proper build up against Taker. The characters and the storytelling could have made the match an entity itself.

Sorry, I forgot you can't be a fan of someone and hope for a dream match around here.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*



Wagg said:


> I hate when people come with the match would suck shit. You people forget about the spectacle that Rock vs. Hogan was and this match would be no different.


This. The match probably wouldn't be a clinic but the prescence of Sting and Taker would be insane.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Sting, dropped the ball. If he wanted to be part of WrestleMania or have a Match with Taker then maybe he should have struck while the iron was hot and signed up to WWE when they bought WCW.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

"This could have been the greatest match of all time"


Someone is stuck in the 90's, or they just trolled me enough to get me to reply, if so, 2/10.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*



Wagg said:


> I hate when people come with the match would suck shit. You people forget about the spectacle that Rock vs. Hogan was and this match would be no different.


The Rock could move just fine back then, and Hogan was still somewhat mobile, at least when he had to be. Taker and Sting at this point would put on a far worse match, judging by their last performances, then Hogan did. And I'm a huge Sting fan, but watch Sting vs Magnus if you don't believe me, it was embarrassing lol.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*



Rick_James said:


> Did you actually see Taker vs Brock? Take out Brock, add in Sting, fans would've probably boo'ed the match out of the building. Half the match Taker was rolling around on his back just trying to get up, Sting at this point can't really work either.
> 
> If you want to see an accurate portrayal of what the match would've looked like, go watch Hogan vs Piper at Starcade '96.


Hey now, as a piper mark I lloved that match


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Matches aren't made solely on lightspeed wrestling performances, awesome technical grapples or aerial spots, I agree Taker vs Sting wouldn't be a great match on a pure wrestling point of view (even if I give the two of them more credit than most people here) but it would be an amazing story to be told in and outside the ring.

On a side note, i think it would be even better without the streak on the line.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Honestly its as much as Stings fault as it is WWEs.If he signed 6-7 years ago things could be different.


----------



## JamesPondo (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

I'm amazed some of you are still calling for this match after seeing the state Mark was in last week. Even taking into account the concussion, The Undertaker was noticeably much slower, older and physically sagging. One year from now and he'll be in a worse state.

Sting vs. The Undertaker belongs more to a legends indie show than Wrestlemania.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

"This could have been the greatest match of all time."


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Undertaker vs Sting would've been a good match....... Back in 1997!


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Everyone who supports Sting vs Taker should go watch lifetime movies and leave WF


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*



Wagg said:


> I hate when people come with the match would suck shit. You people forget about the spectacle that Rock vs. Hogan was and this match would be no different.


Except ROCK was in prime shape back then...

Compared to an Old and battered Sting,and and Old and battered Taker.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Modern day Sting can't hold Brock Lesnar's jock strap without busting a hip.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*



Sykova said:


> This could have been the greatest match of all time. And quite possibly the greatest staredown in WrestleManie history.


Why the fuck would it be for the TNA World Title?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*



Wagg said:


> I hate when people come with the match would suck shit. You people forget about the spectacle that Rock vs. Hogan was and this match would be no different.


:clap 100% this. People seem to forget about that match, it was all stare downs, whipping and playing to the crowd and people called it amazing. Sting and Taker having a stare down would have garnered this is awesome chants just like the Shield and Wyatts got in their first match. 

Match might not have been amazing on a technical level but no doubt it would have been an amazing match spectacle wise.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

No they didn't. It's 2014, it's way too late for Sting vs Taker.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

I must admit it would have been pretty cool to see this match happen at Wrestlemania, I suppose it could still happen but It wouldn't really have the same real considering Taker no longer has his streak.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep.

If Taker had won, it would have been just another match. But because Lesnar won everyone will remember it.


----------



## WCWAttitude (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

This match can still happen and it would be less predictable now without the streak.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Lol...someone REALLY think that the match at am 31
will be so awful like anyone say ? U guys forget that this will/would be the retirement match for BOTH,they would for sure do their best and sting can't injury taker with one move just like a guy did some days ago :brock


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

I've never seen more people run with something more than this "Sting vs Undertaker legendary match" thing. One wrestler made mention of wrestling another wrestler several years ago on a relatively obscure interview, and it's somehow turned into these two guys dying to have a match together and everyone in the world waiting to see it. It's insane.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

What I like about the Streak being broken is Taker's career can be acknowldged as a whole. People seems to forget he beat Hogan for the title at Survivor Series 91 and 10 years later at Judgment Day 2002...his epic matches against Austin, HIAC matches and feuds with HBK and Mankind. The casket matches in the 90's. There's tons of stuff outside the Streak that people seem to ignore because everything was focused on the WM Streak.

We all started to behave as if Taker had only wrestled 21 matches in his whole career. Taker's run is way bigger than the Streak. I hope they start to acknowledge it.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Josh Parry said:


> NOLA4LIFE (formerly known as Flu, until he got so annoying and hated on the travel thread that he had to change his username).
> 
> Given his reputation, it wouldn't shock me if he's just trolling us and really isn't the guy who said it, but for being a jerk regardless, rip him a new one, guys


Just ban the guy for life. Nobody cares what he says.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

So, an old guy who can no longer wrestle wearing eye liner vs an even older guy who can no longer wrestle wearing face paint?

*****


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

I wouldve liked to see the match, but they are both too old.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*



Sykova said:


> Sting v. Hogan actually worked (in TNA not too long ago when Hogan turned face.)
> 
> Brock isn't even going to be around for long and he is not the best man to end the streak. Heel crow Sting could have came back and had a proper build up against Taker. The characters and the storytelling could have made the match an entity itself.
> 
> Sorry, I forgot you can't be a fan of someone and hope for a dream match around here.


Let's get a couple of things straight here....

Sting vs Hogan at Bound For Glory 2011 didn't work that well, it was poor/average at best. Neither guy could move and it was just a bit of a fist fight with some unneeded blading to try and make it seem more exciting. The only thing that made it watchable was the decent crowd reaction.

Then we have the fact that Sting was TNA's first entrant in their Hall Of Fame.

So, why would it have been a good idea to bring Sting into WWE, a guy that many modern WWE fans don't remember or care about asides from old WCW fans (of which I am one, admittedly), who has NEVER wrestled for WWE or even been under contract with them, who up until recently was a top guy and multiple time world champion in TNA, who is now getting on for 60 years old, in order to end the Undertaker's legendary streak?

I can understand you want to see a match between the two of them finally, but you think it should have been the streak ending match at Wrestlemania 30? GTFO.


----------



## randomfanboy (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Does anybody care about sting in 2014? After years of irrelevancy in tna?


----------



## Spirit Soul (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

They are both in their 50s, and can barely do shit anymore. No thanks. Glad Taker's done (if he's done). He'll be in the HOF next year.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

If this were to happen at WM 31, both Sting AND Taker would be older than Hogan was in 2002.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Was Sting gonna defend the TNA Title against Taker?
You could've used a different picture mate


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Even if they did do the match at Mania, would anyone have actually thought Sting would have been any more of a threat to the streak than Brock was? If you ask me, the fact there is no more streak takes the predictability out of this potential match. If they marketed it as a "Double Retirement" Match regardless of who wins or loses, they could really go either way with it. To me The Streak had no bearing on whether this match could happen or not.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Don't get me wrong, 10 years ago, that match would have been the best thing ever. Now I'm sick of seeing washed up people getting into the ring when they don't need to be there. This match would be awful and the only reason that everyone wants it is because they're wanting it to be how it could've been 10 years ago.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

I don't know who even started this Taker vs Sting thing, but right when I heard it, I said that Sting will never, ever come to the WWE. And every year, people keep saying Sting vs Taker, Taker vs Sting, but at the end, nothing happens. As a dream match sort of thing, sure, it would be interesting, but the actual quality? Jeez. Wrestlers age too, guys.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

Match between these old farts will be worse than Lesnar vs Taker.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

I would like to see Sting vs. Taker next year just to see it, though I think anyone expecting a great match out of it would end up disappointed. It would be a great novelty attraction and nothing more (well, maybe a good story if executed properly).


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: WWE dropped the ball big time...*

When it comes to Taker vs Sting, I really don't care about match quality if it at least has good atmosphere and some emotion. Sting vs Hogan happened in 2011 and Hogan barely took any bumps yet the match was still electric.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

JAROTO said:


> Just ban the guy for life. Nobody cares what he says.


I agree. If he was standing by me at WMXXX, he would've gotten a really hard slap upside the back of his head for saying that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Our source says either Undertaker feels up to it next year or he doesn’t, but now he won’t be under the same pressure. Undertaker confided to a couple people that had he lost the streak last year, as bad as he was feeling, he probably wouldn’t have wrestled this year, *but he was determined to pass the torch and make sure he didn’t have people putting him over all of those years without making sure someone would get the rub from the streak*.


:ti 

What a job he did on that one. Totally made Lesnar's career, I was worried he wasn't Hall of Fame worthy before.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :ti
> 
> What a job he did on that one. Totally made Lesnar's career, I was worried he wasn't Hall of Fame worthy before.


Taker respects Brock Lesnar and wanted him to end his streak for awhile now (since 2010), what exactly is the problem? Are you mad he decided to give it to Lesnar instead of Punk or something?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JY57 said:


> Taker respects Brock Lesnar and wanted him to end his streak for awhile now (since 2010 UFC confrontation), what exactly is the problem? Are you mad he decided to give it to Lesnar this year instead of Punk last year or something?


The problem is that Lesnar is both as bland as a cardboard box, and more importantly, has no rub to be given. Breaking the Streak did not help his credibility at ALL. He got ZERO rub. Zero. Punk wouldn't have been my choice because he's already established, although not to the point where a Streak win wouldn't have helped him, but I would've picked him over Brock Lesnar, and he'd still be around today. 

Ideally, the Streak should've gone to Bray Wyatt. He's the most perfect candidate to end the Streak that the WWE has ever had. 26 years old, grew up in the business, amazing promos, amazing character, perfect character contrast to Undertaker, therefore a perfect person to give the Streak to, gets character psychology, mannerisms, etc, at a very deep level, as good as I've ever seen. He's good in the ring and improving. Total package.

But if they didn't want to give it to him because they're too stupid to comprehend the gold mine they have in front of them, they have multiple people on the roster who could've still made a career off of beating Undertaker. Any one of the Shield guys, Cesaro, even Daniel Bryan. Instead, he decided to whip out his dick, and piss on 21 years of history, then take it to the garbage and toss it in there next to Ric Flair's last match, and all the other wasted opportunities that were given to fully established talent instead of being used to make somebody. That's the saddest thing about this. It's not just that Brock doesn't deserve to beat Undertaker, he didn't even NEED to beat Undertaker. I've lost respect for Taker for making such a selfish decision because of his markdom for MMA.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The problem is that Lesnar is both as bland as a cardboard box, and more importantly, has no rub to be given. Breaking the Streak did not help his credibility at ALL. He got ZERO rub. Zero. Punk wouldn't have been my choice because he's already established, although not to the point where a Streak win wouldn't have helped him, but I would've picked him over Brock Lesnar, and he'd still be around today.
> 
> Ideally, the Streak should've gone to Bray Wyatt. He's the most perfect candidate to end the Streak that the WWE has ever had. 26 years old, grew up in the business, amazing promos, amazing character, perfect character contrast to Undertaker, therefore a perfect person to give the Streak to, gets character psychology, mannerisms, etc, at a very deep level, as good as I've ever seen. He's good in the ring and improving. Total package.
> 
> But if they didn't want to give it to him because they're too stupid to comprehend the gold mine they have in front of them, they have multiple people on the roster who could've still made a career off of beating Undertaker. Any one of the Shield guys, Cesaro, even Daniel Bryan. Instead, he decided to whip out his dick, and piss on 21 years of history, then take it to the garbage and toss it in there next to Ric Flair's last match, and all the other wasted opportunities that were given to fully established talent instead of being used to make somebody. That's the saddest thing about this. It's not just that Brock doesn't deserve to beat Undertaker, he didn't even NEED to beat Undertaker. I've lost respect for Taker for making such a selfish decision because of his markdom for MMA.


I like Bray, but I don't think anyone would buy him conquering the streak or take it seriously at all.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :ti
> 
> What a job he did on that one. Totally made Lesnar's career, I was worried he wasn't Hall of Fame worthy before.


Lesnar had lost big credibility thanks to stupid booking with him losing to Cena in his return match and then losing to HHH at WM29 in a rematch nobody cared. Actually that was one of the reasons why Taker vs Lesnar didn't get the interest it should. Lesnar wasn't seen as a menace to the streak. It was made obvious he didn't have a chance to beat Taker. 

So, in someway Taker truly put him over in a big way and when he needed it the most. Lesnar has become a favorite to main event WM next year. And honestly I'm excited about it. I hope they don't screw it this time.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The problem is that Lesnar is both as bland as a cardboard box, and more importantly, has no rub to be given. Breaking the Streak did not help his credibility at ALL. He got ZERO rub. Zero. Punk wouldn't have been my choice because he's already established, although not to the point where a Streak win wouldn't have helped him, but I would've picked him over Brock Lesnar, and he'd still be around today.
> 
> Ideally, the Streak should've gone to Bray Wyatt. He's the most perfect candidate to end the Streak that the WWE has ever had. 26 years old, grew up in the business, amazing promos, amazing character, perfect character contrast to Undertaker, therefore a perfect person to give the Streak to, gets character psychology, mannerisms, etc, at a very deep level, as good as I've ever seen. He's good in the ring and improving. Total package.
> 
> But if they didn't want to give it to him because they're too stupid to comprehend the gold mine they have in front of them, they have multiple people on the roster who could've still made a career off of beating Undertaker. Any one of the Shield guys, Cesaro, even Daniel Bryan. Instead, he decided to whip out his dick, and piss on 21 years of history, then take it to the garbage and toss it in there next to Ric Flair's last match, and all the other wasted opportunities that were given to fully established talent instead of being used to make somebody. That's the saddest thing about this. It's not just that Brock doesn't deserve to beat Undertaker, he didn't even NEED to beat Undertaker. I've lost respect for Taker for making such a selfish decision because of his markdom for MMA.


how is it selfish? Especially since he doesn't want to go out with the burden with feeling pressured to return. He also knew his time was up and he couldn't do this anymore. 

He is lucky he got out of this with a severe concussion & stiff neck, he could have easily broke his neck (the Heyman part about getting close to breaking his neck was supposedly legit).

Taker wanted to make sure he faced Lesnar before he went out and got what he wanted. Now he can go in the sunset or work with Sting in much less physical match on his body and go out at WM 31.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

radiatedrich said:


> I like Bray, but I don't think anyone would buy him conquering the streak or take it seriously at all.


They don't have to buy it now, they will eventually. It's WWE's job to push him unconditionally. 



JAROTO said:


> Lesnar had lost big credibility thanks to stupid booking with him losing to Cena in his return match and then losing to HHH at WM29 in a rematch nobody cared. Actually that was one of the reasons why Taker vs Lesnar didn't get the interest it should. Lesnar wasn't seen as a menace to the streak. It was made obvious he didn't have a chance to beat Taker.
> 
> So, in someway Taker truly put him over in a big way and when he needed it the most. Lesnar has become a favorite to main event WM next year. And honestly I'm excited about it. I hope they don't screw it this time.


He wouldn't have been seen as a menace to the Streak if he had beaten them because he's still a part timer who left the company to go to UFC, it would've made no sense for him to end the Streak regardless of previous booking and they would've fallen in to the same trap.

He's no better off having beaten Undertaker, and putting him over is of no benefit to the company. He could've become the WWE Champion when the time is right, nobody would've batted an eye. There's a million main events, there's only one Streak. Somebody else needed that.



JY57 said:


> how is it selfish? Especially since he doesn't want to go out with the burden with feeling pressured to return. He also knew his time was up and he couldn't do this anymore.
> 
> He is lucky he got out of this with a severe concussion & stiff neck, he could have easily broke his neck (the Heyman part about getting close to breaking his neck was supposedly legit).
> 
> Taker wanted to make sure he faced Lesnar before he went out and got what he wanted. Now he can go in the sunset or work with Sting in much less physical match on his body and go out at WM 31.


Undertaker giving the Streak to Brock because he's an MMA mark is completely selfish, it's putting somebody over because they're part of something he loves, and only caring about his own interests instead of looking out for the good of the business. It's a black mark on his record as a talent, as far as I'm concerned, and a big one.

You're supposed to give back to the business when you leave, he didn't. He gave back to somebody who doesn't need it, who doesn't even respect the business and doesn't appreciate the gravity of the Streak.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

It's also easy for those of us into wrestling enough to be on message boards and watch (or in my case go to) WM to lose perspective on things. WM reaches beyond the core audience to the casuals, gets mainstream coverage, enters into the public consciousness.

I can't tell you how many people asking me about going to WM didn't have a clue who Daniel Bryan is, I mean like "Who is in the main event" and I tell them about Bryan's quest to have to beat HHH and then get in the title match and they know who Triple H is but at the mention of Bryan it's blank stares.

Brock, on the other hand, is known to the general, casual and less-than-casual (fan) public as a genuine badass. Everybody I've talked to knows who the Undertaker is and knew him getting beat at WM is a big deal, and they 100 percent buy Brock as the guy to do it. On the other hand, more than half of the first reaction I got was "He's still in WWE?" or "He's back in WWE?" -- by beating Taker got a tremendous rub. Just not necessarily with those of us who are already watching.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The only thing that upsets me about the streak ending is that we will never get cena vs taker at WM now, but other than that im fine with it being broken, and im fine with Lesnar being the one to brake it because Lesnar doing it makes more sense.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> The only thing that upsets me about the streak ending is that we will never get cena vs taker at WM now, but other than that im fine with it being broken, and im fine with Lesnar being the one to brake it because Lesnar doing it makes more sense.


I won't be so sure about it. Cena vs Taker could still happen. It won't be for the streak, but there's still a chance if Taker wants it and is able to do it. And it may actually turn out to be interesting as it won't be limited to the streak...they can start fresh feud. Maybe at WM32. I can dream.

BTW I remember you said you will ask him about facing Cena at WM during the Axxess signing. Did you have the opportunity to do it?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's no better off having beaten Undertaker, and putting him over is of no benefit to the company. He could've become the WWE Champion when the time is right, nobody would've batted an eye. *There's a million main events, there's only one Streak. Somebody else needed that.*


Breaking the streak shouldn't be given to someone who needs it. It should be given to someone who earns it. Lesnar earned it more than any one else. 

He gave credibility to professional wrestling like no one else will ever do when he went to UFC and ruled. I'm pretty sure Vince and Taker and many people in the wrestling business see it this way.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Sucks that we won't get Taker/Cena for the streak. Would have been epic.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Undertaker giving the Streak to Brock because he's an MMA mark is completely selfish, it's putting somebody over because they're part of something he loves, and only caring about his own interests instead of looking out for the good of the business. It's a black mark on his record as a talent, as far as I'm concerned, and a big one.
> 
> You're supposed to give back to the business when you leave, he didn't. He gave back to somebody who doesn't need it, who doesn't even respect the business and doesn't appreciate the gravity of the Streak.


What? Him being a big MMA guy doesn't mean anything. The guy like Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson & Steve Austin respect the hell out of Brock Lesnar. He might not be close to him like Dwayne & Steve are, but he knows this guy legit in both the wrestling & MMA world. You could say he would have put over Brock Lesnar at Mania if the guy didn't leave in 2004.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

I wonder how is Rock and Taker's relationship? I understand him and Austin are close friends but don't know about Dwayne.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

This thread just gets worse and worse. If you are worried about who "deserved" to break the streak or who should have "gotten the rub" then, honestly, you just don't know how to enjoy a wrestling program and should probably think about finding something else to watch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JAROTO said:


> Breaking the streak shouldn't be given to someone who needs it. It should be given to someone who earns it. Lesnar earned it more than any one else.
> 
> He gave credibility to professional wrestling like no one else will ever do when he went to UFC and ruled. I'm pretty sure Vince and Taker and many people in the wrestling business see it this way.


So he earned a wrestling accomplishment by doing something outside of wrestling. Great logic. He didn't legitimize anything, a lot of MMA fans thought he had no business being in MMA and didn't look at wrestling differently at all for him winning the UFC title.

Lesnar sucks. He's one of the worst mic workers of all time, and he's been reckless and prone to injuring people in the ring. Taker had to go to the emergency room because of him and the reward we give him is the fucking Streak. Let's hand him a bunch of shit that he doesn't deserve or respect because he can fight for real. Imagine that kind of logic prevailing everywhere. Pretty soon they'll be handing out Oscars to people for their singing.

Every rub in pro wrestling should be carefully orchestrated to be handed out to people that will actually benefit from it, not to enhance established stars that gain nothing from it. The way you earn it is by being entertaining, no more, no less. Don't give me this crap about how the wrestling business owes him everything because he went to UFC and nearly lost as many times as he won.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They don't have to buy it now, they will eventually. It's WWE's job to push him unconditionally.


If people don't buy someone as a credible threat to the streak, they likely never will. Brock (as much as I hate him) is believable, Bray is not. I suppose part of it is that I envision the whole Wyatt family getting involved in any hypothetical Bray/Taker match, and the streak ending due to interference (a la Goldberg/Nash and and the taser incident) just seems silly to me.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Davey Richards on Taker's Streak Ending



> "Records are made to be broken, that's the biggest thing. I mean, when there's any big change people just crap on it but I read something online that said he chose it and I mean, he looked like an old guy in the ring because the guy's been around forever and has done everything. He's made a ton of money, he has the legacy, apparently he's got an awesome character that will live forever, so I doubt he went home and started crying, I'm sure he's not at the court house; he's loving life. I think they could have picked a better guy to end the record but I don't work there so it doesn't matter, it's good for both of them."


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

More On A 22-0 Graphic Displayed At WrestleMania



> As noted earlier, a 22-0 graphic was displayed briefly during The Undertaker - Brock Lesnar match at WrestleMania. The graphic was actually displayed after 'Taker made his entrance, and not after the match like noted earlier. Here is more on the graphic, from WrestlingINC.com reader Andy Badwool:
> I was in attendance at WrestleMania 30 sitting in the lower level section at the Superdome in the side that faces the stage (so the one behind the announce table). Right after The Undertaker completed his entrance, when the match was about to start, for a split second a big white "0" number graphic appeared on the right of the WrestleMania XXX stage. It appeared for just a split second and then it disappeared. I checked back and it wasn't shown on TV as cameras were focused on the ring.
> 
> My friends and I all saw it and noted it to people sitting near us, and the impression we all got was "they just spoiled the match!" thinking that was a test/mistake for showing the 0 of the 22-0 graphic that would then appear at the end of the match. But obviously, that didn't happen as 'Taker lost the match.
> ...


LOL What the hell ?!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JAROTO said:


> I won't be so sure about it. Cena vs Taker could still happen. It won't be for the streak, but there's still a chance if Taker wants it and is able to do it. And it may actually turn out to be interesting as it won't be limited to the streak...they can start fresh feud. Maybe at WM32. I can dream.
> 
> BTW I remember you said you will ask him about facing Cena at WM during the Axxess signing. Did you have the opportunity to do it?


I did. I asked you think will ever get you vs cena at wm and all he said was "let me get through Brock first then will see" he said it in such a chill way. The dude is literally the man


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena vs. Taker would have been amazing with the streak on the line but now not so much. How much did you talked with him? Did you said something about Sting?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So he earned a wrestling accomplishment by doing something outside of wrestling. Great logic. He didn't legitimize anything, a lot of MMA fans thought he had no business being in MMA and didn't look at wrestling differently at all for him winning the UFC title.
> 
> Lesnar sucks. He's one of the worst mic workers of all time, and he's been reckless and prone to injuring people in the ring. Taker had to go to the emergency room because of him and the reward we give him is the fucking Streak. Let's hand him a bunch of shit that he doesn't deserve or respect because he can fight for real. Imagine that kind of logic prevailing everywhere. Pretty soon they'll be handing out Oscars to people for their singing.
> 
> Every rub in pro wrestling should be carefully orchestrated to be handed out to people that will actually benefit from it, not to enhance established stars that gain nothing from it. The way you earn it is by being entertaining, no more, no less. Don't give me this crap about how the wrestling business owes him everything because he went to UFC and nearly lost as many times as he won.


LOL Lesnar doesn't suck. What a joke. You don't have a clue. Your post as a whole is embarrasing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Wagg said:


> Cena vs. Taker would have been amazing with the streak on the line but now not so much. How much did you talked with him? Did you said something about Sting?


Na that's all I said. You have to be quick with these axxess signings cause they need to get through a lot of people


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> I did. I asked you think will ever get you vs cena at wm and all he said was "let me get through Brock first then will see" he said it in such a chill way. The dude is literally the man


Yeah, he is the man. I hope he doesn't retire yet and make it to WM31 and WM32.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Barry Horowitz said:


> This thread just gets worse and worse. If you are worried about who "deserved" to break the streak or who should have "gotten the rub" then, honestly, you just don't know how to enjoy a wrestling program and should probably think about finding something else to watch.




I hate the whole "deserving" or giving the rub" arguments that people use. First of all, it's a "rub" just to even work a program with a John Cena, or an Undertaker which some people on here don't get. Also too, just because someone "deserves" something, doesn't mean that WWE has to give it to them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I did. I asked you think will ever get you vs cena at wm and all he said was "let me get through Brock first then will see" he said it in such a chill way. The dude is literally the man


I do wonder what he would answer now. I do hope he is recovering well.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Due to today's RAW, I guess Brock isn't working a tougher schedule.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> Due to today's RAW, I guess Brock isn't working a tougher schedule.


That was obvious last week tbf. Even after Mania, I knew he would stick to the same schedule, it's all about how smartly they continue to book him now tbh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't know but I can see Taker in one more match after Paul Heyman's Promo on RAW.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

robertdeniro said:


> I don't know but I can see Taker in one more match after Paul Heyman's Promo on RAW.


I got that vibe but maybe its because my heart wants it so much. How about Undertaker V Cesaro??


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

So does anyone know if the Dolphin guy knew Taker was going to lose?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


> So does anyone know if the Dolphin guy knew Taker was going to lose?


Nope he predicted almost all wrong. I think he said Taker was going to win Lesnar, Rusev was going to win the Battle Royal & Orton retaining the title.


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

yes it was the right call


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


> So does anyone know if the Dolphin guy knew Taker was going to lose?


he only got Cena & The Usos winning right


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://dailywrestlingnews.com/scary-stat-jack-swagger-ex-wwe-writer-talks-taker-streak-rock/



> - Former WWE creative writer Alex Greenfield recently appeared on The Shoot and talked about The Undertaker making the decision to end The Streak:
> 
> “There is no pressure that is put on the Undertaker to drop the streak. This was the Undertaker’s decision, I have no doubt about that in my mind about that whatsoever. Nobody, including Vince (McMahon) is going to go to the Undertaker and say anything other than do you want to end the streak? There’s never going to be a (Alex impersonate’s Vince here) “Goddamn pal, Undertaker, it’s over, pal. You’re dropping the streak tonight.” That would never happen in a million years. He is and I think it’s safe to say the most respected guy in the locker room. I suspect he went to Vince and said this is the year and Brock is the guy. Thinking about it from Taker’s perspective as such of a fight fan as he is, if you’re going to go down, going down to the guy who walked away from wrestling and became the UFC heavyweight champion would appeal to his ego.”


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree. I think it was mostly Taker's decision to lose against Lesnar.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

There is no denying that the Undertaker is one of the most loved characters in wwe history. For the past two decades Undertaker has been a very big part of Wrestlemania with his undefeated streak. In some way's it has been a big selling point for WM for the past few years. Well as we all know the streak was ended at WM 30 by Brock Lesnar and after some reflection I am actually happy it happened for several reasons:

1.) First off with the streak now being over it allows us to see that Taker's legacy is bigger than just being undefeated at WM. It seems many fans really thought Taker's streak was his whole legacy when it wasn't. With the streak now over it takes the focus off it being the be all end all of Taker's legacy.

2.) It gave us one of the most shocking moments in WWE history. Many fans thought the streak would never end myself included so when it happened it shocked me. It's been a very long time since wwe has been able to shock the fans especially in this watered down era we are suffering with now. This a moment the fans will never forget.

3.) It was the right opponent. For many years fans have debated who should have the honor of being the one to end the streak. Many felt it should be a full time guy well I disagree with that and I am happy it was someone that makes kayfabe sense. Part time or not Lesnar is a beast and imo one of the best characters wwe has ever had so it makes sense that he can be the one to put the deadman down.

4.) It makes Lesnar even more of a beast. Since his return wwe has dropped the ball with his booking especially having him lose his first match back. Lesnar being the one to end the streak makes him look much stronger and above the roster and the special attraction he should be.

So that's my thoughts on Lesnar being the one to end the streak. I am curious if after some reflection if you guys agree with me on this or if you feel Taker should of retired undefeated at WM.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

I think so, if taker wanted to end it Brock was the man to do it, if he didn't want it to end he should have retired at last wrestlemania, but IMO lesnar is the only man currently in wwe that you should break the streak.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

Sadly I do agree, after I pouted a bit I got it. I am one of the few on here that does not really care for Lesner but he was the only logical choice. Now The Undertaker can truly retire and not have a possibility of another match at WM. Like OP said he can be recognized for his entire body of work.


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

In my opinion letting Brock break it was best for business. With Undertaker hopefully retiring, that is one big fish leaving the roster. Letting Brock break it pushes him over as more of a "godly part timer" like Taker. Brock is young and probably has a good 15 yrs left in him, with his "genetics", maybe more. 

John Cena is already the face and wouldn't be able to sell the win properly like Paul Heyman can.

Young people like Roman Reigns aren't even established yet and it is too risky to let them break when we aren't even sure if the push will work. It would also be a lot of pressure.

Brock needed that extra push. He seemed a little stale. And with Paul Heyman it was a great idea. Being a UFC fighter, a real legit proven ass kicker is as vaunted/special as The Streak.

With Taker leaving soon, Brock needed to move up the ladder to become that special part time attraction.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

I still think the streak shouldn't have ended tho, no matter who it was


----------



## Niksmemaa (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

I agree in particular with Brock seeming even more ''beast'' by ending the streak , him losing his match vs Cena made the ''beast in carnate'' not really look like a beast.


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



Niksmemaa said:


> I agree in particular with Brock seeming even more ''beast'' by ending the streak , him losing his match vs Cena made the ''beast in carnate'' not really look like a beast.


Exactly. Undertaker not losing is just dumb for business. Some people think he should have been undefeated but that isn't good for business. Giving the win to someone else is. That win will help Brock for the rest of his career which could be about 15 yrs or more.

I didn't like Brock losing to Cena but Brock dominated Cena the entire match. Brock being a real fighter can lose and come back like nothing happened.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

i don't know man... i always said that i wanted to see undertaker go undefeated at wm and then retire with a loss at summerslam. i also just can't get past a part-timer beating him. on the flip-side, i get to troll an awful lot of people with my "eat, sleep, break the streak" shirt haha. 

i just HOPE that was taker's last match (not just wm match, but last match for good). not that i don't love the undertaker, but it would cheapen it so much if he doesn't retire as it would seem like just a "random loss", which it was much more than.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

1) No it doesn't

2) Because it was stupid

3) No it wasn't 

4) No it doesn't


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

I personally don't think it was solely about Lesnar ending The Streak. Lets say for arguments sake Bray had ended it next year, he gets the rub. However with Lesnar ending it with Paul Heyman as his manager, any future Paul Heyman guy gets the rub of being managed by the man who masterminded the end of the streak, Lesnar ending the streak did more to put Heyman over than it did for himself and if that was their plan all along it was a genius move.


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

Tell that to people on Facebook who keeps saying that wrestling is dead and they will stop watching WWE even though they will still watch it.

In all seriousness, I do think it was the right choice to end the streak. I heard it was the Undertaker's decision to have Brock Lesnar end the streak. I really can't argue with that because the Undertaker has done so much to the WWE that I can't hate the guy at all. I do like it how shocking it was and will go down in history as one of the shocking moments.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



The_It_Factor said:


> i don't know man... i always said that i wanted to see undertaker go undefeated at wm and then retire with a loss at summerslam. i also just can't get past a part-timer beating him. on the flip-side, i get to troll an awful lot of people with my "eat, sleep, break the streak" shirt haha.
> 
> i just HOPE that was taker's last match (not just wm match, but last match for good). not that i don't love the undertaker, but it would cheapen it so much if he doesn't retire as it would seem like just a "random loss", which it was much more than.


I actually hope this isn't Taker's last match I would still like to see that dream match with Sting at WM 31 especially now that it is unpredictable with the streak being over.


----------



## BEARHUG (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

I still think he looked weak having to cheat to beat Big-Show. Especially when you consider Big-Show dominated the build up. The streak makes up for it quite a bit.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> There is no denying that the Undertaker is one of the most loved characters in wwe history. For the past two decades Undertaker has been a very big part of Wrestlemania with his undefeated streak. In some way's it maybe has been a big selling point for WM for the past few years. Well as we all know the streak was ended at WM 30 by Brock Lesnar and after some reflection I am actually happy it happened for several reasons:
> 
> 1.) First off with the streak now being over it allows us to see that Taker's legacy is bigger than just being undefeated at WM. It seems many fans really thought Taker's streak was his whole legacy when it wasn't. With the streak now over it takes the focus off it being the be all end all of Taker's legacy.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, and the WWE in general have breathed a collective sigh of relief now that you, AttitudeEraMark4Life, are happy with a wrestling angle.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> I actually hope this isn't Taker's last match I would still like to see that dream match with Sting at WM 31 especially now that it is unpredictable with the streak being over.


that's true... i guess i just want the streak to mean as much as it possibly can. i mean, for the past several years the undertaker's career has been synonymous with the streak. i feel like ending the streak was the best way to end his career.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

I like that it ended to a part timer. Imagine the booking they'd have to give a full timer that ended it. Heel or not to beat him, imagine Cena beating him. He'd be booked stronger than he was in his decade of defecation. This way they don't book himself in a corner. Brock can come in for 3 matches a year and destroy somebody and give the rub when he (eventually) loses.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

This should help you OP:


1. Use a comma to separate the elements in a series (three or more things), including the last two. "He hit the ball, dropped the bat, and ran to first base." You may have learned that the comma before the "and" is unnecessary, which is fine if you're in control of things. However, there are situations in which, if you don't use this comma (especially when the list is complex or lengthy), these last two items in the list will try to glom together (like macaroni and cheese). Using a comma between all the items in a series, including the last two, avoids this problem. This last comma—the one between the word "and" and the preceding word—is often called the serial comma or the Oxford comma. In newspaper writing, incidentally, you will seldom find a serial comma, but that is not necessarily a sign that it should be omitted in academic prose.


2. Use a comma + a little conjunction (and, but, for, nor, yet, or, so) to connect two independent clauses, as in "He hit the ball well, but he ran toward third base."

Contending that the coordinating conjunction is adequate separation, some writers will leave out the comma in a sentence with short, balanced independent clauses (such as we see in the example just given). If there is ever any doubt, however, use the comma, as it is always correct in this situation.

3. Use a comma to set off introductory elements, as in "Running toward third base, he suddenly realized how stupid he looked."

4. Use a comma to set off parenthetical elements, as in "The Founders Bridge, which spans the Connecticut River, is falling down." By "parenthetical element," we mean a part of a sentence that can be removed without changing the essential meaning of that sentence. The parenthetical element is sometimes called "added information." This is the most difficult rule in punctuation because it is sometimes unclear what is "added" or "parenthetical" and what is essential to the meaning of a sentence.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

Glad I'm not the only one annoyed by the awful english in OP. Not that I'm perfect but I can get my point across without looking like a jackass.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



bigbuxxx said:


> Glad I'm not the only one annoyed by the awful english in OP. Not that I'm perfect but I can get my point across without looking like a jackass.


I honestly had to stop reading after the first two sentences because his grammar was about to make my head explode.


----------



## LR10540 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

As a huge fan of The Deadman character, I wanted the streak to be immortal. When the ref's hand hit the mat for the last time in that match, I was expecting him to keep counting until Taker lifted his arm off the mat. I was certainly in shock. Then when I heard Brock's music hit, I guess it hit me that it was actually over. I felt at home the same way many appeared to feel in the arena when it was realized the match was over.
Now that time has passed for the wrestling fan in me to think about it, as opposed to the Taker fan, I definitely think WWE played it perfectly here. Make Taker look his usual unbeatable self, and have Lesnar put the shadow of doubt in your mind on the go home show, and have him carry that momentum into beating Undertaker. Brock of all people? Perfect. No full time star could've handled the pressure of being that man at this very moment. Judging by the look of their match, I can't see how he'd be able to give someone the rub in any of the coming years when a lot of the young stars could potentially be ready. As unfortunate as it is, it had to happen.

On a personal note, if this is Taker's last match we ever see him compete in, I'm still pissed I didn't see a successful Old School attempt.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



The_It_Factor said:


> that's true... i guess i just want the streak to mean as much as it possibly can. i mean, for the past several years the undertaker's career has been synonymous with the streak. i feel like ending the streak was the best way to end his career.


If this is indeed Taker's last match I would be fine with it I wish it was a better match but oh well I can live with it. I just strongly feel this is not the end for Taker he will be back for I would guess at least one more match before he truly retires.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



bigbuxxx said:


> Glad I'm not the only one annoyed by the awful english in OP. Not that I'm perfect but I can get my point across without looking like a jackass.





Kaban said:


> I honestly had to stop reading after the first two sentences because his grammar was about to make my head explode.


What a bunch of idiots. If you guys are dumb enough not to understand English with a bit of typing mistakes you need to take English 101 again. 




AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> I actually hope this isn't Taker's last match I would still like to see that dream match with Sting at WM 31 especially now that it is unpredictable with the streak being over.



For some reason I don't think Taker will be booked to lose against Sting. They wont make him lose another Wrestlemania match


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



Shamans said:


> For some reason I don't think Taker will be booked to lose against Sting. They wont make him lose another Wrestlemania match


I don't think Taker will lose another WM either but at least now if the match with Sting happens it will be more unpredictable. The thought of Sting could actually win makes the match more exciting.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



Shamans said:


> What a bunch of idiots. If you guys are dumb enough not to understand English with a bit of typing mistakes you need to take English 101 again.


LOL....


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



Shamans said:


> What a bunch of idiots. If you guys are dumb enough not to understand English with a bit of typing mistakes you need to take English 101 again.


Good lord :lmao

There's nothing more hilarious than watching someone call people a bunch of idiots, while not realizing he looks like one in the process.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



Kaban said:


> This should help you OP:
> 
> 
> 1. Use a comma to separate the elements in a series (three or more things), including the last two. "He hit the ball, dropped the bat, and ran to first base." You may have learned that the comma before the "and" is unnecessary, which is fine if you're in control of things. However, there are situations in which, if you don't use this comma (especially when the list is complex or lengthy), these last two items in the list will try to glom together (like macaroni and cheese). Using a comma between all the items in a series, including the last two, avoids this problem. This last comma—the one between the word "and" and the preceding word—is often called the serial comma or the Oxford comma. In newspaper writing, incidentally, you will seldom find a serial comma, but that is not necessarily a sign that it should be omitted in academic prose.
> ...


This should help you.

It's a wrestling forum. Learn to live with people's bad sentence structure.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> I don't think Taker will lose another WM either but at least now if the match with Sting happens it will be more unpredictable. The thought of Sting could actually win makes the match more exciting.



True. I wouldn't want Sting to win though. I wonder if both can perform at a high level given their age.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



TheGMofGods said:


> Good lord :lmao
> 
> There's nothing more hilarious than watching someone call people a bunch of idiots, while not realizing he looks like one in the process.


Right and calling people out because of some English mistakes makes you look cool? It smells of insecurity tbh


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



Shamans said:


> True. I wouldn't want Sting to win though. I wonder if both can perform at a high level given their age.


Of course that is if this match with Sting happens at all but it would be the perfect last match for Taker.I think Taker should go out with ultimate dream match so I really hope these rumors of sting signing with wwe are true. Taker ending his record at WM 22-1 is not a bad way to go out but now that we know Taker can lose you never know Taker could end up 21-2.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



Shamans said:


> Right and calling people out because of some English mistakes makes you look cool? It smells of insecurity tbh


Just leave. I think we can all agree you've said enough for one day.

The more you keep posting, the dumber you look.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> Of course that is if the match with Sting happens at all but it would be the perfect last match for Taker.I think Taker should go out with ultimate dream match so I really hope these rumors of sting signing with wwe are true. Taker ending his record at WM 22-1 is not a bad way to go out but now that we know Taker can lose you never know Taker could end up 21-2.


But then Heyman wouldn't be the One in twenty one and one


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



A PG Attitude said:


> I personally don't think it was solely about Lesnar ending The Streak. Lets say for arguments sake Bray had ended it next year, he gets the rub. However with Lesnar ending it with Paul Heyman as his manager, any future Paul Heyman guy gets the rub of being managed by the man who masterminded the end of the streak, Lesnar ending the streak did more to put Heyman over than it did for himself and if that was their plan all along it was a genius move.


You really believe that?

I mean I do get that it makes Cesaro's association with Paul HUGE because of what "his client" did but you seriously don't think this win did just as much to put Brock over as it did for Heyman's future managing?

C'mon man....


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*

As a Taker fan it was definitely painful and always will be. I would have been quite happy having that streak continue but it has been long since rumored that Calaway wanted to see it end. It was always his call to make and I do believe that we will all look back on it to see that it was ultimately the right one. If it was going to be broken, Brock Lesnar was the guy. For all of the reasons stated in the original post and because really, what company guy would actually have WANTED to pin Taker at Mania? Which fucker would actually do it? Someone who really ISN'T a company guy, someone who doesn't have the loyalty and the passion for the business and doesn't operate by the same code of ethics. Someone like Brock.

It doesn't put even the slightest dent in Taker's legacy. In fact, it adds to it for me. It took balls for Taker to tell the story that he did at Mania. He didn't have to do it that way, but he did because it was real and it made us feel something genuine. Watching my hero in there finally meet his match, looking mortal, looking defeated was painful (and granted being concussed all to hell didn't quite help but maybe "enhanced" the story), but it was such dramatic play on what happens in real life, injuries, the passage of time and the fights that will inevitably knock us all down in our journey through life. That's one of the reasons why Taker always had me so hooked as a fan. His character could always draw me in, make me feel things, and I could always connect his struggles with the grand scheme of things. Only now, it matters so much more. Now he's no longer this mystical being. Instead he's real and those 21 victories mean so much more now because THEY seem real in their own time through his own sheer will and determination. Mark Calaway told the story HIS way and for that I respect him even more than I did before Wrestlemania. 

I would love Taker to have one more match now that the hyper-focus on the streak has ended. Win or lose, Wrestlemania or not it doesn't matter to me. I think a last match at Survivor Series 2015 would be pretty amazing. A quarter century end. The feeling in the pit of my gut tells me it will never happen. That head injury at WM 30 and the subsequent head bumps seem like it might be a game changer. I just don't know how he'll ever be cleared to wrestle again after that. 

I will ALWAYS want to see Taker. While Mark Calaway may be subject to injuries, age, and the needs of his family, the Undertaker never will be. He is immortal and ageless and I don't think the WWE will ever truly be the same without him. There really isn't an easy way to say goodbye.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: After some reflection I am happy that Lesnar was the one to end the streak*



Kaban said:


> This should help you OP:
> 
> 
> 1. Use a comma to separate the elements in a series (three or more things), including the last two. "He hit the ball, dropped the bat, and ran to first base." You may have learned that the comma before the "and" is unnecessary, which is fine if you're in control of things. However, there are situations in which, if you don't use this comma (especially when the list is complex or lengthy), these last two items in the list will try to glom together (like macaroni and cheese). Using a comma between all the items in a series, including the last two, avoids this problem. This last comma—the one between the word "and" and the preceding word—is often called the serial comma or the Oxford comma. In newspaper writing, incidentally, you will seldom find a serial comma, but that is not necessarily a sign that it should be omitted in academic prose.
> ...






Kaban said:


> LOL....





TheGMofGods said:


> Good lord :lmao
> 
> There's nothing more hilarious than watching someone call people a bunch of idiots, while not realizing he looks like one in the process.



You know....I could do without Kaban copy 'n pasting paragraphs from an English textbook here. 

I understood what the OP was saying just fine(along with others here aside from you two). :side:


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

*Call to end the streak made by Taker- during the match?*

JR believes it's a possibility. 

An answer from JRSBBQ Q&A: 

J.R.'s Answer:

"I'm assuming that Taker tried as best that he could to get through the match up to his high standards but his body just said that's enough. I'm strictly guessing that *Taker did not know that WM30 was where the Streak would end* until either hours prior to *or perhaps even during the match.* No one knows the physical condition of arguably the greatest long term star ever in WWE but that's obviously what affected the outcome. He's 49 years of age but his body has been ravaged with injuries and surgeries. Seemingly, regrettably, it was just time."


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Call to end the streak made by Taker- during the match?*

it was made weeks before, lesnar had the worst build up to the match it was always going to happen
30th anniversary will be known for streak dying and daniel bryan


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Call to end the streak made by Taker- during the match?*

JR's wrong. Or else Lesnar would have gotten the upperhand to the build more so than Taker. I'm gonna create my own blog and write how much more of this business that I know than JR.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> A major misconception, which we got into a few weeks ago, regarding the end of the streak is that it was Undertaker’s call to end it. It is almost surely true that if he didn’t want to have it ended, he could have put up a fight and it most likely would not have happened, so to an extent, that’s true. Undertaker was scheduled to go over in the match until some point a few days before the match, when Vince McMahon changed his mind, based on Undertaker’s physical condition and the feeling that there was a good chance this was his last match. At that point the decision was made. The mentality apparently was that if the streak was ever going to be broken and they were going to have that shock moment people will talk about forever, it’s either now or never and he chose now. Lesnar just happened to be the opponent at the time, even though Undertaker apparently in 2010 had considered the idea of losing to Lesnar at Mania in 2011 to build for a longer program. But Lesnar in 2010, when that talk was going on, and Lesnar in 2014, are at very different cultural levels. As far as Undertaker’s reaction when Vince suggested it, only he and McMahon know for sure. One friend of his said he was talked into it, but another person very close to the situation said that he didn’t argue the decision.


via Observer Newsletter


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

JY57 said:


> via Observer Newsletter


Let's just hope in the future it is not remembered as the day when Vince made the biggest booking mistake of all time in this century. So far the aftermath is being handled well, but it's not going to benefit anybody unless a youngster beats Brock cleanly.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

The Pied Piper said:


> Let's just hope in the future it is not remembered as the day when Vince made the biggest booking mistake of all time in this century. So far the aftermath is being handled well, but it's not going to benefit anybody unless a youngster beats Brock cleanly.


Even then, it shouldn't happen until Wrestlemania 31 at the very least, but I'd personally have Brock go undefeated until 2016 or even beyond. This needs to be used right. It needs to solidify him as THE marquee heel who people pay to see lose. Every match would have a big-fight feel to it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> As far as Undertaker’s reaction when Vince suggested it, only he and McMahon know for sure. One friend of his said he was talked into it, but another person very close to the situation said that he didn’t argue the decision.


:ti

Such bullshit lol.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Who do u think shouldve ended the undertaker s streak from his WM opponents?

Wrestlemania VII - Undertaker vs Jimmy Snuka = 1-0
Wrestlemania VIII- Undertaker vs Jake the snake roberts = 2-0
Wrestlemania IX - Undertaker vs Giant Gonzarlez = 3-0
Wrestlemania IX - Undertaker vs King Kong Bundy = 4-0
Wrestlemania XII- Undertaker vs Diesel = 5-0
Wrestlemania XIII- Undertaker vs Sycho Sid = 6-0
Wrestlemania XIV - Undertaker vs Kane = 7-0
Wrestlemania XV- Undertaker vs Big Boss man - 8-0
Wrestlemania X-seven - Undertaker vs Triple H - 9-0
Wrestlemania X8 - Undertaker vs Ric flair - 10-0
Wrestlemania XIX- Undertaker vs A-train and Big show - 11-0
Wrestlemania XX- Undertaker vs Kane - 12-0
Wrestlemania 21- Undertaker vs Randy Orton - 13-0
Wrestlemania 22- Undertaker vs Mark henry - 14-0
Wrestlemania 23 - Undertaker vs Batista - 15-0
Wrestlemania 24 - Undertaker vs Edge - 16-0
Wrestlemania 25 - Undertaker vs HBK - 17-0
Wrestlemania 26 - Undertaker vs HBK - 18-0
Wrestlemania 27 - Undertaker vs Triple H - 19-0
Wrestlemania 28- Undertaker vs Triple H - 20-0
Wrestlemania 29 - Undertaker vs CM punk - 21-0
Wrestlemania 30 - Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar - 21-1

Who do u think shouldve ended the streak? Imma go with Shawn Michaels


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Paige.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Like I said in a previous thread either Bray Wyatt, Roman Reigns or Wade Barrett.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



LordKain said:


> Like I said in a previous thread either Bray Wyatt, Roman Reigns or Wade Barrett.


I didnt mean at all , i meant from his previous WM opponents


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



FlemmingLemming said:


> Paige.


..If Russo was still around she'd have been introduced as Kayfabe Undertaker's daughter.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Bray Wyatt


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Triple H at WreslteMania 28. Runner up was CM Punk at WrestleMania 29. And in third would be Randy Orton at WrestleMania 21.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

No one.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Brock at WM 30. It worked out absolutely perfect. One of, if not the, most shocking moment in wrestling history.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

A-Train and Big Show :show


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Jarsy1 said:


> I didnt mean at all , i meant from his previous WM opponents


Then if that's the case then none of them. Most of the names on that list were establish vets who had nothing to gain by ending it . In fact a few of them were already in the twilight of there careers anyway.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Whoever Taker wanted it to be.

So in that case, Brock Lesnar


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Fuck it, Chris Jericho and WrestleMania 31.

Would have loved hearing heel Jericho claim over and over again how he's the first ever undisputed champion, record breaking (of his own record) 9 time intercontinental champion, last ever WCW champion and the conqueror of the streak. 

He'd be the ruler of all kayfabe wrestling.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



CNB said:


> Fuck it, Chris Jericho and WrestleMania 31.
> 
> Would have loved hearing heel Jericho claim over and over again how he's the first ever undisputed champion, record breaking (of his own record) 9 time intercontinental champion, last ever WCW champion and the conqueror of the streak.
> 
> He'd be the ruler of all kayfabe wrestling.


Last ever WCW champ was Booker T wasn't it?


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Bo Dallas should've made his WM debut as a plant referee fast counting the first F5, a true WM Bo-ment. :dance


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Bray Wyatt in my opinion, not this year but possibly next year at the earliest. This year would have been far too soon.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Orton or Kane.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Out of his past opponents, CM Punk.

It should have been The Longest Reign in Quarter of a Century vs. The Streak.

But they took the belt off Punk and gave it to a guy who didn't work house shows and barely showed up at all until it was time to give Cena back his win.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



21 - 1 said:


> Out of his past opponents, CM Punk.
> 
> It should have been The Longest Reign in Quarter of a Century vs. The Streak.
> 
> But they took the belt off Punk and gave it to a guy who didn't work house shows and barely showed up at all until it was time to give Cena back his win.


If it was the CM Punk of say 5 or 6 years ago I'd say Yes he'd be the guy but certainly not the banged up guy we've all been watching in the last couple of years of his career.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

:lmao Roman Reigns :lmao 

But realistically - Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Jarsy1 said:


> I didnt mean at all , i meant from his previous WM opponents


Well, too bad, I'm saying Bray Wyatt because he's the right choice. 26 years old, brand new, perfect character contrast to Undertaker, best character portrayer in the business right now, amazing mic skills, good workrate, perfect mannerisms, is a 100% WWE developmental product and not an Indy guy that they need to have cold feet on. He was the perfect guy.

Could've given him the biggest rub in wrestling history, made him an instant star and set him on the path he'll eventually reach anyway (IF they don't screw his character up and de-push him, which they will) of becoming the greatest heel of all time, but they thought it was more important to build this Streak up for 2 decades and then have it end in the most anti-climatic way possible to a pre made legend who got zero rub from it, looks no better having ended the Streak than he did before the match, had the worst match of Undertaker's career since the WM 15 Cell match with Boss Man, and at the end of the day, didn't establish someone even one bit after all the effort that went into it. They may as well not even had a Streak. All those boring, predictable Undertaker feuds for years and years where you knew he was gonna win at WrestleMania, showing up once a year, taking a spot somebody else could've used, and it was all for nothing. Just thrown in the trash. If that's how it was going to end, it's better the Streak didn't exist, because at least then, a couple guys would've beaten him at WrestleMania and actually been PUT OVER.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



MEMS said:


> Last ever WCW champ was Booker T wasn't it?


Technically Booker was the last WCW champion because he was the champion when WCW died. But for whatever reason the WCW title lineage continues until Jericho won the Undisputed Title at the end of 2001 so Jericho,Rock and Angle are all listed as WCW champions.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, too bad, I'm saying Bray Wyatt because he's the right choice. 26 years old, brand new, perfect character contrast to Undertaker, best character portrayer in the business right now, amazing mic skills, good workrate, perfect mannerisms, is a 100% WWE developmental product and not an Indy guy that they need to have cold feet on. He was the perfect guy.


It's almost a crime that Bray Wyatt didn't end it. He's going to be around for the next 10-15 years while Lesnar on the other hand is going to be complete gone in less then 2. Where was the upside?


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, too bad, I'm saying Bray Wyatt because he's the right choice. 26 years old, brand new, perfect character contrast to Undertaker, best character portrayer in the business right now, amazing mic skills, good workrate, perfect mannerisms, is a 100% WWE developmental product and not an Indy guy that they need to have cold feet on. He was the perfect guy.
> 
> Could've given him the biggest rub in wrestling history, made him an instant star and set him on the path he'll eventually reach anyway (IF they don't screw his character up and de-push him, which they will) of becoming the greatest heel of all time, but they thought it was more important to build this Streak up for 2 decades and then have it end in the most anti-climatic way possible to a pre made legend who got zero rub from it, looks no better having ended the Streak than he did before the match, had the worst match of Undertaker's career since the WM 15 Cell match with Boss Man, and at the end of the day, didn't establish someone even one bit after all the effort that went into it. They may as well not even had a Streak. All those boring, predictable Undertaker feuds for years and years where you knew he was gonna win at WrestleMania, showing up once a year, taking a spot somebody else could've used, and it was all for nothing. Just thrown in the trash.


I still think that having any young guy break the streak, would have worked against him in the long run.

Giving a rub to someone new? Good. Giving probably the greatest kayfabe accomplishment to some guy who may not even be there in two years' time? No.

And in the end, if Undertaker wanted it to be Lesnar, well it's his Streak, his legacy and his choice.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



LordKain said:


> It's almost a crime that Bray Wyatt didn't end it. He's going to be around for the next 10-15 years while Lesnar on the other hand is going to be complete gone in less then 2. Where was the upside?


[Brock marks]LESNAR SHULD'VE ENDAD DA STREAKZ CUZ DA UFC IZ LEGIT FIGHTZ [/Brock marks]

:lelbrock



Nicole Queen said:


> I still think that having any young guy break the streak, would have worked against him in the long run.


Not if he's made to be a career heel, which Bray Wyatt most certainly is.



> Giving a rub to someone new? Good. Giving probably the greatest kayfabe accomplishment to some guy who may not even be there in two years' time? No.


THAT'S WHAT THE FUCK THEY JUST DID!!! Brock's contract expires at WrestleMania 31 and he's never around. They WASTED it.

Bray Wyatt IS going to be here 2 years from now. He's not going anywhere, he's got history in the business. He's the youngest guy on the roster apart from his brother, and it's SCARY how amazing he is at this age. There's no better person who could've had this.



> And in the end, if Undertaker wanted it to be Lesnar, well it's his Streak, his legacy and his choice.


Fuck Undertaker's choice, it's Vince McMahon's company and it's his job to make the right BUSINESS decision. It's not his Streak, it's Vince's. Undertaker didn't beat 21 guys for real and decide he's just going to lay down for Lesnar, Vince McMahon wrote the finishes. When you're a character in a tv show, you don't get to write how your character dies, the showrunners do. 

If Undertaker wanted Brock to end the Streak then I've lost a hell of a lot of respect for his wrestling mind. That's incredibly selfish and bad for business, and the fact that Vince would allow it is even worse.


----------



## baloobolieve434 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

NO. ONE.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Brock


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Bray Wyatt. 

I still think Undertaker should return and retire against Wyatt at a Summerslam or Mania match.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Kane at WM 14.


----------



## WCWAttitude (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

PAUL HEYMAN'S CLIENT BROCK LESNAR CONQUERED THE STREAK! :heyman3

DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

In a perfect world: No-one.

If it had to end: Someone who would have had a high quality match (4-5 star quality) with The Undertaker so The Streak would end in a blaze of glory rather than the mediocre anti-climax that actually happened.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Kane at WM 14.


Da fuck? Streak wasn't even relevant then. And kane of all people? :ti :ti End the streak and spend rest of his career in the mid card as a jobber?


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

kane at mania30 or 31


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fuck Undertaker's choice, it's Vince McMahon's company and it's his job to make the right BUSINESS decision. It's not his Streak, it's Vince's. Undertaker didn't beat 21 guys and decide he's just going to lay down for Lesnar, Vince McMahon wrote the finishes. When you're a character in a tv show, you don't get to write how your character dies, the showrunners do.
> 
> If Undertaker wanted Brock to end the Streak then I've lost a hell of a lot of respect for his wrestling mind. That's incredibly selfish and *bad for business*.


LOLOLO. U know that the guy that will go vs Brock at WM 31 will automatically be a main eventer star no matter if its Bryan or Santino ? Brock is the man and only the haters dont see it,freak of nature,have the best manager of all time,best big guy in the WWE,can work the crowd and again,he is one kind of a star,he is..a...fucking...freak of nature. who should Taker choose if not Bork Lazor ? Bray xDXDDXXDXXDXDXD ?


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Batista










DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Uerfer said:


> Da fuck? Streak wasn't even relevant then. And kane of all people? :ti :ti End the streak and spend rest of his career in the mid card as a jobber?




He wouldn't have been a midcarder if he beat Taker at 14, Kane made more sense than idiots saying Punk.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

In hindsight, CM Punk should have ended it last year of his WrestleMania opponents. Though I guess all the stuff with Paul Bearer made that impossible.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Uerfer said:


> Da fuck? Streak wasn't even relevant then. And kane of all people? :ti :ti End the streak and spend rest of his career in the mid card as a jobber?


Yea because if he would end the streak he would be a Jobber :ti


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> THAT'S WHAT THE FUCK THEY JUST DID!!! Brock's contract expires at WrestleMania 31 and he's never around. They WASTED it.
> 
> Bray Wyatt IS going to be here 2 years from now. He's not going anywhere, he's got history in the business. He's the youngest guy on the roster apart from his brother, and it's SCARY how amazing he is at this age. There's no better person who could've had this.
> 
> ...


First of all, I meant that Bray not Lesnar might not be on the roster few years later. Lesnar we all know is part-timer so expecting him to hang regularly is stupid. But we don't know what it's going to happen to Bray, even if he is on the top right now, that doesn't mean he will always be. If so, he won't be the first or last guy they screw.

Second, Vince may be the boss, but the Undertaker is one of his most loyal workers, he's a legend so if I see someone who can go say to Vince "I want this guy to end the Streak" and have Vince do it, it's him. Bad for business? Maybe. But you can't know how this affects their business and this is still a big deal even if it's not real. 

So try not to get so butthurt over all of this - in the end Vince decides and if he saw they can have Lesnar end it, it already happened. Crying over the fact that Bray didn't break it, won't change it.

If anything, you should be happy he didn't do it, but instead would be able to build his own legacy by himself, instead of having to use something like this to propel himself.


----------



## WCWAttitude (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

1-Anybody who says some non-established guy like Bray Wyatt should have ended the streak is an idiot. What if that guy fails in the long run? What if that guy turns out to be someone like Ryback? Ending the streak would not make him the biggest heel.... it will ruin his career. 

2-It was a fake streak. Get over it already, marks.


----------



## Usernam3 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

When I think about it more and more, Brock was probably the best choice for WM 30...


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Bray Wyatt would have been great. Keep the streak going with the same-ish type character. But Brock lesnar was hand picked by taker so I have to go with him too. If the man picks the man than he is obviously the right choice.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

I really didn't want it to end.

But if I had to pick someone, I'd pick Roman Reigns. Now, I understand why Lesnar was a better choice for WM 30 because Reigns wasn't ready to step out as a big singles star yet. If The Streak had ended at WM 31, then Roman Reigns would've been the perfect choice.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Xderby said:


> Yea because if he would end the streak he would be a Jobber :ti


What else is Kane gonna be? He's never going to be Brock lesnar, because he can't draw. His character isn't as interesting as Bray either. They will push him strong for a while and then start jobbing him out. 

And fucking lol at people actually naming Punk in this thread? seriously?


----------



## JamesPondo (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

I'm happy with how it went down. Shame the match was crap due to the concussion though. After re-watching the match, The Undertaker was on fire until he was knocked for six. Had he known what was happening it would have been a ****1/2 match IMO.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Uerfer said:


> What else is Kane gonna be? He's never going to be Brock lesnar, because he can't draw. His character isn't as interesting as Bray either. They will push him strong for a while and then start jobbing him out.
> 
> And fucking lol at people actually naming Punk in this thread? seriously?




Yeah it was, Kane had a better character than bray. Takers brother coming for revenge due to a fire blaze is better than a cult leader. It was one of the biggest storyline/fueds of all time. Just stop.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



> Kane had a better character than bray.


Fuck no. Bray's current character is ten times better than Kane's ever was in his entire career. FACT.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Uerfer said:


> Fuck no. Bray's current character is ten times better than Kane's ever was in his entire career. FACT.



No, it's not. Today's wwe won't be able to take Brays character to the top. He's gonna be a cheesy heel unfortunately.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Brock Lesnar was the best choice


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Other than Brock the only time it felt right (and it never felt right with Brock until after) was HHH at Wrestlemania 28. They just built that end of an era so well, it would've been the nice goodbye to Taker, they way he went was obviously not 'nice' but effective nonetheless.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Brock Lesnar. Without a doubt.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



LordKain said:


> Like I said in a previous thread either Bray Wyatt, Roman Reigns or Wade Barrett.


Oh my god that sounds terrible. fpalm


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Other than Brock the only time it felt right (and it never felt right with Brock until after) was HHH at Wrestlemania 28. They just built that end of an era so well, it would've been the nice goodbye to Taker, they way he went was obviously not 'nice' but effective nonetheless.


(Y)


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fuck Undertaker's choice, it's Vince McMahon's company and it's his job to make the right BUSINESS decision. It's not his Streak, it's Vince's. Undertaker didn't beat 21 guys for real and decide he's just going to lay down for Lesnar, Vince McMahon wrote the finishes. When you're a character in a tv show, you don't get to write how your character dies, the showrunners do.
> 
> If Undertaker wanted Brock to end the Streak then I've lost a hell of a lot of respect for his wrestling mind. That's incredibly selfish and bad for business, and the fact that Vince would allow it is even worse.


Undertaker will know more about wrestling and what's best for that company than you ever will. Stop acting like you know everything about the WWE like an ignorant fool.


----------



## I<ane (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Undertaker wanted Brock to do it... So i respect it.

But story wise, and not only cuz I'm a Kane fan, I would have liked to see Kane doing it.


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

If he had retired at Wrestlemania 28 in the HIAC it would of been perfect (although I enjoyed the Punk match) since I never wanted the streak to end and will always think it was a huge mistake but if it did have to end it should of been next year to Bray Wyatt after a year of building him up to it. Have him and Taker build the feud and construct the match together all year (since Bray would commit 100% to it unlike Brock was rumoured to) then have Taker go out in a blaze of glory and clapped out of the building instead of the stunned silence he got this year.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



RMolloy24 said:


> Undertaker will know more about wrestling and what's best for that company than you ever will. Stop acting like you know everything about the WWE like an ignorant fool.


But, Bray Wyatt man, BRAY WYATT! He's the man, the 26 year old who may or may not even MATTER in a couple years should have went over a kayfabe accomplishment that outwighs numerous world title wins. I mean, BRAY WYATT! Follow the Buzzards..............give it up man, you will never make sense out of what ole Tyrion says, just read and enjoy the ride of a guy who watches wrestling for promos, backstage segments, and cutaways. The wrestling is an afterthought


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



The.Rockbottom said:


> If he had retired at Wrestlemania 28 in the HIAC it would of been perfect (although I enjoyed the Punk match) since I never wanted the streak to end and will always think it was a huge mistake but if it did have to end it should of been next year to Bray Wyatt after a year of building him up to it. Have him and Taker build the feud and construct the match together all year (since Bray would commit 100% to it unlike Brock was rumoured to) *then have Taker go out in a blaze of glory and clapped out of the building instead of the stunned silence he got this year.*


Would have really happened or people would have been even more shocked because Undertaker lose to Bray Wyatt? I think it would have been the later.

Anyway you build it and with whoever, would have produced the same reaction. People weren't expecting it to end so even if he and Bray would have put ***** match, the end wouldn't have changed.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

I have no problems with Bork Leder breaking the streak, i just wish the build and match (though I don't really blame them for the match because taker was injured) would have been better. It was the right call, but good lord it was executed pretty fucking poorly.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

CM Punk!


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



RMolloy24 said:


> Undertaker will know more about wrestling and what's best for that company than you ever will. Stop acting like you know everything about the WWE like an ignorant fool.


You do realise that Taker hasn't given a rat's ass about the wrestling industry for quite a while now right? He's admitted publicly that if he were 20-25 years younger and far less banged up then he currently is that he would of chosen MMA over pro wrestling.

Does that sound like a guy who cares what best for the company to you?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Batista at 23
Shawn put over cena that night why didn't Taker do the same?

Taker's 2007 title reign was pointless....


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> [Brock marks]LESNAR SHULD'VE ENDAD DA STREAKZ CUZ DA UFC IZ LEGIT FIGHTZ [/Brock marks]
> 
> :lelbrock
> 
> ...


Vince respects Taker too much, the guy even skipped the main event to be with at the hospital. 

And Vince wanted to end now anyways because he saw how broken down Taker is and didn't want to burden him with it


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

I would have picked Bray, only 26 years old with a ton of momentum atm and imo looking like a future hall of famer who will be a regular fixture at the top end of the card for years to come. Brocks 10 years older and you just never know when hes gonna up and leave again. 

If not him, Cena just for shits and giggles. Considering how much he gets booed already just imagine what it would be like if he was the one to end the streak!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Brock Lesnar was the right guy to end the streak.


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Out of his previous opponents I will either say Randy Orton or Kane.
Randy Orton was developing into an all time great.
Kane has the history and Story line behind it

As far as a wrestler he should have faced that should have won
Cena depending on the heel turn or not
A third match with Kane in a retiring match


----------



## TakersStreak22 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Brock fucking lesnar !!!! !!!!! Eat sleep scream !!!!


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> Batista at 23
> Shawn put over cena that night why didn't Taker do the same?
> 
> Taker's 2007 title reign was pointless....


I think if batista was about 5 years younger than they would have


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

A-Train 

Kane or even HHH (wm28 was perfect way to end streak, and yes im serious)...


----------



## DHF (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

I really think that beating Undertaker would've strapped a rocket to Randy Orton's already promising career. At the time, he had just turned 25, was already a former World Champion, and although his run as a babyface hadn't really worked as well as many had hoped, he was a damn good heel and had already shown that he could work great matches with people like Triple H, Mick Foley, RVD, Edge, and Benoit. While losing to Taker at WM 21 never really hurt Orton (What really hurt him was getting beaten in 11 minutes by Hogan at Summerslam the next year), it could've given Orton his "career defining win". But since that never happened, and we all saw how the Streak went down, I think the WWE made the right choice by giving it to Lesnar. He's a legit badass, he's a part timer (which actually is favorable), and will be a heel for the rest of his career. You don't want the guy who broke the Streak to come out and show up on TV every week, and regularly wrestle in matches, because you either have that person go on a gaudy winning streak, or you have them lose and it kinda devalues the Streak. Lesnar working maybe 3-4 matches a year is perfect. He can come in, dominate, win all of his matches, then when they finally have a guy who they really want to put over (Maybe Cesaro?), they can put that person over Lesnar, then bill them as beating the person who broke the Streak.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Kane


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

He should of faced Barrett after the Nexus buried him and had Barrett win at WM thus creating a brand new long lasting heel who is polite, pulls his weight and isn't going to up and leave when he gets bored like Brock or Punk.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Brock Lesnar was the right guy to end the streak.


How so? Because he's an ex-UFC heavyweight champ? MMA and Pro Wrestling are like apples and oranges to each other.

Besides I would rather have a young guy like Bray Wyatt end to streak just on the mere fact that that I wouldn't have to suffer through the misfortune of listening to some balding prick yap on about it 50 fucking times in 1 promo just to keep the heat of it alive because the WWE was too short-sighted and stupid to realise that Brock Lesnar was going to gone until SummerSlam and by that time no one's going to care anymore.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Temped to say Punk but after the walk out, no. Edge, he was the best heel in like forever and deserved a large accolade to base his dastardliness off. He never failed to accomplish his role as a bad guy.


----------



## PrimalForce (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Personally I would have had Kane end it, mostly for symbolic reasons since Kane was basically brought in to wage war with Taker

I don't think giving it to a younger guy would've been the best bet, I mean what if the guy flopped within a couple of years, it would be a waste of the streak. Better to have it end from an older vetern, that's the safest bet.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

No one. But out of his opponents, Randy Orton at WM21 was the right guy. Good thing he didn't, though. He didn't need it to move up and it could've tainted his career even if the streak wasn't as big a deal back then as it was in recent years.

Brock Lesnar is not a bad choice, though. He wont be hurt by carrying the "weight" of his and he's a good enough talent to warrant such an accomplishment.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Jake Roberts from that list. Top choice would be bray Wyatt.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Choke2Death said:


> Brock Lesnar is not a bad choice, though. He wont be hurt by carrying the "weight" of his and he's a good enough talent to warrant such an accomplishment.


Agreed. While I'm not a fan of Lesnar ending the streak either, he is a legit superstar and former UFC champion, so him beating the streak is completely believable in kayfabe. At least it wasn't someone awful, like the Miz or Ted DiBiase Jr.

Also would've picked Wyatt to end the streak. Great character clash with Taker and is young enough to really gain something from ending the Streak.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



RMolloy24 said:


> Undertaker will know more about wrestling and what's best for that company than you ever will. Stop acting like you know everything about the WWE like an ignorant fool.


Wasting 21 years of WrestleMania history and having no payoff to what, properly promoted and advertised, would've been the biggest angle since Austin vs McMahon says otherwise. This is a failure on the level of the 2001 WCW Invasion. Brought to you by the genius mind of Mark Callaway, wrestling god extraordinaire. 



LordKain said:


> You do realise that Taker hasn't given a rat's ass about the wrestling industry for quite a while now right? He's admitted publicly that if he were 20-25 years younger and far less banged up then he currently is that he would of chosen MMA over pro wrestling.
> 
> Does that sound like a guy who cares what best for the company to you?


No, it really doesn't. Exactly. He's being a selfish mark for MMA.



JY57 said:


> Vince respects Taker too much, the guy even skipped the main event to be with at the hospital.
> 
> And Vince wanted to end now anyways because he saw how broken down Taker is and didn't want to burden him with it


Well, isn't that a touching story. Still doesn't excuse the horrendous business decision. Vince knew how banged up Undertaker was, he should've known that in the event that the Streak had to end, because Taker couldn't go anymore, to book him against a guy that could've used that rub in advance. That's his failing as a promoter and he's lost tons of money as a result of it.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Punk should have ended it last year.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

If this was taker's last match, it wouldn't be great if taker retired 22-0, where do they go from there? 
At least with Brock winning, they can find a way to work it into the storyline and any young guy who beats Brock will get a rub from it (although not as big as beating Taker at mania).

No young guy is credible enough to have ended it this year. Looking back, Punk should have probably broken it last year (by cheating) and went on a massive heel run, but it is what is, its not a complete failure.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, isn't that a touching story. Still doesn't excuse the horrendous business decision. Vince knew how banged up Undertaker was, he should've known that in the event that the Streak had to end, because Taker couldn't go anymore, to book him against a guy that could've used that rub in advance. That's his failing as a promoter and he's lost tons of money as a result of it.


Yeah, because clearly millions of people would have suddenly switched to watching wrestling if somebody else like Reigns, Barrett, Cesaro, Punk or Sting would have beaten him instead of Brock Lesnar. And all the billions of merchandise money... 

The lost money argument is just plain bullshit, the shock value from a beaten streak might have attracted a few more viewers, but that was not due to the opponent Undertaker faced but to the sheer fact that the streak was over. The "big rub" would have immediately destroyed any other "up and coming" guy, because no matter what they did afterwards, people would either hate or love, but absolutely reduce the guy to that for the rest of his career. It was a dumb decision to end the streak, but at least Brock is one of maybe three guys in the world who could take that (and it sorta helps, that he isn't actually around)


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Sticking to the OP's _original_ question, I'm going to go against the grain and say if it had to end, it should've been Triple H.

He's one of the best heels in the business, he's set to take the reins of the company and will be around for a long time yet, so it wouldn't have been a waste of a build. Giving him the streak would've made The Game a SUPER heel and provided the opportunity to put over many more young and upcoming superstars in the future. Plus he's the true name they (WWE) have that they know they'll be able to utilise again and again, as opposed to any other employee who could one day decide they don't want it anymore.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I would had prefered he retired with the streak, but anyways the streak was ment to be broken

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TakersStreak22 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Gilberg hands down he is the only legit threat to takers streak which is why he never got a shot at it y'all know Gilberg is a beast


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Snuka.


----------



## Gray Fox (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

If Punk had stuck around, I'd say him. But since he walked out, it would've been wasted. 

I would've been ok with Michaels ending it but he didn't need to. Same with HHH. Neither of those guys benefit from it. Either way, I'm in the majority in thinking that Brock Lesnar was a mistake.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Only cena deserved it, but they wasted it on Brock lesnar really? a part timer.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Its only a fucking fake streak and u guys bitch about this like it was legit...my god,as a taker mark I say : who the fuck cares anyways,fucking iwc "top level users" I want to see u guys in the wwe creative staff so all of your fucking pieces of shits like ziggler or sandow can win all the belts and end all the streaks u want.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



sabrefan1979 said:


> Snuka.


Tamina?

I could dig that. :faint:


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

People do realize before Shawn/Triple H matches the streak wasn't shit, right? Ending it prior to those matches would've meant next to nothing for anyone who did it no matter who.. Orton, Batista, Kane etc. If the end of streak was to be a big deal, it really comes down to the last 5-6 years only, essentially anyone between HBK, HHH, Punk, Brock and the next year's opponent if the streak wasn't broken.


----------



## Squash Jobber (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*

Triple H at WrestleMania 28. After the four year long saga of DX trying to end the streak- I think it would've been a perfect conclusion to the story. Think about it- Shawn and Taker had their match at 25, which Michaels fixated on to the point of forcing himself into retirement at 26. His partner Triple H faces him the year after- and, in an attempt to prove himself over Michaels, forces Taker to leave the match on a stretcher at 27. Out for revenge, but weaker than ever, Taker has to take on the combined efforts of Michaels and Hunter at 28 in the HiaC- Michaels wants it called down the middle, but falls to temptation and gives Hunter the victory after the superkick/pedigree sequence. Taker retires- real end of an era. I just think it works.

Saying that, Lesnar was a good guy to have go over simply because you can believe Lesnar can do something like that where others have failed. The storyline, and sadly the match, kinda ruined that though.

This is if I had to name someone to end the streak- I'd have been happier had 'Taker retired undefeated.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone......instead of a man who does'nt give a FLYING FUCK about the bussiness.


----------



## DHF (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Uerfer said:


> People do realize before Shawn/Triple H matches the streak wasn't shit, right? Ending it prior to those matches would've meant next to nothing for anyone who did it no matter who.. Orton, Batista, Kane etc. If the end of streak was to be a big deal, it really comes down to the last 5-6 years only, essentially anyone between HBK, HHH, Punk, Brock and the next year's opponent if the streak wasn't broken.


I disagree that the streak matches "weren't shit" prior to Wrestlemania 25. The first time the WWE built up the Streak was at 21 with Orton, and they did a very good job at building the Streak as something special. Around February 2005 is when people started realizing that the Streak was a huge accomplishment and we all knew that it meant something. Yeah, they didn't really build around the Streak heading toward Wrestlemania 22 against Henry, however, WWE had done a great job of building it going into 21, 23, and 24.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wasting 21 years of WrestleMania history and having no payoff to what, properly promoted and advertised, would've been the biggest angle since Austin vs McMahon says otherwise. This is a failure on the level of the 2001 WCW Invasion. Brought to you by the genius mind of Mark Callaway, wrestling god extraordinaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taker wanted to face Brock Lesnar since 2010. Since didn't happen at WM 27 and he wanted him last year, but Vince gave him Punk because Hunter wanted Brock again. Taker also told fans at axxess last year he wanted to face Brock Lesnar before he retires (specifically told them @ WM XXX). Its was pretty much booked last summer as a backup for Rock/Brock. It was going to happen regardless. Let it go man.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Who shouldve ended the Streak?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wasting 21 years of WrestleMania history and having no payoff to what, properly promoted and advertised, would've been the biggest angle since Austin vs McMahon says otherwise. This is a failure on the level of the 2001 WCW Invasion. Brought to you by the genius mind of Mark Callaway, wrestling god extraordinaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, shut the fuck up. You don't even have a college education to be sitting at home pretending like you know better to run the business than Vince.



Uerfer said:


> People do realize before Shawn/Triple H matches the streak wasn't shit, right? Ending it prior to those matches would've meant next to nothing for anyone who did it no matter who.. Orton, Batista, Kane etc. If the end of streak was to be a big deal, it really comes down to the last 5-6 years only, essentially anyone between HBK, HHH, Punk, Brock and the next year's opponent if the streak wasn't broken.


Nope you're wrong!!! The Streak being a big deal is the reason why HBK & HHH wanted to face it for the spotlight & momentum that The Streak was providing in the first place. 

HHH if anything, tainted The Streak :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> The full story of the Undertaker loss will probably be public within a few weeks on a Jim Ross interview for his podcast with Michaels, which has already been taped. As reported here, the decision was one made by Vince McMahon, not Undertaker, and the result was planned for Undertaker to win until late in the game. I don’t speak to everyone, but those who I do talk with say that privately, most think it was not the right call because they believe Undertaker is going to be back next year and one of the big attractions of Mania will be no more. But it’s also said that nobody is about to say that publicly. It’ll be interesting if Michaels does, because he’s the closest thing to bullet proof outside of the family. To me, if he wasn’t coming back, you had a call to make and either call was okay. If he’s coming back at Mania, I’d have held off his loss until what was agreed on would be the last match of his career. It should be noted that when Vince made the call, there were those who thought it could be his last match because of how bad his shoulder and hip was doing, and the concussion and going out in an ambulance legit doesn’t help matters.


via Observer (guess Taker talked to Shawn sometime after healing or before the match if HBK talked to JR in detail about it)


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Should be interesting to hear what HBK has to say. And I wonder if 'Taker is still going to be on Austin's Podcast?


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



> Source: Wrestling Observer newsletter
> 
> The full story of the Undertaker-Brock Lesnar match will probably come out publicly in a few weeks when the Shawn Michaels interview with Jim Ross airs on Podcast One. As noted before, Vince McMahon was the one that made the decision to have Taker lose the match and that was a decision that was made very late. The original plan was for Brock Lesnar to lose. Privately people are saying that it was the wrong decision because they believe that The Undertaker will be back next year and the streak was one of the big attractions at WrestleMania but they've killed that. Nobody is willing to say that publicly. Shawn Michaels might say that though since he's not one to worry about what people will say to him since he's bulletproof.
> 
> One thing to note, when Vince made the call to have Undertaker lose he did it because he did think it could be Taker's last match because of how bad his shoulder and hip injuries were.


It's as retarded as DC killing off Batman.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

I do understand it's over 20 years in the making, and when it happened I was one of many who were on the "An up and comer should have broke it" etc bandwagon, but honestly after the time has past I couldn't care less now.

Also I never actually believed that whatever up and comer broke it, wouldn't actually gain him nuclear heat and be a main eventer for life.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Undertaker was willing to end the streak about a decade ago, and he is pretty much one or two matches away from retirement anyway, so what's the big deal?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

The streak needed to end IMHO. A streak in a scripted event never made sense to me. OH NO HOW CAN YOU SAY THAT? AHHHHHHHHHHH. :vince7 

It's like if Tom Hanks was in 21 movies in a row and lived in all of them but oh know he died in the 22nd one. Yes I know its not the exact same thing. I wanted the streak to end but I wanted :angle2 to end it. Which rumor has it Taker wanted to happen as well depending on where you get your rasslin dirt.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Maybe this is true, and Vince made the decision. But it's not like the Undertaker fought it either. People seem to be forgetting that part of it every time it's brought up that Vince made the call.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

WrestleMania as a brand is bigger than the streak, I think WrestleMania 31 will be just fine.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

TBH I'm happy the streak ended the way it did. NOBODY saw it coming, not the casuals, and ESPECIALLY not the smarks which made it even more perfect. It was shocking to ALL which is exactly the type of reaction to go for.

Props to Vince.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

WOW, the guy who's in charge made the decision to end it?! What shocking news!


----------



## Wiserone (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

LOL like the masses even know about the streak.

It was cool but ah well...Undertaker's career is nearly over.

Who cares...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Taker didn't object to it though and he had no reason to.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

If Undertaker didn't want the streak to end, he wouldn't have been ok with it. It's been said many times than Undertaker wanted Brock to be the one to end the streak.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



Wiserone said:


> *LOL like the masses even know about the streak.*
> 
> It was cool but ah well...Undertaker's career is nearly over.
> 
> Who cares...


:favre2 Seriously?



WWETopTen said:


> WOW, the guy who's in charge made the decision to end it?! What shocking news!


Yes OBVIOUSLY Vince is the one that makes the final decision but that isn't the point. The point is it was Vince's idea to end it. Just because Vince is the guy that has the final say doesn't mean that all ideas come from him.

Basically it was Vince's idea to end the streak and nobody elses.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Well, I STILL think it could have been done a lot better but I have to say, in order to capture unpredictability (among ALL groups of fans) this was the way to do it, for sure.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

I still say it was a waste of marketing and merchandizing potential to end it, so many "streak" branded items they could have put out on the market.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Why even speculate. It's clearly unfounded and nobody except the higher ups know whose decision it was.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Maybe Vince asked Taker if he would be back next year, and Taker said "Not sure", so Vince just went with ending the streak now.

Im not saying i agreed with the decision, and i still want, if Taker is healthy enough, Taker to have that one retirement match.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

I don't see why people were so upset with brock ending it, just look at his accomplishments and the size of him he was the only guy on the current roster believable enough to end it except for maybe Cena in my opinion.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

I just hope that Vince's master plan isn't for Taker to face Lesnar again at Wrestlemania next year.


----------



## Wade Regal (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



Wiserone said:


> LOL like the masses even know about the streak.
> 
> It was cool but ah well...Undertaker's career is nearly over.
> 
> Who cares...



LOL, I don't know how some of these 'news' websites stay in business.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Somebody broke the streak? Does he have an adviser and advocate?


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Undertakers streak is not near as important as killing the goddamn Batman


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Wait, so you mean to tell me the boss told one of his employees to do something?

This is groundbreaking!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

No chance I buy it. Unless Taker is the one saying it, I'll never believe it was anyone's decision but his.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



Superhippy said:


> I just hope that Vince's master plan isn't for Taker to face Lesnar again at Wrestlemania next year.


I've said since the day the streak was broken... assuming Undertaker can go, this is the only match(and it will be for retirement) that makes sense for WM31.

And if for some reason the Bryan v Punk showdown for the Main Event next year doesn't happen... expect it to be for the title(which Taker would vacate if he won).

If it gets pushed to a title match, Taker has a chance of winning it... but I still doubt it. Wrestlers always tend to go out on their backs. But he is The Undertaker and winning to finish his career could be the 'happy ending' ME of WM31.

I could see Bryan v Lesnar at the Rumble with everybody expecting Bryan to go over.. but Lesnar wins. Everyone is shocked. The Rumble begins and Taker's music plays to one of the biggest pops in history and he enters at #1 and the other 29 guys consist of wrestlers past and present who worked with Undertaker(particularly those who were part of the streak) and who go down to the ring and say GL with Lesnar and then remove themselves.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



checkcola said:


> WrestleMania as a brand is bigger than the streak, I think WrestleMania 31 will be just fine.


To me it as equivelant to McDonalds stop Selling the Big Mac, or Marvel killing off Wovlerine... OH whay Marvel did.




Superhippy said:


> I just hope that Vince's master plan isn't for Taker to face Lesnar again at Wrestlemania next year.


Oh I yes, please, not a re match



jcass10 said:


> Undertakers streak is not near as important as killing the goddamn Batman


Oh yes it is...


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Vince is a smart man. He knew Lesnar was the right guy to end the streak.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

It just felt like a waste of over 20 years of dominance ended by a part timer who was going to fuck off right after.Meh but whatever,its done,we move on.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

If Vince truly believed that would be Taker's last match, I don't see what was wrong with the decision. The biggest stars in the history of the company all went out with a loss when it was believed to be their last match (Austin, Flair, Michaels, Hart, etc.) and will continue to do so. The Streak doesn't make Taker an exception.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Well.. he made the streak pointless and worthless. That's about all Brock winning and that build did to it. It should have been bigger but instead this loss will be looked at as "meh" instead of "THE MATCH". I really didn't think the WWE was stupid enough to completely kill any heat and build the Streak had meant over the years and they did... completely. Not only in a bad build, but a bad match to a guy that disappeared the week after and his "advocate" struggles to maintain any steam to the Streak ending... actually, most people are into the "shut the fuck up about the streak, it doesn't matter that it ended now..." heat and not an actual heat to build off of anymore.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

I'm actually surprised how unaffected I am by the Streak ending. It was an amazing run, and one of the biggest selling points of WrestleMania in the last 6-7 years, but it's over now and time moves on.

Thinking about it now, I wonder if leaving the Streak intact was ever a good idea to begin with. Because then whenever Mania season rolls around, the question would come up "Will Taker defend it this year?" It would be such an open-ended situation that leaves many people disappointed that Taker hasn't "risen from the grave" to defend the Streak. With the Streak now snapped and ended, at least there's a finality to it. It's done. It's over. It's a part of history.

That all being said, I don't feel that Taker is done inside the ring. I can see one more big match where he tries to redeem himself.

I wonder if that's the mindset that Vince and Taker had about it in the end? The Streak can end, but The Undertaker doesn't necessarily have to just yet.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



Oakue said:


> Maybe this is true, and Vince made the decision. But it's not like the Undertaker fought it either. People seem to be forgetting that part of it every time it's brought up that Vince made the call.


Because a lot of people don't want to blame Undertaker. Either that or they easily blame the first person that comes to mind who has the power to write the streak to end.

I have mixed opinions about it all. If you have a deadman character be undefeated, then he will never be able to rest in peace. On the other hand, people argue that it doesn't matter because no opponent should ever be worthy of defeating Taker at WrestleMania because that would mean they are better than the rest of Taker's opponents who have lost.

Lesnar is a good choice to end the streak. WWE has not produced any big time characters that would make sense to end it. I feel like maybe Lesnar vs Taker should've somehow ended in a draw.

:lelbrock


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



its177 said:


> :favre2 Seriously?
> 
> Basically it was Vince's idea to end the streak and nobody elses.


How do you know that for sure? Oh wait. You don't.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

This decision was justified by both Undertaker's performance (you can blame it on the concussion, but he looked REALLY bad) and the audience's reactions to the finishers (which was silence since streak matches had become so damn uniform and predictable).

Anyone complaining about this is an idiot. Brock going over made smarks all over the world go to kayfabe-land. In 2014, that's a nearly impossible feat.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Undertaker and Sting would still be a draw streak or no streak, and if I know anything about Vince based on the stories the talent have said about him you better believe he is already working on the Wrestlemania 31 card right now to avoid the same clusterfuck that happened this year, I think this is why they have been in contact with Goldberg also and it's also why he has left the door wide open for Punk.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

I'm sure it was. It was also the wrong decision.

Doesn't help that the build up was bad, the match was bad, and Lesnar can't be bothered to show up for another 6 months.

Build up something like that for 20 years, something amazing, and end it not with a bang but a wet fart. It was just so poorly and casually done that I can't see them not wishing they could re-book that.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

For the shock value alone, I still think it was a good call. 

Yes it could have been Punk, yes it could have been hbk. But I would argue it wouldn't have got anywhere near the reaction it did that night.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> For the shock value alone, I still think it was a good call.
> 
> Yes it could have been Punk, yes it could have been hbk. But I would argue it wouldn't have got anywhere near the reaction it did that night.


TBH going into that Mania, I felt the streak would end, which made me quite sad, because I would have hoped for someone young, fresh and going places to end the streak and then came the actual match and what physically happened was far worse than the fact that Lesnar broke the streak...Undertaker's streak ended with a whimper


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



tailhook said:


> I've said since the day the streak was broken... assuming Undertaker can go, this is the only match(and it will be for retirement) that makes sense for WM31.


fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



Brickhouse said:


> This decision was justified by both Undertaker's performance (you can blame it on the concussion, but he looked REALLY bad) and the audience's reactions to the finishers (which was silence since streak matches had become so damn uniform and predictable).
> 
> Anyone complaining about this is an idiot. Brock going over made smarks all over the world go to kayfabe-land. In 2014, that's a nearly impossible feat.


Kayfabe land? No one was paying attention with the mix of a pathetic build and pathetic match and when the "shock" result happened... many seemed more shocked then enraged that not only did the WWE fuck up the build and the match, but they managed to flush down the toilet something that could have been used for actual great things down the road... and instead we got a part timer that isn't even bothered to show up ending it all with one of the worst matches in recent Streak history and a manager scrambling to try and make the audience give one shit anymore. Most people are apathetic to the streak and the fact Brock broke it. That isn't good booking.. you just lost every ounce of heat on something that should have been the easiest gimme in the history of gimmies...


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Doesn't help that the build up was bad, the match was bad, and *Lesnar can't be bothered to show up for another 6 months.*


Why? Because the winner of the streak should brag about it every week? He already had Heyman doing that and people ALREADY think it's a stale bit.

I always thought it was an IWC fantasy that an up-and-comer would break the streak and then boast on it for over a decade, using it as the ultimate heel heat magnet. The truth is, even if Lesnar is in his last year with the company, a year is really all people would be interested in consistently hearing about this accomplishment anyway.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



The5star_Kid said:


> TBH going into that Mania, I felt the streak would end, which made me quite sad, because I would have hoped for someone young, fresh and going places to end the streak and then came the actual match and what physically happened was far worse than the fact that Lesnar broke the streak...Undertaker's streak ended with a whimper


But can you imagine if it was someone new and they end up absolutely nowhere in 2/3 years. That would make no sense at all and would look way worse.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

I'll say it again. You want to end the Streak? That is fine, but you have to map that stuff out months in advance. It is the kind of thing that you have to plan, cultivate, and put your best effort into to make it feel as special as possible. 

You can't make that call the week of Wrestlemania after the match has been built up like crap and go "Yeah, lets do this". Anticlimax is the best way to describe it. It was so poorly done.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

I actually don't think him losing to Brock was a problem. The only real problem imo was having Brock look weak against Punk and HHH. Had those two events not happened, Brock defeating Undertaker would not be something to be even remotely pissed about imo. Had Brock not been booked weak in his last match against HHH, and instead properly been booked to crush CM Punk, then this Taker thing would just look like the inevitable conclusion.

So tbh I'm more faulting the poor decision making with Brock over the past year more so than I am the decision to have Brock end the streak.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



jcass10 said:


> Undertakers streak is not near as important as killing the goddamn Batman


comic characters die all the time

you can always bring comic book characters back to life

this was far bigger than killing Batman


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



Randumo24 said:


> If Undertaker didn't want the streak to end, he wouldn't have been ok with it. It's been said many times than Undertaker wanted Brock to be the one to end the streak.


I could imagine that a little over 10 years ago Brock would have been the original plan as well before he quit.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I'm sure it was. It was also the wrong decision.
> 
> Doesn't help that the build up was bad, the match was bad, and Lesnar can't be bothered to show up for another 6 months.
> 
> Build up something like that for 20 years, something amazing, and end it not with a bang but a wet fart. It was just so poorly and casually done that I can't see them not wishing they could re-book that.


This I agree with.

It did nothing for anyone except make themselves look like morons. If they were going to end the streak they should of built it up over the course of year with a full timer to keep the heat from angle alive and not a part timer who only works like 20 dates a year and couldn't give a damn about the WWE.

The reason Mark Calaway didn't objet to the streak ending was because he doesn't care about pro wrestling anymore. It's as simple as that. If he were 30 years old and far less banged up the he is now he would be training for a career in MMA instead.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

I really hope Taker doesn't come back next year. His career ending with the streak was always the best call imo. Regardless of how it was done. (which I'm fine with, I can legit say I won't forget Taker losing that and it got me good. In time people won't remember the match being average)


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



Shepard said:


> I really hope Taker doesn't come back next year. His career ending with the streak was always the best call imo. Regardless of how it was done. (which I'm fine with, I can legit say I won't forget Taker losing that and it got me good. In time people won't remember the match being average)


I hope he doesn't come back either. He looked like shit out and it hurts me saying that as a Taker mark. Besides looking back at it now he probably should of retired at WM28 (along with HHH) with the last shot being of both HHH, HBK and Taker all raising each arms in celebration.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

fpalm Is it your suggestion that they just find another actor to play Undertaker?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

If it was built up to the stars, I believe they would have put The Undertaker over Lesnar. I believe the lack of a significant build was on purpose and not because the writers were lazy. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

It's too late to go back now. Although, WWE is known to forget history and alter it altogether.


----------



## TheFightingFowl (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Such a bad business decision people are still talking about it and it got attention where WWE so craves it - the mainstream media


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Ultimately, it's all pointless rumour & speculation.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



HankHill_85 said:


> I'm actually surprised how unaffected I am by the Streak ending. It was an amazing run, and one of the biggest selling points of WrestleMania in the last 6-7 years, but it's over now and time moves on.
> 
> Thinking about it now, I wonder if leaving the Streak intact was ever a good idea to begin with. Because then whenever Mania season rolls around, the question would come up "Will Taker defend it this year?" It would be such an open-ended situation that leaves many people disappointed that Taker hasn't "risen from the grave" to defend the Streak. With the Streak now snapped and ended, at least there's a finality to it. It's done. It's over. It's a part of history.
> 
> ...


This. 

now that it's over I think it was the right decision that it did need to end, Undertaker just walking off into the sunset undefeated wouldn't have done 'WrestleMania' the brand any good going forward. 

My only complaint is that the build to the match should have been grander, however as this report points out the decision was a late one to end it anyway.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Are people still bitching about this? 

1, The Streak for me was past being a big deal. I loved the matches with Orton/Edge and then the two each with Michaels and HHH, but after then it felt obvious that Taker would win. I couldn't see Punk beating Taker and I didn't see Lesnar winning it. So for me it had become too predictable so I loved the fact that they shocked the world and had Lesnar end it.

2, The haters are forgetting that it has made Lesnar into an untouchable badass right now, which means that whoever beats him next gets the rub of beating the guy who beat the streak, whether it is Cesaro, Bryan or whoever. It will really legitimise them as a big deal and the top person on the show.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I all wished was it would have been a epic match. This match was lack luster IMHO

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*






Look at the faces in the crowd, no one expected this and that is why it was done, all those shocked faces gave Vince what he wanted from calling the finish that way.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



tommo010 said:


> Look at the faces in the crowd, no one expected this and that is why it was done, all those shocked faces gave Vince what he wanted from calling the finish that way.


Now that I watch the moment again, I'm going to say it's one of my favorite experiences I've ever had as a wrestling fan for the pure shock value alone.

I honestly cannot remember the last time WWE legit shocked me.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Grown men crying over a fake streak ending LOL
Wrestling fans never cease to amaze me.

Brock was the right guy to end it. He's a legit badass. (even though Cain and Alistair beat him up to retirement)
21 - 1, deal with it.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



Wagg said:


> It's as retarded as DC killing off Batman.


BS.

Shawn Michaels is not on the inside. He was probably just as surprised as the rest of us. And he doesn't have any insight or "insider information" to share. The fact that he is friends with HHH does not mean he has inside information wrt business or creative decisions.


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

It had to end sometime, I'm glad it happened this way. I like that Brock did it, I like that Heyman was managing him while it happened, I like that nobody saw it coming or really thought it would happen. Hell, the only thing that really disappoints with the streak is the final match itself, but that's understandable given the concussion Taker got early on.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

That's all fine and good. They'd just better not fuck up the momentum it created for Heyman (and Lesnar when he returns).


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Im just angry that they decided to go for pure shock rather than actually provide a decent build. A great story would've made the payoff seem way more important. Sure, it was shocking but I would've preferred the storyline actually make it seem like Taker was at the end of his career and was probably going to lose but go down fighting. Similar to Flair and HBK's last matches. They didn't, though. The buildup made it seem like just another Taker win and they swerved us. Even if it would've been predictable, the end of the streak should've been done with an amazing build where we kinda knew it was Taker's curtain call beforehand. It deserved one at least...


----------



## mewalke1 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



its177 said:


> TBH I'm happy the streak ended the way it did. NOBODY saw it coming, not the casuals, and ESPECIALLY not the smarks which made it even more perfect. It was shocking to ALL which is exactly the type of reaction to go for.
> 
> Props to Vince.


Exactly


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

I don't think it matters who made the call. Taker has enough power to say no if he really wanted to. Obviously he didn't, so it was a joint decision.

I don't see it as a big mistake either. The Streak had to come to an end at some point. It's either that, or Taker never loses and retires, which would be in a way, kind of underwhelming. And then for the next decade people will be constantly asking about Taker coming back for a last match and to have the Streak finally broken and blah blah.

For me personally, I fucking love The Undertaker and deep down I never wanted the streak to be over either. But it's like a band-aid, I knew it was going to be ripped off at some point in the near future but you could just never tell when. Slowly peeling a tiny bit away at WM each year, making it hurt. But then putting it back and leaving it another damn year. This time they caught me when I was totally off guard. It was a total shock. It's one of the most unbelievable things I think I will ever see watching wrestling and one of the most memorable.

I honestly wonder how much of a big deal not having Taker matches anymore will make. I really wonder if losing it will make much of a difference to buys next year. I don't know if anyone watches for the Streak alone in the same way so many people watch for the spectacle and tradition alone each year. We'll have to see what happens. 

In the end, Taker wasn't going to be around for much longer anyway. At some point in the next couple of years, they were going to be doing Wrestlemania without him. Whether or not it happened this year, I don't think it makes a difference.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

Also I know I'm in the minority for this but I think it went to the right guy. I felt that way then, I felt that way in the lead up to WM, I feel that way now. Any possibly person they gave it to would always be a risk. Totally fine with Lesnar breaking the Streak.

I also feel that Lesnar has been a special attraction since he come back but will be even more so now. He's basically taking Undertaker's spot, in that he will only wrestle a few times a year but when he does it's going to be a huge deal.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*



D.A.N. said:


> It had to end sometime, I'm glad it happened this way. I like that Brock did it, I like that Heyman was managing him while it happened, I like that nobody saw it coming or really thought it would happen. Hell, the only thing that really disappoints with the _streak is the final match itself_, but that's understandable given the concussion Taker got early on.


The concussion didn't hurt the match tbh. It was precisely the story I expected from a match that broke the streak.. and I had a feeling they were going to pull the trigger once I saw what they were doing, but was just in shock when it actually happened as anyone. I mean, when the story is based on Undertaker trying to find some way, any way to pull out a win and failing.. being less than full speed due to a concussion and showing his age doesn't hurt one bit. Its the age-old story of the aging superstar who can't quite go like he used to that finally gets got by a younger, more athletic guy. I thought it was a masterpiece of a match tbh.

But the thing about showing your age is people really tend to recoil at it, given how they remember you. That's what I think most people keyed on when they criticize the match as being a 'bad' match. Its one thing to go out and have a spot fest and some lathered up fanboi gushing all over you spewing 5-star horseshit up your ass. Pulling off what they did in that match is a whole different level of greatness, and will probably only be appreciated with time, particularly given Taker was halfout of his mind for the back half of the match. Its a hell of a thing seeing your heroes no longer able to quite go and fail while doing so, but it was a story worth telling.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

The thing is, there is also the side of things in regards to The Undertaker wanting to come back bigger and better than ever angry because his streak ended, which could make a very intriguing match also.

It's not really as bad as what people are making it out to be the fact that Taker lost, it was just that real shock moment as no one expected it to be Brock (I thought Cena would possibly be the last one to go up against The Streak, imagine those near pin falls and how much emotionally people would have been invested in that match (people wouldn't want Cena to beat the streak of all people)) ... I think that's a missed opportunity (with Taker winning of course) ... the streak ending has created something with Brock now, they have the man they need when they want to put someone over, something Taker is getting a little past doing now because he can't go on forever, defeating the guy who beat the streak is much better than defeating the streak.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Vince decided to end Undertaker's streak*

he ended the greatest streak in pro wrestling just to sell the network smh fpalm


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

With as many people on here that said they'd riot if he lost the streak, I'm surprised it won't have an adverse effect on the Networks bottom line!


----------



## WCWAttitude (Apr 13, 2014)

BS.

Undertaker has the final say in all his Wrestlemania matches and nobody says otherwise, not even Vince.

This is a quote from an interview from former WWE creative team member, Alex Greenfield:



> On Undertaker making the call to end The Streak:
> 
> "There is no pressure that is put on the Undertaker to drop the streak. This was the Undertaker's decision, I have no doubt about that in my mind about that whatsoever. Nobody, including Vince (McMahon) is going to go to the Undertaker and say anything other than do you want to end the streak? There's never going to be a (Alex impersonate's Vince here) "Goddamn pal, Undertaker, it's over, pal. You're dropping the streak tonight." That would never happen in a million years. He is and I think it's safe to say the most respected guy in the locker room. I suspect he went to Vince and said this is the year and Brock is the guy. Thinking about it from Taker's perspective as such of a fight fan as he is, if you're going to go down, going down to the guy who walked away from wrestling and became the UFC heavyweight champion would appeal to his ego."


It was Taker's decision.

And it was a scripted streak anyway. Get over it already.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Amen to that. It was Taker's choice only cause if Vince had to make the call he wouldn't allow this to happen the way it did.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

The problem, the travesty if you will, is not that the streak ended, it's the person who ended it. Or more precisely, the problem is that the Stinger didnt end it.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

JY57 said:


> via Observer (guess Taker talked to Shawn sometime after healing or before the match if HBK talked to JR in detail about it)


Wait so he was originally going to win the match?? Hmm.. makes me think they were planning Taker/Cena for WM31 or WM32.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

radiatedrich said:


> That's all fine and good. They'd just better not fuck up the momentum it created for Heyman (and Lesnar when he returns).


Exactly. It's how they now book Lesnar that interests me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> The problem, the travesty if you will, is not that the streak ended, it's the person who ended it. Or more precisely, the problem is that the Stinger didnt end it.


So a 55 year old, likely to be part-time Sting would have been a better choice than a still young and alethic beast like Brock Lesnar? Please explain my good sir.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> So a 55 year old, likely to be part-time Sting would have been a better choice than a still young and alethic beast like Brock Lesnar? Please explain my good sir.


First, if you wanna talk about part-time, you need to accept that Lesnar is as part-time as Sting will/would be. I mean, the guy, just one day after the greatest accomplishment of his career, came at raw and basically said "see you at summerslam lol". 

Second, Sting can still go and would get in perfect shape for the match. Oh, and he would never injure Taker like that UFC fuck who couldnt even bother to train with taker in order to have a good match.

Third, Lesnar is absolutely nothing compared to the Stinger, who is one of the greatest legends of all time. Undertaker vs Sting for the streak would have been a feud and match for the ages. Instead, we got perhaps Undertaker's worst feud in mania history, which led to an atrocious match and an ending which was surprising not because of a story/wrestling standpoint, but because nobody could believe WWE was stupid enough to do it. 

Oh, and there is nothing more ridiculous than the excuse "taker wanted it so stfu". Taker, Vince etc were wrong and should be ashamed that the streak ended like this. 20 years for nothing. And in the proccess WWE managed to fuck Sting over before he even came to the company. Amazing.


----------



## WCWAttitude (Apr 13, 2014)

> that UFC fuck who couldnt even bother to train with taker in order to have a good match.


The only reason the match was bad was because Taker got a concussion earlier in the match and Lesnar had to carry the whole match.



> Undertaker vs Sting for the streak would have been a feud and match for the ages.


:lmao

What a mark.

Did you never watched TNA? Sting can't even do his finisher properly.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> First, if you wanna talk about part-time, you need to accept that Lesnar is as part-time as Sting will/would be. I mean, the guy, just one day after the greatest accomplishment of his career, came at raw and basically said "see you at summerslam lol".


I understand that, however the big difference between the two is, Brock will arrive, have an amazing feud/match unlike Sting who's in-ring ability has deteriorated due to age and doesn't exactly have the promo prowess to carry the build. Three great feuds/matches a year is better than three of underwhelming result. 



> Second, Sting can still go and would get in perfect shape for the match. Oh, and he would never injure Taker like that UFC fuck who couldnt even bother to train with taker in order to have a good match.


The match told the story in context to Taker's hard fought battles of the past and how the damage has taken a toll on him, weakened him year by year, only withholding breakage by the skin of his teeth. Sure, it could have been better had Brock not gone for a certain risky move on the outside but given the outcome, I say the match is pretty good when you take everything into account. Sting/Taker would be good in the spectacle department but that doesn't matter, your thinking is superficial, the aftermath is what matters and how it benefits WWE in the long run. Anyone who defeats Brock is made into an instant star, I can't say the same for Sting as his match with Taker is likely to be his only match in WWE and he can't portray fights in a convincing way (in-ring deterioration) thus making the guy who beats him artificial and underwhelming. 



> Third, Lesnar is absolutely nothing compared to the Stinger, who is one of the greatest legends of all time. Undertaker vs Sting for the streak would have been a feud and match for the ages. Instead, we got perhaps Undertaker's worst feud in mania history, which led to an atrocious match and an ending which was surprising not because of a story/wrestling standpoint, but because nobody could believe WWE was stupid enough to do it.


It was legitimately THE most shocking moment in wrestling history. Isn't that what everyone was craving for? Oh Undertaker's WM matches are so predictable and WWE is predictable, bla bla bla. 



> Oh, and there is nothing more ridiculous than the excuse "taker wanted it so stfu". Taker, Vince etc were wrong and should be ashamed that the streak ended like this. 20 years for nothing. And in the proccess WWE managed to fuck Sting over before he even came to the company. Amazing.


You still haven't justified Sting ending The Streak and to be truthful, Sting deserves it for not jumping ship sooner given the millions of chances he's been given to do so. If you truly cared about a Taker/Sting match, Streak or none wouldn't be affect your desire to see it. Instead you're just a mark who wants to see his fav wrestler end the streak, disregarding all possible benefits it could reap. There's literally none with Steve ending it.


----------



## NOLA4LIFE (Mar 11, 2014)

I WAS IMMORTALIZED AT WM30 !


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Terminator GR said:


> Sting can still go and would get in perfect shape for the match.


He can still go? Did you watch his TNA matches? He can't go anymore. And he'd be in perfect shape, eh? Perfect shape to wear a t-shirt in the ring, maybe.



Terminator GR said:


> Undertaker vs Sting for the streak would have been a feud and match for the ages.


A match for the ages? A match for the ages 50 and above, maybe. It might break the record for most hips broken in one match, I'll give you that.



Terminator GR said:


> Taker, Vince etc were wrong and should be ashamed that the streak ended like this.


A little butthurt, aren't we?

You Sting marks are incredible. This match would have been incredible in 2001, and it still would have been awesome and fun in 2005 or even 2008. In 2015? It would still be _fun_, but the match wouldn't be any good.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Vs. Undertaker: Ugh ....*



Alchemind said:


> Two part-timers return for a month until Wrestelmania only to have them leave once again. There is a 0.1% chance of Brock Lesnar ending the Undertakers streak, and there is no story behind this match what-so-ever.
> 
> 
> How can you possibly be excited for a match you already know the victor of, and where it leads (no where)? I'd love too, but it's not coming together for me.



LOL! Dont you look stupid now you pussy ass bitch.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Who would have thought that when the streak ended, the man who did it didn't even speak one word about it. Good ol' WWE booking.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Vin Ghostal said:


> A match for the ages? A match for the ages 50 and above, maybe. It might break the record for most hips broken in one match, I'll give you that.


Sting vs. Taker would get voted greatest match of all time on AARP.com. :


----------

